# OL Convo #7: Its currently all in the making, I check.



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

*Rules*

- Global and OL rules apply
- Thread ends after 10,000 posts
- Learn Tekken or died trying
- Rate Lewl @Light D Lamperouge


Let's all be cool and friendly as possible


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 22, 2020)

First


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja @Ren. @Lurker @DeVision @Blade @Redline @Go D. Usopp @Mariko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

@Nataly @Mickey Mouse @Underworld Broker @January @B Rabbit @Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 22, 2020)

_*First *_

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

@Flame @A Optimistic @shaantu @Flame 

Hope i didn't miss anyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja  sorry, I didn't see your message before. Had like 17 alerts.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 22, 2020)

How about no Mihawk bashing in the OP. 

We can bash Kpop since Nana is not that much active anymore


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  sorry, I didn't see your message before. Had like 17 alerts.



No problem man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 22, 2020)

first page get


----------



## DeVision (Aug 22, 2020)

First.

PS f*ck Mihawk.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> - No kpop bashing
> - No Sogeking bashing


Why?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *Rules*
> 
> - Global and OL rules apply
> - Thread ends after 10,000 posts
> ...


See ... Perfect!



Kinjin said:


> Why?


He was lazy ... let him be.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 22, 2020)

Or maybe Zoro


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Why?


I liked K-pop long before Marc even joined this forum.  I like that old rule.

Sogeking also kawaii as fuck


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We can bash Kpop since Nana is not that much active anymore


Oh?  

@Nana @Soca 

My favourite song during 2002.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Aug 22, 2020)

First Page Dragon Post

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 22, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Aug 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Second!
Well done Sabo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 22, 2020)

@DeVision I was late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 22, 2020)

*Kpop sucks. *


----------



## Gledania (Aug 22, 2020)

@Sabo you won ?
Oh shit.

I wanted to win this. Never made a convo thread.

I'm surprised you didn't add "No Sabo bashing" cause there is quit a lot of it here. 


2 exams left and I'm free


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

wow this is what i call skills and will power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

I spit at these rules. Sogeking is dead and kpop will never take off.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 22, 2020)

Kpop? What OP character is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 22, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Kpop? What OP character is that?



Apoo


----------



## Gledania (Aug 22, 2020)

@Kinjin changed your mind in 2 minutes ?


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 22, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Kinjin changed your mind in 2 minutes ?


I'm messing with you 

Welcome back. Stay


----------



## Gledania (Aug 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I'm messing with you
> 
> Welcome back. Stay


31 august and I'm over with the exams.
Perhaps you should make an OL game after that @Sabo came back from a looong forum hiatus and didn't experience any of yours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 22, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> 31 august and I'm over with the exams.
> Perhaps you should make an OL game after that @Sabo came back from a looong forum hiatus and didn't experience any of yours.


Good luck.

I'm not sure yet if I'll be able to host the game I've in mind next week.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 22, 2020)

First 



Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Ren. @Lurker @DeVision @Blade @Redline @Go D. Usopp @Mariko



tag doesn't work smtimes, this bug still there lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Good luck.
> 
> I'm not sure yet if I'll be able to host the game I've in mind next week.


which game have you in mind ? tell us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Aug 22, 2020)

Sabo returned only to take over the next convo thread


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> which game have you in mind ? tell us


No.

Waiting for the obligatory @Gledinos "Why is ... banned??" post.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

MY DICE!?!??!? WHERE ARE MY FUCKING DICE!?!??!?!?


@Soca 
@Kinjin 
@Etherborn


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

I AM GOING TO HAVE A MELTDOWN!!!!!!


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> MY DICE!?!??!? WHERE ARE MY FUCKING DICE!?!??!?!?
> 
> 
> @Soca
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Aug 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

NO! FUCK THOSE 3 UNDERLING SCRUB BITCHES!!!!! I KNOW WHO TO YELL AT!!!!



@Rinoa 
@Majin Lu 
@dream 

MY DICE!!!!! WHY!?!??!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I AM GOING TO HAVE A MELTDOWN!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

Thought it was taken away. I was about to take away people's health!!!!


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 22, 2020)

We're trying to ruin your plans. @Mickey Mouse


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> NO! FUCK THOSE 3 UNDERLING SCRUB BITCHES!!!!! I KNOW WHO TO YELL AT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mbxx spilled some coffee on the servers again. We're trying to contact him but suspect he has knocked himself into a coma from overdrinking.


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Aug 22, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse whenever he enters this thread:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> We're trying to ruin your plans. @Mickey Mouse





dream said:


> Mbxx spilled some coffee on the servers again. We're trying to contact him but suspect he has knocked himself into a coma from overdrinking.



Goddamn MBXX always getting in the way!!!!


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Mickey Mouse whenever he enters this thread:





Mickey Mouse said:


> Goddamn MBXX always getting in the way!!!!


----------



## Soca (Aug 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Oh?
> 
> @Nana @Soca
> 
> My favourite song during 2002.


Every heart was my favourite because of inuyasha 




Mickey Mouse said:


> MY DICE!?!??!? WHERE ARE MY FUCKING DICE!?!??!?!?
> 
> 
> @Soca
> ...


what would you have done if it went away permanently I wonder


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> NO! FUCK THOSE 3 UNDERLING SCRUB BITCHES!!!!! I KNOW WHO TO YELL AT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have to wait on our Sadmins to crash and may be able to verify what happened.
Other admins don't have access to the dice addon.


----------



## Soca (Aug 22, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> We have to wait on our Sadmins to crash and may be able to verify what happened.
> Other admins don't have access to the dice addon.


nah don't explain anything, he lacks discipline


----------



## Nataly (Aug 22, 2020)

Congrats on the new convo 
It's finally up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> what would you have done if it went away permanently I wonder


BURN THIS MUTHA FUCKA DOWN!!!!


Rinoa said:


> We have to wait on our Sadmins to crash and may be able to verify what happened.
> Other admins don't have access to the dice addon.


Not good enough!!!! I want punishments handed out to staff!!!! Banning across the board!!!! 


Soca said:


> nah don't explain anything, he lacks discipline



HOW DARE YOU!!!! You of all people who had to make we work.....FUCKING WORK on my end of the bet against @January !!!! Rinoa, this guy here deserves blame some how! Start with him!!!!


----------



## January (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank god the dice are gone.

I was losing every bet.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> BURN THIS MUTHA FUCKA DOWN!!!!
> 
> Not good enough!!!! I want punishments handed out to staff!!!! Banning across the board!!!!
> 
> ...


Relax Mickey.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

Should I relax

1-yes
2-no


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

HELL NAW!!!! ROLL THIS MUTHA FUCKA UP!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

THE MAXIMUM IS NOW JUST 90!??!?!?





.........meh as long as 8li have my dice.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Sabo you won ?
> Oh shit.
> 
> I wanted to win this. Never made a convo thread.
> ...


Sabo bashing is okay, lol. Same with Kpop bashing and Mihawk bashing lmao. 

Gotta keep our heads down and get those marks up. Going to be challenging to move forward in these times, so we all need an advantage above others.


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Should I relax
> 
> 1-yes
> 2-no


Show us your skills Mickey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> HELL NAW!!!! ROLL THIS MUTHA FUCKA UP!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Show us your skills Mickey



Sure. 


1-kill Redline 
2- spare Redline


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sabo bashing is okay, lol. Same with Kpop bashing and Mihawk bashing lmao.
> 
> Gotta keep our heads down and get those marks up. Going to be challenging to move forward in these times, so we all need an advantage above others.


Don't worry I got you cover Sabo bashing is not happening under my watch , he was and still is the best of the tree brotha!


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm gonna push for the dice absolute removal!



Because Disney sucks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 1-kill Redline
> 2- spare Redline


Let me train a bit first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

I


Kinjin said:


> I'm gonna push for the dice absolute removal!
> 
> 
> 
> Because Disney sucks.


I  grow up with old school disney movie so no thanks I still love them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I'm gonna push for the dice absolute removal!
> 
> 
> 
> Because Disney sucks.


 


Redline said:


> Let me train a bit first



If @Nana posts in the next 24 hours, I will spare you.


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If @Nana posts in the next 24 hours, I will spare you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 22, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> I
> 
> I  grow up with old school disney movie so no thanks I still love them


----------



## Nataly (Aug 22, 2020)

I don't remember if I shared this photo with the OL before not that I would, I'm drunk
This always reminds me of the pirate world and check out the name on the ship

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I don't remember if I shared this photo with the OL before not that I would, I'm drunk
> This always reminds me of the pirate world and check out the name on the ship


nice boat , funny name, sounds familiar ,  how i wish to be the one to drive you home safely eheheheh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Aug 22, 2020)

Talking about Disney, those who don't like Disney have never been to Walt Disney World  Those attractions rock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Aug 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> nice boat , funny name, sounds familiar ,  how i wish to be the one to drive you home safely eheheheh


That was years ago during one of the vacations, I just loved the ship, boat (?) 
That pink Cadillac in the water was quite impressive


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I don't remember if I shared this photo with the OL before not that I would, I'm drunk
> This always reminds me of the pirate world and check out the name on the ship



What is with you and heavy drinking lately?


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 22, 2020)

I don't actually dislike Disney lol

Since kissanime's shutdown the "Disney is evil" and "Disney sucks" memes have picked up. I've in fact never been to Disney World, though.


----------



## Nataly (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What is with you and heavy drinking lately?


Hey, I work hard, I play hard, calm your buttocks there Chris Evans 
I went out Sunday fundaying on a Saturday right after work and one pina colada turned to a whole bar buying rounds you know how it goes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Hey, I work hard, I play hard, calm your buttocks there Chris Evans
> I went out Sunday fundaying on a Saturday right after work and one pina colada turned to a whole bar buying rounds you know how it goes



No I do not know. I have discipline.


----------



## Nataly (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No I do not know. I have discipline.


Excuse me for living

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No I do not know. I have discipline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 22, 2020)

Live footage of @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Live footage of @Mickey Mouse


lol no dice no party!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 22, 2020)

Dice is back?


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 22, 2020)

Testing luck


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Testing luck


but i see the dice all black see i cant work my magic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> but i see the dice all black see i cant work my magic



The dice is getting corrupted


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 22, 2020)

First Black Clover, now the game I'm playing added an event called Tree of Qliphoth.

Too much Kaballah for my taste


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Excuse me for living



 Excuse not accepting. This is when you turn into Lewdaly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Live footage of @Mickey Mouse


Reported.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 22, 2020)

@Blade just came across this pic, idk if you've seen it already


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 22, 2020)

that weapon looks so cool


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

highest I’ve ever throw, despite only 90 faces.


----------



## Blade (Aug 22, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Blade just came across this pic, idk if you've seen it already




yup

it's hlw from the hero cantare game


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> NO! FUCK THOSE 3 UNDERLING SCRUB BITCHES!!!!! I KNOW WHO TO YELL AT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Talking about Disney, those who don't like Disney have never been to Walt Disney World  Those attractions rock



love to go there some day. Went to Hong Kong Disneyland last year. It’s definitely above your average theme park. Can’t imagine what Disney World would be like.

Also, Disney is awesome. Let’s grab kinjin and beat his ass up at the back alley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

*Before roll*


*After Roll
*


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Excuse not accepting. This is when you turn into Lewdaly.


This is when she gets more close to me and we better understand each other


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Good night USO spleep tight ....XD


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

We need more zenkai.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Good night USO spleep tight ....XD


Sleeping is prohibited. We need to finish this thread today!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

which one do you like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sleeping is prohibited. We need to finish this thread today!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

I posted this a while back.

If you like Goku, Vegeta, Gohan, Future Trunks, Saitama, Sasuke, or Aizen, this is a must watch.

@Lurker


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I posted this a while back.
> 
> If you like Goku, Vegeta, Gohan, Future Trunks, Saitama, Sasuke, or Aizen, this is a must watch.


and this one too if you liked lion king

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

@Redline is MVP of the last convo. You should have created this thread tbh.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

Got no idea who these are. They just appear on my pintrest home page. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse did you drove Nat home? Keep her safe. She still need to make my avy. 
 @mi


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mickey Mouse did you drove Nat home? Keep her safe. She still need to make my avy.
> @mi


Unfortunately not....but my prayers and wishes are with her.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Unfortunately not....but my prayers and wishes are with her.


You......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 22, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I don't remember if I shared this photo with the OL before not that I would, I'm drunk
> This always reminds me of the pirate world and check out the name on the ship


Noice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

Let's see if mbxx made dice value 100 again.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 22, 2020)

*Shit rolls Mouse. 



Let me show you how it's done. *


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

hahaha over 700 again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 22, 2020)

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 22, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh? 100 face is back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Shit rolls Mouse. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Let me show you how it's done. *





Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



You sure showed me with that 1st one.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You sure showed me with that 1st one.


*Still won though. *​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Still won though. *​



Sounds like you are now confident enough.....to gamble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse  vs @Light D Lamperouge 

Flappy Mickey: 

Let's go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mickey Mouse  vs @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> Flappy Mickey:
> 
> Let's go!



This game real hard on mobile. Need a comp.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> hahaha over 700 again



i remember getting 855 or sm sht

get these fodder rookie numbers off here


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

all that dice throwing hyping us up for another dice tourny eh??


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i remember getting 855 or sm sht
> 
> get these fodder rookie numbers off here


700+ in 90 face dice is top tier 

855 is pretty good. Let's see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

let me show u how the boss does it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

ok ive been officially reduced to fodder tier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok ive been officially reduced to fodder tier


 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Just wanted an excuse to post this. Mad art!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



could work as an emote if we can get it to be smaller


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)

465


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> could work as an emote if we can get it to be smaller


Someone should resize and request, lol. 

I'm hopeless without photoshop for the last 4 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp don't give up.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Someone should resize and request, lol.
> 
> I'm hopeless without photoshop for the last 4 years



gna need some cleanup too, can do smthing to it tomoro, its 2 am now i go sleep lol



Mickey Mouse said:


> @Go D. Usopp don't give up.



to hear that from u

how far on the fodder list have i fallen


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> to hear that from u
> 
> how far on the fodder list have i fallen


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Say what you want about Luffy. Dude is a true player.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 23, 2020)

The gacha game is sucking up my luck like a black hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 23, 2020)

​


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2020)

Wait. Dice color changed?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2020)

They're still white for me


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

You should make one roll turn of 12 dices and accept the results, not 3 of 4 to make it higher lol
 One turn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> They're still white for me



But something is different. :/


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> They're still white for me


I see them all black lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2020)

i literally see no difference  

but it could be that it's because i use a light theme


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> i literally see no difference
> 
> but it could be that it's because i use a light theme


I see them black even more f to use a white theme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello new convo 


Some mod give me a post on the first page
Do your magic pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *Rules*
> 
> - Global and OL rules apply
> - Thread ends after 10,000 posts
> ...


I approve


 we should be friends


Alibaba Saluja said:


> How about no Mihawk bashing in the OP.
> 
> We can bash Kpop since Nana is not that much active anymore


Real people >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 2d drawings


----------



## Irene (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Oh?  @Nana @Soca My favourite song during 2002.


wow queen BoA 

such a taste 


Light D Lamperouge said:


> mihawk sucks.


yea


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2020)

Urge to draw mihawk tbh


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Real people >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 2d drawings


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Urge to draw mihawk tbh



Praying to God that you get the urge to draw the girl in my avy.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Urge to draw mihawk tbh


*YES PLEASE. *


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Praying to God that you get the urge to draw the girl in my avy.



Is she from 'date a live' or smth?


----------



## Garcher (Aug 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


korean girls = real life namiface


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is she from 'date a live' or smth?



She is. How did you know?

Are you Omniscient?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> She is. How did you know?
> 
> Are you Omniscient?



lol nah, i just remembered listening to a song few years ago which had her as pic, chara looked familiar


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> lol nah, i just remembered listening to a song few years ago which had her as pic, chara looked familiar



TheFatRat 

EDM Master 

name one of their songs that I don't know, I dare ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Aug 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

yo just curious, do u play jump force lol?


----------



## Blade (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yo just curious, do u play jump force lol?























































no


----------



## Blade (Aug 23, 2020)

but

i know all the jump force memes


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> no



id recommend giving it a try lol

unless u dont do video games lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> TheFatRat
> 
> EDM Master
> 
> name one of their songs that I don't know, I dare ya



TheFatRat 

lol you prolly know them all

my faves are Unity, Stronger, Windfall and Time Lapse (prolly a few more but these are off the top of my head rn)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> but
> 
> i know all the jump force memes



well u better do cuz that character and rorouni kenshin or sm sht were fken broken, + some others ofc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> id recommend giving it a try lol
> 
> unless u dont do video games lol




i play games



































actual good fighting games though, not tensed plastic ningas in a poor 3D setting


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> TheFatRat
> 
> lol you prolly know them all
> 
> my faves are Unity, Stronger, Windfall and Time Lapse (prolly a few more but these are off the top of head rn)



ye these are all beast dance musics 

also their collab with Laura brehm is too op 

checkout ones like these


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> i play games
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aight i'll give u that one cuz its actually true


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> lol nah, i just remembered listening to a song few years ago which had her as pic, chara looked familiar



That's a nice song, "Time Lapse", it fits.

I see he's a man of culture 

Also:



The top comment.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ye these are all beast dance musics
> 
> also their collab with Laura brehm is too op
> 
> checkout ones like these



Oh yeah i know that one! i like this one too where she's singing


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ye these are all beast dance musics
> 
> also their collab with Laura brehm is too op
> 
> checkout ones like these



This one is amazing tbh


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

laura actually one of the most underrated singers

change my mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh yeah i know that one! i like this one too where she's singing



Another great one.



From this moment onwards I've officially become a fan of this man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Another great one.
> 
> 
> 
> From this moment onwards I've officially become a fan of this man.



its not just TheFatRat, its their collabs with laura brehm, or laura + fient.

just op collabs and ppl that are all underrated af but rly popular on the EDM gaming musix lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

sadly pure talent is not that valued now lol

why bother work hard when u can fill the song with 90% nudity, talk about weed, money, and grills and get them free views for no fken reason 

cuz ppl r just that dumb lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2020)

Oh i remember enjoying this song too, very upbeat tune, catchy


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2020)

Think thats all the songs i've listened so far


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2020)

i usually try to check out new artists maybe there's smth cool i havent heard yet


----------



## Blade (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> i usually try to check out new artists maybe there's smth cool i havent heard yet



try feint if u like fatrat and laura fient smtimes collabs with them too and its op aswell


----------



## Blade (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well u better do cuz that character and rorouni kenshin or sm sht were fken broken, + some others ofc




ninga

u haven't watched/read yu yu hakusho or kenshin? 

lad

what is wrong with you? 

they are part of the most iconic shonen series


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> ninga
> 
> u haven't watched/read yu yu hakusho or kenshin?
> 
> ...



watched



didnt finish tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Hello new convo
> 
> 
> Some mod give me a post on the first page
> Do your magic pls


Well @Redline now you know she cares. You live another day.


Blade said:


>


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

@Blade tbh i find myself rewatching OP, naruto and AoT 3 times but still didn't finish some other smaller series

no fken clue whats wrong with me lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> try feint if u like fatrat and laura fient smtimes collabs with them too and its op aswell



has a nice tune, i like it! iirc someone recommended me feint a while ago too, might have to check him out

been lately listening to a lot of songs from Skan and Apashe, idk if you'll like them

Apashe has a bit more classical vibes


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> has a nice tune, i like it! iirc someone recommended me feint a while ago too, might have to check him out
> 
> been lately listening to a lot of songs from Skan and Apashe, idk if you'll like them
> 
> Apashe has a bit more classical vibes



no actually idk them

the skan one has some actually sick beats tho, the first one was rly nice

im not a big fan of raps, but if its done like that with EDM on the background its actually not bad at all

the apashe one is just 

reminds me of somebody i cant remmeber lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Well @Redline now you know she cares. You live another day.


off course she cares? don't' you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> off course she cares? don't' you?



1-i care
2-i do not care


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> no actually idk them
> 
> the skan one has some actually sick beats tho, the first one was rly nice
> 
> ...



Yeah guessed youd be more into Skan than Apashe 

i found Skan back then via this song btw (starts at like 1:30) :


still have to check out Mime, drama B and Krale

think i only checked out apashes stuff 'cause of a YT video that had oda nobunaga as pic 

Overall think Skan has bunch of songs im more into, really like him. Apashes style is cool i wish there were more ppl producing that kinda songs


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah guessed youd be more into Skan than Apashe
> 
> i found Skan back then via this song btw (starts at like 1:30) :
> 
> ...



w8 ik this song its actually  af, i have it on my 500 song playlist for awhile but never realized it was actually SKAN lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 23, 2020)

The Boys S2 trailer looks like Heroes S4 one. 

I'll still give it a try though...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 ik this song its actually  af, i have it on my 500 song playlist for awhile but never realized it was actually SKAN lol



Woah awesome!! love it, great song and never gets old, enjoy listening to it every time haha

curious if you're gonna like one of these 2 btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Activities


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m thinking of doing hunger game in the OL using SH pirate theme. There will be 8 x 2 people crew using the SH pirates.

Might kick start the thread in 2 hrs~. Will any of you guys be around/are interested in joining.

Will be more fun with more active people across the entire section around. Zoro’s squad might be really popular.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I’m thinking of doing hunger game in the OL using SH pirate theme. There will be 8 x 2 people crew using the SH pirates.
> 
> Might kick start the thread in 2 hrs~. Will any of you guys be around/are interested in joining.
> 
> Will be more fun with more active people across the entire section around. Zoro’s squad might be really popular.


Wait till september


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I’m thinking of doing hunger game in the OL using SH pirate theme. There will be 8 x 2 people crew using the SH pirates.
> 
> Might kick start the thread in 2 hrs~. Will any of you guys be around/are interested in joining.
> 
> Will be more fun with more active people across the entire section around. Zoro’s squad might be really popular.


i will have a look


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Wait till september


Can do one game every forthnight will different themes. Might be refreshing from all the current threads.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I’m thinking of doing hunger game in the OL using SH pirate theme. There will be 8 x 2 people crew using the SH pirates.
> 
> Might kick start the thread in 2 hrs~. Will any of you guys be around/are interested in joining.
> 
> Will be more fun with more active people across the entire section around. Zoro’s squad might be really popular.



about to go sleep soon


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> about to go sleep soon


The time zone in Australia here is really off comparing to EU and US

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

@Sabo look got 2 sizes xd





maybe shud increase brightness on the hand lmao


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Woah awesome!! love it, great song and never gets old, enjoy listening to it every time haha
> 
> curious if you're gonna like one of these 2 btw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 23, 2020)

I have the waifu game ready to go but my haki is not strong enough to make the thread


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I have the waifu game ready to go but my haki is not strong enough to make the thread



come to think of it i rarely see the ppl on convo actually making threads on OL

u guys r convo one tricks or what

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I have the waifu game ready to go but my haki is not strong enough to make the thread


You go. Rayleigh is with us.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> come to think of it i rarely see the ppl on convo actually making threads on OL
> 
> u guys r convo one tricks or what


Gotta get those post counts and likes up for the trophies


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You go. Rayleigh is with us.



I don't think I can host this week tbh. Have some stuff to do.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp are you going to request that emoji?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2020)

I love y'all.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Go D. Usopp are you going to request that emoji?



im not sure does it look worthy? we can try to request it

what do u guys @Kinjin and @Nataly think about this emote lol





like GokuOk or smthing


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> and complain about breaks and no games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can see it by clicking on the trophy points link next to your profile. Mine is low cuz I don’t have holidays, birthday and April fools.

And post need to be quality and fun lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You can see it by clicking on the trophy points link next to your profile. Mine is low cuz I don’t have holidays, birthday and April fools.
> 
> And post need to be quality and fun lol.



250 for holiday and 214 for valentine

i just noticed lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I love y'all.


What sort of illegal stuff have you being smoking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> What sort of illegal stuff have you being smoking?



It's called Bayern Munchen.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's called Bayern Munchen.


Oh? I thought you hang out with @Nataly last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

Overtimes...
Go mavs!


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Let’s talk about the Chrollism. When is it back on?

Looks like @Mickey Mouse  is the biggest problem gambler here.

I need to get my pokemon showdown skills back up for the casino. Haven’t played in 4 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> im not sure does it look worthy? we can try to request it
> 
> what do u guys @Kinjin and @Nataly think about this emote lol
> 
> ...


We got too many Goku emotes tbh tbf.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2020)

Dear god Luka.....


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

yeeeessss!!!Luuuuukkkkkaaaaaaaaaa!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 23, 2020)

*Doncic. 

*


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Dear god Luka.....


the little bird gonna fly high , he is even hurt now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Doncic. *
> 
> **


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 23, 2020)

​


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 23, 2020)

LUKA MANIA


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Doncic. *
> 
> **





Redline said:


> the little bird gonna fly high , he is even hurt now





T.D.A said:


> LUKA MANIA



We should also be giving Paul George some love too. It 8s quite chivalrous of him to constantly no show when something happens to Porzingis. Well....in the series in general.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Let’s talk about the Chrollism. When is it back on?
> 
> Looks like @Mickey Mouse  is the biggest problem gambler here.
> 
> I need to get my pokemon showdown skills back up for the casino. Haven’t played in 4 years.



1-i have a gambling problem 
2-i do not have a gambling problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2020)

...........go to hell @Sabo .


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ...........go to hell @Sabo .


We meet in the true hell on earth next month for a REAL dice game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 23, 2020)

_*Gonna be a nice series. I hope Denver ties the series tonight too. *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> We meet in the true hell on earth next month for a REAL dice game.


Yeah do a Dante inferno type of game op based

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi All,

Given the telegram is slowing down, let's sit back, chill and have some fun.

Let's have do a hunger game for shits and giggles.

*What is this about?* - 16 participates (2 per squad) will compete in a dead or alive random online simulation with lots of interesting fun events happening. Ultimately, there will only be 1 survivor.

*Do I have to do anything? *- Just register and watch me post the event, chill and post emojis

There will be 16 participants from the follow squad. If you like to join, please specify which squad you like to be in. If there are already 2 in that squad, you automatically gets put into another squad.

if you don't specify a squad, you get put in random squads.

- Luffy
- Zoro
- Sanji
- Franky
- Robin
- Brook
- Nami
- Usopp

(No chopper or Jimbie, sorry - maybe next time)

Event will start 5 mins after the participants are all registered. If this turns out fun, we can try to do it more often.

*Note:* if we cannot find 16 people, we kill this game. Hope not.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

OL Hunger Game Up - register guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm in.


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

I will jump on Frankie bandwagon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> We should also be giving Paul George some love too. It 8s quite chivalrous of him to constantly no show when something happens to Porzingis. Well....in the series in general.




Paul George isn't in the bubble, it's George Paul who's playing


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 23, 2020)

_*Zoro *_


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 23, 2020)

of course Luffy's FM - Sanji


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> of course Luffy's FM - Sanji


Oh good, first non-OLC face appears

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2020)

I will go with Robin Squad. @Sabo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

I see 12 viewers! Jump in guys. Need enough people within the next 15mins.... else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 23, 2020)

@Lyren join the team of Sanji, strongest SH member after Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> OL Hunger Game Up - register guys!


Feels like the OL is not interested in a chill change. Oh well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 23, 2020)

*@Lurker @Natalija @Nataly @ShinAkuma @Lyren @Blade @Underworld Broker @MaruUchiha @TheWiggian 


You don't even have to play or do anything, just choose a character lmao. *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 23, 2020)

Team Zoro

@Light D Lamperouge  tells me he's top tier!


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 23, 2020)

Zoro squad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyren (Aug 23, 2020)

Team Lanji


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 23, 2020)

Nevermind, Luffy squad!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 23, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> Team Zoro
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge  tells me he's top tier!


*Strongest in the verse. 


*


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 23, 2020)

MaruUchiha said:


> Nevermind, Luffy squad!


but you already registered as a dupe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Aug 23, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp I am afraid the emote is a bit hard to see because of the way it was made and quality. 

@Sabo Regarding the Chrolloseum, it is due very soon and hopefully it will be held soon too. A lot of people anticipate it. Just keep an eye for the forum announcement and it's held in The Alley. 
Your game looks like fun and the more you tag people, the more they will know the game is going on. OL loves games during break weeks and I'm sure your will be a hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Aug 23, 2020)

Team Brook please


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Aug 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Lurker @Natalija @Nataly @ShinAkuma @Lyren @Blade @Underworld Broker @MaruUchiha @TheWiggian
> 
> 
> You don't even have to play or do anything, just choose a character lmao. *





team


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> team


_*I think you are a bit late for team Zoro my dude.*_


----------



## Nataly (Aug 23, 2020)

@Mysticreader Join the game, it will be fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 23, 2020)

@Troyse22 hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Aug 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*I think you are a bit late my dude. *_








ok, zoro still solos


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> ok, zoro still solos


Sanji>Zoro
confirmed by Oda. sorry


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Alright, change of plan. If no one chooses Nami and Usopp we can have 4 people in Zoro and Sanji, lol


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 23, 2020)

sorry @Go D. Usopp I would normally choose Usopp, but it's time for Sanji's hype
true FM of Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Alright, screw it, I'm just going to start adding everyone i know to cover for the empty stops. Need to head into a confernece meeting with my boss in 30mins so need to get this rolling.

There's actually 24 positions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blueice12 (Aug 23, 2020)

Alright
Lets Go!!!!!

Hijin Innocent Venus



Nabu Brothers Ga Rei Zero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Let's start in 15 mins. Can't edit Squad now here. You'll see your Squad when you die (i think).

Added a few other people just to cover the spots so we can kick start.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Zoro.


Sorry, already started. Put you in Sanji's Squad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)

@Fel1x


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Let's kick start.

@Kinjin dead already. Good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sorry, already started. Put you in Sanji's Squad.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm in a conference call with my boss. Sorry if commentary might be lacking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

No one dies this round?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Pray for these souls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Pray for these souls.


!Brian


----------



## Natalija (Aug 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Lurker @Natalija @Nataly @ShinAkuma @Lyren @Blade @Underworld Broker @MaruUchiha @TheWiggian
> 
> 
> You don't even have to play or do anything, just choose a character lmao. *


Out of these?

Nami!


----------



## Natalija (Aug 23, 2020)

Oh, I'm too late. Sorryyyyyyyyy


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

As we start night 1, let's see what holds. 

@Underworld Broker death by @Lurker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Lots of action, but no death this round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 23, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Out of these?
> 
> Nami!






@Lyren died already lmao


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)

Broki..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Let's see what holds during night 2 and day 3.

@Nataly  ruthless af. Sorry @Redline

@Ren.  killed @Amol  might be fate. lol

@Light D Lamperouge @Freechoice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Only 4 down. This will be a long game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 23, 2020)

*Typical Yonko/Sanji fan *


*Can fight only with cheapshots *


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)

Luka got his revenge!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

@Lurker  lol @Go D. Usopp 

@Ren.  Marc is actually a dude. lol @Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

RIP @Blade @Lurker 



let's kick start night 4 with something fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

Naaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuu 
@Nataly wouldn't have mind the ambush  if it was not to kill me lmaoooo
Next time you better pay me a pizza...xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Lots of action happening. Shit is getting real.



@Underworld Broker @Fel1x @Canute87 @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp  RIP

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

We're closing in. Looks like I am doing well. Swear this isn't rigged. Lol

Wow... this is a real bloodbath.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

So many people died.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Canute87 (Aug 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

Damn I just notice i had an axe and i could not use  it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Final 3.






And that's the end of me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

And so it end. @Nataly  please give your winning speech.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

Lmaoooo couldn't handle it and ....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 23, 2020)

_*@Blade is a thirsty mofo *_


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 23, 2020)

*GG congrats @Nataly 



thanks for the game @Sabo *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 23, 2020)

Sanji is still better than Zoro


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Luka got his revenge!!


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2020)

that was quick as fuck

and I committed suicide

what a rip


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *GG congrats @Nataly
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the game @Sabo *


Next time, I need to find 3 hours free. Doing it at work while, people are trying to talk to me over work skype is stressful. 



Soca said:


> that was quick as fuck
> 
> and I committed suicide
> 
> what a rip



Can't be helped.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)

That was some MJ shit he did.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

@Nataly won and 4 kills also. Unlike Marc whom hide the entire game and came out to snipe the win in the last min during the last game.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Go D. Usopp





Fel1x said:


> sorry @Go D. Usopp I would normally choose Usopp, but it's time for Sanji's hype
> true FM of Luffy



lol didnt know this existed, i was signed for usopp squad without even knowing 

@Sabo dem u do it so fast lol, usually hosts leave hunger games for smtime lol


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)

His team isn't that good so I don't see him winning.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> lol didnt know this existed, i was signed for usopp squad without even knowing
> 
> @Sabo dem u do it so fast lol, usually hosts leave hunger games for smtime lol



Not enough people registered, so I just added everyone else i know.

People took too long to register. 

Next time I'll make sure I have 3 hours free to do another game.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)

Congrats Nataly.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> lol didnt know this existed, i was signed for usopp squad without even knowing
> 
> @Sabo dem u do it so fast lol, usually hosts leave hunger games for smtime lol


You


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Not enough people registered, so I just added everyone else i know.
> 
> People took too long to register.
> 
> Next time I'll make sure I have 3 hours free to do another game.



u expect them to register so fast lol, u need to actually leave it more than 3 hours, like 3 days xd.



Lurker said:


> You


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u expect them to register so fast lol, u need to actually leave it more than 3 hours, like 3 days xd.



I've been away for too long  

3 days


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

bayern

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I've been away for too long
> 
> 3 days



yea mang OL is


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea mang OL is


We do it in real time next round. Aim for 6 days and 6 nights.


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)

Yamato.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Yamato with white hair still looks the best out of all the fanart imo. Very unique and captivating. White hair with an extra bit of red or black on the fringe is perfect.

She definitely jumps up to my top 5 with these fan arts.


*Spoiler*: _Yamato White Hair_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)

Lewder.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2020)

Still don't understand Ulti though. Someone posts some good fanarts from her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2020)

Of course @Nataly faces me right after I had to kill Luffy squad. 


@Sabo yours are fun and fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Aug 24, 2020)

That was nice game but it was too fast. These games needs to last for day or two given time zones. They are more fun when people get to banter with each other. 
In any case Good Game Sabo


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2020)

Who's @Jimin I am following him, so he must be someone i know from the old days.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Who's @Jimin I am following him, so he must be someone i know from the old days.


He's locked up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> Alright
> Lets Go!!!!!
> 
> Hijin Innocent Venus
> ...



This Hijin chick looks nice.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This Hijin chick looks nice.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He's locked up.


I mean, what’s his old name?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I mean, what’s his old name?


Lucifer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 24, 2020)

Was it coincidence that we were brook squad lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I mean, what’s his old name?





Lurker said:


> Lucifer.



Before that wasn't it Edward Cullen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2020)

Ahhh, yes, I remember him.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 24, 2020)

@Sabo Just to give you an idea how hunger games in the OL are usually run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2020)

Ahhh.... one of my all time favourite for Karaoke!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2020)

Real men listen to this song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Aug 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Looks like @Mickey Mouse  is the biggest gambler here.
> .


I feel offended


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2020)

Nana said:


> I feel offended


Yeah... Mickey definitely need rehab more. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lurko (Aug 24, 2020)

Lol Mickey.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ...........go to hell @Sabo .


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2020)

morning folk

ya'll checking this out?


----------



## Nataly (Aug 24, 2020)

I have never won in hunger games before, this is my first ever win, so exciting! 

@Redline I do make great pizza 

@Mickey Mouse Supes, how does it feel 

Thanks for the fun game @Sabo 
No wonder they say 7 is the lucky number

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Aug 24, 2020)

I just noticed the game thread has been merged with the convo thread


----------



## DeVision (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> morning folk
> 
> ya'll checking this out?



From Bale to Affleck to Pattinson. 

Honestly, I can't see him as a good Batman. I just can't. :/


----------



## Bobybobster (Aug 24, 2020)

pattinson's come a long way since twilight, he is quite the actor


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> From Bale to Affleck to Pattinson.
> 
> Honestly, I can't see him as a good Batman. I just can't. :/


It seems like he has the batman side down. It's the bruce wayne side to look out for now


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> morning folk
> 
> ya'll checking this out?


Sorry, first I want to see the game.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2020)

Bobybobster said:


> pattinson's come a long way since twilight, he is quite the actor


That never happened.

I only remember this: 

After that,  Zoro's nothing happened again.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2020)

*Ben was a good Batman. I personally like Bale the most. Keaton was a great Batman too. 

I'd rank them like Bale>=Keaton>Ben. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Sorry, first I want to see the game.


That gotham knight game? Hell nah 

That wukong game tho


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Ben was a good Batman. I personally like Bale the most. Keaton was a great Batman too. *
> 
> *I'd rank them like Bale>=Keaton>Ben. *


I barely remember Keaton tbh.

But definitely Bale > Ben


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> I barely remember Keaton tbh.
> 
> But definitely Bale > Ben




*I definitely agree with Bale>Ben. 


The greatest performance in movies about Batman though definitely goes to Heath Ledger. 
*


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> That gotham knight game? Hell nah
> 
> That wukong game tho


Sorry, my heart has only one game this year:


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I definitely agree with Bale>Ben. *
> 
> 
> *The greatest performance in movies about Batman though definitely goes to Heath Ledger. *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *The greatest performance in movies about Batman though definitely goes to Heath Ledger. *
> *[LINKHL]629006[/LINKHL] *


I was about to say...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I was about to say...


I was in the VP seat for this one a day before the premiere in the USA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2020)

*Nah. Joaquin was good but Ledger was better, for me at least. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Sorry, my heart has only one game this year:


You don't have to tell me that, so am I. 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Nah. Joaquin was good but Ledger was better, for me at least. *


Ledger was by far the best. Sad he died.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> It seems like he has the batman side down. It's the bruce wayne side to look out for now



Well.. I can see him as Bruce Wayne. But as Batman, he misses something IMO. Can't point my finger at it, but something's missing. (maybe the muscles? XD)



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Ben was a good Batman. I personally like Bale the most. Keaton was a great Batman too. *
> 
> *I'd rank them like Bale>=Keaton>Ben. *



Agree!
Even tho Affleck wasn't bad.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I definitely agree with Bale>Ben. *
> 
> 
> *The greatest performance in movies about Batman though definitely goes to Heath Ledger. *



Another agree.
As much as I love Phoenix, and his Joker, I can't take it as the DC Joker.
If the movie was called anything other than "Joker", people wouldn't even notice.

Love the movie tho.

EDIT: Oh yeah. Jack Nicholson was a GOAT Joker too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> You don't have to tell me that, so am I.


I am waiting from Dec when I preordered the game


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> Ledger was by far the best. Sad he died.


*I was heartbroken when I heard the news. Iirc Joker was gonna feature in the third part as well. Would have been awesome. *




DeVision said:


> Agree!
> Even tho Affleck wasn't bad.


*Yeah Ben wasn't bad. I liked him. It's just that Bale and Keaton were better. *


DeVision said:


> Another agree.
> As much as I love Phoenix, and his Joker, I can't take it as the DC Joker.
> If the movie was called anything other than "Joker", people wouldn't even notice.
> 
> ...


*Yup. I agree with this too. He acted really well but it wasn't Ledger's level. And yeah it kinda didn't feel like the Joker. I was against the origin story from the beginning tbh. One amazing aspect of the Joker is that he has no exact origin story. Makes him mysterious, just an agent of chaos. 

Jack was good too. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2020)

*The pic's not working. *


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well.. I can see him as Bruce Wayne. But as Batman, he misses something IMO. Can't point my finger at it, but something's missing. (maybe the muscles? XD)


I like where they're taking it with his batman. Looks like he's on the verge of breaking in this version.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I was heartbroken when I heard the news. Iirc Joker was gonna feature in the third part as well. Would have been awesome. *



Yea he was supposed to be the judge instead of scarecrow I think.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yea he was supposed to be the judge instead of scarecrow I think.


*That would have been awesome. Though, I like Cillian Murphy and he was dope as the Scarecrow. *


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 24, 2020)

redon shared the Franky GIF that I made on Twitter. T.D.A Productions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> redon shared the Franky GIF that I made on Twitter. T.D.A Productions


He should have given you credit. Sue him.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2020)

​


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


I was just thinking about this movie the other day


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> I was just thinking about this movie the other day


*Aye Scary Movie is dope and funny lmao. 



*​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2020)

Don't stop great Batman and Joker performances without mentioning Kevin Conroy and Mark Hamill!!!




Underworld Broker said:


> Was it coincidence that we were brook squad lol



@Nataly straight up killed you, her own teammate!!!!


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Aye Scary Movie is dope and funny lmao. *
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I always thought this guy just had special effects on his face. I was way wrong on that


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't stop great Batman and Joker performances without mentioning Kevin Conroy and Mark Hamill!!!


That is animated, we were talking about movies


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> That is animated, we were talking about movies



But they have had movies.


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But they have had movies.


TIS ANIMATESD!


----------



## Blade (Aug 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> TIS ANIMATESD!



Since when did voice acting become less in your eyes.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> I always thought this guy just had special effects on his face. I was way wrong on that


_*Beetlejuice? Nah lmao. *_
--snip--

LEWD!​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2020)

*Updated drawing with the right colours of Ulti. 
*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Since when did voice acting become less in your eyes.


it's a completely different category and you know it 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Beetlejuice? Nah lmao. *_
> --snip--
> 
> LEWD!​



Now it's in my head. BAH


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> Now it's in my head. BAH


​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Updated drawing with the right colours of Ulti. *
> ​


To submissive looking.


Soca said:


> it's a completely different category and you know it



No! You are wrong! Shut up!


----------



## MO (Aug 24, 2020)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2020)

@Sabo don't laugh regarding Cyberpunk 2077

That is blasphemy


----------



## MO (Aug 24, 2020)

You came into my life
Sent from above
When I lost all hope
You showed me love
I'm checkin' for you, boy
You're right on time
Angel of mine

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> To submissive looking.
> 
> 
> No! You are wrong! Shut up!


don't tell me to shut up you shut up! 



MO said:


> @Soca


love this song

if there's a lady out there who feels the need to serenade me, use this song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> don't tell me to shut up you shut up!
> 
> 
> love this song
> ...


this song too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 24, 2020)

Belated Hb OL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Six (Aug 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> I always thought this guy just had special effects on his face. I was way wrong on that


Scary Movie 2's a classic.


----------



## Redline (Aug 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Still don't understand Ulti though. Someone posts some good fanarts from her.


I wonder why ulti keep her mouth cover


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> I wonder why ulti keep her mouth cover


To avoid breathing air of lesser women.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> To avoid breather air of lesser women.


I have movies with that kink shit.

5$ per link


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 24, 2020)

What a time to be a Sanji fan, seing KoL wank Sanji none stop in this chapter has to be the best feelin in life.

[HASHTAG]#2020RedeemedByKoL[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Aug 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't stop great Batman and Joker performances without mentioning Kevin Conroy and Mark Hamill!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 24, 2020)

nagdo said:


> What a time to be a Sanji fan, seing KoL wank Sanji none stop in this chapter has to be the best feelin in life.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#2020RedeemedByKoL[/HASHTAG]


Missed the stream.


----------



## VileNotice (Aug 24, 2020)

@Freechoice is leaving funny ratings on all my posts, is it part of a game or is he just a weirdo


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 24, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Missed the stream.


You can still watch the VoD on Twitch, or obviously  u can always wait for him to post his reaction on YouTube.


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 24, 2020)

VileNotice said:


> @Freechoice is leaving funny ratings on all my posts, is it part of a game or is he just a weirdo


Yeh i was wondering wat this was bout too lol


----------



## Redline (Aug 24, 2020)

nagdo said:


> What a time to be a Sanji fan, seing KoL wank Sanji none stop in this chapter has to be the best feelin in life.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#2020RedeemedByKoL[/HASHTAG]


Gotta catch up with his review then I was looking forward to see his reaction lol, let's see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Updated drawing with the right colours of Ulti. *
> ​


What is she covering with her hands? a kinda of stain?


----------



## ho11ow (Aug 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> What is she covering with her hands? a kinda of stain?


A bulge


----------



## Flame (Aug 24, 2020)

Was driving when I passed by two guys jumping this one person. Felt sorry for him. Wonder if he's a hybrid Kaido wanker by any chance


----------



## Blade (Aug 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> Was driving when I passed by two guys jumping this one person. Felt sorry for him. Wonder if he's a hybrid Kaido wanker by any chance


If he is Hybrid wanker, then bet on him to pull a W from the Jump.

But in all seriousness i hope he comes out fine.


----------



## Blade (Aug 24, 2020)

he is gonna be fine, he is a crydo fan


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 24, 2020)

Hybrid Kaido => Roger


----------



## Blade (Aug 24, 2020)

this ninga felix pops up from nowhere everytime, the name crydo is mentioned

it's like he got a gps or something


----------



## Redline (Aug 24, 2020)

Snake said:


> Scary Movie 2's a classic.


----------



## Redline (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> this ninga felix pops up from nowhere everytime, the name crydo is mentioned
> 
> it's like he got a gps or something


Yeah those people lame

*tosses Law gps*


----------



## Gianfi (Aug 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Given the telegram is slowing down, let's sit back, chill and have some fun.
> 
> ...


I’m in


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2020)

@DeVision  you would rank Mark Hamill Joker against the others too right? Instead of some sort of side category as if the performance was less.


----------



## Gianfi (Aug 24, 2020)

@Sabo btw next time you make a quick and short game like that count me in automatically  for real


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Yeh i was wondering wat this was bout too lol



Don’t mind @Freechoice . He’s my dupe.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Sabo btw next time you make a quick and short game like that count me in automatically  for real



heheh 

I think Nat going’s to make a Goda level game real soon.

I prefer quick games

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 24, 2020)

VileNotice said:


> @Freechoice is leaving funny ratings on all my posts, is it part of a game or is he just a weirdo



Hey 

No need to call me a weirdo 

Though you're probably not used to people finding you funny


----------



## VileNotice (Aug 24, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Hey
> 
> No need to call me a weirdo
> 
> Though you're probably not used to people finding you funny


I’m all serious all the time baby


----------



## Gianfi (Aug 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> heheh
> 
> I think Nat going’s to make a Goda level game real soon.
> 
> I prefer quick games


100% agreed  Oh, is that true Naty-chan? @Nataly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Aug 24, 2020)

This is how Franky fans were celebrating the latest chapter while Sanji tards were trolling the forums:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2020)

Galinnari made a good interception to help the Thunder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> This is how Franky fans were celebrating the latest chapter while Sanji tards were trolling the forums:



.......one of them was wearing Crocs.... @Franky how were ya really reacting.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 24, 2020)

16ed!! Already!!


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Aug 24, 2020)

Blazers need to rebuild. This core won't win anything as much as I like Dame and Cj.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2020)

​


----------



## Lurko (Aug 25, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​





Lurker said:


> ​


​


----------



## DeVision (Aug 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision  you would rank Mark Hamill Joker against the others too right? Instead of some sort of side category as if the performance was less.



No comment.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> No comment.



You sorry ass....taking Marc's side. How low you have become.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You sorry ass....taking Marc's side. How low you have become.





I just never saw that. It was a first hearing Hamill had something to do with Batman.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I just never saw that. It was a first hearing Hamill had something to do with Batman.



For real!?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2020)

​


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I think Nat going’s to make a Goda level game real soon.


She is? So I can lean back I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 25, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Blazers need to rebuild. This core won't win anything as much as I like Dame and Cj.


Its crazy. In a league filled with dynamic guards. CJ and Dame, arguable on par with the best. Just can't compete.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 25, 2020)

Some of the Yamato fanart is good


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Aug 25, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Its crazy. In a league filled with dynamic guards. CJ and Dame, arguable on par with the best. Just can't compete.



They're unlucky to be playing in the golden era of Guards


----------



## Redline (Aug 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> For real!?



Did I miss that much? 


Kinjin said:


> She is? So I can lean back I guess



No you can't!


----------



## DeVision (Aug 25, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo dream on buddy.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2020)

*Awesome work @Mariko *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did I miss that much?



It was a great watch growing up. Mark Hamill voiced a great Joker. But he said it really hurt his vocal cords.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2020)

​


----------



## DeVision (Aug 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It was a great watch growing up. Mark Hamill voiced a great Joker. But he said it really hurt his vocal cords.



Oh.. So it's an old thing. Well.. I didn't hear any english until I was 10-12 years old. 
But my first english experiences came when I was like 16. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2020)

*Top 2 villains *


​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Top 2 villains *
> 
> 
> ​




1-yes
2-no


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Top 2 villains *
> 
> 
> ​



My best pirates crew based on design/look + personality (no power level):

Captain: Crocodile

Commanders: Zoro - Doflamingo - Kid 

Vice commanders: Arlong - Vergo - Boa Hancock

Veterans: Gin - Killer - Who's Who


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2020)

-Anything else?

-Nah, I'm just in january man...

  

Masterpiece here (not entire cause too much pics).


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> My best pirates crew based on design/look + personality (no power level):
> 
> Captain: Crocodile
> 
> ...


*That's a pretty great bunch. Though, I have a feeling many wouldn't be pleased lmao. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> -Anything else?
> 
> -Nah, I'm just in january man...
> 
> ...




@January you have been nothing but bad news man.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @January you have been nothing but bad news man.



There are a lot more.

Dude edited 50 pics. But I was too lazy to share everything. 

By the end of 2020 it could be 120 edits. If not more.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 25, 2020)

My daily luck testing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> My daily luck testing



And you were the champ.....


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> My daily luck testing



2020 is my year.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 25, 2020)

morning luck


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And you were the champ.....



Someone cursed me


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> 2020 is my year.



Trying once more


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Trying once more


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi guys!


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> [LINKHL]629738[/LINKHL]


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 25, 2020)

Maybe if I post an img it will help


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 25, 2020)

Women are always the right answer


----------



## Shanks (Aug 25, 2020)

Yoshioka Seijuro said:


> Hi guys!


Hi Vivi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Aug 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hi Vivi


Hi Sabo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2020)

*210*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 25, 2020)

Damn you beat my number.


----------



## January (Aug 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @January you have been nothing but bad news man.


Sorry for the pandemic. 



Next year i will bring hell.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2020)

YT reviews ffs Red...


----------



## Shanks (Aug 25, 2020)

Stop blaming @January ... its @December ‘s fault 


Or was it @November


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Damn you beat my number.



Post an Yamato pic and roll


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge it is only 1 set of 12 per post now.....we are gentlemen and ladies here.



Yoshioka Seijuro said:


> Hi guys!


Hello


Sabo said:


> Stop blaming @January ... its @December ‘a fault
> 
> 
> Or was it @November



2 of the best months of the year!? Heracy!!!!


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Stop blaming @January ... its @December ‘a fault
> 
> 
> Or was it @November



Still @August for now.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Post an Yamato pic and roll


Never. Yamato is royalty.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2020)

.........dammit now you 2 got me testing names of months.....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2020)

@Friday


----------



## January (Aug 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Stop blaming @January ... its @December ‘a fault
> 
> 
> Or was it @November


Being the oldest of months i take responsibility for my siblings actions. 

They meant no harm. 

All they wanted was some fresh air around.


And to bring out the underlying problems in the world.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Friday


Friday Friday!! It's Chicken Bowl on Friday!!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 25, 2020)

I miss @Summer so cold right now. The beach in Sydney is the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 25, 2020)

Hahaha summer is a real member.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 25, 2020)

769


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2020)

*Mouse *​​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 25, 2020)

No lewd stuff.

Just refined and classy stuff.  With glamour.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hahaha summer is a real member.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 25, 2020)

Ayyy Ray!


----------



## Nataly (Aug 25, 2020)

I just finished this drawing, I am glad how it turned out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soca (Aug 25, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I just finished this drawing, I am glad how it turned out


nice

ears are super tiny tho lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I just finished this drawing, I am glad how it turned out


  Nice

Not Bishie looking like your Overhaul pic.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 25, 2020)

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2020)

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2020)

I can't wait for @MO and @RossellaFiamingo  have their damn time the way you all have been doing Big Mom like this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I can't wait for @MO and @RossellaFiamingo  have their damn time the way you all have been doing Big Mom like this!


 


*Never gonna happen. *


----------



## Shanks (Aug 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I can't wait for @MO and @RossellaFiamingo  have their damn time the way you all have been doing Big Mom like this!


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I can't wait for @MO and @RossellaFiamingo  have their damn time the way you all have been doing Big Mom like this!



BM fans when reading all the recent Big Mom slander:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Never gonna happen. *






T.D.A said:


> BM fans when reading all the recent Big Mom slander:


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I can't wait for @MO and @RossellaFiamingo  have their damn time the way you all have been doing Big Mom like this!



why do u do this to urself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why do u do this to urself



Because Big Mom has still much to show dammit!!!!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2020)

​


----------



## Lurko (Aug 25, 2020)

​


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Aug 25, 2020)

Woke up in a semi-shitty mood. It's the worst sort of mood because it's not a full blown shitty mood and you can't explain why you're so salty about everything.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 26, 2020)

Kinky.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Ironic that @Lurker is the only one posting and everyone else is lurking over the last 6 hours.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Based  will be interesting to read your thoughts on the manhwa once you start



What do you mean "manhwa"? I watched up to episode 8 and crunchroll want me to pay money 

Tried to Google who or what group is, but it's not showing any results.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> What do you mean "manhwa"? I watched up to episode 8 and crunchroll want me to pay money
> 
> Tried to Google who or what group is, but it's not showing any results.



You can read the manhwa on Webtoon, haha


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2020)

Hold up


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> You can read the manhwa on Webtoon, haha


*Access Denied*
Your request was denied because of its content categorization:

"Entertainment;Mixed Content/Potentially Adult"

Please contact Network Support to dispute the policy.

Tech support information: content_filter_denied more

For assistance, contact your network support team.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *Access Denied*
> Your request was denied because of its content categorization:
> 
> "Entertainment;Mixed Content/Potentially Adult"
> ...



Hmmmmm


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2020)

That's weird


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2020)

Can you download the app "LINE webtoon"?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmmmmm


My work laptop blocks all file sharing, suspicious websites, malware, porn, etc.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Can you download the app "LINE webtoon"?


That don't exist in IOS
You talking about Webtoon comics?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> That don't exist in IOS
> You talking about Webtoon comics?



I think they changed the name now to just "webtoon", can you find smth with that?

Should be a green symbol with webtoon written on it that pops up


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

"Manhwa" is basically Korean for "Manga"... hmm being wondering what that is all week. 

Also trying to Google "Who is Manhwa in GOH", "Who the F is this Manhwa guy", "Why is this Doggy online Underworld broker want to be look for this Manhwa guy".

Learned a new word today :


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2020)

You can read manhwas on a site called webtoon, lol it has an app that's also called like that


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> You can read manhwas on a site called webtoon, lol it has an app that's also called like that


Yeah, I downloaded the app. Thx.

As for the anime itself, initially I was like, wow, this is pretty cool, because all they do is use Martial arts. But then later we see a tone of people just magical powers.  Still, the actions is pretty cool though. I think they're at round two of the world tourney.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 26, 2020)

Wtf is Manhwa?


----------



## January (Aug 26, 2020)

This one will go in Wano highlights

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 26, 2020)

Morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Aug 26, 2020)

A new game incoming soon

Are you ready, OLers

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I just finished this drawing, I am glad how it turned out


His nose... The space from the eyes to the mouth is two short, so either you make a smaller eyes and nose  or you widen his whole face


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

That sumo Yamato lol


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Look like a man FFS saboooo


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

@BlueDemon  Cheers. 1500 positive rating.  now i can go to sleep.

Wait... "lewl' isn't a positive rating? . Alright, back to whoring


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 26, 2020)

*There you go. *


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Lmaooo kolllll!!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *There you go. *


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @BlueDemon  Cheers. 1500 positive rating.  now i can go to sleep.
> 
> Wait... "lewl' isn't a positive rating? . Alright, back to whoring


No is not..light always give me lewd and I gave him tons of POS in return lol, but whatever


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> No is not..light always give me lewd and I gave him tons of POS in return lol, but whatever


Haha

New Trophies should be. Guess I'll sleep on it and see it tomorrow.

*Prospering like a Flower*
Your positive ratings are prospering like a flower garden, 1500 and counting.

Good night, everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 26, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 26, 2020)

Luck testing


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2020)

Nataly said:


> A new game incoming soon
> 
> Are you ready, OLers



Not yet. Auto sign me up! I might be distracted and not make it in time. @Kinjin too just incase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lmaooo kolllll!!


My mans finally watched greatness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 26, 2020)

*Looks like Angelina Jolie 
*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Aug 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Looks like Angelina Jolie *
> ​


Nah, it's the other way around.

Jolie looks like Black Maria. ￼


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 26, 2020)

_*@Shiba D. Inu *_​


----------



## DeVision (Aug 26, 2020)

Nataly said:


> A new game incoming soon
> 
> Are you ready, OLers



THIS:



Mickey Mouse said:


> Not yet. Auto sign me up! I might be distracted and not make it in time. @Kinjin too just incase.



And don't you forget!


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

@T.D.A   can you put queen face on top of Big Pun please...
Lol
Thats Queen theme song and vid


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Shiba D. Inu *_​


 It


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


That's old school Zoro Bandana move set

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Nataly said:


> A new game incoming soon
> 
> Are you ready, OLers


Let's godess!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Yeah, I downloaded the app. Thx.
> 
> As for the anime itself, initially I was like, wow, this is pretty cool, because all they do is use Martial arts. But then later we see a tone of people just magical powers.  Still, the actions is pretty cool though. I think they're at round two of the world tourney.


READ Breaker now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 26, 2020)

Man I swear the game is siphoning all my luck.

In one pull I got what I wanted with only 2,4% chance to get it.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not yet. Auto sign me up! I might be distracted and not make it in time. @Kinjin too just incase.


See you next year


----------



## Shrike (Aug 26, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> See you next year



Go ahead and do a game if you got one under your belt for this week.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 26, 2020)

yo has @T.D.A ever continued his OL avengers #4 

cmon fam the fans are waiting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> READ Breaker now.


Look this now


----------



## Ren. (Aug 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Look this now


I don't care ...

Should the cops tell them how to play ball?


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I don't care ...
> 
> Should the cops tell them how to play ball?


He is just telling not to shot 7 times on the back lol...you don need to be a cop to say that you can be a post man or a butcher lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> He is just telling not to shot 7 times on the back lol...you don need to be a cop to say that you can be a post man or a butcher lol


Again they can do what they want.

But don't come to me when people don't care about this from a basketball player.

Next time medics should talk about IT.

Let him talk also what happened after that incident, the riots, and the violence.

End of subject.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> See you next year


Wh....what!?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 26, 2020)

Nataly said:


> A new game incoming soon
> 
> Are you ready, OLers



OP mafia pls

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yo has @T.D.A ever continued his OL avengers #4
> 
> cmon fam the fans are waiting


Ha probably has one ready, I could make one but it won't be the same

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Aug 26, 2020)

I won't be able to have a game this week, sorry guys, hopefully next time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> OP mafia pls





Nataly said:


> I won't be able to have a game this week, sorry guys, hopefully next time


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 26, 2020)

No game this week


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 26, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I won't be able to have a game this week, sorry guys, hopefully next time


*It's fine. Real life comes first. *


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> READ Breaker now.


Many years ago some of my friends keep rec me Berserk, but I never had a chance to check it out. Looks pretty awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ha probably has one ready, I could make one but it won't be the same



You want me to release it even if you're not in it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You want me to release it even if you're not in it?


Yeah sure why not? Is not the end of the day.....after all they will snap all back so I will return to live afterwards.... XD
Assuming I am dead


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I won't be able to have a game this week, sorry guys, hopefully next time


We will forgive you if you get the mods to open up the casino.


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> No game this week


Minus 12 or plus 30!? Lol
You wanna risk your avy with me for it Baba? If you lose you use the avatar I give you, if you win well , I will do the same


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> We will forgive you if you get the mods to open up the casino.


Why? Can't we open a casino tread if we want to?
For avy bets, games , 1 Vs 1 , cage fighting and so on


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

maybe keep it close for a little longer... with dice like that my staving kids won't be able to eat tomorrow.


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> maybe keep it close for a little longer... with dice like that my staving kids won't be able to eat tomorrow.


Every day to is a different day for betting


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Why? Can't we open a casino tread if we want to?
> For avy bets, games , 1 Vs 1 , cage fighting and so on


I was talking about the Chrollism to bet all our life saving and then see some people commit sudoku 

This sound fun for now, how does it work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I was talking about the Chrollism to bet all our life saving and then see some people commit sudoku
> 
> This sound fun for now, how does it work?


If you have a casino tread then you can have all the subtread related to the different games


----------



## January (Aug 26, 2020)

When Geralt of Rivia becomes Sherlock


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Minus 12 or plus 30!? Lol
> You wanna risk your avy with me for it Baba? If you lose you use the avatar I give you, if you win well , I will do the same



I still have PTSD from Nana's kpop avy bets


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

@Redline vs @Alibaba Saluja  let’s go!


----------



## Lurko (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I was talking about the Chrollism to bet all our life saving and then see some people commit sudoku
> 
> This sound fun for now, how does it work?


Wad did that a while ago but rep is dead now.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Wad did that a while ago but rep is dead now.


Well, WAD basically gave all his rep to Zaru during the first Chrollosium a few years back.

And I’m taking about post count, name change, using bad avy, ban for a day, trophies point and join date also. Was fun when we can bet years of our join date previously.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

I wanna get a 2020 or a 2004 join date, lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 26, 2020)

well well well why dont we do an actual official 32 or 64 player OL dice tourny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I wanna get a 2020 or a 2004 join date, lol



yea same, looks badass


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's fine. Real life comes first. *


 


Sabo said:


> Well, WAD basically gave all his rep to Zaru during the first Chrollosium a few years back.
> 
> And I’m taking about post count, name change, using bad avy, ban for a day, trophies point and join date also. Was fun when we can bet years of our join date previously.



I only participated last year. Went big with only rep while it was good. Don't know what it will be now.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well well well why dont we do an actual official 32 or 64 player OL dice tourny


GL rounding up 32 Olers. 

Well, if Kinjin can give some contest points to winners, it might work.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I only participated last year. Went big with only rep while it was good. Don't know what it will be now.


I saw 5 pages of search history in that forum


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Haven't seen @Blade badass fanart posts in a while. Obligatory daily DBZ post.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> GL rounding up 32 Olers.
> 
> Well, if Kinjin can give some contest points to winners, it might work.



well aslong as i give them more than 3 minutes to join like u do i shud be able to get them eventually


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Haven't seen @Blade badass fanart posts in a while. Obligatory daily DBZ post.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


You made  a phone call?
I answer


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> GL rounding up 32 Olers.
> 
> Well, if Kinjin can give some contest points to winners, it might work.


We could also have a chess game tournament linked with an external game in which we go one Vs one and then we update the results here


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well aslong as i give them more than 3 minutes to join like u do i shud be able to get them eventually


Are you planning any game soon USO?
What all about? Let us know


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> We could also have a chess game tournament linked with an external game in which we go one Vs one and then we update the results here





Redline said:


> Are you planning any game soon USO?
> What all about? Let us know



im down for chess any time, but it takes alot of commitment which is a bit too pressuring lol

as for dice, i could do one after the chapter. will have it on its own thread this time and make it official

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> im down for chess any time, but it takes alot of commitment which is a bit too pressuring lol
> 
> as for dice, i could do one after the chapter. will have it on its own thread this time and make it official


What I mean is we get a chess tournament here and then we play outside and update how the match went and so on, this way we can surely get to know who is a good enough player, assuming this is acceptable


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> im down for chess any time, but it takes alot of commitment which is a bit too pressuring lol
> 
> as for dice, i could do one after the chapter. will have it on its own thread this time and make it official


There was an app or a site I can't remember where I used to go and play against other user? 
Do you know any?
Maybe there is one discord too?


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> What I mean is we get a chess tournament here and then we play outside and update how the match went and so on, this way we can surely get to know who is a good enough player, assuming this is acceptable



yea i got u, im saying its alot of commitment for the players, in comparison to just throwing a dice lol

a chess game could take too long, unless we do maybe blitz or bullet chess or smthing


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> There was an app or a site I can't remember where I used to go and play against other user?
> Do you know any?
> Maybe there is one discord too?



chess.com is the best by far that i know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> We could also have a chess game tournament linked with an external game in which we go one Vs one and then we update the results here


Too much work... Dice or Rock Paper Scissors sounds more chill.



Go D. Usopp said:


> well aslong as i give them more than 3 minutes to join like u do i shud be able to get them eventually



Welcome to Sogeking's One Piece Dice World Championship. We will start with a qualifier where by all 151,514 will complete in the qualifier. Only 32 will make it to the finals where by the will all complete against Mickey. Only people who beats Mickey will make it to the next round...etc. Sounds fun. This Tourney might last for a year 

==

Hmmm.... @Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea i got u, im saying its alot of commitment for the players, in comparison to just throwing a dice lol
> 
> a chess game could take too long, unless we do maybe blitz or bullet chess or smthing


NAA..
But yeah you are right it take committments, but among the one who wants to play the tournament is different, we can all sort out our games when ever we want, maybe instead of having like 1 Vs 1 stage games we can have a certain number of games along with wins and loss and the by the end of the year Di a sort of fine four or bigger for the ones who has the best score among 20 games played for instead... obviously is not short if anything it is a years round tournament


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> chess.com is the best by far that i know


Do you wanna me to get there and play?


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Too much work... Dice or Rock Paper Scissors sounds more chill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope is all good


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 26, 2020)

She's joking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> You made  a phone call?
> I answer



Found some new DBZ fanarts online. This style is interesting. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> She's joking


She's not. What did you do to her?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I saw 5 pages of search history in that forum



It is literally on the first page of the chrolloseum you blind hobo warrior!


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Too much work... Dice or Rock Paper Scissors sounds more chill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u gotta see the first quarter of last convo, it was all the tourny lol





Redline said:


> NAA..
> But yeah you are right it take committments, but among the one who wants to play the tournament is different, we can all sort out our games when ever we want, maybe instead of having like 1 Vs 1 stage games we can have a certain number of games along with wins and loss and the by the end of the year Di a sort of fine four or bigger for the ones who has the best score among 20 games played for instead... obviously is not short if anything it is a years round tournament



yea we can play, again make sure we both got time. i'm MrEpicFail there



Alibaba Saluja said:


> She's joking



i rly hope she is


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u gotta see the first quarter of last convo, it was all the tourny lol


Let's get things rolling, mang. You got 3mins to recruit members


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> She's not. What did you do to her?


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i rly hope she is



Nat loves us too much to leave us.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp @Mickey Mouse  [USER=220592]@Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Lurker @Redline[/USER]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Go D. Usopp @Mickey Mouse @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Lurker @Redline



Only 1 set of 12.....your 2nd one.....is a sham.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Only 1 set of 12.....your 2nd one.....is a sham.


863 highest I’ve got ever. I’ll take it, even if it’s a sham.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 863 highest I’ve got ever. I’ll take it, even if it’s a sham.



Classless!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Classless!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2020)

@Nana how the hell do you have 50 cc points!? I thought I crushed your spirit!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2020)

@January this is your fate in the near future.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2020)

how did I only just beat that!? Fucking @Sabo posting cursed pictures.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> how did I only just beat that!? Fucking @Sabo posting cursed pictures.


Haha,

And I only did 400~ for that picture. Must be Karma.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

798 - if anyone can beat this within the next 24 hours, I will wear an avatar of your choice for a month.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Go D. Usopp @Mickey Mouse  [USER=220592]@Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Lurker @Redline[/USER]



w8 863

is that the highest???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 863
> 
> is that the highest???


My all time highest, yes

*Spoiler*: __ 



And by all time, I mean over the last 3 weeks.. lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> My all time highest, yes
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



its higher than my 855, and i think division or mickey's 858

so its actually the highest ive seen since the start of the year perhaps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its higher than my 855, and i think division or mickey's 858
> 
> so its actually the highest ive seen since the start of the year perhaps


Fitting for a thread starter


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 26, 2020)

*Time to crush it. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 798 - if anyone can beat this within the next 24 hours, I will wear an avatar of your choice for a month.



No. I do not want to punch down. Give people 3 chances to beat your 863!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2020)

Take this!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2020)

DAMMIT!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No. I do not want to punch down. Give people 3 chances to beat your 863!


People should have 10+ chances. It's only fair  

(over a period, lol)

Edit:
And I'll stick to my words 798+ over the next 24 hrs and I'll wear any avy for a month (better be a funny one).

And if anyone beats 863 over the next few days...well name your poison! I can take it.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge  809? Ummmm.... Hahaha not even 1 hour yet.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Light D Lamperouge  809? Ummmm.... Hahaha not even 1 hour yet.


*That 5 saved you. I think I once rolled a 900+ or something like that. *


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *That 5 saved you. I think I once rolled a 900+ or something like that. *


Well, you did beat the 798 at least. Can you make me an avy to wear for a month? Be kind


----------



## Ren. (Aug 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Look this now




Told you so.

As financial context: game sales are at an all-time high and Netflix has its best years ever.

These same players said nothing about Hong Kong because China has a major interest in the NBA.

So of course regular people give a shit regarding social justice as for them now it is on their interests because muh racism nothing more.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Well, you did beat the 798 at least. Can you make me an avy to wear for a month? Be kind


*I can try. Gimme the stock images. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2020)

Of course @Light D Lamperouge would go for the easy one.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I can try. Gimme the stock images. *


Oh, you're suppose to choose the stock... like make me wear a Mihawk avy or something, lol


----------



## Franky (Aug 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......one of them was wearing Crocs.... @Franky how were ya really reacting.



My actual facebook post


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Many years ago some of my friends keep rec me Berserk, but I never had a chance to check it out. Looks pretty awesome


Dog that is the GOT


This is what Zoro will never be but always wanted.

I was talking about this:


This is manhwa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 27, 2020)

Why is everyone throwing dices? XD


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2020)

Some convincing is needed it seams:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 27, 2020)

FML


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why is everyone throwing dices? XD


Hmmm


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Hmmm


And  I wanted 666


----------



## DeVision (Aug 27, 2020)

How can a person have this much shitty luck in throwing dices?


And to think I beat @Mickey Mouse .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How can a person have this much shitty luck in throwing dices?
> 
> 
> And to think I beat @Mickey Mouse .


You didn't......bitch


----------



## DeVision (Aug 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You didn't......bitch



I stomped you.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 27, 2020)

@Underworld Broker 
I just read the "catch the sweetfish" challenge in the first round of the train between 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Khun and Bitchel


.

Damn, that was SOOOOOOOOO satisfying.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I stomped you.


Are you drunk? Did you wake up and hit it to hard!?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why is everyone throwing dices? XD


They want to beat my 863


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Underworld Broker
> I just read the "catch the sweetfish" challenge in the first round of the train between
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Ikr, loved that part too


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

One kick!


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> One kick!


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Dude, you’re trying to kill him?


----------



## January (Aug 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @January this is your fate in the near future.



I was the ninja who kidnapped them.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Dude, you’re trying to kill him?


That's not me but I did do Karate for 7 years lol.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 27, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ikr, loved that part too



He abused her every way possible. XD


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> That's not me but I did do Karate for 7 years lol.


I know it wasn’t you .


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I know it wasn’t you .


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @BlueDemon  Cheers. 1500 positive rating.  now i can go to sleep.
> 
> Wait... "lewl' isn't a positive rating? . Alright, back to whoring


Why tag me though?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

My alerts are always of the charts when @Alibaba Saluja  wakes up in the morning.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> My alerts are always of the charts when @Alibaba Saluja  wakes up in the morning.





Spreading positive ratings vibes


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Oh, you're suppose to choose the stock... like make me wear a Mihawk avy or something, lol


*Lol. Let me see what you have in mind first. Drop some pics and I'll also take a look at some other ones and compare. *


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

I should change my avy too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lol. Let me see what you have in mind first. Drop some pics and I'll also take a look at some other ones and compare. *


I can wear an avy of your favourite character.

*Spoiler*: __ 













Or something funny like Mickey's avy.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I should change my avy too


Do it!

*Spoiler*: _Good Stock_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lol. Let me see what you have in mind first. Drop some pics and I'll also take a look at some other ones and compare. *


Or Doffy. Dude is the best Villian so far.


*Spoiler*: __ 















@Underworld Broker  am i right or am i right?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

*At work now. Will take a look at it later. Btw my favourite char is Zoro. 

The list goes 
Zoro
Mihawk
Shanks
Sir Crocodile 
Doflamingo 
Rayleigh 
WB 
Law 
Aokiji 
Kizaru 
Perona 
King
Ace
Who's Who 
Ulti *


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *At work now. Will take a look at it later. Btw my favourite char is Zoro. *
> 
> *The list goes *
> *Zoro*
> ...


Ace sounds good 

Zoro might be fitting given the current situation with the manga. Stock is just above your latest post in the fanart thread. 

My favourite in no particular order btw

BoA, Kuzan, Rayleigh, WB, Zoro, Sanji, Ace, Sabo, Doffy, Croc, Shanks, Law, Robin, Neko


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

*Aight. I'll try something later lol. 


Sabo said:



			Ace sounds good 

Zoro might be fitting given the current situation with the manga. Stock is just above your latest post in the fanart thread.

My favourite in no particular order btw

BoA, Kuzan, Rayleigh, WB, Zoro, Sanji, Ace, Sabo, Doffy, Croc, Shanks, Law, Robin, Neko
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Or Doffy. Dude is the best Villian so far.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh the last pic looks so clean, love it 

And yes you're right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

*Croc and Doffy are the best villains. 
*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

*Coincidentally, I am using the above pic, a bit edited, as an avy on another forum. 
*


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Coincidentally, I am using the above pic, a bit edited, as an avy on another forum. *


Is that going to be my avy?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Is that going to be my avy?


*No. 
*


----------



## Soca (Aug 27, 2020)

morning folk


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Told you so.
> 
> As financial context: game sales are at an all-time high and Netflix has its best years ever.
> 
> ...


First of all you any country or people look for the issue that are closer to them , not to the outside ones so there will s no surprise about not talking about honk Kong, if sighing happen in your city people will talk about a lot more then if something happen in another city and same it goes by national


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> FML


Fmx 625 you can begin with that


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> First of all you any country or people look for the issue that are closer to them , not to the outside ones so there will s no surprise about not talking about honk Kong, if sighing happen in your city people will talk about a lot more then if something happen in another city and same it goes by national


Yes but that is a local and he disagrees. And there are many like him.

If you read surveys in NYC, majority are in support to the cops. More training more cops.
After this movement the crime rate skyrocketed so again I don't take my political lessons from basketball players.

And again soory but most normal people have the following problems now: riots.


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Some convincing is needed it seams:


Some need and hug and a squeeze there?


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes but that is a local and he disagrees.
> 
> And again soory but most normal people have the following problems now: riots.


It depends where you live


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Croc and Doffy are the best villains. *
> ​


Do you have one with cocodile ,pink pantacollant and alladin shoes as well?


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2020)

Heres the new edit of tda production


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *At work now. Will take a look at it later. Btw my favourite char is Zoro. *
> 
> *The list goes *
> *Zoro*
> ...


Meh..no Garp no Sanji?
You are a let down


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> morning folk



Morning jerk.

See......i did not ignore you like everyone else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2020)

Aw........so that is why Nataly will not be hosting game....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

_*@Lurker 


*_​


----------



## Soca (Aug 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Morning jerk.
> 
> See......i did not ignore you like everyone else.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

_*@Sabo 

Tried some stuff. 




I'd say not bad, but if you want great ones you should ask @Underworld Broker or @T.D.A *_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Sabo
> 
> Tried some stuff.
> 
> ...



You don't seem bad yourself at these.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

I've been alone these past months and today I went to the bank. I'd forgotten how much negative people are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Sabo
> 
> Tried some stuff.
> 
> ...



These are good


----------



## DeVision (Aug 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> morning folk



Lazy ass sleeping till afternoon. Goddamnit.



Mickey Mouse said:


> You don't seem bad yourself at these.



Don't lie to him. 1 and 3 are distorted.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You don't seem bad yourself at these.





Alibaba Saluja said:


> These are good


*Thanks. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't lie to him. 1 and 3 are distorted.


*Prolly. But if you mean the feathery shit on Doffy that's the image I found. For Ace prolly the same lmao. *


----------



## DeVision (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Prolly. But if you mean the feathery shit on Doffy that's the image I found. For Ace prolly the same lmao. *



Dunno if I'm right. I just wanna tease Mickey. XD

But it really looks a bit distorted. To me at least.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Dunno if I'm right. I just wanna tease Mickey. XD




​


DeVision said:


> But it really looks a bit distorted. To me at least.


*Lol I have no idea lmao. We'll see what the experts say. *


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> These are good


I agree they are not bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm the expert. Listen to me.


----------



## Soca (Aug 27, 2020)

Yea they're distorted buddy.



DeVision said:


> Lazy ass sleeping till afternoon. Goddamnit.


I woke up super early thanks very much.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yea they're distorted buddy.
> 
> 
> I woke up super early thanks very much.



I forgive you.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soca (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Lurker
> 
> 
> *_​


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 27, 2020)

Hmm OL Assemble this weekend?


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I've been alone these past months and today I went to the bank. I'd forgotten how much negative people are



I guess my negativity was not enough for you.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Sabo
> 
> Tried some stuff.
> 
> ...


Love those. I’ll use all 3!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Is that black Goku and Zamasu in the reflection?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Love those. I’ll used all 3!


*Aight, thanks. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Activities here seem low even in EU peak times :

Alright, this time around let’s do a real time OL Convo Hunger game. And by real time, I mean this will last anywhere between 5 - 7 days. That should also help bring Nat, Flame and Nana back (let’s tag them a tone later, lol).

Rate lewl if you’re in! .... well, you’re all in regardless


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

*I don't miss a chance to give a lewd rating. *


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I guess my negativity was not enough for you.



Still a green bean to these hardcore older generation.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Activities here seem low even in EU peak times :
> 
> Alright, this time around let’s do a real time OL Convo Hunger game. And by real time, I mean this will last anywhere between 5 - 7 days. That should also help bring Nat, Flame and Nana back (let’s tag them a tone later, lol).
> 
> Rate lewl if you’re in! .... well, you’re all in regardless



Didn't you do two hunger games already?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Didn't you do two hunger games already?


Everyone is lazy af. Someone has to do it. Maybe you can do this one? Make it waifu theme?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Didn't you do two hunger games already?


Those aren't real Hunger Games.


----------



## Soca (Aug 27, 2020)

Does anyone watch re:zero


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I don't miss a chance to give a lewd rating. *



Here's another chance



You're welcome


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Here's another chance
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Those aren't real Hunger Games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Everyone is lazy af. Someone has to do it. Maybe you can do this one? Make it waifu theme?



I could do the waifu game but prob only Saturday.

It can take ~3-4 days to finish so I don't know if it  will get too close to the new chap release.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *No. *



emote this ... right here right now !!!



Mickey Mouse said:


> Aw........so that is why Nataly will not be hosting game....



what happened to her? why the sudden quitting?



Soca said:


>



saw this earlier was about to post

its not bad isnt it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> Does anyone watch re:zero



@Ren. @Fel1x @Mysticreader et moi


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Need a good theme for the game. How about:

 - Battle at Raftel - Who will be the Convo King/Queen
 - Waifu/Hubby Challenge. Can use all your best girls and characters, but the problem with is this, most people will choose Zoro, Robin, Yamato, Ulti, etc. Not enough characters

Or something else?


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I could do the waifu game but prob only Saturday.
> 
> It can take ~3-4 days to finish so I don't know if it  will get too close to the new chap release.


Ahh... Sat and 3 - 4 days sounds good. Yeah, leaving it with you then. I might hold off on the game until the next break.


----------



## Soca (Aug 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> saw this earlier was about to post
> 
> its not bad isnt it


yea it's a good joint 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Ren. @Fel1x @Mysticreader et moi


do you watch it


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> yea it's a good joint



now i feel like equipping an ekko set like the one u had b4 lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Ahh... Sat and 3 - 4 days sounds good. Yeah, leaving it with you then. I might hold off on the game until the next break.



A cross anime waifu game would be awesome but OP exclusive is also nice.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> do you watch it



I've watched S1. Still need to watch S2


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> A cross anime waifu game would be awesome but OP exclusive is also nice.


That’s even better. However, problem with that is it needs to be done in the Alley and most OL members don’t go there.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

Subaru


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Subaru


I can't help it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

*Burger *


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Burger *


Just go with the FLOW.


----------



## Soca (Aug 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> now i feel like equipping an ekko set like the one u had b4 lol


and remove perona??

unacceptable  



Alibaba Saluja said:


> I've watched S1. Still need to watch S2


I heard its like 4 more episodes left till s2's over so it's worth waiting for I guess. Shit is brutal to watch, that man Subaru be going through it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Just go with the FLOW.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

What's in the glass?


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What's in the glass?


Latte plus!  Milk plus like the one in clockwork orange


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> I heard its like 4 more episodes left till s2's over so it's worth waiting for I guess. Shit is brutal to watch, that man Subaru be going through it



I've never seen an author make his MC go through so much hell. He likes to make Subaru suffer and I heard it's only the beginning 

I would have been hospitalised in an asylum with half the stuff he goes through


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What's in the glass?


*Champagne you lewd man. *


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What's in the glass?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

Not yet.


----------



## Soca (Aug 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I've never seen an author make his MC go through so much hell. He likes to make Subaru suffer and I heard it's only the beginning



I wanna know who the hell is putting him through this too begin with because they're top tier evil for this shit. 



> I would have been hospitalised in an asylum with half the stuff he goes through


Yea the psychological torture of just feeling the pain of death, knowing your "friends" sometimes killed you and seeing them dying would drive anyone insane


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Not yet.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

Can't see.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> I wanna know who the hell is putting him through this too begin with because they're top tier evil for this shit.



Divine punishment for not accepting Rem

Isn't it the Frost Witch? 

His ability to start over a certain checkpoint is an ability of "Pride" right?

Before starting S2 I need to refresh my memory




> Yea the psychological torture of just feeling the pain of death, knowing your "friends" sometimes killed you and seeing them dying would drive anyone insane



Yeah no wonder the guy lost it at some point. It's fucked up.

And even worse is that you can't escape from it. You start over again and again. There isn't that relief of when dying everything ends.


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What's in the glass?






Lurker said:


> Not yet.





Lurker said:


> Can't see.


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Is that black Goku and Zamasu in the reflection?



yup

in the first pic - it's the dbs edition (the guy actually also gave dbs future trunks muscles back )

and

in the second pic - it's the z edition


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> yup
> 
> in the first pic - it's the dbs edition (the guy actually also gave dbs future trunks muscles back )
> 
> ...


Can't get better. Clean pics.


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Can't see.


Me neither lurk


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> yup
> 
> in the first pic - it's the dbs edition (the guy actually also gave dbs future trunks muscles back )
> 
> ...


Love the details and cleanness.



Lurker said:


> Can't get better. Clean pics.


Best Trunks is still when he was first introduced and no-diff Freeza. Was mad hype back then while watching it on TV. I don't even have internet at that time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Can't get better. Clean pics.


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Champagne you lewd man. *


----------



## Soca (Aug 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Divine punishment for not accepting Rem



That ain't fair, she started killing him first 



> Isn't it the Frost Witch?
> 
> His ability to start over a certain checkpoint is an ability of "Pride" right?
> 
> Before starting S2 I need to refresh my memory


All I remember was that Beetlejuice called Subaru pride at some point because of how he acted, I don't think it was stated to be an ability of pride 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yeah no wonder the guy lost it at some point. It's fucked up.
> 
> And even worse is that you can't escape from it. You start over again and again. There isn't that relief of when dying everything ends.


On top of that he can't even tell anyone so he's left alone with all that weight. Dude needs a therapist so bad


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Love the details and cleanness.
> 
> 
> Best Trunks is still when he was first introduced and no-diff Freeza.


All Trunks are best Trunks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> That ain't fair, she started killing him first
> 
> 
> All I remember was that Beetlejuice called Subaru pride at some point because of how he acted, I don't think it was stated to be an ability of pride




He comes back to life so no biggie. The more you love the more it hurts 

From what I recall the crazy guy deduced in one of the timelines that he could respawn and called him Pride? 

Or maybe it was indeed how he acted or because of the scent.



> On top of that he can't even tell anyone so he's left alone with all that weight. Dude needs a therapist so bad



Yeah I swear I didn´t want to be that guy. What a tragic way to live


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Zoro, give me 900+!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

New Doffy Avy get! Let's go daily dice challenge.


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

2 Guests.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> 2 Guests.


@Nataly @Gledinos


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

I want to make a ‘Best Girl’ poll to see OL’s opinion.

Candidates off the top of my head:
Yamato
Ulti
BoA
Robin
Nami
Perona
Reiju
Vivi

Anyone else for the poll?

Carrot, Hina, Viola?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2020)

One guest....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I want to make a ‘Best Girl’ poll to see OL’s opinion.
> 
> Candidates off the top of my head:
> Yamato
> ...



.........Smoothie


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .........Smoothie


Serious? Oh... people like it thick too. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)

*Debauchery every single time I check this thread. Dev corrupted you people. *


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Debauchery every single time I check this thread. Dev corrupted you people. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Serious? Oh... people like it thick too.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yes I do.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Light please....


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Ren. @Fel1x @Mysticreader et moi


Correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Light please....


*Mouse please... *


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 28, 2020)

When u are rushing to work and forget to bring the mask.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Mouse please... *


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)

What's going on here?
Do I need to swing the hammer and ban you all for a day or two?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What's going on here?
> Do I need to swing the hammer and ban you all for a day or two?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


>



Yeah. Exactly. 

@Light D Lamperouge will be the first one to go, and the last one to return.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah. Exactly.
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge will be the first one to go, and the last one to return.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2020)

nagdo said:


> When u are rushing to work and forget to bring the mask.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Dude never learned ninjutsu before


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What's going on here?
> Do I need to swing the hammer and ban you all for a day or two?



Who do you think you are, not Marc?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who do you think you are, not Marc?



Marc is the 2nd one to go. 
I mean, mentioning a hentai manga in here needs punishment.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Marc is the 2nd one to go.
> I mean, mentioning a hentai manga in here needs punishment.


He did?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2020)

1. Ban Marc
2. Ban Light
3. Ban DeVision
4. Mickey Still have a gambling problem


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 1. Ban Marc
> 2. Ban Light
> 3. Ban DeVision
> 4. Mickey Still have a gambling problem



........I do not.......



1. Ban Marc
2. Ban Sabo
3. Ban Light
4. Ban Mickey Mouse
5. Ban Lurker
6. Ban Redline
7. Ban Go D Ussop
8. Ban Mariko
9. Ban Alibaba
10. Ban Kinjin
11. Ban Blade
12. Ban Kishido
13. Ban nagdo
14. Ban January
15. DeVision
16. Ban Rinoa


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ........I do not.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Light D Lamperouge  died twice and @DeVision help brought him back to life.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 28, 2020)

*Dev loves me *


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2020)

We have two Dev! Who is the fake one?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ........I do not.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See how powerful I am. Everyone has "ban" in front of his name except for me. I'm inevidable. 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Dev loves me *



Of course I do. You're my younger bro.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> See how powerful I am. Everyone has "ban" in front of his name except for me. I'm inevidable.


1. Dev
2. Trump
3. Biden


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)

Fake die


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Ren. @Fel1x @Mysticreader et moi



I don't watch it though. Since it's an isekai, is it good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> I don't watch it though. Since it's an isekai, is it good



Plotwise I think it's the best isekai I've watched 

SAO, Accel World, Outbreak Company, How to not summon a Demon Lord, Overlord and NGNL don't hold a candle to it in terms of plot imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Aug 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> I don't watch it though. Since it's an isekai, is it good


It has a very interesting premise, I can only think of one instance of seeing something similar. 

I personally think it can be pretty cringy, but it's worth trying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Challenge accepted


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

wow......


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 28, 2020)

My luck is back


----------



## Ren. (Aug 28, 2020)

Rep time gents.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> My luck is back


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)

Throwing 800+


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



Again!!!!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Throwing 800+


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

What is with me today.....


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What is with me today.....



Should I give Mickey his luck back?

1 - yes
2 - nah


----------



## Ren. (Aug 28, 2020)

Hmmmm


----------



## Ren. (Aug 28, 2020)

Meh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Should I give Mickey his luck back?
> 
> 1 - yes
> 2 - nah



Who would have ever thought it would be you to stab me in the back.....


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who would have ever thought it would be you to stab me in the back.....



Sorry. (
It's RNGesus' fault.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 28, 2020)

You must sacrifice virgins to Tyche/Fortuna, the Goddess of Luck.

:spookyoni


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Sorry. (
> It's RNGesus' fault.


Never mention that fraud's name to me. RNGesus is dead!


Alibaba Saluja said:


> You must sacrifice virgins to Tyche/Fortuna, the Goddess of Luck.
> 
> :spookyoni



I demand I do not sacrifice!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)

Don't sin.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 28, 2020)

Sacrifice virgins NOW


----------



## January (Aug 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't sin.





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Sacrifice virgins NOW


I defy you both and RNGesus.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

My rage grows.....


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I defy you both and RNGesus.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


>




Unfollowed
Negged
Reported
Super ignored


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Unfollowed
> Negged
> Reported
> Super ignored


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)

Who is the fridge abuser? XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who is the fridge abuser? XD



Felli Loss


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Felli Loss




regios was a good anime

the novel is even better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 28, 2020)

This tread is dead..
Let's see if Yamato wakes it up


----------



## Redline (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who would have ever thought it would be you to stab me in the back.....


Lol...reall?
He did the same to me as soon as he got a chance, not explain why either so there you go Mickey , never trust a mob


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 28, 2020)

Who's that?


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> Who's that?




strider hiryu

one of the most iconic video game ninjas

and not

those nardo nerds who are a disgrace

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Better believe it light


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2020)

This roll is to save @Mickey Mouse and @DeVision brohood. One for All:


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> This roll is to save @Mickey Mouse and @DeVision brohood. One for All:


You tried bro, and I respect that, but I must crush @DeVision and his RNGesus.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 28, 2020)

Just found 10€ on the street


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You tried bro, and I respect that, but I must crush @DeVision and his RNGesus.


It’s fate! Time to neg, report and super ignore him


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Just found 10€ on the street



Might be cursed though


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Might be cursed though



I welcome this kind of curse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You tried bro, and I respect that, but I must crush @DeVision and his RNGesus.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 28, 2020)

*210*


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 28, 2020)

Roll whatever


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

Accurate as fuck. You probably just did not know it is going to apply to you this day.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 28, 2020)

​


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Accurate as fuck. You probably just did not know it is going to apply to you this day.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I welcome this kind of curse


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2020)

Cool photo @Go D. Usopp I love the angle and the scenery at the back.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 28, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Debauchery...
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

Stop lewding @Light D Lamperouge .....let him live his life!!!!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Stop lewding @Light D Lamperouge .....let him live his life!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2020)

@Redline banned? @Soca @Kinjin  what happened?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Stop lewding @Light D Lamperouge .....let him live his life!!!!


*For real. 

You mens really gave me a 1000 lewds. 


Mick you were lewding me for a while there. 






Sabo said:



			Debauchery...
Spoiler:  








Click to expand...

 
*


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 28, 2020)

Chadwick Boseman passed away


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Redline banned?


----------



## blueice12 (Aug 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Chadwick Boseman passed away



Honestly that was shocking and I think 6ix9ine will be the next one


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *For real. *
> 
> *You mens really gave me a 1000 lewds. *
> 
> ...


You were deserving it.


T.D.A said:


> Chadwick Boseman passed away



And he kept quiet about this the whole time while delivering movies. Like fuck man.....2020 is that year. I hope he was enjoying it all up to the very end.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You were deserving it.
> 
> 
> And he kept quiet about this the whole time while delivering movies. Like fuck man.....2020 is that year. I hope he was enjoying it all up to the very end.



I'm glad him and his family were able to keep their privacy till the end, these days it all gets leaked by some reporter/news outlet.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2020)

Anyone play(ed) Tekken?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


I know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2020)

Blade said:


> strider hiryu
> 
> one of the most iconic video game ninjas
> 
> ...


I thought he looked familiar. Used to picked him heaps in Marvel vs. Capcom back in the days.


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2020)

black panther and black mamba in the same year huh 




Sabo said:


> Anyone play(ed) Tekken?



I used to run this in the arcade as a kid. Muthafuckas were slick as hell playing with King using his rolling tombstone and a bunch of other stupid ass wrestling combos


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> black panther and black mamba in the same year huh


Just saw it on my facebook feedback a couple hours ago 



Soca said:


> black panther and black mamba in the same year huh
> 
> 
> 
> I used to run this in the arcade as a kid. Muthafuckas were slick as hell playing with King using his rolling tombstone and a bunch of other stupid ass wrestling combos


The 5 or 7 tackle combo almost drain people's entire health bar 

I like Nina, her 13 hit combo keeps ya in the air for _almost the entire game. 
_
Jin, Kazuya, Heihachi  and Jinpachi's art looks pretty badass these days.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 29, 2020)

Howarang best tekken char.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Anyone play(ed) Tekken?


I used to run Law in the 1st 2......then.....ahem.....Eddie Gordo......>.>


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Just saw it on my facebook feedback a couple hours ago
> 
> 
> The 5 or 7 tackle combo almost drain people's entire health bar
> ...





DeVision said:


> Howarang best tekken char.


I fucked with Eddie. That Capoeira style was awesome. I like Yoshimitsu as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> I fucked with Eddie. That Capoeira style was awesome. I like Yoshimitsu as well.



That's the three chars I liked the most. XD

Later on I liked Jin too (because he's the MC and got the spotlight XD).


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Howarang best tekken char.





Mickey Mouse said:


> I used to run Law in the 1st 2......then.....ahem.....Eddie Gordo......>.>





Soca said:


> I fucked with Eddie. That Capoeira style was awesome. I like Yoshimitsu as well.





DeVision said:


> That's the three chars I liked the most. XD
> 
> Later on I liked Jin too (because he's the MC and got the spotlight XD).




I remember beating hell mode using Steve while playing with one hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's the three chars I liked the most. XD
> 
> Later on I liked Jin too (because he's the MC and got the spotlight XD).


Yea Law was dope too. 



DeVision said:


> That's the three chars I liked the most. XD
> 
> Later on I liked Jin too (because he's the MC and got the spotlight XD).


I couldn't play with that guy. I was only after the kickers or "weird" people like yoshi or kuma 

The only regular guy I kinda liked was Paul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 29, 2020)

Tekken is such a cool game. XD


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2020)

There's that King combo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2020)

@DeVision Hwoarang was literally the first character I practice with. Dat leg action.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 29, 2020)

Wtf did Redline do?


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2020)

@MO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> There's that King combo


fuck that thing

I was only like 13 in the arcade and grown ass muthafuckas was using that on me making me waste tokens


----------



## MO (Aug 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> @MO


its okay tbh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Aug 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> fuck that thing
> 
> I was only like 13 in the arcade and grown ass muthafuckas was using that on me making me waste tokens



Damn. King was such a cheat. XD

Also, Paul's charged fist. Took away like 70% of your HP with one hit. And it wasn't even a hard combo. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> fuck that thing
> 
> I was only like 13 in the arcade and grown ass muthafuckas was using that on me making me waste tokens


I had a play station and practiced 16 hrs a day for 49 days before I head into the arcade to drain your token


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2020)

I wish it wasn't fake.



(I like the caution in the bottom left  )


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I wish it wasn't fake.


Is that 'over the counter'? We can't buy those stuff here, unless there is a prescription.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2020)

New title, new rules and new images


----------



## January (Aug 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Aug 29, 2020)

Damn cat. Wasting all the water. Needs to be punished.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 29, 2020)

Violet Evergarden avy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Violet Evergarden avy


This reminds me of my cat that opens the doors.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja are you starting the waifu game today?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja are you starting the waifu game today?



?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja are you starting the waifu game today?



Maybe. Wait a moment.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 29, 2020)

Is @Mariko drunk?

1. yes
2. for sure
3. like always


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh, this is a Tekken respect thread now.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 29, 2020)

I played Tekken 5.

It was cool


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Oh, this is a Tekken respect thread now.




steve is the best punchbag for every great bryan player 

he is still lit though


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2020)

part of my top 5 tekken chars, easily

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 29, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 29, 2020)

_*I really like this Perona look 
*_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*I really like this Perona look *_
> ​



It's great.

Bonus points for the inverse pentagram on the clothes in the background. That's some creativity.


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2020)

the fastest ninga in the multiverse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2020)

Now i just heard Cliff Robinson passed away. He used to play on the Trail Blazers in 90's then moved around a bunch for the other half of his career.


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2020)

Changed the title to show respect for the homie 

I'll change it back later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Aug 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Changed the title to show respect for the homie
> 
> I'll change it back later.



Worthy thread name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2020)

I like the new title

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2020)

That first suit was so fire


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 29, 2020)

rip chadwick

wakanda shalt remember u forever


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2020)

Good shit with these Ali. Need some humor now.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 29, 2020)

this meme hits differently now 

chadwick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> this meme hits differently now
> 
> chadwick



Don't do that to yourself....


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2020)

my muhfucking swmirnoff is done yall


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Good shit with these Ali. Need some humor now.



Go throw some dice in the game


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't do that to yourself....



im not crying, you are!!


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 29, 2020)

Yall need a therapist.

30 bucks per session


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yall need a therapist.
> 
> 30 bucks per session



im fine

mickey might need one tho


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2020)

you know what you wamted baby dont lieeee


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2020)

Baby, you're my world, till you push on it  
Grab a hold on it, I need all of it  
Come in to my world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> you know what you wamted baby dont lieeee






















































btw how is this not an emote yet lmaooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2020)

Everyone be sure to rep @Alibaba Saluja ......then neg him to keep him humble.


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw how is this not an emote yet lmaooo


I'd be the only cat using it


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2020)

tell me why the fuck

you'd drink all your alchol during the day and not the night like you're supposed to smh

get a grip marcell


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'd be the only cat using it



it sounds like REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

i can see myself and couple others using it


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Everyone be sure to rep @Alibaba Saluja ......then neg him to keep him humble.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 29, 2020)

This should become entertaining

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> it sounds like REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> i can see myself and couple others using it


it's not no damn ree it's melodic


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> tell me why the fuck
> 
> you'd drink all your alchol during the day and not the night like you're supposed to smh
> 
> get a grip marcell



Something wrong with you today that is why.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 30, 2020)

Getting teary...... just a little


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Getting teary...... just a little



gna share it everywhere ((((


----------



## Shanks (Aug 30, 2020)

Can someone help resize this for an avy? No changes needed. Just leave the words at the bottom out.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Can someone help resize this for an avy? No changes needed. Just leave the words at the bottom out.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2020)

Khamzat isn't a normal. He must be a Saiyan like Khabib.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 30, 2020)

much appreciated @Kinjin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 30, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 30, 2020)

​


----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 30, 2020)

Yesterday in the DAL game I got Kurumi's gothic dress and a new CG.


----------



## Soca (Aug 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


I wouldn't even be mad this would be a crazy ass twist


----------



## Parade (Aug 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Now that's a plot twist.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Getting teary...... just a little



Oh this is this guy?

He ded? How?

Edit: Just checked. Fucking cancer.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 30, 2020)

@Underworld Broker @Flame I hate the "Name hunt station" arc.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 30, 2020)

@Ren.:



Me:


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren.:
> 
> 
> 
> Me:


@T.D.A :


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 30, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @T.D.A :



So you're saying I have top tier pain endurance?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> So you're saying I have top tier pain endurance?


Yes, and you like to be hit.
Quite a masochist 

There is no arc where you do not say please hit me


----------



## Blade (Aug 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 30, 2020)

Saw  this dope coloring from recent Bragos Video thumbnail, taught it be cool to share 


By

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mariko (Aug 30, 2020)

I wasted my life. If only I knew I could work for them...


----------



## Shanks (Aug 30, 2020)

Ayyy, about time this gets posted


----------



## Shanks (Aug 30, 2020)

Hey @Alibaba Saluja next time, maybe we can do a "Recruit Your Pirate Crew" game, have more characters and have it last for about a week. I can help. It will be fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey @Alibaba Saluja next time, maybe we can do a "Recruit Your Pirate Crew" game, have more characters and have it last for about a week. I can help. It will be fun.



That seems kinda similar to the Bounty Hunter game hosted by @Silver a few months ago.

But a different mechanism should make it unique enough. Seems good to me.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 30, 2020)

New emote.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 30, 2020)

Replace  

For


----------



## blueice12 (Aug 30, 2020)

I need to see zoan transform like this


----------



## Shanks (Aug 30, 2020)

Anyone of you guys used discord? This convo group have a discord previously?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Anyone of you guys used discord? This convo group have a discord previously?


I use discord, I don't know if this convo has a discord channel.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 31, 2020)

OP voice actors~


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 31, 2020)

Yamato said:


> OP voice actors~



is ur name after the awesome kool yamato???










































or the one pretending to be some Oden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 31, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Anyone of you guys used discord? This convo group have a discord previously?



i dont think the convo specifically does have a channel, but OL does iirc

i lurk around every now and then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 31, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i dont think the convo specifically does have a channel, but OL does iirc
> 
> i lurk around every now and then


Actually screw discord. That stuff and skype kills forum convo.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 31, 2020)

Sabo said:


> skype kills forum convo.


Skype yuck that is so 2019.

Slack or Zoom or bust


----------



## Shanks (Aug 31, 2020)

Let's get some Yamato actions happening.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2020)

@Lurker !


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 31, 2020)

havent heared skype since like 2016 or sm sht when we used to use it to call our guildmates in some games for some raids and pvp lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 31, 2020)

Where are Nami and Chopper?

I see:
Luffy, Zoro, Sanji, Usopp, Robin, Pandaman, Buggy and Arlong.


----------



## Blade (Aug 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where are Nami and Chopper?
> 
> I see:
> Luffy, Zoro, Sanji, Usopp, Robin, Pandaman, Buggy and Arlong.



ask shonen jump, don't ask me


----------



## DeVision (Aug 31, 2020)

Blade said:


> ask shonen jump, don't ask me



Don't post it then.


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 31, 2020)

I need this Wallpaper in my room Asap


----------



## Blade (Aug 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't post it then.



ok




chopper is in this pic, instead 






















so, no nami


----------



## DeVision (Aug 31, 2020)

Blade said:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The superior yonkou too.


----------



## Blade (Aug 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The superior yonkou too.




that subtle mihawk diss


----------



## DeVision (Aug 31, 2020)

Blade said:


> that subtle mihawk diss



Always.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 31, 2020)

Japs do have a hard on for Shanks.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 31, 2020)

Watch this ningens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



10/10 sig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 31, 2020)

kid looking like a maniac serial killer or sm sht

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Aug 31, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> kid looking like a maniac serial killer or sm sht




kidd is like the manga version of dc joker in that one


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 31, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> 10/10 sig




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> ​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 31, 2020)

Kid is crazy. I still think he will become a major player later.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 31, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Kid is crazy. I still think he will become a major player later.



i think hes a mistake by Oda


----------



## Shanks (Aug 31, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i think hes a mistake by Oda


Just wait till Oda watches X-men. Kid is going to be planetary level.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 31, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Just wait till Oda watches X-men. Kid is going to be planetary level.



Magneto 

Kidd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 31, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Magneto


 



Go D. Usopp said:


> Kidd


----------



## Shanks (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 31, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge  purple hair


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 31, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Light D Lamperouge  purple hair

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 1, 2020)

Ulti's hair looks fine, was worried it was going to be pink tbh.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 1, 2020)

To much bullshit dices in the other thread. Let’s go old school.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 1, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi @Kinjin @Soca  I might do a proper OL Hunger game next week. Is it possible to get some prizes for the winners?

 - Title "Battle for One Piece - Who Will be the Pirate King/Queen"
 - Members choose One Piece characters of their choice
 - Game will be done in real time, so it will last 5 - 7 days (+2 days registration). I'll post SS every 12 hours or so
 - Will add some custom piece event e.g "Player arrives at Marineford", "Players gets sent to Impel Down", "Players gets a kiss from Big Mom", "Players joins BoA Hancock for dinner", "Players believe Yonkou > Admiral" etc
 - 2 days registrations for OL members

I'll start preparing for OP this week if you guys agree and can PM you guys once ready. Potential to start on Monday morning AEST.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 1, 2020)

​


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> I don't watch it though. Since it's an isekai, is it good /QUOTE]
> Yes, it is okish.
> 
> Just saw ep8, was it yesterday
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 1, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hi @Kinjin @Soca  I might do a proper OL Hunger game next week. Is it possible to get some prizes for the winners?
> 
> - Title "Battle for One Piece - Who Will be the Pirate King/Queen"
> - Members choose One Piece characters of their choice
> ...


Wait until the next OP break. Regarding prizes you can PM me when the time come.


----------



## MO (Sep 1, 2020)

@Soca did you watch the Brandy vs Monica battle?


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca did you watch the Brandy vs Monica battle?


no 

they had a battle?


----------



## MO (Sep 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> no
> 
> they had a battle?


Yeah they have verzus battle.


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2020)

MO said:


> Yeah they have verzus battle.


ite I'll check it out latr


----------



## Gledania (Sep 1, 2020)

why is redline banned ?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> why is redline banned ?


Posted in the cafe!


----------



## Gledania (Sep 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Posted in the cafe!


Posted what?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Posted what?


His usual Trump is bad stuff with his usual style.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Sep 1, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Wait until the next OP break. Regarding prizes you can PM me when the time come.



gled already won the PK title back in june.

we don't need another game like that, it's redundant


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Underworld Broker @Flame I hate the "Name hunt station" arc.


Why?


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2020)

also this thread title... to think he kept it a secret all this time


----------



## DeVision (Sep 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> Why?



Baam being an asshole to baedorsi.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Baam being an asshole to baedorsi.


I enjoyed that moment SO much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> also this thread title... to think he kept it a secret all this time



what are you referring to ?


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Baam being an asshole to baedorsi.


Ah yeah I know. On the one hand I can understand why he did it. After all that was his ticket to the next floor plus as Shibisu said, they're Baam's friends, not Viole's. On the other hand they're all part of the same team... Why not try to come up with something before deciding to abandon them and Endorsi who's done so much for him in the past even tho her position doesn't allow her to act like that.


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> what are you referring to ?


Chadwick. As far as I know, not many people were even aware of his situation so it's not like people were expecting it.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> Ah yeah I know. On the one hand I can understand why he did it. After all that was his ticket to the next floor plus as Shibisu said, they're Baam's friends, not Viole's. On the other hand they're all part of the same team... Why not try to come up with something before deciding to abandon them and Endorsi who's done so much for him in the past even tho her position doesn't allow her to act like that.



Yeah.. He saved White lackeys, but didn't want to make a plan and help Endorsi.. 
So he can chase Bitchel, and get pushed a third time. Stupid ass mofo.


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah.. He saved White lackeys, but didn't want to make a plan and help Endorsi..
> So he can chase Bitchel, and get pushed a third time. Stupid ass mofo.


p.s dope avy. had the same one couple of months ago 

I should be careful with the avys I wear now since you're a new reader


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

Wait, AM I in the TOG section?


----------



## Blade (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Sep 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 1, 2020)

girafarig said:


> gled already won the PK title back in june.
> 
> we don't need another game like that, it's redundant


Link to thread? Guess I’ll find a different theme


----------



## Shanks (Sep 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> why is redline banned ?





Ren. said:


> Posted in the cafe!


Anyone know when he will be coming back?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Anyone know when he will be coming back?


2weeks from the ban I think.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 2weeks from the ban I think.


That’s tough. Well, you take over his roll here by posting random memes every few hours for two weeks then


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Your thread was legendary. Almost a thousand posts @Kinjin please give this man some CC points


----------



## Lurko (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 1, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 2, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge showing off the top waifu in his harem


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Light D Lamperouge showing off the top waifu in his harem


*Correct. 


Though my list, which is the official btw goes. 

Perona>=Robin/Viola>Bonney>Reiju>Ulti*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Correct. *
> 
> 
> *Though my list, which is the official btw goes. *
> ...


@Go D. Usopp dis guy wanna steal your waifu


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 2, 2020)

Happy Bday @Utopia Realm


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

Happy Bday @Utopia Realm


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 2, 2020)

People are making anime girls for consoles now


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 2, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 2, 2020)

Mecha girls 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Sorcerer/Witch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Utopia Realm !!!


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 2, 2020)

Man I'm trying to host a website but buying the domain is not enough.

Luckily my brother already made the site from scratch.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2020)

God I got nothing to say or contribute......


----------



## DeVision (Sep 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> God I got nothing to say or contribute......



I know what you mean. I have a feeling something is going wrong. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2020)

I remember someone posting this. Gives me a chuckle.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I know what you mean. I have a feeling something is going wrong. XD


----------



## MO (Sep 2, 2020)

@Soca


----------



## Soca (Sep 2, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca


Man she was so damn cute to me when I was younger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Sep 2, 2020)

Soca said:


> Man she was so damn cute to me when I was younger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Go D. Usopp dis guy wanna steal your waifu



his list is all fked ùp minus perona anyway lmaoo


----------



## DeVision (Sep 2, 2020)

@Lurker did you listen to those XXL freshman 2020 guys?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Lurker did you listen to those XXL freshman 2020 guys?


Some of them.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Some of them.



Wtf is wrong with them? 
There's less talent each year.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 2, 2020)

I swear Chika stomps them (almost) all. XD


----------



## Lurko (Sep 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wtf is wrong with them?
> There's less talent each year.


Yeah it's bad.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yeah it's bad.



Bad is a very nice word to what I have listened.

Compared to this:



It's just an insult to the culture.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Bad is a very nice word to what I have listened.
> 
> Compared to this:
> 
> ...


At least it had Jack Harlow.


----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 2, 2020)

OG Shounen MCs generally seem to look more badass than the new gen


----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> OG Shounen MCs generally seem to look more badass than the new gen




post-2010 shonen mc generation

there is sadly a quite limited amount of good mc's


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

New poll for this thread perhaps


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 2, 2020)

I thought it was just me, but I really think Asta, Deku etc are just not that interesting.  Or cool looking.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 2, 2020)

Talent in rap comes in waves. Some years will be filled with them while others will have nothing.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I thought it was just me, but I really think Asta, Deku etc are just not that interesting.  Or cool looking.


It’s not just you


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> God I got nothing to say or contribute......


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

My Hero Academia was.... okay. Watched all the anime, but can’t get into the manga. Shoto was awesome, but he got talk-no too quickly. Deku is just a bad immigration of Naruto.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 2, 2020)

I think the series is decent. It def capped at Endeavor vs. High End.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

I meant to say imitation .... but immigration works just fine


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

So Kinjin wanted to push the proper OL hunger game to next break.

Anyone up for a chilled OL Convo hunger game over 2 days? I’ll posts new events every 2 hours or so.

@Nana @Nataly @Gledinos @Underworld Broker @girafarig @Flame

@everyone?

I want to tag Nat a shit tone to see if I can get her to post


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> So Kinjin wanted to push the proper OL hunger game to next break.
> 
> Anyone up for a chilled OL Convo hunger game over 2 days? I’ll posts new events every 2 hours or so.
> 
> ...


I'm in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I think the series is decent. It def capped at Endeavor vs. High End.


 It capped long before that.....and now reduced to good moments


Sabo said:


> So Kinjin wanted to push the proper OL hunger game to next break.
> 
> Anyone up for a chilled OL Convo hunger game over 2 days? I’ll posts new events every 2 hours or so.
> 
> ...


In


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> So Kinjin wanted to push the proper OL hunger game to next break.
> 
> Anyone up for a chilled OL Convo hunger game over 2 days? I’ll posts new events every 2 hours or so.
> 
> ...



thats still too fast but doable 

also im in ofc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats still too fast but doable
> 
> also im in ofc


Well, proper event will last for 9 - 10 days later. Goal is to get all the lazy inactive Convolers back online, lol


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



yo that 3rd one is too good

need high quality and its avi material easily


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 2, 2020)

OG pics:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 2, 2020)

Only now did I notice that Kurumi and Perona wear the same type of clothes. Even same color


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Only now did I notice that Kurumi and Perona wear the same type of clothes. Even same color



coincidence???

i think not.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

As always, everyone is in.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

same squad with division


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

Next round of fighting will be posted in say..... *10 or 11 hours* when everyone wakes up from Euro time. Please tagged people, guys!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Next round of fighting will be posted in say..... *10 or 11 hours* when everyone wakes up from Euro time. Please tagged people, guys!



u literally died day 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Next round of fighting will be posted in say..... *10 or 11 hours* when everyone wakes up from Euro time. Please tagged people, guys!


----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2020)

''blade needs to post more ace and sabo pics'' 


spit my soda


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

Blade said:


> ''blade needs to post more ace and sabo pics''
> 
> 
> spit my soda



we all know u need more Usopp and Perona pics


----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge @Gledinos @Nataly @Undertaker @Nana @Gianfi


----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we all know u need more Usopp and Perona pics


----------



## Lurko (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 2, 2020)

Looks just like my Grandfather.


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 2, 2020)

Finally after 2 years, I finally found the only One Piece Volume i own.
Yooooo I feel like....like the greatest man alive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

@nagdo @Soca @Kinjin @DeVision @Mariko @Flame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Finally after 2 years, I finally found the only One Piece Volume i own.
> Yooooo I feel like....like the greatest man alive


Looks like it’s still in good conditions


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Looks like it’s still in good conditions


The Supernovas are not torn up letssss gooo


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 2, 2020)

Lol i didnt even know there was a game starting.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Lol i didnt even know there was a game starting.


Most people don’t, lol. Just creating some activities for this thread and see if Nat and Nana will start posting


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Most people don’t, lol. Just creating some activities for this thread and see if Nat and Nana will start posting


ahh i gotcha... I hope it works...what happen to @Nana btw?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

@Sabo look i found ss of this majestic a55 roll that i did smtime ago 



don't think ive seen any higher roll


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Sabo look i found ss of this majestic a55 roll that i did smtime ago
> 
> 
> 
> don't think ive seen any higher roll


Light said he did 900+before also


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Light said he did 900+before also



maybe 902


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

The Reaping: 

*Day 1*
Might as well do day 1 for now. Will post the *Waifu Event* in 7 hours
@Underworld Broker typical Mafia
@Nataly teams up with 3 others. Actually, alot of teams happening
@Go D. Usopp  RIP  That's for laughing at my death, lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> The Reaping:
> 
> *Day 1*
> Might as well do day 1 for now. Will post the *Waifu Event* in 7 hours
> ...


Good kill @Flame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> The Reaping:
> 
> *Day 1*
> Might as well do day 1 for now. Will post the *Waifu Event* in 7 hours
> ...







Mickey Mouse said:


> Good kill @Flame



sure thing mr. dice 1

you too @Flame 

get ur a55 over here already!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

@Sabo confirms that he can't w8 for half a day to pass


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Sabo confirms that he can't w8 for half a day to pass


There are 20 screen grabs! 20 freaken screen grabs 

Not much action in this one anyway and the right person is still online


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

" @January is not responsible for corona"
Fake news. Why are you protecting him? @Sabo


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> sure thing mr. dice 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

if everybody was ranked by their dice douriki u'd be below spandam


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

w8 @Redline is banned again wtf??


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

@Redline  is still banned, I think. 2 weeks from the the banned date.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 3, 2020)

@Mob @Nana are yoi guys still alive ?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

The Reaping: 

*Ali's  Lewd Waifu event

*
@RossellaFiamingo 
@Ren. taking down @MO even on the way down. 

@January these mutts are ruthless 
Ali wtf are you doing to @Nataly
@Light D Lamperouge was hiding all day to target @Soca
@Mariko @Mickey Mouse 

Ahh shit, I put Ren name as Glendinos 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Typo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Shit went down pretty fast and this is just the start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

These like mutts are ruthless af. I didn’t even have enough tags to tagged everyone that died

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp died already.. I have only failures in my crew.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @nagdo @Soca @Kinjin @DeVision @Mariko @Flame



Wut is thet?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Wut is thet?


Fighting for Zoro's


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Fighting for Zoro's



"Mariko falls in love with Zoro... *Again*" 

Wtf


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

This is all RnG . Anyone could have gotten those events, lol

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well... yeah, it was a little rigged


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

10 lurkers here. Show yourself @Light D Lamperouge @Alibaba Saluja  so I can post the next event before I head off


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Show yourself @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wtf


Stop pretending! 

@Nataly come and kick his ass.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Stop pretending!
> 
> @Nataly come and kick his ass.



Nat's a gentlewoman


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Shame @Light D Lamperouge  not around to see this live.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja  Good morning.... and good bye 
@nagdo how do you die from a fail suicide attempt? 



And I am off. Shame my timezone isn't great.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 3, 2020)

I survived for another day


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 3, 2020)

Destiny didnt want me to comit in double Suicide so it decide to off itself, thus draging  me with it 

Wtf


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  Good morning.... and good bye
> @nagdo how do you die from a fail suicide attempt?
> 
> 
> ...



Passive skill activated


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Sep 3, 2020)

Squad 10 let's gooo


(get it? squad 10 = 10th division = hitsugaya?? no? smh nvm)
ignore the fact that he's ice and i'm flame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> Squad 10 let's gooo
> 
> 
> (get it? squad 10 = 10th division = hitsugaya?? no? smh nvm)
> ignore the fact that he's ice and i'm flame


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Destiny didnt want me to comit in double Suicide so it decide to off itself, thus draging  me with it
> 
> Wtf




At least you got to snuggle with B Rabbit.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> At least you got to snuggle with B Rabbit.


----------



## Flame (Sep 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Flame said:


>


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> At least you got to snuggle with B Rabbit.


I hope u get a sexy sobuku waifu   win breh, no lewd intended


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

nagdo said:


> I hope u get a sexy sobuku waifu   win breh, no lewd intended



If I get 2, I'll give one to you.


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> If I get 2, I'll give one to you.


but...but i am just a noob, i dont deserve it ;;;;


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

nagdo said:


> but...but i am just a noob, i dont deserve it ;;;;



Don't worry about it. I'm the same. XD


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

Wow. Just realized it's almost friday, and I didn't even once think about OP.

Those breaks are killing my love for One Piece.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. Just realized it's almost friday, and I didn't even once think about OP.
> 
> Those breaks are killing my love for One Piece.



 The chapters we get  are not really helping.


----------



## January (Sep 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The chapters we get  are not really helping.



The chapters aren't bad. It's just that OP became so irregular that I don't have the habbits anymore.
I almost forgot the chapter is tomorrow.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The chapters aren't bad. It's just that OP became so irregular that I don't have the habbits anymore.
> I almost forgot the chapter is tomorrow.



You say they are not bad.....thats jot good. These chapters should at least be able to carry you over even on a break. But all I am getting from these chapters is to get on with it.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You say they are not bad.....thats jot good. These chapters should at least be able to carry you over even on a break. But all I am getting from these chapters is to get on with it.



That's how it was before.. Maybe we're just getting older..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's how it was before.. Maybe we're just getting older..



Yeah......yeah.....


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah......yeah.....



Join me. I have whiskey.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Go D. Usopp died already.. I have only failures in my crew.



a successful captain protects their teammates 



Sabo said:


> Shame @Light D Lamperouge  not around to see this live.



@Blade don't trust that man @Flame

he's dangerous, don't let him in


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> a successful captain protects their teammates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will force feed your corpse with Brook's fruit.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I will force feed your corpse with Brook's fruit.





yea i remember why i chose to die early

its so i can reincarnate on a different team


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea i remember why i chose to die early
> 
> its so i can reincarnate on a different team



You want to betray me?
Wanna wake up with a horse head in your bed?


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea i remember why i chose to die early
> 
> its so i can reincarnate on a different team






that sick fire was more subtle than devision's loathing for mihawk


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> that sick fire was more subtle than devision's loathing for mihawk



I would never diss failhawk. I mean gayhawk.. Fu*k. Can't spell the cnut's name.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> that sick fire was more subtle than devision's loathing for mihawk


Look what Em did to Mgk.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Look what Em did to Mgk.



Machine Gun Karen.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Machine Gun Karen.


Fuck you said it first.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Fuck you said it first.



TBH I saw it somewhere. It fits perfectly.
Damn. Dude set an example bigger than Ja Rule. XD


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Look what Em did to Mgk.




big yikes


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm sorry to say this, but even Machine Gun Karen > XXL Freshman 2020


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but even Machine Gun Karen > XXL Freshman 2020


Even Jack Harlow?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Machine Gun Karen.


Imagine Em's reaction to this.


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Even Jack Harlow?



They ranked him 2nd or 3rd on the lists I saw.
People are stupid. XD


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> They ranked him 2nd or 3rd on the lists I saw.
> People are stupid. XD


Yeah for sure.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You want to betray me?
> Wanna wake up with a horse head in your bed?



not my fault u prove how failure of a captain u r


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> not my fault u prove how failure of a captain u r



That's it. Watch your beloved noseman's nose end up on your pillow tomorrow.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's it. Watch your beloved noseman's nose end up on your pillow tomorrow.



i'd rather have the horse head


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i'd rather have the horse head



It's not like you can chose.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's not like you can chose.



just sayin u don't have enough strength to cut that creature's nose off


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> just sayin u don't have enough strength to cut that creature's nose off



A don doesn't do it himself. He has his henchmen.


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> just sayin u don't have enough strength to cut that creature's nose off







pictured: mihawk asking from devision, permission to attack ur usopp pillow


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

pictured: mihawk asking from devision....


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2020)

I hear'd the hawk can suck D very good. But I'm not into her. She can stay on yonkou/admiral D.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: mihawk asking from devision, permission to attack ur usopp pillow





Lurker said:


> pictured: mihawk asking from devision....



more like division asking mihawk to help him


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I hear'd the hawk can suck D very good. But I'm not into her. She can stay on yonkou/admiral D.


Mihawk will make a offer you can't refuse.


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> more like division asking mihawk to help him





check that plot twist!

so, dev is a mihawk stan? wow, you can't trust people nowadays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> check that plot twist!
> 
> so, dev is a mihawk stan? wow, you can't trust people nowadays



how else is he gna cut the world's strongest 'nose'


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

imagine in the next hunger games

dev and usopp as a tag team

again

both of them ask from @Sabo to be solo instead


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> A don doesn't do it himself. He has his henchmen.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> how else is he gna cut the world's strongest 'nose'


This story is great here.


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

their rivalry is still iconic though


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Boat rides are always fun.


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Boat rides are always fun.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

better rivalry than nardo and sausegay could ever achieve


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Enemies yet friends.


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> better rivalry than nardo and sausegay could ever achieve




reminder that nardo at some point was hyperventilating over sasuke's name mention 

those ninja queers


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> reminder that nardo at some point was hyperventilating over sasuke's name mention
> 
> those ninja queers


Part one Nardo>>>>>>>Part 2>>>>>>Boruto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

the only good chars from nardo are

gai
jiraiya
lee
asuma
zabuza


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> reminder that nardo at some point was hyperventilating over sasuke's name mention
> 
> those ninja queers


Ugh......still remember that moment.....


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ugh......still remember that moment.....



also

the best nardo fight

was this one


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> the only good chars from nardo are
> 
> gai
> jiraiya
> ...



i'd like to add kakashi, shikamaru and p1 lee 

maybe kabuto, obito, itachi, yahiko, madara


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i'd like to add kakashi, shikamaru and p1 lee
> 
> maybe kabuto, obito, itachi, yahiko, madara


Obito....


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Obito....



my bad

"kid" obito


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> my bad
> 
> "kid" obito


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> my bad
> 
> "kid" obito



Still no.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Good morning, everyone. Let's get things rolling.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

*Night 2
*
Did not know @Blade has a soft side 

LMAO at @Underworld Broker . And it is official. @Nana choose @Flame over @DeVision


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Should have took my offer.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *Night 2
> *
> Did not know @Blade has a soft side
> 
> LMAO at @Underworld Broker . And it is official. @Nana choose @Flame over @DeVision


----------



## January (Sep 3, 2020)

I wonder if this is how Neko will look in Sulong

Tiger with 2 tails, bit more hair perhaps.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

now thats a good kill @Nana


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

*Welcome to the OLC BBQ.* We have humans flesh, blood whiskey to chill, but watch your back.

I knew @Blade was trying something sneaking when posting Perona yesterday 

Lol, not again @Underworld Broker is no doubt the Joker of the the underworld.


Not much happens today.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Wtf Broki.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 3, 2020)

Owning a cat


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Owning a cat


Sounds like my X.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sounds like my X.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 3, 2020)

Just remembered that I used this one before.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Someone need to Discord @Nana or something to go online. Next round gonna interesting.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Anyone wanna bet on the winner?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *Night 2
> *
> Did not know @Blade has a soft side
> 
> LMAO at @Underworld Broker . And it is official. @Nana choose @Flame over @DeVision





Sabo said:


> *Welcome to the OLC BBQ.* We have humans flesh, blood whiskey to chill, but watch your back.
> 
> I knew @Blade was trying something sneaking when posting Perona yesterday
> 
> ...




@B Rabbit X @Kinjin is underrated


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Everyone is being really careful tonight.  Feels like Broki and Flame will have the advantage in the morning.



Hmmm... these custom events messing up. 

@Nana  do not trust @Underworld Broker .  remember what happened earlier 


RIP @B Rabbit 

@Blade it's that time of the day


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

@Sabo 

from all those pics you posted

me posting dbz pics, is the CANON one


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Sabo
> 
> from all those pics you posted
> 
> me posting dbz pics, is the CANON one


And he had Broki kill me.


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Better than the Db manga already.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


>


These looks like DBZ Hero version


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> These looks like DBZ Hero version




































they are from dbh


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *Welcome to the OLC BBQ.* We have humans flesh, blood whiskey to chill, but watch your back.
> 
> I knew @Blade was trying something sneaking when posting Perona yesterday
> 
> ...



whats the meaning of this @Blade


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> whats the meaning of this @Blade




sabo activated his shojo tendencies on my game avatar


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> sabo activated his shojo tendencies on my game avatar



more importantly how do i cry when i'm dead 

@Sabo


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Lol, I had about 40 custom random events from everyone. They only shown like 10 so far. @Blade  got lucky with 3 appearing. 

Ahh, this is going to be great when we do the proper OL one. Gonna aim for 100+ custom One Piece events.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Lol, I had about 40 custom random events from everyone. They only shown like 10 so far. @Blade  got lucky with 3 appearing.
> 
> Ahh, this is going to be great when we do the proper OL one. Gonna aim for 100+ custom One Piece events.



the more u know ppl the more u can put there lol


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> more importantly how do i cry when i'm dead
> 
> @Sabo


Would you not rise up from the grave with that shenanigan happening?


*Spoiler*: __ 



This shit is bug. Got to work out how to fix it before next break for the proper OL event with prizes


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

aragorn have u ever read atk on titans?

its a good mix between shonen and seinen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 3, 2020)

Betting mine are all lewd


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Betting mine are all lewd


You're already dead, so you gotta wait till next time to see it.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> aragorn have u ever read atk on titans?
> 
> its a good mix between shonen and seinen


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> These looks like DBZ Hero version


Maru


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Nightly night @Blade . Wow @Flame is crazy af in this game. How many kills have he gotten so far?

@Underworld Broker  you will be sorely missed... until you come back from your trip, that is.







3 left!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> aragorn have u ever read atk on titans?
> 
> its a good mix between shonen and seinen


Yes i think manga is really good. Lockdown had two good things that kept me sane. 

Tiger king and ATK.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Yes i think manga is really good. Lockdown had two good things that kept me sane.
> 
> Tiger king and ATK.



the anime is even better


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Nightly night @Blade . Wow @Flame is crazy af in this game. How many kills have he gotten so far?
> 
> @Underworld Broker  you will be sorely missed... until you come back from your trip, that is.
> 
> ...



@Blade literally told u @Flame cant be trusted


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Nightly night @Blade . Wow @Flame is crazy af in this game. How many kills have he gotten so far?
> 
> @Underworld Broker  you will be sorely missed... until you come back from your trip, that is.
> 
> ...


Squad 10 is OP.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

they r not even here


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Gotta keep posting when most people are around this morning. Gonna wait till tonight (My time) to post next round.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

did i actually posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

oh no i didnt, u just move the out of topic discussion here lol

dont get me scared like that @mods


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> did i actually posted in the wrong thread


I was gonna say....

And I don’t get the title. @Soca really likes that beer from Tekken or something


----------



## Soca (Sep 3, 2020)

t'was Kin that changed it 

I've just been sitting here listening to music


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

which bear is he talking about exactly??


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> t'was Kin that changed it
> 
> I've just been sitting here listening to music


@Kinjin  here ya go:


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> which bear is he talking about exactly??


Tekken 7 get.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Nightly night @Blade . Wow @Flame is crazy af in this game. How many kills have he gotten so far?
> 
> @Underworld Broker  you will be sorely missed... until you come back from your trip, that is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Poll up, let's go!


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


>


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Ayyy! Toriko. Miss that series. No one ever talks about it anymore. The food porn was . 

Come to think of it, I need to get back into it.


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Ayyy! Toriko. Miss that series. No one ever talks about it anymore. The food porn was .
> 
> Come to think of it, I need to get back into it.




the manga was very lit

the anime was trash and with lot's of filler, one of toei's worst anime adaptations


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> the manga was very lit
> 
> the anime was trash and with lot's of filler, one of toei's worst anime adaptations


Well, I read up-to the last chapter of the manga 4 years ago. There must be another 200~ chapters by now? Time to marathon it


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> read up-to the last chapter of the manga





Sabo said:


> There must be another 200~ chapters by now? Time to marathon it




................

the manga was technically ''cancelled'' that's why it had a rushed ending, it never had a sequel 

and the

anime version played a major role for it's cancellation


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> ................
> 
> the manga was technically ''cancelled'' that's why it had a rushed ending, it never had a sequel
> 
> ...


 

At least an ending is better than no ending. I think I got up-to the Monkey King part.


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> At least an ending is better than no ending. I think I got up-to the Monkey King part.




it overall had 43 volumes

especially the last 5 volumes were so hype and lit

well

read them and you will see


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

@Sabo 

how dare u put the GOAT kangaroo on 'others'


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Sabo
> 
> how dare u put the GOAT kangaroo on 'others'


Blame ya self for not flapping over him earlier 

Ahhh, and I’m Australian too


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse @Go D. Usopp @everyone  let’s go


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Go D. Usopp @everyone  let’s go


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Okay, Mickey. Let’s go. Winner get’s Perona


*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean’s Perona’s picture


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Go D. Usopp @everyone  let’s go





Go D. Usopp said:


>


Take this!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2020)

My throws have still not recovered!!!!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Robin just jump to best girl on my list btw

*My Best Girl List Currently - @Light D Lamperouge *
Robin - 69.96 (Previously 69.4)
BoA - 69.5
Vivi - 69.4
Baejue - 69.3
Yamato - 69


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Robin just jump to best girl on my list btw
> 
> *My Best Girl List Currently - @Light D Lamperouge *
> Robin - 69.96 (Previously 69.4)
> ...



where r these numbers even coming from 

this is the real tier list 

*S+ *
Perona
Vivi

*S-*
Kaya
Nami
Monet
Makino

*A*
Tashigi
Marguerite
Koala
Reiju
Ulti
Robin

*B*
Nojiko
Hancock
Hina
Sadi
Alvida (DF)
Kalifa


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Alvida (DF)



LMAO you needed to add "(DF)" here


----------



## DeVision (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> where r these numbers even coming from
> 
> this is the real tier list
> 
> ...



Kaya and Makino, but no Robin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 4, 2020)

I knew I got rid of you for a reason. Traitor.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> where r these numbers even coming from
> 
> this is the real tier list
> 
> ...



I knew there was something quite not right with you......


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> LMAO you needed to add "(DF)" here



If you really think about it, they are all modeled after This Alvida and not really Nami.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

w8 this is just based on how awesome and epic they r as a character lol

if u wanna rate based on how hawt or attractive they r its a different list lmao


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 this is just based on how awesome and epic they r as a character lol
> 
> if u wanna rate based on how hawt or attractive they r its a different list lmao


Then state that when you make your tier list you idiot!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 this is just based on how awesome and epic they r as a character lol
> 
> if u wanna rate based on how hawt or attractive they r its a different list lmao


Robin is awesome and epic


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then state that when you make your tier list you idiot!



not my fault thats ur default setting 

my default list is how awesome/epic sm1 is, so don't have to state it 



Sabo said:


> Robin is awesome and epic





well she has her awesome moments and all but for the most part shes very boring character xd

maybe cuz too mature


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> not my fault thats ur default setting
> 
> my default list is how awesome/epic sm1 is, so don't have to state it
> 
> ...


Well, yeah post time skip haven't been too great for her. Pre-Skip she's SSS tier no doubt. And Wano really pushed her back up with the dress up, drinking and the latest spoilers


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Well, yeah post time skip haven't been too great for her. Pre-Skip she's SSS tier no doubt. And Wano really pushed her back up with the dress up, drinking and the latest spoilers



she certainly looks attractive af, but just very bold character

also hancock is much worse lol. Rly don't like her one bit.

reiju is awesome tho, and hawt af

human monet has the perfect combination of hawt + epic


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> also hancock is much worse lol. Rly don't like her one bit.




You are lucky @Mickey Mouse  is holding me back.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

I don’t like Hancock’s quirkiness, but remove that and she ace everything else. Attractive, smart, great back story, strong, a leader, Asian,  Medusa, attractive and did I mention she attractive?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I don’t like Hancock’s quirkiness, but remove that and she ace everything else. Attractive, smart, great back story, strong, a leader, Asian,  Medusa, attractive and didn’t I mention she attractive?



only attractive, thats for sure lol, but nothing else xd

marguerite is a much better character overall from that arc lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

kaya is actually one of the most underrated grills in OP and its sad af xd

its settled, gna have to do a kaya tribute !!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

@Soca @Brian @Nana This guy tryna dis BoA. Come and tell him off


----------



## Soca (Sep 4, 2020)

it's 3am dammit


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Soca @Brian @Nana This guy tryna dis BoA. Come and tell him off



hey none's dissing anything

shes there to be the pirate empress, "World's Beautifullest Women" and she does good job at that


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hey none's dissing anything
> 
> shes there to be the pirate empress, "World's Beautifullest Women" and she does good job at that


I knew you will come to your sense eventually


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2020)

That Raptors buzzer beater


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

Since @Flame is here, let's keep going.

@Kinjin WTF, did you not see what Flame did the the others?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 4, 2020)

Flame said:


> That Raptors buzzer beater



That was damn awesome. 0.5 seconds before the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 4, 2020)

PS @Go D. Usopp shit tier taste confirmed.


----------



## Blade (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> where r these numbers even coming from
> 
> this is the real tier list
> 
> ...





puts alvida and kaya


> no smoothie and robin (you had to edited it)


----------



## Blade (Sep 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

@Kinjin so mad he can't even talk straight. @Nataly 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry typo


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

Alright, the final round will start soon. @Nana getting the full support from @Mbxx


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 4, 2020)

I changed the thread title because someone asked nicely.

Also:

Still alive


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

@Flame ? You around. Let's post the final round.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

Heading off to sleep, so no point is dragging this one. 

@Flame pulls a Goku to take down @Kinjin .




Congrats @Nana prompts to Flame for the final blow for Squad 10.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2020)

Cat san is sick. He "hospitalized" since yesterday. 

Not sure he'll survive. 

Intoxication apparently. Veterinary can't tell exactly. 

He could as well recover or die in the next 24/48h.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Cat san is sick. He "hospitalized" since yesterday.
> 
> Not sure he'll survive.
> 
> ...


My condolences if cat san dies


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2020)

Oreki said:


> My condolences if cat san dies



Dude is stronk and young!

He'll survive this!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Dude is stronk and young!
> 
> He'll survive this!
> 
> ...


Cat san is your pet cat?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Cat san is your pet cat?



Yeah. 

Not even 3 years old. 

Best cat ever.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 4, 2020)

@Kinjin Host a East blue themed game


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 4, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Kinjin Host a East blue themed game


There's no break. I probably won't be able to host a game this year anyway.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 4, 2020)

Why is @Gledinos banned?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 4, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> There's no break. I probably won't be able to host a game this year anyway.


why ?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> PS @Go D. Usopp shit tier taste confirmed.



my tier list is beyond ur mere fodder understandings



Blade said:


> puts alvida and kaya
> 
> 
> > no smoothie and robin (you had to edited it)



idk about smoothie, i guess u cud put her at the end 

robin is there fam 



Mariko said:


> Cat san is sick. He "hospitalized" since yesterday.
> 
> Not sure he'll survive.
> 
> ...



he will pull thro i believe

cats r stronk


----------



## Lurko (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> my tier list is beyond ur mere fodder understandings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## January (Sep 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Not even 3 years old.
> 
> Best cat ever.


Hope she recovers.

Cat got 9 lives after all.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2020)

January said:


> Hope she recovers.
> 
> Cat got 9 lives after all.



He.

I'll tell tomorrow.

But... Things arn't good.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> He.
> 
> I'll tell tomorrow.
> 
> But... Things arn't good.



He´s gonna be fine


----------



## Lurko (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 4, 2020)

@Redline is not here to bash my dark humour meme


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 4, 2020)

*Had a crazy stupid day today. I was so mad earlier. Now I am just tired. *


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Had a crazy stupid day today. I was so mad earlier. Now I am just tired. *



Same


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Redline is not here to bash my dark humour meme


ikr. I had to do all his work these days.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Had a crazy stupid day today. I was so mad earlier. Now I am just tired. *


This should help 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> This should help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> This should help
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


*Aight. *


----------



## January (Sep 4, 2020)

:jeez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

January said:


> :jeez


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 4, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

We are playing winner with the smallest rolls, right?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 4, 2020)

@Thdyingbreed come here and let's have a rematch.

Beat my dice above.

:spookyoni


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Thdyingbreed come here and let's have a rematch.
> 
> Beat my dice above.
> 
> :spookyoni


Winner get 5,000 post count

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse @Go D. Usopp  dice time. Lowest dice wins. Winner gets 5,000 post count from everyone


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 4, 2020)

That 69 is haunting me


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Go D. Usopp  dice time. Lowest dice wins. Winner gets 5,000 post count from everyone



In lowest dice @Mickey Mouse is the Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Blade (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Go D. Usopp  dice time. Lowest dice wins. Winner gets 5,000 post count from everyone



how do u even give post count, and why would anyone want it 

also isnt "lowest dice wins" too favorable for mickey


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

@Kinjin @Soca quick questions. Are we still doing yearly character polls? E.g best girl, best villian, best arc, etc.

Are we still doing OL member of the month? If not, can we bring it back?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Had a crazy stupid day today. I was so mad earlier. Now I am just tired. *



take some rest n u'll be bk as new champ


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> how do u even give post count, and why would anyone want it
> 
> also isnt "lowest dice wins" too favorable for mickey


In the casino


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

gravity doesn't exist, the earth is just accelerating upward 

never heared that one b4


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> In the casino


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Go D. Usopp  dice time. Lowest dice wins. Winner gets 5,000 post count from everyone





Alibaba Saluja said:


> In lowest dice @Mickey Mouse is the Heavyweight Champion.





Go D. Usopp said:


> how do u even give post count, and why would anyone want it
> 
> also isnt "lowest dice wins" too favorable for mickey




........


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

i'll try to nerf my haki as much as i can


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

i did it, i can now control my haki


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

now let me confirm that i can boost my haki whenever i want 

edit: looks like the nerf is gna have some side effects


----------



## Lurko (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i'll try to nerf my haki as much as i can


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i'll try to nerf my haki as much as i can


How the fuck......how the actual fuck.....


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How the fuck......how the actual fuck.....



its called being too good 

You too can do it with practice. Don't rush it young one, just control your breathing and the flow of Haki on ur body. Slowly but surely you will get there.

Gambatte


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

w8 i am actually on the spite list wtf


----------



## Lurko (Sep 4, 2020)

Almost got you with 40.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its called being too good
> 
> You too can do it with practice. Don't rush it young one, just control your breathing and the flow of Haki on ur body. Slowly but surely you will get there.
> 
> Gambatte



This sounds like a meditation guide for beginners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Almost got you with 40.



mada mada

u still got a long way to go

try 20 first


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> mada mada
> 
> u still got a long way to go
> 
> try 20 first


Lol no.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



alibaba's haki is continuously leaking 



Lurker said:


> Lol no.



lol yes.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 4, 2020)

My haki's pouring out like Shanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 4, 2020)

Let’s try again


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)

A pretty cool new tribute art.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2020)

I am going to say this right now. The next chapter of OP better fucking deliver or I am done with it for the rest of the year.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am going to say this right now. The next chapter of OP better fucking deliver or I am done with it for the rest of the year.


What are you looking for in the next chapter?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 5, 2020)

ty for another future avi 



Mickey Mouse said:


> I am going to say this right now. The next chapter of OP better fucking deliver or I am done with it for the rest of the year.



man the chapters have all been rly short recently given how oda takes a break literally every week lmao

imagine with no break lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> What are you looking for in the next chapter?



Some action, some sort of tension, an actual big battle, show where people are at, etc etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)

I was expecting a bunch of stuff 4 weeks ago and got a little disappointed. Best to reduce our expectations for now and expect nothing. We will get something, so that’s already a bonus


Oda will surely will deliver everything by end of arc


----------



## DeVision (Sep 5, 2020)

@Lurker is this fire or is it fire?


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Heading off to sleep, so no point is dragging this one.
> 
> @Flame pulls a Goku to take down @Kinjin .
> 
> ...


wait how come i'm 3rd when we both died together 

good work @Nana. 
no one is aware that you're actually my dupe. keep up the good work


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> wait how come i'm 3rd when we both died together
> 
> good work @Nana.
> no one is aware that you're actually my dupe. keep up the good work


He was around when the game ended 

Squad 10 - Top squad, most kills and top 3 positions... yet both of you weren't around


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Kinjin @Soca quick questions. Are we still doing yearly character polls? E.g best girl, best villian, best arc, etc.
> 
> Are we still doing OL member of the month? If not, can we bring it back?


These kind of topics (best girl, best arc etc.) pop up on the reg. Last year we had a few tourneys going on too so hosting the OP awards felt redundant.






As for member related awards:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 5, 2020)

Morning everyone. Finally weekend for relaxing


----------



## Soca (Sep 5, 2020)

I wanna cut you outta my dreammmmmmms   
Til I'm bleeding ouuuuuuutttt   
Til I'm bleedinggggg


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Morning everyone. Finally weekend for relaxing


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 5, 2020)

Perfect excuse to post Kurumi pics




*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 5, 2020)

No luck


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2020)

I got troubles for that. You should delete this before Soca sees it.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I got troubles for that. You should delete this before Soca sees it.







How's your cat btw?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> How's your cat btw?



Gonna bring him home back this afternoon. 24/48h to see if he accepts to eat/drink, otherwise... 

He also may have brain damages. (Most likely poisoned by some chemicals products like rats killers or else). 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Gonna bring him home back this afternoon. 24/48h to see if he accepts to eat/drink, otherwise...
> 
> He also may have brain damages. (Most likely poisoned by some chemicals products like rats killers or else).
> 
> Thanks for asking.



I would do something like this so might as well say it.

Since cats automatically transmute the energies in a house maybe doing some energetic cleasing in the house will help him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Lurker is this fire or is it fire?


Yeah but Big Sean, Royce and Em went on ham on this.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 5, 2020)

Big Sean's album might be album of the year.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 5, 2020)

This man is is a bigger Khabib. Two more fights soon and one vs Maia.


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 5, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Big Sean's album might be album of the year.



For me (a Stan) it's MTBMB.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 5, 2020)

@Nana @Mob @trance @Aaron Tōshiro are you guys alive ? 

I came back from 2 months of exams and I see you all inactive out of sudden


----------



## Ren. (Sep 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Nana @Mob @trance @Aaron Tōshiro are you guys alive ?
> 
> I came back from 2 months of exams and I see you all inactive out of sudden


You killed them with your inactivity


----------



## Gledania (Sep 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You killed them with your inactivity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 5, 2020)

Anyone here remembers GIasecando? He was a big AMV maker about 10 years ago. But he stopped around 2013.

Well he's back, and has been reuploading his old videos in HD. And he also just released this gem of a video:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)

Did not expect Blade-San to post Natsu


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)

Hold my coffee a certain Trunks + Zoro fan is going to loose his marbles.

*Spoiler*: __ 



@Lurker


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2020)

Natsu will win 'cause he has power of friendship


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Nana @Mob @trance @Aaron Tōshiro are you guys alive ?
> 
> I came back from 2 months of exams and I see you all inactive out of sudden


Where is my name ._.


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Did not expect Blade-San to post Natsu




i ain't fan of natsu or ft

luffy about to punch his teeth off


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Natsu will win 'cause he has power of friendship


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Forget to add /s


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Forget to add /s


























































*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __


'kay


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)

This still puts a smile on my face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> This still puts a smile on my face.


But reality is often cruel


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> But reality is often cruel


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


Damn... time to change the user title


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 5, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)

With the Haki of @Light D Lamperouge  sensei on my side, I can't loose. Let's roll


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> With the Haki of @Light D Lamperouge  sensei on my side, I can't loose. Let's roll


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)

Haki too low. Will be back after some booze.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2020)

The last one though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


>



Damn @Oreki . You my little bro, but that was a great burn. XD


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn @Oreki . You my little bro, but that was a great burn. XD


You'll take revenge for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2020)

@DeVision Godfather avy suits you the most

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Sep 5, 2020)

Hello my dear OLers 



I need a new name change 
Any ideas ??


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2020)

Witch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Sep 5, 2020)

nagdo said:


> ahh i gotcha... I hope it works...what happen to @Nana btw?


I left forums cuz Twitter and Instagram are superior 


Gledinos said:


> @Mob @Nana are yoi guys still alive ?


Yes 
Hey gled  


Sabo said:


> @Soca @Brian @Nana This guy tryna dis BoA. Come and tell him off


Queen BoA stay unbothered with her $$$$$


Sabo said:


> Heading off to sleep, so no point is dragging this one.
> 
> @Flame pulls a Goku to take down @Kinjin .
> 
> ...


even when I am not active I stay winning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Sep 5, 2020)

Monthly reminder that Doffy is the best thing that happened to this manga

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Monthly reminder that Doffy is the best thing that happened to this manga


@Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Hello my dear OLers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oreki said:


> Witch


Perona is available


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 5, 2020)

another thread name change 


@Nana 

are u low on gambling dosage and u came here for some


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 5, 2020)

Welcome back @Nana


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> another thread name change



Might have to change it again soon, because she’s gone gone gone


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Perona is available


I am not sure but when did Perona end up getting so many fans? It came as a surprise for me


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I am not sure but when did Perona end up getting so many fans? It came as a surprise for me


@Light D Lamperouge @Go D. Usopp


----------



## DeVision (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You'll take revenge for me



Will do.
@Sabo the only chance is to apologize to lil bro Oreki.



Oreki said:


> @DeVision Godfather avy suits you the most



Noted.
But I'll still jump to one of my bae's from time to time.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 6, 2020)

With the constant breaks i've started re- reading some completed manga i satrted but never finished back in the day.

Never got into tokyou ghoul until now and i like it

Need to  read over deadman wonderland again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Will do.
> @Sabo the only chance is to apologize to lil bro Oreki.


I always knew I can count on you... this time I'll try to win this thread last post lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 6, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> With the constant breaks i've started re- reading some completed manga i satrted but never finished back in the day.
> 
> Never got into tokyou ghoul until now and i like it
> 
> Need to  read over deadman wonderland again.



u know thats not too bad lol

im doing FMA and its amazing

gna have to rewatch AoT b4 the new season comes out too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> With the constant breaks i've started re- reading some completed manga i satrted but never finished back in the day.
> 
> Never got into tokyou ghoul until now and i like it
> 
> Need to  read over deadman wonderland again.


Tokyo ghoul is masterpiece at least for me, you should try Tokyo Ghoul:re as well if you have not


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Will do.
> @Sabo the only chance is to apologize to lil bro Oreki.


Just because you guys asked so nicely 






Oreki said:


> I always knew I can count on you... this time I'll try to win this thread last post lol



I apologise


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Tokyo ghoul is masterpiece at least for me, you should try Tokyo Ghoul:re as well if you have not


Still reading tokyo ghoul.

Kaneki went through a doozie of a transformation,
'
That bone breaking sequence is truly something else.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Still reading tokyo ghoul.
> 
> Kaneki went through a doozie of a transformation,
> '
> That bone breaking scene is truly something else.


Yes, you can feel how much Yamori torture changes him as a person, from someone not wanting to hurt anyone to using all means to have things in his own favor and I think his personality switches are the best part of his character as well as his inner monologue that in future are even more crazy


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Just because you guys asked so nicely


Okay that was for fanart you posted xD



Sabo said:


> I apologise


Apology accepted Kappa


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> With the constant breaks i've started re- reading some completed manga i satrted but never finished back in the day.
> 
> Never got into tokyou ghoul until now and i like it
> 
> Need to  read over deadman wonderland again.



Tokyo ghoul was good

Tokyo ghoul: re not so much (at least I dropped it at some point and never picked it up again)


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tokyo ghoul was good
> 
> Tokyo ghoul: re not so much (at least I dropped it at some point and never picked it up again)


Around when did you stopped reading ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I am not sure but when did Perona end up getting so many fans? It came as a surprise for me



ningen what?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Yes, you can feel how much Yamori torture changes him as a person, from someone not wanting to hurt anyone to using all means to have things in his own favor and I think his personality switches are the best part of his character as well as his inner monologue that in future are even more crazy


I can't wait until i reach it.

But i honestly can;t rush through it because the dialogue itself is also intriguing.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ningen what?


No really, when I joined OJ(Previous OP forum) and then Narutoforum I didn't encounter many Perona fans up until recently


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Around when did you stopped reading ?



Idk that was years ago, would have to check the mango for that 

Tho I think it was around the time kaneki and touka met again for the first time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Idk that was years ago, would have to check the mango for that
> 
> Tho I think it was around the time kaneki and touka met again for the first time?


Oh you mean in cafe? I think it was between 10 or 15,  the starting was just build for his new character and in future it get better although some fans are lament about the ending of the series otherwise it's really good, you should try again. It get especially better between chapter 50 to 100


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Oh you mean in cafe? I think it was between 10 or 15,  the starting was just build for his new character and in future it get better although some fans are lament about the ending of the series otherwise it's really good, you should try again. It get especially better between chapter 50 to 100



Not at the cafe I'm p sure I got at least past 30 chapters of it, think ima check now how far I got


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Not at the cafe I'm p sure I got at least past 30 chapters of it, think ima check now how far I got


Maybe then maybe you're talking about when they met at cochlea prison or something like that... you're quite far in the story if that's the case


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Maybe then maybe you're talking about when they met at cochlea prison or something like that... you're quite far in the story if that's the case



Oke it was around chapter 60 when I dropped it, smth after kaneki fought Eto and then touka getting some panels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Oh you mean in cafe? I think it was between 10 or 15,  the starting was just build for his new character and in future it get better although some fans are lament about the ending of the series otherwise it's really good, you should try again. It get especially better between chapter 50 to 100



I also really like how they focus on both the CCG as well as the ghouls.

Something i feel One piece lacked.  An entire fighting force like the marines but with such little interactions on screen,

989 chapters and not even a bar scene with them.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

How was the trip/break @Underworld Broker ?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yes
> Hey gled


Good to see you back again 

I missed the song charing in discord 




Nana said:


> Monthly reminder that Doffy is the best thing that happened to this manga



How strong is DD for you ?

Did you notice the whole "Doflamingo level" meme ?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> I also really like how they focus on both the CCG as well as the ghouls.
> 
> Something i feel One piece lacked.  An entire fighting force like the marines but with such little interactions on screen,
> 
> 989 chapters and not even a bar scene with them.


Yes, CCG also well flashed out, in Tokyo Ghoul:re you pretty much get to know everything about ccg.

Actually, when you read manga as such tokyo ghoul where writer focus on character, their personality and development through out the story it make us feel like one piece lacking in that department, characters are great in one piece as well but in manga as such Tokyo Ghoul they're well flashed out.



Underworld Broker said:


> Oke it was around chapter 60 when I dropped it, smth after kaneki fought Eto and then touka getting some panels


Duh, you should give another chance(lol), who knows you might like it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> How was the trip/break @Underworld Broker ?



Was naisu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Speaking of @Underworld Broker your usertitle should be Teacher now, it goes best with your avy


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Yes, CCG also well flashed out, in Tokyo Ghoul:re you pretty much get to know everything about ccg.
> 
> Actually, when you read manga as such tokyo ghoul where writer focus on character, their personality and development through out the story it make us feel like one piece lacking in that department, characters are great in one piece as well but in manga as such Tokyo Ghoul they're well flashed out.
> 
> ...



I guess so far i'm at chapter 86 and the main focus basically lies around the rize's identity and kanou's real goals.

So it's just  one big mystery.

One piece has a lot of mini stories with each and every arc so i guess the difficulty lies there. Some are standalone, some ties to the main story and some ties to the next of previous arcs,  So in that sense it's more complicated to focus on both story of that magnitude and characters to the level of TG.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Duh, you should give another chance(lol), who knows you might like it



Lol idk, was only reading that far cause Eto Yoshimura is my fave but then got kinda bored of the story


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Speaking of @Underworld Broker your usertitle should be Teacher now, it goes best with your avy



I havent made one yet  will prolly make a senpai or teacher usertitle later, havent decided yet


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> I guess so far i'm at chapter 86 and the main focus basically lies around the rize's identity and kanou's real goals.
> 
> So it's just  one big mystery.
> 
> One piece has a lot of mini stories with each and every arc so i guess the difficulty lies there. Some are standalone, some ties to the main story and some ties to the next of previous arcs,  So in that sense it's more complicated to focus on both story of that magnitude and characters to the level of TG.


Oh, you're pretty much half way through the part one, the ending will something else in part 1, you're gonna like it i think.

Yes that, one piece has tons of characters so it's really hard to flesh out most of the characters although I would like if characters as such main villains and or important characters to be well flashed out


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I havent made one yet  will prolly make a senpai or teacher usertitle later, havent decided yet


Teacher is much better with that glasses avy lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

New ToG chapters when

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Teacher is much better with that glasses avy lol



Btw fun fact Its actually a drawing of her as music teacher  took this pic from rossdraws twitch stream cause it's so cute lol


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Image doesn’t show


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Image doesn’t show


----------



## Irene (Sep 6, 2020)

I feel touched about the title but I am not back fr  lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 6, 2020)

Burned my hand today at work cleaning the greaser. Maybe me count down the days until I finish my degree and get a much better job.


----------



## Irene (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Perona is available


Too weeby 
Was thinking about changing it to something more iconic


Go D. Usopp said:


> another thread name change
> 
> 
> @Nana
> ...


I wanted to chanhe my name then go lowkey again 
Tho when chrolloseum is back someone dm me



Gledinos said:


> Good to see you back again
> 
> I missed the song charing in discord
> 
> ...


You miss the kpop songs  lol

It is not about strength more like the quality of his character is


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Burned my hand today at work cleaning the greaser. Maybe me count down the days until I finish my degree and get a much better job.


Can always try a call centre job instead of fast food for now


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 6, 2020)

I thought about it, trust me. 

But I make good money here, and on track to be a manager which I'll get better income. Life's kinda weird right now in U.S and I don't want to risk it right now by leaving a good thing.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was naisu




Wo warst du? Probleme an den Grenzen (falls du im Ausland warst)?


Nana said:


> *I feel touched* about the title but I am not back fr  lol


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

@Nana this name should be available


----------



## Irene (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Nana this name should be available


Nope  I am not naming myself BoA

If someone give me good idea for username I will give them 3 cc points


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Change to Mother Teresa if you want iconic name


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I thought about it, trust me.
> 
> But I make good money here, and on track to be a manager which I'll get better income. Life's kinda weird right now in U.S and I don't want to risk it right now by leaving a good thing.


On a more serious note, many years ago I left a $70k (AUD) for a Grad job paying $35k. Best decision I’ve ever made, cuz I make a lot more now. Gotta think more long term.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wo warst du? Probleme an den Grenzen (falls du im Ausland warst)?



Ich war in Italien, hatten eigentlich keine Probleme an den Grenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Hmmm I am seriously considering changing my name to BoA now 

Last change until next year


----------



## DeVision (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hmmm I am seriously considering changing my name to BoA now
> 
> Last change until next year



What were your other UN's?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nope  I am not naming myself BoA
> 
> If someone give me good idea for username I will give them 3 cc points



/random suggestion

you could call yourself after the girl in your avy: Aeolian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

One of my old name was ‘Electra’ - fun times in the alley back in the days 

@DeVision


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hmmm I am seriously considering changing my name to BoA now
> 
> Last change until next year


No, you shouldn't abandon such good name for some lame name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> On a more serious note, many years ago I left a $70k (AUD) for a Grad job paying $35k. Best decision I’ve ever made, cuz I make a lot more now. Gotta think more long term.



I would make that decision honestly if given the opportunity. 

I just got this new job, and It is better. Right now, I just really got to focus on my studies.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> /random suggestion
> 
> you could call yourself after the girl in your avy: Aeolian


Good suggestion, on serious note I like it. 

Isn't this some comic female character?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

also idk if you know wlop @Nana but you should check out his other drawings of her too, he's got a bunch of her (which are all awesome btw, love his art )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Let’s see
All my old names
sparkingwater
Admiral Aokiji
Sabo
Electra
Josh
Sabo


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Good suggestion, on serious note I like it.
> 
> Isn't this some comic female character?



She's from a story called 'Ghostblade' of the artist , pretty sure you might have seen some of his artworks already since he's rather famous, very cool stuff in his gallery (i havent read his story yet tho)


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I would make that decision honestly if given the opportunity.
> 
> I just got this new job, and It is better. Right now, I just really got to focus on my studies.


True i guess. And opportunities are as simple as jumping on a job site and pulling a sickie to do an interview when we all have some spare time.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> She's from a story called 'Ghostblade' of the artist , pretty sure you might have seen some of his artworks already since he's rather famous, very cool stuff in his gallery (i havent read his story yet tho)


Yeah I have, the artist happen to draw final Fantasy XV fanart(my favorite game) and that was the first time I saw his art, they're really great, I've often seen them in soundtrack videos as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


>






still the best ygo theme, btw


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Top 10 fails


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> still the best ygo theme, btw


Don't need to convince me The Original YGO, the first season of Digimon, DB original are all my favorite childhood memories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Don't need to convince me The Original YGO, the first season of Digimon, DB original are all my favorite childhood memories.




add also beyblade and medabots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

@Blade who is in your avatar?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Blade who is in your avatar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Blade who is in your avatar?









chad K from king of fighters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> You miss the kpop songs  lol



Not Kpop.

One song in particular I forgot its name .... it was a woman singing ... (not K pop) you showed it to me , and I told you I loved it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

I thought  I have seen him somewhere but i have not I guess


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> No, you shouldn't abandon such good name for some lame name


You are right now. Maybe when i win a couple of name changes in the Chrollism so I can just gender troll in other sections for shits and giggles for a month, then change my name back later.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You are right now. Maybe when i win a couple of name changes in the Chrollism so I can just gender troll in other sections for shits and gigles for a month, then change my name back later.


Lol, if you want you can have my two name changes since I am pretty sure I'll be never using them


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You are right now. Maybe when i win a couple of name changes in the Chrollism so I can just gender troll in other sections for shits and giggles for a month, then change my name back later.


It would not work.

For me, all girls on the internet are males until I can confirm they are the opposite of that.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Lol, if you want you can have my two name changes since I am pretty sure I'll be never using them


 we should be friends 

I already got a plan though 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Step 1, get a VPN
Step 2, create dupes
Step 3,


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

@Ren.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> we should be friends
> 
> I already got a plan though
> 
> ...


He is the one with the help of whom we finished 2 10k threads in 2 months or so.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> It would not work.
> 
> For me, all girls on the internet are males until I can confirm they are the opposite of that.


Well, I need Ren-Senpai to know my real identity as I still need to get to 10,000 likes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> we should be friends
> 
> I already got a plan though
> 
> ...


I thought we already are 

Just tag me in the name change thread to confirm when you need em

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Ren.


Here a better character:


----------



## DeVision (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> One of my old name was ‘Electra’ - fun times in the alley back in the days
> 
> @DeVision



Damn. You're one of the pervs.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

@Ren. I don't think any final Fantasy trailer top FFXV omen trailer


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. You're one of the pervs.


Folks we found one of Sabo's victims.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Ren. I don't think any final Fantasy trailer top FFXV omen trailer


I am talking about games and XV is at best average.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am talking about games and XV is at best average.


'Kay


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. You're one of the pervs.


People just put porn in my rep screen regularly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Folks we found one of Sabo's victims.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

that's the best ff7 char and part of the top tiers in quality, and the reason cloud was larping as him

you are welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

I have work to do, see you soon gents.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> that's the best ff7 char and part of the top tiers in quality, and the reason cloud was larping as him


Still a better love story than Twilight


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

as for noctis

his aged version is so lit, a grown up powerful chad with a heroic attitude




his young boyband version is mediocre levels but still a better char than sasuke uchiha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> as for noctis
> 
> his aged version is so lit, a grown up powerful chad with a heroic attitude
> 
> ...


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Noctis>your favorite


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

another underrated western series

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> another underrated western series


Ben 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Ben 10


















that's generator rex


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

@Blade


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Ben 10


NO


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Alright, next round. Winner gets 5 buck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

@Sabo got around to make your avy~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 6, 2020)

*Ben 10 was awesome. 


Kevin Levin was great. *


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 6, 2020)

So many old faces here.

@Oreki and @Nana how've you been?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 6, 2020)

​


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So many old faces here.
> 
> @Oreki and @Nana how've you been?


Good, just kinda busy. What about you?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 6, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 6, 2020)

mornin folk


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Good, just kinda busy. What about you?



I've been good thanks. Lot of stuff happening but up until now everything's fine.

You should post here more often.

@Nana you too


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 6, 2020)

Also spreading some truth.

1- FFVII

2- FFX

3- FFVI/FFXII

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> People just put porn in my rep screen regularly



People are sick. XD



Soca said:


> mornin folk



Good morning laz....ahm good friend.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Also spreading some truth.
> 
> 1- FFVII
> 
> the rest


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

I wonder now how fast can I make @Alibaba Saluja  and @Sabo

 join the 1k likes club

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Sep 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> People are sick. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning laz....ahm good friend.


I see your back to your godfather avy. Good. No more deviating


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good morning laz....ahm good friend.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 6, 2020)

​


----------



## DeVision (Sep 6, 2020)

Soca said:


> I see your back to your godfather avy. Good. No more deviating



Seems like people like my godfather avy more than RiRi, Boa, Robin etc. 

They just jelly cause they all my baes.


----------



## Soca (Sep 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Seems like people like my godfather avy more than RiRi, Boa, Robin etc.
> 
> They just jelly cause they all my baes.


Godfather is just your legacy. There's no changing it


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I wonder now how fast can I make @Alibaba Saluja  and @Sabo
> 
> join the 1k likes club



1k likes trophy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



We need a Perona emote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 1k likes trophy.


How am I getting more likes like you? I only joined NF like a month ago, lol


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> How am I getting more likes like you? I only joined NF like a month ago, lol



'Cause people click in the yellow rating for my posts


----------



## DeVision (Sep 6, 2020)

Soca said:


> Godfather is just your legacy. There's no changing it



I didn't know it became like that. I'm happy that's the case tho.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> How am I getting more likes like you? I only joined NF like a month ago, lol


Looking at my medals, I had 500 likes in 4 days or 3, it took Rinoa some time to put it on


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Sabo got around to make your avy~



Love it! Will put it on as soon as I jump on to my laptop later 

 No doubt he will return more funky than ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> No doubt he will return more funky than ever.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 'Cause people click in the yellow rating for my posts


Opps, sorry I clicked the wrong one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 6, 2020)

@Sabo it is time to detrone @Shiba D. Inu as #1 from OL

:gitgud

Payback for destroying my perfect 666 tier specialist


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Sabo it is time to detrone @Shiba D. Inu as #1 from OL
> 
> :gitgud


Why thank you 

@Alibaba Saluja  that will be $5. You are welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Why thank you
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja  that will be $5. You are welcome.



You should have asked for pre payment


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

lol that gif is amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

On a scale of 10 to 10, please rate my new avy. 

Also, good night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> On a scale of 10 to 10, please rate my new avy.
> 
> Also, good night


10/10 cuz it is waka

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> /random suggestion
> 
> you could call yourself after the girl in your avy: Aeolian


Sounds pretty but I wonder does it have any meaning ? 


Underworld Broker said:


> also idk if you know wlop @Nana but you should check out his other drawings of her too, he's got a bunch of her (which are all awesome btw, love his art )


I follow a lot of artists on instagram and Twitter 
I am not sure if I am following him but I will check him  thx



Gledinos said:


> Not Kpop.
> 
> One song in particular I forgot its name .... it was a woman singing ... (not K pop) you showed it to me , and I told you I loved it.


Was it in korean ? 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> So many old faces here.
> 
> @Oreki and @Nana how've you been?


Doing good 
Next I wanna learn drawing 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> I've been good thanks. Lot of stuff happening but up until now everything's fine.
> 
> You should post here more often.
> 
> @Nana you too


I lost interest in OP and anime  I only post here for the peeps


----------



## Gledania (Sep 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Was it in korean ?



No.

English.


----------



## Soca (Sep 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> On a scale of 10 to 10, please rate my new avy.


It's pretty. 

8/10


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @shaantu !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 6, 2020)

@shaantu happy birthday bruh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Sounds pretty but I wonder does it have any meaning ?



hmm.. google is giving me this:


> also Aeolean, c. 1600, "of the wind," from Latin Æolus "god of the winds," from Greek Aiolos "lord of the winds," literally "the Rapid," or "the Changeable," from aiolos "quickly moving," also "changeful, shifting, varied" (an adjective used of wasps, serpents, flickering stars, clouds, sounds).


I can somewhat see why he went with that name for her 



Nana said:


> I follow a lot of artists on instagram and Twitter
> I am not sure if I am following him but I will check him  thx



his stuff is so awesome lol check these:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> hmm.. google is giving me this:
> 
> I can somewhat see why he went with that name for her
> 
> ...


Wow I wish I can reach this level of talent


----------



## Irene (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy birthday @shaantu ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Doing good
> Next I wanna learn drawing
> 
> I lost interest in OP and anime  I only post here for the peeps



That's awesome!

I bet you're gonna do amazing drawings.

Yeah I haven't watched anime in ages now too. Not into it righ now.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy birthday @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Sep 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Nana @Mob @trance @Aaron Tōshiro are you guys alive ?
> 
> I came back from 2 months of exams and I see you all inactive out of sudden


Gledania 


Losing interest in One Piece atm including other Mangas too lol

Don't know what to post so I'm just lurking here once in awhile


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Y'all should start reading 'Tower of God', 'Solo Leveling' or 'God of Highschool' if ur not reading it already


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Y'all should start reading 'Tower of God', 'Solo Leveling' or 'God of Highschool' if ur not reading it already


God of highschool seems like a bit Generic imo

I dropped it after the 1st episode


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Aaron Tōshiro said:


> God of highschool seems like a bit Generic imo
> 
> I dropped it after the 1st episode



imagine calling a manhwa generic 

tho idk what you're into but if you like martial arts and cool powers then it may be smth you should give another try to


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> imagine calling a manhwa generic
> 
> tho idk what you're into but if you like martial arts and cool powers then it may be smth you should give another try to


It is Generic!!!!

Manhwa is just an inferior Manga 


Actually I'm tired of martial arts, cool powers etc series tbh, watched too many of them


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Aaron Tōshiro said:


> It is Generic!!!!
> 
> Manhwa is just an inferior Manga
> 
> ...



If the panels arent all colored then smth is already inferior by default 

well, then i can recommend you Shokugeki no Soma, it has no martial arts and cool powers, only cooking, nice looking food and shokugekis lol


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> If the panels arent all colored then smth is already inferior by default
> 
> well, then i can recommend you Shokugeki no Soma, it has no martial arts and cool powers, only cooking, nice looking food and shokugekis lol



Eh digital colored Manga a thing, y'know?

Eww no cooking manga/manhwa pls 

I'm looking like A Comedy with little romance eg Grand Blue etc


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Aaron Tōshiro said:


> Eh digital colored Manga a thing, y'know?
> 
> Eww no cooking manga/manhwa pls
> 
> I'm looking like A Comedy with little romance eg Grand Blue etc



hmm.. i dont read many mangas/manhwas so dont know anything in that direction

maybe i could get you interested in a manhua like , is a story about a villain going back in time basically

dont have anything else to recommend that you prolly havent read already


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> like , is a story about a villain going back in time basically


I thought we're boycotting Chinese's product? 

Jk lol


Underworld Broker said:


> dont have anything else to recommend that you prolly havent read already



Aight it's okay lol

Thanks for the recs tho appreciate it

See ya


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 6, 2020)

_*@Blade @Kinjin @Alibaba Saluja 


Any chance we can get this as an emote?? *_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Blade @Kinjin @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> 
> Any chance we can get this as an emote?? *_​


No.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No.


*Nouse. *


----------



## DeVision (Sep 6, 2020)

Imagine asking Blade and Ali, but not the don. I'm disappointed. @Light D Lamperouge
The answer would still be a no.

Happy birthday @shaantu . I wish you all the best bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Imagine asking Blade and Ali, but not the don. I'm disappointed. @Light D Lamperouge
> The answer would still be a no.
> 
> Happy birthday @shaantu . I wish you all the best bro.



And now he is lewding people again. Seems he has not learned his lesson.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Imagine asking Blade and Ali, but not the don. I'm disappointed. @Light D Lamperouge
> The answer would still be a no.
> 
> Happy birthday @shaantu . I wish you all the best bro.



Who's Michael Corleone?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And now he is lewding people again. Seems he has not learned his lesson.



I agree with you.. Time to teach him a lesson.




T.D.A said:


> Who's Michael Corleone?



Dunno. I didn't decide to step down yet..


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Blade @Kinjin @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> 
> Any chance we can get this as an emote?? *_​





I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Imagine asking Blade and Ali, but not the don. I'm disappointed. @Light D Lamperouge
> The answer would still be a no.
> 
> Happy birthday @shaantu . I wish you all the best bro.


*I didn't know you read Black Clover. *


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I didn't know you read Black Clover. *



DeVision right now:


----------



## DeVision (Sep 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> DeVision right now:




Everything except for the escaping.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 6, 2020)

*Best girl 
*​


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy birthday @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Blade @Kinjin @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> 
> Any chance we can get this as an emote?? *_​


I got my eyes on a new BC section rating for now. Afterwards some BC emotes are due.




Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Best girl
> *​


The results of the newest popularity poll just got announced this chapter. Surprisingly she placed 3rd.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I got my eyes on a new BC section rating for now. Afterwards some BC emotes are due.
> 
> 
> 
> The results of the newest popularity poll just got announced this chapter. Surprisingly she placed 3rd.



Here's some more in case you haven't seen/got them:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 6, 2020)

Noelle is kinda cute in the emote.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I got my eyes on a new BC section rating for now. Afterwards some BC emotes are due.
> 
> 
> 
> The results of the newest popularity poll just got announced this chapter. Surprisingly she placed 3rd.


*Dope emotes. 


Yeah I saw that. Was a bit surprised too tbh. I like her, but wasn't expecting her to make it to top 3. *


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 6, 2020)

Yami should be the MC for Black Clover.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yami should be the MC for Black Clover.


Yami is a former MC who knows that he got plot armor lol


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yami is a former MC who knows that he got plot armor lol



I legit only care about Yami's plot and his success with his GF


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

@T.D.A idk why but i thought of this dude when i saw your avy lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 6, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Burned my hand today at work cleaning the greaser. Maybe me count down the days until I finish my degree and get a much better job.



dem bruv, how much u got left to be out?



Nana said:


> Too weeby
> Was thinking about changing it to something more iconic
> 
> I wanted to chanhe my name then go lowkey again
> ...



perona weeby? 
look how much of a ningen have u become after all that absence 



Oreki said:


> No really, when I joined OJ(Previous OP forum) and then Narutoforum I didn't encounter many Perona fans up until recently



well u never met me and @Alibaba Saluja , we r holding the perona fort here 



Blade said:


> still the best ygo theme, btw



after the OG english dubbed one ofc 



Ren. said:


> Don't need to convince me The Original YGO, the first season of Digimon, DB original are all my favorite childhood memories.



this one 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​





Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



ty for the emotes 

this is a thanks gift 



Sabo said:


> On a scale of 10 to 10, please rate my new avy.
> 
> Also, good night



Doffy level / 10 



Aaron Tōshiro said:


> Eh digital colored Manga a thing, y'know?
> 
> Eww no cooking manga/manhwa pls
> 
> I'm looking like A Comedy with little romance eg Grand Blue etc



you can give lookism a try

its a simple chill fun manhwa, good to read when u want something simple every now and then lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 6, 2020)

also happy birthday m9 @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

@Nana @Soca  have you seen this one already?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Nana @Soca  have you seen this one already?



ik soca already seen it lol, dk about nana

btw yo, are u gna be playing k mafia hosted by flower?


----------



## Soca (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Nana @Soca  have you seen this one already?


Yea I linked it in here already. Pretty dope.


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 6, 2020)

Blade said:


>



considering how u like alot of these fighting games

what r ur thoughts on mortal kombat lol

its the one i played the most


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

> hwoarang is first with 5 votes

people know whats up


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ik soca already seen it lol, dk about nana
> 
> btw yo, are u gna be playing k mafia hosted by flower?



prolly passing on that one cause it'll be right after the ToG game, cant really play games back to back since i need small breaks



Soca said:


> Yea I linked it in here already. Pretty dope.



*_waits patiently for good evelynn art to pop up so i can get a new set_*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> considering how u like alot of these fighting games
> 
> what r ur thoughts on mortal kombat lol
> 
> its the one i played the most


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> but not the don




my rep is almost thrice the fake don's rep power 

so, get rekt, lad


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> > hwoarang is first with 5 votes
> 
> people know whats up



oh sht new voting thread up?



Underworld Broker said:


> prolly passing on that one cause it'll be right after the ToG game, cant really play games back to back since i need small breaks



lol i thought its gna happen b4 ToG 

it will be next tuesday i belive, unless im 


aight i'll give u that one


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> my rep is almost thrice the fake don's rep power
> 
> so sit down, lad



speaking of rep, the nataly sailor moon rep icon u have doesn't fit u at all 

maybe we shud neg u couple of times to go bk to the majectic BOSS


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> lol i thought its gna happen b4 ToG
> 
> it will be next tuesday i belive, unless im



oh idk im just looking at  to see whats next


----------



## DeVision (Sep 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> my rep is almost thrice the fake don's rep power
> 
> so, get rekt, lad



A whore makes more money than me. Doesn't make her better..... 
I wonder if you'll get the message.


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> speaking of rep, the nataly sailor moon rep icon u have doesn't fit u at all
> 
> maybe we shud neg u couple of times to go bk to the majectic BOSS




why can't i see my rep bar? 



























my big boss icon is gone? breh


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> A whore makes more money than me. Doesn't make her better.....
> I wonder if you'll get the message.




yeah, you are a whore

i got it, for months now


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> oh idk im just looking at  to see whats next



yea it was supposed to happen later, but flower sent us pms of it being pushed earlier to next tuesday lol

you dont have to do it if u dont have time, its another commitment lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> why can't i see my rep bar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



w8 are u saying u cant see it? 

try using light skin CSS (opt-in)


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> try using light skin CSS (opt-in)




yeah, that was the reason








thanks for the reminder


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

breh

gonna puke

what's that sailor moon rep?


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

''winning love by daylight''

what am i? a shojo mc?


















usopp, you should had let me in my other forum skin, where the rep wasn't visible


----------



## DeVision (Sep 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> yeah, you are a whore
> 
> i got it, for months now



Too bad. I thought your intelligence would suffice. Unfortunately I was wrong.


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> ''winning love by daylight''
> 
> what am i? a shojo mc?
> 
> ...



i had the other skin too until recently 

when i swapped u were on the boss one, but then like couple days ago or sm sht u changed 

we can fix that the hard way u know


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i had the other skin too until recently
> 
> when i swapped u were on the boss one, but then like couple days ago or sm sht u changed
> 
> we can fix that the hard way u know





i changed skin forum, again

thanks


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 6, 2020)

@Nana 

if u want to change name that badly, try Kaya


----------



## January (Sep 6, 2020)

Djokovic disqualified from US open


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

very cool artstyle, love the colors


the first one looks so awesome, love the mix of black/grey/white + turquoise color for his eyes


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy birthday @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Btw, it appears my thread title change works. So many old/new faces and thread is moving 10xtimes faster than yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> very cool artstyle, love the colors
> 
> 
> 
> the first one looks so awesome, love the mix of black/grey/white + turquoise color for his eyes




overall, grimmjow has one of the best designs in manga/anime, and many others copied his style (design wise), like garou from opm and ban from nnt


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> overall, grimmjow has one of the best designs in manga/anime, and many others copied his style (design wise), like garou from opm and ban from nnt


He is also one of the most memorable bleach character/villain. That crazy af persona has being copy by many.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 6, 2020)

*One of them should have been the MC tbh. Or a prequel about them. I'd love to see it. 


*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2020)

Spamming should be stopped not that I care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2020)

Hey @Oreki where about are you based? Good to see you here during these times. All the guys are usually a sleep soon.


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Sep 6, 2020)

Devil Jin>Devil Kazuya>Heihachi>Jin>Kazuya

Steve Fox is the best Tekken character.

Law and Paul become gag character.


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy Belated Bday @shaantu!


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2020)

January said:


> Djokovic disqualified from US open



Oh wow. That's the reason?
What is that lady crying for. The ball couldn't even hurt at that speed that he hit it.. FFS.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh wow. That's the reason?
> What is that lady crying for. The ball couldn't even hurt at that speed that he hit it.. FFS.



*insert sexist joke*


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey @Oreki where about are you based? Good to see you here during these times. All the guys are usually a sleep soon.


I'm from India and I posted that last message when I just woke up for a while lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2020)

@Oreki


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy  Bday @shaantu!


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> one of the most underrated shonen series
> 
> the reboot is gonna be lit


Not the anime the manga.

The anime even if I am nostalgic it does not even starts to compare with the manga.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Spamming should be stopped not that I care


How many times did I tell you to stop using my middle name?

Ren D(the) Spammer


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> How many times did I tell you to stop using my middle name?
> 
> Ren D(the) Spammer


There is no "the" in it


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> There is no "the" in it


.

Close enough to the in writting.

I might not write correctly in here but I did win awards for my english when I was young so I know my stuff.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I'm from India and I posted that last message when I just woke up for a while lol


India time zone is close enough to mine. Alright let’s finish this thread 









m


Oh, no spamming. Got it


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> India time zone is close enough to mine. Alright let’s finish this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can spam when @Ren. Is not here


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> We can spam when @Ren. Is not here


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> We can spam when @Ren. Is not here


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2020)

I already killed the memer but what ever.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I already killed the memer but what ever.


I'll kill you for posting that here


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I'll kill you for posting that here


 

You tried your best.

And that is not even my final form:
Not this one:


This one:


Meanwhile you:


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You tried your best.
> 
> And that is not even my final form:
> Not this one:
> ...


It's not the strength of the character I like them for or else I'll just like that dragon ball supreme God character lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> dragon ball supreme God character lol


Still a bug to Kami Tenchi Zehaha.

Also Aizen is better than all characters from Naruto.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2020)

*Asakura Hao is the GOAT 


*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> *insert sexist joke*



After Adam and Eve ate the forbidden fruit God said to Eve: "You'll bloody pay this". Eve answered : "Can I do it monthly?"
That's why women get their period.

There I've done it you coward.


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2020)

feel like i need to make an appearance every once in a while but i got nothing to post so here's a parrot having fun i guess


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Asakura Hao is the GOAT *
> 
> 
> ​



Hao's a Legend.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

I hate ulti mask... make her look like a little kid


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

@Flame you busy these days?


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Flame you busy these days?


yeah kinda. plus lost interest in forums/internet as a whole lol

no idea how members stick around for over a decade while i'm here struggling to get 2 years


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> feel like i need to make an appearance every once in a while but i got nothing to post so here's a parrot having fun i guess



cant stop watching this birb dancing lol funny and cute


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> yeah kinda. plus lost interest in forums/internet as a whole lol
> 
> no idea how members stick around for over a decade while i'm here struggling to get 2 years


It's kinda same for me, I was inactive for months although I try to get active once in a while

No way you lost interest in internet lol


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hao's a Legend.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> yeah kinda. plus lost interest in forums/internet as a whole lol
> 
> no idea how members stick around for over a decade while i'm here struggling to get 2 years



interested in joining some mafia games? theres a  one scheduled soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 7, 2020)

Morning folk



Flame said:


> yeah kinda. plus lost interest in forums/internet as a whole lol
> 
> no idea how members stick around for over a decade while i'm here struggling to get 2 years


Who else would I talk about op with 

Although damn near all my og friends are gone but still


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> It's kinda same for me, I was inactive for months although I try to get active once in a while
> 
> No way you lost interest in internet lol


honestly i have nothing to do on the internet besides checking discord and dropping by from time to time anymore. well i should've said pc rather than internet cause it makes more sense. nowadays im just mostly outside or on netflix



Underworld Broker said:


> interested in joining some mafia games? theres a  one scheduled soon


i was never great in mafia but you got me at tower of god 

when?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> Morning folk
> 
> 
> Who else would I talk about op with
> ...


true, although op hasn't been very interesting lately for me so i guess it's easier getting less active


----------



## Fel1x (Sep 7, 2020)

its a bit hard to admit but The Deep from The Boys series s2 is BM
writers of The Boys treat him the same as Oda portrays BM


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> honestly i have nothing to do on the internet besides checking discord and dropping by from time to time anymore. well i should've said pc rather than internet cause it makes more sense. nowadays im just mostly outside or on netflix


Actually yeah i agree, I don't much on internet these days either, I kinda get into reading books these days and i use my most of the time reading them lol

I am kinda active on discord as well


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2020)

AAAAAHHHHHH SHUT UP DONT TALK ABOUT THE BOYS WE'RE YET TO WATCH IT


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> i was never great in mafia but you got me at tower of god
> 
> when?



schedule thread says it's gonna be around beginning of october, so it's prolly starting in like 3-4 weeks (usually also depends if a different game is running at the time or not)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Discussing OP is no fun these days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Sep 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> AAAAAHHHHHH SHUT UP DONT TALK ABOUT THE BOYS WE'RE YET TO WATCH IT


noob, watch it already
The Deep is one of the strongest characters there. because he is portrayed like BM


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> its a bit hard to admit but The Deep from The Boys series s2 is BM
> writers of The Boys treat him the same as Oda portrays BM


That fish scene was hilarious lol


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Actually yeah i agree, I don't much on internet these days either, I kinda get into reading books these days and i use my most of the time reading them lol
> 
> I am kinda active on discord as well


oh cool, whatcha readin?



Underworld Broker said:


> schedule thread says it's gonna be around beginning of october, so it's prolly starting in like 3-4 weeks (usually also depends if a different game is running at the time or not)


my bad i didnt notice the link 

thanks im checking it out


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> oh cool, whatcha readin?


Now, crime and punishment... pretty sure you won't like it lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

Y'all should start playing mafia if OP is boring, usually a good way to waste some time


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> noob, watch it already
> The Deep is one of the strongest characters there. because he is portrayed like BM


yeah i'm watching it with friends hopefully this week

@El Hermano sure is taking his sweet ass time


----------



## Fel1x (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> That fish scene was hilarious lol


yeah, his pose was hilarious
when you don't know what to do and you are fucked up, make a superhero pose at least


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Y'all should start playing mafia if OP is boring, usually a good way to waste some time


I am into hosting these days than playing lol


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Now, crime and punishment... pretty sure you won't like it lol


i don't really read books but crime is my favorite genre in tv shows so try me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> my bad i didnt notice the link
> 
> thanks im checking it out



oh i thought it's not in the opening post lol, there's another thread where one can see when which game is being hosted or like whats next in line


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> yeah, his pose was hilarious
> when you don't know what to do and you are fucked up, make a superhero pose at least


Yup. He'll either get really good development or gonna just become the meme of the show


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> i don't really read books but crime is my favorite genre in tv shows so try me


It has around 580 pages and description on everything is even the chats


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> there's another thread where one can see when which game is being hosted or like whats next in line


i can hardly navigate properly. if it's not in the main page i will never find it


----------



## Fel1x (Sep 7, 2020)

@Oreki 

*Spoiler*: _Boys s2 spoiler_ 



was Stormfront true self surprising for you? I mean it was hinted hard by her clothes, her superhero name and hairstyle. but I didn't pay detailed attention to her looks tbh and I thought her hairstyle was just hipster or feminist one. also I didn't know Stormfront is the name of some nazi forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I am into hosting these days than playing lol



yah i guess hosting is fun since you see ppl argue and such  i prefer playing haha, solving the game and stuff is pretty fun, havent hosted yet even tho i wanted to do a Shokugeki no Soma themed game a few years ago


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> interested in joining some mafia games? theres a  one scheduled soon




Tag me. 


Soca said:


> Morning folk
> 
> 
> Who else would I talk about op with
> ...



I'll be your friend.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

@Flame just read as man thinketh, it only has 70 pages and it just your type of book I think


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> yah i guess hosting is fun since you see ppl argue and such  i prefer playing haha, solving the game and stuff is pretty fun, havent hosted yet even tho i wanted to do a Shokugeki no Soma themed game a few years ago


This^ and 'cause I like making setup based on my favorite themes, it's fun brainstorming ideas for game setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

I didn't read the manga but I've heard that he was actually convinced to stop his plans rather than being defeated in battle.

GOAT indeed


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> i can hardly navigate properly. if it's not in the main page i will never find it



lolol here's the schedule thread with all the games that are currently planned ->



DeVision said:


> Tag me.



I'll link  'cause dont wanna spam the sign ups thread with names

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> @Oreki
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Boys s2 spoiler_
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




It was not to be honest, she already had that kinda personality that make you think she's not all that a good person. Although I am not much all that knowledgeable about the gore but to be honest her character was okay, the old characters still have the best acting and personality


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> This^ and 'cause I like making setup based on my favorite themes, it's fun brainstorming ideas for game setup



I can imagine you also like seeing your fave roles come far in the game lol, i'd like to see serial killer roles or indies in general come far (love being indie tbh, playing in teams isnt my thing haha). And i agree, coming up with cool roles and game mechanics is p fun


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Y'all should start playing mafia if OP is boring, usually a good way to waste some time


Interesting how i try to get you out of the Mafia section and post here more and now you're trying to steal the guys here 

I don't get Mafia, don't understand it. Lurk there from time to time over the last 8 years. Still don't get it @Legend come teach me.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I can imagine you also like seeing your fave roles come far in the game lol, i'd like to see serial killer roles or indies in general come far (love being indie tbh, playing in teams isnt my thing haha). And i agree, coming up with cool roles and game mechanics is p fun


Last game I hosted was Death Note and my favorite role aka Light yagami got lynched DP1, I was really disappointed at that lol


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Flame just read as man thinketh, it only has 70 pages and it just your type of book I think


>published in 1903 

what is it about. also isnt 70 pages still a lot? idk


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> >published in 1903
> 
> what is it about. also isnt 70 pages still a lot? idk


70 pages are pretty normal... it's a self help book


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Last game I hosted was Death Note and my favorite role aka Light yagami got lynched DP1, I was really disappointed at that lol


*Fucking TAC lol. Shame we couldn't play that game to the fullest. I am still sad about it lol. *


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Fucking TAC lol. Shame we couldn't play that game to the fullest. I am still sad about it lol. *


Mello got them all with his fake write up lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Interesting how i try to get you out of the Mafia section and post here more and now you're trying to steal the guys here
> 
> I don't get Mafia, don't understand it. Lurk there from time to time over the last 8 years. Still don't get it @Legend come teach me.



Well, mafia is a pretty fun game, got me to check out some series 'cause the themes were interesting and i had fun roles. 

It's basically a game with 2 main factions aka the Town (uninformed majority) and the Mafia (informed minority). The town doesnt know who the ''bad guys'' (Mafia) are and has to find and lynch them, goal of the Mafia is to blend in well enough and reduce the numbers of the Town so they outnumber them after a few Day and Night phases. 

Then there's also additional roles aka the independents which have their own win condition, for example survive until the end of the game (Survivor), get yourself lynched (Jester), get a certain player lynched (Executioner), kill every living player (Serial Killer) and many more options for independents, i can link you a few roles if you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Mello got them all with his fake write up lol


*Yeah, I am still salty Lanji didn't kill her lol. *


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Last game I hosted was Death Note and my favorite role aka Light yagami got lynched DP1, I was really disappointed at that lol



you should've seen the latest Member Mafia game, a cultist got lynched Day1 cause he claimed bulletproof survivor or something


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Yeah, I am still salty Lanji didn't kill her lol. *


And she was suppose to be N1 kill lol


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> it's a self help book


why you


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> you should've seen the latest Member Mafia game, a cultist got lynched Day1 cause he claimed bulletproof survivor or something


It was just a cult game or with other factions as well


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2020)

@Beyonce 

"Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress"


----------



## Blade (Sep 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Not the anime the manga.
> 
> The anime even if I am nostalgic it does not even starts to compare with the manga.



the manga is far better, i am aware, obv


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Well, mafia is a pretty fun game, got me to check out some series 'cause the themes were interesting and i had fun roles.
> 
> It's basically a game with 2 main factions aka the Town (uninformed majority) and the Mafia (informed minority). The town doesnt know who the ''bad guys'' (Mafia) are and has to find and lynch them, goal of the Mafia is to blend in well enough and reduce the numbers of the Town so they outnumber them after a few Day and Night phases.
> 
> Then there's also additional roles aka the independents which have their own win condition, for example survive until the end of the game (Survivor), get yourself lynched (Jester), get a certain player lynched (Executioner), kill every living player (Serial Killer) and many more options for independents, i can link you a few roles if you want.


Alright, I'm kinda.... get it. Link me later so I can lurk the ToG game to understand more. Might join another game later once I understands it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> It was just a cult game or with other factions as well



it had a few cults tbh, lol the one that got lynched D1 was a cultist who could've become mafia or smth
then there was a jester cult
and mafia also had cult ability

here's the lynch write up of the , you have to check this


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> And she was suppose to be N1 kill lol


*Yes. It pains me lol. *


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> it had a few cults tbh, lol the one that got lynched D1 was a cultist who could've become mafia or smth
> then there was a jester cult
> and mafia also had cult ability
> 
> here's the lynch write up of the , you have to check this


Lol that role was good, honestly I would have gone for story write up if something like that were to happen in my game. I might try playing here again when I get back into playing mafia since there are lot of good games on NF


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Alright, I'm kinda.... get it. Link me later so I can lurk the ToG game to understand more. Might join another game later once I understands it.



There's gonna be a generic game soon iirc, Its theme will be after the K anime if you wanna check that one since it wont have much crazy role mechanics and stuff going on (usually recommending that kinda games to new ppl since it's easier to get into mafia). I was gonna follow the game a bit too since i kno the anime but dont wanna play cause small break

The ToG one will be a role madness game btw (roles will have bunch of abilities, but that set up is a bit different from other role madness games)



Oreki said:


> Lol that role was good, honestly I would have gone for story write up if something like that were to happen in my game. I might try playing here again when I get back into playing mafia since there are lot of good games on NF



i'd be sad if a big scum role was gonna get lynched D1 like that lol, i like cultists even tho i've never played as one iirc.
You should definitely join games here again, the more the merrier


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2020)

*Guys go and vote in this great competition 



*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hermano (Sep 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> yeah i'm watching it with friends hopefully this week
> 
> @El Hermano sure is taking his sweet ass time


I've already definitely lawfully purchased Amazon Prime to watch the series, you're the one who said he's not available until Wednesday


----------



## Soca (Sep 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Tag me.
> 
> 
> I'll be your friend.



nice


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> nice



And I'm an old user. That's another plus.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Y'all should start playing mafia if OP is boring, usually a good way to waste some time



i can vouch for this lol 100%



Underworld Broker said:


> There's gonna be a generic game soon iirc, Its theme will be after the K anime if you wanna check that one since it wont have much crazy role mechanics and stuff going on (usually recommending that kinda games to new ppl since it's easier to get into mafia). I was gonna follow the game a bit too since i kno the anime but dont wanna play cause small break
> 
> The ToG one will be a role madness game btw (roles will have bunch of abilities, but that set up is a bit different from other role madness games)
> 
> ...



the K mafia just started few mins ago rip

also @Oreki , @Flame , @Sabo if you guys are down there is a naruto themed mafia that is planned to happen later this month b4 the ToG game 


you can join both if interested. They won't happen at same time.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Fucking TAC lol. Shame we couldn't play that game to the fullest. I am still sad about it lol. *



where was this game? do ppl host mafias outside mafia section or this is some other non mafia game?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

speaking of which, im honestly down to do a one piece mafia when i get some free time, can get some hosting halp from experienced players like @Underworld Broker if ur down


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> And I'm an old user. That's another plus.


Geezer.


Go D. Usopp said:


> i can vouch for this lol 100%
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fuck mafia.....put a fucking kill role embargo on me unless I am part of mafia. Fuck all those hosts.


----------



## Irene (Sep 7, 2020)

@Mariko love your new avy


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Geezer.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck mafia.....put a fucking kill role embargo on me unless I am part of mafia. Fuck all those hosts.



im sure if we were both mafia team together we wud destroy them


----------



## Yamato (Sep 7, 2020)

Them feels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

So many messages. People are wild today


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Mariko love your new avy


I have a new name idea for you.

Eek!





Go D. Usopp said:


> im sure if we were both mafia team together we wud destroy them



You would talk me out of spite kills. Fuck you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Yamato !!!!



Since you ignored the other one......bastard.....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



It goes to fast to read and appreciate the pictures.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2020)

Irene said:


> @Mariko love your new avy



Nanaly?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have a new name idea for you.
> 
> Eek!
> 
> ...



Damn I was right (while I'm far left)


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2020)

701, as planned!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have a new name idea for you.
> 
> Eek!
> 
> ...



i have many bad traits

but selling out my nakama aint one of em


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nanaly?



oh w8 shes actually bk to her old name lmao

+ that leo meme is top quality

10/10 emote worthy


----------



## Blade (Sep 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It goes to fast to read and appreciate the pictures.



Edited the GIF, to make it slower:


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Edited the GIF, to make it slower:



still sux because [Blocked Domain] is sht concept


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oh w8 shes actually bk to her old name lmao
> 
> + that leo meme is top quality
> 
> 10/10 emote worthy



Of course


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2020)

*I made it even slower   



*​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> still sux because [Blocked Domain] is sht concept



Do explain why that is.....with your crackpot theories.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

Drink 3L of water per day.

Or tea


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Drink 3L of water per day.
> 
> Or tea



What about Kool-aid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Do explain why that is.....with your crackpot theories.



not theory man, im just not, and will never be a fan of the fact that 11 ppl magically happen to meet eachothers at the same fken day on one place, therefore in the eyes of ppl in-verse, one of these 11 is destined to be PK but all the thousands of supernova's that come by sabaody on a different time are all reduced to fodder trash.

i'm talking ppl like cavendish, barto, caribou, coribo, even old supernovas like whoswho, and sasaki, and alot others obviously.

they r all reduced to trash cuz oda's sht editor told him to make this [Blocked Domain] concept like that. When instead [Blocked Domain] shouldnt be 11 ppl meeting at the same time, but instead 11 troublesome rookie-ish pirates all around the new world causing havoc, and one of them is luffy.

that way he doesn't say that all the other supernova r trash, he just simply says these supernovas r the most troublesome one, and they didn't all came together at one place, on one time so its a bit more believable.

ok sorry for ranting, but rly fk this concept man


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Kyo


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What about Kool-aid?





Refined (white) sugar, artificial flavor, artificial color, Red 40 and BHT all 

Sugar should be brown sugar, Stevia or similar (like fructose, etc).


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So many messages. People are wild today


The new title worked 

Now let’s work on @Redline  and @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2020)

_*I just drank a fifth of Kool Aid*_


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Haven’t seen a dice challenge in a while 

@January @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp @Mickey Mouse loser change their name to Nana.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*I just drank a fifth of Kool Aid*_



R.I.P. Light


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

There is no Nana return... we should change the title to something else


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Hmmm... 600 might be okay  go @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> There is no Nana return... we should change the title to something else


Done


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Haven’t seen a dice challenge in a while
> 
> @January @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp @Mickey Mouse loser change their name to Nana.



Nana is a wine brand


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Nana is a wine brand


Nana means grandmother as well


----------



## January (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> not theory man, im just not, and will never be a fan of the fact that 11 ppl magically happen to meet eachothers at the same fken day on one place, therefore in the eyes of ppl in-verse, one of these 11 is destined to be PK but all the thousands of supernova's that come by sabaody on a different time are all reduced to fodder trash.
> 
> i'm talking ppl like cavendish, barto, caribou, coribo, even old supernovas like whoswho, and sasaki, and alot others obviously.
> 
> ...


sorry to barge in, but i think you're missing the point of [Blocked Domain].

Every year there are Supernovas who are similar to current gen like Cavendish, Barto or Caribou.

The problem with them is when they enter into the new world, there isn't much power struggle going on. So those guys are accustomed to the balanced New World where they might challenge a yonko and fail. Eventually accepting defeat and therefore losing the will to rebel/stand out/fight against those having power.

The [Blocked Domain] pirates emerged during a chaotic era where they witnessed a struggle for power and saw a chance to defy those with authority. This experience has affected their outlook towards Yonko as they believe that power shifts happen, a Yonko could go down and there might be a chance to emerge out and dominate the New World.

I understand the issue with the pirates gathering on the same day, but the key point is that these 11 pirates were all planning to enter New World when WB lost the battle.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

January said:


> sorry to barge in, but i think you're missing the point of [Blocked Domain].
> 
> Every year there are Supernovas who are similar to current gen like Cavendish, Barto or Caribou.
> 
> ...



thats exactly why its sht concept 

ur telling me out of thousands of supernovas, only those lucky souls that came at the same time to sabaody as luffy are factors?

its too far fetched and forced to be true lol

i dont mind 11 troublesome rookies in the world, i just don't like that they all came at the same time. It woulda been much more organic to spread out the time they entered sabaody and NW


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hmmm... 600 might be okay  go @Light D Lamperouge


*Get dunked on. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Nana means grandmother as well



You're from India right?

Do you study Hinduism by any chance?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2020)

Mafia? Who's Michael Corleone?


----------



## January (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats exactly why its sht concept
> 
> ur telling me out of thousands of supernovas, only those lucky souls that came at the same time to sabaody as luffy are factors?
> 
> ...


But that's how things usually work dude.

Who would be sane enough to challenge a Yonko? No one would dare, except those who see an extremely bleak opportunity and are willing to take the risk. This factor to take the risk emerges from witnessing the change in era.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You're from India right?
> 
> Do you study Hinduism by any chance?


No I don't study Hinduism... despite being my religion I am not really into such things although I do know about it a lot cuz it kinda common around to know about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Mafia? Who's Michael Corleone?


Marine


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> No I don't study Hinduism... despite being my religion I am not really into such things although I do know about it a lot cuz it kinda common around to know about it



I wanted to study more but I get lazy 



All my knowledge is probably basic stuff or something.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I wanted to study more but I get lazy
> 
> 
> 
> All my knowledge is probably basic stuff or something.


You can watch some movies to know about it lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> not theory man, im just not, and will never be a fan of the fact that 11 ppl magically happen to meet eachothers at the same fken day on one place, therefore in the eyes of ppl in-verse, one of these 11 is destined to be PK but all the thousands of supernova's that come by sabaody on a different time are all reduced to fodder trash.
> 
> i'm talking ppl like cavendish, barto, caribou, coribo, even old supernovas like whoswho, and sasaki, and alot others obviously.
> 
> ...


What? They were all consider troublesome before they met. They got this rep while making there way to that place. It was just a coincidence they all ended up there at the same time....well except probably X-Drake.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Refined (white) sugar, artificial flavor, artificial color, Red 40 and BHT all
> 
> Sugar should be brown sugar, Stevia or similar (like fructose, etc).



What about the regularly packeted one? And which teas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Haven’t seen a dice challenge in a while
> 
> @January @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp @Mickey Mouse loser change their name to Nana.





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Get dunked on. *



Do you think I am stupid enough to take this bet with the way I have been throwing lately? If so then you are correct!!!!


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You can watch some movies to know about it lol



I'm only satisfied if I go to an Ashram


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

just now have to wait for @Alibaba Saluja @January and @Go D. Usopp to throw.....unless.....they do not have the balls.


----------



## January (Sep 7, 2020)

Dice challenges are cool, but i won't change my name


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What? They were all consider troublesome before they met. They got this rep while making there way to that place. It was just a coincidence they all ended up there at the same time....well except probably X-Drake.
> 
> 
> What about the regularly packeted one? And which teas?



Rule of thumb.

Anything that's processed and not natural is in almost all cases not the best for your health.

Teas as long as they don't have aditives or any weird stuff is good (Iced Tea comes to mind). If you can take without sugar then better.

Different teas have different effects. So you should see what you want and drink accordingly.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Marine



There's a member called Marine? Also shouldn't you be asleep?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

Do I really need to throw?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm only satisfied if I go to an Ashram


They'll make you give up on internet as well


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

January said:


> Dice challenges are cool, but i won't change my name


You won't have to with that throw.....monster. 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Rule of thumb.
> 
> Anything that's processed and not natural is in almost all cases not the best for your health.
> 
> ...



Health nerd.....stop trying to make me get healthy the dork way.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> whoever the ningen mod that moved this post here
> 
> im watching u


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> There's a member called Marine? Also shouldn't you be asleep?


No Michael was part of marine before becoming god father and yeah I should be sleeping lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

January said:


> But that's how things usually work dude.
> 
> Who would be sane enough to challenge a Yonko? No one would dare, except those who see an extremely bleak opportunity and are willing to take the risk. This factor to take the risk emerges from witnessing the change in era.



thats not the point tho lol

i dont mind them challenging yonkou at all. Thats perfectly fine.

i just want other ppl from other generations to challenge yonkous too.

most of them arent even attacking yonko, they r literally joining them lol

im just not a fan that the 11 special kids happen to be at the same place, same time. I mean cmon, u have whoswho which is definitely above 100mil and he was a fearsome captain of his own smtime ago (he still has his crew), and now hes also joined a yonkou and has plans of his own. 

he is a 100% supernova canditate, from a generation not so long b4 luffy. But why isnt he listed as one of the canditates to be PK? why is he reduced to fodder trash?

the answer is simple. His mom gave birth to him a bit too early, so wen he set sail to sabaody, he didn't come at the same time as luffy. And because of that he is doomed garbage for eternity, with 0 PK potential in the eys of ppl in verse.

do u now realise how crazy it is that only these 11 ppl have potential to be PK, and all the other gens of supernova r deemed garbage lol. Cavendish literally caused more ruckus than half the [Blocked Domain] supernovas, but hes still deemed garbage lmao.



Mickey Mouse said:


> What? They were all consider troublesome before they met. They got this rep while making there way to that place. It was just a coincidence they all ended up there at the same time....well except probably X-Drake.
> 
> 
> What about the regularly packeted one? And which teas?



there were thousands others that were popular on the grand line too. Its not that impressive lol

read what i wrote to january too, im not writing it again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Do I really need to throw?



You do not have to.....the bet will just be null and void. You will be branded a coward and shunned from all dicing for eternity!!!!! And you will have to stay a Jinbeitard with @Soca


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Hmmm... I’m dead. Dis dice challenge


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> They'll make you give up on internet as well



The sooner I get out of the Samsara circle the better


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats not the point tho lol
> 
> i dont mind them challenging yonkou at all. Thats perfectly fine.
> 
> ...



You are on a computer. Copy and paste it again you lazy fuck.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

idk what r we throwing for but sure


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You won't have to with that throw.....monster.
> 
> 
> Health nerd.....stop trying to make me get healthy the dork way.



It's for your own good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk what r we throwing for but sure



Well.....i take back what I just repped to you @Sabo ......and apply it to Go D Ussop.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You do not have to.....the bet will just be null and void. You will be branded a coward and shunned from all dicing for eternity!!!!! And you will have to stay a Jinbeitard with @Soca





I'll throw as many dice as you want


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk what r we throwing for but sure


Loser change their name to Nana or maybe ‘Nana’s Dupe’ for a day at least. Let me ask Rinoa for favour to change your name


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Well.....i take back what I just repped to you @Sabo ......and apply it to Go D Ussop.





Sabo said:


> Loser change their name to Nana or maybe ‘Nana’s Dupe’ for a day at least. Let me ask Rinoa for favour to change your name



w8 i didn't know that 

i wuda used haki if i did


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

i'm not changing my name tho


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Well.....i take back what I just repped to you @Sabo ......and apply it to Go D Ussop.



also its Usopp

how many times do i have to correct these mfkers that type it with double s


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 i didn't know that
> 
> i wuda used haki if i did


Take it like a man, Usopp!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Take it like a man, Usopp!



on the post i rolled it literally said idk what im rolling for 

also btw nice new convo name


----------



## MO (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2020)

*Lololol. I didn't even read there was a bet lmao. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lololol. I didn't even read there was a bet lmao. *



they didn't tell me on purpose so i do a blind roll w.o haki

not too shabby


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> they didn't tell me on purpose so i do a blind roll w.o haki
> 
> not too shabby


*Scammers. *


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> they didn't tell me on purpose so i do a blind roll w.o haki
> 
> not too shabby


I tagged you!!! 

That's what happens when you TLR debate lol. I wonder if Rinoa will pull through


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I tagged you!!!
> 
> That's what happens when you TLR debate lol. I wonder if Rinoa will pull through



stats say every day about 300 users try to make their name Go D. Usopp but fail cuz its taken

if i change it for 2 seconds, ningens will take it

so it aint happening


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

1. Usopp will change his name
2. Usopp will definitely change his name
3. Usopp better change his name
4. Sabo should change his name to gender troll Devision


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

1. Yamato should change his avy and post here
2. Yamato keeps playing with wood


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

1. sabo is ace ripoff
2. sabo shud leave usopp alone
3. sabo's dice is rigged
4. sabo shud troll dev


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>


Noted it did not say 'Gender Troll'. I'll troll him eventually.Even the dice isn't helping you. Let's go!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk what r we throwing for but sure





Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 i didn't know that
> 
> i wuda used haki if i did


Says he does not care what it is and will roll anyway. Does a compete 180 a few minutes later. How Ussop of you. 


MO said:


>


 I want to say it.....but i am not going to say it. Ok I am going to say it. Shut the fuck up with this bullshit. Not you MO, just that message.


Sabo said:


> I tagged you!!!
> 
> That's what happens when you TLR debate lol. I wonder if Rinoa will pull through


Loser is not allowed to back out. @Rinoa make Go D. Usopp suffer please.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Interesting how i try to get you out of the Mafia section and post here more and now you're trying to steal the guys here
> 
> I don't get Mafia, don't understand it. Lurk there from time to time over the last 8 years. Still don't get it @Legend come teach me.


ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Legend said:


> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Alright, you’re staying right here. This might not be the bath house, but it’s close enough, lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Alright, you’re staying right here. This might not be the bath house, but it’s close enough, lol



it sure as hekko close enough with all these @Sabo and @Light D Lamperouge posts


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Where’s @Redline when you need him to find
Perona images


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Where’s @Redline when you need him to find
> Perona images



not @Redline 's perona images pls


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> it sure as hekko close enough with all these @Sabo and @Light D Lamperouge posts


Ahhh, Don’t blame me. I’m new to this joint. Just trying to engage with everyone


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Ahhh, Don’t blame me. I’m new to this joint. Just trying to engage with everyone



is this ur new main emote


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>


Nezuko is best girl. And wrong thread. If you post this in the other convo, Rinoa might spare you


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is this ur new main emote




this replaces ‘.’


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Nezuko is best girl. And wrong thread. If you post this in the other convo, Rinoa might spare you



well u can always spam tag her


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Nezuko is best girl. And wrong thread. If you post this in the other convo, Rinoa might spare you



No. I want @Rinoa to throw away the Lube for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Alright, you’re staying right here. This might not be the bath house, but it’s close enough, lol


Im semi-retired, my last showing or lack there of, may put it back to Mostly Retired.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Legend said:


> Im semi-retired, my last showing or lack there of, may put it back to Mostly Retired.


And I'm retired since 2016


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

*Hwoarang #1*


*Marshall Law #2
*


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *Hwoarang #1*
> 
> 
> *Marshall Law #2*



aight this guy can keep ppl in the air more than johnny cage from mortal kombat can


----------



## Yamato (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Yamato said:


>


They sound good, but why do all their faces look like they hate every bit of it


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> still sux because [Blocked Domain] is sht concept




arguably the best thing introduced since their debut. oda is to blame for treating them like fodders while powering up luffy like there's no tomorrow


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> It woulda been much more organic to spread out the time they entered sabaody and NW



Are you sure they arrived all on 1 specific day? dont remember sabaody that exactly but felt like its been a bit different



Go D. Usopp said:


> do u now realise how crazy it is that only these 11 ppl have potential to be PK, and all the other gens of supernova r deemed garbage lol.



tbh i rather have less characters that are special than 30+ oda has to give screentime to as well, he should focus on finishing OP at some point instead of giving everyone some character development


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2020)

Are you insinuating something with your new best girl rating


----------



## Oreki (Sep 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> arguably the best thing introduced since their debut. oda is to blame for treating them like fodders while powering up luffy like there's no tomorrow


Haters gonna hate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 8, 2020)

Honestly though I don't see why so much fuss over someone getting strong or weak... characters get strong as story demands them to be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> arguably the best thing introduced since their debut. oda is to blame for treating them like fodders while powering up luffy like there's no tomorrow


SN were invented in a h by the editors.

Luffy shits on all of them as only Kid was in his plans.



Rent-free Luffy in the minds of many.

I am loving it.


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Honestly though I don't see why so much fuss over someone getting strong or weak... characters get strong as story demands them to be


the problem is not giving them the attention they deserve as well. sure the story is about luffy's journey to pk but he introduced them as rivals who cause as much problem as him. "worst generation" but only two people have done enough to be called that (luffy and kid). why even introduce them in the first place


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> he introduced them as rivals who cause as much problem as him. "worst generation" but only two people have done enough to be called that (luffy and kid). why even introduce them in the first place


He never introduced them as quals, only Kid has a somewhat status and even him will never be WB as Luffy will not be Roger, soe he will not have a Garp and WB and he will win against the WG.



Flame said:


> why even introduce them in the first place


Editors suggested them to spice it up!


----------



## Oreki (Sep 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> the problem is not giving them the attention they deserve as well. sure the story is about luffy's journey to pk but he introduced them as rivals who cause as much problem as him. "worst generation" but only two people have done enough to be called that (luffy and kid). why even introduce them in the first place


 

Really? It all comes down to power level, honestly i yet to see someone who appreciate a character for their personality lol


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Sep 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Nana means grandmother as well


Nana is the guy that I like


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana from the shonen manga Jujutsu Kaisen.


----------



## Fel1x (Sep 8, 2020)

watched 3 episodes of new TV series "Raised by Wolves" by Ridley Scott
some next tier sci-fi

definitely recommend it to any of you


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp quickly request the name change


----------



## Oreki (Sep 8, 2020)

Irene said:


> Nana is the guy that I like


Sounds lame


----------



## Soca (Sep 8, 2020)

morning folk


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> morning folk


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Sep 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Sounds lame


he is far from lame


----------



## Oreki (Sep 8, 2020)

Irene said:


> he is far from lame


I don't know him so can't judge at the moment but sounds lame either way


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Nana from the shonen manga Jujutsu Kaisen.


 

You tried


----------



## Oreki (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh Ren was pretty close with the hairs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Sep 8, 2020)

have you heard this ?  I am sure u did


----------



## Soca (Sep 8, 2020)

Irene said:


> have you heard this ?  I am sure u did


Yep. I was gonna make an avatar out of their dance practice for that song too 


It's a good song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2020)

@Soca you have been on point with some of these posts you have made over these couple of weeks. Good to see you are not just some lazy ass who sits back and just watch everything from the sidelines like some sort of bitter old wash up.


----------



## Kiemi (Sep 8, 2020)

haha, I thought this was gonna be one of those jokes 3 in 1 shampoo, conditioner and body wash jokes

and if anyone actually uses those, I'm sorry but I'm gonna judge you very hard XD


----------



## Lurko (Sep 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No. I want @Rinoa to throw away the Lube for this.


Lewd.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 8, 2020)

The fu*k?


----------



## Irene (Sep 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yep. I was gonna make an avatar out of their dance practice for that song too
> 
> 
> It's a good song


yes it is a bop 

Jennie and Lisa so pretty in this


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Go D. Usopp quickly request the name change



i did i guess lol, i better be able to get my name bk, or i'll haunt all yall ningens at night 



Kiemi said:


> haha, I thought this was gonna be one of those jokes 3 in 1 shampoo, conditioner and body wash jokes
> 
> and if anyone actually uses those, I'm sorry but I'm gonna judge you very hard XD



nice perona avi


----------



## Kiemi (Sep 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i did i guess lol, i better be able to get my name bk, or i'll haunt all yall ningens at night
> 
> 
> 
> nice perona avi


Thanks, Perona is best girl


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> Thanks, Perona is best girl


----------



## Mariko (Sep 8, 2020)

Toshop colo test. I'm proud of myself cause I totally suck at it.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

look how they massacred my name



@Sabo @Mickey Mouse @Irene @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Rinoa 

enjoy it while it last ningens


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

oh sht i used the don w.o @DeVision permission


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> look how they massacred my name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Lolololololol. Nice job @Rinoa *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Toshop colo test. I'm proud of myself cause I totally suck at it.


*Wow. I don't mind the spoiler. Nice skills Mariko. Tatsu looks thicc here lmfao. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lolololololol. Nice job @Rinoa *



quick tell me where does nana usually post so i can go post there


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Toshop colo test. I'm proud of myself cause I totally suck at it.



w8 u actually colored that? thats broken actually


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


>





Sabo said:


> Nezuko is best girl. And wrong thread. If you post this in the other convo, Rinoa might spare you


Very true  
Cute art


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> look how they massacred my name
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna take this opportunity to change my name to Go D. Usopp


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gonna take this opportunity to change my name to Go D. Usopp



who is that non factor kidd hater guy

more importantly kpop is best


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> quick tell me where does nana usually post so i can go post there


*I don't know lol. 



Btw, tried an emote. Might have to work a bit more on the edges. 
*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> look how they massacred my name
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course one of Nana's dupes would be this t
Disrespectful. But not @Go D. Usopp .......


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Of course one of Nana's dupes would be this t
> Disrespectful. But not @Go D. Usopp .......



i'm not sure who ur trying to tag, might be from another forums


----------



## DeVision (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> oh sht i used the don w.o @DeVision permission




Fits, so I'll let it slide this time.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Wow. I don't mind the spoiler. Nice skills Mariko. Tatsu looks thicc here lmfao. *



Tats is bae.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

quick give me one of nana's past kpop avis gogogogo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> quick give me one of nana's past kpop avis gogogogo



@Soca do something.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Tats is bae.


*Fubuki still >>> 


*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Sep 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Fubuki still >>> *
> 
> 
> ​



Fubooty is bae too.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 8, 2020)

Tats > boring Fubu 

Stop focusing on boobs manes. 

Smh.


----------



## Kiemi (Sep 8, 2020)

hey @DeVision and @Alibaba Saluja it's been a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 8, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> hey @DeVision and @Alibaba Saluja it's been a while


*Who are you???  *


----------



## Kiemi (Sep 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who are you???  *


 no one


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 8, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> no one


*I agree. 


*


----------



## January (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> quick give me one of nana's past kpop avis gogogogo



I'd say these might do


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeVision (Sep 8, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> hey @DeVision and @Alibaba Saluja it's been a while



Hey. This is unacceptable to me. You took your side on the bird/fruit front. And I don't find it fair.

Justice for:


----------



## DeVision (Sep 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Tats > boring Fubu
> 
> Stop focusing on boobs manes.
> 
> Smh.



They both bae. 


PS. boobs are great!


----------



## January (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 8, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> hey @DeVision and @Alibaba Saluja it's been a while



Flowaaaaa!

How've you been?

You should post more here


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 8, 2020)

Tatsumaki and Fubuki are both


----------



## Kiemi (Sep 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey. This is unacceptable to me. You took your side on the bird/fruit front. And I don't find it fair.
> 
> Justice for:



haha, next time I'll make a gif with a kiwibird 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Flowaaaaa!
> 
> How've you been?
> 
> You should post more here





it's kiwi lmao


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 8, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> haha, next time I'll make a gif with a kiwibird
> 
> 
> 
> ...







It doesn't change anything. You should post more here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiemi (Sep 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It doesn't change anything. You should post more here




will do, I'm here now ^^


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey. This is unacceptable to me. You took your side on the bird/fruit front. And I don't find it fair.
> 
> Justice for:



I didn't even noticed this


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> look how they massacred my name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariko (Sep 8, 2020)

Contest:

The virgin 


vs

The chad




Who wins?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> i'm not sure who ur trying to tag, might be from another forums



Just some failure.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2020)

Tsk Tsk oda.....


----------



## DeVision (Sep 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I didn't even noticed this



How could I not notice. I love to tease her. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 8, 2020)

@Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

January said:


> I'd say these might do
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



i have officially succumbed to the depth of ningen world


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 8, 2020)

It would be funny if Zoro got a powerup by having swords on his left, like when Zenpachi got a powerup from using 2 hands instead of one


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 8, 2020)

Who's @Nana’s Dupe someone fill me in


----------



## DeVision (Sep 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Who's @Nana’s Dupe someone fill me in



Go D. Ussop (yeah I did it on purpose XD)


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 8, 2020)

Fight me @Nana’s Dupe

Get out here and make me some goddamned money @Mickey Mouse

Make me an offer I can't refuse @DeVision


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Who's @Nana’s Dupe someone fill me in



Nana's Dupe is Nana's Dupe



Kinjin said:


> Fight me @Nana’s Dupe
> 
> Get out here and make me some goddamned money @Mickey Mouse
> 
> Make me an offer I can't refuse @DeVision



anytime fodder 

+ stop moving my posts plox


----------



## Mariko (Sep 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Who's @Nana’s Dupe someone fill me in



It's @Gledinos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 8, 2020)

Top 10 contributors of past convos

Convo 1:

1. @Mariko 
2. @Gledinos 
3. @T.D.A 
4. @Soca 
5.  @shaantu 
6. @Shiba D. Inu 
7. @Pocalypse
8. @Garcher 
9. @Kinjin 
10. @MO

Convo 2:

1. @DeVision 
2. @Flame 
3. @Gledinos 
4. @Soca 
5. @Acno 
6. @Mariko 
7. @shaantu 
8. @Ren. 
9. @Oreki 
10. @T.D.A 

Convo 3:

1. @Oreki 
2. @DeVision 
3. @Ren. 
4. @T.D.A 
5. @Mariko 
6. @Flame 
7. @Redline 
8. @Acno 
9. @Gledinos 
10. @Irene 

To be continued.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It's @Gledinos



マリコ


----------



## DeVision (Sep 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Fight me @Nana’s Dupe
> 
> Get out here and make me some goddamned money @Mickey Mouse
> 
> Make me an offer I can't refuse @DeVision


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Who's @Nana’s Dupe someone fill me in


@Irene


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Top 10 contributors of past convos
> 
> Convo 1:
> 
> ...



can u include who started these convos and their date pls 

alot of these OG ppl from the early convos r gone b4 we of the troll army invaded


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> anytime fodder
> 
> + stop moving my posts plox


This is me clashing with @Blade.



The shockwave would kill you, @Nana’s Dupe.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> This is me clashing with @Blade.
> 
> 
> 
> The shockwave would kill you @Nana’s Dupe.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> This is me clashing with @Blade.
> 
> 
> 
> The shockwave would kill you @Nana’s Dupe.



when u were doing that clash, remember one of ur teammates with a red nose?

yea that's me.

i survived alright.

now fight me ningen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> can u include who started these convos and their date pls
> 
> alot of these OG ppl from the early convos r gone b4 we of the troll army invaded


I was  #9 in the second one
#3 in the third one.

And first for the 4th one  Zehaha.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 8, 2020)

Top 10 contributors of past convos

Convo 4:

1. @DeVision 
2. @Irene 
3. @T.D.A 
4. @Redline 
5. @Gledinos 
6. @RossellaFiamingo 
7. @Light D Lamperouge 
8. @Oreki 
9. @Ren. 
10. @Mariko 

Convo 5:

1. @Redline 
2. @Light D Lamperouge 
3. @Alibaba Saluja 
4. @DeVision 
5. @Irene 
6. @Lurker 
7. @Mariko 
8. @T.D.A 
9. @Blade 
10. @Gledinos 

Convo 6:

1. @Redline 
2. @DeVision 
3. @Light D Lamperouge 
4. @Lurker 
5. @Nana’s Dupe 
6. @Alibaba Saluja 
7. @January 
8. @Mickey Mouse 
9. @Irene 
10. @Mariko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

i started becoming active on the forum during convo 6 and i'm already #5

u guys need to step ur game up


----------



## MO (Sep 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> 7. @Pocalypse


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

where is he?

i havent seen em in awhile actually


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> can u include who started these convos and their date pls
> 
> alot of these OG ppl from the early convos r gone b4 we of the troll army invaded


Except Pocalypse they're all still active.

I only made it into the top 10 in the first one. You peeps surpassed me.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Except Pocalypse they're all still active.
> 
> I only made it into the top 10 in the first one. You peeps surpassed me.



they dont post in this convo that much at all

maybe posting on other sections or busy xd


----------



## MO (Sep 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I only made it into the top 10 in the first one. You peeps surpassed me.


same.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 8, 2020)

Oda needs to hire whoever did this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Sep 8, 2020)

Is Sentomaru from Wano?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Oda needs to hire whoever did this:



baka

thats obviously Oda leaking some of the future panels


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2020)

I posted here before your fancy ass convo threads.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> baka
> 
> thats obviously Oda leaking some of the future panels



This is better than Oda's art tbh. Oda specialises in goofy panels now


----------



## January (Sep 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Oda needs to hire whoever did this:



From Episode 940


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> This is better than Oda's art tbh. Oda specialises in goofy panels now



we get some of these every once in awhile

the colors just made it seem even more majestic lol



January said:


> From Episode 940


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 8, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Top 10 contributors of past convos
> 
> Convo 1:
> 
> ...





Kinjin said:


> Top 10 contributors of past convos
> 
> Convo 4:
> 
> ...



Damn, I have a life now.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 8, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> quick tell me where does nana usually post so i can go post there


At least remove the StrawHatwanker so it is more convincing 

i approve the avy tho



Kinjin said:


> Top 10 contributors of past convos
> 
> Convo 4:
> 
> ...


that's how you know convo 4 was the best


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2020)

Irene said:


> At least remove the StrawHatwanker so it is more convincing
> 
> i approve the avy tho
> 
> that's how you know convo 4 was the best



I never seen so one being so proud of being #2.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Top 10 contributors of past convos
> 
> Convo 4:
> 
> ...



Not even top 10 for convo 6?


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 8, 2020)

The good old convo times. Gledania and Weiss bantering with each other every day, T.D.A being a noob, I wasn't a mod, football talk etc.

Well, where is my offer? I'm waiting.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> 1. @DeVision
> 2. @Irene
> 3. @T.D.A
> 4. @Redline
> ...


So if you remove the first and last, OJ dominate that thread.

Well there is also TDA,  but who cares


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2020)

@Oreki @Redline @Sabo @Nana’s Dupe


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Irene said:


> At least remove the StrawHatwanker so it is more convincing
> 
> i approve the avy tho
> 
> that's how you know convo 4 was the best



well can also change profile message and gender and fav chars lol

but that's too much work 



Ren. said:


> So if you remove the first and last, OJ dominate that thread.
> 
> Well there is also TDA,  but who cares



never been there, whose from there lol?

did they go bk or what? thats y its different ppl now?


----------



## Irene (Sep 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I never seen so one being so proud of being #2.


Don't be jealous cuz you didn't make it to top 3


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Hey @Nana’s Dupe  have you being posting in different sections yet? You don't have much time. Link us any funny moments


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey @Nana’s Dupe  have you being posting in different sections yet? You don't have much time. Link us any funny moments



no, and probably wont happen


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> never been there, whose from there lol?
> 
> did they go bk or what? that's y its different ppl now?


2. @Irene

4. @Redline

6. @RossellaFiamingo
7. @Light D Lamperouge
8. @Oreki
9. @Ren.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 2. @Irene
> 
> 4. @Redline
> 
> ...



wow

so r u guys active more there than here?

is @HisMajestyMihawk there btw?


----------



## Irene (Sep 8, 2020)

Serious corazon is lowkey hot


----------



## Irene (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> well can also change profile message and gender and fav chars lol
> 
> but that's too much work
> 
> ...


at least put some cute usertitle 
Don't tarnish my rep


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> wow
> 
> so r u guys active more there than here?
> 
> is @HisMajestyMihawk there btw?


OJ is done,  for like a year+.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Irene said:


> Serious corazon is lowkey hot



i thought that was sabo or doffy 



Irene said:


> at least put some cute usertitle
> Don't tarnish my rep



i'll put ur self proclaimed cute dot "."



Ren. said:


> OJ is done for like a year+.



rip in peace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> i thought that was sabo or doffy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Straw Hats Wanker


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Straw Hats Wanker



in any 1v1 battle, always bet on the strawhat involved

thats my motto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> i thought that was sabo or doffy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao the dot 

And fr how do you mistakes him for others and Sabo of all ppl  plz I have standards


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Irene said:


> Lmao the dot
> 
> And fr how do you mistakes him for others and Sabo of all ppl  plz I have standards



i'll need the help of a sabo specialist friend here

yo @Sabo , doesn't my other account's avi look like a marine sabo without the scar? 


if not sabo then maybe doffy, but dem corazon is too far


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> i'll need the help of a sabo specialist friend here
> 
> yo @Sabo , doesn't my other account's avi look like a marine sabo without the scar?
> 
> ...


 someone's gonna get slapped in a min by @Irene


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Never seen this art from Robin before. It is really clean, captures her pre-skip personas. Love the outfit with pink and black. The eyes, the lip - very elegant.


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> someone's gonna get slapped in a min by @Irene





im safe from her wrath as long as i have this avi on


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

@Nana’s Dupe  take that Lewl rating back. I was just admiring Robin's personality


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh wow, just saw this.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

@Sabo 

give me one more lewd rating and i'll end ur entire career ningen


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm just sitting at home posting on NF all day. What career?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

@Sabo 

aight u have 43 given lewd rating

i'll make them 100 by the end of the day


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> @Sabo
> 
> aight u have 43 given lewd rating
> 
> i'll make them 100 by the end of the day


Oh shit, you're serious


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Oh shit, you're serious



ur at 77 now

should we keep going


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

@Sabo 

there bro 

thats for the bet too


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> @Sabo
> 
> there bro
> 
> thats for the bet too




*Spoiler*: __ 




And this is only page 1. I think there are 3 pages.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im ruining nana's reputation so badly


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Only 76 lewl rating


----------



## Soca (Sep 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca you have been on point with some of these posts you have made over these couple of weeks.* Good to see you are not just some lazy ass who sits back and just watch everything from the sidelines like some sort of bitter old wash up.*







DeVision said:


> @Soca do something.


----------



## Soca (Sep 8, 2020)

fuck you change your name for @Nana’s Dupe


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> fuck you change your name for @Nana’s Dupe


You are most welcome


----------



## Oreki (Sep 8, 2020)

Who is Nana's dupe


----------



## Oreki (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh it's usopp guy


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Only 76 lewl rating



that will keep u in check for awhile 



Soca said:


> fuck you change your name for @Nana’s Dupe



> implying i wanted to 



Oreki said:


> Who is Nana's dupe





Oreki said:


> Oh it's usopp guy






also take it as a tip from me oreki san yo, never let ur guard down while rolling a dice in presence of these scamming ningens


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

@Oreki  let’s go  

I’ll let you know the bet afterward


----------



## Oreki (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> also take it as a tip from me oreki san yo, never let ur guard down while rolling a dice in presence of these scamming ningens





Sabo said:


> @Oreki  let’s go
> 
> I’ll let you know the bet afterward


Just got warning from higher ups to not roll a dice in presence of scamming ningens


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Just got warning from higher ups to not roll a dice in presence of scamming ningens


I ain’t no ningens


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Just got warning from higher ups to not roll a dice in presence of scamming ningens



u will randomly be browsing NF, chilling and all, eating ur food, debating some tokyo ghoul convo, when suddenly they will come to u and say yo bro just drop a dice roll, it aint gna hurt anybody u know 


be careful


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

@Nana’s Dupe


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Nana’s Dupe



im allergic to them mang

ive had my yearly dose of kpop exposure in one day


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Let's go @Nana’s Dupe . If you lose you keep that name for another day. You win, I change my name


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Let's go @Nana’s Dupe . If you lose you keep that name for another day. You win, you I change my name



if i win its urs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> if i win its urs


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


>



it shows alright for me

ur forums must be bugged and doesn't show genuine dice rolls


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> it shows alright for me
> 
> ur forums must be bugged and doesn't show genuine dice rolls


Nope. You should know full well by now that i cannot see post from imgur. You tried, but you got scammed again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Nope. You should know full well by now that i cannot see post from imgur. You tried, but you got scammed again!



well this is where ur wrong ningen

it wasent from imgur

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

btw why doesnt it work for u? some Australia bs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> well this is where ur wrong ningen
> 
> it wasent from imgur


porn sites or whatever. My work laptop blocks em all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> btw why doesnt it work for u? some Australia bs?


I work for a bank. Security site on the work laptop. Blocked all file sharing websites, etc.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> porn sites or whatever. My work laptop blocks em all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2020)

Alright, back on topic.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I ain’t no ningens


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 9, 2020)

On all my haters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2020)

I must 900....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2020)

The fuck happen to my dice!?!??!?!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I must 900....


You're on. Winner gets donuts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2020)

start with 700 dammit!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2020)

By the power of !!!!!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Ummmm.....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Guess I'm just here to avoid @Mickey Mouse  from double posting.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 9, 2020)

Whats with the dice rolling?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2020)

I will never dice again if this does not go over 700.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Whats with the dice rolling?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2020)

Done.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Done.


So no Chrollosm later?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 9, 2020)

Jesus Christo, que horrible


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Whats with the dice rolling?



dont roll

no matter what they tell u

dont. fken. roll

save urself, u still have time

i couldnt


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 9, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> dont roll
> 
> no matter what they tell u
> 
> ...


You lost a bet didnt you?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You lost a bet didnt you?































yes


----------



## DeVision (Sep 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca you have been on point with some of these posts you have made over these couple of weeks. Good to see you *are not just some lazy ass* who sits back and just watch everything from the sidelines like some sort of bitter old wash up.



WHAT? You must've been drunk when you wrote this.
When you open a lexicon, under the definition of lazy ass you se @Soca picture.



Kinjin said:


> Well, where is my offer? I'm waiting.



I don't need anything for you. No one asked me an favor that includes you.
But your time will come.



Soca said:


>



@Mickey Mouse see....


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 9, 2020)

One of the Greatest Episodes of South Park.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> One of the Greatest Episodes of South Park.


This reminds me. Is this correct for you guys?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> This reminds me. Is this correct for you guys?


Im a Gemini but not all of that fits. For example, I'm neither outspoken or impulsive and I don't think I have 2 sides to me.

Or perhaps I should elaborate. I'm rarely outspoken. I'm only outspoken on things that Im very resolved on. And I think im quite rigid and stubborn so Im not sure that im adaptable.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> So no Chrollosm later?



No.....No.....fuck dice.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No.....No.....fuck dice.


Alright, we do Rock Paper Siccors later then


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Alright, we do Rock Paper Siccors later then



You have Jack listed twice in your poll.....idiot.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You have Jack listed twice in your poll.....idiot.


@Kinjin @Soca is it possible to fix?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> This reminds me. Is this correct for you guys?



im libra?? 
peaceful 
self-pity 
diplomatic 
romanticizes 
balanced 
indecisive 

yea get that sht outta here


----------



## Mariko (Sep 9, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> im libra??
> peaceful
> self-pity
> diplomatic
> ...



Your true self Marcelle. 

Now rep me, you balanced romantic emo.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Your true self Marcelle.
> 
> Now rep me, you balanced romantic emo.


Marcelle? That Go d. Usopp’s real name?


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't need anything for you. No one asked me an favor that includes you.
> But your time will come.





Sabo said:


> @Kinjin @Soca is it possible to fix?


Fixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

@Nana’s Dupe


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> This reminds me. Is this correct for you guys?





RossellaFiamingo said:


> Im a Gemini but not all of that fits. For example, I'm neither outspoken or impulsive and I don't think I have 2 sides to me.
> 
> Or perhaps I should elaborate. I'm rarely outspoken. I'm only outspoken on things that Im very resolved on. And I think im quite rigid and stubborn so Im not sure that im adaptable.



You must check your astral chart for it to be a precise thing


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You must check your astral chart for it to be a precise thing


fuck that, I don't even check my own email.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

That reminds me that yesterday a woman gave me an info dump on my numerology chart.

Accurate but too much info


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That reminds me that yesterday a woman gave me an info dump on my numerology chart.
> 
> Accurate but too much info


Where did u meet such a person and whats a numerology chart?


----------



## Flame (Sep 9, 2020)

when you get friendzoned twice in one night "as a joke"


----------



## Flame (Sep 9, 2020)

who's @Nana’s Dupe btw


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 9, 2020)

Flame said:


> who's @Nana’s Dupe btw


Ussoop


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Where did u meet such a person and whats a numerology chart?



She's a therapist in the holistic center I go to give Reiki sessions.

Numerology is an ancient method of analyzing an individual and his/her life’s directions, and gain guidance on the basis of numbers and their vibrations. To do that, one must construct a numerology chart. It includes several numbers that are calculated on the basis of two sets of data, name and date of birth. It is with the help of this data your numerology calculations are made.

It also tells your challenges by each cycle of life, positive and negative traits, etc.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Flame said:


> when you get friendzoned twice in one night "as a joke"



All that's needed is "friends" after all


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Mysticreader



Looks lit and contemplating preordering it for the lucky ladle


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Flame said:


> when you get friendzoned twice in one night "as a joke"


Daily visit


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Flame said:


> who's @Nana’s Dupe btw


It's nana but better


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> This reminds me. Is this correct for you guys?


Immature


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Immature


There are alot of benefits to star signs, my dude. For one, it's a good way to meet girls.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> There are alot of benefits to star signs, my dude. For one, it's a good way to meet girls.



I can vouch for this.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I can vouch for this.


And then having anime girl as you avy also helps


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> And then having anime girl as you avy also helps



That´s confidential info that isn´t disclosed


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> There are alot of benefits to star signs, my dude. For one, it's a good way to meet girls.


No for that you have to go outside of your house and meet girls


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That´s confidential info that isn´t disclosed



Don't worry, I won't tell Broki 



Oreki said:


> No for that you have to go outside of your house and meet girls



Before you do that, print out the chart and put it in your back pocket as a cheat sheet


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Lighting Sparkle get


----------



## Soca (Sep 9, 2020)

so cool

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Don't worry, I won't tell Broki
> 
> 
> 
> Before you do that, print out the chart and put it in your back pocket as a cheat sheet




Why you´re using those emotes? That´s so not you bro.


 Are you drunk?



P.S: No I'm not drunk when I use those emotes.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Why you´re using those emotes? That´s so not you bro.
> 
> 
> Are you drunk?
> ...


Cute emotes also attracts....


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2020)

@Mariko check this October challenge, it has tatsumaki on it too if you wanna draw her and join haha 


I'll prolly try to do Erina

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 9, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Mariko check this October challenge, it has tatsumaki on it too if you wanna draw her and join haha
> 
> 
> I'll prolly try to do Erina



Well, why not... Do we need an insta account?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Well, why not... Do we need an insta account?



think insta, deviantart and twitter works for this challenge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 9, 2020)

@Flame come get your mans


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> so cool


Simpson Luffy is the Winner


----------



## Soca (Sep 9, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Simpson Luffy is the Winner


Nah the Gorillaz one is fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> Nah the Gorillaz one is fire.


I think if the hat was a little bit big, it wouldhve been the best.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2020)

I like the Attack on Titan version the most

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 9, 2020)

My fav Luffy to least

Simpson 
Adventure Time
Attack on Titan
Gorillaz
Rick and Morty
Naruto
Jojos
Dragon Ball Z

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 9, 2020)

I really wanted the Luffy Jojos to work but they chose the wrong  body type for him. If you didnt know Jojos author has work on diffrent body type style, his early body type (which is buff and very muscular) and his later body (which is more slim and realistic )

The artist should have chose the the slim body type for Luffy.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 9, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> think insta, deviantart and twitter works for this challenge



Will create an account in one of those 3 if I do a decent stuff...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 9, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I like the Attack on Titan version the most



I like the bones sticking out his hat. 



nagdo said:


> I really wanted the Luffy Jojos to work but they chose the wrong  body type for him. If you didnt know Jojos author has work on diffrent body type style, his early body type (which is buff and very muscular) and his later body (which is more slim and realistic )
> 
> The artist should have chose the the slim body type for Luffy.



There's only been 1 jojo fanart that I really liked. It's not the same artist style but it's cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> I like the bones sticking out his hat.
> 
> 
> 
> There's only been 1 jojo fanart that I really liked. It's not the same artist style but it's cool


This is pretty dope, but I dont think it captures the face expression or Style of Araki

Here one that someone did that was kinda accurate, but with Pretimeskip outfit it looks mad sus 


Not One Piece but the Author has personally drawn  othe series in his current style, itd be cool if he did one for Luffy


----------



## Yamato (Sep 9, 2020)

Final day on October 4


----------



## DeVision (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> This reminds me. Is this correct for you guys?




I've got the best South Park char, so I'm okay with it. XD



RossellaFiamingo said:


> Where did u meet such a person and whats a numerology chart?



The better question is what is with you and all those power rangers. There are so much of them ffs.



Soca said:


> so cool



I hate the Naruto one. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I've got the best South Park char, so I'm okay with it. XD


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Flame said:


> who's @Nana’s Dupe btw



its the user u see in ur nightmares 

also how come u joined the k mafia game right as i died 



RossellaFiamingo said:


> Ussoop



ur fkn doubling the s and o on purpose or what 

its usopp u OP illiterate fks


----------



## DeVision (Sep 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

@Nana’s Dupe


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> @Nana’s Dupe



hi my other account

what a wonderful song!!!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> hi my other account
> 
> what a wonderful song!!!


I am the superior one tho


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> I am the superior one tho



not true.

the grill in my avi is better than the one in urs 

therefore ur dupe account > original


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> not true.
> 
> the grill in my avi is better than the one in urs
> 
> therefore ur dupe account > original


it is Irene 


the same girl


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 9, 2020)

Havent listen to KPop for a while untill yesterday.

The song was Tiger inside by SuperM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> it is Irene
> 
> 
> the same girl





I thought the one u had is the same one soca always has


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Havent listen to KPop for a while untill yesterday.
> 
> The song was Tiger inside by SuperM


ohhh this song is bop butttttttttttt

u need to listen to thiss
it is better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> I thought the one u had is the same one soca always has




Soca always have different girls ..


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> Soca always have different girls ..



look the same to me but i'll let it slide


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> ohhh this song is bop butttttttttttt
> 
> u need to listen to thiss
> it is better


Might check it out later on today


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

We should have more Red Velvet members here 

@Nana’s Dupe change your name to Yeri and I'll change my name to Seulgi


----------



## DeVision (Sep 9, 2020)

Soca will be disappointed once he sees my new avy. XD


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We should have more Red Velvet members here
> 
> @Nana’s Dupe change your name to Yeri and I'll change my name to Seulgi


Seulgi is off limits 

Non red velvet fans don't deserve to be blessed with their names


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We should have more Red Velvet members here
> 
> @Nana’s Dupe change your name to Yeri and I'll change my name to Seulgi



hey u havent woken up yet

cuz thats a fken dream right there buddy


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

im impressed u guys can tell them apart actually


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Soca will be disappointed once he sees my new avy. XD


Heisenberg >>>>> Don


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> Seulgi is off limits
> 
> Non red velvet fans don't deserve to be blessed with their names



B-But I love Seulgi too 

Don't do this to me


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> Seulgi is off limits
> 
> Non red velvet fans don't deserve to be blessed with their names


----------



## DeVision (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> Heisenberg >>>>> Don



Damn. That's imposible to compare. Two GOATs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 9, 2020)

Fixed your usertitle @Irene 
A dot doesn't look aesthetically pleasing at all


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> B-But I love Seulgi too
> 
> Don't do this to me


It is what it is 



Kinjin said:


> Fixed your usertitle @Irene
> A dot doesn't look aesthetically pleasing at all


Yes agree

Thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

im bk


----------



## Mariko (Sep 9, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu  Btw how cums you have near 120K posts ffs?

Buy you a life bro, or a Gledinos.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> im bk



Who are you?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Shiba D. Inu  Btw how cums you have near 120K posts ffs?
> 
> Buy you a life bro, or a Gledinos.


120k posts of Mihawk > Shanks

a life well lived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moldrew (Sep 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Shiba D. Inu  Btw how cums you have near 120K posts ffs?
> 
> Buy you a life bro, or a Gledinos.


Shiba is a bot. You can tell by his posts.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who are you?



i'm the Don's other account


----------



## January (Sep 9, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp Winry best girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

@Irene


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2020)

@January give me back my rolls.


----------



## January (Sep 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @January give me back my rolls.


:spookyoni


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2020)

January said:


> :spookyoni


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 120k posts of Mihawk > Shanks
> 
> a life well lived


*Facts. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Facts. *



Don't indulge shiba.....


----------



## January (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Irene


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


>



this is were we part, ningen domo 

was weird experience while it lasted


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mihawk > Shanks is one of the 10 commandments of One Piece.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Mihawk > Shanks is one of the 10 commandments of One Piece.



yes like Usopp > your fav char 

and Perona > your fav grill


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yes like Usopp > your fav char
> 
> and Perona > your fav grill



Perona > your fav grill is indeed another one of the commandments.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Perona > your fav grill is indeed another one of the commandments.



gna pretend i didn't see u ignore the other one

but yes


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> gna pretend i didn't see u ignore the other one
> 
> but yes



The one who gave the commandments was "God" Usopp.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The one who gave the commandments was "God" Usopp.



we shud actually publish them

the 10 commandments of OP and OL


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


>


I am not inserting my usertitle


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I thought the one u had is the same one soca always has



Yo that's racist


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> this is were we part, ningen domo
> 
> was weird experience while it lasted


Too bad you regressed to weeb status


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Yo that's racist





not being able to tell apart 2 ppl that look alike is now racist


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I am not inserting my usertitle


I legit forgot I told u that


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we shud actually publish them
> 
> the 10 commandments of OP and OL



And we as the prophets of "God" Usopp are the only ones who can convey His word.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Dicing the dice


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> Too bad you regressed to weeb status


If you can't have weeb status on weeb website than there is nothing more shameful


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> I legit forgot I told u that


Can't blame you... old age symptoms hitting you hard


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 9, 2020)

*Best girls ranked 





*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

It may come across weird but I don't like any female from one piece


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> Too bad you regressed to weeb status



better than ningen status


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> It may come across weird but I don't like any female from one piece



like this ^

look at this pure ningen


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Best girls ranked *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



high quality list

its mostly missing vivi, but gets a pass


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Best girls ranked *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a very good list.

Approved


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> like this ^
> 
> look at this pure ningen


Well what can I say, there is nothing about beside fanserive


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> like this ^
> 
> look at this pure ningen



You must let go of the mundane stuff and the desires of the flesh to reach enlightenment


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Well what can I say, there is nothing about beside fanserive



he just called perona and vivi fan service @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> high quality list
> 
> its mostly missing vivi, but gets a pass





Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's a very good list.
> 
> Approved


*Thanks. *


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Can't blame you... old age symptoms hitting you hard


 Ok zoomer


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> he just called perona and vivi fan service @Alibaba Saluja


I should be careful now, Alibaba preparing to be next mod here


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I should be careful now, Alibaba preparing to be next mod here



yea better to watch ur mouth around these corners


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> It may come across weird but I don't like any female from one piece


It may come across weird but I don't like any one piece character not named (Doffy,Admirals,Kidd,Reiju,Nami)


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> he just called perona and vivi fan service @Alibaba Saluja



@Oreki how could you bro? 

Choose carefully your next words


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> It may come across weird but I don't like any one piece character not named (Doffy,Admirals,Kidd,Reiju,Nami)



yea admirals is a good character

i like him too, one of my fav actually


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> Ok zoomer


Old joke


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I should be careful now, Alibaba preparing to be next mod here



Why a lot of people think I'm gonna be a mod?


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> If you can't have weeb status on weeb website than there is nothing more shameful


Then how will you stand out if you are weeb like the rest ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> Then how will you stand out if you are weeb like the rest ?



u have to be


the weebest of them all


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> It may come across weird but I don't like any one piece character not named (Doffy,Admirals,Kidd,Reiju,Nami)


Lol, anyone else to add



Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Oreki how could you bro?
> 
> Choose carefully your next words


Vivi
























































































Is the  best op female


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> Then how will you stand out if you are weeb like the rest ?


As old people have said we eliminate the competition


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Lol, anyone else to add
> 
> 
> Vivi
> ...



he has been successfully converted


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

I used my next words carefully


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

i go eat now tc yall


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I used my next words carefully



You slipped but came back in time . I'm proud


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You must let go of the mundane stuff and the desires of the flesh to reach enlightenment


Yeaaahhh..... naaaa


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea admirals is a good character
> 
> i like him too, one of my fav actually


Admirals are too good for this manga



They need their own spin off


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge quick post pictures of Mihawk or Zoro. @Oreki  not into girls


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

@Sabo No, only luffy


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Sabo No, only luffy


Jesus


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Light D Lamperouge quick post pictures of Mihawk or Zoro. @Oreki  not into girls


if you think Zoro and Mihawk the best male characters then the bar is too low


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Jesus


Duh


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 9, 2020)

*Both are better than the fridge magnet. *


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> if you think Zoro and Mihawk the best male characters then the bar is too low


Lol, it was a gay joke 

Mihawk isn’t on my favourites list.

Zoro is up there, but there are a few others I rate higher


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Lmao


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Both are better than the fridge magnet. *


Lmao stay pressed 
I don't even follow OP anymore


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

I was actually answering to Sabo rep message when I said only luffy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> Lmao stay pressed
> I don't even follow OP anymore


*Who are you??? 












*


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

@Oreki need to go to rehab but he says no no no! We give him fan service, but he want to go go go


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who are you??? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nana duplicate


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who are you??? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone who has good taste and doesn't worship drawings unlike some peeps here


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Nana duplicate


Btw, you’re the first person that said Luffy is your favourite. It’s kind of interesting


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> Someone who has good taste and doesn't worship drawings unlike some peeps here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Btw, you’re the first person that said Luffy is your favourite. It’s kind of interesting


I think @Ren. Favorite is also luffy but luffy is my most favorite character

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Nana duplicate









Irene said:


> Someone who has good taste and doesn't worship drawings unlike some peeps here


*Grandma is that you???? *


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I think @Ren. Favorite is also luffy but luffy is my favorite character


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

God bless women


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> God bless women


God bless Bae Joo Hyun


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> God bless women


Yep. @Light D Lamperouge post more women!


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> God bless Bae Joo Hyun


It's quite odd how they all have so much different stage names


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> God bless Bae Joo Hyun







I wholeheartedly agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Just so you ppls know, I’m married and respect women heaps. Okay, where is @Redline with his pics of....


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Just so you ppls know, I’m married and respect women heaps. Okay, where is @Redline with his pics of....


Why he's banned


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Why he's banned


Post nudes of Perona or Jerking off in the cafe. He should be back in a few days.


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> It's quite odd how they all have so much different stage names


They don't have a lot of names 
So not to have the same name as another celebrity and maybe to appeal to international fans and be more recognized I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Post nudes of Perona or Jerking off in the cafe. He should be back in a few days.


That guy sure did something stupid lol


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> They don't have a lot of names
> So not to have the same name as another celebrity and maybe to appeal to international fans and be more recognized I guess


Probably 'cause it's easy to refer them with their nicknames rather than their actual names

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Probably 'cause it's easy to refer them with their nicknames rather than their actual names


Same could be said with Japanese names 
I mean how hard it is to memorize Ryokugyu instead of Green Bull


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> Same could be said with Japanese names
> I mean how hard it is to memorize Ryokugyu instead of Green Bull


That's a epithet lol although I think Japanese names are easier 'cause they don't have middle name as Koreans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Best girls ranked *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*scrolls past pics*
*sees one of my colorings*
*keeps scrolling again*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Sep 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> That's a epithet lol although I think Japanese names are easier 'cause they don't have middle name as Koreans


I know it is his name in English
To me I feel korean names are easier since it is just couple of names arranged differently
Also some Japanese names are too long


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

I like Chinese name more. Sounds more tough

Wang He
Wang Ben
Big Wang
Snoops Wang

Translate that into English ‘King’


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 9, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> _*scrolls past pics*
> *sees one of my colorings*
> *keeps scrolling again*_


*Lololol. Which one Broki? *


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Irene said:


> I know it is his name in English
> To me I feel korean names are easier since it is just couple of names arranged differently
> Also some Japanese names are too long


Yeah, maybe you watch Korean related things more than Japanese so it lot easier for you lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lololol. Which one Broki? *



the viola one, haha


----------



## Oreki (Sep 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lololol. Which one Broki? *


If I have to guess it's probably viola

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 9, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> the viola one, haha


*Looks amazing. Kudos. 




Oreki said:



			If I have to guess it's probably viola
		
Click to expand...




At the same time. 
*


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Btw, you’re the first person that said Luffy is your favourite. It’s kind of interesting





Oreki said:


> I think @Ren. Favorite is also luffy but luffy is my most favorite character



it might come as surprise but I like Luffy just as much as Usopp

hes an MC that you just cannot bring urself to hate at all

also there is @girafarig 



Underworld Broker said:


> _*scrolls past pics*
> *sees one of my colorings*
> *keeps scrolling again*_



ur too famous


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> it might come as surprise but I like Luffy just as much as Usopp
> 
> hes an MC that you just cannot bring urself to hate at all
> 
> ...


I like Luffy. He has his moments and have wear his avy from time to time


But on the favourite list? Well, I guess we have 4 of ya now.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Also, when are you doing the dice Tourney @Go D. Usopp ? Use One Piece theme so we can keep it in this section.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Also, when are you doing the dice Tourney @Go D. Usopp ? Use One Piece theme so we can keep it in this section.



whenever there is like 2 weeks break or sm sht lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

how do u make a dice roll OP related anyway lol 

do u like assign an op char to everyone? maybe give them abilities too lmao


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> how do u make a dice roll OP related anyway lol
> 
> do u like assign an op char to everyone? maybe give them abilities too lmao


Waiting till breaks to do tourney is Silly. There should always be weekly Tourney and more during breaks. 

Let them pick OP Characters. Battle it in out in dice rolls with match up similar to Tennis (or something). Like

Preliminary
Group A - 4 people vs each other. Top 2 advance to Finals
Group B
Group C
Group D

Quarter Finals - 1 vs 1 battle

and so on.

Winner gets a seat in Marjoe with the complete protection of the world government and top 4 gets sparkles or reps.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Hey Guys

Can some one help crop out the text below and add the text  "*~Battle of Kankoku Pass~*" at the top of the banner?

Doing a Kingdom Hunger Game later today or tomorrow.




​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Or just cropped out the Caesar wording and I'll just put *~Battle of Kankoku Pass~ *in the Text.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Can some one help crop out the text below and add the text  "*~Battle of Kankoku Pass~*" at the top of the banner?
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Thx Light


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Got a hunger game starting in a few days. Anyone interested? You don't have to read Kingdom. I'll just assign you a random cool character, whereas Kingdom readers will get priority.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

w8 what did i miss

a kingdom game????
































ah so i missed nothing al right

bk to afk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 what did i miss
> 
> a kingdom game????
> 
> ...


Lol, it's going to be awesome. Hopefully there will be at least 24 participants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 10, 2020)

Nice Goku fanart!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Waiting till breaks to do tourney is Silly. There should always be weekly Tourney and more during breaks.
> 
> Let them pick OP Characters. Battle it in out in dice rolls with match up similar to Tennis (or something). Like
> 
> ...



w8 i didnt see this post sry

well thats how we did the tourny last time

without the marojoe seat and rewards lol

@Kinjin do u think something like this is good enough for a game?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 i didnt see this post sry
> 
> well thats how we did the tourny last time
> 
> ...


It will end up as Shanks vs. Mihawk in the end, lol.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Nice Goku fanart!


People not posting today. Gotta do everyone's work 

Alright, time for some lewl posts.


@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Yamato (Sep 10, 2020)

Would get


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Would get


That calendar is cute... but do people still use calendars?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> That calendar is cute... but do people still use calendars?



Yes.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 10, 2020)

Anyone listen to any cool to music/artist you guys want to recommend?


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Anyone listen to any cool to music/artist you guys want to recommend?


6ix9ine got a new album on the way


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Anyone listen to any cool to music/artist you guys want to recommend?


Who are you listening to right now?


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 10, 2020)

Well Big Sean just dropped a new album. Really love it. I am not from Detroit, but clearly I have liking for Detroit style rappers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 10, 2020)

@Oreki @Sabo


----------



## Ren. (Sep 10, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Anyone listen to any cool to music/artist you guys want to recommend?


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 10, 2020)

Still have not listened to the song.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Anyone listen to any cool to music/artist you guys want to recommend?



What music are you into?  

Ima link you some Skan songs lol maybe you'll like one


----------



## Ren. (Sep 10, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Still have not listened to the song.


I did on mute


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 10, 2020)

The memes are great. 

If only Niki did the song.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Well, I like old school like Bon Jovi and chick music. You probably won’t be into those.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Well, I like old school like Bon Jovi and chick music. You probably won’t be into those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2020)

Wanna hit you up with Apashes music too, but idk these are prolly the only ones you could possibly like lol @B Rabbit 


Also I'm only linking you the second song cause its apparently been part of the boys 2 trailer, so worth showing I guess


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 10, 2020)

@Underworld Broker  listening to living hell now!

@Sabo  It's my life is on my playlist. Bon Jovi is awesome!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Our Official Mrs OLC teaching these kids some music lessons


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> @Underworld Broker  listening to living hell now!
> 
> @Sabo  It's my life is on my playlist. Bon Jovi is awesome!


I waaaannnnaaaa laaayyy joooooo dooownnn on a bed of roses!!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2020)

*_linking this one cause of your law avy_* @B Rabbit 

Starts at like 1:30 btw if you wanna skip


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

One of my all time favourite Kareoke song


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Have always like old school Mariah Carey.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Break next week. Guess it’s time to get some games happening here @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2020)

Is OP now every second week on break or smth


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Since it’s break you guys should all join the Kingdom hunger game  starting next week. 

it won’t be at Nat’s level, but should be good. I’m getting the hang of this.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 10, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is OP now every second week on break or smth



Looks like it until the corona stuff goes away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Break next week. Guess it’s time to get some games happening here @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp



You mean the Kingdom hunger game or are you gonna host an OP game


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You mean the Kingdom hunger game or are you gonna host an OP game


I do Kingdom, someone else do OP.... or I can do OP the week after next week also, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I do Kingdom, someone else do OP.... or I can do OP the week after next week also, lol



I guess @Go D. Usopp could host a dice game if he's up to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 10, 2020)

Power Rangers 

vs 
Nova Corps 


vs
Green Lantern Corps


----------



## Soca (Sep 10, 2020)

Mornin folk 



B Rabbit said:


> Still have not listened to the song.


Like kpop I have idea what they're saying but it's a good beat to vibe too


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 10, 2020)

We be to rap what key be to lock


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 10, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Sep 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Why they drew her anorexic


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> Why they drew her anorexic



At least 8t is still not Miss DoubleFinger level skinny.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 10, 2020)

Reiju - Victoria's Secret edition


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> Why they drew her anorexic


*The artist has fat fingers. *


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Waiting till breaks to do tourney is Silly. There should always be weekly Tourney and more during breaks.


Do you mean tournaments or games?

It isn't an iron rule that you can't make a game thread during a week we get a chapter. It just isn't wise at all to do so. This section is about discussing the manga One Piece so naturally the activity will and should be concentrated in the Telegrams. In case someone decides to host a game regardless either the activity will be split or people simply won't sign up. During break weeks there's barely something to discuss so games are a welcome change and _everyone _can focus on them to be an active participant.

I understand the OL convo regulars would like to have a game every day, but they're only a very small proportion of the OL community. The more games you host the more they will lose their novelty. At that point it isn't anything special anymore and people will lose interest.



Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 i didnt see this post sry
> 
> well thats how we did the tourny last time
> 
> ...


Didn't you have something more creative in store?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Oreki @Sabo







Sabo said:


> Have always like old school Mariah Carey.



No Mariah zone.



Sabo said:


> Break next week. Guess it’s time to get some games happening here @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp



Hey. Don't spoil me. (not like I didn't expect it )


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 10, 2020)

New ava


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Do you mean tournaments or games?
> 
> It isn't an iron rule that you can't make a game thread during a week we get a chapter. It just isn't wise at all to do so. This section is about discussing the manga One Piece so naturally the activity will and should be concentrated in the Telegrams. In case someone decides to host a game regardless either the activity will be split or people simply won't sign up. During break weeks there's barely something to discuss so games are a welcome change and _everyone _can focus on them to be an active participant.
> 
> ...



i thought about assigning every person an OP character, which would have abilities of their own, but thats very hard to balance in a simple dice game tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 10, 2020)

​


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New ava


I shared that stock here the other day. Did it inspire you? 

Looks dope.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 10, 2020)

Tournament with various rounds.

Board game.

Monopoly - OP edition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I shared that stock here the other day. Did it inspire you?
> 
> Looks dope.



Haha yeah that's where I got it. Always on the look out for stock


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 10, 2020)

OP Monopoly sounds like a good idea for a game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Anyone listen to any cool to music/artist you guys want to recommend?



been mostly listening to anime openings/endings now adays lol

but I can recommend some underrated artists like Neffex, Aviva or Laura Brehm




they r rly awesome if u go to their channel, u will realize how underrated they r lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> OP Monopoly sounds like a good idea for a game.



do u know ludu?

it can work on OP too lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> do u know ludu?
> 
> it can work on OP too lol


I don't. What is it?



T.D.A said:


> Haha yeah that's where I got it. Always on the look out for stock


Do you read Jujutsu Kaisen? That dude is a total badass


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I don't. What is it?
> 
> 
> Do you read Jujutsu Kaisen? That dude is a total badass



Na waiting for the anime before starting the series.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I don't. What is it?
> 
> 
> Do you read Jujutsu Kaisen? That dude is a total badass



its a board game like monopoly but can allow for more players, it will actually be fun asfk now that I think about it

u see its normally a 4 player game on this board, where each player has a color and 4 pieces to control



now what im gna do is instead of each player controlling 4 pieces, how about we have 4 teams of 4, and each player controls only one piece. So 16 players.

I believe there is also one that can take 8*4 players = 32 players

the goal is for one player of any team to reach the end line, its a race on the board and u can kill ur enemies forcing them to go bk to the starting line


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

@Kinjin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

so i have to make 4 to 8 teams

we can try 4 first so its the first time we do it lol


----------



## DeVision (Sep 10, 2020)

How would you play monopoly online?


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Na waiting for the anime before starting the series.


It's gonna be lit. It will start on October 2.

The voice of Yonji will voice Kento lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

this is a more clear video lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How would you play monopoly online?



not sure actually

the money stuff on monopoly would be a pain to keep track off, but its also fun to play and can be customized to OP settings

the problem is it doesnt allow many players ryt?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 10, 2020)

Sounds fun @Go D. Usopp. Go for it.

Just gotta make the rules easy to understand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

league worlds 2020


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Sounds fun @Go D. Usopp. Go for it.
> 
> Just gotta make the rules easy to understand.



sure gna make the 4 teams, and we'll do 16 players for this one.

will let u know when im done


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> not sure actually
> 
> the money stuff on monopoly would be a pain to keep track off, but its also fun to play and can be customized to OP settings
> 
> the problem is it doesnt allow many players ryt?



That's easy to solve actually.

It would be ~6 players per game and it would be more than one game, like group stages or something. Winners of those games would play a final one.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> sure gna make the 4 teams, and we'll do 16 players for this one.
> 
> will let u know when im done


16 players is a bit too little to make a sign-up thread for. Can't you make it 32 at least?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's easy to solve actually.
> 
> It would be ~6 players per game and it would be more than one game, like group stages or something. Winners of those games would play a final one.



i like that actually 



Kinjin said:


> 16 players is a bit too little to make a sign-up thread for. Can't you make it 32 at least?



yea maybe we can do 32, gna have to do some trial on 8 by 4 board, its gna be a big mess but doable


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2020)

still solos one piece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> still solos one piece


_*The undisputed GOAT 


*_​


----------



## Ren. (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its a board game like monopoly but can allow for more players, it will actually be fun asfk now that I think about it
> 
> u see its normally a 4 player game on this board, where each player has a color and 4 pieces to control
> 
> ...


Sounds like s tone of effort for the host


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

I want to eventually steal @Alibaba Saluja  waifu game idea and make a "Recruit Your Pirate Crew" Game with 3x times the characters and have Zoro, Sanji, Shanks and Mihawk as the only 'SSS - Class'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 10, 2020)

*Rolling for Zoro, Mihawk and Shanks. 







*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Rolling for Zoro, Mihawk and Shanks.*



Ain't going to be that easy. For Zoro, you might need recruit 5 swordsmen first and then roll with a sword in your mouth and get a certain number. 

Let's see


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I want to eventually steal @Alibaba Saluja  waifu game idea and make a "Recruit Your Pirate Crew" Game with 3x times the characters and have Zoro, Sanji, Shanks and Mihawk as the only 'SSS - Class'



I took it from the gacha I'm playing


*Spoiler*: __ 





Ofc Zoro and Mihawk should be the only EX-Rank


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Ain't going to be that easy. For Zoro, you might need recruit 5 swordsmen first and then roll with a sword in your mouth and get a certain number.
> 
> Let's see


 


*Too late. I won already. *


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Too late. I won already. *


----------



## Oreki (Sep 10, 2020)

I thought ludo was a common game


----------



## Oreki (Sep 10, 2020)

@Sabo there should be a new poll


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Since it’s break you guys should all join the Kingdom hunger game  starting next week.
> 
> it won’t be at Nat’s level, but should be good. I’m getting the hang of this.


You copied my thread without giving me any credit yet are only praising Nat's game


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You copied my thread without giving me any credit yet are only praising Nat's game


Hahahahaha


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Sabo there should be a new poll


What should it be?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> What should it be?


*Favourite Black Clover characters. 


*


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Favourite Black Clover characters. *


@Kinjin go for it. You know this series best


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Kinjin go for it. You know this series best


*@Kinjin *


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

Mountain Dewit


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Need to be mention @Lurker helping Marshall Law get 6 votes


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 10, 2020)

I'd much rather have you guys post in the BC section.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You copied my thread without giving me any credit yet are only praising Nat's game


Thirst.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I'd much rather have you guys post in the BC section.


NO


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I'd much rather have you guys post in the BC section.


*Oh shit. I forgot we got it now. I'll try to contribute there. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You copied my thread without giving me any credit yet are only praising Nat's game


@Sabo 's real reply


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> NO


What if I host a global Black Clover event with prizes? 

I'll probably do that at one point.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> What if I host a global Black Clover event with prizes?
> 
> I'll probably do that at one point.


Do a capture the waifu game and I’ll be there 1 hour per day every day


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)

@NO


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> What if I host a global Black Clover event with prizes?
> 
> I'll probably do that at one point.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Do a capture the waifu game and I’ll be there 1 hour per day every day


Possible. No lol

1 hour per day is nothing. We had peeps online 24/7 for an event I hosted this year


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)

Everyone should tag Nat until she comes back.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)

@Nataly


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

@Nataly we have a hunger game happening


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)

!Nataly


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 10, 2020)

Tag OL legends like @Coruscation, @Hayn or @HisMajestyMihawk.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Let's go dice time. Loser change their name to "Nat's Dupe" for a day


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Let's go dice time. Loser change their name to "Nat's Dupe" for a day


@Nataly He's crazy.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Nataly He's crazy.


 @Nataly  let's roll


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Ummm...


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

@Blade let's roll! It would be perfect if you lose the bet cuz you already have the Salormoon thing. 

Also need at least 5 people to roll to make it work 

Edit:


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Blade let's roll! It would be perfect if you lose the bet cuz you already have the Salormoon thing.




we gonna have a bet the day yamcha becomes stronger than gogeta


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Come help me @Go D. Usopp


Blade said:


> we gonna have a bet the day yamcha becomes stronger than gogeta


That will be the day you stop winning love by day light.


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2020)

negged for that sailor petty joke


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

@Blade
Neg me again and I’m drop a -4200 bomb on you twice a day for a month. Blah blah blah Maru... uchiha stuff.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Blade let's roll! It would be perfect if you lose the bet cuz you already have the Salormoon thing.
> 
> Also need at least 5 people to roll to make it work
> 
> Edit:





Blade said:


> we gonna have a bet the day yamcha becomes stronger than gogeta



blade never rolls cuz hes such a ....






































a cat


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)

Blade said:


>


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> blade never rolls cuz hes such a ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)

Did Sabo really neg you?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

leaked picture of blade losing bet to sabo, colorized


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Did Sabo really neg you?







no


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> leaked picture of blade losing bet to sabo, colorized




once i rep recharge, you get a 43k neg, twice


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)

Sabo don't ever think of it. Won't end well.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> once i rep recharge, you get a 43k neg, twice



truth hurts doesnt it 


why dont u roll to confirm its not truth


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> truth hurts doesnt it




not as much as a combined 86k neg


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> not as much as a combined 86k neg































its gna become a leaked picture of blade's double ponder neg sandwich erasing my existence


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

no tbh ive never seen u roll dice blade

u didnt even want to join the previous dice tourny

how scared are u 

did u see me with the name nana's dupe 2 days ago?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

how come vegito has better abilities in every single dbz game i played lol


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> how come vegito has better abilities in every single dbz game i played lol


Watch it.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Watch it.



gogeta is the better character, but games say otherwise


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> gogeta is the better character, but games say otherwise


No they are the same.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No they are the same.



well atleast they both dont need earrings to fuse



oh w8


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well atleast they both dont need earrings to fuse
> 
> 
> 
> oh w8


I'm gonna let Blade neg you.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm gonna let Blade neg you.



u both dont like painful truths eh


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u both dont like painful truths eh


All Fusions are Fusions.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 10, 2020)

*Vegeta and Lord Frieza are the best of DB franchise. Brolly is dope too. *


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Oh, sorry, I was driving before...


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

am i the only one that likes krillin and gohan lol


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> am i the only one that likes krillin and gohan lol


Kids Gohan is my favourite DBZ character. Krillin pass his prime since DB.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2020)

@DeVision


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision


That’s gonna take 4 hrs. Let’s roll, Mickey


----------



## Ren. (Sep 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Kids Gohan is my favourite DBZ character. Krillin pass his prime since DB.


@Blade is that you?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> That’s gonna take 4 hrs. Let’s roll, Mickey



what are we rolling?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> what are we rolling?


5 - 6 people need to roll. Losers change the name to Nat’s Dupe as a promo campaign to get her back


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 5 - 6 people need to roll. Losers change the name to Nat’s Dupe as a promo campaign to get her back


what did you roll?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> what did you roll?


578


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 578


who else has rolled?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

im never doing that again lol gl with that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> im never doing that again lol gl with that


pfft.....


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> who else has rolled?


Usopp 

just now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 578





Go D. Usopp said:


> im never doing that again lol gl with that



I can not do that bad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

wow.....My throw is broken.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Wtf? I’m top position


----------



## DeVision (Sep 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision



?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 11, 2020)

Oh wow. Supes gonna be Nat's dupe.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh wow. Supes gonna be Nat's dupe.


Go D. Ussop is the low man right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 11, 2020)

This is what random gave me:


----------



## DeVision (Sep 11, 2020)

Naamy.


----------



## shaantu (Sep 11, 2020)

uhhhhhhh


----------



## shaantu (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


>


Welcome home


----------



## shaantu (Sep 11, 2020)

I want to thank you all for birthday wishes, sorry I couldn't respond cause I had really tough weeks recently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I want to thank you all for birthday wishes, sorry I couldn't respond cause I had really tough weeks recently


Hope all is well. Btw, can you roll 12 dice real quick?


----------



## shaantu (Sep 11, 2020)

is this some kind of bait?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

these r actually high quality fusions @Mickey Mouse 

better than 2 saiyans i know of 

@Lurker


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> is this some kind of bait?


@Go D. Usopp  needs your help


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> is this some kind of bait?



nah its just how we welcome ppl here

a roll of 12 is mandatory now

uve been absent for awhile eh?


----------



## shaantu (Sep 11, 2020)

I wasn't here for about a month? not so sure


----------



## Lurko (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> these r actually high quality fusions @Mickey Mouse
> 
> better than 2 saiyans i know of
> 
> @Lurker


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I wasn't here for about a month? not so sure



u see since the monarchy of sabo took control of the convo

things have changed alot

oh how i miss the good ol days when me n u were the convo owners


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Sep 11, 2020)

What with these pictures


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What with these pictures


One Piece fusion.

Click on one of the links and try it out


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> One Piece fusion.
> 
> Click on one of the links and try it out



No Brook


----------



## Flame (Sep 11, 2020)

i mixed hancock + robin together and nothing really changed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> No Brook




Blame Mickey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> i mixed hancock + robin together and nothing really changed


Well, you cannot really do better than a 10/10


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Btw @Flame @Mysticreader  wanna join a hunger game?



Don’t worry if you don’t read the manga. I’ll find you a badass character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Btw @Flame @Mysticreader  wanna join a hunger game?
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t worry if you don’t read the manga. I’ll find you a badass character.



Sure, if there are still slots left after the regulars there 

Random me ty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Sure, if there are still slots left after the regulars there
> 
> Random me ty


Section dead af lol. Need more to fill the gaps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Btw @Flame @Mysticreader  wanna join a hunger game?
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t worry if you don’t read the manga. I’ll find you a badass character.


sure, who you got for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

I’ll ping you guys later. Game starts in 2.5 days.

everyone else welcome to join also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 11, 2020)

Game addicts 

7 days fasting for all of you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Sep 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Game addicts
> 
> 7 days fasting for all of you


Says the game addict.


----------



## Flower (Sep 11, 2020)

:rangikuGuess not, then.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 11, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Says the game addict.



Flowa?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 11, 2020)

Cypher said:


> :rangikuGuess not, then.


*Flowa?*


----------



## Flower (Sep 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Flowa?





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Flowa?*


The hell is Flowa?


----------



## Flower (Sep 11, 2020)

Raitoooooooooooo!!!

:shiba:.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 11, 2020)

Cypher said:


> The hell is Flowa?



I was going to give  to Flowa but alas you're not Flowa.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 11, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Raitoooooooooooo!!!
> 
> :shiba:.


----------



## Flower (Sep 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I was going to give  to Flowa but alas you're not Flowa.


Nah, I'm Vishnu.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 11, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Nah, I'm Vishnu.



I mistook Kiwi for you the other day


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 11, 2020)

​


----------



## shaantu (Sep 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


She's coming in Act 4


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Says the game addict.



w8 first time seeing u on OP section lol


----------



## Flower (Sep 11, 2020)

She better join.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> She's coming in Act 4



what will she do tho


----------



## Flower (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 first time seeing u on OP section lol


I've been here since March, just rarely post anywhere aside from Mafia games.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Cypher said:


> I've been here since March, just rarely post anywhere aside from Mafia games.



how u like this forum so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> how u like this forum so far?


Pretty nice, but so big. Feels like a different place everytime I go to a different section.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Pretty nice, but so big. Feels like a different place everytime I go to a different section.



yea u have different regulars on every section lol but its fun to lurk around on other sections every now n then lmao

here on OL, every1 is a dice and meme addict 

we also have games here every now n then, u can feel free to join

i think its probably the most active anime section on the forum now hmm


----------



## Lurko (Sep 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea u have different regulars on every section lol but its fun to lurk around on other sections every now n then lmao
> 
> here on OL, every1 is a dice and meme addict
> 
> ...


Dice are great!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Dice are great!



yea all fun n games until u have to change ur name and avi for set amount of time


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 11, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Dice are great!



One week sooner and you could've participated in the waifu game flowa.


----------



## Flower (Sep 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> One week sooner and you could've participated in the waifu game flowa.


No husbando game?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 11, 2020)

Cypher said:


> No *husbando* game?







Alibaba Saluja said:


> One week sooner and you could've participated in the *waifu* game flowa.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Cypher said:


> No husbando game?





Alibaba Saluja said:


>



isnt @Sabo doing that lol

or smthing similar idk


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> isnt @Sabo doing that lol
> 
> or smthing similar idk



He's indeed doing something with a lot of males.

Who knows what it is.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> isnt @Sabo doing that lol
> 
> or smthing similar idk



Jokes aside 

It's a Kingdom Hunger game. The same as Nat's hunger games.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> He's indeed doing something with a lot of males.
> 
> Who knows what it is.





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Jokes aside
> 
> It's a Kingdom Hunger game. The same as Nat's hunger games.



nono he said he wanted to do a similar game like urs but for all pirates or smth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

the kingdom game


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> nono he said he wanted to do a similar game like urs but for all pirates or smth



Aye. "Eventually". Who knows when that will be


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2020)

adult simon is that multiversal ninga

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp 


stop being a dumb ninger and watch ttgl


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 11, 2020)

*Watch/read Black Clover  *


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Go D. Usopp
> 
> 
> stop being a dumb ninger and watch ttgl



i disliked dbz at the end because everyone and his mom can destroy planets with a finger and now u want me to watch some universal level series 


nah bruv i prefer simpler chill stuff.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i disliked dbz at the end because everyone and his mom can destroy planets with a finger and now u want me to watch some universal level series
> 
> 
> nah bruv i prefer simpler chill stuff.




it's not about power levels though, in this case

it's quality and one of the manliest series


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> it's not about power levels though, in this case
> 
> it's quality and one of the manliest series



why r ppl that massive in size


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why r ppl that massive in size














that was a poster, lad 


if you watch the series, them reaching multiversal levels in the end, it won't surprise you, because it has lot's of sci fi/crazy hax elements, plus character development, great ost and good pace


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> that was a poster, lad
> 
> 
> if you watch the series, them reaching multiversal levels in the end, it won't surprise you, because it has lot's of sci fi/crazy hax elements, plus character development, great ost and good pace



what are these bullsht sizes dude


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what are these bullsht sizes dude




that's the size of their testosterone, lad, not their fault


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2020)

big deal


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> that's the size of their testosterone, lad, not their fault



i wanted to actually give it and evanglion a try

never been a fan of these kinnda series, so its very low on my list lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> big deal



cant this drill guy 1 shot the entire dbz universe too


----------



## Lurko (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> cant this drill guy 1 shot the entire dbz universe too


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what are these bullsht sizes dude





Blade said:


> big deal



Wtf are these sizes??


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 11, 2020)

Never been a fan of mecha 

I think I never watched one mecha anime.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> cant this drill guy 1 shot the entire dbz universe too




in his strongest state

he onepunches the whole verse


----------



## Lurko (Sep 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> in his strongest state
> 
> he onepunches the whole verse


Xeno Chads must be called for a shot.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Xeno Chads must be called for a shot.




sadly

even the xeno chads can't win this time


----------



## Lurko (Sep 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> sadly
> 
> even the xeno chads can't win this time


Truly sad.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Truly sad.




don't worry though

their double super dragon fist tech, can still erase 95% of the other manga verses


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Never been a fan of mecha
> 
> I think I never watched one mecha anime.


yea same, except maybe code gease

but i didnt rly like it that much, and one of the reasons is the big mecha influence lol



Blade said:


> in his strongest state
> 
> he onepunches the whole verse


figured 



Lurker said:


> Xeno Chads must be called for a shot.


did xeno do anything tho lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea same, except maybe code gease
> 
> but i didnt rly like it that much, and one of the reasons is the big mecha influence lol
> 
> ...


You know nothing about the true canon.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 11, 2020)

​


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2020)

xeno chads = the strongest non canon versions of kakarot and vegeta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You know nothing about the true canon.



well u see i havent watched super but ik alot about it

for the longest time i thought shenron was the strongest dbz character

but man its just too ridiculous when they all one shot planets like baloons at the end


----------



## Lurko (Sep 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> xeno chads = the strongest non canon versions of kakarot and vegeta


This>>>>>>>The Manga.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

i thought gohan was gna surpass goku and vegeta

how wrong i was


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 11, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i thought gohan was gna surpass goku and vegeta
> 
> how wrong i was


At least in the Anime he got a lot stronger in 48 hours but Manga cucked him after the Kefla fight....


----------



## Lurko (Sep 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Jesus man....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Jesus man....


*Burger *


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea same, except maybe code gease
> 
> but i didnt rly like it that much, and one of the reasons is the big mecha influence lol
> 
> ...



Yeah I watched Code Geass.

I actually liked it because although it was mecha the MC was pretty cool and I like those type of char. Super intelligent guys outsmarting everyone


----------



## Lurko (Sep 11, 2020)

No Gundam love.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yeah I watched Code Geass.
> 
> I actually liked it because although it was mecha the MC was pretty cool and I like those type of char. Super intelligent guys outsmarting everyone


*Lulu, CC and Schneizel are the best. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> At least in the Anime he got a lot stronger in 48 hours but Manga cucked him after the Kefla fight....



That manga fight>everything else for anime Gohan.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That manga fight>everything else for anime Gohan.


You mean the fight that wasn't shown?


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lulu, CC and Schneizel are the best. *



They're all great 

Those two geniuses and C.C. best girl.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> the kingdom game


It will be lit once started. Got a tone of custom events ready. Section slow, probably due to One Piece chapter. Starting in 2 days once the telegram dies down.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

@Oreki  guess who?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yeah I watched Code Geass.
> 
> I actually liked it because although it was mecha the MC was pretty cool and I like those type of char. Super intelligent guys outsmarting everyone





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lulu, CC and Schneizel are the best. *



i hated that suzaku character. actual waste of oxygen.

lulu was kool, schniezel was easily the best, and lloyd and kallen were sick too

but jeez suzaku ruined the show for me, much more than the mecha setup



Sabo said:


> It will be lit once started. Got a tone of custom events ready. Section slow, probably due to One Piece chapter. Starting in 2 days once the telegram dies down.



welp lets see it


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Quick, someone hide @DeVision 's phone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> They're all great
> 
> Those two geniuses and C.C. best girl.



hard choice between kallen and cc


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You mean the fight that wasn't shown?



Only for those who lack


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Yeah Usopp changing his name again


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>


Took that many rounds to get on my level. You better stay away from the casino later


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja game did this to me....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

I have not hit 700 in to damn long.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

ugh just barely....


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Took that many rounds to get on my level. You better stay away from the casino later



*insert 903 roll*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

I am starting to get better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

can u roll them all in one post 

and ur the one that complains when i double post smtimes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> can u roll them all in one post
> 
> and ur the one that complains when i double post smtimes



You have me mistaken for someone else.....idiot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

insulting @Go D. Usopp seems to help.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You have me mistaken for someone else.....idiot.



r u doubting a sniper's eye? 



rookie mistake


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Yo @Mickey Mouse later we can split @Go D. Usopp assets in the Chrollosim. Gonna
Be easy money


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> r u doubting a sniper's eye?
> 
> 
> 
> rookie mistake



You are the rook here, boy! You super novas seem to have gotten a bit to cocky lately. It is time someone reminds ya of the order of things!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Yo @Mickey Mouse later we can split @Go D. Usopp assets in the Chrollosim. Gonna
> Be easy money



yea easy money for me 

ppl keep talking about that section, what is it like in there lol, is it even open?



Mickey Mouse said:


> You are the rook here, boy! You super novas seem to have gotten a bit to cocky lately. It is time someone reminds ya of the order of things!



dont ever group me with shtty group like supernova 

specially when u have rolls like these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

look its not hard


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea easy money for me
> 
> ppl keep talking about that section, what is it like in there lol, is it even open?
> 
> ...


Open 1 month a year. Should be soon.

@Majin Lu do you know the status of the Chrollosm?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea easy money for me
> 
> ppl keep talking about that section, what is it like in there lol, is it even open?
> 
> ...



My rolls are good enough to keep me out of the name change.....Nana's dupe......now about to be Nataly's Dupe.


But.....you do not seem to like Super Novas......that gives me an idea for a bet....


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My rolls are good enough to keep me out of the name change.....Nana's dupe......now about to be Nataly's Dupe.
> 
> 
> But.....you do not seem to like Super Novas......that gives me an idea for a bet....



idk what ur thinking

but lets not go there



we can talk it out u know


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 11, 2020)

welp brb

gotta get stuff rdy for the ludu game

might be able to have it done by next week which will be a break week


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> welp brb
> 
> gotta get stuff rdy for the ludu game
> 
> might be able to have it done by next week which will be a break week


Should be good! Make sure everyone gets prizes


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Oreki  guess who?


No, there is no gender change, let the guy stay a guy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk what ur thinking
> 
> but lets not go there
> 
> ...



Sir....you are talking to someone who gambled a month long ban and upheld that debt with sheer will power. I have no reasoning!


----------



## Kiemi (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> No, there is no gender change, let the guy stay a guy



where is your sig from?

the animation is beautiful, is this even One Piece?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> No, there is no gender change, let the guy stay a guy


One day we will find you a best girl


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> where is your sig from?
> 
> the animation is beautiful, is this even One Piece?


If not for that sig I wouldn't have recognized you lol


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> One day we will find you a best girl


Not from one piece


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

@Oreki watching episode 1 of Hyouka right now. Is this some of sort of Japanese high school soap opera?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Not from one piece


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Oreki watching episode 1 of Hyouka right now. Is this some of sort of Japanese high school soap opera?


You like soap opera so it's all fine lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You like soap opera so it's all fine lol


20mins in.... doesn't seem like it's my thing. First 3 mins when Oreki came into the room and saw that girl I thought it was some sort of high school hentai.

Edit: watching episode 2. Not working, bro. Glade you like it though


----------



## Kiemi (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> If not for that sig I wouldn't have recognized you lol


yeah yeah, at least answer my question


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 12, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> yeah yeah, at least answer my question



oreki's majestic sig 

its from one piece movie stampede lol

that animation is too good to be true isnt it


----------



## Kiemi (Sep 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oreki's majestic sig
> 
> its from one piece movie stampede lol
> 
> that animation is too good to be true isnt it


Ahhh I haven't seen that yet

Honestly, it's too pretty to be OP 

It's not One Piece without the ugly low budget animation and awful pacing


----------



## DeVision (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Quick, someone hide @DeVision 's phone.



A Godess appeared.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 20mins in.... doesn't seem like it's my thing. First 3 mins when Oreki came into the room and saw that girl I thought it was some sort of high school hentai.
> 
> Edit: watching episode 2. Not working, bro. Glade you like it though


Well I guess... what can i say lol



Kiemi said:


> yeah yeah, at least answer my question


What mr go d usopp said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 12, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> Ahhh I haven't seen that yet
> 
> Honestly, it's too pretty to be OP
> 
> It's not One Piece without the ugly low budget animation and awful pacing



tbh ive been liking wano's animation so far lol

but the pacing still sht obv 

but one pace can fix that


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Wano kinda have same animation as one piece stamphede

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kiemi (Sep 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> tbh ive been liking wano's animation so far lol
> 
> but the pacing still sht obv
> 
> but one pace can fix that


 One Pace is good for the people with no patience like me. No more 5 minutes intros

Tbf, I only watched Marineford and the Ace fillers in Alabasta for OP anime...basically every episode with Ace 

And some clips here and there on youtube tho lol


----------



## Kiemi (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Wano kinda have same animation as one piece stamphede


Too bad Wano ain't good enough for a rewatch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Well I guess... what can i say lol
> 
> 
> What mr go d usopp said



btw u can call me gosopp, or usopp, or just uso xd

much easier 



Kiemi said:


> One Pace is good for the people with no patience like me. No more 5 minutes intros
> 
> Tbf, I only watched Marineford and the Ace fillers in Alabasta for OP anime...basically every episode with Ace
> 
> And some clips here and there on youtube tho lol



once u go one pace, u can never go bk lol

kinda do miss some filler interactions tho lmao, but yea just gotta watch them here and there on yt 

ace in alabasta was rly kool actually

and ofc condoriano filler


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> Too bad Wano ain't good enough for a rewatch


Well it ain't bad but to be honest I skip everything on anime expect Luffy part lol



Go D. Usopp said:


> btw u can call me gosopp, or usopp, or just uso xd
> 
> much easier


Uso is the most easiest so I'll go with this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Looking good, Uso!


----------



## Kiemi (Sep 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw u can call me gosopp, or usopp, or just uso xd
> 
> much easier
> 
> ...


Ace's outfit in Alabasta fillers was one of my fav. It looked really cool on him

And I actually did watch the c̶o̶n̶d̶o̶r̶i̶a̶n̶o̶  Con D. Oriano fillers just to see what the fuss was about and gotta say, he should of been the next nakama

Down with Carrot
In with Con D. Oriano!





Oreki said:


> Well it ain't bad but to be honest I skip everything on anika expect Luffy part lol


B-But 95% of the anime is Luffy


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Well it ain't bad but to be honest I skip everything on anime expect Luffy part lol
> 
> 
> Uso is the most easiest so I'll go with this one



if u watch on one pace u rly wont have to skip much lol its pretty good

breh ive seen ppl call me GDU before 





Sabo said:


> Looking good, Uso!





rip wwe lol



Kiemi said:


> Ace's outfit in Alabasta fillers was one of my fav. It looked really cool on him
> 
> And I actually did watch the c̶o̶n̶d̶o̶r̶i̶a̶n̶o̶  Con D. Oriano fillers just to see what the fuss was about and gotta say, he should of been the next nakama
> 
> ...



ace was much better character on alabasta than MF, that filler did him insane amount of justice by giving him some screen time.

him roasting giant scorpions, shrektifying ships, and stalemating smoker who luffy always ran from bk then 

Con D. Oriano


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> if u watch on one pace u rly wont have to skip much lol its pretty good
> 
> breh ive seen ppl call me GDU before


Short form of your name lol. I have seen lot of people who use short form of someone name, usually when it's long.

I usually read manga fully so I just watch anime mostly for fights rather than story line.



Kiemi said:


> B-But 95% of the anime is


Benefits of being Luffy fan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi @Underworld Broker 




























And bye bye


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hi @Underworld Broker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi hi


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> hi hi


Roll a 12 dice real quick


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Open 1 month a year. Should be soon.
> 
> @Majin Lu do you know the status of the Chrollosm?


It was discussed. About when it will happen, I have no idea yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Roll a 12 dice real quick



im not joining name change games rofl


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> im not joining name change games rofl


Truly an Underworld Broker! Hears all and knows all. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



alright, who’s the snitch


----------



## DeVision (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Truly an Underworld Broker! Hears all and knows all.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Tricking someone into a bet is futile.
No one gonna accept the punishment if they didn't know. XD

PS. it was me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Tricking someone into a bet is futile.
> No one gonna accept the punishment if they didn't know. XD
> 
> PS. it was me.



Meh. T’was using it as Usopp bait for a laugh later


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 12, 2020)

this is so wild rofl


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

Morning gents


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

It was missing Lewd rating


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

No, in Lawlets thread


----------



## Ren. (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> No, in Lawlets thread


@NO


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge doesn't miss a chance to give lewd ratings.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Light D Lamperouge doesn't miss a chance to give lewd ratings.


**


----------



## Ren. (Sep 12, 2020)

Now now. You can only give reputation 16 times per day. Just hold your horses.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

Let's see how the day will be


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> **


----------



## DeVision (Sep 12, 2020)

Okay. Should I go outside today or just play @Soca and be a lazyass? 
Dice will tell. Over 600 I go out.  XD


----------



## DeVision (Sep 12, 2020)

F*ck you dice.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 12, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 12, 2020)

Goes to OL for One piece.

Sees DB


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 12, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 12, 2020)

If there's complaints or personal vendettas take it to the pms or make a thread in the staff conference room, don't bring that nonsense in here. Don't let me say this again.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Why is Luffy on her chest or close to it?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 12, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> B-But 95% of the anime is Luffy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Why is Luffy on her chest or close to it?


*He died and went to heaven. *​


----------



## Ren. (Sep 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> He died and went to heaven.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 12, 2020)

​


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Soca said:


> If there's complaints or personal vendettas take it to the pms or make a thread in the staff conference room, don't bring that nonsense in here. Don't let me say this again.


What happened

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What happened


Nothing. Absolutely nothing happened


----------



## Ren. (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What happened


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Nothing. Absolutely nothing happened


I thought you did something to start a war


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I thought you did something to start a war


 my name isn't @Ren.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I thought you did something to start a war


That was me


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> That was me


What you did?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What you did?


Nothing as Zoro said


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 12, 2020)

​


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 12, 2020)

@Oreki did Sai make your avy?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Oreki did Sai make your avy?


Who is that? I don't know who created the avy but it was someone from OJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

I need a new avy 

Who can make god tier avys here?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Who is that? I don't know who created the avy but it someone from OJ



Saiken (was mod on OJ and had some dope shit edits in his gallery)

examples:


LOL hold up i just found it in his gallery

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Sep 12, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Saiken (was mod on OJ and had some dope shit edits in his gallery)
> 
> examples:
> 
> ...


I used the second bach.

My first Luffy avatar on NF @Oreki


----------



## DeVision (Sep 12, 2020)

Soca said:


> If there's complaints or personal vendettas take it to the pms or make a thread in the staff conference room, don't bring that nonsense in here. Don't let me say this again.



I have something against a lazy ass. Please let me do it here. 

How are you? Whenever I see you posting without a "good morning" (or something like that) I feel something is off.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Saiken (was mod on OJ and had some dope shit edits in his gallery)
> 
> examples:
> 
> ...


He was inactive when I joined OJ, although I remember him wearing buggy avy lol. Those are really some great covers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 12, 2020)

​


----------



## Soca (Sep 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I have something against a lazy ass. Please let me do it here.
> 
> How are you? Whenever I see you posting without a "good morning" (or something like that) I feel something is off.


That's what I was gonna do till the vibe was thrown off and I had to go into mod mode 

It's back now tho so morning....hoe 

what I tell you bout changing your avatar


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> He was inactive when I joined OJ, although I remember him wearing buggy avy lol. Those are really some great covers



Yeah he made cool stuff, hasnt been active overall when I was there either, but he was definitely posting at least a tiny bit more 1-2 years before OJ got shut down. Kinda sad he didnt put all his edits from OJ on deviantart cause theres missing so much stuff which was also pretty neat


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 12, 2020)

Unironically the shit he made was fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Sep 12, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Saiken (was mod on OJ and had some dope shit edits in his gallery)
> 
> examples:
> 
> ...


His doffy edits


----------



## Irene (Sep 12, 2020)

I wonder if someone can make me a doffy sig to keep


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> Ace's outfit in Alabasta fillers was one of my fav. It looked really cool on him
> 
> And I actually did watch the c̶o̶n̶d̶o̶r̶i̶a̶n̶o̶  Con D. Oriano fillers just to see what the fuss was about and gotta say, he should of been the next nakama
> 
> ...


Get out. 


DeVision said:


> Tricking someone into a bet is futile.
> No one gonna accept the punishment if they didn't know. XD
> 
> PS. it was me.


I already shattered @Underworld Broker entire confidence when I defeated her.


Soca said:


> If there's complaints or personal vendettas take it to the pms or make a thread in the staff conference room, don't bring that nonsense in here. Don't let me say this again.





Sabo said:


> Nothing. Absolutely nothing happened



Oh my God, just say what happened real quick. Stop being a couple of aloof @Lurker s.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 12, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 12, 2020)

Mickey trying to ban me?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 12, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mickey trying to ban me?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 12, 2020)

Soca said:


> That's what I was gonna do till the vibe was thrown off and I had to go into mod mode






Soca said:


> It's back now tho so morning....hoe



Hey.. Come with me. I want to take down @Mickey Mouse .










Soca said:


> what I tell you bout changing your avatar



I knew it. I even said it. XD
They stealing it (and using gifs without permission). @Kinjin for example. 




Mickey Mouse said:


> I already shattered @Underworld Broker entire confidence when I defeated her.



Is this true @Underworld Broker ? Do you need help?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah he made cool stuff, hasnt been active overall when I was there either, but he was definitely posting at least a tiny bit more 1-2 years before OJ got shut down. Kinda sad he didnt put all his edits from OJ on deviantart cause theres missing so much stuff which was also pretty neat


 I remember lots of users back on OJ who used to make gfx art but after OJ shutdown they're all Unknown and back on OJ it was kind of famous to create such gfx but these days hardly anyone cares lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mickey trying to ban me?


If Mickey wants it you probably deserve


----------



## January (Sep 12, 2020)

Any contenders out there?

:spookyoni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

January said:


> Any contenders out there?
> 
> :spookyoni


----------



## January (Sep 12, 2020)

After 100 matches finally i beat Ali.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

January said:


> After 100 matches finally i beat Ali.



That's a great achievement.



Congratz.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2020)

January said:


> Any contenders out there?
> 
> :spookyoni



What shall the bet be....


----------



## Lurko (Sep 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> If Mickey wants it you probably deserve


Don't make me.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

But man I'm bored today.



Let's do something different.

If anyone wants, concentrate, choose an area of your life then screenshot this. 


I didn't find bigger than this


----------



## January (Sep 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What shall the bet be....


We fight for our fandom

Ulti vs Yamato



Alibaba Saluja said:


> But man I'm bored today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the Emperor


*Spoiler*: __ 








Does this mean i will face a coup-d'etat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

January said:


> We fight for our fandom
> 
> Ulti vs Yamato
> 
> ...



Interesting. 

That's generally a positive card. Good stuff.

:spookyoni


----------



## Oreki (Sep 12, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Don't make me.


To eliminate you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Sep 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Interesting.
> 
> That's *generally* a positive card. Good stuff.
> 
> :spookyoni


I can see the coup-d'etat happening


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

January said:


> I can see the coup-d'etat happening



The general key meanings for the Emperor are:

Older man, stability, dependability, fatherhood, father-figure, structure, protectiveness, authority, logical, pratical.

If you really really don't want kids it could be a bad omen depending on your question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## January (Sep 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The general key meanings for the Emperor are:
> 
> Older man, stability, dependability, fatherhood, father-figure, structure, protectiveness, authority, logical, pratical.
> 
> If you really really don't want kids it could be a bad omen depending on your question.


Godfather sounds nice




*You may call me Don from now on!*


----------



## DeVision (Sep 12, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



Inb4 comment: "DeV is that you?"


----------



## DeVision (Sep 12, 2020)

January said:


> Godfather sounds nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Soca ban this f*cker already.


----------



## January (Sep 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca ban this f*cker already.


----------



## Soca (Sep 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca ban this f*cker already.


on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 12, 2020)

Goodbye @January 
See ya in about 4 months.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> But man I'm bored today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


January said:


> We fight for our fandom
> 
> Ulti vs Yamato



Challenge accepted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> But man I'm bored today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i got the fool


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 12, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> im not joining name change games rofl





Sabo said:


> Meh. T’was using it as Usopp bait for a laugh later



this ningen 



































demmit how does broki knows, wuda been sick to see her change names and avi


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2020)

What does getting "the devil" mean, @Alibaba Saluja !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

Of all the 78 cards in the Tarot deck, The Devil is the worst and the most negative of all cards 



Go D. Usopp said:


> i got the fool



The Fool is not a bad card 

Actually it resembles Luffy/Usopp in a way.


----------



## January (Sep 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Challenge accepted.


Let's go Satan-san!


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What does getting "the devil" mean, @Alibaba Saluja !!!



The key meanings for The Devil are:

Addiction, depression, mental health issues, secrecy, obsession, cheating, dependency, bondage, materialism, sexuality, powerlessness, hopelessness, abuse, violence, assault.

Like if you were in a relationship and asked about it and this card came it would mean deceiving/lying/cheating. You get the gist of it.


----------



## January (Sep 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What does getting "the devil" mean, @Alibaba Saluja !!!


You gonna get 666


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Of all the 78 cards in the Tarot deck, The Devil is the worst and the most negative of all cards


What a fucking surprise....


January said:


> Let's go Satan-san!



Yamato smashes again!!!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 12, 2020)

i knew something was wrong with mickey


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The key meanings for The Devil are:
> 
> Addiction, depression, mental health issues, secrecy, obsession, cheating, dependency, bondage, materialism, sexuality, powerlessness, hopelessness, abuse, violence, assault.
> 
> Like if you were in a relationship and asked about it and this card came it would mean deceiving/lying/cheating. You get the gist of it.



........literally fucking 9 or even 10 of those......literally.....


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What a fucking surprise....



Well the way you interact here changed recently so it's not off the mark. Like ~a week give or take.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The key meanings for The Devil are:
> 
> Addiction, depression, mental health issues, secrecy, obsession, cheating, dependency, bondage, materialism, sexuality, powerlessness, hopelessness, abuse, violence, assault.
> 
> Like if you were in a relationship and asked about it and this card came it would mean deceiving/lying/cheating. You get the gist of it.



hawkin gets 0% chance of survival when he pulls this card


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ........literally fucking 9 or even 10 of those......literally.....



Luckily for you I'm an holistic therapist 

Ask away


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hawkin gets 0% chance of survival when he pulls this card



If he pulls this card on himself he might as well start writing his will.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Well the way you interact here changed recently so it's not off the mark. Like ~a week give or take.





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Luckily for you I'm an holistic therapist
> 
> Ask away



How do I change my current fate?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2020)

or does it only last a week?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

Well I don't know the specifics so:

- It may only be a phase that sooner or later goes away (a cycle).

- If it's something karmic (so like fate), you ask to pay it later or do good deeds to other living beings(to not pay the full price of it).

- Or if it's related to the Law of Atraction, just change your mindset to be more positive in life.


----------



## January (Sep 12, 2020)

I'd say engage in more meaningful activities which makes you feel alive.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

Unfortunately something external that gives you positive feelings, the lack of it will give you the inverse (logically), which causes some form of dependency and escapism. That's what entertainment and pleasure are all about. To escape from the feelings we have within.

Just let go of all those negative stuff, with silence, serenity and solitude.

That's the path of the spiritual seeker. 

However you may find worth and feel fulfilled in some meaningful activity, which really depends on what your life purpose is.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 12, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja is getting more scary every day


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Alibaba Saluja is getting more scary every day



I prefer to joke around, being serious is boring


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 12, 2020)

i'd just say take deep breaths and work out more to boost confidence. I have to do that too.

take ur time with finding friends, cuz the ones u get easily, can be lost easily.

nothing wrong with being a normal human being, unfollow and stop chasing over ppl and ideals that are just fakely advertised on the media.

i guess these would be some stuff one can do to have some peace of mind


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I prefer to joke around, being serious is boring



same


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> same



Great minds think alike


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Great minds think alike


----------



## January (Sep 12, 2020)

Instructions unclear, ended up as specimen in museum.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 12, 2020)

January said:


> Instructions unclear, ended up as specimen in museum.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I already shattered @Underworld Broker entire confidence when I defeated her.



Thats one optimistic post mang



DeVision said:


> Is this true @Underworld Broker ? Do you need help?



Dw i can handle vasto myself 



Oreki said:


> I remember lots of users back on OJ who used to make gfx art but after OJ shutdown they're all Unknown and back on OJ it was kind of famous to create such gfx but these days hardly anyone cares lol



i remember Sai and Jey (she also had 'Burn' as name, maybe you've seen her stuff) had usually that kinda edits, i think @Avito also did gfx in that kinda direction. Maybe if you wanna check their stuff you can ask on the OJ discord server, could be that someone saved their edits. Was p cool seeing ppl post their gfx on OJ, some awesome ones been there



Go D. Usopp said:


> this ningen
> 
> 
> 
> demmit how does broki knows, wuda been sick to see her change names and avi



i'm following this convo, how would i _not_ know y'all doing this dice 12 thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 12, 2020)

I did a rough colouring of Boichi's WB:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

My dice are getting gewd!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I prefer to joke around, being serious is boring


Life is too short, especially on the internet. Chill convo besto


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Life is too short, especially on the internet. Chill convo besto



Chilling with name change bets on the line


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Chilling with name change bets on the line


745 > 684


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Still need to work out a prema name change btw. I changed my name back to ‘Sabo’ when I came back here in hoping I could revive SFC. Didn’t work. I want something iconic like Nike or Adidas 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who took the Nike and Adidas thing seriously


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I did a rough colouring of Boichi's WB:



thats actually pretty sick fam 


ur dice rolls arent improving, its just the perona picture gave u a boost on that post.

dont get too cocky 



Sabo said:


> Still need to work out a prema name change btw. I changed my name back to ‘Sabo’ when I came back here in hoping I could revive SFC. Didn’t work. I want something iconic like Nike or Adidas
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sabo is fine lol

iconic and unique no?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Still need to work out a prema name change btw. I changed my name back to ‘Sabo’ when I came back here in hoping I could revive SFC. Didn’t work. I want something iconic like Nike or Adidas
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Get over yourself.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 12, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Get over yourself.


 


Why is everyone so moody lately? Brb, gonna get some booze.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Why is everyone so moody lately? Brb, gonna get some booze.




Fuck you that was meant as a joke. Idiot.


----------



## Blade (Sep 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fuck you that was meant as a joke. Idiot.


Everyone needs booze regardless




*Spoiler*: _For Mickey_ 











*Spoiler*: _For Ren_ 










*Spoiler*: _For Oreki_ 










*Spoiler*: _For Soca_ 










*Spoiler*: _For Lurker_


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Yes, that’s right @Mickey Mouse you only get a small bottle. Anymore more and you’ll end up gambling all your stuff away before sunrise 

98% alcohol vodka for @Soca makes perfect sense.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Yes, that’s right @Mickey Mouse you only get a small bottle. Anymore more and you’ll end up gambling all your stuff away before sunrise
> 
> 98% alcohol vodka for @Soca makes perfect sense.



I don't drink.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I don't drink.


Liar


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 12, 2020)

*Mouse is in AA. Don't push him on the wrong path again. *


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 12, 2020)

I've probably only drink like 3 or 4 times in the last 3 years.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 98% alcohol vodka for @Soca makes perfect sense.



98%?
It's vodka, and not absinth.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 98%?
> It's vodka, and not absinth.


Polish vodka. Burns your throat if drink straight. Still nice to mix. Not recommend for anyone, except for Marc


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Polish vodka. Burns your throat if drink straight. Still nice to mix. Not recommend for anyone, except for Marc



Still not 98%. It's "only" 76%.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Still not 98%. It's "only" 76%.


 I used to sell this shit. How did I get the picture wrong so badly. You are right... only 96%. Have a drink!


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I used to sell this shit. How did I get the picture wrong so badly. You are right... only 96%. Have a drink!



There we have it. Another one who failed at his job.


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *Spoiler*: _For Oreki_


----------



## Kishido (Sep 13, 2020)

What happened to Millenium Forums? Lol


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Flame said:


>


Finally! Someone saw this 

@Oreki where are you?!


----------



## Oreki (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Finally! Someone saw this
> 
> @Oreki where are you?!


You are giving me fanta at the name of booze


----------



## Oreki (Sep 13, 2020)

I don't like fanta... it should have been mountain due


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Let's eat breakfast.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You are giving me fanta at the name of booze


Flame was going to kick my ass if I give you booze. It can’t be helped


----------



## Gledania (Sep 13, 2020)

@Irene I found the song , it was "why don't you say so" from Doja cat.

We used to put it on the discord.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2020)

That song of doja cat is nice, still didnt have time to check out her other stuff but hope it's as cool


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> That song of doja cat is nice, still didnt have time to check out her other stuff but hope it's as cool



S2 Ep 244 is another GOAT chap.
@Flame


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> S2 Ep 244 is another GOAT chap.
> @Flame


Nibah


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Nibah



What?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What?


False hope that you were talking about 486


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> False hope that you were talking about 486



Sorry to disappoint you. XD


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> S2 Ep 244 is another GOAT chap.
> @Flame



Rofl that ''goodbye''


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2020)

Oh i think you're soon gonna be close to a certain part (which isnt all that soon but eh)


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh i think you're soon gonna be close to a certain part (which isnt all that soon but eh)


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 13, 2020)

Daily reminder_._

Watch/read Black Clover.
_
_


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Daily reminder_._
> 
> Watch/read Black Clover.
> _
> _


NO


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 13, 2020)

*Morning. 




Alibaba Saluja said:



			Daily reminder.

Watch/read Black Clover.



Click to expand...

Yes. 
*


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> NO



Refusing is not an option.
_
_
_*


Light D Lamperouge said:




Yes. 


Click to expand...

*_
This is the only possible answer.
_
_


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Refusing is not an option.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


>



lol i dont wanna spoiler so yah keep reading

also iirc you're about to see some cool characters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> lol i dont wanna spoiler so yah keep reading
> 
> also iirc you're about to see some cool characters


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)

@Underworld Broker let him see the dark side up close.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Daily reminder_._
> 
> Watch/read Black Clover.
> _
> _


Give me $50

























Up to episode 10 or something and then got distracted with every other anime/manga ppls rec.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Give me $50!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anime is meh except some episodes.

The manga is where the juice is.
_
_
_*
*_


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Give me $50!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cheep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Anime is meh except some episodes.
> 
> The manga is where the juice is.
> _
> ...


Yeah, that's what Kinjin recommended initially. Maybe I'll start over with the manga at Chapter 1 sometime this week.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> So cheep!


Give me $0.50 and I'll like your post!


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Give me $0.50 and I'll like your post!


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> OPM readers being like:


I thought it would speed up after Mob Psycho ended, but no


----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> I thought it would speed up after Mob Psycho ebded, but no



Though some panels woth more than 3 OP chapters concerning the artwork. 

Dude isn't joking.


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Though some panels woth more than 3 OP chapters concerning the artwork.
> 
> Dude isn't joking.


What artwork ? you mean the redraw ? I was talking about One webcomic  Which anime is your signature from ?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> I was talking about One webcomic


Do you think that normies know about that?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> What artwork ? you mean the redraw ? I was talking about One webcomic  Which anime is your signature from ?



Oww ok.

I stopped the webcomic after Monster Garou. I enjoy it much more in its Murata's version.

My sig is from kabaneri of the iron fortress.


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Oww ok.
> 
> I stopped the webcomic after Monster Garou. I enjoy it much more in its Murata's version.
> 
> My sig is from kabaneri of the iron fortress.


I'm gonna watch it now. Better not be a disappointment


----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> I'm gonna watch it now. Better not be a disappointment






Well, give it a try...


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> Better not be a disappointment


You will be


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yoy will be




*Spoiler*: __ 



no u


----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2020)

Ok, I'm gonna create the inbetween chapters from now on.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ok, I'm gonna create the inbetween chapters from now on.


----------



## Blade (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Sep 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2020)

na na na na

na na na na

hey hey hey


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> na na na na
> 
> na na na na
> 
> hey hey hey




i kinda miss fairy tail tbh


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i kinda miss fairy tail tbh


Wrong

The answer was "Goodbye!"

Goodness


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Wrong
> 
> The answer was "Goodbye!"
> 
> Goodness



no ur wrong 

ft op 15 >>>


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> no ur wrong
> 
> ft op 15 >>>


 gangsta op >>


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> gangsta op >>



never watched that


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> never watched that


and I never watched ft

we're even


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2020)

here to balance it out more


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i kinda miss fairy tail tbh





Soca said:


> gangsta op >>



Say whatever you want but this OP music is pretty good 


And this OP is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I used to sell this shit. How did I get the picture wrong so badly. You are right... only 96%. Have a drink!


Maybe you should not have had that drink before posting. 


@DeVision 
@Underworld Broker 
@Ren. 

Keep your giddy ass tog talk into spoiler tags. The more I see hinted the less I want to continue or give it a chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Maybe you should not have had that drink before posting.
> 
> 
> @DeVision
> ...



Oh, sorry. I thought you gave up on it..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh, sorry. I thought you gave up on it..



Naw.....put it on the back burner.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Naw.....put it on the back burner.



How far did you come?

EDIT: You can spoiler tag it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How far did you come?
> 
> EDIT: You can spoiler tag it.



I already told you to the finish of that 1st test.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I already told you to the finish of that 1st test.



Read on. Lazyass.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Read on. Lazyass.



Does not impress enough to keep going at a consistent pace.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Maybe you should not have had that drink before posting.
> 
> 
> @DeVision
> ...





Mickey Mouse said:


> Does not impress enough to keep going at a consistent pace.



nah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Maybe you should not have had that drink before posting.
> 
> 
> @DeVision
> ...


If that was 96%, which I know it does not.

I hope it comes with a spare liver.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 13, 2020)

Tagging @Flame so he sees this too.


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Tagging @Flame so he sees this too.


that's too accurate


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Does not impress enough to keep going at a consistent pace.



You don't know what you talking about. 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Tagging @Flame so he sees this too.



Is that ToG?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> nah



I will find you. And I will silence you.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Is that ToG?





Flame said:


> that's too accurate



The Chad Eduan with his father of the year speeches.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Damn, shouldn't have asked. Got myself spoiled. XD (kinda)


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn, shouldn't have asked. Got myself spoiled. XD (kinda)


 Neah you are fine.

Now where is my damn 486 chapter.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I will find you. And I will silence you.



doubt


----------



## Ren. (Sep 13, 2020)

News flash my upper abs is finnaly showing.

My avatar should be proud of me!

Now for the other 6


----------



## Blade (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

@T.D.A Jokić is a f*cking beast.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 13, 2020)

So no one knows what happened to Millenium Forums?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A Jokić is a f*cking beast.



Yeah. Impressed with the Nuggets. Clippers believing the media hype and already thinking about the Lakers.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah. Impressed with the Nuggets. Clippers believing the media hype and already thinking about the Lakers.



Did I saw it right. G7 on wednesday, and only 24h after G1 conference finals? Damn. They won't be able to stand on their feet by then.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Kishido said:


> So no one knows what happened to Millenium Forums?



Nope. Just saw someone writing RIP. I guess it's dead forever?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did I saw it right. G7 on wednesday, and only 24h after G1 conference finals? Damn. They won't be able to stand on their feet by then.



I was wondering about that, are u sure they won't push game 1 back to give the team at least a day's rest?


----------



## Kishido (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nope. Just saw someone writing RIP. I guess it's dead forever?



Not that I would be surprise. Just interested in the story


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I was wondering about that, are u sure they won't push game 1 back to give the team at least a day's rest?



That's what I was wondering. Usually they'd have at least 48 hours between games. But the graphic showed a game in 24 hours. Right?

Well. I guess they gonna push the Heat - Celtics game for G7.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Not that I would be surprise. Just interested in the story



I'm not a member there, so I don't know more. Sorry.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm not a member there, so I don't know more. Sorry.



Ok still thanks.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Ok still thanks.



At least we talked about it. Maybe someone will read it and answer you. (that was the purpose/hope of my answer XD)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 13, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 13, 2020)

Kishido said:


> So no one knows what happened to Millenium Forums?



One of these people should know @Great Potato @Gledinos @A Optimistic


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 13, 2020)

_*JOKIC 
*_


----------



## Kishido (Sep 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> One of these people should know @Great Potato @Gledinos @A Optimistic



Ok thanks for the tags


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Kishido


Nice. I know it’s only suspended, but we might have another Oro type migration soon.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Say whatever you want but this OP music is pretty good
> 
> 
> And this OP is



ive seen these b4 from u

they r high quality


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ive seen these b4 from u
> 
> they r high quality





I don't remember sharing the OP of Le Eden de la Grisaia but I'll take your word for it. Great taste bro.


----------



## January (Sep 13, 2020)

:Erza


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

January said:


> :Erza


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Oh good, at least there was no bets today


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Someone do a new poll and then PM Kinjin

New title also. Any ideas?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 13, 2020)

*210*


----------



## January (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

@January must have rigged all out dice.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 13, 2020)

*210*


----------



## January (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @January must have rigged all out dice.


Dev taught you his methods, i see.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I don't remember sharing the OP of Le Eden de la Grisaia but I'll take your word for it. Great taste bro.



dont think the 2nd one was u but ive seen it b4

the first one was ur sig tho iirc

and i added it to my anime playlists bk then even tho i never watched date alive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 13, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dont think the 2nd one was u but ive seen it b4
> 
> the first one was ur sig tho iirc
> 
> and i added it to my anime playlists bk then even tho i never watched date alive



Maybe I shared it once. Le Eden is pretty good anime tbh.

Yeah I remember I put that one then after I put the OP of 3rd season. You can say whatever you want about DAL anime but the things they got it right with outstanding quality are the music tracks and the VA 

You put it in the anime soundtrack? Great taste indeed


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey @Go D. Usopp hows the prep for your dice game going?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey @Go D. Usopp hows the prep for your dice game going?



most teams r ready since yesterday night, i have just been doing practice runs to balance out some characters as they r a bit op or too weak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> most teams r ready since yesterday night, i have just been doing practice runs to balance out some characters as they r a bit op or too weak


Might as well kick start registrations early! Within 3 days, this place gonna be dead af.

Lol, I would have prefered lewd


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Might as well kick start registrations early! Within 3 days, this place gonna be dead af.
> 
> Lol, I would have prefered lewd



could maybe do it wednesday

wonder what would be a good time where most ppl can actually play the game, cuz i need people to be active and atleast roll once an hour or even faster or else imma roll for them lol


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> could maybe do it wednesday
> 
> wonder what would be a good time where most ppl can actually play the game, cuz i need people to be active and atleast roll once an hour or even faster or else imma roll for them lol


Europe time... lol 

Not between now and the next 8 hours


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Europe time... lol
> 
> Not between now and the next 8 hours



yea i guess can wake up early for it and run it the entire day

i'll inform ppl of the time on wednesday lol


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea i guess can wake up early for it and run it the entire day
> 
> i'll inform ppl of the time on wednesday lol


Dat level of dedication 

This is why I prefer doing hunger games. About 2 - 4 hours of prep in the beginning, but once it starts, it's smooth sailing.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Dat level of dedication
> 
> This is why I prefer doing hunger games. About 2 - 4 hours of prep in the beginning, but once it starts, it's smooth sailing.



its more fun when ppl can interact with the game and have their own abilities n stuff lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 13, 2020)

hunger games r for chill nights


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its more fun when ppl can interact with the game and have their own abilities n stuff lol


Definitely, and prompts to anyone putting in this much effort. I got work and stuff, so hard to find time.



Go D. Usopp said:


> hunger games r for chill nights


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Definitely, and prompts to anyone putting in this much effort. I got work and stuff, so hard to find time.



hunger games actually take effort too, specially with custom actions lol


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hunger games actually take effort too, specially with custom actions lol


yeah took me like 4hrs to prepare the Kingdom ones. Then I just download all the SS and then it's smooth sailing over the next few days.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> yeah took me like 4hrs to prepare the Kingdom ones. Then I just download all the SS and then it's smooth sailing over the next few days.



i like how ur pacing it now too lol


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i like how ur pacing it now too lol


Gotta milk the activities


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Gotta milk the activities



that section is gna have a spike in activity these 2 days


----------



## Kishido (Sep 13, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Kishido



Thanks!

so they might return.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

My dice are getting better. Was trying to lure Mickey in here with those smoothie pics btw. Might have to wait abit longer and play the long game


----------



## Flame (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> My dice are getting better. Was trying to lure Mickey in here with those smoothie pics btw. Might have to wait abit longer and play the long game


Just say you're ready to make a deal with the devil. Mickey and all of disney would show up at your door faster than Gled when he heard someone might know where okama land is


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Hey @Flame you readying any manga weekly these days? Your Killua avy is lit btw.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 14, 2020)

Hey. Who was the one who pointed out the stuff with Zoro's swords? I can't find the pics anymore.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey. Who was the one who pointed out the stuff with Zoro's swords? I can't find the pics anymore.


This one?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> This one?



Well.. That escalated quickly. Zoro has his swords on the right again. 

Thank you.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey @Flame you readying any manga weekly these days? Your Killua avy is lit btw.




@Flame look , exactly what I said.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Oh?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Oh?



Did you read tower of God?

(A really good webtoon)


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Did you read tower of God?
> 
> (A really good webtoon)


Heard some good stuff and was rec by a few people. On my list to read.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Heard some good stuff and was rec by a few people. On my list to read.



It's the char flame has on his ava. He's quit similar to kilua


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> It's the char flame has on his ava. He's quit similar to kilua


So I heard 

*Spoiler*: __ 



26 mins ago


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 14, 2020)

Ran is cool and all but Killua is GOAT


----------



## January (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Sep 14, 2020)

Sasaki and Black Maria's smile hearing this though 

Betrayal count down...


----------



## Flame (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey @Flame you readying any manga weekly these days? *Your Killua avy is lit btw*.


 

Also nope lol. Kinda took a break from manga and anime. Only things I'm up to date with are op, tower of god (WHICH IS WHERE THIS CHARACTER IS FROM), aot and one punch. Tog is on hiatus and aot/opm are monthly so yeah...

Why you got something to recommend?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 14, 2020)

Official colouring:



@Fel1x


----------



## Fel1x (Sep 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Official colouring:
> 
> 
> 
> @Fel1x


so Oda colors his manga panels sometimes? or where it came from?
looks super cool
blitz panel and panel with Kaido mocking about Luffy's PK wannabe. nicely done with this menacing shadows over Kaido's face


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 14, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> so Oda colors his manga panels sometimes? or where it came from?
> looks super cool
> blitz panel and panel with Kaido mocking about Luffy's PK wannabe. nicely done with this menacing shadows over Kaido's face



Not Oda personally but others on his behalf


----------



## January (Sep 14, 2020)

But the anime already got this covered


----------



## Fel1x (Sep 14, 2020)

January said:


> But the anime already got this covered


anime made it different


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> Why you got something to recommend?




*Spoiler*: __ 




_
_


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> It's the char flame has on his ava. He's quit similar to kilua





Flame said:


> Also nope lol. Kinda took a break from manga and anime. Only things I'm up to date with are op, tower of god (WHICH IS WHERE THIS CHARACTER IS FROM), aot and one punch. Tog is on hiatus and aot/opm are monthly so yeah...
> 
> Why you got something to recommend?





ur rly coming here to tell me this guy is not killua??

he even has electricity lol, just a slight bit of hairstyle change but thats normal

no fken way sm1 actually exists and looks so similar


----------



## Ren. (Sep 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> Also nope lol. Kinda took a break from manga and anime. Only things I'm up to date with are op, tower of god (WHICH IS WHERE THIS CHARACTER IS FROM), aot and one punch. Tog is on hiatus and aot/opm are monthly so yeah...
> 
> Why you got something to recommend?


That Killua avy btw.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ur rly coming here to tell _*me *_this guy is not killua??


Didn't come to tell YOU that.


----------



## Flame (Sep 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah right that's actually on my list









... as soon as i feel like getting back to manga again 



Go D. Usopp said:


> ur rly coming here to tell me this guy is not killua??
> 
> he even has electricity lol, just a slight bit of hairstyle change but thats normal
> 
> no fken way sm1 actually exists and looks so similar


giving yourself too much credit there aint ya 

yeah he's based on him lol. tog took a lot of inspiration from hxh. it even has dbz/pokemon references popping up here and there lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 14, 2020)

there, changed it


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> there, changed it



go back i like killua's twin better


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Didn't come to tell YOU that.


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> ah right that's actually on my list
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the one with the Kabbalah and Tree of Qliphoth.

I even know some of the Sephirot's names out of the top of my head now. Like Binah, Hod, Tipharet and Chesed.

It's a must read for us.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> Why you got something to recommend?


Hunter x hunger is a lit manga and have this GOAT kid from an assassin family  that use lighting. It’s good 



Gledinos said:


> Didn't come to tell YOU that.


Why, thank you


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm almost fully up-to date with Dragonball Super manga btw. Will start posting in the DB section soon. There are alot of differences to the manga 
@Lurker @Blade


----------



## Lurko (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I'm almost fully up-to date with Dragonball Super manga btw. Will start posting in the DB section soon. There are alot of differences to the manga
> @Lurker @Blade


So you've read the filler manga?


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I'm almost fully up-to date with Dragonball Super manga btw. Will start posting in the DB section soon. There are alot of differences to the manga
> @Lurker @Blade




you should had watched the dbh anime - the TRUE sequel to the canon anime series


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> So you've read the filler manga?


Did not want to read it for the longest time... cuz people said similar stuff. But did not want to get spoilt, so might as well read it before lurking there.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 14, 2020)

Blade said:


> you should had watched the dbh anime - the TRUE sequel to the canon anime series


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Blade said:


> you should had watched the dbh anime - the TRUE sequel to the canon anime series


Yeah, watched all the episodes multiple times. Something I’m always looking forward to see the next episode.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Did not want to read it for the longest time... cuz people said similar stuff. But did not want to get spoilt, so might as well read it before lurking there.


So now you know.


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Yeah, watched all the episodes multiple times. Something I’m always looking forward to see the next episode.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 14, 2020)

anything after dbz is


----------



## Lurko (Sep 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> anything after dbz is better than Current One Piece./QUOTE]


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> .




































agree


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

It's been 17 days. @Redline still banned?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Also, let's go loser were's a Mihawk Avy for a week. 

@Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Go D. Usopp @January @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 14, 2020)

Mihawk's avy seems good


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Also, let's go loser were's a Mihawk Avy for a week.
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Go D. Usopp @January @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 14, 2020)

started so good but suddenly hmmm


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 14, 2020)

But a week's too much time. 3 days max.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Mihawk's avy seems good




I know Light is busy. Just wanna see if he post, hence the Mihawk avy, 

Oh, I remember you like Mihawk also. Time to change your avy soon Ali


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> But a week's too much time. 3 days max.




Now we wait... and wait... and wait


*Spoiler*: __ 



and we wait some more...


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I know Light is busy. Just wanna see if he post, hence the Mihawk avy,
> 
> Oh, I remember you like Mihawk also. Time to change your avy soon Ali



I need more   and  in the manga.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Also, let's go loser were's a Mihawk Avy for a week.
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Go D. Usopp @January @Alibaba Saluja



OK


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 14, 2020)

Actually I'm digging another girl. Maybe I'll change my avy to her.







Mickey Mouse said:


> OK



And you 1 month retreat in nature.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> OK


545.. 2 points above me. Ummmm


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## January (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja if light doesn’t come here soon you’re gonna be rocking the Mihawk avy and start some Mihawk vs Shanks threads? It’s good activities that Soca always loves


----------



## January (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 14, 2020)

Killua best HxH protagonist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2020)

i see, mihawk all those decades was practicing his social distance skills, worlds strongest coronabeerus mask even

thats why he and shanks never fight, for decades as well


----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2020)

In 2hr~ I am talking to my boss about my yearly review and whether or not I'll get a payrise and how much bonus I am getting. Bit nervous tbh 

I spent like 5 hours a day during working hours posting on Narutoforum.org over the last 6 weeks... yeah 

Edit: 284. Getting fired confirmed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Actually I'm digging another girl. Maybe I'll change my avy to her.



who??? 



Blade said:


> i see, mihawk all those decades was practicing his social distance skills, worlds strongest coronabeerus mask even
> 
> thats why he and shanks never fight, for decades as well



"CoronaBeerUs" 

=

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hunter x hunger is a lit manga and have this GOAT kid from an assassin family  that use lighting. It’s good
> 
> 
> Why, thank you


"good"? 

it's a masterpiece, ningen


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> In 2hr~ I am talking to my boss about my yearly review and whether or not I'll get a payrise and how much bonus I am getting. Bit nervous tbh
> 
> I spent like 5 hours a day during working hours posting on Narutoforum.org over the last 6 weeks... yeah
> 
> Edit: 284. Getting fired confirmed



2 years ago or something I was playing FFVI in all my work hours for about a month. Still have the same employer


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja if light doesn’t come here soon you’re gonna be rocking the Mihawk avy and start some Mihawk vs Shanks threads? It’s good activities that Soca always loves



Mihawk > Shanks. No need to debate what's true.

We wouldn't debate that grass is green or that the Earth has a spherical shape.



Also powerlevels are boring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hunter x hunger is a lit manga and have this GOAT kid from an assassin family that use lighting. It’s good


Nanika disagrees making it trash.


One of the worst Plot device in manga:




One of the best panel in a manga:


O and Oda is Picaso vs this mangaka.

And Ant arc took 8 years and Oda is slow pacing in the manga industry.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> who???



I was rewatching The Quintessential Quintuplets these days and I particulary liked:

1- Miku Nakano


*Spoiler*: __ 









2- Nino Nakano


----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 2 years ago or something I was playing FFVI in all my work hours for about a month. Still have the same employer


2014/2015 I was posting on NF and making avy in the art sections for almost 2 years and then got 4 months payout before I left the job. Get on my level


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 2014/2015 I was posting on NF and making avy in the art sections for almost 2 years and then got 4 months payout before I left the job. Get on my level



Scarlet Nightmare Kurumi Tokisaki is coming out on Global. 



Your patronage is welcome.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Nanika disagrees making it trash.
> 
> 
> One of the worst Plot device in manga:
> ...


 and "Amnesia" is not a plot device?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> and "Amnesia" is not a plot device?


What, o wait He became from noob to high tier or who was more powerful yes Meruem.

He was supposed to be dead, o wait without nen, o wait he can get that back now.

Nanika to the rescue.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> What, o wait He became from noob to high tier or who was more powerful yes Meruem.
> 
> He was supposed to be dead, o wait without nen, o wait he can get that back now.
> 
> Nanika to the rescue.



Things established in the story from the moment we learn about nen. And who says Gon is a noob? He is like top 5 most talented people and at the age of 13, he was already as strong as Mid Level Pro Hunter. He became strong because he was willing to throw away all of his potential for a single powerup. Again, these things have been established within the story for 100's of chapters.

Meanwhile, "Oh by the way, some guys can see the future and I'll only tell you this in a flashback during a fight where you'll learn to magically learn to see the future after a few hours" 

If you want to play this game, one Piece has 100's of instances of subpar writing and setup where there is utterly no coherence to whats happening. 

Togashi actually sticks to the rules he sets for his power system. Not once has he violated the core rules set for the entire system. Meanwhile Oda pulls power ups out of his ass for characters and his main characters are magically protected by plot to a stupid extent where villains have no threat to them. Im far more scared of fodder against my favorites in H x H than against whatever Villain Oda dredges up. Fodder in H x H are actually meaningful and threats are actual threats with consequences.


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2020)

you guys discussing HxH

where them chapters 

need more of Hisoka vs Spiders


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Things established in the story from the moment we learn about nen. And who says Gon is a noob? He is like top 5 most talented people and at the age of 13, he was already as strong as Mid Level Pro Hunter. He became strong because he was willing to throw away all of his potential for a single powerup. Again, these things have been established within the story for 100's of chapters.
> 
> Meanwhile, "Oh by the way, some guys can see the future and I'll only tell you this in a flashback during a fight where you'll learn to magically learn to see the future after a few hours"
> 
> ...


Nanika is a plot device FFS.

Writting walls of text would not reduce to nothing what I said.


RossellaFiamingo said:


> Togashi actually sticks to the rules he sets for his power system. Not once has he violated the core rules set for the entire system.


Nibah he pulls from his ass a nanika that is a reality warper FFS.

If tomorrow Luffy gets the power to one-shot Kaido I would say, yeah he pulled a Gon!



Well yeah but I never said that HxH is best writing in manga you guys said, I never even said OP has that.


RossellaFiamingo said:


> hings established in the story from the moment we learn about nen. And who says Gon is a noob? He is like top 5 most talented people and at the age of 13, he was already as strong as Mid Level Pro Hunter. He became strong because he was willing to throw away all of his potential for a single powerup. Again, these things have been established within the story for 100's of chapters.


He throws away all if his potential yes and was established yes but that would make him what die, o wait he was saved and he lost his nen, o wait he can get it back.

Again that would be like FI Luffy uses all his potential and defeats an Admirals while looking like the Admiral is a joke to him that is what Gon did in Chimera arc and I am here to say yeah, HxH Is the best writing ever, fuck oof.

And then in DressRosa he recovers and in Wano has his haki back.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2020)

January said:


> you guys discussing HxH
> 
> where them chapters


Fuck HxH chapters, where are my Berserk chapters.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 15, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse pretending to be a millennial:


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mickey Mouse pretending to be a millennial:


Millenniums suck, How do I know, I am one of them!


----------



## DeVision (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> In 2hr~ I am talking to my boss about my yearly review and whether or not I'll get a payrise and how much bonus I am getting. Bit nervous tbh
> 
> I spent like 5 hours a day during working hours posting on Narutoforum.org over the last 6 weeks... yeah
> 
> Edit: 284. Getting fired confirmed




How did it go?



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Mihawk > Shanks. No need to debate what's true.



You don't need to press Shift when you want to write <


----------



## DeVision (Sep 15, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge sorry to tell you the truth. You're young, you'll learn eventually.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Light D Lamperouge sorry to tell you the truth. You're young, you'll learn eventually.


*Mihawk>Shanks bro. Don't be mad at me, it's Oda that did it. Shanks still top 4. Probably top 3. *


----------



## DeVision (Sep 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Mihawk>Shanks bro. Don't be mad at me, it's Oda that did it. Shanks still top 4. Probably top 3. *



Postponehawk can't compare to a yonkou.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Postponehawk can't compare to a yonkou.


*In a way that is correct. He's so much stronger that it's blasphemy to compare him to mere Yonko. *


----------



## DeVision (Sep 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *In a way that is correct. He's so much stronger that it's blasphemy to compare him to mere Yonko. *



That's why the main char, and the strongest person on the crew gonna fight yonkous, and his 2nd mate gonna fight the fodderhawks.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 15, 2020)

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's why the main char, and the strongest person on the crew gonna fight yonkous, and his 2nd mate gonna fight the fodderhawks.


*Zoro>Mihawk>Prime Rayleigh/Shanks>>Oden>>Big Mom *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 15, 2020)

@Gledinos


----------



## DeVision (Sep 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Zoro>Mihawk>Prime Rayleigh/Shanks>>Oden>>Big Mom *




Hey stop it. I spilled my drink cause I couldn't stop laughing. (


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey stop it. I spilled my drink cause I couldn't stop laughing. (


*You laugh when you hear facts? Weird.  *


----------



## DeVision (Sep 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *You laugh when you hear facts? Weird.  *



Only when I hear reaaaally good jokes.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I was rewatching The Quintessential Quintuplets these days and I particulary liked:
> 
> 1- Miku Nakano
> 
> ...



both 10/10 you have my approval


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 15, 2020)

HxH should just change to being a novel with all that text per chapter


----------



## Lurko (Sep 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Only when I hear reaaaally good jokes.


Ouch.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> HxH should just change to being a novel with all that text per chapter


And then be destroyed by Dune the real mother fucker in fantasy + SF books.
@BlueDemon


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2020)

Congrats for 20k in like 37 likes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> both 10/10 you have my approval



I knew you're a man of impeccable taste.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How did it go?


Bigger bonus than last year 

No pay rise due to COVID 

it’s good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2020)

I blame @Alibaba Saluja for starting the Mihawk x Shank scandal here.

Also Shanks


----------



## Lurko (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I blame @Alibaba Saluja for starting the Mihawk x Shank scandal here.
> 
> Also Shanks


But did he start it?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I blame @Alibaba Saluja for starting the Mihawk x Shank scandal here.
> 
> Also Shanks



No matter what I type the autocorrect on my phone gives:

Mihawk > Shanks

Shanks < Mihawk

I´m innocent


----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> But did he start it?





Alibaba Saluja said:


> No matter what I type the autocorrect on my phone gives:
> 
> Mihawk > Shanks
> 
> ...


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 15, 2020)

Also the only tier lists worth debating are the cross anime waifu tier lists


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Also the only tier lists worth debating are the cross anime waifu tier lists


Waifu Harem multiverse will be the best thread! When? When? WHEN?

I will win again


----------



## Lurko (Sep 15, 2020)

Waifu?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2020)

Rolling for Yamato


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> And then be destroyed by Dune the real mother fucker in fantasy + SF books.
> @BlueDemon


Yeah, HxH might be good for a shounen manga, but it's far from a literary masterpiece.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Waifu Harem multiverse will be the best thread! When? When? WHEN?
> 
> I will win again



Get me a proper place to host it since I can't in the OL.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, HxH might be good for a shounen manga, but it's far from a literary masterpiece.


Togashi 

The anime is a true master piece hands down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Get me a proper place to host it since I can't in the OL.


In the AL... where the main character tourney currently going on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, HxH might be good for a shounen manga, but it's far from a literary masterpiece.


I kid you not there are cats that believe it can rival real long-ass books.
@Keishin believes that HXH is best fiction 

Lord of the Ring and Dune say, kids don't do drugs.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> In the AL... where the main character tourney currently going on.



I don't know if people there are interested in games tbh.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Togashi
> 
> The anime is a true master piece hands down


Mad House made that possible.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I don't know if people there are interested in games tbh.


Spam tag the shit out of people from here, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 15, 2020)

White Lantern Keishin knows his manga. Right @Snake


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Togashi
> 
> The anime is a true master piece hands down



ur talking about the 2011 one?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ur talking about the 2011 one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2020)

The user name 'Goku' is available. WTF?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> The user name 'Goku' is available. WTF?



how is that even possible

do old inactive users get their names recycled?

@goku


----------



## Shanks (Sep 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> how is that even possible
> 
> do old inactive users get their names recycled?
> 
> @goku


Maybe... hmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> No matter what I type the autocorrect on my phone gives:
> 
> Mihawk > Shanks
> 
> ...



Trash it.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 16, 2020)

PS Nice going. Where are the Clippers will win the championchip supporters?
Who were they? @T.D.A (I remember the banned user, but who else? I wanna mock them)


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 16, 2020)

On paper honestly Clippers should have won the title.

Vut Nikola and Jamal said no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 16, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> On paper honestly Clippers should have won the title.
> 
> Vut Nikola and Jamal said no.



LeBron is a better leader. That makes up for the quality in the roster.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 16, 2020)

Idk.

While leadership is important, I think the fact the Slippers didn't take the RS seriously enough to build chemistry is what hurt them.

Your best player does not have to be the be leader.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 16, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Idk.
> 
> While leadership is important, I think the fact the Slippers didn't take the RS seriously enough to build chemistry is what hurt them.
> 
> Your best player does not have to be the be leader.



Yeah, but one player can the others make look better.
That's why I think LeBron is doing with his teammates.

I just love that PG13 had 16 shots, made 10 points.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 16, 2020)

That is true.

Kawahi is a great player. Top 5. However, he is not a player who can elevate his team.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 16, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> That is true.
> 
> Kawahi is a great player. Top 5. However, he is not a player who can elevate his team.


Toronto....


----------



## DeVision (Sep 16, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> That is true.
> 
> Kawahi is a great player. Top 5. However, he is not a player who can elevate his team.



Agree. 

@Lurker that was Lowry.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> PS Nice going. Where are the Clippers will win the championchip supporters?
> Who were they? @T.D.A (I remember the banned user, but who else? I wanna mock them)



@Kylo Ren maybe @Beast too


----------



## DeVision (Sep 16, 2020)

Inb4 it's the bubbles fault.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 16, 2020)

CLOPPPERS


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Morning


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Morning


Good morning. 

Kawfraud and the Cloppers with the L. Feels good waking up to that.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 16, 2020)

My fellow Serbians/Slavs

Get in here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 16, 2020)

still the best amv out there or what?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge  bring your 2m ass on the court to play some ball


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> still the best amv out there or what?


Don't make me, WB cry in the moring.

@Alita  reminder Burrito is to be hated because it ruined everything.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Let's do something that NF dislikes, talking about the qualities of the MC
@Sabo


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Also Power Rangers bar the first ones .. YUCK.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Let's do something that NF dislikes, talking about the qualities of the MC
> @Sabo


Mama warmed me about bad boys. 
When I grow up, I will be a mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Mama warmed me about bad boys.
> When I grow up, I will be a mod


Neah Redacted is the only way to go at it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I kid you not there are cats that believe it can rival real long-ass books.
> @Keishin believes that HXH is best fiction
> 
> Lord of the Ring and Dune say, kids don't do drugs.


And then there are people thinking the same about LotR and Dune when comparing it to War and Peace or other classics...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> And then there are people thinking the same about LotR and Dune when comparing it to War and Peace or other classics...


I said SF and fiction.

I never said the best books of all time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 16, 2020)

You mean fantasy? 

Then yeah, you're safe


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2020)

Lol need to save this one for incorrect OP info


----------



## Flame (Sep 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


>


ain't he like 32 

Adebayo tho. GO HEAT


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

Troublesome to make a 175x350 avy without losing quality.

How you guys do it?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Troublesome to make a 175x350 avy without losing quality.
> 
> How you guys do it?



What are you using? 

On PS, duplicate your pic, then change the canva's size (work zone in french -not the pic size) to 175/350, then Ctrl +T (manual transformation), lock it and adjust your pic as you want it. 

You can then use all the effects you want.


----------



## January (Sep 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What are you using?
> 
> On PS, duplicate your pic, then change the canva's size (work zone in french -not the pic size) to 175/350, then Ctrl +T (manual transformation), lock it and adjust your pic as you want it.
> 
> You can then use all the effects you want.


Instructions unclear, ended up becoming an avatar.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 16, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja  Here a little try with the original pic (not yours):



Original:


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What are you using?
> 
> On PS, duplicate your pic, then change the canva's size (work zone in french -not the pic size) to 175/350, then Ctrl +T (manual transformation), lock it and adjust your pic as you want it.
> 
> You can then use all the effects you want.



My lazy ass was trying to use the phone with a random program.



Gonna do that.  Merci beaucoup mademoiselle.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 16, 2020)

Dunno who's this char, but this pic is cool too:


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Dunno who's this char, but this pic is cool too:



Kurumi Tokisaki.

Aye. She doesn't have a lot of pics but some of them are nice.

Most are with that dress.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Kurumi Tokisaki.
> 
> Aye. She doesn't have a lot of pics but some of them are nice.
> 
> Most are with that dress.



Fake Robin > though.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Fake Robin > though.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Fake Robin > though.


The avatar I like most out of any you've had till now


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

Finally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

I got the gist of it I guess.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo @DeVision @Mickey Mouse 

Can the mods unban @Redline so we can troll him?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> My fellow Serbians/Slavs
> 
> Get in here



I love Jokić. But I have to root for the Lakers.



RossellaFiamingo said:


>



He's a clown. Pathetic.



T.D.A said:


> @RossellaFiamingo @DeVision @Mickey Mouse
> 
> Can the mods unban @Redline so we can troll him?





All those memes. I'm dying over here.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I love Jokić. But I have to root for the Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 16, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja 

those eyes put sharingan and geass to shame


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2020)

Yeah PS5 is winning this next gen war. GoW Ragnorak coming out in 2021.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah PS5 is winning this next gen war. GoW Ragnorak coming out in 2021.



They should have shown something other than the logo though lmao.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> They should have shown something other than the logo though lmao.



They don't need to lol. It could drop without a trailer and still sell mad.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Sep 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah PS5 is winning this next gen war. *GoW Ragnorak* coming out in 2021.


????? 

for real? finally!


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> those eyes put sharingan and geass to shame



Thanks 

When I saw these eyes I immediately knew she was avy/sig material.

Amazing eyes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2020)

@T.D.A 
@Light D Lamperouge 
@Mariko 
@Underworld Broker 

Could one of ya make it so that 


Stays animated when i use it as an avy?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Sep 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @T.D.A
> @Light D Lamperouge
> @Mariko
> @Underworld Broker
> ...


This is dope.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @T.D.A
> @Light D Lamperouge
> @Mariko
> @Underworld Broker
> ...



did you put it on while on phone?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

Here goes


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2020)

think i made a gif avy for Cubes in the past and it didnt work cause he was tryna put it on while he was on phone


----------



## Shanks (Sep 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> did you put it on while on phone?








Yes.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @T.D.A
> @Light D Lamperouge
> @Mariko
> @Underworld Broker
> ...


*Try it now. 







Underworld Broker said:



			did you put it on while on phone?
		
Click to expand...

Wow Broki. Imma steal that avy when you are done using it lol. 
*


----------



## Shanks (Sep 16, 2020)

Oh, nvm, it's Broki

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes.



well it's not gonna work

you need to be on computer while putting on a gif as avy


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Wow Broki. Imma steal that avy when you are done using it lol. *



rofl okey


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

I think mine's working 

Even changed avy to check


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> rofl okey


*Thank you very much. :*


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 16, 2020)

keeping this for possible future black mails


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

Btw I'm on my phone (as always)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 16, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> keeping this for possible future black mails





Photoshop


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

Was actually almost getting an heart attack with not having an avy of a woman.

Felt like someone wrote my name in the Death Note.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 16, 2020)

I didn't even need dice gambling to get everyone to change their avy today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 16, 2020)

Kinjin hasn't even turned up. I'm gonna be bankrupt if he doesn't pull thru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Photoshop



haters will say its photoshopped



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Was actually almost getting an heart attack with not having an avy of a women.
> 
> Felt like someone wrote my name in the Death Note.



bk in the days u will have the GOAT alibaba avi


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I didn't even need dice gambling to get everyone to change their avy today


You didn't change mine


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You didn't change mine



same 

hes lucky mine just happened to be Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> haters will say its photoshopped








> bk in the days u will have the GOAT alibaba avi



I used to have them as avy 

There are some God tier Alibaba Saluja avys:


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

Everyone's in this page. Don't need to search for you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> well it's not gonna work
> 
> you need to be on computer while putting on a gif as avy



I currently can not do that right now. Even though it is less then a few feet away. If you saw on discord you know why. Hopefully in a few hours I can do it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja up yours and your golden butthole phone. I guess it is because I am still on a 9s+. Or because it is a 9s+


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I currently can not do that right now. Even though it is less then a few feet away. If you saw on discord you know why. Hopefully in a few hours I can do it.



I can help you with it just give me your pw


----------



## Shanks (Sep 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja up yours and your golden butthole phone. I guess it is because I am still on a 9s+. Or because it is a 9s+


I'm on an iPhone 7, lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Sep 16, 2020)

Don't trust the dodgy @Underworld Broker. Give me your password @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 16, 2020)

Reading the first Dark Tower shit in the Stephen King series. 

Dope shit.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja up yours and your golden butthole phone. I guess it is because I am still on a 9s+. Or because it is a 9s+



Mine's not so different.

9S+ or S9+,  barely any difference


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I can help you with it just give me your pw





Sabo said:


> I'm on an iPhone 7, lol





Sabo said:


> Don't trust the dodgy @Underworld Broker. Give me your password @Mickey Mouse





B Rabbit said:


> Reading the first Dark Tower shit in the Stephen King series.
> 
> Dope shit.


Enjoy the series. It is enjoyable. 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Mine's not so different.
> 
> 9S+ or S9+,  barely any difference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Don't make me, WB cry in the moring.
> 
> @Alita  reminder Burrito is to be hated because *it ruined everything*.



The war arc is more responsible for the bolded than boruto imo. Much of the stuff people complain about in Boruto originated there.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 16, 2020)

@Alita how are you? Wanna join a hunger game? There are prizes. I can help you select a character or you can select your own.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alita (Sep 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Alita how are you? Wanna join a hunger game? There are prizes. I can help you select a character or you can select your own.



Thanks for the offer but I'm good.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 17, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse did you try to use it as a gravatar? Maybe then it will work?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 17, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Reading the first Dark Tower shit in the Stephen King series.
> 
> Dope shit.



So you're basically reading Stephen King while being in a Stephen King story... Talk about inception.


----------



## January (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kylo Ren maybe @Beast too


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 17, 2020)

Gold.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 17, 2020)

Hold the f up.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hold the f up.


Playoff P man. I cant argue with that


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2020)

@Ren. @Beast @Freechoice: *EoS *Zoro is weak without his swords

*Pre-Timeskip* Zoro:




But remember Ren's not a troll or hater


----------



## Mariko (Sep 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren. @Beast @Freechoice: *EoS *Zoro is weak without his swords
> 
> *Pre-Timeskip* Zoro:
> 
> ...



Damn I forgot that  

Ffs Oda, give us a swordless Zoro by the EoS, fighting Mihawk with his no-swords swordmanship (pure haki swords)!


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren. @Beast @Freechoice: *EoS *Zoro is weak without his swords
> 
> *Pre-Timeskip* Zoro:
> 
> ...





No mate even the old guys from 2010 tell in PM that you are just a Zoro troll.

This was your argument.

Or we have here:




Or when Zoro did not have 3 swords:


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> But remember Ren's not a troll or hater


You sure showed us that you read the manga, sure for you, Zoro with or wihtout swords is strong because he defeated monkey.

Yes Luffy without DF is strong for Defeating Bellamy GG.

When someone known for Zoro loving says that I am a hater because I do not do the same I take that with pride.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren. @Beast @Freechoice: *EoS *Zoro is weak without his swords
> 
> But remember Ren's not a troll or hater

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *EoS *Zoro is weak without his swords


Yes, he is, the same as Luffy without his haki or DF.

I doubt he would be top tier without his swords.


Now go and impress someone else.


----------



## January (Sep 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> *No mate even the old guys from 2010 tell in PM that you are just a Zoro troll.*
> 
> This was your argument.
> 
> ...





You said 'weak' not 'not top tier' so don't try and backtrack now.


----------



## Blade (Sep 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beast (Sep 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren. @Beast @Freechoice: *EoS *Zoro is weak without his swords
> 
> *Pre-Timeskip* Zoro:
> 
> ...


About as strong as no limbs Sanji but more skilled.  t


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You said 'weak' not 'not top tier' so don't try and backtrack now.


Pff and for you, weak means what?

O yes, fooder.

And you are not backtracing btw, low top tier is still weak to a top top tier.



T.D.A said:


> ou said 'weak' not 'not top tier' so don't try and backtrack now.


Yes because if he is not top tier if he faces EOS Luffy he gets one shot like Luffy was by kaido.

But sure for you strong means that he can defeat monkeys pre TS.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Beast said:


> About as strong as no limbs Sanji but more skilled. t


Wait he got triggered by the fact that I said Zoro without swords is weak FFS.



If like me saying that Luffy without hands and feats is weak LOL


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 17, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> Playoff P man. I cant argue with that



XD

TBH I'm sad that we won't see Clippers vs Lakers. But at the same time I love it because of the memes. And because I hate PG13 and Beverly.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> XD
> 
> TBH I'm sad that we won't see Clippers vs Lakers. But at the same time I love it because of the memes. And because I hate PG13 and Beverly.



Kwahi is still great tho. Don't care what the others say.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Pff and for you, weak means what?
> 
> O yes, fooder.
> 
> ...



Weak means weak, stop trying to play the semantics game or try to move the goalposts. 

You also randomly started implying EoS Zoro was weak without swords when it had nothing to do with the point being made.

Probably forgot Zoro can actually fight without swords and is now desperately trying to save face. It's okay to forget stuff that happened in the manga, as @Mariko says, she also forgot. Always good to get reminded every now and again.


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2020)

I look inside myself and see my heart is black  
I see my red door, I must have it painted black  
Maybe then I'll fade away and not have to face the faaaaaaaaaccccccccts    
It's not easy facing up when your whole world is blaaaaaaaaaccccckkkkkk


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2020)

I want to see it painted black. Black as night. Black as coal  

I want to see the sun blotted out the skyyyyyyyy  

oh oh I wanna see it paintteed


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Probably forgot Zoro can actually fight without swords and is now desperately trying to save face. It's okay to forget stuff that happened in the manga, as @Mariko says, she also forgot. Always good to get reminded every now and again.


Pfff, dude again why do you get triggered every time I talk about Zoro, you are a grown man FFS.

Now again Zoro si weak without a sword, I never defined what weak means but I like the effect it had on you so I will keep saying that!


----------



## DeVision (Sep 17, 2020)

Wow. Why the f*ck do you hate on Luffy/Zoro. Why the fight?


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2020)

Dunno why that discussion is even in here. It's a casual chat dammit, not a power level thread.

Regardless If cats can't a have civilized discussion I can always step in and end things for both sides


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Ask him, I am just having fun!


----------



## DeVision (Sep 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> Dunno why that discussion is even in here. It's a casual chat dammit, not a power level thread.
> 
> Regardless If cats can't a have civilized discussion I can always step in and end things for both sides



Let me make them an offer they can't refuse.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Let me make them an offer they can't refuse.


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Let me make them an offer they can't refuse.


Here, you'll need it


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> Here, you'll need it


----------



## Blade (Sep 17, 2020)

what crydo will never be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2020)

ffs


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2020)

1 hour break for both of you. 

If it continues afterwards then the punishment will be upgraded.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> 1 hour break



@Oda


----------



## Beast (Sep 17, 2020)

That topic is too hot guys... I’ll give you another one. 

foxy vs Buggy


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 17, 2020)

Beast said:


> That topic is too hot guys... I’ll give you another one.
> 
> foxy vs Buggy



PK Crew >> 

(even as a cabine boy)


----------



## Beast (Sep 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> PK Crew >>
> 
> (even as a cabine boy)


Rox> PK crew though... 
foxy must have met Rox and has been trained in the way of Davy Back.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> 1 hour break for both of you.
> 
> If it continues afterwards then the punishment will be upgraded.



Nice I was away anyway lol


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse you give up on the gif avatar?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

My ignore list was felling  empty


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 17, 2020)

​


----------



## DeVision (Sep 17, 2020)

Beast said:


> Rox> PK crew though...
> foxy must have met Rox and has been trained in the way of Davy Back.



The manliest man of all, Garp, begs to differ. I'm sorry to say this, but Roger > Rox.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> My ignore list was felling  empty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 17, 2020)

Morning Folks


----------



## Lurko (Sep 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Morning Folks


Pervnana.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Pervnana.


Marpervnana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Marpervnana


You got me beat.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 17, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Fan art of someone taking a shit, nice


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Fan art of someone taking a shit, nice





_*There isn't a lot of art of Zenon to make stuff from. And if I cut that part out it looks even weirder. *_


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mickey Mouse you give up on the gif avatar?



No. Now that I am able to actually sit up, I can change it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2020)

Still nothing even when I use @Light D Lamperouge 's....


----------



## Shanks (Sep 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Now that I am able to actually sit up


You okay, fam?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Still nothing even when I use @Light D Lamperouge 's....


*I don't know how gif avatars work here. How did Ali do it lololol? *


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*There isn't a lot of art of Zenon to make stuff from. And if I cut that part out it looks even weirder. *_


----------



## Mariko (Sep 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*There isn't a lot of art of Zenon to make stuff from. And if I cut that part out it looks even weirder. *_



So it's Zenon who's taking a shit? 

Is he a hero or something? 

Does he have super powers except that?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse you want it like mine?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You okay, fam?


I sprained my back when I got my new ebike. Tried laying around the rest of the day yesterday. Today I rubbed icy hot and took some advil. I was able to walk, but bending over or sitting down caused alot of pain.


T.D.A said:


> @Mickey Mouse you want it like mine?


Thanks for this, T.D.A


----------



## Mariko (Sep 17, 2020)

You did the animation bro?

Neat!


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You did the animation bro?
> 
> Neat!



Nah it was already a gif I just fixed it so it would work when uploaded on NF as an avatar. Since Mickey wasn't getting it to work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 17, 2020)

Best ava this week anyway:



I must work on something even better.

My fake Robin is out-classed.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 17, 2020)

*I can't see the image bro. 




Mariko said:



			So it's Zenon who's taking a shit?

Is he a hero or something?

Does he have super powers except that? 

Click to expand...

Nah he's a bad guy. Pretty dope. From Black Clover. Read it. 
*


----------



## Mariko (Sep 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I can't see the image bro. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Nah he's a bad guy. Pretty dope. From Black Clover. Read it. *



No, I stop'd at the opening. 

No way. Sasuke story like no thanks


----------



## Mariko (Sep 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> No, I stop'd at the opening.
> 
> No way. Sasuke story like no thanks



Why mangakas are so obsessed with young sasuke-like boys? 

Smh.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> No, I stop'd at the opening.
> 
> No way. Sasuke story like no thanks


*Hmm. It's not like that though. I guess you mean Yuno. He's fine. Asta's annoying though. 


But BC is for the side characters. Julius, Yami, Zenon, Mereoleona, Luck, Jack, Charlotte, etc. *


----------



## Mariko (Sep 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Hmm. It's not like that though. I guess you mean Yuno. He's fine. Asta's annoying though. *
> 
> 
> *But BC is for the side characters. Julius, Yami, Zenon, Mereoleona, Luck, Jack, Charlotte, etc. *



you selling me Sasuke'ish shonen:


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I can't see the image bro. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Nah he's a bad guy. Pretty dope. From Black Clover. Read it. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 17, 2020)

Daily reminder.

Read Black Clover.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 17, 2020)

Critics all say it's a masterpiece though, but I'm sure it's all Sasuke fans.

I should give it a new chance though, but I dislike the art work and the chars (just on the very 5 first minutes).


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Critics all say it's a masterpiece though, but I'm sure it's all Sasuke fans.
> 
> I should give it a new chance though, but I dislike the art work and the chars (just on the very 5 first minutes).



You have two Itachi fans saying to read it though.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> you selling me Sasuke'ish shonen:






*Looks pretty dope. I like these ones. 

Spoiler:  






*


----------



## Mariko (Sep 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Daily reminder.
> 
> Read Black Clover.



Read OPM


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Read OPM



Maybe. For Tatsumaki.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 17, 2020)

Not like that 

Her psychic powers


----------



## Mariko (Sep 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maybe. For Tatsumaki.






Ok she's fine.

King though...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 17, 2020)

*Fubuki>>> *

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Daily reminder.
> 
> Read Black Clover.





Mariko said:


> Critics all say it's a masterpiece though, but I'm sure it's all Sasuke fans.
> 
> I should give it a new chance though, but I dislike the art work and the chars (just on the very 5 first minutes).



I skipped the latest arc.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Critics all say it's a masterpiece though, *but I'm sure it's all Sasuke fans.*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 17, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Fubuki>>> *
> 
> ​



Physically she looks better than Tats I agree. She's also an Esper right?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I skipped the latest arc.



We're getting to the juicy part of the arc now. More ~2 or 3 chaps and it starts.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Physically she looks better than Tats I agree. She's also an Esper right?


*Yes. To both. *


----------



## Shanks (Sep 17, 2020)

My manager's name start with 'N'... I almost called her 'Nami' just now. Being spending too much time here / on the hunger game thread


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Critics all say it's a masterpiece though, but I'm sure it's all Sasuke fans.
> 
> I should give it a new chance though, but I dislike the art work and the chars (just on the very 5 first minutes).



after i finish reading it there will probably be an usopp fan telling u to read black clover aswell

what else do u need???


----------



## Shanks (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2020)

now im curious what did redline actually post to get banned for that long??


----------



## Lurko (Sep 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> you selling me Sasuke'ish shonen:


Sasuke just got slapped with a pimp-cane in Boruto.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 17, 2020)

That new Shaman King promo.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2020)

Lol Arima from tokyo ghoul is Itachi  


I fucking knew it.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> That new Shaman King promo.



Another one?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

Didn't they fail horribly with Flowers?


----------



## shaantu (Sep 18, 2020)

@girafarig nice digging in old OLC threads 

January 2019 - the revival of OL Convo was truly great time


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 18, 2020)

Finished the first Dark Tower series. Now I know a good chunk of the DT series are connected to other novels. I was still in love with the first one.

Rest in piece Jake.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

Damn, that is hot.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

Sup ningens.

New avatar in collaboration with @Mariko

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

@Sabo


----------



## January (Sep 18, 2020)

Once upon a time people believed that Kaido had a strong female warrior called Queen in his crew.


----------



## January (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2020)

Today feels like Saturday


----------



## Shanks (Sep 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Sabo


----------



## Shanks (Sep 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Today feels like Saturday


Was suppose to be working from home
> went to the mall. Bought a bike and other stuff
> drive to another suburb to have lunch
> went for a long walk
Definitely weekend here


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Today feels like Saturday



That depends on one of  two things.

Either  you work 7 days a week or none at all.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Was suppose to be working from home
> > went to the mall. Bought a bike and other stuff
> > drive to another suburb to have lunch
> > went for a long walk
> Definitely weekend here



My phone's saying it's Friday and there's some guys in work suits in the street 



Canute87 said:


> That depends on one of  two things.
> 
> Either  you work 7 days a week or none at all.



None at all is the best answer.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

We need a new poll. 
Something like: Who do you think has the highest IQ among the OL regulars.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We need a new poll.
> Something like: Who do you think has the highest IQ among the OL regulars.


Sounds good. Why don't you select 10 people  ?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We need a new poll.
> Something like: Who do you think has the highest IQ among the OL regulars.


I am the least intelligent, so I want to be excluded from the start


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am the least intelligent, so I want to be excluded from the start



Damage control?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damage control?


----------



## January (Sep 18, 2020)

Poll

Do you prefer sweets or spices?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 18, 2020)

*Sup? *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 18, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We need a new poll.
> Something like: Who do you think has the highest IQ among the OL regulars.



No @Mariko or @Gledinos


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No @Mariko or @Gledinos


@Mariko has a *Ph.D* so.

I am just a scrub with a master's degree in CS.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Mariko has a *Ph.D* so.
> 
> I am just a scrub with a master's degree in CS.



No disrespect to @Mariko , but that doesn't mean anything.
There a fuckload of people without any degree, who are smater than them. (with them I mean Ph.D peeps)

Love ya Ella.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> No disrespect to @Mariko , but that doesn't mean anything.
> There a fuckload of people without any degree, who are smater than them. (with them I mean Ph.D peeps)


Barking at the wrong tree, I don't care about Degrees, look at my comments in the Climate change thread.

But a PHD is not easy to get in what she has or is trying to get.

Also, there is the case of EQ, who for me is more important so meh.

But what I can say is she needs to be smart to get that.

@Mariko


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Mariko has a *Ph.D* so.
> 
> I am just a scrub with a master's degree in CS.





DeVision said:


> No disrespect to @Mariko , but that doesn't mean anything.
> There a fuckload of people without any degree, who are smater than them. (with them I mean Ph.D peeps)
> 
> Love ya Ella.





Ren. said:


> Barking at the wrong tree, I don't care about Degrees, look at my comments in the Climate change thread.
> 
> But a PHD is not easy to get in what she has or is trying to get.
> 
> ...



Your suggestions and dick swinging is irrelevant. No Mariko and no Gledinos.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Your suggestions and dick swinging is irrelevant. No Mariko and no Gledinos.


@Mariko  for smartest OL.

Vote now

When men  copious amounts of  and pride and exhibit an  sense of self worth. 

Damn that word play.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 18, 2020)

My IQ is carrot will join level.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> My IQ is carrot will join level.


Mine is lower


----------



## Soca (Sep 18, 2020)

problem fixed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Mariko  for smartest OL.
> 
> Vote now
> 
> ...



Nerd.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> problem fixed


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> problem fixed


@Light D Lamperouge  takes the cake.

He has ~5k lewd rating


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> problem fixed



Wait. Why is @Light D Lamperouge , @DeVision , and @Redline not the very first 3 options? Because  I would vote redline in a heartbeat.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> My IQ is carrot will join level.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2020)

RL Spirit Bomb.



Or more accurately Escanor's Sun attack


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nerd.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> problem fixed



Did you make the poll? Do you want me to beat you up?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

Okay. Let's get a sponsor so all of us can take a official IQ test.
Okay, the obviously dumb people (you know who you are), won't make them because we're short on our budget.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 18, 2020)

​


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Okay. Let's get a sponsor so all of us can take a official IQ test.


IQ != Inteligence Zeahah


you also need an EQ + SQ test


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


You are so winning this pool dog.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> No disrespect to @Mariko , but that doesn't mean anything.
> There a fuckload of people without any degree, who are smater than them. (with them I mean Ph.D peeps)
> 
> Love ya Ella.



Smater


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Smater



Yeah.. You me too..


----------



## January (Sep 18, 2020)

Me using all my IQ to search for cat pics. 

that's my limit..


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 18, 2020)

*Cats *


----------



## Soca (Sep 18, 2020)

@DeVision

Yes I did. You're gonna sit there and you're gonna be a damn contestant  



Mickey Mouse said:


> Wait. Why is @Light D Lamperouge , @DeVision , and @Redline not the very first 3 options? Because  I would vote redline in a heartbeat.


I was just throwing names off the dome. Wasn't really thinking


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Smater



Whelp @DeVision is now eliminated


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> I was just throwing names off the dome. Wasn't really thinking


And now Marc is eliminated. Making this poll and not immediately putting Redline in it....


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> @DeVision
> 
> Yes I did. You're gonna sit there and you're gonna be a damn contestant



YOU GONNA CHANGE MY DAMN NAME YOU DAMN STUPID LAZYASS. 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Whelp @DeVision is now eliminated



A typo is an elimination reason?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

Wait. @Light D Lamperouge why did you vote me?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> A typo is an elimination reason?



Yes.


----------



## Soca (Sep 18, 2020)

FINE


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait. @Light D Lamperouge why did you vote me?


*I didn't lol. I didn't vote at all. *


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes.



You know what? Shut up!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You know what? Shut up!



What is with you today!


----------



## Soca (Sep 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What is with you today!



Dunno. I feel good.
I wouldn't say this to people who don't know me, and with whom I'm not on good terms. XD
Only to bros.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 18, 2020)

One person voted for DeV being the lewdest person here .... 5 for light.


@Lyren I'm happy to see that OL remain objective in some topic.


@Light D Lamperouge lewdman


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait. @Light D Lamperouge why did you vote me?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

Only 5 votes for Ligh


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Sep 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


who's this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> One person voted for DeV being the lewdest person here .... 5 for light.
> 
> 
> @Lyren I'm happy to see that OL remain objective in some topic.
> ...



And you got DSQ'ed from the intelligence poll. RIP.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

*God.D.Usopp*
*Devision*
*Gledino*

Marc at his best.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2020)

January said:


> who's this?



Org art from an artist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> *Gledino*
> 
> Marc at his best.



You haven't seen Astro calling me Glenda and Light calling me gledions yet 

I'm used to people corrupting my name.


Still wonder where the Glen come from 

Probably from @Redline


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2020)

He seems to like to draw Magicians


----------



## January (Sep 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Org art from an artist.



Sabo should've looked more like this


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2020)

January said:


> Sabo should've looked more like this



It's appearing as broken link to me


----------



## January (Sep 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's appearing as broken link to me


edited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2020)

January said:


> Sabo should've looked more like this



It would look a lot better no contest. More swag.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2020)

To me Sabo looks like those troublemakers street smart orphan kids from steampunk cities (kind of).


----------



## Mariko (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Sep 18, 2020)

nice poll. who shall be the lewdest?



DeVision said:


> FBI can suck it all they want. Well, the female members can.


i wonder...


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> nice poll. who shall be the lewdest?
> 
> 
> i wonder...



Don't think everyone likes guys like you.


----------



## Blade (Sep 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp why did you tier specialist this post?



DeVision said:


> Okay. Let's get a sponsor so all of us can take a official IQ test.
> Okay, the obviously dumb people (you know who you are), won't make them because we're short on our budget.



Anything you want to share with the group?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We need a new poll.
> Something like: Who do you think has the highest IQ among the OL regulars.



obviously any perona or usopp fan wins this, they r the master class 



Ren. said:


> I am the least intelligent, so I want to be excluded from the start



who is this Kai guy that you want to ban 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



"unauthorized reproduction prohibited" 



Mariko said:


> My IQ is carrot will join level.







Soca said:


> @DeVision
> 
> Yes I did. You're gonna sit there and you're gonna be a damn contestant
> 
> ...





DeVision said:


> *God.D.Usopp*
> *Devision*
> *Gledino*
> 
> Marc at his best.



why is my name even included 

and its also misspelled 

like u were typing it while mad 



DeVision said:


> @Go D. Usopp why did you tier specialist this post?
> 
> 
> 
> Anything you want to share with the group?



because u r a tier specialist


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 18, 2020)

sounds so cringe in english


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> obviously any perona or usopp fan wins this, they r the master class
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Lewd man. *


----------



## Mariko (Sep 18, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp 






You made my night bru!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lewd man. *



ur the last one i want to hear that from


----------



## Blade (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ur the last one i want to hear that from


*No u. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Go D. Usopp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hii hii 

but carrot is still not joining


----------



## Blade (Sep 18, 2020)

pictured: kurosaki ichigo's internal struggle with his hollow throughout the series


----------



## Lurko (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 18, 2020)

Aliens.



Good one.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 18, 2020)

Reported @Soca for a sexiest poll


----------



## Blade (Sep 18, 2020)

[expired]

whoever wants, join my stream, lit vids are up


----------



## Lurko (Sep 18, 2020)

Blade said:


> whoever wants, join my stream, lit vids are up


----------



## Blade (Sep 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


>




type ur nick and u are set

so simple


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 18, 2020)

​


----------



## Lurko (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm on phone though.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 18, 2020)

​


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 19, 2020)

Viola makes anyone horny.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 19, 2020)

844 let’s go. Loser is the horniest person here. @Mickey Mouse @Lurker @Light D Lamperouge @B Rabbit @January @Go D. Usopp @Redline @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 844 let’s go. Loser is the horniest person here. @Mickey Mouse @Lurker @Light D Lamperouge @B Rabbit @January @Go D. Usopp @Redline @Alibaba Saluja



You......never mentioned what we are rolling. Lower then? More then?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You......never mentioned what we are rolling. Lower then? More then?


I didn’t. Let’s roll again


----------



## Shanks (Sep 19, 2020)

All @Soca fault. I’m gonna win this poll


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 844 let’s go. Loser is the horniest person here. @Mickey Mouse @Lurker @Light D Lamperouge @B Rabbit @January @Go D. Usopp @Redline @Alibaba Saluja


Wait Redline is banned.... Dice??


----------



## Shanks (Sep 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Wait Redline is banned.... Dice??


Technically, he can’t roll, so he loses due to disqualification

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Technically, he can’t roll, so he loses due to disqualification


So what now?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> So what now?



454. Technically Shanks does have the biggest Coc, so not surprised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Sep 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 844 let’s go. Loser is the horniest person here. @Mickey Mouse @Lurker @Light D Lamperouge @B Rabbit @January @Go D. Usopp @Redline @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I didn’t. Let’s roll again


I can dominate this


----------



## January (Sep 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 19, 2020)

Gear 4th samurai-man?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

And now today feels like Sunday 

I wonder.

How will it feel tomorrow?


----------



## January (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> And now today feels like Sunday
> 
> I wonder.
> 
> How will it feel tomorrow?


It will feel like Monday with public holiday.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

January said:


> It will feel like Monday with public holiday.





I miss the feeling of public holidays


----------



## Shanks (Sep 19, 2020)

Everyday is a public holiday for me these days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I miss the feeling of public holidays


Don't worry, tomorrow you will experience it again.


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Wazzapppp bitches!!
How come there is no my name on the poll!?
We all know mariko is the horniest and the others are all wankers lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> Wazzapppp bitches!!
> How come there is no my name on the poll!?
> We all know mariko is the horniest and the others are all wankers lol


You never call, you didn't reply to VM, you don't respond to tags... the fuck have you being? Get banned isn't an excuse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I miss the feeling of public holidays


I miss the feeling of public hairs  too baba


----------



## Shanks (Sep 19, 2020)

@Redline  you owe me money for doing all your work. Check out top contributors


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Everyday is a public holiday for me these days





January said:


> Don't worry, tomorrow you will experience it again.



Public holidays are the best days


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> I miss the feeling of public hairs  too baba





You have some work to do to get back to that #1 spot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You never call, you didn't reply to VM, you don't respond to tags... the fuck have you being? Get banned isn't an excuse


I can't reply to MP if I am banned Sabo!
All good I have a new dog now!, I found her in the middle of the street , few meters more and I would have killed her with my front wheels! , Lucky her!
She is not even one month old , her name is Lilly
 I thow shit at some Trump supporter and got ban for it , so that was fair enough but I don't regret it and I would do it again lol


----------



## January (Sep 19, 2020)

@Redline, welcome back bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> I can't reply to MP if I am banned Sabo!


No excuses! 



Redline said:


> All good I have a new dog now!, I found her in the middle of the street , few meters more and I would have killed her with my front wheels! , Lucky her!
> She is not even one month old , her name is Lilly


Cute! That's like the best feeling with a sudden match make, as oppose to just going to a pet shop.



Redline said:


> I thow shit at some Trump supporter and got ban for it , so that was fair enough but I don't regret it and I would do it again lol


No more jerking in the cafe!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> No excuses!
> 
> 
> Cute! That's like the best feeling with a sudden match make, as oppose to just going to a pet shop.
> ...


She is pissing all over the place lol.. every two hours or so , I gotta keep an eye on her constantly, she is naughty like Mariko chan


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

January said:


> @Redline, welcome back bud


Hi Jan, thanks.... The redline real deal is on this forum again, bitches, all my haters can kiss my..


----------



## Shanks (Sep 19, 2020)

Good night guys 

@Redline I expect 100 posts from you in this thread by the time I wake up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Sep 19, 2020)

10K posts 


*Spoiler*: __ 



@Soca @Kinjin I’m going to start getting paid right?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 19, 2020)

Beast said:


> 10K posts
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




@Shiba D. Inu B like


----------



## Soca (Sep 19, 2020)

Beast said:


> 10K posts
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


If you do I'm suing for being underpaid


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 19, 2020)

Why is Zinbeh here?


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Why is Zinbeh here?



jimbei is everywhere






























like a michael bay movie


----------



## Mariko (Sep 19, 2020)

Blade said:


> jimbei is everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Who's michael bay?


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Who's michael bay?









give him, the most simple story

he will have cities being nuked as a side effect


----------



## DeVision (Sep 19, 2020)

Beast said:


> 10K posts
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes. But only 780 € per week. Not worth it.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> Wazzapppp bitches!!
> How come there is no my name on the poll!?
> We all know mariko is the horniest and the others are all wankers lol


nibah we need to talk


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

Q: Is the girl in Alibaba's avy the same one as before?

1- 

2-


----------



## Ren. (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Q: Is the girl in Alibaba's avy the same one as before?
> 
> 1-
> 
> 2-


3


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 3



3-


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

Q: Where should Alibaba spend his spare money from quitting smoking?

1- In gacha games;

2- In escorts;

3- Save up and go to Japan/Korea for carnal stuff;

4- Save up and go to Tibet/India for spiritual stuff;

5- Lose your head and in a Godless fate go all-in in the Casino.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2020)

@Redline what happened to your guy Kawhi?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 19, 2020)

The only Yugi OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 19, 2020)

*Yami Yugi, Yami Marik, Yami Bakura, Kaiba and Pegasus are great. *


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2020)

takahashi's later art becomes so lit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline what happened to your guy Kawhi?


Man...lol..what a shame , my boy got wrecked along with pandemic Pau!
FFS!
Now I am all in Celtics, but la should have it kinda easy, let's see if Denver make it to the final first, the underdog nuggets kicking ass left and right, even if they lost the first one, anyway I am feeling like Stephen A now! Don't talk about kwahi anymore lmaooo... The cyborg run out of battery


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Q: Where should Alibaba spend his spare money from quitting smoking?
> 
> 1- In gacha games;
> 
> ...


Save up money to go to Thailand and run into  some ladyboy by mistake lmaooo..
Joke aside , if it's weed we are talking about then don't quit, and joking aside, save it for some trip, anywhere you wanna go but it has to be a place you never been before..imo


----------



## January (Sep 19, 2020)

Man, this is some crew.

Blackbeard looking nice here.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 19, 2020)

Yugioh convo...


----------



## January (Sep 19, 2020)

The WB pic is too epic.

Gotta make a thread for this


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> Save up money to go to Thailand and run into  some ladyboy by mistake lmaooo..
> Joke aside , if it's weed we are talking about then don't quit, and joking aside, save it for some trip, anywhere you wanna go but it has to be a place you never been before..imo



It's not really recommended for me to smoke weed 

I thought you were gonna go for the 2nd option


----------



## January (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Q: Where should Alibaba spend his spare money from quitting smoking?
> 
> 1- In gacha games;
> 
> ...


6- Help an individual build something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

January said:


> 6- Help an individual build something.





Give an example.


----------



## January (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Give an example.


7. Buy food for stray dogs/cats

Example: A friend of yours wants to learn a new skill, but is reluctant to spend the money to buy the essential stuff.
you can also give gifts to children.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> *It's not really recommended for me to smoke weed*
> 
> I thought you were gonna go for the 2nd option



Eat it then!


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

January said:


> 7. Buy food for stray dogs/cats
> 
> Example: A friend of yours wants to learn a new skill, but is reluctant to spend the money to buy the essential stuff.
> you can also give gifts to children.


Yeah you can go around give candy but I would prefer you send me One bit coin


----------



## Garcher (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's not really recommended for me to smoke weed
> 
> I thought you were gonna go for the 2nd option


don't waste money on shit you don't need.


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Eat it then!


Well said..make cookies or a cake,drink it with a tea or  make it liquid


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

January said:


> 7. Buy food for stray dogs/cats
> 
> Example: A friend of yours wants to learn a new skill, but is reluctant to spend the money to buy the essential stuff.
> you can also give gifts to children.



That's more or less what you said to @Mickey Mouse some days ago.

Indeed Selfless Service in here will be rewarded in the higher plane, helping pay karma and create dharma. Also you feel a warmth in your heart by helping other livings beings, which is nothing more than connecting to your Threefold Flame/Higher Self. 

Actually that's the whole reason we're here, Selfless Service and Soul Maturity.

You're a kind soul January.


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Garcher said:


> don't waste money on shit you don't need.


That's right , it's plenty of bitches around you don't need to pay for it, unless you feel like it


----------



## January (Sep 19, 2020)

The point is to help you reduce smoking, so you must gain something worthwhile from the money you saved from the temptation.

Something which makes you grow as a person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Eat it then!



Maybe if I use it in Pizza it will taste good 

Cannabis Pizza.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Sep 19, 2020)

Don't the put canabis on pizza anyways? I mean that's the reason we all are addicted to pizza.
Or was it oregano?


----------



## January (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's more or less what you said to @Mickey Mouse some days ago.
> 
> Indeed Selfless Service in here will be rewarded in the higher plane, helping pay karma and create dharma. Also you feel a warmth in your heart by helping other livings beings, which is nothing more than connecting to your Threefold Flame/Higher Self.
> 
> ...


Give One Piece volume 1-5 as a gift to children/school/libraries.

Makes sure they join nf later on, to this dark side of net among us addicts. We're in need of more dice rolling members.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 19, 2020)

Everywhere I go I see weird avatars


----------



## Oreki (Sep 19, 2020)

@Sabo dipped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

January said:


> The point is to help you reduce smoking, so you must gain something worthwhile from the money you saved from the temptation.
> 
> Something which makes you grow as a person.



This is good advice.

I did use Reiki on myself to more easily stop smoking. It was faster than I thought though.

I would guess you do this kind of stuff in helping people? That is really great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

January said:


> Give One Piece volume 1-5 as a gift to children/school/libraries.
> 
> Makes sure they join nf later on, to this dark side of net among us addicts. We're in need of more dice rolling members.



OP is always the right answer.


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

January said:


> The point is to help you reduce smoking, so you must gain something worthwhile from the money you saved from the temptation.
> 
> Something which makes you grow as a person.


Like a new pair or Nike? XD I tell you a secret, you will always grown as a person up until you forget there is always to learn, we happen to stop acknowledging thisas if it's something you should take for granted but it is not, so just keep on remember to yourself you always got things to learn and to give


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline what happened to your guy Kawhi?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Cannabis Pizza.



My daily breakfast.

Prime Carrot > Kaidou.


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> My daily breakfast.
> 
> Prime Carrot > Kaidou.





It's actually a thing.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2020)

Two Piece > One Piece:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Q: Where should Alibaba spend his spare money from quitting smoking?
> 
> 1- In gacha games;
> 
> ...


6. donate to Flame so he could get ps5 



Oreki said:


> Everywhere I go I see weird avatars


 

the irony


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> the irony


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> 6. donate to Flame so he could get ps5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here my donation to you flame


----------



## DeVision (Sep 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> the irony



Your older (13 year old) sister broke the PC again?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)

Phones rule.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 2- In escorts;


Best option for now


----------



## DeVision (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey @LamE I mean Flame.


----------



## Flame (Sep 19, 2020)

DeLusion said:


> Your older (13 year old) sister broke the PC again?


it works for me as well but it was funny seeing how for some reason his avy (and on that post only) didn't reload properly. weird coincidence lol


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> 6. donate to Flame so he could get ps5



Bro I was spending like 280€ monthly in cigarretes 

PS5 for the Final Fantasy games. Great idea


----------



## Ren. (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Bro I was spending like 280€ monthly in cigarretes
> 
> PS5 for the Final Fantasy games. Great idea


Shit, invest that Shit.

That would generate 336EUR a year after  a year.


----------



## Flame (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Bro I was spending like 280€ monthly in cigarretes
> 
> PS5 for the Final Fantasy games. Great idea


wait no that wasn't one of the options 

bruh ps5 should cost about 450€. quit smoking for two months and you got enough to buy it


----------



## Ren. (Sep 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> bruh ps5 should cost about 450€. quit smoking for two months and you got enough to buy it


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> wait no that wasn't one of the options
> 
> bruh ps5 should cost about 450€. quit smoking for two months and you got enough to buy it


$500 US I think.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)

!70 a game!


----------



## Flame (Sep 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


i'm not a gamer so there's no need for me to get a pc only to play by myself lol



Lurker said:


> $500 US I think.


digital edition should cost like a 100$ less

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> !70 a game!


95$ for Miles Morales in EU for Ultimate


----------



## Ren. (Sep 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> i'm not a gamer so there's no need for me to get a pc only to play by myself lol


a PC is not only for games.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> a PC is not only for games.


Ren. hated Flame because he told the truth.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ren. hated Flame because he told the truth.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Bro I was spending like 280€ monthly in cigarretes
> 
> PS5 for the Final Fantasy games. Great idea


what?how much do they cost? how many box per day do you you smoke?i some tabacco pueblo yellow which is goes along well to mic with weed and ash by the way, 30 grams of tabacco cost me about 7 euro and it last me seven to ten days so i spend around 20 to 30 euro on smioking per month
cigsrettes are way to expensive, tabacco is chaper and last longers , also you will smoke less becouse you have to roll it first
 marboro cigarette here are about 8 or 9 euro per paket i guess, if i would buy cigarettwe i would probably buy 3 to 4 boxes per week, and i am not an heavy smoker, people buys 2 box per day..and those are tons of money you really waste,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Best option for now



Option 3 also includes that stuff.





Ren. said:


> Shit, invest that Shit.
> 
> That would generate 336EUR a year after  a year.



I'm not strong enough to save/invest money. I feel like spending all of it immediately 



Flame said:


> wait no that wasn't one of the options
> 
> bruh ps5 should cost about 450€. quit smoking for two months and you got enough to buy it





Back in my days you could buy a console for 300€ or less.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm not strong enough to save/invest money. I feel like spending all of it immediately


I am doing weekly investments so split that sum in 4 and do it weekly, problem solved.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2020)

All the PS5 pre orders are out of stock here but looks like Sony will be making more stock available. Hoping to play Cyberpunk on it.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> All the PS5 pre orders are out of stock here but looks like Sony will be making more stock available. Hoping to play Cyberpunk on it.


Yeah I tried. Might just go for Xbox until later.


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> All the PS5 pre orders are out of stock here but looks like Sony will be making more stock available. Hoping to play Cyberpunk on it.


They will have some good deals on black Friday


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


The best console is too much money...


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am doing weekly investments so split that sum in 4 and do it weekly, problem solved.


Send me a quarter of a bit coin if you wanna make some business


----------



## Mariko (Sep 19, 2020)

Me playin' pacman 4 free...


----------



## Shanks (Sep 19, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Sabo dipped


Huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 19, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 19, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja just save that money for a deposit for a house. If you already have one, then save for another. Sounds boring, but just take it from someone who has never rented in his life before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> what?how much do they cost? how many box per day do you you smoke?i some tabacco pueblo yellow which is goes along well to mic with weed and ash by the way, 30 grams of tabacco cost me about 7 euro and it last me seven to ten days so i spend around 20 to 30 euro on smioking per month
> cigsrettes are way to expensive, tabacco is chaper and last longers , also you will smoke less becouse you have to roll it first
> marboro cigarette here are about 8 or 9 euro per paket i guess, if i would buy cigarettwe i would probably buy 3 to 4 boxes per week, and i am not an heavy smoker, people buys 2 box per day..and those are tons of money you really waste,



2 packs per day. 4,50€ each pack. It was heated cigarretes from IQOS.



Ren. said:


> I am doing weekly investments so split that sum in 4 and do it weekly, problem solved.



I'm probably like one of the few people from my Uni who doesn't do that   since I went to Economics we can assume that most likely almost everyone else does investments.



Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja just save that money for a deposit for a house. If you already have one, then save for another. Sounds boring, but just take it from someone who has never rented in his life before.



This would be the best thing to build up a comfort zone/security. Which is also an investment like Ren suggested.


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 2 packs per day. 4,50€ each pack. It was heated cigarretes from IQOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok then! trust me give it a try buy some tabacco bag  around 30 or 50 grams, make it last ten days , you will notice you will have more money on your wallet
this one should cost you arount 7 but it will last at least a week for sure, you also need smoking papers and slim filters

i did try several others but i do suggest this if you also want so use it for smoking weed or ash with it! it is prettty dry anddoes not have a strong taste compare to other even thou at first , before getting ussed to it it will seems a bit strongers then normal cigarette but in reality it is alot more helthy too, the main hemichal shit is ij the cigarette filters and also into the way they treat the tabacco leaf before and, this pueblo stuff has no addictivs


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

And since we're talking about Ren Rem...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> And since we're talking about Ren Rem...


Rem is Ren's partner 
Subaru is just one of my avatars.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> ok then! trust me give it a try buy some tabacco bag  around 30 or 50 grams, make it last ten days , you will notice you will have more money on your wallet



Don't need anymore, not smoking for a week now but thanks


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Don't need anymore, not smoking for a week now but thanks


if you manage tio quit completely it is even better, now its a about time you get your breeeth back and start purifing your lungs, iyou are still young so you can clear them off of tabacco shit for good, only when you reach a certain age and you have beeen smoking much for decades them your lungs are fully compromise and they will never get clean again, but i guess you still on time for it, but you gotta work out for it , either run , play basket bassl or swim


----------



## Mariko (Sep 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> ok then! trust me give it a try buy some tabacco bag  around 30 or 50 grams, make it last ten days , you will notice you will have more money on your wallet
> this one should cost you arount 7 but it will last at least a week for sure, you also need smoking papers and slim filters
> 
> i did try several others but i do suggest this if you also want so use it for smoking weed or ash with it! it is prettty dry anddoes not have a strong taste compare to other even thou at first , before getting ussed to it it will seems a bit strongers then normal cigarette but in reality it is alot more helthy too, the main hemichal shit is ij the cigarette filters and also into the way they treat the tabacco leaf before and, this pueblo stuff has no addictivs



Damn, I smoke Pueblo "classic", but the pack here is insane (just cancerous/dying ppl pics on a black background -UE laws).

Though my 30g pack lasts 4 days, not ten. After 4/5 days it's just powder (no chemicals ads).


----------



## Mariko (Sep 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Don't need anymore, not smoking for a week now but thanks



Coool!

Keep on!!!!

That's great!!!

I'm so happy ppl can do what I can't. 

Stay strong m8! 1 week means you can do 2 weeks, therefore 1 month, and years.

I'm really so happy for you. I envy you.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 19, 2020)

*Cigarettes are great. 

I smoke 25+ a day at least. Marlboro Reds ftw. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2020)

How long till you are banned again, @Redline ?


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How long till you are banned again, @Redline ?


who knows mickey! time will tell , but i was born to boil anyway


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Cigarettes are great. *
> 
> *I smoke 25+ a day at least. Marlboro Reds ftw. *


so you spend about the same money as jan? or less?


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Cigarettes are great. *
> 
> *I smoke 25+ a day at least. Marlboro Reds ftw. *


i once bought  a box of fake maalboro reds that cames from cenobil lol  , read malboro gives you head heaches in the morning , better a spiff


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Coool!
> 
> Keep on!!!!
> 
> ...


i agree if you pass a month then you are pretty much done with it, but you can still have one once in a while , when offered to you , but dont buy them anymore


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, I smoke Pueblo "classic", but the pack here is insane (just cancerous/dying ppl pics on a black background -UE laws).
> 
> Though my 30g pack lasts 4 days, not ten. After 4/5 days it's just powder (no chemicals ads).


oeheh the paket are the same here too lol, some have reallt terrible pictures on it! good choice of tabacco anyhow , to be honest  30 gr last me longer then 4 days becouse i probably smoke more joints then tabacco rolls sig , so between one and the otherr i am arount a week to max ten days, the powlder is good for mix it with weed , but even rolled are ok if you use a normal not open filter


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

sixtuplets post!! setting up a record here


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2020)

> bannedline
> unbanned














just noticed this ninga, from his post spam just now


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Cigarettes are great.





Light D Lamperouge said:


> I smoke 25+ a day at least.



























pictured: lewdman promoting a healthy lifestyle


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Blade said:


> > bannedline
> > unbanned
> 
> 
> ...


i am unnoticiable, and unavaidable! i am like a virus that keeps coming back , pandemic redline will infect your innerself sooner or later


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: lewdman promoting a healthy lifestyle


lewdman pre and post malboro red

they look like some raw and roast chicken breast lol


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: lewdman promoting a healthy lifestyle


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> Wazzapppp bitches!!
> How come there is no my name on the poll!?
> We all know mariko is the horniest and the others are all wankers lol



welcome bk ningen 

@Soca time to include the real champ on the poll 



T.D.A said:


> Two Piece > One Piece:



do they have a whole bunch of chapters for two piece? if so can u tell me where to read them lol, ive been looking around but couldn't find them lol



Redline said:


> here my donation to you flame



it already started 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Bro I was spending like 280€ monthly in cigarretes
> 
> PS5 for the Final Fantasy games. Great idea



breh did u know this old joke about cutting cigarette expenses? 

ningen 1: oi bro do u smoke?
ningen 2: yea 
ningen 1: how much per month do u pay for it?
ningen 2: about 250 buckeronis
ningen 1: did u know if u stopped doing it for like 5 years you could get urself a mustang !!
ningen 2: oh sht, great!! how about u, do u smoke bro?
ningen 1: no?
ningen 2: then where the fk is ur mustang


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)

Khamzat


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> welcome bk ningen
> 
> @Soca time to include the real champ on the poll
> 
> ...


Aaaannnndddd....some lewdness for the over 16!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 19, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja 

what @January  said is actually good stuff, i have to work on that too

you will be surprised how stuff that u think is little can help others greatly beyond ur imagination

its surprising how simplicity always solves everything

you can do something like get a pet cat and use the extra money to take care of it, it will accompany u and rly give u epic peace of mind feeling. Speaking from experience lol.

I have never rly got into smoking or drinking, so idk how does it feel for others to leave them, but I imagine its like my addiction to gaming, must be rly hard to get rid off. Normally i'd say do it gradually bit by a bit, but since ur already doing good job it would be wise to fill every bit of ur time with something to distract u away from it until ur body starts feeling like its no longer a necessary part of the daily routine.

best of luck fam


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> Aaaannnndddd....some lewdness for the over 16!



idk why i enjoy watching these smtimes

im fked up in the head 

specially the horror stories


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Khamzat


Bette udda maiala!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk why i enjoy watching these smtimes
> 
> im fked up in the head
> 
> specially the horror stories


Celtics plus 15!!


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> Celtics plus 15!!


NOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Lurko (Sep 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Sep 20, 2020)

Flame said:


> the irony


Blame your internet not the people


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 20, 2020)

I am looking to read some other manga besides One Piece, which is the only one I am reading atm but the constant breaks and all the offpaneling chip away at the enjoyment I'm getting out of it.

Can someone recommend me something? I'm not enough of a manga reader to just start something and drop after 100 chapters because I didn't like it, I want to commit to what I start. Ideally it shouldn't be at 500+ or so chapters already, and it shouldn't conclude too soon so I can read it weekly for some years.

I was thinking of Black Clover or Tower of God, both of which I know nothing about but heard good (and some bad) things about.

Other less known ones that I don't have on the radar could be an option too.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Edit: Oh Tower of God actually is at 485 chapters already.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 20, 2020)

Cigarettes..


----------



## Garcher (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I am looking to read some other manga besides One Piece, which is the only one I am reading atm but the constant breaks and all the offpaneling chip away at the enjoyment I'm getting out of it.
> 
> Can someone recommend me something? I'm not enough of a manga reader to just start something and drop after 100 chapters because I didn't like it, I want to commit to what I start. Ideally it shouldn't be at 500+ or so chapters already, and it shouldn't conclude too soon so I can read it weekly for some years.
> 
> ...


There aren't that many shonen battle manga that have just begun, release weekly chapters and will surely continue for some more years

off the top of my head, Edens Zero might be something you want to consider


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I am looking to read some other manga besides One Piece, which is the only one I am reading atm but the constant breaks and all the offpaneling chip away at the enjoyment I'm getting out of it.
> 
> Can someone recommend me something? I'm not enough of a manga reader to just start something and drop after 100 chapters because I didn't like it, I want to commit to what I start. Ideally it shouldn't be at 500+ or so chapters already, and it shouldn't conclude too soon so I can read it weekly for some years.
> 
> ...


Depends what you like. What you said here is good.
Kingdom also good
Hunter x Hunter is top tier

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Depends what you like. What you said here is good.
> Kingdom also good
> Hunter x Hunter is top tier


"Oda's breaks chip away the enjoyment"
"want to read weekly"
HxH:


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Garcher said:


> "Oda's breaks chip away the enjoyment"
> "want to read weekly"
> HxH:


Lol, it's going to take him 3 months before he needs to 'read it weekly'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Lol, it's going to take him 3 months before he needs to 'read it weekly'.


seems like you haven't read his post


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Garcher said:


> seems like you haven't read his post


Arguably the best manga/anime of all time is worth overlooking small details.

And Kingdom is great to read weekly @GrizzlyClaws

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Depends what you like. What you said here is good.
> Kingdom also good
> Hunter x Hunter is top tier



Hiatus x Hiatus is not something that I strive to read considering it will not end in my lifetime because it has like 5 chapters every two years.

I looked into Kingdom before but didn't find it that interesting tbh.

I think @Kinjin reps Black Clover a lot, maybe I will try this one.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hunter x Hunter is top tier


You understand the HxH is the king of hiatus, its nickname is Hiatus x Hiatus.



Sabo said:


> Arguably the best manga/anime of all time is worth overlooking small details.


It is not.
 I can name 50 better than it and I mean the manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Lol, it's going to take him 3 months before he needs to 'read it weekly'.


Chimera arc took 8 years to make, I know because I read it weekly also I am a fanboy of Yu Yu Hakusho, who was next to Dragon ball Z.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Can someone recommend me something? I'm not enough of a manga reader to just start something and drop after 100 chapters because I didn't like it, I want to commit to what I start. Ideally it shouldn't be at 500+ or so chapters already, and it shouldn't conclude too soon so I can read it weekly for some years.


You can start Solo leveling 119 chapters.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Hiatus x Hiatus is not something that I strive to read considering it will not end in my lifetime because it has like 5 chapters every two years.
> 
> I looked into Kingdom before but didn't find it that interesting tbh.
> 
> I think @Kinjin reps Black Clover a lot, maybe I will try this one.


Black Clover good also. I would try to get into 3 - 4 to read weekly at the very least.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

@GrizzlyClaws  you can also read Demon Slayer as it ended at the 200+ chapter.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Chimera arc took 8 years to make, I know because I read it weekly also I am a fanboy of Yu Yu Hakusho, who was next to Dragon ball Z.


I don’t read it weekly. I marathon it. It’s masterpiece when you never got hit by the pain of hiatus x hiatus square

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I marathon it. It’s masterpiece when you never got hit by the pain of hiatus x hiatus square


Well, you can't put it in the context of  OP's inconvenient breaks that again is still running after almost 1000 chapters, they both started close 97-99.

Also not reading weekly means you did not see these:

*Spoiler*: __ 











These took 8 years.




And you most likely ignore this:


Current arc.

And no his exceptional writing does not excuse those, this is a manga and not a book.



Sabo said:


> Arguably the best manga/anime of all time is worth overlooking small details.




This is not even in the top realm of Senien so stop with that.

Berserk low diffs it and both are on hiatus.

Berserk on MAL 9.34, One Piece 9.09 ... HxH 8.69


----------



## DeVision (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Hiatus x Hiatus is not something that I strive to read considering it will not end in my lifetime because it has like 5 chapters every two years.
> 
> I looked into Kingdom before but didn't find it that interesting tbh.
> 
> I think @Kinjin reps Black Clover a lot, maybe I will try this one.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> And you most likely ignore this:
> 
> 
> Current arc.
> ...



Lol is this real or a meme?

----

What about Kishi's new manga? The one with the space Samurai? I never see anyone talk about it, not a good outlook.


----------



## January (Sep 20, 2020)

This week Togashi celebrates breaking his own record for longest hiatus. 

Previous longest hiatus: 84 weeks
Current hiatus: 84 weeks and ongoing


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

@Ren. hate Togashi all you want. Don’t hate Killua 

and you’re scaring our guest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Lol is this real or a meme?


No that was the actual release in the weekly release.

They corrected that in the volume release.

The wall of text is not changed and it is the only release because you can't change that ...

But cats still see HxH as the top of the top manga, when it was low diffed by OP in sales and weekly pools from Shueisha like TOS and in 97-00 Oda was a scrub to Togashi so the excuse that well Oda has the most popular and best-selling manga does not even compute.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Lol is this real or a meme?


Official translation:


Same shit. 


If I use spoiler tags it goes away


----------



## DeVision (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Lol is this real or a meme?
> 
> ----
> 
> What about Kishi's new manga? The one with the space Samurai? I never see anyone talk about it, not a good outlook.



I think it got cancelled. XD


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

January said:


> Previous longest hiatus: 84 weeks
> Current hiatus: 84 weeks and ongoing





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Don’t hate Killua


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Hey @Ren. , have you ever pick up the hottest girl at the club and then takes her home, but decided to back down because she has a bad personality?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Ren. hate Togashi all you want. Don’t hate Killua


I was just named the Captain of the HxH hate club and.

the president of hate Burrito club @Oreki


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey @Ren. , have you ever pick up the hottest girl at the club and then takes her home, but decided to back down because she has a bad personality?


I want my lawyer. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Don't remind me of my beta days.

I was in bed with my hot blonde colleague and she wanted something but I was too beta to get it.

And she looked like this:


But natural hair and blue eyes


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

H x H. Not waifu material, but will bang again. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't fucken respond with a hisoka gif

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 20, 2020)

i just got the neutral award and i've done nothing different yesterday. how tf does this award even work?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> H x H. Not waifu material, but will bang again.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Damn  I was preparing that


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Flame said:


> i just got the neutral award and i've done nothing different yesterday. how tf does this award even work?


Call me when we find how to get this?

399
*True Neutral*
What makes a man turn neutral? Lust for gold? Power? Or were you just born with a heart full of neutrality?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Flame said:


> i just got the neutral award and i've done nothing different yesterday. how tf does this award even work?


99 trophy points. I want it!

@Kinjin @Soca  how does this hack works?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 20, 2020)

Pay first


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Soca said:


> Pay first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Soca said:


> Pay first


How many likes and rep?


----------



## Soca (Sep 20, 2020)

this is unwise sir


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Soca said:


> this is unwise sir


Alright, Ren. Go ahead and pay Marc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Alright, Ren. Go ahead and pay Marc.


----------



## Soca (Sep 20, 2020)

Also 

Morning folk 



Who's ready for a day of struggle and pain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Gents don't forget to vote @Light D Lamperouge:


----------



## DeVision (Sep 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I want my lawyer.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The fu*k are blonde eyes?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)

...

Got my answer.

Feels like an unknown day


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Black Clover







> I think @Kinjin reps Black Clover a lot, maybe I will try this one.





What about me?





Flame said:


> i just got the neutral award and i've done nothing different yesterday. how tf does this award even work?



What? I wanted that trophy 

I asked people to give me 100 neutral ratings and got no trophy


----------



## January (Sep 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> ...
> 
> Got my answer.
> 
> Feels like an unknown day




i was wondering what you'd say today


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 20, 2020)

*@Shiba D. Inu *​


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)

January said:


> i was wondering what you'd say today



I discovered a new day.

It shall henceforth be called Alibabaday.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I think it got cancelled. XD





How many chapters did it make? 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> What about me?



Sorry... who are you again? 

I will add you to my "likes Black Clover" list.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> How many chapters did it make?



TBH no idea. Didn't even read the first chap. 
But it had a few people who hyped it af. @Acno weren't you one of them?


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2020)

Ol convo!
5 viewer?!? Why'd is wrong with you? Just a sunny Sunday innit?


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> TBH no idea. Didn't even read the first chap.
> But it had a few people who hyped it af. @Acno weren't you one of them?


Brando Celtics are coming back!


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I discovered a new day.
> 
> It shall henceforth be called Alibabaday.


Have a sweet babaduk night, sleep tight.xd


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2020)

still one of the coolest oda chars

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> still one of the coolest oda chars


I agree, caldara rocks
Even kyos goes behind Him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I am looking to read some other manga besides One Piece, which is the only one I am reading atm but the constant breaks and all the offpaneling chip away at the enjoyment I'm getting out of it.
> 
> Can someone recommend me something? I'm not enough of a manga reader to just start something and drop after 100 chapters because I didn't like it, I want to commit to what I start. Ideally it shouldn't be at 500+ or so chapters already, and it shouldn't conclude too soon so I can read it weekly for some years.
> 
> ...



if you havent read FMAB, do so now 



GrizzlyClaws said:


> How many chapters did it make?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how do u not know @Alibaba Saluja one of the official Black Clover salesmen 

told u alibaba u gotta post more on the other threads of the section 



Sabo said:


> Arguably the best manga/anime of all time is worth overlooking small details.
> 
> And Kingdom is great to read weekly @GrizzlyClaws



FMAB and AoT > HxH, but HxH is really fken good too for sure, it just no longer has a goal lol. After Gon met his dad the story feels 

this last arc 



Ren. said:


> Well, you can't put it in the context of  OP's inconvenient breaks that again is still running after almost 1000 chapters, they both started close 97-99.
> 
> Also not reading weekly means you did not see these:
> 
> ...



i remember that togashi art style period 

i'm telling u he shud just make it a novel or completely give the drawing to sm1 else 

also MAL isnt that accurate because if u think about it OP has alot more ppl rating it. 9.09 from more ppl is more impressive than 9.34 from few ppl imo.

thats why MAL isnt rly good way to measure how good a series is imo




Blade said:


> still one of the coolest oda chars



on one of the best flashbacks 
calgara 

Noland 

perhaps does his hair remind u of DBZ characters or what


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> perhaps does his hair remind u of DBZ characters or what











































was it, too obvious?


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2020)

Lets shake some butts!
For the Ol convo!!
Hip hip.......
Hurray!!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> was it, too obvious?







































yes


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yes Io


Broly> any supa sayan 24/7


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Broly> any supa sayan




gogeta or vegito, say hi 

unless you mean, non fused saiyans


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Sorry... who are you again?
> 
> I will add you to my "likes Black Clover" list.



Indeed we haven't been formally introduced yet.

Nice to meet'cha 


You'll like BC for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> still one of the coolest oda chars



It looked like Yama from ToG for a sec there.



Go D. Usopp said:


> how do u not know @Alibaba Saluja one of the official Black Clover salesmen
> 
> told u alibaba u gotta post more on the other threads of the section



I was not expecting that 

I thought every OL'er secretly checks the convo but doesn't post.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It looked like Yama from ToG for a sec there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not everyone is @Lurker 

u hosted the grill game few days ago tho 

just go to telegram section and post mihawk > shanks or sm sht and ur all set


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2020)

me, kinjin, alibaba and lewdrouge  = the best ninga clover promoters


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> not everyone is @Lurker







Cheap jokes are the best 



> u hosted the grill game few days ago tho
> 
> just go to telegram section and post mihawk > shanks or sm sht and ur all set



Yeah that's what I thought too with the grill game.



Powerlevels



However Perona > ur fav grill is fine, more than fine. Spreading the truth about Perona.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Cheap jokes are the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...



works too


----------



## January (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> not everyone is @Lurker
> 
> u hosted the grill game few days ago tho
> 
> just go to telegram section and post mihawk > shanks or sm sht and ur all set


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 20, 2020)

Why do we have a new subsection?

Well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 20, 2020)

Check out the new theories subsection, OL is expanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)

Why not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Well?



_Are you more than just a casual One Piece fan? Do you like to get into each chapter and look at the smallest details? Theorize on One Piece and possibly uncover future details of One Piece!_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Check out the new theories subsection, OL is expanding.



Meme section next


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Check out the new theories subsection, OL is expanding.



where i dont see it ???


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Well?



nice theory 

maybe Goda can implement it next


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> where i dont see it ???


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Its been on my mind for a long time since this section has been created, but isn't weird that the theory section, doesn't have the good ol' GODA rating??

what else would you rate top tier posts here? Lewd??? 

Thoughts on this theory??

Please bring Goda rating

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

i thought it was next to the telegram section post 

these ningens made it an entire sub forum, like battledome


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2020)

why we need an entire subsection for headcanon theories and posts?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)

This is most likely to have a "database" of all OP theories so OL'ers can check the most popular theories and the not-so-popular ones so the theories don't get lost in the infinity of threads made in the OL.

Also:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Sep 20, 2020)

Pandemic effect


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## savior2005 (Sep 20, 2020)

We need more subsections, much much more. This is only the beginning people.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## January (Sep 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Check out the new theories subsection, OL is expanding.


Damn, can't post Strawhats riding Drake into battle theory

Mbxx is lurking in the section


----------



## JFF (Sep 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is most likely to have a "database" of all OP theories so OL'ers can check the most popular theories and the not-so-popular ones so the theories don't get lost in the infinity of threads made in the OL.
> 
> Also:



I am grad you liked it. We saw this was fairly popular on other boards, and you got the idea !


----------



## Lurko (Sep 20, 2020)

January said:


> Damn, can't post Strawhats riding Drake into battle theory
> 
> Mbxx is lurking in the section


Really?


----------



## January (Sep 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Really?


yeah.

i expect people to post shitload of pointless theories by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

January said:


> yeah.
> 
> i expect people to post shitload of pointless theories by this time tomorrow.



u better bet to see couple of those Usopp > your fav char theories

not sure who will post them but im sure we will see 2 or 3 there by tomoro


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2020)

All coming for the title.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 20, 2020)

*Zoro wins. *


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What about me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried giving out 100 just now. See if that works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi @Mbxx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I tried giving out 100 just now. See if that works.



i tried giving him that much b4 but he got scammed


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i tried giving him that much b4 but he got scammed


Maybe ya need to give 50 and receive 50 or something.
@Mbxx will know about the neutral trophy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Yo @Go D. Usopp try giving me 10,000 neutral ratings. That should work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Yo @Go D. Usopp try giving me 10,000 neutral ratings. That should work



how long would that even take 

gna have to start necroing ur 5 years ago posts and drop a neutral rating on them


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> how long would that even take
> 
> gna have to start necroing ur 5 years ago posts and drop a neutral rating on them


Good things takes time 

My hunger game thread is dead. Game wasn’t mean to last a week. Gonna end it in a couple hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)

Here I was happily doing stuff, and you guys come and start twisting the knife


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Here I was happily doing stuff, and you guys come and start twisting the knife



Because of the harem game.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Because of the harem game.



You didn't sacrifice virgins to the Goddess of Luck.

Also amen to the harem game.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Good things takes time
> 
> My hunger game thread is dead. Game wasn’t mean to last a week. Gonna end it in a couple hours.



maybe its cuz like 90% of the players r


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Good things takes time
> 
> My hunger game thread is dead. Game wasn’t mean to last a week. Gonna end it in a couple hours.





Go D. Usopp said:


> maybe its cuz like 90% of the players r



Because that game has been ran to many times in a short period.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Because that game has been ran to many times in a short period.


I am done with Hunger game tbh.

@Go D. Usopp  game is next. After that, maybe do Recruit your pirate crew or Ali can do the cross anime Waifu Harem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I am done with Hunger game tbh.
> 
> @Go D. Usopp  game is next. After that, maybe do Recruit your pirate crew or Ali can do the cross anime Waifu Harem.



no ur not done with them 

i can do mine next weekend if no break for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

4 people with most kills. I've never seen this before.  That is alot of berries to give out there, @Kinjin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 20, 2020)

Yay I win 


Now gimme the goodies


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yay I win
> 
> 
> Now gimme the goodies


My $20K for the BC ads first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Okay, back to posting DBZ fanarts. This would make a good avy tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> gogeta or vegito, say hi
> 
> unless you mean, non fused saiyans


Precicesly...2 Vs 1 is not fair...gogeta and vegito do not count as one supa sayan


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

@Redline you're still not on that poll. You should prove yourself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Redline you're still not that on that poll. You should prove yourself


Tsk...do i ...those kids can have it all the way, I once was knew by most as redline the merciful, Couse I spare many of my bashing


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Tsk...do i ...those kids can have it all the way, I once was knew by most as redline the merciful, Couse I spare many of my bashing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Meme section next



why would we dedicate an entire section for just one yonkou


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

I am racking up these medals 

@Redline @Go D. Usopp @Alibaba Saluja  go get yourself some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I am racking up these medals
> 
> @Redline @Go D. Usopp @Alibaba Saluja  go get yourself some.



i want to get the mafia ones maybe 



maybe OL's awards ones, but idk how to get those. Maybe have to win an official event here or sm sht


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i want to get the mafia ones maybe
> 
> 
> 
> maybe OL's awards ones, but idk how to get those. Maybe have to win an official event here or sm sht


2020 Member of the year, funniest of the year, contributor, etc. Kinjin might host that event in December.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 2020 Member of the year, funniest of the year, contributor, etc. Kinjin might host that event in December.



that would be nice

i gotta set up a campaign to win memelord of the year then 

btw that night king medal looks nice, u gotta do anything specific for it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

@DeVision you don't have the 'Godfather' medal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw that night king medal looks nice, u gotta do anything specific for it?


Just need to post Nezuko gifs in the request thread and ask Rinoa nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2020)

@Sabo 
@Go D. Usopp 
@January 
@Alibaba Saluja 

I have a roll for ya......lowest number gets negged by everyone else in the bet. Ya in?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Sabo
> @Go D. Usopp
> @January
> @Alibaba Saluja
> ...


Deal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

It is safe to say i am winning this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Sabo
> @Go D. Usopp
> @January
> @Alibaba Saluja
> ...



just so we can neg sabo


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> It is safe to say i am winning this


hmmmm


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

I dont need to roll more i've already passed him


----------



## Lurko (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

If Mickey or Ali doesn't roll, I'm save

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> If Mickey or Ali doesn't roll, I'm save



weird medal flex but ok


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> weird medal flex but ok


Rezor and i used to talk... then he just gave me a bunch of berries and stop talking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Rezor and i used to talk... then he just gave me a bunch of berries and stop talking



idk anything about him lol

seems like kool guy tho


----------



## Lurko (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Rezor and i used to talk... then he just gave me a bunch of berries and stop talking


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk anything about him lol
> 
> seems like kool guy tho


Retired Senior Admin. He was top dog back in the days when MBxx was never around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Retired Senior Admin. He was top dog back in the days when MBxx was never around.



rip

wasnet around much at that time


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Rezor and i used to talk... then he just gave me a bunch of berries and stop talking


 I don't like to be outnumbered in medals


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I don't like to be outnumbered in medals


I would have got the 10 years also if I kept my mouth shut. I swear I also made a bunch of threads in the dumpsters in the old days (to get dumpster medals), but it probably all got deleted now.

I want to get 3 lines (15) of medals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Deal





Go D. Usopp said:


> just so we can neg sabo





Ren. said:


> hmmmm


I am going to enjoy this neg after that game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2020)

And who summoned @Rinoa !? Low move. Don't involve her in your hijinks.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am going to enjoy this neg after that game.


Mommy, Mickey is bullying me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I want to get 3 lines (15) of medals.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

And I screwed this event as a leader:


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 21, 2020)

I just saw that we have a new subsection here, pretty neat add

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> I just saw that we have a new subsection here, pretty neat add




So that is why Mbx was here earlier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

Lol, OL gonna be even more dead now. Might be fun here though with all the wild theories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Its been on my mind for a long time since this section has been created, but isn't weird that the theory section, doesn't have the good ol' GODA rating??
> 
> what else would you rate top tier posts here? Lewd???
> 
> ...


----------



## January (Sep 21, 2020)

:spookyoni


----------



## Lurko (Sep 21, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Well?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 21, 2020)

I’m also of the opinion that this subsection really doesn’t need to exist people can just post there theories in the OL like they always have.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

Anyone got time to make me a new avy of your favourite character (doesn’t have to be today). Any character from any manga will do as long as it’s your favourite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Anyone got time to make me a new avy of your favourite character (doesn’t have to be today). Any character from any manga will do as long as it’s your favourite.



Dibs.
You gonna get Sukamon later!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Dibs.
> You gonna get Sukamon later!


This is your favourite? Alright

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> This is your favourite? Alright



I'll lie so you wear it. 
It's punishment for rigging the hunger games


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'll lie so you wear it.
> It's punishment for rigging the hunger games


I'll wear it 

The only one I rigged was the one with two Devisions (actually there was 6).


----------



## January (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 21, 2020)

Dunno but I love that for once OP Avenue is gaining sections instead of shutting them down.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2020)

@Soca give me the names of the people voting for me.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca give me the names of the people voting for me.


I can do that. How much are you willing to pay me?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I can do that. How much are you willing to pay me?



If I was willing to pay, I wouldn't ask @Soca


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> If I was willing to pay, I wouldn't ask @Soca


Should have given me the optimistic rating. I can add Redline to the poll and enable multiple votes, but can't change it to public so people can see it.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> If I was willing to pay, I wouldn't ask @Soca


----------



## Soca (Sep 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> If I was willing to pay, I wouldn't ask @Soca





I can't see a damn thing


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

@Soca


----------



## Lurko (Sep 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Soca


----------



## Soca (Sep 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Soca


what


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

Soca said:


> what


Good Morning


----------



## Ludi (Sep 21, 2020)

Is this a complot against OL, is this due to massive traffic or is this all coincidence. Find out next chapter!

Break next week.


----------



## Ludi (Sep 21, 2020)

Maybe yes, maybe no. Find out next chapter 


Break next week


----------



## Soca (Sep 21, 2020)

Morning folk 

Are you well


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 21, 2020)

After Alibabaday comes Monday it seems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Good Morning





Soca said:


> Morning folk
> 
> Are you well



Morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 21, 2020)

If I'm not on for the rest of the day it's cuz I bought Avengers so I'm busy playing that


----------



## Mariko (Sep 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


>



Nice voice......unflattering image for the video.


----------



## MO (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## MO (Sep 21, 2020)

forgot to tag @Soca


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2020)

Soca said:


> I can't see a damn thing



Don't be lazy and Find it out for me. You're a goddamn supermod


----------



## Redline (Sep 21, 2020)

Soca said:


> I can't see a damn thing


Lolonoaaaa loloooo


----------



## Redline (Sep 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


>


Yeah baby sing it for me! French female voices sounds delivery, male french voices sounds gay


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2020)

What can you say.. She's blonde. XD


----------



## Redline (Sep 21, 2020)

i was so close to cheers for DENVER l lol AD 3 point clutch ruin the party! 
thatb said nuggets in seven ! again lol
 but it's a risky bet all considered


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> male french voices sounds gay


can confirm, i have heard @Gledinos talk and i swear he was asking for my nudes


----------



## Rob (Sep 21, 2020)

Bring back the Harbour you tyrants!


----------



## Mariko (Sep 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> can confirm, i have heard @Gledinos talk and i swear he was asking for my nudes



Poll'd


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2020)

3 horse race


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2020)

Wait. How the heck did I get 3 votes?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


>



It's amazing tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 21, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp 

I was wondering here. 

If Date a Live S2 OP music is a 10, what number would you give to Date a Live S3 OP music?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Sep 21, 2020)

Everything is the choice of Steins Gate.


----------



## Redline (Sep 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait. How the heck did I get 3 votes?


ONLY 3 ?


----------



## Redline (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Sep 21, 2020)

THIS BACK WHEN ITALIAN FOOTBALL RULE THE WORLD


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Anyone got time to make me a new avy of your favourite character (doesn’t have to be today). Any character from any manga will do as long as it’s your favourite.



name ur usopp avi 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Go D. Usopp
> 
> I was wondering here.
> 
> If Date a Live S2 OP music is a 10, what number would you give to Date a Live S3 OP music?



I like s2 OP more actually

but this one gets rly good on the middle on the opening itself 

animation wise s3 better for sure lol


----------



## Redline (Sep 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> name ur usopp avi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lmaooooooo
and thjis ...he is acting like a strereotipica sardinian man lol
so much fun  the kill me
@Ren.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> lmaooooooo
> and thjis ...he is acting like a strereotipica sardinian man lol
> so much fun  the kill me
> @Ren.



i can't understand a single word they say but ok


----------



## Redline (Sep 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i can't understand a single word they say but ok


do you know sardinan language is not italian right? but this guy  is making it all up try to sound like it , it really funny  each number a sigle long word lol
back in the days comediand used to go and joke around among serie a football players and make it all more real


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> name ur usopp avi


That works too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> name ur usopp avi
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Same actually.

S2 came out in 2014 and S3 in 2019 so yeah.



Maybe S3 OP song is an 8 to S2 10.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2020)

2 horse race


----------



## Soca (Sep 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't be lazy and Find it out for me. You're a goddamn supermod


Well it just so happens that I conveniently can't see anything 



MO said:


> forgot to tag @Soca


The original is better 


This was the jam when I was a teenager in trinidad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 21, 2020)

BLACK LEG SANJI IS REALLLL


----------



## charles101 (Sep 21, 2020)

We need dice games subsubsection


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

so @Go D. Usopp  I've being lurking the old convo and saw the games you were talking about. Sounds fun. We should do it more here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> so @Go D. Usopp  I've being lurking the old convo and saw the games you were talking about. Sounds fun. We should do it more here.



the OL's Strongest Dicethrower tournament

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> the OL's Strongest Dicethrower tournament


Instead of hosting your dice game in the OL, let's do some fun dice stuff here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Instead of hosting your dice game in the OL, let's do some fun dice stuff here



You don't ask @Go D. Usopp ......you beat him in Dice.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 21, 2020)

*Beast *
* 
*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Beast *
> 
> ​



rly temped to stop ToG and read this manga right here right now


----------



## Lurko (Sep 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> rly temped to stop ToG and read this manga right here right now


Read it or else.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> rly temped to stop ToG and read this manga right here right now


*Do it. *


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You don't ask @Go D. Usopp ......you beat him in Dice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> rly temped to stop ToG and read this manga right here right now


You can do both. Back when I wasn't as active on this forum, I marathon 50 chapters of mangas a day, while having a full time job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 21, 2020)

charles101 said:


> We need dice games subsubsection



hire this guy for mod now


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Instead of hosting your dice game in the OL, let's do some fun dice stuff here



hard for me to do tournament here cuz i dont control the threadmarks lol


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hard for me to do tournament here cuz i dont control the threadmarks lol


@Kinjin @Soca can you move Usopp’s post to OP?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Beast *
> 
> ​



I am tired of that fucking line....


----------



## Sloan (Sep 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> rly temped to stop ToG and read this manga right here right now



Black Clover>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ToG

Although I wouldn't mind ToG coming back.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

Let me think. Best out of 5. Only roll one 12 dice per post and roll. What should the bet be? Losers goes find 5 random people that you don't know to rep with a funny message and then come back here and let us know the message and how they responded? I don't know... I'm bored.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Let me think. Best out of 5. Only roll one 12 dice per post and roll. What should the bet be? Losers goes find 5 random people that you don't know to rep with a funny message and then come back here and let us know the message and how they responded? I don't know... I'm bored.


Mickey takes his dice very seriously....


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mickey takes his dice very seriously....


This is serious business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey @Mickey Mouse , let's have proper dice bet. Just you and me.





Lurker said:


> Mickey takes his dice very seriously....



Loser goes to 10 different sections and tags Mbxx.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Loser goes to 10 different sections and tags Mbxx.


Done.
Best out of 5.

*Round 1
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Done.
> Best out of 5.
> 
> *Round 1
> *


Slow start hero Sabo my boy!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

@Sabo 


I start round 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey 1 - 0 Sabo

*Round 2
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

*Round 3

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Mickey 1 - 0 Sabo
> 
> *Round 2
> *





Sabo said:


> ahh fuck...



You are making this to easy....heh heh heh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *Round 3
> 
> *


Time to end this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 22, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse with the crushing 666 dice victory

what an actual beast

m-masaka

when did he get this good???


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Mickey Mouse with the crushing 666 dice victory
> 
> what an actual beast
> 
> ...



When? Just because @January banished me from here for awhile and @Alibaba Saluja messed with my karma in his game does not mean I lost any ability!!!!!


----------



## Lurko (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Time to end this.


GG


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mickey Mouse wanna get me ban
> 
> Just got a tip from someone
> 
> "heads up do not tag him in the Alley section is against the section rules to tag Mbxx in there leads to a ban"



Choose your sections wisely.....


----------



## Lurko (Sep 22, 2020)

Hou and Dragon Ball. Maybe Alley.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Hou and Dragon Ball. Maybe Alley.



He already got warned about that. He can decide the 10 different sections. I do not mind.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Well, tagged him in OL yesterday, so that makes 3, lol



That does not count.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That does not count.


You want me to tag him again here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You want me to tag him again here?



Wherever.....as long as it is 10 different sections.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 4th



I do not think tags work in old edits....but we will see.....heh heh heh.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2020)

@Sabo gonna get Kuma'd


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Well it just so happens that I conveniently can't see anything



How is that possible. Edit it so we can see the votes. Argh

Fu*k everyone who voted me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 5th
> 
> 1. Theories & Speculations
> 2. Questions & Complaints
> ...



You will be fine....just choose the right sections....heh heh heh....


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You will be fine....just choose the right sections....heh heh heh....


I'll get you back next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 22, 2020)

if i were u i'll just say yo mbxx i gotta tag u 10 times cuz i lost a bet

then go tag him 10 times

truth always solves everything


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 22, 2020)

btw why is tagging him on alley bannable


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I'll get you back next time.



Thats what @Irene thought too.....and @Underworld Broker won't dare bet me again. And I do not think Irene's dupe....i mean @Go D. Usopp be getting into anymore bets this big anymore....


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse when are you getting rid of @January ?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> if i were u i'll just say yo mbxx i gotta tag u 10 times cuz i lost a bet
> 
> then go tag him 10 times
> 
> truth always solves everything


That's the lame way out, bra. Sogeking would not do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Thats what @Irene thought too.....and @Underworld Broker won't dare bet me again. And I do not think Irene's dupe....i mean @Go D. Usopp be getting into anymore bets this big anymore....



dont get too cocky ningen 

i dont even have to face u

i can summon one of my loyal 8000 followers @January to end ur career

you can't even kill my boredom


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse when are you getting rid of @January ?



I need the right bet to hurt him..... @January

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dont get too cocky ningen
> 
> i dont even have to face u
> 
> ...



Is that a set bet I am hearing......or something bigger?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Is that a set bet I am hearing......or something bigger?



s-s-something smaller


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> s-s-something smaller


----------



## shaantu (Sep 22, 2020)

please don't bring him to the OL
Soca's gonna ban you if you do that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 6. Konoha Theatre
> 
> This getting tougher, cuz he doesn't post anywhere else and don't have that much recent post to quote anymore.
> 
> Does PM count? @Mickey Mouse  I'll post a screengrab



No it does not count. 


I said sections.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

@Ren.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Ren.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 22, 2020)

shaantu said:


> please don't bring him to the OL
> Soca's gonna ban you if you do that


Yeah bad time.....


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 22, 2020)

shaantu said:


> please don't bring him to the OL
> Soca's gonna ban you if you do that



why is that a thing

cant we just be friends with mbxx


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 22, 2020)

oi ningens dont forget to vote luffy


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

No more dice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why is that a thing
> 
> cant we just be friends with mbxx


the dude is unpredictable and he can even delete the OL from the forums


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 22, 2020)

shaantu said:


> the dude is unpredictable and he can even delete the OL from the forums



w-what???


----------



## Oreki (Sep 22, 2020)

How flame only has one vote while dev 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Sep 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse when are you getting rid of @January ?






Mickey Mouse said:


> I need the right bet to hurt him..... @January


----------



## Amol (Sep 22, 2020)

I don't really see need of another subsection. Everything this section has can be done in OL itself.
But hey there is no harm in trying. Let's give it a shot for month or so.
Who knows it may end up being very popular.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

January said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2020)

Oreki said:


> How flame only has one vote while dev 6



One of the mysteries. 
But what's worse is that I have more votes than @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Thats what @Irene thought too.....and @Underworld Broker won't dare bet me again. And I do not think Irene's dupe....i mean @Go D. Usopp be getting into anymore bets this big anymore....



this post sounds like you wanna bet against me again


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> this post sounds like you wanna bet against me again


DO. NOT. DO. IT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Sep 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> One of the mysteries.
> But what's worse is that I have more votes than @Light D Lamperouge


Yesterday, I changed my vote from Light to yours.

Thought you could do with some extra support.


----------



## January (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Sep 22, 2020)

Damn new facebook is now definitive


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

shaantu said:


> the dude is unpredictable and he can even delete the OL from the forums


He is not that unpredictable, I had several talks with him.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> DO. NOT. DO. IT!



i dont have time for bets lolol


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2020)

January said:


> Yesterday, I changed my vote from Light to yours.
> 
> Thought you could do with some extra support.



*inserts Law middle finger*



Mariko said:


> Damn new facebook is now definitive



Why don't you accept my friend request?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> i dont have time for bets lolol


Good good! I’ve learned my lesson with Mickey. Got dragged half way to hell today without knowing 

luckily, there was 5 guardian angels that pulled me back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2020)

morning folk


----------



## Mariko (Sep 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> *inserts Law middle finger*
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you accept my friend request?



Admitting you found me, I don't accept new friend request anymore. It's even the opposite. I'm trying to leave this (addictive) place. There're more ads than anything, and shitbook suppresses all "politically incorrect" publications. 

Nah, FB isn't what it used to be years ago anymore. It's just big brother (it always been, but at least it wasn't THAT obvious).


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 22, 2020)

"Thou shall not use Mbxx's name in vain" is one of the unspoken rules of NF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

I go away for 2 days and @Light is losing the lewd race


----------



## Mariko (Sep 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> "Thou shall not use Mbxx's name in vain" is one of the unspoken rules of NF



If we all tag him at the same time we could nuke this section. 

What a power we have.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> When? Just because @January banished me from here for awhile and @Alibaba Saluja messed with my karma in his game does not mean I lost any ability!!!!!





That's actually possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> If we all tag him at the same time we could nuke this section.
> 
> What a power we have.





Will it work though?

We should try it to be sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 22, 2020)

the last time we mass tagged him he deleted the whole Alley archive

or so i remember


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait. How the heck did I get 3 votes?


3?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Will it work though?
> 
> We should try it to be sure.



Let's agree on a section we'd like to be erased. 

Mbxx is our Buster Call


----------



## Lurko (Sep 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> If we all tag him at the same time we could nuke this section.
> 
> What a power we have.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



Implying that if we unite we are this section God. 

We decide if it exists or not. Even if Mbxx doesn't nuke it, Mods can't ban all of us cause it would be the same result. 

Feel the power flowing through your body.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Let's agree on a section we'd like to be erased.
> 
> Mbxx is our Buster Call



"Yall OLers are ban'd from the former Bleach section. Reason: nuking the Bleach section"

Olers: Sowwy.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Let's agree on a section we'd like to be erased.
> 
> Mbxx is our Buster Call



Imagine re-enacting the Buster Call on Ohara Library

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Implying that if we unite we are this section God.
> 
> We decide if it exists or not. Even if Mbxx doesn't nuke it, Mods can't ban all of us cause it would be the same result.
> 
> Feel the power flowing through your body.


No shit Mbxx dosen't care. Trust me.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No shit Mbxx dosen't care. Trust me.



Dude was my hubando. I know him better than anyone here. 

Though I divorced cause he refused to marry me.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Dude was my hubando. I know him better than anyone here.
> 
> Though I divorced cause he refused to marry me.


Explains a lot.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> the last time we mass tagged him he deleted the whole Alley archive
> 
> or so i remember


That explains why anyone who tagged him in the Alley gets banned now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> That explains why anyone who tagged him in the Alley gets banned now.


I remember when he deleted half of the Alley Zehahah.

I would do the same .


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> That explains why anyone who tagged him in the Alley gets banned now.



oh that rule existed way before the delete even happened

usually when someone tagged him in a thread he deleted said thread (tho there was mostly some kinda drama going on and ppl felt like tagging him)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

January said:


>


@DeVision is going to enjoy your destruction.



Underworld Broker said:


> this post sounds like you wanna bet against me again


Of course.....after you are done paying off your last one. 


Underworld Broker said:


> i dont have time for bets lolol


Yeah.....against me. 


Mariko said:


> Let's agree on a section we'd like to be erased.
> 
> Mbxx is our Buster Call



Outskirts Battle Dome.




@Blade


----------



## January (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision is going to enjoy your destruction.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 22, 2020)

*Dev winning the horniest poll. Nothing new eh. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oi ningens dont forget to vote luffy


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Mihawk reigns supreme


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Of course.....after you are done paying off your last one.



im not betting, i dont have time to end up doing drawings every time i lose, have other stuff i wanna work on



Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah.....against me.



Name me one person i did make a bet with recently, i'll be waiting (not including you like you just said)


----------



## Irene (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Thats what @Irene thought too.....and @Underworld Broker won't dare bet me again. And I do not think Irene's dupe....i mean @Go D. Usopp be getting into anymore bets this big anymore....


just wait for chrolloseum

I will rob your cc points


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Admitting you found me, I don't accept new friend request anymore. It's even the opposite. I'm trying to leave this (addictive) place. There're more ads than anything, and shitbook suppresses all "politically incorrect" publications.
> 
> Nah, FB isn't what it used to be years ago anymore. It's just big brother (it always been, but at least it wasn't THAT obvious).







Mariko said:


> If we all tag him at the same time we could nuke this section.
> 
> What a power we have.




You're giving enemies the wrong ideas woman. Stop it!
@Soca make them stop.


Flame said:


> 3?




Negged.


Mariko said:


> Let's agree on a section we'd like to be erased.
> 
> Mbxx is our Buster Call



Buster Calls are a failure. Robin survived. The SH's survived. CP9 survived. Even damn Spandam survived. Everyone and their mother would survive if they were serious about it.



Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision is going to enjoy your destruction.



You can bet on that. 
It's gonna be a holliday.


Optimistic.


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2020)

As long as they don't do it then it's fine


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> As long as they don't do it then it's fine



You gonna wait for someone to get drunk/high or suicidal and do it?


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2020)

If someone comes here drunk or high just to tag him then they're wasting their high 

Use that courage to go fuck something


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> im not betting, i dont have time to end up doing drawings every time i lose, have other stuff i wanna work on
> 
> 
> 
> Name me one person i did make a bet with recently, i'll be waiting (not including you like you just said)


Well.....then I am glad I taught you the folly of gambling.....especially against me.

But I do invite you to the chrolloseum. 


Irene said:


> just wait for chrolloseum
> 
> I will rob your cc points



I will drain your cc points, I guess your rep, and top it off with a name change.:


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 22, 2020)

Ofc no one is gonna do it. We're joking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 22, 2020)

Just noticed I used "we" instead of "I" like we're some kind of hivemind.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> If someone comes here drunk or high just to tag him then they're wasting their high
> 
> Use that courage *to go fuck something*



........you get THAT drunk or high....marc?


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Just noticed I used "we" instead of "I" like we're some kind of hivemind.


Are we not

We are all the lewdest creatures here after all....


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Are we not
> 
> We are all the lewdest creatures here after all....



You got a point there 

Like "We are the Lewd Legion, and we are many"


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ........you get THAT drunk or high....marc?


This isn't an interrogation


----------



## Shrike (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ........you get THAT drunk or high....marc?



Sure he does. Listen to Garp here. 



Ren. said:


> I remember when he deleted half of the Alley Zehahah.
> 
> I would do the same .



That never happened though. He deleted the Archives, that's all.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> If someone comes here drunk or high just to tag him then they're wasting their high
> 
> Use that courage to go fuck something




Inb4 a STD. XD



Soca said:


> Are we not
> 
> We are all the lewdest creatures here after all....



That's why I'm not mad at leading the vote. (lying to myself)


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Inb4 a STD. XD
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm not mad at leading the vote. (lying to myself)


Know what I've been thinking bout

There's definitely cats still fucking during this worldwide pandemic right. What if some super std is created


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Know what I've been thinking bout
> 
> There's definitely cats still fucking during this worldwide pandemic right. What if some super std is created



An STD which gives you superpowers.. Like if you have sex with a person, you can kill her. Damn. The phrase: "Fu*k the haters" would be great.


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> An STD which gives you superpowers.. *Like if you have sex with a person, you can kill her.* Damn. The phrase: "Fu*k the haters" would be great.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2020)

What? Did I say something wrong?


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What? Did I say something wrong?


That is murder and it is frowned upon


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2020)

I gotta go to work in like 10 minutes

Behave while I'm gone


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> That is murder and it is frowned upon



It's a hypothetical superpower. Don't be a pain in the butt.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> I gotta go to work in like 10 minutes
> 
> Behave while I'm gone



Have fun.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 22, 2020)

that looks sick af actually 



DeVision said:


> Buster Calls are a failure. Robin survived. The SH's survived. CP9 survived. Even damn Spandam survived. Everyone and their mother would survive if they were serious about it.



yea but we will lose our homeland like they did


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 22, 2020)

with a simple tag we can cause mbxx to snap his finger wiping out half the OL

that's ... that's scary ain't it


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2020)

DeVision will win the poll


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Negged.


hey i was the first voter, no clue where that sudden increase came from


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 22, 2020)

mind you, i havent voted for anyone yet

but feeling Devision


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> with a simple tag we can cause mbxx to snap his finger wiping out half the OL
> 
> that's ... that's scary ain't it



Feel the power  

Give in to it and let it consume you


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 22, 2020)

I didn't vote anyone. This is too similar to "who's the lewdest poster" from the previous convo


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I didn't vote anyone. This is too similar to "who's the lewdest poster" from the previous convo


nah there's a difference

horny will always be = lewd but lewd won't always mean = horny

there


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> nah there's a difference
> 
> horny will always be = lewd but lewd won't always mean = horny
> 
> there



ah i see u seem very informed

maybe we shud give u the vote @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Redline (Sep 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> DeVision will win the poll


i agree , look how happy he is


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> nah there's a difference
> 
> horny will always be = lewd but lewd won't always mean = horny
> 
> there





Makes sense.

That means horny is a temporary state of being while lewd is a permanent way of life.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ah i see u seem very informed
> 
> maybe we shud give u the vote @Alibaba Saluja



@Flame already has @Gledinos vote.

It's the only vote he needs.


----------



## Redline (Sep 22, 2020)

next poll...which users farts stinks more?
@Sabo
i had rice and beans tonight! if we would vote today i would  have the upper hand by defoult lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Flame already has @Gledinos vote.
> 
> It's the only vote he needs.






Mariko said:


> Poll'd


----------



## Lurko (Sep 22, 2020)

Never knew Dev was so lewd.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

> want to kill bitches during sex 
> yeah, 9 is about right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Sep 22, 2020)

everyone eating @Redline 's shorts right now

weird but acceptable


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

Zeno is online btw 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Phew... still alive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2020)

Hoes of the OL, I am back


----------



## Redline (Sep 22, 2020)

Go Denverrrr !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Hoes of the OL, I am back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Go Denverrrr !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> hey i was the first voter, no clue where that sudden increase came from




You're a traitor.



Go D. Usopp said:


> mind you, i havent voted for anyone yet
> 
> but feeling Devision



Oh yea you do.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2020)

Should we start declaring the winner?  Congrats  @DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Should we start declaring the winner?  Congrats  @DeVision



You don't think I have the power to switch this around? I could summon an army if I wanted to. I'm just letting you girls have your fun.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You don't think I have the power to switch this around? I could summon an army if I wanted to. I'm just letting you girls have your fun.


Well....

*Spoiler*: __ 



















*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 23, 2020)

Oh redline is back.

Welcome back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

10 mins with no response? What are you up to with Robin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

@B Rabbit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 23, 2020)

@Sabo 

I'm on book two of the Dark Tower series. Some good shit. Roland almost losing to a Crab gets me.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Crab battle


Virgin Roland vs. the Chad Crab.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Virgin Roland vs. the Chad Crab.


Dad-a-chum?


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 23, 2020)

Dod-a-chock?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> @Sabo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

Since @Blade  have been slacking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 23, 2020)

The best part of OnePiece boards has always been the theories, I've seen some absolutely amazing work by theorists out there.   If you don't like theories then you are severely missing out


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Well....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



A godess appeared
Throw a master ball


----------



## Ren. (Sep 23, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Morning.


Sup Soca

wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Sep 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 23, 2020)

Something's missing in my life.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Something's missing in my life.


3D girl?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 3D girl?



Nay. If I need that I'll just go to an escort 

Something else


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 23, 2020)

Most are brazilian here btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Most are brazilian here btw


----------



## Flame (Sep 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Something's missing in my life.


maybe the *fire* inside you 

btw i just found out about this section 

the hell? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Nay. If I need that I'll just go to an escort
> 
> Something else


3D boys? 

Me too tbh. It's probably an interesting hobby to play daily or need to be part off a community that have similar interest to yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

Me too with the hobby thing... not the 3d boys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> btw i just found out about this section
> 
> the hell? lol


Mbxx had a spontaneous idea, so he created a new planet in this galaxy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> maybe the *fire* inside you
> 
> btw i just found out about this section
> 
> the hell? lol



Maybe name changing will solve it? 

Oh yeah that type of thing is kinda popular in other forums. It was kinda weird that NF didn't have one.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Me too with the hobby thing... not the 3d boys



Yeah well. Like-minded individuals that dwell in spirituality tend to be "lonely wolves". Good thing is that most are women.

There was one Yoga teacher that was


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

Sounds like people picked Light and Dev incorrectly in the poll 
@Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maybe name changing will solve it?


Shanks
Goku

These two names are available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 23, 2020)

Was reading some Osho stuff the other day (@Oreki you know him?)

New Poll:

"Who should be the Sex Guru of OL?"

@Sabo change it


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Was reading some Osho stuff the other day (@Oreki you know him?)
> 
> New Poll:
> 
> ...


All I can do is add more people to the existing poll. Need a mod to create a new poll.

One sec, let's announce the winner of this poll.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 23, 2020)

*Afternoon*


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> maybe the *fire* inside you
> 
> btw i just found out about this section
> 
> the hell? lol



Let me quote myself:



DeVision said:


> I knew you're living behind the moon, because this is older than me.. And I'm old af.


Same shit.


----------



## MO (Sep 23, 2020)

_~And I thank you for choosing me
To come through unto life to be
A beautiful reflection of his grace
See I know that a gift so great
Is only one god could create
And I'm reminded every time I see your face~



_


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 23, 2020)

That new Ludacris and Chance the Rapper slaps.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 23, 2020)

@Lurker


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 23, 2020)

Let's assemble and discuss.

@Lyren @Flame @Fel1x @Go D. Usopp @Gianfi @Sabo 

The following for the greater good of humanity.

How was the taste of @Redline's shorts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's assemble and discuss.
> 
> @Lyren @Flame @Fel1x @Go D. Usopp @Gianfi @Sabo
> 
> ...



idk i didn't taste it, i passed the order to you 


@DeVision didn't pass to anyone tho


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk i didn't taste it, i passed the order to you
> 
> 
> @DeVision didn't pass to anyone tho



Dev almost definitely didn't get the tag though 

So it's either Gianfi or everyone. Or Dev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Dev almost definitely didn't get the tag though
> 
> So it's either Gianfi or everyone. Or Dev



@DeVision 

well now he did


----------



## Gianfi (Sep 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's assemble and discuss.
> 
> @Lyren @Flame @Fel1x @Go D. Usopp @Gianfi @Sabo
> 
> ...


Too sour


----------



## Flame (Sep 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's assemble and discuss.
> 
> @Lyren @Flame @Fel1x @Go D. Usopp @Gianfi @Sabo
> 
> ...


i've had better


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk i didn't taste it, i passed the order to you
> 
> 
> @DeVision didn't pass to anyone tho


he got the dirtiest one with a stain of shit on it poor fella

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> maybe the *fire* inside you
> 
> btw i just found out about this section
> 
> the hell? lol


 @Sabo  someone won the race.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's assemble and discuss.
> 
> @Lyren @Flame @Fel1x @Go D. Usopp @Gianfi @Sabo
> 
> ...


Bit salty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 23, 2020)

tell me how sick is this @Alibaba Saluja 

its not even an anime OP if im not mistaken, yet so fken sick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> tell me how sick is this @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> its not even an anime OP if im not mistaken, yet so fken sick



Pretty sick actually.

The instrumental part kind of reminds me of the soundtrack of the arcade games from the 80´s.

The lyrics are pretty good too.



Animation is God-tier though.The girl falling in a endless sky and with angel wings in the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 23, 2020)

Forgot myself



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's assemble and discuss.
> 
> @Lyren @Flame @Fel1x @Go D. Usopp @Gianfi @Sabo
> 
> ...



Too spicy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

We need a new title. Any suggestions guys?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> We need a new title. Any suggestions guys?


LIGHT A CANDLE WITH A FART !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2020)

rider indeed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> LIGHT A CANDLE WITH A FART !


Seen


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

For Nami-hoe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

*Triple 7*, I got Nami-Hoe. Let's go!

@Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

I so want to change my name to Ace, but it's taken already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2020)

i was wondering do you guys play world of warship?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

The telegram is about to be wipe off the face of OL 

@B Rabbit @Mariko  run quickly before you get caught

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

That's better. @Go D. Usopp  rated Tier Specialist for Ace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 23, 2020)

*210*


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> That's better. @Go D. Usopp  rated Tier Specialist for Ace



fixed so u dont cry


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> fixed so u dont cry


​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> fixed so u dont cry


How's exams btw Usopp?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pretty sick actually.
> 
> The instrumental part kind of reminds me of the soundtrack of the arcade games from the 80´s.
> 
> ...



yes 

its perfection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja you owe me 100k for BoA and Nami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​






Sabo said:


> How's exams btw Usopp?



literally just finished the exam, im chilling af rn

with all these exams i became @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 23, 2020)

Put it on my tab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> with all these exams i became @Light D Lamperouge


*You wish bih. *


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> literally just finished the exam, im chilling af rn
> 
> with all these exams i became @Light D Lamperouge



That's awesome. What next? still more uni or hitting the workforce? 

Come to think of it, I don't know much at all about any of you here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> That's awesome. What next? still more uni or hitting the workforce?
> 
> Come to think of it, I don't know much at all about any of you here.



im still in the middle of the year lol

im currently doing masters xd, one more semester left b4 i get out hopefully lol

idr if i actually talked about my uni here tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> im still in the middle of the year lol
> 
> im currently doing masters xd, one more semester left b4 i get out hopefully lol
> 
> idr if i actually talked about my uni here tbh


One more semester... assuming I didn’t caused you to fail because of the dice game prep 

should try to find something now tbh, assuming it’s semi-save to go outside.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> One more semester... assuming I didn’t caused you to fail because of the dice game prep
> 
> should try to find something now tbh, assuming it’s semi-save to go outside.



i do work now at the uni, tho part time. Still looking around for full time right as i get out.

dw i actually got alot more free time during masters than bachelor lol so im able to be here more, specially since everything is online now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> specially since everything is online now



What a rip off. Imaging paying $60K to sit your ass at home to learn something that you could technically learn on youtube

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2020)

The fuck you people talking about. Leave me out of your bullshit. And I mean it.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> What a rip off. Imaging paying $60K to sit your ass at home to learn something that you could technically learn on youtube



i would never pay 60k for this wtf 

but its true i learn more from youtube 



DeVision said:


> The fuck you people talking about. Leave me out of your bullshit. And I mean it.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i would never pay 60k for this wtf
> 
> but its true i learn more from youtube


Cost about $60K here. True story.

brb, gotta post some lewl shit for Dev

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Sep 24, 2020)

i used to think this song would be played during Kaido's arc


----------



## January (Sep 24, 2020)

Match lasted almost 6 hours..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse  I'm curious. How much did you win/lose last year?

Looks like you almost went broke here:  ?

It should be open soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mickey Mouse  I'm curious. How much did you win/lose last year?
> 
> Looks like you almost went broke here:  ?
> 
> It should be open soon.



I did almost go broke there. I finished about 5 mil or so short of when I started. I was on the edge of broke multiple times. It was wild. I can nkt wait to give Majin Lu a headache again.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I did almost go broke there. I finished about 5 mil or so short of when I started. I was on the edge of broke multiple times. It was wild. I can nkt wait to give Majin Lu a headache again.


And you did not get the last 10M win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> The telegram is about to be wipe off the face of OL
> 
> @B Rabbit @Mariko  run quickly before you get caught


Not the first time btw!


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 24, 2020)

Seeing that NF is after me.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

Which OLers will go broke in the The Chrolloseum this year?

New poll, please @Kinjin @Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Cost about $60K here. True story.



thats too much lol, even more than out of states students which are like 30k lol. In states pay half of it. 60k is just insane lol.

unless u mean 60k for 4 years, then ya its same here


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 24, 2020)

Amol said:


> I don't really see need of another subsection. Everything this section has can be done in OL itself.
> But hey there is no harm in trying. Let's give it a shot for month or so.
> Who knows it may end up being very popular.


It's already more popular than the Kingdom section.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats too much lol, even more than out of states students which are like 30k lol. In states pay half of it. 60k is just insane lol.
> 
> unless u mean 60k for 4 years, then ya its same here


MBA is $60 AUD for the entire degree I.e 2 years here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 24, 2020)

b4 poll changes


----------



## Flame (Sep 24, 2020)

i just noticed i made a mistake in the title. it's horniest, not lewdest 

also sorry mods but only found a template with 8 so i had to cut those with power to make it fair


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

@DeVision literally solo everyone with a double D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I did almost go broke there. I finished about 5 mil or so short of when I started. I was on the edge of broke multiple times. It was wild. I can nkt wait to give Majin Lu a headache again.



@Majin Lu be careful of this one. 



Flame said:


> b4 poll changes



Negged twice


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2020)

Mornin folk 



DeVision said:


> @Majin Lu be careful of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Negged twice


Don't deny your fate 



Flame said:


> i just noticed i made a mistake in the title. it's horniest, not lewdest
> 
> also sorry mods but only found a template with 8 so i had to cut those with power to make it fair


*writes in your usersnotes*

_Flame is biased as fuck and doesn't care about his mod friends _


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> Don't deny your fate



Back to your bully days, huh?

I need to make friends with other mods who will protect me from you.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Back to your bully days, huh?
> 
> I need to make friends with other mods who will protect me from you.


@MB.....oh wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 24, 2020)

What's happening here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> *writes in your usersnotes*
> 
> _Flame is biased as fuck and doesn't care about his mod friends _



@Flame can't just fathom the idea of ejecting his mod friends that's why he didn't put the names in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Majin Lu be careful of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Negged twice


I'll not going to get so involved in the rep part. Past year event drained me a lot.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Back to your bully days, huh?
> 
> I need to make friends with other mods who will protect me from you.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

Majin Lu said:


> I'll not going to get so involved in the rep part. Past year event drained me a lot.


Hey Lulu, now that most people's exams are over. We good to start soon?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

Maybe black jack is a good game to deal in the casino. Roll dices from 1 to 10. Close to 21 wins. Over is a bust.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey Lulu, now that most people's exams are over. We good to start soon?




Wait a little more, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey Lulu, now that most people's exams are over. We good to start soon?





Majin Lu said:


> Wait a little more, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

Majin Lu said:


> Wait a little more, please.


For the 

1. Give to Sabo
2. Nah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> For the


Wait I want one of those:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2020)

Wtf.


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Wait I want one of those:


Silver Sanji Golden Zoron


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> Silver Sanji Golden Zoron


Silver is Ultra Instinct, mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2020)

A nice reward for the horniest OL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Maybe black jack is a good game to deal in the casino. Roll dices from 1 to 10. Close to 21 wins. Over is a bust.


It is.. but it has sever bet options to use, if you can count the cards you have the upper hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Majin Lu be careful of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Negged twice



>Summoning Majin Lu

 





>changes vote


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2020)

I need to buy some tools I just don't know yet which one, any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2020)

@B Rabbit my reaction to THAT oda spoiler.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2020)

Damn.. 



Majin Lu said:


> I'll not going to get so involved in the rep part. Past year event drained me a lot.



Come on. You just want to gamble, admit it!


Lurker said:


>



You think I can do it? 



Mickey Mouse said:


> >Summoning Majin Lu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you have against Lu?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2020)

Do you have good friends TD? XD

So what about this nuggets!? Still confident on  LA going trought?
What about Boston? Is it all over?
Nice finals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2020)

Have you guys ever notice that oda has taken inspiration for his own M3 by taking bit of characters from those guys and make 3 different new types of of it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She wants to ban me.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> b4 poll changes





did devision just... vote for himself 

speaking of which, do u guys wanna play this game for OL? we can talk via discord. Its fun af

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> Have you guys ever notice that oda has taken inspiration for his own M3 by taking bit of characters from those guys and make 3 different new types of of it?



cant see the vid, blocked in US lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 24, 2020)

Isn't that Among Us? Have it installed.

Never played.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Isn't that Among Us? Have it installed.
> 
> Never played.



ive played it once but watched alot of vids on it, rly nice with friends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> She wants to ban me.




If Lu wants you banned, you most likely deserve it.
You know you my bro, and I love you, but Lu can't be wrong.



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Isn't that Among Us? Have it installed.
> 
> Never played.



Played it today. But it's not for the phone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 24, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ive played it once but watched alot of vids on it, rly nice with *friends*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> If Lu wants you banned, you most likely deserve it.
> You know you my bro, and I love you, but Lu can't be wrong.
> 
> 
> ...



Wait but I have it installed on my phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 24, 2020)

Unless you're joking and I didn't catch it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wait but I have it installed on my phone



Me too, but it's kinda hard to move with the display.. IMO


----------



## Flame (Sep 24, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> did devision just... vote for himself
> 
> speaking of which, do u guys wanna play this game for OL? we can talk via discord. Its fun af


yeah i kinda noticed that too late so i didn't comment on it hoping no one would notice 

i'm down for that. @Gianfi has been planning a game for a while now. not sure about voice chat since most of us in this convo aren't native english speakers and (me personally) will have a harder time communicating lol but i know we can chat in the game as well



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wait but I have it installed on my phone





DeVision said:


> Me too, but it's kinda hard to move with the display.. IMO


yeah i heard mobile version isn't as good but the game costs like 5€ on steam so it's very cheap


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> yeah i kinda noticed that too late so i didn't comment on it hoping no one would notice
> 
> i'm down for that. @Gianfi has been planning a game for a while now. not sure about voice chat since most of us in this convo aren't native english speakers and (me personally) will have a harder time communicating lol but i know we can chat in the game as well



that actually makes it more fun, every1 has their personality an accent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 24, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> that actually makes it more fun, every1 has their personality an accent


lool sure but then you're gonna have extra detective work to do. to find imposters + decipher what i'm saying


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> lool sure but then you're gonna have extra detective work to do. to find imposters + decipher what i'm saying



ejecting u first solves both dont u think


----------



## Flame (Sep 24, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ejecting u first solves both dont u think


dick


----------



## Gianfi (Sep 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> yeah i kinda noticed that too late so i didn't comment on it hoping no one would notice
> 
> i'm down for that. @Gianfi has been planning a game for a while now. not sure about voice chat since most of us in this convo aren't native english speakers and (me personally) will have a harder time communicating lol but i know we can chat in the game as well
> 
> ...


Yay let’s play. Speaking isn’t really needed, besides for communicating the code to enter the lobby to the other players. Besides that, we can just use the game chat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 24, 2020)

The game seems fun actually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gianfi (Sep 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The game seems fun actually


You’re goddamn right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> dick







Gianfi said:


> Yay let’s play. Speaking isn’t really needed, besides for communicating the code to enter the lobby to the other players. Besides that, we can just use the game chat



in game chat is slow af but doable

ive seen ppl only talk during discussion phase, we mute ourselves during the tasks phase

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gianfi (Sep 24, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> in game chat is slow af but doable
> 
> ive seen ppl only talk during discussion phase, we mute ourselves during the tasks phase


Yeah both ways work. Getting people to play is what matters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2020)

Someone change this horrible thread title


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 24, 2020)

@Sabo delete your OP and let the person in the second post take care of everything from now on


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Sabo delete your OP and let the person in the second post take care of everything from now on


No delete button. Mod have to move post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Sabo delete your OP and let the person in the second post take care of everything from now on



I approve of this


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 24, 2020)

The Top 3 Contributors have spoken.


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> No delete button. Mod have to move post.


tsk whats wrong with the title i wonder....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Brian !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The Top 3 Contributors have spoken.


i am already top ten and i might rise up to take your spots  who knows, i was in jail i could not raaise the stakes, but i count that as giving you an advantage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

Happy birthday @Brian

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Brian !!!


i agree happ b Brian!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2020)

noughtious maximus...biggus... lmaooo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Brian !!!



Oh.. 

Happy birthday mr. Link.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2020)

Happy B-Day !Brian.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

@Brian  would low dif @DeVision in a horny poll if he was active here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 24, 2020)

Theories & speculations are the new thing in OL, if you dont have one... well sucks to suck


----------



## Flame (Sep 24, 2020)

hbd @Brian !


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge 
@January


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Light D Lamperouge
> @January


*Some say you will love me one day. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 24, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Some say you will love me one day. *


i agree


Mickey Mouse said:


> @Light D Lamperouge
> @January


hows this one mickey...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2020)

Damn. Those votes just keep on piling up.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 24, 2020)

ayy happy birthday m9 @Brian


----------



## Brian (Sep 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> hbd @Brian !





Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Brian !!!





Sabo said:


> Happy birthday @Brian





Sabo said:


> @Brian  would low dif @DeVision in a horny poll if he was active here





Lurker said:


> Happy B-Day !Brian.





Redline said:


> i agree happ b Brian!



I know i didnt qoute in order but fuck it thanks everyone 

also @Soca is the horniest


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2020)

Brian said:


> I know i didnt qoute in order but fuck it thanks everyone


Happy Birthday




> also @Soca is the horniest


----------



## Ren. (Sep 24, 2020)

Happy B-Day !Brian.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2020)

Anyone know how to change my well known member title under my name to something else? I try changing custom title, but it doesn't work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Brian!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 24, 2020)

@Soca


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday Brian!


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2020)

@Brian Happy birthday bruh


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2020)

Good morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2020)

Good night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Sep 25, 2020)

Goof morning, is a new chapter out 



Soca said:


> Happy Birthday





Ren. said:


> Happy B-Day !Brian.





Mysticreader said:


> Happy Birthday @Brian!





Alibaba Saluja said:


> HB





B Rabbit said:


> Happy Birthday Brian!





Gledinos said:


> @Brian Happy birthday bruh



Thanks my dudes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 25, 2020)

**

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## January (Sep 25, 2020)

:jeez

Who cursed me?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 25, 2020)

January said:


> :jeez



I can beat that.
And if I do it will bring me my damn chapter.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 25, 2020)

*210*


----------



## January (Sep 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I can beat that.
> And if I do it will bring me my damn chapter.


444  




That's the angel's number

Whom did you bribe Dev?


----------



## January (Sep 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *210*


<600


----------



## DeVision (Sep 25, 2020)

January said:


> 444
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one. I throw what I want.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2020)

January said:


> :jeez
> 
> Who cursed me?





DeVision said:


> I can beat that.
> And if I do it will bring me my damn chapter.





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *210*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 25, 2020)

*210*


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

January said:


> 444
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did someone say angel?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

Wait how you know about angel's numbers @January?


----------



## January (Sep 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wait how you know about angel's numbers @January?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

Generally speaking:

Synchronicities are like a sign from the Universe/spiritual guides or guardian angel showing you that:

- You are in alignment with your soul;

- You are in your true life's path;

- A sign that everything's gonna be ok if you keep following that path;

- what you just thought before seeing that synchronicity is a correct answer for the present moment;

- They are with you.

Synchronicities can also come with finding "angel" feathers in the most unusual places or coins in the ground. Normally it's repeated numbers though.


----------



## January (Sep 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> - You are in your true life's path;


@DeVision , you are on your life's true path.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

Also I feel I know how to get the neutral trophy. Call it intuition or divine guidance.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 25, 2020)

January said:


> @DeVision , you are on your life's true path.



Of course I am. 
I like One Piece, I like Riri, I like Bayern. I'm on a perfect way.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2020)

January said:


> @DeVision , you are on your life's true path.



While I am going to hell for rolling that 666 to beat @Sabo .


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> While I am going to hell for rolling that 666 to beat @Sabo .


*Just say you will love me one day. *


----------



## January (Sep 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> While I am going to hell for rolling that 666 to beat @Sabo .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Just say you will love me one day. *




If you do not start speaking plainly I will throw you into the prison we hold under Disney World.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If you do not start speaking plainly I will throw you into the prison we hold under Disney World.


*It's a song Mouse. *


----------



## January (Sep 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Just say you will love me one day. *



Sure she will


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's a song Mouse. *



Which changes nothing of what I said!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 25, 2020)

January said:


> Sure she will


*Misa Misa is amazing. *


Mickey Mouse said:


> Which changes nothing of what I said!


*Call me my love 
Call me call me and we'll take a ride. *


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


so i just found out today this character is actually a male?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 25, 2020)

Wow. Lew D. Lamperouge hitting on Mickey.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> so i just found out today this character is actually a male?



What?


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What?


yeah i saw an among us meme where there were couple of anime girls and one person says "there's a trap among us" and all of them were shocked. then in the comments it was explained they're all guys or something lol

i just recognized that character and another one -->


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 25, 2020)

*Dev *


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> yeah i saw an among us meme where there were couple of anime girls and one person says "there's a trap among us" and all of them were shocked. then in the comments it was explained they're all guys or something lol
> 
> i just recognized that character and another one -->





You didn't know?

If you hover over that one -->  it's literally saying "are traps gay?"


----------



## DeVision (Sep 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> yeah i saw an among us meme where there were couple of anime girls and one person says "there's a trap among us" and all of them were shocked. then in the comments it was explained they're all guys or something lol
> 
> i just recognized that character and another one -->



WTF is wrong with people? XD


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You didn't know?
> 
> If you hover over that one -->  it's literally saying "are traps gay?"


i've never used that emote so never checked its title lool

whats the deal with them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> i've never used that emote so never checked its title lool
> 
> whats the deal with them?



The first one is hideri and it's a character from Blend S.



The second is Astolfo from the Fate series.



Both traps. Stay as far away as possible.


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The first one is hideri and it's a character from Blend S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but _what's the deal with them _lol. are they simply gay characters or are they like haku from naruto - simply look feminine?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> yeah but _what's the deal with them _lol. are they simply gay characters or are they like haku from naruto - simply look feminine?



Hideri tries to be and act cute/feminine even dressing as a maid but not likely gay.

Astolfo simply looks feminine.

The real question though should be: "What's the deal with _who _created them?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2020)

by not answering i can only assume ali was revealing too much about anime and was thus kidnapped by the fbi equivalent organization of anime


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2020)

ah seriously ali? smh illuminati stays one step ahead of me as always


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

Ninja'ed @Flame


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Both traps. Stay as far away as possible.


This is flame we're talking about bruh ... he meet their like irl every sunday between 23:00 and 01:00 AM.


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hideri tries to be and act cute/feminine even dressing as a maid but not likely gay.
> 
> Astolfo simply looks feminine.
> 
> The real question though should be: "What's the deal with _who _created them?"


japan 



Gledinos said:


> This is flame we're talking about bruh ... he meet their like irl *every sunday between 23:00 and 01:00 AM*.


uh huh, and why do you know so much exactly?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> japan
> 
> 
> uh huh, and why do you know so much exactly?


You were drunk once , speaking loudly in discord about the last 3 "girls" who_ pushed it_ on you one after the other for hours.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> This is flame we're talking about bruh ... he meet their like irl every sunday between 23:00 and 01:00 AM.





@Flame is this true?





Flame said:


> japan



Traps, furries and underaged.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 25, 2020)

Glen spilling the beans on Lame.


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You were drunk once , speaking loudly in discord about the last 3 "girls" who_ pushed it_ on you one after the other for hours.


you really wanna go down the discord road huh? cause trust me when i say this, you're gonna walk away with a massive L if i post the true msgs you send me at 3am


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 25, 2020)

*Oh, Glen is back. 



*


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

Less talk more prints


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> you really wanna go down the discord road huh? cause trust me when i say this, you're gonna walk away with a massive L if i post the true msgs you send me at 3am


Is this a threat ?


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Is this a *treat* ?


i knew you get off on that. check your fetishes before posting here again


----------



## DeVision (Sep 25, 2020)

Damn. This is getting good.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

I knew @Flame was gonna capitalize on the typo.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> i knew you get off on that. check your fetishes before posting here again



 ugh goddamn it

At least I learned a new English word.


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> It's already more popular than the Kingdom section.


And ToG


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

Seriously now.

Are traps gay?

This is thread worthy in the new "theories and speculation*" *subsection.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Seriously now.
> 
> Are traps gay?
> 
> This is thread worthy in the new "theories and speculation*" *subsection.


Depends if they swallow or not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2020)

@Kinjin




reminder that this lad can also solo 95% of the hst, casually, thanks to his broken hax


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2020)

@Amatérasu’s Son

That WB is from the Ace manga. There are 2 threads on the first page in the OL about it.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 25, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Amatérasu’s Son
> 
> That WB is from the Ace manga. There are 2 threads on the first page in the OL about it.


Appreciated Kinjin-san.

I haven't been in the library proper in a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 25, 2020)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Appreciated Kinjin-san.
> 
> I haven't been in the library proper in a while.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2020)

Something for the girls also

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Sep 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Something for the girls also


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja 
@Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja
> @Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2020)

So what’s everyone up to this weekend? 
Going out? At home flapping? Smoke 50 ciggies? Getting lucky? 

Sun is out here. Good to go to the beach. 

I’m doing open home inspections today. Good time to buy a house when prices are not inflating

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> So what’s everyone up to this weekend?
> Going out? At home flapping? Smoke 50 ciggies? Getting lucky?
> 
> Sun is out here. Good to go to the beach.
> ...



Not working because I am nursing a sciatica pain on my right hip. The pain went from my back to there. With some pain still on my back.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not working because I am nursing a sciatica pain on my right hip. The pain went from my back to there. With some pain still on my back.


Drink lots of water, go outside, only visit the bathhouse 3 times day and hope all will be better soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 26, 2020)

Played Among us with friends for like for four hours.

Dope game honestly.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not working because I am nursing a sciatica pain on my right hip. The pain went from my back to there. With some pain still on my back.



is this....better art than oda???

do u have icy hot? or any cold pad. U can take a cold shower too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is this....better art than oda???
> 
> do u have icy hot? or any cold pad. U can take a cold shower too.



I have been eleve, hot showers, and tiger balm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is this....better art than oda???



Kengan Asura have nice fight panels 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Not working because I am nursing a sciatica pain on my right hip. The pain went from my back to there. With some pain still on my back.



Get well soon


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have been eleve, hot showers, and tiger balm.



pref cold showers for that type of thing

tiger bam is like icy hot right? it should help

now its all up to time


----------



## January (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Sep 26, 2020)

@B Rabbit HOKY FLYING DUCK


why is @Amol banned ????

@Kinjin


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2020)

thread title and poll don't match each other lol


----------



## Gledania (Sep 26, 2020)

@Sabo change pool (and make voters visible)


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> thread title and poll don't match each other lol



Poll is faulty anyways. Ass I always told I don't like D result. Tits results are not real ones. Even little pussycats know that.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 26, 2020)

@Flame why is Amol banned ? 


​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> thread title and poll don't match each other lol


Exactly. Where is @Kinjin @Soca ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Sabo change pool (and make voters visible)


I tried a few days ago. Soca also tried. No one can do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 26, 2020)

morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Flame why is Amol banned ?
> 
> 
> ​


Good


----------



## Ren. (Sep 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Is this a treat?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I tried a few days ago. Soca also tried. No one can do it



You both noobs. I'll use my above-admin-moves and do it for you.
You just need to ask nicely.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You both noobs. I'll use my above-admin-moves and do it for you.
> You just need to ask nicely.


mbxx is that you dupe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You both noobs. *I'll use my above-admin-moves and do it for you.*
> You just need to ask nicely.



Still bribing the staff with your nudes , right ? 

No need to hoe yourself lewdman,  they will find a way for that.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Still bribing the staff with your nudes , right ?
> 
> No need to hoe yourself lewdman,  they will find a way for that.



Nah. I have to sell my nudes on onlyfans. I'd be destroying my business if I gave them away for NF rights.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Ass


i see what you did there and i'm not falling for that  



Gledinos said:


> @Flame why is Amol banned ?
> 
> 
> ​


OMGGGG!

@Soca @Kinjin why is Amol banned???????????


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2020)

someone find Ja Rule !! please ask him why is Amol banned???!!


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2020)

@God why is amol banned??


----------



## Gledania (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 26, 2020)

@Amatérasu’s Son

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 26, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja @Kinjin 

So I've read the first 4 chapters of BC.

I'm totally reminded of Naruto with this naturally unskilled but inner demon thing Aster has going on. And Juno is totally not a Sasuke type Gary Stu character.

The Captain of the order Juno joined gives off villain vibes, while Yami looks like a Kakashi-esque mentor.

Zeke is a 100% certified bitchmade loser.

Did that one guy just call his drunk half naked sister cute?  He even called her his goddess a chapter later. 

The Black Sheep's Crook look entertaining to me though, I also like the name. It's much better than "Purple Serpents" or "Golden Sunrise" imo. The latter is evil I swear.

I see some common shonen tropes but so far I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> i see what you did there and i'm not falling for that
> 
> 
> OMGGGG!
> ...



Of course you see what I did there. I made it extra obvious so the less inteligent people like yourself see it. 

(I love you bro)


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 26, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Kinjin
> 
> So I've read the first 4 chapters of BC.
> 
> ...


Great that you're giving BC a chance.

Looks like you read the shitty early translation though  MangaPlus got the first 3 chapters for free. It will make much more sense to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Kinjin
> 
> So I've read the first 4 chapters of BC.
> 
> ...





Glad you liked it. The beginning is the weakest link imo so it will only get better from now on


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

I purposely put the Robin pic in the other thread instead of here to see how long it would take for @DeVision to find it. Didn’t took long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

And now all you lewders are in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 26, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Great that you're giving BC a chance.
> 
> Looks like you read the shitty early translation though  MangaPlus got the first 3 chapters for free. It will make much more sense to you.



Yeah I realized the translation is off at some points in the first chapter. 

Thanks, skimmed through it. Disappointed it's called Black Bull's Rod instead of Black Sheep's Crook. Bulls sounds more badass, but the black sheep is more fitting for a ragtag band of misfists they are supposed to be.

But Golden Dawn is a hundred times better name than Golden Sunrise lmao. 

Btw, Sakura spotted in ch. 5.



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Glad you liked it. The beginning is the weakest link imo so it will only get better from now on



Isn't the beginning always the weakest though? Knowing this, I am fairly optimistic for the later parts, as I don't feel bored with the early set up and introduction chapters that plagues many series early on, at least for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Isn't the beginning always the weakest though? Knowing this, I am fairly optimistic for the later parts, as I don't feel bored with the early set up and introduction chapters that plagues many series early on, at least for now.



Later parts are 

I'm totally biased towards magic themed/fantasy mangas though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I purposely put the Robin pic in the other thread instead of here to see how long it would take for @DeVision to find it. Didn’t took long



Robin is bae. I hear her calling me.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Later parts are
> 
> I'm totally biased towards magic themed/fantasy mangas though



One thing I feel unsure about is Asta's not existing magic abilities. One thing I always hated about Naruto was that all he could do was spam Kage Bunshins and some variation of Rasengan, or activate his Kyubi cheat mode. I hope Asta gets some other abilities because just having this big sword with no magical prowess would greatly limit the variety of his arsenal and make him a very one sided fighter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2020)

mornin folk


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> mornin folk



Dat Jinbe.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 26, 2020)

I didn't even know @Amol  was banned.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> One thing I feel unsure about is Asta's not existing magic abilities. One thing I always hated about Naruto was that all he could do was spam Kage Bunshins and some variation of Rasengan, or activate his Kyubi cheat mode. I hope Asta gets some other abilities because just having this big sword with no magical prowess would greatly limit the variety of his arsenal and make him a very one sided fighter.



Yeah Naruto was a one sided fighter 

I can say two things about Black Clover. Focus on teamwork and better treatment of the female characters. It's something nice to see.


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Dat Jinbe.


He is here! To make Wano better


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> He is here! To make Wano better


*Who is that woman in your avy?*


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yeah Naruto was a one sided fighter
> 
> I can say two things about Black Clover. Focus on teamwork and better treatment of the female characters. It's something nice to see.



Teamwork I can see; I just read the chapters of their first mission where they fought the ice dude. Asta and the guy with the scar above his eye took him out in a team effort. Really cool scene.

About the females I will take your word for it. Atm it doesn't seem like it, Noelle was just a background support in this fight in typical shonen woman fashion. Also there is this fanservice character in the Black Bulls that walks around in her underwear and talks about fucking guys like she is talking about the weather.  Oh and her fucking brother of all people is simping for her. 

I sound overly critical atm though, I'm only 9 chapters in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who is that woman in your avy?*


looks like @Gledinos's girlfriend if ya ask me


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> looks like @Gledinos's girlfriend if ya ask me


*Lololol. Implying Glen could get a girlfriend  



*


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lololol. Implying Glen could get a girlfriend  *
> 
> 
> 
> **


idk man, from what i hear he's pretty popular among prisoners and okama land residents


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> idk man, from what i hear he's pretty popular among prisoners and okama land residents


*Glen is Puri Puri Prisoner
*


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who is that woman in your avy?*



You like bearded "women". That explains a lot young one.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You like bearded "women". That explains a lot young one.


*Das mad. *


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Also there is this fanservice character in the Black Bulls that walks around in her underwear and talks about fucking guys like she is talking about the weather.  Oh and her fucking brother of all people is simping for her.
> 
> I sound overly critical atm though, I'm only 9 chapters in.





I'm vaccinated against that 'cause I watched a lot of harem this year 

Continue reading and give us your thoughts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>




part of the top 10 shonen rivals, easily


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 26, 2020)

By @Tinafate1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Sep 26, 2020)

Is the convo title related to the poll?


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


Ready for the Oden slash?


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not working because I am nursing a sciatica pain on my right hip. The pain went from my back to there. With some pain still on my back.


First one down now super Mickey


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2020)

January said:


> Is the convo title related to the poll?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

Nope...
Next time then


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

January said:


> Is the convo title related to the poll?


No but this related to the convo


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Yami looks like a Kakashi-esque mentor.




not even close, yami plays ball on another level 

keep reading


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not working because I am nursing a sciatica pain on my right hip. The pain went from my back to there. With some pain still on my back.



Just do an energetic treatment


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Just do an energetic treatment


We better watch out Mickey just woke up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> First one down now super Mickey



You could not even come up to my waist little fella.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You could not even come up to my waist little fella.


I wouldn't dare to get too close to your stinky dingo, I am a fool but I ain't crazy...xd


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2020)

Blade said:


>


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2020)

i still remember when i posted that pic and you said that you will save it in ur folder






















and you literally saved it


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

why is @Amol banned?

did i miss anything lol

i was away from the convo for smtime xd


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

Poor @Amol

No Kingdom chap this week so he commited Seppuku.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Poor @Amol
> 
> No Kingdom chap this week so he commited Seppuku.



sudoku*


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Did not expected Amol is be so popular. When I first met him, he was still a baby. He probably tagged Marc one too many time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Also @Soca  change this old poll already. Cats keep complaining title is different to the poll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Who's this? Looks familiar, but pulling a blank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Who's this? Looks familiar, but pulling a blank




link from zelda, lmao


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Blade said:


> link from zelda, lmao


Dat 'funny' rating was well rated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Can't blame me for not recognising. Last time I played was 'zelda link from the past' on SNES from 50 years ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Can't blame me for not recognising. Last time I played was 'zelda link from the past' on SNES from 50 years ago



Yes you can be blamed.
The only thing worse than not knowing Link is calling him Zelda.
You were just one step away from the abyss.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Can't blame me for not recognising. Last time I played was 'zelda link from the past' on SNES from 50 years ago



You never played the Super Smash Bros series?

Go play it ASAP


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yes you can be blamed.
> The only thing worse than not knowing Link is calling him Zelda.
> You were just one step away from the abyss.


It is the name of the game, young man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You never played the Super Smash Bros series?
> 
> Go play it ASAP


I have... like 20 years ago~ on N64. Too lazy to jump into new games these day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> It is the name of the game console, young man



I know what it is.
But not recognizing Link....

Btw. I wonder who the older one between the two of us is.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Btw. I wonder who the older one between the two of us is.


Well... I was watching Pokemon, DBZ and Sailor moon before school. My first gaming console was Sega Master Systems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Well... I was watching Pokemon, DBZ and Sailor moon before school. My first gaming console is Sega Master Systems



I must be older then.. I watched Tsubasa before school. DBZ wasn't known then. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I must be older then.. I watched Tsubasa before school. DBZ wasn't known then. XD


Life without internet, no mobile phones and flapping from your imaginations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I must be older then.. I watched Tsubasa before school. DBZ wasn't known then. XD



ningen im 23 and i was watching tsubasa bk in elementary school


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

I was watching the first episode of Kaguya-Sama: Love is War and the way the narrator and the characters go about explaining things is a carbon copy of HxH.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ningen im 23 and i was watching tsubasa bk in elementary school



You probably watched the remastered version. The animated one.
The one I watched was more of a cartoon than an anime. XD


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You probably watched the remastered version. The animated one.
> The one I watched was more of a cartoon than an anime. XD



both, actually


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

@DeVision

this one lol 


it air'ed for a bit tho, after that as u said its mostly the remastered one


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> both, actually



Either way. I watched Tsubasa 97-98 I think. XD


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Also, I’m being in Vietnam 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not the war

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Either way. I watched Tsubasa 97-98 I think. XD


I’m guessing we’re actually pretty close. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lmao, all the guys must be laughing their asses off right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I’m guessing we’re actually pretty close.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



@Mariko is almost old as me, and @Soca is even older. So I'm not the worst. XD


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I was watching the first episode of Kaguya-Sama: Love is War and the way the narrator and the characters go about explaining things is a carbon copy of HxH.



do u mean the part where they lift their finger in the air and speak an entire novel dialogue


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 26, 2020)

_*I was born in 97. *_


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Either way. I watched Tsubasa 97-98 I think. XD



well,


i was born end of 96 

watched tsubasa early 2000s lol

mostly the remastered version tho

its actually pretty sick, too op childhood memories

detective conan too


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Anyway 1984 here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

if u guys havent noticed yet, age is just a number


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Anyway 1984 here



Old fart. (you're older XD)


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

btw @DeVision u seem to have ur internet working, rip subbing on the mafia game lol


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko is almost old as me, and @Soca is even older. So I'm not the worst. XD


Bullshit you're way older


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw @DeVision u seem to have ur internet working, rip subbing on the mafia game lol



It's not due to monday. But I wanted to give my replacement more time. 
I'm sad I had to step down. 



Soca said:


> Bullshit you're way older



Another old fart has appeared. *throws pokeball*


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> Bullshit you're way older



is ur avi like...



All Might mixed with Jinbe


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> do u mean the part where they lift their finger in the air and speak an entire novel dialogue



I watched the first 10min (for now) with the tickets for the movie. They are taking more time to explain the thought process than anything else.



And I swear that Kaguya with the "Ara Ara" and sadistic/psychotic expressions looks exactly like Kurumi


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's not due to monday. But I wanted to give my replacement more time.
> I'm sad I had to step down.



rip in pieces

wuda been dope to have u around

like we have alibaba


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> rip in pieces
> 
> wuda been dope to have u around
> 
> like we have alibaba



I'm following the game. I probably will till the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> rip in pieces
> 
> wuda been dope to have u around
> 
> like we have alibaba



Since it's the first time I just go with the flow


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 26, 2020)

*The old guys should go to bed soon. *


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *The old guys should go to bed soon. *


I just woke up, damn it 
@DeVision  and @Soca can go to bed.







































Not together obviously

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *The old guys should go to bed soon. *



Or we should send you kids to bed.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I just woke up, damn it
> @DeVision  and @Soca can go to bed.
> 
> 
> ...



You letting a person who calls himself sensei bully you? Slap him like a b*tch.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

I actually fell into a trap. I just posted that I was tagged to check the thread from discord and before I knew it I was already signed up to the Mafia game.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You letting a person who calls himself sensei bully you? Slap him like a b*tch.


I’ll deal with him later. 
Just saying it’s probably close to 7pm on Yours and Marc’s end soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I actually fell into a trap. I just posted that I was tagged to check the thread from discord and before I noticed I was already signed up to the Mafia game.


Broki comes here, steal everyone away and she  also didn’t pay rent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I’ll deal with him later.
> Just saying it’s probably close to 7pm on Yours and Marc’s end soon



It's 0:04 here right now.
Marc is somewhere in Canada, so like 14:04?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's 0:04 here right now.


Ahhhh.... that is bad for your health good sir. No wonder why you look like you’re 70 in your avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko is almost old as me, and @Soca is even older. So I'm not the worst. XD



I'm the oldest here. 

Call me Big Mamuh now. 

"Caaaaakkke!"


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Ahhhh.... that is bad for your health good sir. No wonder why you look like you’re 70 in your avy



It's just for the movie's sake.



Mariko said:


> I'm the oldest here.
> 
> Call me Big Mamuh now.
> 
> "Caaaaakkke!"



Did you get fat?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Broki comes here, steal everyone away and she  also didn’t pay rent



It's the alluring glamour of women.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 26, 2020)

* 



*


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's the alluring glamour of women.


15 years ago I signed up for a monthly charity subscription because some girl spoke to me in the streets. 









































I’m still paying the monthly fees

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 15 years ago I signed up for a monthly charity subscription because some girl spoke to me in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn. You must've been thirsty af.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I actually fell into a trap. I just posted that I was tagged to check the thread from discord and before I knew it I was already signed up to the Mafia game.



what discord r u talking about?

is the OL discord that active rly? or multiple others. Can I get the server link for them lol

I was surprised when I just randomly saw u on the thread 



Sabo said:


> 15 years ago I signed up for a monthly charity subscription because some girl spoke to me in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doing some charity work is good for u


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 15 years ago I signed up for a monthly charity subscription because some girl spoke to me in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With escorts it's a cheaper and more truthful relationship 

Don't have to pay for an uncountable number of dinners and gifts and risk having nothing. You know you're investing your money safely.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. You must've been thirsty af.


I was a teenager. @Light D Lamperouge  should understand 


Go D. Usopp said:


> doing some charity work is good for u


For a hottie that that ask you to adopt children in Africa. Would do it again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what discord r u talking about?
> 
> is the OL discord that active rly? or multiple others. Can I get the server link for them lol
> 
> ...



@Flame invited me some months ago. I guess it's active enough. Mostly the TOG section I think.



Business is expanding though and more servers are being made by the day. It's a blooming business.



I'll send you the link.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> With escorts it's a cheaper and more truthful relationship
> 
> Don't have to pay for an uncountable number of dinners and gifts and risk having nothing. You know you're investing your money safely.


Still too expensive. Better off finding a suga mama.

Hi @Mariko meet @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Alright, someone make an OLC Secret Society Discord. Make sure you invite @Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Still too expensive.



Not in my country mate. The only good thing about this godforsaken place.





> Better off finding a suga mama.
> 
> Hi @Mariko meet @Alibaba Saluja




Being a sugar daddy is too expensive. Better get a sugar momma.


Trying to hook me up with @Mariko. New profession as the official matchmaker of NF?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Not in my country mate. The only good thing about this godforsaken place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is only one Mariko and one Alibaba. I've done my job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>





Sabo said:


>


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2020)

I do not even know what i am reading.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I do not even know what i am reading.


That's whay she said


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)

Advil rules.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> That's whay she said


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Another old fart has appeared. *throws pokeball*



Get off my lawn with your toys, damn kids!! 



Go D. Usopp said:


> is ur avi like...
> 
> 
> 
> All Might mixed with Jinbe



Yes.



DeVision said:


> Marc is somewhere in Canada, so like 14:04?




Nah son I'm still in Trinidad. The fucking border is closed so I can't go back any time soon


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I just woke up, damn it
> @DeVision  and @Soca can go to bed.
> 
> 
> ...


Genuinely shocked you didn't receive a vote yet.

You have one now.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm the oldest here.
> 
> Call me Big Mamuh now.
> 
> "Caaaaakkke!"


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2020)

why...


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2020)

Let's go Lakers.


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Let's go Lakers.


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2020)

It's one of those days, my world is crashing, everything looks on fire  
It's one of those nights, I'm dreaming, but I'm walking on a wire  
All these thoughts I battle creeping up my skin burn em from within like  
_FIFFFFIIIIRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEE_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

2 votes per person now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)

Shake that ass girl.


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Shake that ass girl.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)

LOTION MEME


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> LOTION MEME


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

@Redline you are scaring @Oreki away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Shake that ass girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Redline you are scaring @Oreki away


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Redline you are scaring @Oreki away


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Redline you are scaring @Oreki away


Shut the Hell up!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

lol what a funny accent he has


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Shut the Hell up!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Shut the Hell up!!


lurker driving sabo  back home


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> lurker driving sabo  back home


I’m the guy at the back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I’m the guy at the back


but if lurk is driving whos at the passenger seat?xd


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> but if lurk is driving whos at the passenger seat?xd



blade or devision obviously

i thought that was obvious enough


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> but if lurk is driving whos at the passenger seat?xd


Lurker is always lurking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 26, 2020)

Finished tokyo ghoul re:

That was a good manga.


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Finished tokyo ghoul re:
> 
> That was a good manga.


It's finished completely?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Finished tokyo ghoul re:
> 
> That was a good manga.


You read Toriko?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's finished completely?


yup.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You read Toriko?



Going to read that after deadman wonderland.

I really have to thank oda and these breaks.  It's like it reignited something in me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> I really have to thank oda and these breaks. It's like it reignited something in me.


Agreed kinda.

Got me into this anime called re:zero. 

That shit has amazing storytelling


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> Agreed kinda.
> 
> Got me into this anime called re:zero.
> 
> That shit has amazing storytelling



You really come to realize there's a whole other world of gems  out there apart from one piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Going to read that after deadman wonderland.
> 
> I really have to thank oda and these breaks.  It's like it reignited something in me.





Soca said:


> Agreed kinda.
> 
> Got me into this anime called re:zero.
> 
> That shit has amazing storytelling



Wish I could be ya. It has had the opposite effect on me.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Going to read that after deadman wonderland.
> 
> I really have to thank oda and these breaks.  It's like it reignited something in me.


Deadman Wonderland is pretty good. Miss Toriko though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blueice12 (Sep 27, 2020)

Can't wait till it October 8

Akudama Drive will come out


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> You really come to realize there's a whole other world of gems  out there apart from one piece.



speaking of gems, u read FMA right?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> Can't wait till it October 8
> 
> Akudama Drive will come out



looks cyber punkish asfk 

idk who they r but it kinda gave me some stiens;gate vibe


----------



## blueice12 (Sep 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> looks cyber punkish asfk
> 
> idk who they r but it kinda gave me some stiens;gate vibe



Oh they're from Akudama Drive and that group goes by the name Akudama
Here some trailers for it


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> Oh they're from Akudama Drive and that group goes by the name Akudama
> Here some trailers for it



is this a movie? a sequel to something or like something completely new?

looks actually high asfk quality animation ngl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blueice12 (Sep 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is this a movie? a sequel to something or like something completely new?
> 
> looks actually high asfk quality animation ngl



It  is a completely  new anime and it will get 12 episodes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> It  is a completely  new anime and it will get 12 episodes



actually never thought i'd see sm1 this excited over a brand new anime

i have a whole bunch of old animes/mangas on a list that i wanna watch, let alone the new ones 

it does have potential, and i hope it doesnt get too overrated like demon slayer

would definitely be down to watch tho if only 12 episodes. It doesnt seem to have manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Anyone follow Mr Beast?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Anyone follow Mr Beast?



yea i actually watch alot of his stuff

tho most of this sht is fake asfk

but still creative and funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea i actually watch alot of his stuff
> 
> tho most of this sht is fake asfk
> 
> but still creative and funny


Why do you think it’s fake?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Why do you think it’s fake?



because it is 

alot of the stuff on the channel is real tho. Its a mix of both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> because it is
> 
> alot of the stuff on the channel is real tho. Its a mix of both.


Maybe, maybe not. But yeah fairly entertaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Maybe, maybe not. But yeah fairly entertaining.



i think the ones he explain here are the real ones up to that point. in total its like a 1mil give or take. some of the stuffs get repeated in other videos.


his content is amazing tho, fake or not.

you will know fake ones when u see them. Like going to every walmart to buy a snickers or smthing.

hes still one of my fav youtubers btw, no cap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i think the ones he explain here are the real ones up to that point. in total its like a 1mil give or take. some of the stuffs get repeated in other videos.
> 
> 
> his content is amazing tho, fake or not.
> ...


I never had a discussion with anyone about which video of him is fake or not before, though some of the recent videos that he spent hundreds of thousands of dollars (some close to a mill) per video with pretty much the same views as when he spent $50k~ makes you think where he get the money from. 

Regardless, it’s a lot more entertaining and real comparing to everyone else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's just for the movie's sake.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get fat?



I'm so fat I made Thanos broke his fingers after he snaped me for the 327 times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 27, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> Agreed kinda.
> 
> Got me into this anime called re:zero.
> 
> That shit has amazing storytelling



Need to push through my lazyness and watch Re:zero S2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

After finishing Kaguya-Sama: Love is War

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Need to push through my lazyness and watch *Re:zero* S2



Why not, I need an English dub to kill time. That white hair girl looks like she's totally your type btw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Why not, I need an English dub to kill time. That white hair girl looks like she's totally your type btw.



Re:Zero is a great anime with an amazing storyline.



You should definitely watch it.

The white pink-haired girl is Chika Fujiwara.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Re:Zero is a great anime with an amazing storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah watching episode 1 right now. Talking about Nutella (Silver hair girl). Funny names.. Subaru. I’m guessing there will be a Yamaha and Toyota also


----------



## Redline (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Sep 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 27, 2020)

@Redline Lebron still the best in the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline Lebron still the best in the world


I must admit he did kill them all by himself at the last quarter, wasn't playing so good before that, but still... 10 finals with 5 different teams and coaches is a feat, and yes he is still the best of his era, now I wonder if Miami will make it through next game, Celtics might still make to the finals, either way  those finals will be good to watch anyhow


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 27, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Re:zero is pretty good. First time I’ve watched episode 1 of something and really looking forward to the next one. Don’t want to spoil it too much, so whoever is going to jump on it, do so, so we can start discussing and posting arts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Re:zero is pretty good. First time I’ve watched episode 1 of something and really looking forward to the next one. Don’t want to spoil it too much, so whoever is going to jump on it, do so, so we can start discussing and posting arts.


Season 2 Ep 5!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Reminder you can vote twice now


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

From Re:zero.

Perfect waifu material and best maid in anime's history, easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> From Re:zero.
> 
> Perfect waifu material and best maid in anime's history, easily.


Why do all these girls looks like they are 16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Why do all these girls looks like they are 16



Japanese way of thinking:

Because 18 is an arbitrary number.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

Biologically speaking and in nature as soon as the female can give birth and the right season comes anything goes.

For recently matured females it might be dangerous to their life to give birth so soon and they might die. This happens to cats. Ideally for cats some months should pass to decrease the risk of the female dying when giving birth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Biologically speaking and in nature as soon as the female can give birth and the right season comes anything goes.
> 
> For recently matured females it might be dangerous to their life to give birth so soon and they might die. This happens to cats. Ideally for cats some months should pass to decrease the risk of the female dying when giving birth.


Ummm, maybe smoking wasn’t too bad before.
This alternate hobby is well... scary


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm gonna hang around with the mafia people. They're more fun  

Badbye


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm gonna hang around with the mafia people. They're more fun
> 
> Badbye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2020)

fuckkkinnnn


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2020)

fucj


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

So much posts in the Mafia thread and it's mostly convos/banters. Makes it so much harder to learn about the game and how to play


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2020)

I can't rememeber the last time I played mafia from start to end

But now that i think about it it's kinda like a text based among us uh


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

Mafia is Love, Mafia is Life


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

Going back to hang around with the cool people.

Bye


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2020)

Tats what you said last time

you can't resist tHIS PLACE


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

*Any further interactions with Alibaba Saluja shall henceforth be done at the Mafia Section Convo Thread Episode 6: Age of Riontron.

Thank you for your understanding. Please do not reply to this automatic message*


----------



## Lurko (Sep 27, 2020)

Lewdman.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Lewdman.


@Light D Lamperouge  he's calling you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2020)

@Soca if you want to win @Alibaba Saluja back you must serenade him with a song from the heart.


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Why do all these girls looks like they are 16


 



Maybe because of that.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2020)

She was 16 btw .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> She was 16 btw .


Was......was.....


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Was......was.....


Exactly!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Was......was.....


So ...

The legal age of marriage in Japan ....

16:




Alibaba Saluja said:


> From Re:zero.
> 
> Perfect waifu material and best maid in anime's history, easily.


18 (currently suspended)
17 (Arc 1-2)


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2020)

@Sabo





ME: fictional characters 

Let's talk about this:


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Sabo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na, I'm out.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Na, I'm out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Sabo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen this. Incredible.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


We can talk about the mature ones.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 27, 2020)

*Read Black Clover. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Read Black Clover. *


I WILL! STOP TELLING ME TO!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I WILL! STOP TELLING ME TO!


*Read it Mouse. *


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Anyone around wanna do a Hunger Game _Speed Run_? *6 People should be enough*. You get 4 lives each. 

Should last for about an hr only.

@Mickey Mouse @Go D. Usopp @Ren. @Light D Lamperouge 

Anyone else around? Going to be fast


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Anyone around wanna do a Hunger Game _Speed Run_? *6 People should be enough*. You get 4 lives each.
> 
> Should last for about an hr only.
> 
> ...


*It's 5 am here lol. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Anyone around wanna do a Hunger Game _Speed Run_? *6 People should be enough*. You get 4 lives each.
> 
> Should last for about an hr only.
> 
> ...



You are ADDICTED to this game. Stop it!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's 5 am here lol. *





Mickey Mouse said:


> You are ADDICTED to this game. Stop it!


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


6AM here.
We are neighbors


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 6AM here.
> We are neighbors


You work at 6am? WTF


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You work at 6am? WTF


Yep, had to do some urgent reports preparations.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

You guys all have terrible sleeping patterns, like me when I was playing Diablo II back in the days for 3 months straight with no jobs. Played about 18 hours a day (included breaks, IRL stuff occasionally) and sleep from 6pm to 12noon everyday.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You guys all have terrible sleeping patterns, like me when I was playing Diablo II back in the days for 3 months straight with no jobs. Played about 18 hours a day (included breaks, IRL stuff occasionally) and sleep from 12am to 6am everyday.


Work is a bitch sometimes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge 
@Ren. 
@Alibaba Saluja 
@Go D. Usopp 
@Gianfi 
@DeVision 
@Mysticreader 
@January 

This has just turned into an intervention for @Sabo 's hunger games addiction. He needs help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Work is a bitch sometimes.


I meet to say 6am - 12noon.

Yeah was shit for me at one point during 2016~ that was one of the reason I basically forgotten about NF.. and before I know it 2 years was gone. Never doing that ever again. Never doing that again.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Light D Lamperouge
> @Ren.
> @Alibaba Saluja
> @Go D. Usopp
> ...


I wish, I could play a few good games when someone else host for onces. Where is @Silver @Nataly


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 27, 2020)

​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I wish, I could play a few good games when someone else host for onces. Where is @Silver @Nataly





Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Good man light. I will go first.

Sabo, you do not need to run one of these games every week. They take away from the excitement. I think your gambling death games are a band aid for deeper trauma. We are here for you. Stop running these games so much and wait for the chrolloseum to open. We love you bro......sit your ass down.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Good man light. I will go first.
> 
> Sabo, you do not need to run one of these games every week. They take away from the excitement. I think your gambling death games are a band aid for deeper trauma. We are here for you. Stop running these games so much and wait for the chrolloseum to open. We love you bro......sit your ass down.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

*thinking out loud.... maybe Riona, Rai and Catakun would like to play...*


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse  Let's go play 21


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mickey Mouse  Let's go play 21


You will lose!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Biologically speaking and in nature as soon as the female can give birth and the right season comes anything goes.
> 
> For recently matured females it might be dangerous to their life to give birth so soon and they might die. This happens to cats. Ideally for cats some months should pass to decrease the risk of the female dying when giving birth.



as much as i want to agree, you cant talk about that sht in america without getting eyes on u


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2020)

you can do a hunger game any time sabo, but its obv more fun if u add that epic OP or kingdom flavor


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> you can do a hunger game any time sabo, but its obv more fun if u add that epic OP or kingdom flavor



I might jump on the Mafia bang wagon instead for the next month. Just got a accepted for the Naruto one.

Or watch re:zero


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I might jump on the Mafia bang wagon instead for the next month. Just got a accepted for the Naruto one.
> 
> Or watch re:zero



or read ToG 

r u done with black clover?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> or read ToG
> 
> r u done with black clover?


I can't read a manga at the start. Need the anime to get me hooked first. Unfortunately with BC, I will have to park it for now.

And these days, I'm kind of lazy, so prefer a good English Dub so I can muti-tasks. Re: zero seems so far so good.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I can't read a manga at the start. Need the anime to get me hooked first. Unfortunately with BC, I will have to park it for now.
> 
> And these days, I'm kind of lazy, so prefer a good English Dub so I can muti-tasks. Re: zero seems so far so good.



my list is huge 

got alot of stuff to read, not enough time lel

noticed u guys all jumpin on this re; zero sht lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> you can do a hunger game any time sabo, but its obv more fun if u add that epic OP or kingdom flavor



No he can not, shut up. You are feeding his addiction.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No he can not, shut up. You are feeding his addiction.



ok u cannot have fun i guess sabo 

only dice addiction is acceptable in these waters lol


----------



## Shanks (Sep 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No he can not, shut up. You are feeding his addiction.





Go D. Usopp said:


> ok u cannot have fun i guess sabo
> 
> only dice addiction is acceptable in these waters lol


----------



## Shanks (Sep 28, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> only dice addiction is acceptable in these waters lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 28, 2020)

been awhile since i rolled


----------



## Shanks (Sep 28, 2020)

Does anyone know which manga Kinjin is always promoting in the OP section?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Does anyone know which manga Kinjin is always promoting in the OP section?


Black Clover.
Bc ... yuck


----------



## January (Sep 28, 2020)

Kin talked about the manga which had jump cover last week.

@Sabo , It feels painful to participate in RNG every couple of days. Naturally it's the same for all the fun activities which are done like a job. You need to let the spirit of enthusiasm within people allow itself to let the game happen.

As the old sage says.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Does anyone know which manga Kinjin is always promoting in the OP section?


It was not Black Clover for once.

Also damn I look good.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> It was not Black Clover for once.
> 
> Also damn I look good.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 28, 2020)

@Kinjin promoting for enemies. That's gonna have consequences.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Kinjin promoting for enemies. That's gonna have consequences.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 28, 2020)

@Soca calling me hoe
@Kinjin calling me little shit 

Step your game up @Etherborn


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca calling me hoe
> @Kinjin calling me little shit
> 
> Step your game up @Etherborn


Stand your ground.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 28, 2020)

Struggled with Cov san in april.

Recovered 50% 

Have it again in september (waiting for the test but it's most likely).

Now waiting to see... I feel like I wont read chapter 1000 lol. 

Shit is a true bitch ffs. 

And lol vaccines if you can have it twice in 6 months!


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

Wait wrong convo


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

The second I turn my back on this convo you guys start talking about anime girls


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca calling me hoe
> @Kinjin calling me little shit
> 
> Step your game up @Etherborn


Shitty little hoe.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The second I turn my back on this convo you guys start talking about anime girls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca if you want to win @Alibaba Saluja back you must serenade him with a song from the heart.



I'm ok with one of those flashy badges under the name.

The one with "retired" on it 



Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





From OP only Perona





Ren. said:


> So ...
> 
> The legal age of marriage in Japan ....
> 
> ...



She's 18 then



Tbf they can throw any age between 16 and 26 give or take for most fictional characters and it would be the same thing.







Ren. said:


> @Sabo
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Go D. Usopp said:


> as much as i want to agree, you cant talk about that sht in america without getting eyes on u



Don't say that. America is a free country 

Jokes aside. It's pretty logical but people act based on precognitions like pre programmed machines rather than rational thought. 



At the very least recognize the logical line of thought.





Go D. Usopp said:


> or read ToG
> 
> r u done with black clover?





Sabo said:


> I can't read a manga at the start. Need the anime to get me hooked first. Unfortunately with BC, I will have to park it for now.
> 
> And these days, I'm kind of lazy, so prefer a good English Dub so I can muti-tasks. Re: zero seems so far so good.





Go D. Usopp said:


> my list is huge
> 
> got alot of stuff to read, not enough time lel
> 
> noticed u guys all jumpin on this re; zero sht lol



Read everything. They're all worthy pieces of art.



Also @Go D. Usopp Re:Zero is a great work. Probably the only isekai worth watching that doesn't kill you out of boredom.

Watch it.


----------



## January (Sep 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Struggled with Cov san in april.
> 
> Recovered 50%
> 
> ...


Take care Marie.

Second time, that's worse.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 28, 2020)

January said:


> Take care Marie.
> 
> Second time, that's worse.



RT-PCR test tomorrow. I hope it's just a regular flu. 

Cov san ruined my spring and I still have side effects. 

Doctor said I could have it again though lol.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

Looks like Emilia.


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2020)

escanor = the only badass character from lol nnt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Sep 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca calling me hoe
> @Kinjin calling me little shit
> 
> Step your game up @Etherborn


we should gang up and start a revolution. Its time to oust the Mods and take over.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 28, 2020)

MO said:


> we should gang up and start a revolution. Its time to oust the Mods and take over.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Struggled with Cov san in april.
> 
> Recovered 50%
> 
> ...



Oh damn. I hope you'll be alright. 



Etherborn said:


> Shitty little hoe.



Good. Now I have the right to nuke the OL. Y'all just bullies.



MO said:


> we should gang up and start a revolution. Its time to oust the Mods and take over.



I just started. My hitman is on the way to get rid of @Soca


----------



## Mariko (Sep 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh damn. I hope you'll be alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Covid san is Oda based.

It takes breaks but delivers regularly.

Ends in 5 years...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 28, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Covid san is Oda based.
> 
> It takes breaks but delivers regularly.
> 
> Ends in 5 years...


I'm sorry to ask but...how the fuck did you (maybe) get it a second time?!

Don't forget that in times of social distancing, we need to refrain from orgies and gangbangs.


----------



## Flame (Sep 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Struggled with Cov san in april.
> 
> Recovered 50%
> 
> ...


wait what's 50% recovered? you were still on meds or something?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

The Jury have finally pronounced themselves.

You're all guilty of charge 

Sentence:

Death by Kawaii


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good. Now I have the right to nuke the OL. Y'all just bullies.



Rage, my soldier. When they fall, we’ll take our turn, and fan the flames as their blazes burn.


----------



## Soca (Sep 28, 2020)

MO said:


> we should gang up and start a revolution. Its time to oust the Mods and take over.


Try it hoe 



DeVision said:


> I just started. My hitman is on the way to get rid of @Soca


----------



## Soca (Sep 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The Jury have finally pronounced themselves.
> 
> You're all guilty of charge
> 
> ...


I thought you left


----------



## DeVision (Sep 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> Try it hoe



Damn. You can't use Doffy against me like that.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> I thought you left



I briefly came back as an inquisitor of the mafia section to pass judgement on all of you


----------



## Lurko (Sep 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> So ...
> 
> The legal age of marriage in Japan ....
> 
> ...


how old was maometto when he got married wih an eleven years old girl? smt
also if jesus evre really lived he most definitaly had a family a wife and kids too, forget about the sacred spirit lol, no wonder trump got elected as president


----------



## Redline (Sep 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. You can't use Doffy against me like that.


----------



## Redline (Sep 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


my man lurker university smimming team good times....xd


----------



## Redline (Sep 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


i get how you feel


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 28, 2020)

Gucci collaborated with Oda:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Gucci collaborated with Oda:


Lol this is like the best thing ever. Deserves its own thread.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 28, 2020)

I woke up too moody, who gon' die today?
Shoot a fuckboy in his motherfucking face


----------



## Shanks (Sep 28, 2020)

GL @Mickey Mouse @Irene  may the gambling god be with you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 28, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I woke up too moody, who gon' die today?
> Shoot a fuckboy in his motherfucking face


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


You want action, you get turned into past tense
Your boys deep? Well let's get to subtractin'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 28, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You want action, you get turned into past tense
> Your boys deep? Well let's get to subtractin'


That's what she said.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Lol this is like the best thing ever. Deserves its own thread.



shall i make one?


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Gucci collaborated with Oda:




this is lit

zoro solos and make a new thread about it


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 28, 2020)

Blade said:


> this is lit
> 
> zoro solos and make a new thread about it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> GL @Mickey Mouse @Irene  may the gambling god be with you



what?


>chrolloseum not open


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

The Chrolloseum is opening tomorrow


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

Blade said:


> why we need an entire subsection for headcanon theories and posts?


Because OP has a lot of those!


----------



## Lurko (Sep 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> what?
> 
> 
> >chrolloseum not open


You have a limit in that place.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 28, 2020)

It's the 29th here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 28, 2020)

*It's the 29th here too  *


----------



## Lurko (Sep 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> It's the 29th here


You too.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

Shady deals in that place


----------



## Lurko (Sep 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Shady deals in that place


Ali understands it.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You too.


I'm just gonna play for fun with 250k per pot. 

Not gonna go all out like @Flame  and @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 28, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja  play 21 for 15,000 big one!! Let's go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Sep 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I'm just gonna play for fun with 250k per pot.
> 
> Not gonna go all out like @Flame  and @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  play 21 for 15,000 big one!! Let's go


----------



## Lurko (Sep 28, 2020)

I'll bet my........ post count numbers..


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

Never played in that thing and not thinking in debuting on it ever


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

Btw people watch this anime


----------



## Shanks (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm actually going away for 4 days in the long weekend this weekend.  Mods sure know when to open up the casino for a short period




Lurker said:


> I'll bet my........ post count numbers..


You're on! Losers post 30 times today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Sep 28, 2020)

Wtf is that?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I'm actually going away for 4 days in the long weekend this weekend.  Mods sure know when to open up the casino for a short period
> 
> 
> 
> You're on! Losers post 30 times today


28th where I am.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

One of the best anime girls out there easily


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I'm just gonna play for fun with 250k per pot.
> 
> Not gonna go all out like @Flame  and @Mickey Mouse



5,000 POST COUNT
5 MIL REP
SECTION BANS/NAME CHANGES FOR A WEEK(S)
C.C POINTS

WHATEVER MONSTEROUS BETS I CAN COME UP WITH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 5,000 POST COUNT
> 5 MIL REP
> SECTION BANS/NAME CHANGES FOR A WEEK(S)
> C.C POINTS
> ...







Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 5,000 POST COUNT
> 5 MIL REP
> SECTION BANS/NAME CHANGES FOR A WEEK(S)
> C.C POINTS
> ...


Based on the inflations this year and so many retired whores, it might be pretty wild

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 28, 2020)

​


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Gucci collaborated with Oda:



no usopp??


----------



## Shanks (Sep 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


In a 1 on 1, always bet on Kaido 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> In a 1 on 1, always bet on Kaido
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


_*The GOATS Mihawk and Shanks whoop his ass.  Mihawk Akainu Shanks. Top 3. Oda confirmed it too. *_


----------



## Shanks (Sep 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*The GOATS Mihawk and Shanks whoop his ass.  Mihawk Akainu Shanks. Top 3. Oda confirmed it too. *_


I agree with Shanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I agree with Shanks


*Mihawk is stronger than Shanks though. *


----------



## Redline (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Sep 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Redline (Sep 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Mihawk is stronger than Shanks though. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 28, 2020)

*I see your point. 
You don haff to br mad br0 

*


----------



## Redline (Sep 28, 2020)

Oden rules..the best swordsman once piece has shown to us so far


----------



## Shanks (Sep 28, 2020)

I can’t see any of your pics redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I can’t see any of your pics redline


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

Oh Chrolloseum.
Gonna play for posts and likes. Anyone interested? XD


----------



## Shanks (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh Chrolloseum.
> Gonna play for posts and likes. Anyone interested? XD


For 25 likes, 12 dice, largest win, right now 

P.S don’t think mods can do likes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> For 25 likes, 12 dice, largest win, right now
> 
> P.S don’t think mods can do likes?


They can


----------



## Shanks (Sep 29, 2020)

Oreki said:


> They can


In that case go straight to trophy points. Screw likes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

The Casino needs a salesman to convince people to go bankrupt.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The Casino needs a salesman to convince people to go bankrupt.


Don't worry, everything will go as nature intended 

Also morning folk


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Don't worry, everything will go as nature intended
> 
> Also morning folk



Then @Mickey Mouse falling into an excruciating debt and @Sabo following short after giving in to his gambling addiction


----------



## Shanks (Sep 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Then @Mickey Mouse falling into an excruciating debt and @Sabo following short after giving in to his gambling addiction


I could always take Mickey with me to the real casino and hangout there for two weeks until the Chrollosm close down to avoid giving into this gambling addiction?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I could always take Mickey with me to the real casino and hangout there for two weeks until the Chrollosm close down to avoid giving into this gambling addiction?



I'll go with both of you just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'll go with both of you just to be on the safe side.


*Yumeko 

*


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 29, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

@Sabo it seems you need some irrefutable proof.



Luckily I have Oda on speed dial.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Sabo it seems you need some irrefutable proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I have Oda on speed dial.


*I can confirm this. *


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Sabo it seems you need some irrefutable proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I have Oda on speed dial.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

Okay everyone. I protected @Alibaba Saluja and @Light D Lamperouge from your negs, but today I'll be kinda busy. 
Feel free to do as you please with the two of them. I can't stop you.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Okay everyone. I protected @Alibaba Saluja and @Light D Lamperouge from your negs, but today I'll be kinda busy.
> Feel free to do as you please with the two of them. I can't stop you.


*Y0u d0n haff to br mad br0 

*


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

You can do as you please with @Light D Lamperouge twice.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

Did you guys get negged already?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

Pictured @Mickey Mouse after the chrolloseum ends:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pictured @Mickey Mouse after the chrolloseum ends:



Don't make the same joke twice......idiot.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did you guys get negged already?



Yes we did. Thrice from each user


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't make the same joke twice......idiot.



It was deemed worthy of public knowledge hence it must be publicized on different channels.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yes we did. Thrice from each user





Alibaba Saluja said:


> It was deemed worthy of public knowledge hence it must be publicized on different channels.



You and @Lurker are morons.....and pussies so shut up.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pictured @Mickey Mouse after the chrolloseum ends:


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You and @Lurker are morons.....and pussies so shut up.




You say that now but after you lose everything to whom are you gonna turn to give you a shoulder to cry on?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

Can anyone tell me my rep rank?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Can anyone tell me my rep rank?


How much rep do you have?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

50+ M


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 50+ M


@Sabo


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Sabo



I don't see it on my skin. :/


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't see it on my skin. :/



DeV......lend me 12k posts. You will be able to double.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't see it on my skin. :/


I called Sabo.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Can anyone tell me my rep rank?


DeVision is Feared by Kira.

Repwhoring is bad


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> DeVision is Feared by Kira.
> 
> Repwhoring is bad


----------



## Flame (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Okay everyone. I protected @Alibaba Saluja and @Light D Lamperouge from your negs, but today I'll be kinda busy.
> Feel free to do as you please with the two of them. I can't stop you.


Okay everyone, I took over Dev's territory and rose to power. From now on @Alibaba Saluja and @Light D Lamperouge are under my protection. You've been warned.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

Lending posts 

It really looks like a casino.

I'm loving it.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> Okay everyone, I took over Dev's territory and rose to power. From now on @Alibaba Saluja and @Light D Lamperouge are under my protection. You've been warned.


I'm coming up.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> Okay everyone, I took over Dev's territory and rose to power. From now on @Alibaba Saluja and @Light D Lamperouge are under my protection. You've been warned.





Protected by Top Squadron commander level guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Protected by Top Squadron commander level Lurker.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Spirit King !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> DeV......lend me 12k posts. You will be able to double.



Deal. Good luck. XD



Flame said:


> Okay everyone, I took over Dev's territory and rose to power. From now on @Alibaba Saluja and @Light D Lamperouge are under my protection. You've been warned.



As if I'd let you take my biatches.


----------



## Flame (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Deal. Good luck. XD
> 
> 
> 
> As if I'd let you take my biatches.


whacha gon do about it, vito?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> whacha gon do about it, vito?



Sorry, I didn't see it was you. You my biatch too.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Sorry, I didn't see it was you. You my biatch too.


You sure about that?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You sure about that?



Oh yes. And she knows it.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh yes. And she knows it.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

Guess what. Spoiler alert. Biatch got lucky she could walk away alive. Cause the don is merciful.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Guess what. Spoiler alert. Biatch got lucky she could walk away alive. Cause the don is merciful.


Yes he is...


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

@Flame goona take Dev out on a boat ride soon?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Flame goona take Dev out on a boat ride soon?



He's getting his fishing poles ready. Not knowing he won't need them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2020)

This is why @DeVision is at least 1st mate level!!!!


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This is why @DeVision is at least 1st mate level!!!!



Honestly, I wouldn't be even mad if you lost. 
I saw you tagging and asking anyone, and wondered when you gonna ask me already. XD


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This is why @DeVision is at least 1st mate level!!!!


Mbxx messed with Shrooms's dice.... Maybe...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't be even mad if you lost.
> I saw you tagging and asking anyone, and wondered when you gonna ask me already. XD



I did not want to at 1st, just incase I lost. But after a few Birthday wishes I felt I could win this for us.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mbxx messed with Shrooms's dice.... Maybe...



My neg power gonna go through the roof. 
Pray haters, pray.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I did not want to at 1st, just incase I lost. But after a few Birthday wishes I felt I could win this for us.



I can't see you lose twice in a row. XD

Look at @Lurker . He mad he don't trust you.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I can't see you lose twice in a row. XD
> 
> Look at @Lurker . He mad he don't trust you.


Last year Mickey was losing all the time. I can't take my chances.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Last year Mickey was losing all the time. I can't take my chances.



That hurt Lurk.....that hurt.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 29, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu
Hey doggo , are you fine ?
You haven't been a lot active this days 

Everything all right ?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Sabo


I don’t know shit 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That hurt Lurk.....that hurt.


Sorry Mickey.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

Releasing all this betting energy


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Releasing all this betting energy


You now work for Flame.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You now work for Flame.



I command all flames


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

I'd forgotten about Magi


----------



## Shanks (Sep 29, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja  you should just ask for a section ban on that place. It all starts with lurking and curiosity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

If I had to bet I would bet 1 mill or 5 mill.

I would even go all in


----------



## Shanks (Sep 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If I had to bet I would bet 1 mill or 5 mill.
> 
> I would even go all in


You just lost to me  

*Spoiler*: __ 



That will be 100 likes please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You just lost to me
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Rate whore


----------



## Shanks (Sep 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Rate whore


Ali is calling you @Ren.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

Tattling won´t reduce your parole.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 29, 2020)

Where are you @Mickey Mouse  let's go 10K in your thread? I need to head into a work meeting soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 29, 2020)

Anyone else wanna do post count?

I might do rep another day. Keeping it chill for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Sep 29, 2020)

I can bet 5 million easy! They are not real money lol


----------



## Redline (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 29, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 










@Redline @Sabo


----------



## Shanks (Sep 29, 2020)

Ren. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No time this week. Casino waiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> No time this week. Casino waiting


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)

damn, The Chrolloseum dead af. My time zone suck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 30, 2020)

*You have been awarded a trophy: *

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm feeling it 

I'll be winning love by daylight before the Casino closes


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm feeling it
> 
> I'll be winning love by daylight before the Casino closes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


>




Let's step up our game.

We started small with 1 mill and 5k post count.

Today we must start with 5 mill and 30k post count per bet


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's step up our game.
> 
> We started small with 1 mill and 5k post count.
> 
> Today we must start with 5 mill and 30k post count per bet


Section dead af

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

When I reach the last one I don't want the sailor moon thing. 

Iconic but no.

Gimme Kurumi's Archangel as the icon


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Section dead af



True.



Give it a few hours


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)

Ren. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that fanmade  what if lol


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> *You have been awarded a trophy: *


Here the trophy I awarded you


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Rohan (Sep 30, 2020)

Where can I discuss the latest chapter?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 30, 2020)

@Soca do you know the way to the chrolloseum? Let's bet something. XD


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca do you know the way to the chrolloseum? Let's bet something. XD


I know where it is. 

When I get back from work tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 30, 2020)

rohan said:


> Where can I discuss the latest chapter?



Currently in the Library. 

But spoilers in the telegrams prediction/discussion thread:


----------



## DeVision (Sep 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> I know where it is.
> 
> When I get back from work tho



And here I thought you gonna skip. XD
I'll think of something.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

Goddess of Luck tell me. Today.

1- Yes

2- No


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)

God of fart should I fart more or less
1 more
2 less


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Goddess of Luck tell me. Today.
> 
> 1- Yes
> 
> 2- No



Your wish is my command m'lady


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Your wish is my command m'lady


Now you can face me with god speed and lady luck on your side Baba..let's roll


----------



## DeVision (Sep 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Your wish is my command m'lady



Hm.. Let's see:

Did the Godess of luck told Ali the truth?
1 yes
2 no


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hm.. Let's see:
> 
> Did the Godess of luck told Ali the truth?
> 1 yes
> 2 no



I'm a faithful apostle of the Goddess. She would never lie to me.


----------



## Rohan (Sep 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Currently in the Library.
> 
> But spoilers in the telegrams prediction/discussion thread:




Is there a chapter discussion thread for the recent one?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

rohan said:


> Is there a chapter discussion thread for the recent one?



For general discussion not anymore. You can create one but normally people focus on one aspect of the lastest chapter.


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> For general discussion not anymore. You can create one but normally people focus on one aspect of the lastest chapter.


Zoron long sword


----------



## DeVision (Sep 30, 2020)

rohan said:


> Is there a chapter discussion thread for the recent one?



It's in the Ohara Library.
The discussion/prediction thread in the telegram section is used till an english scan of the chapter drops. After that people open threads in the telegrams section. The threads from the telegrams are moved to the Ohara Library mondays after the official chapter drops on VIZ.

@Kinjin did I say it right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday @hatakemax !!! 


You used to post here......come back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 30, 2020)

God is here.


----------



## Rohan (Sep 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's in the Ohara Library.
> The discussion/prediction thread in the telegram section is used till an english scan of the chapter drops. After that people open threads in the telegrams section. The threads from the telegrams are moved to the Ohara Library mondays after the official chapter drops on VIZ.
> 
> @Kinjin did I say it right?



Thanks for the information, both of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2020)

Been on a Nipsey Hustle binge lately. 

Rec me some Nipsey please!


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2020)

Also voted for @Soca for horniest member.

Marcelle would never been this horny.


----------



## January (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 30, 2020)

You and Mickey!


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)

wish you ll a good finals


----------



## Lurko (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @hatakemax !!!
> 
> 
> You used to post here......come back.


with love from  Mickey...xd


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)

Lurker said:


> God is here.


he never left


----------



## Lurko (Sep 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> he never left


Indeed.


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)

by the way the presidential debate yesterday was really something else, ridicoulous is not good enough, what a president lol , shame on who voted for him


----------



## MO (Sep 30, 2020)

Anyone here got covid?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 30, 2020)

MO said:


> Anyone here got covid?


I don't, why are you asking?


----------



## MO (Sep 30, 2020)

anyone here got coid


RossellaFiamingo said:


> I don't, why are you asking?


I have a quite a few of the symptoms and I'm kinda getting worried


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 30, 2020)

MO said:


> anyone here got coid
> 
> I have a quite a few of the symptoms and I'm kinda getting worried


Oh shit dude, go get tested. You should PM @Mariko She says she's gotten it twice now. I really hope it's just the flu coming with the changing of the weather.


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)

MO said:


> anyone here got coid
> 
> I have a quite a few of the symptoms and I'm kinda getting worried


gotta ask mariko she had it  she can tell you more  @Mariko


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

MO said:


> anyone here got coid
> 
> I have a quite a few of the symptoms and I'm kinda getting worried



Got it once, and maybe twice (waiting for the results).

Have you done any test? 

What are your symptoms?

*Anyway don't worry for now. It could be a common cold or flu. *

Cov san can also be not that much a big deal (I wont talk about myslelf cause I'm a big smoker with a weak immune system). 

Only be unquiet if you can't breath normally (like your lungs are in fire and you can't have a usual walk without having breathing issues). 

If you have breathing issues, fever and else do a test. If you have serious breathing issues call the emergencies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Sep 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Got it once, and maybe twice (waiting for the results).
> 
> Have you done any test?
> 
> ...


I have fever, light headache, body aches, tiredness, coughing, and short breath


----------



## MO (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm going to get tested right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

MO said:


> I have fever, light headache, body aches, foresees, coughing, and short breath



Stay quiet, no matter what it is. Cold, flu and covid can give those symptoms.

And Cov san isn't more dangerous than usual flu -unless you're 70/80+

But yes, have a test.

The main point is staying quiet. It's not the plague or anything.

There's a test, a simple test to know if you're in hypoxemia: try to speak normally. If you need to breath between words it's not fine. Then call a doctor. But as long as you can walk singing your fav song it's OK.

Edit: or just singing it on your sit. Shit is real when either your lungs burn like fire and/or you can't speak normally cause you need to breath between each words.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 30, 2020)

@MO please get better. Linlin's golden moment in the sun can't be had without you


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

@MO

But stay quiet, really.

Stay calm. Breath deeply and have a rest.

Anxiety can only increase the symptoms.

Use what is called the heart-breathing: breath deeply, first with your belly, then with your lungs (your chest).

You start by 3/3 (you aspirate in 3 times, from your belly to your lungs, then expire in 3 times)

Then in 5/5, 6/6, 7/7, 8/8 until 10/10. Always starting with your bully (from the bottom).

Ah it sucks I can't tell shits in french!

It will oxygenate you a lot and before all reduce all your body stress.

Trust me.

All will be fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)

Hey Guys,

Anyone interesting in rolling a winner takes all 250K buyin for fun? Ideally 4 - 6 people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)

*We have 2 person in. *Kind of want to keep it in the convo (play in casino) and avoid randoms! Let's do this. Not gonna tag anyone to pressure people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 30, 2020)

MO said:


> I'm going to get tested right now



I hope my 5 mil rep did not do this to you....


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone interesting in rolling a winner takes all 250K buyin for fun? Ideally 4 - 6 people.



We're talking serious shit here man. FFS!

But c'mon lady. 

250K is little game though.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

I high up to 500K

Nah. 

1M. This is Wano game.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> We're talking serious shit here man. FFS!
> 
> But c'mon lady.
> 
> 250K is little game though.





Mariko said:


> I high up to 500K


We can bet 1 on 1 in other threads or each other later. 

Just want some fun non-pressure activities for people who don't want to go nuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


> We can bet 1 on 1 in other threads or each other later.
> 
> Just want some fun non-pressure activities for people who don't want to go nuts.



Sabo playing East Blue Game?

Ok, I'm in.

Mihawk level. What are the rules?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Sabo playing East Blue Game?
> 
> Ok, I'm in.
> 
> Mihawk level. What are the rules?


The usual OLC style. 1 set of 100 face, 2 dice. Winner takes all. 

Will create a thread shortly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

Going on @Sabo 

If he agrees here the line:

100 faced die

0-50 I win, 51- 100 you win.

Fine?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


> The usual OLC style. 1 set of 100 face, 2 dice. Winner takes all.
> 
> Will create a thread shortly.



Can't we do that here?

Chrollo will come soon anyway.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Going on @Sabo
> 
> If he agrees here the line:
> 
> ...



@Rep Bot Sabo won.

250K reps for him.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Going on @Sabo
> 
> If he agrees here the line:
> 
> ...


You’re talking about a different game?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 30, 2020)

2 Million lets go Mom didn't raise a bitch


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You’re talking about a different game?



You won my game anyway.

Enjoy my 250K.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 30, 2020)

Simple. highest roll wins 4 mil total.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> 2 Million lets go Mom didn't raise a bitch



BM is a yonkou.

10M is recquired.

Are you in?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> BM is a yonkou.
> 
> 10M is recquired.
> 
> Are you in?


I only have 6 mil but idm betting it all.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I only have 6 mil but idm betting it all.



I see... 



Don't join the Chrollo yet.

Get more reps before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I see...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't see how I can get 4 million before then. I just wanna bet it all.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Don't see how I can get 4 million before then. I just wanna bet it all.



You like playing huh?  Good.

With only 6M it's risky in the Chrollo though.

Not for the reps themselves (who care), but for what you can put on the table. Loss happen fast.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You like playing huh?  Good.
> 
> With only 6M it's risky in the Chrollo though.
> 
> Not for the reps themselves (who care), but for what you can put on the table. Loss happen fast.


I have some CC points from x-mas event that I never used.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I have some CC points from x-mas event that I never used.



Interesting.

I freely gave away most of my CC points to other members.... (When they asked for big avas or custom titles).

But indeed CCs are interesting.

Let's meet in the Chro for some CCs contest, I still have some left.

Edit: or if you just want free ones ask me... I don't care.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I freely gave away most of my CC points to other members.... (When they asked for big avas or custom titles).
> 
> ...


let's just bet Idc for cc's. You can call the game


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> let's just bet Idc for cc's. You can call the game



I dunno how many CC I have left though...

@Majin Lu @Kinjin ?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I dunno how many CC I have left though...
> 
> @Majin Lu @Kinjin ?


I don't either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I don't either



Time for me to sleep, let's fix that tomorrow.

Kiss.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Time for me to sleep, let's fix that tomorrow.
> 
> Kiss.


deuce just tag me


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

Chrolloseum is Love, Chrolloseum is Life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

Oi?

Does anyone needs CC points? 

As luck would have it, just today I opened a business of lending CC points for a very very cheap price


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

The rep bot is taking and giving rep like crazy 

Make him only give 

By giving we increase our dharma and get closer to enlightenment


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The rep bot is taking and giving rep like crazy
> 
> Make him only give
> 
> By giving we increase our dharma and get closer to enlightenment


He's Guardian Angel Rinoa. He would never neg me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


> He's Guardian Angel Rinoa. He would never neg me



He's actually stashing some rep away to give me back later at 43,286% interest rate.


----------



## MO (Sep 30, 2020)

@Mariko I read it's better to sleep on you chest than on your back is that true?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> He's actually stashing some rep away to give me back later at 43,286% interest rate.


Wanna bet with me? Loser gets a 2 day section ban from the Chrollosium?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Wanna bet with me? Loser gets a 2 day section ban from the Chrollosium?





Aye. With the bet start taking effect only on 16th October


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

Before quitting the Date a Live gacha game I got Scarlet Nightmare Tokisaki Kurumi in the first 10 pulls with 0,8% chance of pulling her.

I'm pretty confident in my luck.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)

If I start, I know I'm not going to stop. Always starting with $10 at the pokies.... oh... I'm only going to play a little. Maybe I'll win $5 for a cup of coffee.... fuck...$20 more.... aggg.. $50...another $50...$1,000.... 12am (at the ATM).... "you have withdrawn your daily limit". 

Luckily, that shit was about 10 years ago and now my finance is better than ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

Serious talk now.

Physically:

- Short term rewards/prospect of winning when gambling (and when you actually win) makes the brain release dopamine which is a hormone of pleasure.

Mentally:

- the more you gamble and the more dopamine is released the more you feel the need of getting dopamine, i.e. you slowly but surely start getting addicted to gambling.

Because the pleasure that taking risks and winning gives > not having that sensation from the dopamine effect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

And ofc another post for spiritually:

- because people feel the need to constantly being diverted from their innerwounds gained from childhood (most likely), anything that makes them feel pleasure is something that that person can easily get addicted to. It can be gambling, alcohol, tobacco, company of other people, games, etc. The deeper the wounds the more easily someone gets addicted to something. Looking for outside pleasure instead of looking for inner peace and joy.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Serious talk now.
> 
> Physically:
> 
> ...


Yes, that's why in RNG, long term, everyone looses (even if you have some short term luck) except the dealer. I've had heaps of winning stretch and won maybe $5K over 2 weeks at one point and was living like a little bitch and then loose it all in 1 day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2020)

Lakers in 5.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

Yo @Rep Bot you still need to give me 1 mill from the last bet I won or it´s death by kawaii to you


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)

No one wanted to bet post count except for Trollline. Lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja  I might steal your waifu game a host it in the casino.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  I might steal your waifu game a host it in the casino.



This seems a good idea tbh.


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)

Redline said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Sep 30, 2020)

You cursed them.


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You cursed them.


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)

Mi ami o non mi ami ?


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2020)

If its going to be like that. Lakers in 4.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2020)

@everyone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2020)

@everyone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Oct 1, 2020)

MO said:


> @Mariko I read it's better to sleep on you chest than on your back is that true?


no clue how true that is, but ever since i was traumatized as a kid i always sleep on my chest. people been telling me about shit like sleep paralysis and demons or whatnot and it scared me so much as a kid i made sure to never sleep on my back ever again


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2020)

MO said:


> @Mariko I read it's better to sleep on you chest than on your back is that true?



No, not from what I know. Sleeping on the back with your head on a pillow still is the best. The higher your head is the better it is when you have some (minor) breathing issues. 

How're you today?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 1, 2020)

Stay healthy everyone. 

Btw the OL has a new prefix as you can see on the first page with some threads. Use it wisely.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Stay healthy everyone.
> 
> Btw the OL has a new prefix as you can see on the first page with some threads. Use it wisely.



You must know it but I just saw that jujutsu kaisen will have an anime version this month. Animation looks pretty decent.


Edit:

New OL pic?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> no clue how true that is, but ever since i was traumatized as a kid i always sleep on my chest. people been telling me about shit like sleep paralysis and demons or whatnot and it scared me so much as a kid i made sure to never sleep on my back ever again



Oh. I've heard sleeping on the chest is worse.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh. I've heard sleeping on the chest is worse.



Wait, worse or worst?

Edit: ok just got it, baka!


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2020)

Re:zero episode 18. Subaru is a fucken idiot. Damn... I feel sorry for Rem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I dunno how many CC I have left though...
> 
> @Majin Lu @Kinjin ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Re:zero episode 18. Subaru is a fucken idiot. Damn... I feel sorry for Rem.



Right??

Poor Rem 

Subaru


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Right??
> 
> Poor Rem
> 
> Subaru


Rem rising up to be my favourite character. Damn girl... so confident, endearing, intelligent and strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

NOOO!!

The Rep Bot took 1 rep point away and only gave 999.999 rep points after I threatened him to death.



@Soca-senpai
@Kinjin-sama

Do something.. onegai..


----------



## Lurko (Oct 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> NOOO!!
> 
> The Rep Bot took 1 rep point away and only gave 999.999 rep points after I threatened him to death.
> 
> ...


You be nice.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> NOOO!!
> 
> The Rep Bot took 1 rep point away and only gave 999.999 rep points after I threatened him to death.
> 
> ...


Yeah don't fuck with Zeno. Kinjin and Soca be like:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You be nice.





Sabo said:


> Yeah don't fuck with Zeno. Kinjin and Soca be like:


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> NOOO!!
> 
> The Rep Bot took 1 rep point away and only gave 999.999 rep points after I threatened him to death.
> 
> ...


That's what your ass gets.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Rem rising up to be my favourite character. Damn girl... so confident, endearing, intelligent and strong.



Exactly.

That's why I said. 

 perfect waifu material and best maid in anime's history, easily.

She's actually really really popular.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> That's what your ass gets.



You're not going to help me? After everything we went through together?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

I feel betrayed. My friends showed me their back in the hour I most need them.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

Looks like a soap opera.


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2020)

You left us first traitor. Don't think we forgot


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I feel betrayed. My friends showed me their back in the hour I most need them.


Money talks, Ali walks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 1, 2020)

Give me the loot.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> You left us first traitor. Don't think we forgot



I may have left physically, but the place you guys have in my heart will never fade away.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2020)

TinaFate1:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You must know it but I just saw that jujutsu kaisen will have an anime version this month. Animation looks pretty decent.


Yeah, I know. I was the one who promoted Jujutsu Kaisen in the OP prediction thread last week lol


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yeah, I know. I was the one who promoted Jujutsu Kaisen in the OP prediction thread last week lol



Lol I know, this is why I quoted you baka!


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol I know, this is why I quoted you baka!



Baka


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 1, 2020)

​


----------



## MO (Oct 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> No, not from what I know. Sleeping on the back with your head on a pillow still is the best. The higher your head is the better it is when you have some (minor) breathing issues.
> 
> How're you today?


feeling much better today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Photonium123 !!!


----------



## Irene (Oct 1, 2020)

@Soca great ava as always

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2020)

Irene said:


> @Soca great ava as always


tanks


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2020)

oh yea and @B Rabbit marcelle was way hornier 

dont compare me to him


----------



## MO (Oct 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> oh yea and @B Rabbit marcelle was way hornier
> 
> dont compare me to him


both of yall are hoes.


----------



## Irene (Oct 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> tanks


Jennie


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

Not enough people in the Chrolloseum


----------



## DeVision (Oct 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Not enough people in the Chrolloseum



Agree.
But I need to make a new game so I can challenge @Soca


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Agree.
> But I need to make a new game so I can challenge @Soca



@Soca left me for the wolves not helping me reclaim my hard-earned 1 rep point.



I'll be rooting for you


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

Ok after doing some numbers.

Right now I have a surplus of 1mill and 250k rep points from the chrolloseum.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

No wait.

1 mill and 249.999 rep points


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2020)

MO said:


> both of yall are hoes.


Said the hoe of all hoes 



DeVision said:


> Agree.
> But I need to make a new game so I can challenge @Soca


What if I changed my mind


----------



## DeVision (Oct 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> Said the hoe of all hoes
> 
> 
> What if I changed my mind



That's what I expected. I would've asked only for a week ban for you.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 1, 2020)

@Sabo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

Rep bot is giving me a lot of rep.

I feel so guilty for cursing him to death earlier.



I'm sorry Rep Bot...


BFF 4ever <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 1, 2020)

The Drawing of The Three is done.

Good book. The Odetta Holmes part was slow as hell. However still managable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Rep bot is giving me a lot of rep.
> 
> I feel so guilty for cursing him to death earlier.
> 
> ...


Take the rep and run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2020)

I know I'm late but I started watching The Sopranos for real this time after getting past the 1st episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Take the rep and run.



Me running  from the rep bot with the rep:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 1, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2020)

Good morning pimps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> No, not from what I know. Sleeping on the back with your head on a pillow still is the best. The higher your head is the better it is when you have some (minor) breathing issues.
> 
> How're you today?


Babaduck maricones !!! xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> tanks


----------



## MO (Oct 1, 2020)

@Soca did @ane account get deleted?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca did @ane account get deleted?


I've being wondering about this also...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

OMFG!!

Kaguya is so cute


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> OMFG!!
> 
> Kaguya is so cute


For a min, I thought you meant the one with the white eyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca did @ane account get deleted?


I don't even remember tbh 

Maybe
Maybe not


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

Sabo said:


> For a min, I thought you meant the one with the white eyes




You know who I'm talking about.




So cute 



And funny in the end.


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2020)

I will try to find my place in the diary of janee  
As I burn another paaaage, as I look the other wayyy  
I still try to find my place, in the diary of janneee


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2020)

One Piece Looonnnngg break.. someone host a game or competition 

Maybe, I'll host a 2020 Best Waifu Material Competition (if not already?) Similar to your main characters tourney, but with one piece girls. @Kinjin ?

@Light D Lamperouge  PM me all of your nude waifu pics so I can use it for the Tourney

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 1, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Light D Lamperouge PM me all of your nude waifu pics so I can use it for the Tourney


*Ask Dev. He's the lewdest one here. Scientifically proven. *


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

No lewd please.

Be a gentleman. Just classy and refined stuff. With glamour.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> No lewd please.
> 
> Be a gentleman. Just classy and refined stuff. With glamour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

Gucci, Prada and Dolce & Gabbana collab to show off the new season´s collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gucci, Prada and Dolce & Gabbana collab to show off the new season´s collection.


Who made this btw? I want to use this for the comp. maybe add a new title on the banner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 1, 2020)

we not gna talk about how that pikatchu emote just fits alibaba speech like no other

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 1, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Who made this btw? I want to use this for the comp. maybe add a new title on the banner



Here you go:





Go D. Usopp said:


> we not gna talk about how that pikatchu emote just fits alibaba speech like no other



Thank you good sir. You have a sharp eye for details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> No lewd please.
> 
> Be a gentleman. Just classy and refined stuff. With glamour.


----------



## Redline (Oct 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I know I'm late but I started watching The Sopranos for real this time after getting past the 1st episode.


For real? Well let's say it was about time...good serie


----------



## Redline (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2020)

It's Merry's birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Ask Dev. He's the lewdest one here. Scientifically proven. *



Look at this man studying human resources, or greek literature etc and talking about science. How can you trust him?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> One Piece Looonnnngg break.. someone host a game or competition
> 
> Maybe, I'll host a 2020 Best Waifu Material Competition (if not already?) Similar to your main characters tourney, but with one piece girls. @Kinjin ?
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge  PM me all of your nude waifu pics so I can use it for the Tourney


Go ahead.

Been a minute since we had a waifu tourney in the OL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Oct 2, 2020)

who won the last time, Hancock?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 2, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Go ahead.
> 
> Been a minute since we had a waifu tourney in the OL.


Cool, I might look into it early next week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaantu (Oct 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Cool, I might look into it early next week.


just move Vivi to grand final so we won't waste time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Oct 2, 2020)

Ohayo minna-san


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca did @ane account get deleted?





Sabo said:


> I've being wondering about this also...



She closed it and left the forum for personal reasons.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Look at this man studying human resources, or greek literature etc and talking about science. How can you trust him?


*I am a student of the world. *


----------



## Gledania (Oct 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Both suck.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am a student of the world. *



That's another way of saying: I have no clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's another way of saying: I have no clue what I'm talking about.


​


----------



## Gianfi (Oct 2, 2020)

Who'd like to play Among Us later today?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 2, 2020)

@shaantu @Shrike You guys chose Yen in the witcher 3 game right ?

What did you like about her ?   She was overly mean and toxic over nothing. (while Triss was suportive and cool.)

poor geralt


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @shaantu @Shrike You guys chose Yen in the witcher 3 game right ?
> 
> What did you like about her ?   She was overly mean and toxic over nothing. (while Triss was sportive and cool.)


​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 2, 2020)

​
@Flame


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> ​
> @Flame


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 2, 2020)

Flame said:


> ​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2020)

Say.....who were those 2 haters that said I would get broke in the Chrolloseum? Anybody remember who those 2 were? @Lurker ...... @Alibaba Saluja ......do ya know.....


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Say.....who were those 2 haters that said I would get broke in the Chrolloseum? Anybody remember who those 2 were? @Lurker ...... @Alibaba Saluja ......do ya know.....



I said that but I was secretly rooting for you 

Constantly thinking: "Ganbatte Mickey!!"


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2020)

I want to win toooooooo.. @Soca where you at. Gimme your lunch money cc points.


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2020)

If I ever get some you'll get exactly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 2, 2020)

If I go there you know I will take away your rep @Mickey Mouse


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2020)

Soca said:


> If I ever get some you'll get exactly 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2020)

Oda: I feel a bit sick. No chapters this month.

Murata: hold my beer...


----------



## Shrike (Oct 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @shaantu @Shrike You guys chose Yen in the witcher 3 game right ?
> 
> What did you like about her ?   She was overly mean and toxic over nothing. (while Triss was sportive and cool.)
> 
> poor geralt



She's hot and acts more like a woman (toxicity included). Triss is a total bro. My irl experience showed that I am scum so always got bored with Triss-like girls and went for Yen-like girls.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 2, 2020)

Shrike said:


> She's hot and acts more like a woman (toxicity included). Triss is a total bro.



Agressive women make me run away. It's not when she complain , it's when they go full agressive/insulting when there was no real need go that way.



Shrike said:


> My irl experience showed that I am scum so always got bored with Triss-like girls and went for Yen-like girls.



Wtf  

Didn't expect that. You don't look that way in the forum.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Oda: I feel a bit sick. No chapters this month.
> 
> Murata: hold my beer...



You forgot the 2 month period where he fukking redraw the shit he drew already good?
Murata lost a huge amount of points in the book of most fans.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You forgot the 2 month period where he fukking redraw the shit he drew already good?
> Murata lost a huge amount of points in the book of most fans.



Murata's a perfectionnist. 

He redraws when he's not 100% satisfied. 

Btw 1 Murata's page = 1 OP chapter of work.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Murata's a perfectionnist.
> 
> He redraws when he's not 100% satisfied.
> 
> Btw 1 Murata's page = 1 OP chapter of work.



So what? Oda is not known for being the best artist in the world....


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If I go there you know I will take away your rep @Mickey Mouse





Wait for me sweety. The day I join I'll take everything you got.

All of you.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So what? Oda is not known for being the best artist in the world....



No indeed. 

He's known for his breaks.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2020)

I wanted to lewd vote @Mariko in the poll. But there is no poll.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> No indeed.
> 
> He's known for his breaks.



He's known for making more money than half of the mangakas in the world together. XD
If I were him, I'd probably cool my balls somewhere on my private island.
He's probably doing it right now..


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He's known for making more money than half of the mangakas in the world together. XD
> If I were him, I'd probably cool my balls somewhere on my private island.
> He's probably doing it right now..



Yeah. 

Mac Donald makes more money than any starred cooks in the world. 

I still prefer to eat in a starred restaurant. :sanji


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Mac Donald makes more money than any starred cooks in the world.
> 
> I still prefer to eat in a starred restaurant. :sanji



Feel free to do so. But don't think "Mac Donald" gives a  what you prefer.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Wait for me sweety. The day I join I'll take everything you got.
> 
> All of you.



Lewd



Take it. My second lewd rating ever given.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Feel free to do so. But don't think "Mac Donald" gives a  what you prefer.



You know nothing about art John Snow.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Wait for me sweety. The day I join I'll take everything you got.
> 
> All of you.



You can still try. We're unstoppable


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You know nothing about art John Snow.



Not reading it for the art. I go to museums to see art.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not reading it for the art. I go to museums to see art.



Museums have this now:


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Museums have this now:



Only in France, but french people are weird af anyways.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If I go there you know I will take away your rep @Mickey Mouse



It is cute how you are doing those 1 mil and under bets. Maybe next year you will he ready to bet with the grown ups.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It is cute how you are doing those 1 mil and under bets. Maybe next year you will he ready to bet with the grown ups.



Oh?


I didn't think that you were so eager to lose your rep.

And here I was letting you enjoy it for one year.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 2, 2020)

Soca said:


> If I ever get some you'll get exactly 1


You actually have 17 CC points which are lying around, patiently waiting to be won by @DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You actually have 17 CC points which are lying around, patiently waiting to be won by @DeVision



Don't tell him that. Just transfer the points on my account and he'll never know.

@Majin Lu can I bribe you to do it for me?


----------



## Shrike (Oct 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Agressive women make me run away. It's not when she complain , it's when they go full agressive/insulting when there was no real need go that way.



Well I don't think that Yen is too toxic. I like aggressive women but to an extent; it's not like I prefer jerks, but I like fiery women.



Gledinos said:


> Wtf
> 
> Didn't expect that. You don't look that way in the forum.




*Spoiler*: _Long_ 




Regarding the Witcher - I just think that Geralt realistically would go for Yen going by the story and their personalities.

Regarding me: The longest relationships I had were both 4 year long and one with a Yen-like girl the other is with a Triss-like. While I was with the Triss-like girl I thought that it's what I always wanted, not that witch from before. After a year and a half, I started getting bored and the witch kept trying to get back into my life and was barely holding on there not to cheat, but it was hard to get her out of my mind - because she is hot and not really a bad person but definitely toxic in a way. I managed to stay strong and think about being a normal person and stay with the Triss girl for 2 more years. I ended the relationship when I couldn't take the calmness and the peaceful 'nothing happening' relationship. The truth is that I didn't try hard enough and didn't feel strong enough to give it my all. Last but not the least as soon as I broke up I started fucking every waitress I could get my hands on, just shows how much I was building up to be a shit-tier cretin. So yeah I am scum and deserve scum - or at least I was and can try to be better


----------



## Gledania (Oct 2, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Well I don't think that Yen is too toxic. I like aggressive women but to an extent; it's not like I prefer jerks, but I like fiery women.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if I understand you ... You were with both of them with the same time ? (and the triss like was toxic ?? But triss isn't as far as I remember).


----------



## Shrike (Oct 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I'm not sure if I understand you ... You were with both of them with the same time ? (and the triss like was toxic ?? But triss isn't as far as I remember).



No, first the Yen like, then with Triss like, and no Triss isn't toxic, she is total bro as I said.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 2, 2020)

Shrike said:


> No, first the Yen like, then with Triss like, and no Triss isn't toxic, she is total bro as I said.


And she cheated on you ? (your text is a bit confusing )


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 2, 2020)

@Irene

Don't delete your account.

I'll never understand people who do this unless it's for doxxing reasons. You can just never log in again or request a permanent ban with no access to any part of the forum.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> And she cheated on you ? (your text is a bit confusing )



Argh, no. Fuck it I have no time, the point is the Triss-like was not fun/crazy enough for me, that's why I say I deserve Yen-like women since I evidently deserve nothing better - so far.



Kinjin said:


> @Irene
> 
> Don't delete your account.
> 
> I'll never understand people who do this unless it's for doxxing reasons. You can just never log in again or request a permanent ban with no access to any part of the forum.



Yeah this is a bad move, just ask for a ban? You never know when you'll change your mind.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Irene
> 
> Don't delete your account.
> 
> I'll never understand people who do this unless it's for doxxing reasons. You can just never log in again or request a permanent ban with no access to any part of the forum.



@Irene what are you doing? You can't leave.


----------



## Irene (Oct 2, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Irene
> 
> Don't delete your account.
> 
> I'll never understand people who do this unless it's for doxxing reasons. You can just never log in again or request a permanent ban with no access to any part of the forum.


But i don't wanna comeback 

I want to focus on work and tbh even if I am not active rn having an account is easy way to get distracted again 

Also i don't think i vibe with this forum anymore sadly, i don't watch anime and most threads on here are about anime and some of my og friends left so yea 

I still have discord if someone wanna keep up with me they can dm me asking for it


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2020)

Irene said:


> But i don't wanna comeback
> 
> I want to focus on work and tbh even if I am not active rn having an account is easy way to get distracted again
> 
> ...



Denied. You're staying.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 2, 2020)

Irene said:


> But i don't wanna comeback
> 
> I want to focus on work and tbh even if I am not active rn having an account is easy way to get distracted again
> 
> ...



Ask a vacation ban like I did like 4653434 times. (ok not that much but still)

@Soca is here for that  No need to go *THAT *far.


----------



## Saitama (Oct 2, 2020)

You need bananas for that.


----------



## Irene (Oct 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Ask a vacation ban like I did like 4653434 Ttimes. (ok not that much but still)
> 
> @Soca is here for that  No need to go *THAT *far.


I only sticked here for some time for the peeps I know other than that I don't think I am interested anymore 

Even the convo I feel out of loop


----------



## Gledania (Oct 2, 2020)

Irene said:


> I only sticked here for some time for the peeps I know other than that I don't think I am interested anymore
> 
> Even the convo I feel out of loop



Ok but ... where will you go ?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 2, 2020)

@Irene you're leaving?


----------



## MO (Oct 2, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You actually have 17 CC points which are lying around, patiently waiting to be won by @DeVision


@Soca mind tossing all those points my way. Your supermod status already gives the rights to everything so help a brotha out.


----------



## Irene (Oct 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Ok but ... where will you go ?


I will just keep discord 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Irene you're leaving?


Yea 



I will miss the good people here and the fun time


----------



## Irene (Oct 2, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca mind tossing all those points my way. Your supermod status already gives the rights to everything so help a brotha out.


I can give you my remaining points


----------



## MO (Oct 2, 2020)

Irene said:


> I will just keep discord
> 
> 
> Yea
> ...


Who were you on OJ?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 2, 2020)

Irene said:


> I will just keep discord
> 
> 
> Yea
> ...



Nooooo. Don't go.



Don't you love us anymore?


----------



## MO (Oct 2, 2020)

Irene said:


> I can give you my remaining points


Yesss Queeeennnnnn


----------



## Irene (Oct 2, 2020)

MO said:


> Who were you on OJ?


Nanami better known as Nana


----------



## Gledania (Oct 2, 2020)

Irene said:


> I will just keep discord
> 
> 
> Yea
> ...


Tag them at least so they know


----------



## MO (Oct 2, 2020)

Irene said:


> Nanami better known as Nana


Did most of the OJ members who came here leave?


----------



## Irene (Oct 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Tag them at least so they know


Yes I will make a leaving speech maybe




MO said:


> Did most of the OJ members who came here leave?


Yes they were active in the fc


----------



## MO (Oct 2, 2020)

@Irene Well dear, I wish you the best in life and I hope you have a wonderful, joyful future.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 2, 2020)

@Aaron Tōshiro @Oreki Did you guys leave  did notice the inactivity , nothing much.


----------



## Irene (Oct 2, 2020)

MO said:


> @Irene Well dear, I wish you the best in life and I hope you have a wonderful, joyful future.


Thanks  

Stay awesome and I hope Linlin becomes the PK !


----------



## Gledania (Oct 2, 2020)

Irene said:


> Thanks
> 
> Stay awesome and I hope Linlin becomes the PK !



I wish you good luck for your work. It can be hard (I passed through times like this). The day you'll be free come to see us in discord


----------



## Lurko (Oct 2, 2020)

Don't leave!


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Aaron Tōshiro @Oreki Did you guys leave  did notice the inactivity , nothing much.



OL 1st rule: don't join the OL if you wanna talk about One Piece.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Aaron Tōshiro @Oreki Did you guys leave  did notice the inactivity , nothing much.


I did not left.... Just got inactive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Oct 2, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I did not left.... Just got inactive


Nana is about to leave. Most people in there became quit inactive. Seem's like poeple got very bored from Oda writing (or simply moved with life)


----------



## Lurko (Oct 2, 2020)

If you don't know.... now you know.


----------



## Irene (Oct 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I wish you good luck for your work. It can be hard (I passed through times like this). The day you'll be free come to see us in discord


Thanks gled 




Lurker said:


> Don't leave!


Sorry  I already made up my mind


----------



## Oreki (Oct 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Nana is about to leave. Most people in there became quit inactive. Seem's like poeple got very bored from Oda writing (or simply moved with life)


Yeah, I know she's leavjng. 

For me I have lost interest in discussing one piece although I still follow the manga but it's not fun anymore as it used to be.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 2, 2020)

Well if nothing can change your mind and you think this is the best for you then I wish you all the best, take care and stay safe. @Irene


----------



## Irene (Oct 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Nana is about to leave. Most people in there became quit inactive. Seem's like poeple got very bored from Oda writing (or simply moved with life)


One Piece lost its quality nothing can save ut anymore 

KidLaw fics are the only thing that matters


----------



## Irene (Oct 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Well if nothing can change your mind and you think this is the best for you then I wish you all the best, take care and stay safe. @Irene


I am leaving wg as well 

Thanks  you take care too !


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 2, 2020)

Irene said:


> I am leaving wg as well


Oh. That sucks. 

At least you are on discord. 




Irene said:


> Thanks  you take care too !


Thanks.  



You know that you can always come back on either or both whenever you feel like it. 



I'll kinda miss our Mihawk/Kidd bantering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 2, 2020)

If that's the case take care @Irene.

You'll be missed but you can always keep in touch with everyone through discord.

Stay safe and be happy.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 2, 2020)

Irene said:


> One Piece lost its quality nothing can save ut anymore
> 
> KidLaw fics are the only thing that matters


But what if they fuse this arc?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Yeah, I know she's leavjng.
> 
> For me I have lost interest in discussing one piece although I still follow the manga but it's not fun anymore as it used to be.



Oreki bro.

Discussing OP is like discussing Boruto.

This is why we created the OL. It's like a refuge.

Here we headcanon 2 Pieces. Some even argue 3 Pieces.

We don't give a shit about the manga, otherwise the section would be dead.

The only purpose of this matrix is brutal friendship.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 2, 2020)

Irene said:


> But i don't wanna comeback
> 
> I want to focus on work and tbh even if I am not active rn having an account is easy way to get distracted again
> 
> ...


As I said you can request a permanent ban with no access to any part of the forum. This type of ban precisely exist so you have no means to contact any staff member or PM anyone with your account. Please don't delete your account.

I wish you all the best.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shanks (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Oct 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Oreki bro.
> 
> Discussing OP is like discussing Boruto.
> 
> ...


I don't even discuss boruto these days

I don't get your point but I am running out of two piece and three piece content to discuss about 

Although I will still be here to get rid of luffy haters in john wick style


----------



## Shanks (Oct 2, 2020)

Oh good. No post. Anyone want to come up with a new poll question? I can update.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 2, 2020)

Irene said:


> But i don't wanna comeback
> 
> I want to focus on work and tbh even if I am not active rn having an account is easy way to get distracted again
> 
> ...


Why not just request for a few months ban? Don't delete your account


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 2, 2020)

@Irene Sorry to hear that you're leaving. I'm probably not one to talk since I tend to disappear for weeks on end, but your presence brightened up the section a lot since you joined. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 2, 2020)

On an unrelated note, it seems Donald Trump tested positive for Covid-19 last night. How tragic. How untimely. How poetically fitting. To quote a certain member of this section:



> If he dies, he dies


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> On an unrelated note, it seems Donald Trump tested positive for Covid-19 last night. How tragic. How untimely. How poetically fitting. To quote a certain member of this section:



This is fake news.

You are fake news.


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> This is fake news.
> 
> You are fake news.



What? No I'm serious. There's an OL regular who says that in like every single thread.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2020)

Just got my result though.

Just common flu apparently.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> What? No I'm serious. There's an OL regular who says that in like every single thread.



Lol, almost all OL regulars say that.

Even Trump's wifu.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just got my result though.


Make a test to see whether or not you were infected by Zoronism.


----------



## Redline (Oct 2, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> On an unrelated note, it seems Donald Trump tested positive for Covid-19 last night. How tragic. How untimely. How poetically fitting. To quote a certain member of this section:


i hope he does


----------



## Redline (Oct 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Oh good. No post. Anyone want to come up with a new poll question? I can update.


lets me think a good one.....


----------



## Shanks (Oct 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> lets me think a good one.....


My ass got kicked the last time I used one of your ideas for the title


----------



## Redline (Oct 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> My ass got kicked the last time I used one of your ideas for the title


How about Calippo dance convo or.   elicopter shower trick


----------



## Redline (Oct 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol, almost all OL regulars say that.
> 
> Even Trump's wifu.


 
Finger cross he will rip soon


----------



## Redline (Oct 2, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> On an unrelated note, it seems Donald Trump tested positive for Covid-19 last night. How tragic. How untimely. How poetically fitting. To quote a certain member of this section:


It is just the way it is
..cit


----------



## Redline (Oct 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just got my result though.
> 
> Just common flu apparently.


So  you made all that fuss about a flu? Lol you are really nasty


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2020)

Guys @Sabo has now dropped down to noob status. Treat him kindly.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Guys @Sabo has now dropped down to noob status. Treat him kindly.


Let's bet for 8 years of join date


----------



## Shanks (Oct 3, 2020)

We were able to do that in the first Chrollosium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Let's bet for 8 years of join date



Really?

Interesting......very very interesting.....


----------



## Irene (Oct 3, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> As I said you can request a permanent ban with no access to any part of the forum. This type of ban precisely exist so you have no means to contact any staff member or PM anyone with your account. Please don't delete your account.
> 
> I wish you all the best.


What will be the difference if I can't access both ?


Etherborn said:


> @Irene Sorry to hear that you're leaving. I'm probably not one to talk since I tend to disappear for weeks on end, but your presence brightened up the section a lot since you joined. Wish you all the best.


Thank you  I really liked this section but time to leave


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 3, 2020)

People leaving.

People betting their life savings.

NF is going wild

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 3, 2020)

Ok!!

I'm done with the warm ups. Time to get serious.


Everyone's gonna be equally poor rep wise. Get ready.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 3, 2020)

Alright, time for a Korean karaoke showdown competition. We have 20 people including @Alibaba Saluja have already registered. @Irene  you in? Comp starts in 3 days. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Alright, time for a Korean karaoke showdown competition. We have 20 people including @Alibaba Saluja have already registered. @Irene  you in? Comp starts in 3 days.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I must have some kind of short-term memory loss.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I must have some kind of short-term memory loss.


Quite, just go with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Quite, just go with it.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> So  you made all that flu about a fuss? Lol you are really tasty



Fixd


----------



## Blade (Oct 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Saitama (Oct 3, 2020)

Ah Goku, how many forms will you keep finding? Gotta get 'em all, eh?


----------



## January (Oct 3, 2020)

@Irene, i wish you good luck in all your future endeavors.

OL is not a good place to spend time in your life building years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 3, 2020)

January said:


> @Irene, i wish you good luck in all your future endeavors.
> 
> OL is not a good place to spend time in your life building years.


Absolutely true... Get a life while you can, I have done my bit, if I will ever roll on again I won't be here checking you all for the sake of it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Maffy the Love Doctor !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh damn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge work your magic and slow mo that gif please.



DeVision said:


> Oh damn.



Need a better view?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2020)

January said:


> @Irene, i wish you good luck in all your future endeavors.
> 
> OL is not a good place to spend time in your life building years.





What are you sayin', we're in 2020 bro.

OL is the only safe place to spend time during the few uncertain years of your life.

Out of it are just deadly Covid, civil war and riots, unemployment, "proud boys" with guns, hurricanes and angry Boruto fans.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Light D Lamperouge work your magic and slow mo that gif please.
> 
> 
> 
> Need a better view?



Here's a better one:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2020)

For our boy, @shaantu .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What are you sayin', we're in 2020 bro.
> 
> OL is the only safe place to spend time during the few uncertain years of your life.
> 
> Out of it are just deadly Covid, civil war and riots, unemployment, "proud boys" with guns, hurricanes and angry Boruto fans.



Ugh......Boruto fans.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Light D Lamperouge work your magic and slow mo that gif please.
> 
> 
> 
> Need a better view?





​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Too choppy I am afraid.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ugh......Boruto fans.



Mask and shits are helpless for them. 

Stay safe, stay home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2020)

Don't wear masks people. They're only hurting you.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Too choppy I am afraid.


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 3, 2020)

What's with these lewd posts?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



A little bit better.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> A little bit better.



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2020)

FFS.

Break times I guess...


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 3, 2020)

Why's no one talking?

Even worse why's no one betting on my thread?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> FFS.
> 
> Break times I guess...


Your avatar should be a new meme.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> FFS.
> 
> Break times I guess...



Use this avatar again


----------



## Shanks (Oct 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Why's no one talking?
> 
> Even worse why's no one betting on my thread?


I got banned from that place. Gonna start some tourney next week to keep the activity up here.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I got banned from that place. Gonna start some tourney next week to keep the activity up here.



Why do you have your posts back? XD


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I got banned from that place. Gonna start some tourney next week to keep the activity up here.



The glory of betting everything we got.



We are worthy as we have no fear of losing.


----------



## Saitama (Oct 3, 2020)

I want to write a story, but my writing sucks.
Sheesh, I am sure I will be plagarizing shit without realizing that too. And got no experience to boot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Redline (Oct 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why do you have your posts back? XD


----------



## Shanks (Oct 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why do you have your posts back? XD


It hasn't being actioned yet, I guess


----------



## Shanks (Oct 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The glory of betting everything we got.
> 
> 
> 
> We are worthy as we have no fear of losing.


The key to a professional poker player who makes a daily living is the concept of 'bank roll management'. i.e you never bet more than 5% of what you have and only bet when your odds are slightly higher than the table. @DeVision  knows that well 

GL btw.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 3, 2020)

Saitama said:


> I want to write a story, but my writing sucks.
> Sheesh, I am sure I will be plagarizing shit without realizing that too. And got no experience to boot


Most people who write books don't actually know how to write. I went a seminar one time, and it's actually pretty simple. Firstly you need to have a good idea and that's probably 50% of the work. Next
> Start talking and record yourself
> Outsource the writing or if you prefer to write, write then outsource the editing

Then the hardest part is finding someone who would be willing to publish it (if that is what you want to do). You could start by putting it in ebay for $1 an ebook download or something and create a facebook page for it to create some interest and publicity.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 3, 2020)

Man got tired of gambling


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Oct 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Man got tired of gambling


take a drink then "Puah"


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 3, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> take a drink then "Puah"



That's what I feel like doing


----------



## Saitama (Oct 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Most people who write books don't actually know how to write. I went a seminar one time, and it's actually pretty simple. Firstly you need to have a good idea and that's probably 50% of the work. Next
> > Start talking and record yourself
> > Outsource the writing or if you prefer to write, write then outsource the editing
> 
> Then the hardest part is finding someone who would be willing to publish it (if that is what you want to do). You could start by putting it in ebay for $1 an ebook download or something and create a facebook page for it to create some interest and publicity.


Thanks, I suppose that's a good motivation for me.


----------



## Redline (Oct 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Alright, time for a Korean karaoke showdown competition. We have 20 people including @Alibaba Saluja have already registered. @Irene  you in? Comp starts in 3 days.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Can I invite the Ramones?


----------



## Redline (Oct 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> People leaving.
> 
> People betting their life savings.
> 
> NF is going wild


----------



## Redline (Oct 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

Irene said:


> But i don't wanna comeback
> 
> I want to focus on work and tbh even if I am not active rn having an account is easy way to get distracted again
> 
> ...



oh not another person leaving


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oh not another person leaving



This isn't your fault.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oh not another person leaving


You should have invited her to play mafia and get her addicted


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2020)

morning folk


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 4, 2020)

Evening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2020)

That first one made me miss snow 



Mysticreader said:


> Evening


MORNING!


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> That first one made me miss snow
> 
> 
> MORNING!



M-morning 










But good evening too


----------



## DeVision (Oct 4, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> M-morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't let him bully you. It's almost evening. So bite us @Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's almost evening. So bite us @Soca



It's Good nite now


----------



## DeVision (Oct 4, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> It's Good nite now



You punched him unconscious? Damn you mean.


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2020)

It's morning till it's evening for me dammit


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You punched him unconscious? Damn you mean.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's morning till it's evening for me dammit



Why do you live in the past? Grow up already.


----------



## January (Oct 4, 2020)

It's the Tenet effect.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 4, 2020)

Look who's talking. January.. You're worse than Soca.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Yo,
I heard you ningens looking for a replacement up in here


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Got invited by @Go D. Usopp


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

*Warning!!!*

**Divine Power has been detected**

**A God of Fire has descended upon the Earth**


*Ifrit has appeared!!*



​


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

@Flame who's your God now??

Bow to my will


----------



## Lurko (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> @Flame who's your God now??
> 
> Bow to my will


Who is this?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Imma miss Alibaba tbh


----------



## Lurko (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> @Flame who's your God now??
> 
> Bow to my will


Oh Ali.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Got invited by @Go D. Usopp



whats happening lol


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> whats happening lol



I heard yall bleeding users up in here.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

a-alibaba????


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> a-alibaba????



Its Frit now,
Hot name


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> I heard yall bleeding users up in here.



yes,

some left because OP is a 15 pages monthly manga now, some left because Zoro wanking is nerfed here in comparison to other sites, some left cuz they r busy, some left cuz mafia stole them, and some left to be full time betters in chrolloseum and some left for unknown reasons


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

btw tpein do u even read OP?


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

we dont need replacements

we need more ningens lmaoo


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

*Alibaba's no more.*

*He was sacrificed in a ancient ritual.*

*Now only the Fire God is here.*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> *Alibaba's no more.*
> 
> *He was sacrificed in a ancient ritual.*
> 
> *Now only the Fire God is here.*


​


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw tpein do u even read OP?



Not really,
I dropped it just after luffy used his what was it haki?
He put lots of people to sleep.
Then afterwards something with a ship happened and thats when I stopped.
Must have been many many years ago.
I got busy with work.
I liked it.

I will pick it up again.
Dont fret


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

How far am I?

Tell me anime and manga


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

What is a Goda?


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> How far am I?
> 
> Tell me anime and manga



ur in fishman island probably?

u need to refresh ur memory on it so just reread all lmao


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

*Even the cards I play now are God Tier.*


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ur in fishman island probably?
> 
> u need to refresh ur memory on it so just reread all lmao



From one to 100

How far in was I?
Luffy got captured by ghost i think.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> What is a Goda?



Oda is OP's author, and when he delivers high quality chapters and moments, he is ascended to GOda 

if u got a Goda rating u have achieved something mortal ningens cannot even wish to have.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> From one to 100
> 
> How far in was I?
> Luffy got captured by ghost i think.



no u said luffy knocked out alot of ppl by haki right?

thats FM island or marineford lmao

captured by ghost?? 

just reread it all


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> no u said luffy knocked out alot of ppl by haki right?
> 
> thats FM island or marineford lmao
> 
> ...



The only reason I never did was because it seems like a huge mission.
Last I saw anime had like over 500 episodes.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

"has 944 episodes"

Bruh.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> The only reason I never did was because it seems like a huge mission.
> Last I saw anime had like over 500 episodes.



dont watch the normal anime 

either read manga

or watch the anime on one pace. its much summerized


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Just checked.
Yep I stopped at Fishman Island.
Back in 2012
I was in my last semesters of College.
Transitioned to a job soon after and that was gg for anime. 
Now Im just chilling at home. Working at home so imma watch OP instead of working


----------



## Mariko (Oct 4, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Working at home so imma watch OP instead of working





I like this.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I like this.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

just go from beginning u prolly forgot everything cuz there is no fken ghosts on fishman island


----------



## Lurko (Oct 4, 2020)

Me too.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 4, 2020)

Wtf.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> just go from beginning u prolly forgot everything cuz there is no fken ghosts on fishman island



Bruh,
Its been 8 years since I stopped.
And I think I started in 2002 or so.
Then back with dub in 2004.
The rap was lit.
You right.
I really shuld re start


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2020)

ashita no joe = hajime no ippo's big brother and inspiration

the og boxing manga series :manly


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Blade said:


> ashita no joe = hajime no ippo's big brother and inspiration
> 
> the og boxing manga series :manly



Sad!


----------



## Mariko (Oct 4, 2020)

Die Club huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 4, 2020)

I won.

Gimme reps.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Almost got 678.


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Sad!


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

I guess...
Only cuz you got the 7 sandwiched between the funny number


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 4, 2020)

I said gimme reps (especially you).


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

my dice skills have been nerfed rly hard lately idk why


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

heh


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Just give up m8...


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

857

i missed bk in the days when i could shoot these left and right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Rolling for 87

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 4, 2020)

Ahh fuck. I thought God was with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> @Flame who's your God now??
> 
> Bow to my will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> 857
> 
> i missed bk in the days when i could shoot these left and right



I think Ive used all my luck latelly.
I am in bad luck period.
Recharging.

When something terrible,dangerous or devastating is gonna happen to you and it doesnt.
Your luck drains all the way to zero.
It must have been something really bad.
Been having bad luck all week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> I think Ive used all my luck latelly.
> I am in bad luck period.
> Recharging.
> 
> ...



same but gotta keep moving forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

Flame said:


>



magma >>> both


----------



## Flame (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> magma >>> both


Fire at its hottest > magma at its hottest. My fire burns hotter than the sun itself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 4, 2020)

pls tell me none of yall read bleach


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Flame said:


>





Come at me bro


----------



## DeVision (Oct 4, 2020)

Omg. Seems like it's time to leave the OL convo..


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Flame said:


> Fire at its hottest > magma at its hottest. My fire burns hotter than the sun itself



*As hot as the Sun? *

*How cute.*

*I've decided on a shape for you Flame.*

*You shall henceforth be known as the Flame Neko.*


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I won.
> 
> Gimme reps.


No. You still owe me 250k!


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2020)

Flame said:


> pls tell me none of yall read bleach


----------



## Mariko (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> *As hot as the Sun? *
> 
> *How cute.*
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> No. You still owe me 250k!



Dat post count


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Dat post count


What? I’m new to this forum


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Dat post count




> he joined in 2012
> but decided to start posting in 2020


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> What? I’m new to this forum



And I am a high poster veteran.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Blade said:


> > he joined in 2012
> > but decided to start posting in 2020



Nah I stole 10k from him


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Neko power is


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

Blade said:


> > he joined in 2012
> > but decided to start posting in 2020


Yes, THIS, exactly this!


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Yes, THIS, exactly this!



@Lurker do you confirm this?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh let me ask. What do you guys think of this username?


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2020)

fuck is you


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

The chad Eduan


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Oh let me ask. What do you guys think of this username?


First google result

_*Ifrit*, also spelled as efreet and afrit (Arabic: ʻIfrīt: عفريت, pl ʻAfārīt: عفاريت), is a powerful type of demon in Islamic mythology. The afarit are often associated with the underworld and also identified with the spirits of the dead, and have been compared to evil geniī loci in European culture.
_
My thoughts personally? Need some getting used to


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> fuck is you



Check out my God Tier debut


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Check out my God Tier debut


 I dunno

If you like it then cool


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> First google result
> 
> _*Ifrit*, also spelled as efreet and afrit (Arabic: ʻIfrīt: عفريت, pl ʻAfārīt: عفاريت), is a powerful type of demon in Islamic mythology. The afarit are often associated with the underworld and also identified with the spirits of the dead, and have been compared to evil geniī loci in European culture.
> _
> My thoughts personally? Need some getting used to



Aye. It's also a fire deity.

First time I heard of it was as a summon in Final Fantasy X


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> I dunno
> 
> If you like it then cool



Wrong!

Not "cool"
He wants to hear.


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2020)

Is there a thic girl version tho


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh @Ifrit I can't find your requested post in the name change thread. You trying to hide you identity from non OLC'ers?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Wrong!
> 
> Not "cool"
> He wants to hear.



Like in here


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> Is there a thic girl version tho



Glad you asked 

No thic girl version *however...
*
The girl I'm using in my avy is Kotori Itsuka

Codename <Ifrit>

From Date a Live







I guess it's a no go


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Oh @Ifrit I can't find your requested post in the name change thread. You trying to hide you identity from non OLC'ers?



Damn so weird being tagged as Ifrit 

Why're you looking for something like that?


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Glad you asked
> 
> No thic girl version *however...
> *
> ...



You're right. Denied.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Damn so weird being tagged as Ifrit
> 
> Why're you looking for something like that?


Thinking of changing my name also. Maybe I’ll ask Gaurdien-Angel senpai to slash my post count to 1 and then I change my name. Still trying to work out the right one.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 4, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> You're right. Denied.



Gimme some kpop girl.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Thinking of changing my name also. Maybe I’ll ask Gaurdien-Angel senpai to slash my post count to 1 and then I change my name. Still trying to work out the right one.





Sabo is a good name.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp @Redline


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Go D. Usopp @Redline



Don't summon Redline......I am still mad at his jinxing ass....


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

I should summon Redline to that Big Bet thread


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't summon Redline......I am still mad at his jinxing ass....


Give me an update on the casino. I’m banned from there.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Give me an update on the casino. I’m banned from there.



I am up 11 mil rep. @Shrike is off badly today. He is down 15 more mil. I would be up 16 mil but @MO bitches got me again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Oct 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am up 11 mil rep. @Shrike is off badly today. He is down 15 more mil. I would be up 16 mil but @MO bitches got me again.



Yeah this day was a total 

I want to bet mooooore


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Man I feel like betting now too


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Man I feel like betting now too


You winning?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Winning?



Ofc. I have a big surplus for someone who was gambling 1 Mill per bet


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Check it out with my rep power


----------



## DeVision (Oct 4, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Yeah this day was a total
> 
> I want to bet mooooore



Do I need to use my godly luck to challenge you, so you can get your first W?


----------



## Shrike (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Man I feel like betting now too





DeVision said:


> Do I need to use my godly luck to challenge you, so you can get your first W?



I want to bet a lot so goooo, but I don't want pocket change, only 2m-5m

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

ofc leave it to japan to lewdify ifrit


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ofc leave it to japan to lewdify ifrit



More like lolify Ifrit


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Before Japan



After Japan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

Flame said:


> pls tell me none of yall read bleach



btw sun is not THAT hot apparently 



Ifrit said:


> More like lolify Ifrit



why not both

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

Damn.. I’ve 16 users. This place is getting hot @Ifrit @Flame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Damn.. I’ve 16 users. This place is getting hot @Ifrit @Flame



1.5k posts

dem looking 2019 member asfk eh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw sun is not THAT hot apparently
> 
> 
> 
> why not both



You're right. I was thinking too small 

Those guys from nippon lolify and lewdify everything 





Look how they massacred my boy


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Damn.. I’ve 16 users. This place is getting hot @Ifrit @Flame



This is only the beginning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2020)

hey does anyone here have among us?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> This is only the beginning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> @Go D. Usopp







Soca said:


> hey does anyone here have among us?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Go D. Usopp @Redline





Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't summon Redline......I am still mad at his jinxing ass....


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>


we got a problem here fella?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Gimme some kpop girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> hey does anyone here have among us?



Flame and Gianfi play it.

I'm thinking about playing it too.


----------



## Redline (Oct 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Public knowledge.

If your Sun (Zodiac) sign is Sagittarius, Aries or Leo then you're a Fire Sign.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Public knowledge.
> 
> If your Sun (Zodiac) sign is Sagittarius, Aries or Leo then you're a Fire Sign.


Dragon of Fire here . Scorpion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Public knowledge.
> 
> If your Sun (Zodiac) sign is Sagittarius, Aries or Leo then you're a Fire Sign.


Sagittarius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> hey does anyone here have among us?



@Flame @Gianfi 
I have it installed too. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sagittarius



I'm Sagittarius too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 4, 2020)

*Scorpio*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Scorpio*


 born 15 november


----------



## Redline (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Flame and Gianfi play it.
> 
> I'm thinking about playing it too.





DeVision said:


> @Flame @Gianfi
> I have it installed too. XD


I just got a android emulator to play it 

We gotta run sometime so I can test it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> born 15 november


*29th October for me. *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *29th October for me. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sagittarius





Ifrit said:


> I'm Sagittarius too


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> we got a problem here fella?





DeVision said:


> @Flame @Gianfi
> I have it installed too. XD





Soca said:


> I just got a android emulator to play it
> 
> We gotta run sometime so I can test it out.



if u guys r talking about the phone version

i suggest unistalling it now 

only pc version is worth


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> if u guys r talking about the phone version
> 
> i suggest unistalling it now
> 
> only pc version is worth


how?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Scorpio*



Scorpio is water sign.





Soca said:


> I just got a android emulator to play it
> 
> We gotta run sometime so I can test it out.



Seems good to me 

But yeah I've heard only the PC version is good. But I never tried any version (yet).


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Scorpio is water sign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know.

Don't have a pc yet tho so cats gotta deal with it


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 4, 2020)

@Irene 

I heard you're leaving NF. Best of luck in life and take care. It was nice meeting you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ofc leave it to japan to lewdify ifrit



Didn't they do this to historical figures as well?


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> how?





Ifrit said:


> Scorpio is water sign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Soca said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Don't have a pc yet tho so cats gotta deal with it



u phone users


----------



## Lurko (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

Lovely day to be out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 4, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge 4 minutes into black clover and Asta's way of talking is already annoying me.


----------



## MO (Oct 4, 2020)

Redline said:


>


----------



## Shanks (Oct 5, 2020)

MO said:


> @Light D Lamperouge 4 minutes into black clover and Asta's way of talking is already annoying me.


Yeah, that’s why they all recommend reading the manga instead of the anime


----------



## Shanks (Oct 5, 2020)

Forgot if this is the first or second casino. For anyone who’s interested, enjoy lurking.


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2020)

Woke up to gunshots outside my apartment again

A muthafucka got shot for real


----------



## shaantu (Oct 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Woke up to gunshots outside my apartment again
> 
> A muthafucka got shot for real


fuuuck


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2020)

shaantu said:


> fuuuck


yea

It's usually kids bussin for fun but not tonight. Heard some yelling and then shots. I think he's dead


----------



## shaantu (Oct 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> yea
> 
> It's usually kids bussin for fun but not tonight. Heard some yelling and then shots. I think he's dead


I have no idea how I would react do if I witnessed gunshooting


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2020)

Zeros add up like nothing 
Stack them to the right of one and count them up baby show me something 
Cha ching, cha ching 



shaantu said:


> I have no idea how I would react do if I witnessed gunshooting


You'd run hopefully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2020)

wait hol up I just realised I'm talking to shaantu 

Fuck you been??


----------



## shaantu (Oct 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> wait hol up I just realised I'm talking to shaantu
> 
> Fuck you been??




life hasn't spoiled me recently


----------



## DeVision (Oct 5, 2020)

Damn. Why don't you move from there? There must be a part of the town (or even town) where there are less shootings.


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2020)

shaantu said:


> life hasn't spoiled me recently


Hang in there 



DeVision said:


> Damn. Why don't you move from there? There must be a part of the town (or even town) where there are less shootings.


The place I'm living in *is* the most peaceful part of town. 

I gotta go back to Canada


----------



## DeVision (Oct 5, 2020)

Damn.. I can't fathom that..


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn.. I can't fathom that..


I can.

Fucking wild wild west outchea


----------



## Oreki (Oct 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> yea
> 
> It's usually kids bussin for fun but not tonight. Heard some yelling and then shots. I think he's dead


Where do you live for guns being so casual for kids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Where do you live for guns being so casual for kids


Trinidad. Tis in the caribbean where shit don't got any rules


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 5, 2020)

MO said:


> @Light D Lamperouge 4 minutes into black clover and Asta's way of talking is already annoying me.


_*Aight. That's actually pretty normal.*_


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Daily reminder.

Read Black Clover. 

One of my children is there.


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2020)

No!

Watch re:zero instead


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> No!
> 
> Watch re:zero instead


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Read Black Clover while watching Re:Zero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 5, 2020)

You people are worse than Jehovah's Witnesses.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Trinidad. Tis in the caribbean where shit don't got any rules


What about police? Do they do anything


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2020)

nah nah nah 

re:zero first 



DeVision said:


> You people are worse than Jehovah's Witnesses.


watch re:zero son and you will be enlightened to the path of ptsd 



Oreki said:


> What about police? Do they do anything


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What about police? Do they do anything



Have you ever heard about corruption? 

Just google "police corruption in Trinidad", you'll have enough to read for the rest of the year. 

(Though it also applies for many other countries, western included)


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Woke up to gunshots outside my apartment again
> 
> A muthafucka got shot for real


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Trinidad. Tis in the caribbean where shit don't got any rules

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 5, 2020)

Ive never hear about corruption.


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Ive never hear about corruption.


i am italian i live in betweeen corruption and fake honest people but there i a lot worst then here,  look at mexico police, they get you with weed they bring you directly to the cash maschine to get free


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 5, 2020)

Anyways I live in LA.
I have an app that shows me crime around my area.
We only get like 1-3 shootings in my area per month.
Very safe here.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

Me: go to Rio's favelas

Me: see gangs wars eveywhere

Me: Smh bro, call the police ffs!

Gangs: Here our phone number bro.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> watch re:zero son and you will be enlightened to the path of ptsd



I can confirm this. It's like taking a Major in Psychiatry


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

There are no shootings here.

As far as I'm aware less than one shooting per semester where I live.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Anyways I live in LA.
> I have an app that shows me crime around my area.
> We only get like 1-3 shootings in my area per month.
> Very safe here.


 nice... always wanted to visit
in napels there are about 20 to 30 kills per months, and once in a while some random shooting to casual passengers run by a scooter shooring someone for something , there are certain family names or certain part of italy where you dont mess with any girl of that family otherwise you might end up into a buildilg cemented pole or feed to the pigs


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 5, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> I can confirm this. It's like taking a Major in Psychiatry



Is that what you meant by

"I am self taught in Psychiatry"?
You watched anime?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Is that what you meant by
> 
> "I am self taught in Psychiatry"?
> You watched anime?



Self taught in Psychology not Psychiatry



The author does love to make his MC suffer in Re:Zero though


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> nice... always wanted to visit
> in napels there are about *20 to 30 kills* per months, and once in a while some random shooting to casual passengers run by a scooter shooring someone for something , there are certain family names or certain part of italy where you dont mess with any girl of that family otherwise you might end up into a buildilg cemented pole or feed to the pigs



Woah crazy.
I dont think peole have died here.
They just shoot at each other in my area...


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 5, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Self taught in Psychology not Psychiatry
> 
> 
> 
> The author does love to make his MC suffer in Re:Zero though



I am aware,
I dont think it prepared me to understand psychology tho.
Kek


----------



## Oreki (Oct 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Have you ever heard about corruption?
> 
> Just google "police corruption in Trinidad", you'll have enough to read for the rest of the year.
> 
> (Though it also applies for many other countries, western included)


That's why I ain't reading, I rather read about something else


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

It's pretty simple.

Gift of empathy + get out of the box + read one or two spirituality books = Instant Major degree in Psychology.

Even better than that 

It does take some years to get it right. We become a walking emotions detector.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> It's pretty simple.
> 
> Gift of empathy + get out of the box + read one or two spirituality books = Instant Major degree in Psychology.
> 
> ...



Or just read one or two Freud's books and every psychology related troubles are mom's issues.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 5, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> It's pretty simple.
> 
> Gift of empathy + get out of the box + read one or two spirituality books = Instant Major degree in Psychology.
> 
> ...




But on the real,
One of my close friends is a psychologist.
Like she has a legit degree and practices professionally.
She knows more about me than I do myself.
She understands why I do things.
She convinces me to do things and motivates me.
I told her I was arriving late to work and next thing I know I have a new job.
Pretty cool but also i have to be careful I dont turn into a patient.
I digress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Or just read one or two Freud's books and every psychology related troubles are mom's issues.



Yeah it's pretty simple.

Parents pass their psychological wounds to their children.

On an unrelated note in a lot of cases children become the pillar of happiness of the parents. A new born having such an heavy burden. Being responsible for the happiness of someone else.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> But on the real,
> One of my close friends is a psychologist.
> Like she has a legit degree and practices professionally.
> She knows more about me than I do myself.
> ...



Aye it's pretty cool to read people. You'll know what they'll do and stuff. 

Once you know their ego (personality) you can predict behaviour.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 5, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Aye it's pretty cool to read people. You'll know what they'll do and stuff.
> 
> Once you know their ego (personality) you can predict behaviour.



Not cool >.>
Its scary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

That's my emote. Give it back


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Not cool >.>
> Its scary



Would you not like to do it too?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 5, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Would you not like to do it too?



Good point


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Yeah it's pretty simple.
> 
> Parents pass their psychological wounds to their children.
> 
> On an unrelated note in a lot of cases children become the pillar of happiness of the parents. A new born having such an heavy burden. Being responsible for the happiness of someone else.



On a serious note yes it is true.

Epigenetics explains how all your traumas are embedded and transmitted to your childs and grand childs.

No joke, I suffer -as my dad, from my grandfather traumas he had during the second WW.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 5, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp 

I watched up to episode 10
Usopp is hella anooying bruh.
He is a liar lol.
You are right.
Every episode is 100% new to me.
And its in HD
I originally watched this in 360p or worst...


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 5, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> @Go D. Usopp
> 
> I watched up to episode 10
> Usopp is hella anooying bruh.
> ...



oh nice

usopp is GOAT breh

takes sometime for regular ningens to realize it tho.

are u watching on one pace?

if not then just read manga


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oh nice
> 
> usopp is GOAT breh
> 
> ...



Nah,
I am paying for crunchyroll.
Imma watch every single episode including the filler.
I got plenty of time.
*Watching 6 Hours a Day it would take*
65
days
4
hours
35
minutes


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 5, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Nah,
> I am paying for crunchyroll.
> Imma watch every single episode including the filler.
> I got plenty of time.
> ...



thats some dedication, but my man ur gna get so annoyed after timeskip cuz the pacing is officially reduced to hot garbage lol

u can watch the anime till maybe ep 400-500, then id recommend swapping to one pace or just waste time lol


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats some dedication, but my man ur gna get so annoyed after timeskip cuz the pacing is officially reduced to hot garbage lol
> 
> u can watch the anime till maybe ep 400-500, then id recommend swapping to one pace or just waste time lol



Its that bad eh,
Not cool like bleach filler?


----------



## MO (Oct 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Aight. That's actually pretty normal.*_


He reminds me of naruto in many ways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2020)

Whelp my laptop is almost officially dead. Battery drained. Won't stay on....last a good 5-6 years.....time for a new one.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Whelp my laptop is almost officially dead. Battery drained. Won't stay on....last a good 5-6 years.....time for a new one.



Why not buy a new battery?



What kind of laptop


----------



## Lurko (Oct 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Whelp my laptop is almost officially dead. Battery drained. Won't stay on....last a good 5-6 years.....time for a new one.


Time to use your phone.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 5, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Its that bad eh,
> Not cool like bleach filler?



bleach's bount arc filler got to be the worst filler ive ever seen in my life. ever.

like 60 episodes of pure trash

naruto does have some nice fillers, OP anime doesn't have many, but the pacing is so bad after timeskip

its like DBZ planet namek 5 minutes. shts disgusting

ppl run in place, and too much breathing when tired lmao.

screen fillers back and forth way too many

one pace cuts all of that and makes the anime match the manga as much as possible


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 5, 2020)

MO said:


> He reminds me of naruto in many ways.


*That's also true. But BC is great because of its side chars, again like Naruto lmfao. *


----------



## Lurko (Oct 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> bleach's bount arc filler got to be the worst filler ive ever seen in my life. ever.
> 
> like 60 episodes of pure trash
> 
> ...


Take that back.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Why not buy a new battery?
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of laptop


Lenovo.....probably not getting them again. That battery actually burned out years ago.


Lurker said:


> Time to use your phone.



Which I have been for a majority i am on here.


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Yeah it's pretty simple.
> 
> Parents pass their psychological wounds to their children.
> 
> On an unrelated note in a lot of cases children become the pillar of happiness of the parents. A new born having such an heavy burden. Being responsible for the happiness of someone else.


Yeah I never had a real father therefore nowdays I gets annoyed by parents who don't behave like parents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Lenovo.....probably not getting them again. That battery actually burned out years ago.
> 
> 
> Which I have been for a majority i am on here.



Bruh battery is like 20 bux.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Bruh battery is like 20 bux.


It is time to upgrade anyway.


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Bruh battery is like 20 bux.


Mine last about 3 hours lmaoo


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It is time to upgrade anyway.


Did you beat my score? I roll my turn in your tread


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It is time to upgrade anyway.


I will get the new cheap and good Motorola about 180 euro or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Did you beat my score? I roll my turn in your tread


You never told me you were challenging me. I pick the game.....not you.


Redline said:


> I will get the new cheap and good Motorola about 180 euro or so



Naw ....not going cheap. I am going above average to top tier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Lenovo.....probably not getting them again. That battery actually burned out years ago.
> 
> 
> Which I have been for a majority i am on here.


mickey has the rep bot awarded you yet?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 5, 2020)

Jimmy Butler!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

Just saw a doctor this afternoon for my strange health issues 

Doctor asked me if I was reading OP

I answered: "yes, why?"

He then told me my symptoms were all headcanons.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2020)

MO said:


> mickey has the rep bot awarded you yet?


About 25 minutes ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Jimmy Butler!!



Yeah.....kept from getting swept.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

What's happening here?


----------



## January (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2020)

1st and 2nd image broken. Rehost.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 1st and 2nd image broken. Rehost.



And remove the cursed 3rd pic. You don't diss Vivi like that without consequences!


----------



## January (Oct 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 1st and 2nd image broken. Rehost.





DeVision said:


> And remove the cursed 3rd pic. You don't diss Vivi like that without consequences!



Edited the pics


----------



## DeVision (Oct 5, 2020)

Okay @Soca ban @January already.


----------



## January (Oct 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Okay @Soca ban @January already.


Nooo she's meant to fight the one and only Im-sama


----------



## DeVision (Oct 5, 2020)

January said:


> Nooo she's meant to fight the one and only Im-sama



That's Luffy's job. And he'll sing I'm Back:

'Cause if I ever stuck it to any _char_ in_ One Piece_
It'd be _Imu_, and _Sakazuki_ you know this!
I'm sorry _Sakazuki_, but I don't give a darn if this chick was my own mother
I still fuck her with no rubber and cum inside her
And have a son and a new brother at the same time
And just say that it ain't mine, what's my name?


----------



## January (Oct 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's *Luffy's* job. And *he'll sing* I'm Back:
> 
> I still fuck her *with no rubber* and cum inside her


does luffy need to wear rubber or is he automatically protected?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> does luffy need to wear rubber or is he automatically protected?



That's why it fits.
Em has the greatest CoO in the RL.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

What the hell is going on here?

I saw a Vivi I shouldn't have seen.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 5, 2020)

Yamato best girl.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What the hell is going on here?
> 
> I saw a Vivi I shouldn't have seen.



That's why we all neg @January


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's why we all neg @January



Done. 

Full power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Done.
> 
> Full power.



Good job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good job.



One just can't gomu gomu Vivi's head like that.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Stop doing weird stuff to Vivi


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

Wait...


----------



## Shanks (Oct 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just saw a doctor this afternoon for my strange health issues
> 
> Doctor asked me if I was reading OP
> 
> ...


Oh, did we go the same doctor?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 5, 2020)

Ifrit said:


> Stop doing weird stuff to Vivi


​


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

Damn I'm high as a bird sticked on a Elon Musk Rocket.

Should I try the Chrolloseum now or is it risky?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn I'm high as a bird sticked on a Elon Musk Rocket.
> 
> Should I try the Chrolloseum now or is it risky?


_*Rendez-vous, rendez-vous, rendez-vous au prochain règlement*_


----------



## Shanks (Oct 5, 2020)

Will Mariko go bankrupt?

1. Yes, Mickey gonna drain her dry
2. Just gonna lose 10M to Ali
3. Mariko gonna get stripped down to the last penny
4. Mariko will be winning love by daylight


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Rendez-vous, rendez-vous, rendez-vous au prochain règlement*_



For those who don't know:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> For those who don't know:


*Amazing song. I love it. *


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Amazing song. I love it. *



My favs ones:


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> My favs ones:



Dude got his father chopped properly during the Rwandan genocide.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Will Mariko go bankrupt?
> 
> 1. Yes, Mickey gonna drain her dry
> 2. Just gonna lose 10M to Ali
> ...



I have near 40 M to deal. 

Ok more like 35 M.

But fun still is possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> My favs ones:


*Tous les mêmes and alors on danse are mine. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Will Mariko go bankrupt?
> 
> 1. Yes, Mickey gonna drain her dry
> 2. Just gonna lose 10M to Ali
> ...



I approve this


----------



## Shanks (Oct 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I have near 40 M to deal.
> 
> Ok more like 35 M.
> 
> But fun still is possible.


‘Just’ going to lose 10M.... ‘Just’!


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Tous les mêmes and alors on danse are mine. *



Show don't tell mane

I agree, good one but more like for clubbing.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Show don't tell mane


*At work right now lol. 



Mariko said:



			I agree, good one but more like for clubbing.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree with that. 
*


----------



## Lurko (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 5, 2020)

YEET.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2020)

That was a bad look.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That was a bad.
> Yep to say the least.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 5, 2020)

Oops.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2020)

And this is the 2nd time he has done this. Worst yet is he is up in the series. He did go back and shake hands though....right?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 5, 2020)

*LeBron is a bum. *


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Guess who's back!!

Ali's back!!



Tell a friend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Saying goodbye to Ifrit  with this Godly gif


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just saw a doctor this afternoon for my strange health issues
> 
> Doctor asked me if I was reading OP
> 
> ...


Did you tell you you had a flu and you thought it was Covid? Lol


----------



## Shanks (Oct 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Guess who's back!!
> 
> Ali's back!!
> 
> ...


Did you won a pot of name change in the casino?


----------



## Flame (Oct 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Guess who's back!!
> 
> Ali's back!!
> 
> ...


 

and thus, ends the great lit war


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *LeBron is a bum. *


Naaa he is just over rated


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Micheal Jordan would have just took charge of the fourth quarter by himself and closed the game and killed the series.. but..but... It's LeBron James we are talking about, a different breed of winners, but surely no goat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Will Mariko go bankrupt?
> 
> 1. Yes, Mickey gonna drain her dry
> 2. Just gonna lose 10M to Ali
> ...


I thought it was Marikoa who is used to drain dry folks lol, am I missing something?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Did you won a pot of name change in the casino?




That's a Divine secret. Only Transcendental Beings are allowed to know it


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> and thus, ends the great lit war





Your victory was short lived my friend.

Meet Alibaba Saluja from Magi



Ifrit was not even my final form.

This war has just began.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 5, 2020)

*I am the hottest one here. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's a Divine secret. Only Transcendental Beings are allowed to know it


A divine secrets...lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am the hottest one here. *


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am the hottest one here. *


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> A divine secrets...lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Shanks (Oct 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse 

The difference is one is at the end of a game 3 when the players thought the clock would run down while the other is after the series ends and the team doesn't do the customary handshakes and instead walk off.


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2020)

Eeewww.....it is @Alibaba Saluja again.


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Eeewww.....it is @Alibaba Saluja again.


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Eeewww.....it is @Alibaba Saluja again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



Ifrit>Alibaba Saluja.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ifrit>Alibaba Saluja.



Ifrit is hot but Alibaba is hotter 

Also


*Spoiler*: __ 




Superman > Mickey Mouse


----------



## Shanks (Oct 5, 2020)

2020 Waifu Nominations - *let's go! *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ifrit is hot but Alibaba is hotter
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


not Superman but...


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 2020 Waifu Nominations - *let's go! *


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ifrit>Alibaba Saluja.


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ifrit is hot but Alibaba is hotter
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ifrit is hot but Alibaba is hotter
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


YOU WATCH YOUR FILTHY MUGGLE WHORE MOUTH!!! DON'T YOU GIVE ME CONFLICTING EMOTIONS ABOUT THIS!!!!


----------



## shaantu (Oct 6, 2020)

I love how this place used to be Eden's Zero fanclub and now it's Black Clover FC


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I love how this place used to be Eden's Zero fanclub and now it's Black Clover FC



Neg @January for what he did.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Neg @January for what he did.


he did nothing wrong!


----------



## January (Oct 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Neg @January for what he did.





shaantu said:


> he did nothing wrong!



Shaantu agrees Vivi vs Im


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 6, 2020)

Stop posting disgusting and inappropriate gifs/pictures @Redline


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2020)

Neg him @shaantu


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _Vivi_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Saying goodbye to Ifrit  with this Godly gif




Your name change regret was way too quick.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2020)

Vivi is just too cute.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Your name change regret was way too quick.



It was a temporary change, akin to the everchanging seasons of nature


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Rep Bot!!! Taking away my rep! 



After eveything we went through together! 

I'll send you to the next world 



*Rep bot is dead*

Call it Divine Retribution.




Ah much better. Who said revenge is not worth it?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja You're behind how much?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja You're behind how much?



3 Mill.

Rep bot's no more though.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

When a character is more famous than its own show and is the "brand" for a certain stereotype you know that character has reached greatness itself.

Meet Yuno Gasai.






A fine example of such a case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Oct 6, 2020)

January said:


> Shaantu agrees Vivi vs Im


oh shit I didn't see that disgusting post before

strike one


----------



## shaantu (Oct 6, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Your name change regret was way too quick.


yeah you gotta think twice before changing your nickname


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2020)

shaantu said:


> yeah you gotta think twice before changing your nickname



Hello Bambam.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

shaantu said:


> yeah you gotta think twice before changing your nickname



It was all to show @Flame whose fire burns hotter


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 6, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Rep Bot!!! Taking away my rep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Rep Bot


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Rep Bot



Dead man tells no tales 

Also Mickey you're walking on very thin ice


----------



## Redline (Oct 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Stop posting disgusting and inappropriate gifs/pictures @Redline


What do you mean kinjin? They are all top quality GIFs and pics..all above 12 years old average feelings


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Oct 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Cringe.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Cringe.


​


----------



## Redline (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It was all to show @Flame whose fire burns hotter


Fires? Burn? Hotter?
I have an idea


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Dead man tells no tales
> 
> Also Mickey you're walking on very thin ice



I say how thin the ice is, Psycho bitch worshipper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Oct 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


They are like father and daughter you lewdman  

Tho I won't be surprised if you like them that way you lewd man


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Tho I won't be surprised if you like them that way you lewd man


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 6, 2020)

shaantu said:


> yeah you gotta think twice before changing your nickname



He doesn't wanna spill the beans,
I have no idea how he changed his name or for what reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I say how thin the ice is, Psycho bitch worshipper.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> He doesn't wanna spill the beans,
> I have no idea how he changed his name or for what reason.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2020)

​@Jibutters


----------



## Mariko (Oct 6, 2020)

I need a new Brad ava.



Emote level.

Ideas?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I need a new Brad ava.
> 
> Emote level.
> 
> Ideas?



WHAT IS IN THE BOX?! - Seven


----------



## Mariko (Oct 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> WHAT IS IN THE BOX?! - Seven



Already used.

Ed:

Never new he once had locks:


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 6, 2020)

sup ningens


----------



## Gledania (Oct 6, 2020)

@Flame explain yourself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Oct 6, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu someone took your place


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Flame explain yourself


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> sup ningens



Forget Mafia for a sec and check this out.


What'cha think?

Rate it from 0 to 10.

And keep these words in mind:

"Adventure, Dungeon, Hero, Magic, Medieval"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2020)

Greg negged you? WTF? XD


----------



## Gledania (Oct 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Greg negged you? WTF? XD


He did too


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Forget Mafia for a sec and check this out.
> 
> 
> What'cha think?
> ...



ningen i'm a league player ive seen this when it was released 

its ofc top quality, like alot of other league videos


----------



## Gin (Oct 6, 2020)

tier specialist rating is top 3 nf ratings tbh

and i fkn hate luffy


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Greg negged you? WTF? XD


he negs me every first week of a month


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2020)

Gin said:


> tier specialist rating is top 3 nf ratings tbh
> 
> and i fkn hate luffy



You hate Luffy? Get out of here.



Flame said:


> he negs me every first week of a month



Cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 6, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja what happened to ifrit


----------



## Gledania (Oct 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> he negs me every first week of a month


Don't ever tell me "I want to eat your banana" again or I'll neg you twice.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ningen i'm a league player ive seen this when it was released
> 
> its ofc top quality, like alot of other league videos



You talking about LOL 

This is from an anime.

It is no game .


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Don't ever tell me "I want to eat your banana" again or I'll neg you twice.


stop sending me those fake banana images or i'm dropping a -4200 neg bomb twice on your ass every day


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Don't ever tell me "I want to eat your banana" again or I'll neg you twice.



I correct my cute to lewd.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2020)

The both of you are f*cking lunatics.. And it's me, a pro in lunatism, who's telling you.


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I correct my cute to lewd.


that's glewdania for you

@Gledinos don't make me post those discord msgs you sent me at 3am


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Flame explain yourself


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I need a new Brad ava.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try one from Cool World


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Alibaba Saluja what happened to ifrit



Ifrit got retired. Feedback was that Alibaba is a better name.



Although I put @Flame in his place  to who is hotter and worthy of the Divine Fire.


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The both of you are f*cking lunatics.. And it's me, a pro in lunatism, who's telling you.


i'm a sane middle class working man trying to provide food for his kids and wives every month and this banana-man hybrid trying to take that away from me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Fires? Burn? Hotter?
> I have an idea



groot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ifrit got retired. Feedback was that Alibaba is a better name.
> 
> 
> 
> Although I put @Flame in his place  to who is hotter and worthy of the Divine Fire.




ifrit is no more. i burned him


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> i'm a sane middle class working man trying to provide food for his kids and wives every month and this banana-man hybrid trying to take that away from me



Shut up. I'm gonna send your sister to slap you if you continue like this.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> i'm a sane middle class working man trying to provide food for his kids and wives every month and this banana-man hybrid trying to take that away from me


your kid and your wife ???? Don't project , I don't want any.


People don't scream "Hide yoo kids hide yoo wife"  when I pass like they do with you


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2020)

this ningen resorted to ningening me because he knows i cant ningen back

what a coward. pathetic


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ifrit got retired. Feedback was that Alibaba is a better name.
> 
> 
> 
> Although I put @Flame in his place  to who is hotter and worthy of the Divine Fire.



looks like flame won tho


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2020)

Someone tag a mod to rate-block those two. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> ifrit is no more. i burned him





Go D. Usopp said:


> looks like flame won tho



@Flame's flame was but a mere catalyst for my evolution. 

I'm stronger than ever now


----------



## Gledania (Oct 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> i'm a sane middle class working man trying to provide food for his kids and *wives *every month and this banana-man hybrid trying to take that away from me



Either polygamy is permitted in Israel , either you burned yourself as an infidel guy who sheat on multiple wives.

Damn must be hard for your sons to call you "dad" if they ever find the truth


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Flame's flame was but a mere catalyst for my evolution.
> 
> I'm stronger than ever now


get rekt noobie fire





Gledinos said:


> Either polygamy is permitted in Israel , either you burned yourself as an infidel guy who sheat on multiple wives.
> 
> Damn must be hard for your sons to call you "dad" if they ever find the truth


sheat


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 6, 2020)

spelling 100


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> get rekt noobie fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gledania (Oct 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> get rekt noobie fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See ? That's what we call a typo. I clicked the wrong letter. ( S being near C in french keyboards) 

You ADDED a S while I merely clicked the wrong letter.

So In your case , it was a clear revealing slip


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 6, 2020)

@Gledinos


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> See ? That's what we call a typo. I clicked the wrong letter. ( S being near C in french keyboards)
> 
> You ADDED a S while I merely clicked the wrong letter.
> 
> So In your case , it was a clear revealing slip


eat sheat


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> get rekt noobie fire



@Kiemi care to kill him?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Kiemi care to kill him?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



What?
F*ck Akainu.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What?
> F*ck Akainu.


Oh my bad. Thought you liked him.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> get rekt noobie fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too weak.

A mere spark should never challenge a fire master.

Perish to my flames.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Oh my bad. Thought you liked him.



Nah.. And birdfruit likes Ace (IIRC). That's why I looked for someone to slap Flame.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 6, 2020)

usopp firebird star > ur favorite fire ability


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Too weak.
> 
> A mere spark should never challenge a fire master.
> 
> Perish to my flames.


Soon


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Forget Mafia for a sec and check this out.
> 
> 
> What'cha think?
> ...


*Amazing song. *


----------



## Redline (Oct 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Soon


Black life matters!


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Forget Mafia for a sec and check this out.
> 
> 
> What'cha think?
> ...


wait what? what is this black magic fuckery? how does it change song every time i refresh the page?

i swear if you're on some supernatural bs again


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2020)

wow it's a fucking playlist with over 50 songs in it smh i'm dumb


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> wait what? what is this black magic fuckery? how does it change song every time i refresh the page??
> 
> i swear if you're on some supernatural bs again


----------



## Redline (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Amazing song. *



DanMachi - Heroic Desire "Eiyuu Ganbou" (Argonaut) [Familia Myth]





Flame said:


> wait what? what is this black magic fuckery? how does it change song every time i refresh the page?
> 
> i swear if you're on some supernatural bs again






This time I think it won't change.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

If you have time check out the scene where the song is played.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> DanMachi - Heroic Desire "Eiyuu Ganbou" (Argonaut) [Familia Myth]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can't trust anything you do anymore without it being related to something paranormal


----------



## Mariko (Oct 6, 2020)

2020 convo thread is like 2020.

wait...

2019 was too.

2018... 2017...

This thread is pure futur sight! 



2020-2025

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> 2020 convo thread is like 2020.
> 
> wait...
> 
> ...


If Goda  wants it


----------



## Redline (Oct 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> can't trust anything you do anymore without it being related to something paranormal


Baba is  a wood child..


----------



## Mariko (Oct 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> If Goda  wants it



You know he wants it.

We all know.

Oda's editors: No we didn't created covid. 

Someone: we didn't asked this....

Oda's editors: ah, sorry. Forget it .


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> can't trust anything you do anymore without it being related to something paranormal



Call it spiritual or esoteric or something.

Paranormal is too USA.


----------



## Redline (Oct 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You know he wants it.
> 
> We all know.
> 
> Oda's editors: No we didn't created covid.


It's all becouse of schainaaaa!  Cit the dimwit


----------



## Redline (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Call it spiritual or esoteric or something.
> 
> Paranormal is too USA.


They wannabe like schianaaa! Awesome, good luck with it


----------



## Mariko (Oct 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> It's all becouse of schainaaaa!  Cit the dimwit



Oda: Those chayneee mozofoko! I'm Siccc now me ded! 3 breaks a week. Blame Kim jung Un (Don't care dumb westerners think Tokyo is in China)


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Oda: Those chayneee mozofoko! I'm Siccc now me ded! 3 breaks a week. Blame Kim jung Un (Don't care dumb westerners think Tokyo is in China)


Lol ...Goda will be back on fire! From schiainaa with  love!


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Forget Mafia for a sec and check this out.
> 
> 
> What'cha think?
> ...



did u edit it??

also this is actually one of my fav AOT OST

thats the annie transformation theme lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> did u edit it??
> 
> also this is actually one of my fav AOT OST
> 
> thats the annie transformation theme lol



It's actually a playlist. Youtube fooled me 

I wanted to show this one.



Alibaba Saluja said:


> DanMachi - Heroic Desire "Eiyuu Ganbou" (Argonaut) [Familia Myth]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Call it spiritual or esoteric or something.
> 
> Paranormal is too USA.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

She's not the Yandere Queen for nothing


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's actually a playlist. Youtube fooled me
> 
> I wanted to show this one.



is that from an anime?? its pretty good actually

its the type of osts i like the most, the kinda epic orchestral ones, like most AoT osts.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is that from an anime?? its pretty good actually
> 
> its the type of osts i like the most, the kinda epic orchestral ones, like most AoT osts.



Aye. DanMachi.

S3 started airing last week and was rewatching some scenes from previous seasons.

I thought this song was great.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2020)

Just finished watching Re:zero season 1. LMAO that heart felt speech at the end from Subaru to Amelia and all she did was cry and acted happy. The author is really teasing us huh? And damn.. poor Rem.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 6, 2020)

u ningens with ur weird animes lol


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u ningens with ur weird animes lol


It's pretty awesome. You should watch it (if not already).


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Just finished watching Re:zero season 1. LMAO that heart felt speech at the end from Subaru to Amelia and all she did was cry and acted happy. The author is really teasing us huh? And damn.. poor Rem.


----------



## Redline (Oct 6, 2020)

BAAM ! lets go


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Subaru


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> It's pretty awesome. You should watch it (if not already).



idk if im gna like that genra lmao

got whole bunch to finish first anyway


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk if im gna like that genra lmao
> 
> got whole bunch to finish first anyway


I didn't think I was going to like it 'that much', but I'm kind of really hooked. The storyline is great... but more importantly the English Dub is good material. Really good when you want to multi-tasks like post on the forum/play mafia, etc whereas reading manga and english subs required extra effort.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk if im gna like that genra lmao
> 
> got whole bunch to finish first anyway



You're not gonna like that one. It's too "heavy" and not light-hearted at all.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 6, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kiemi (Oct 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Kiemi care to kill him?



@Flame meet me behind the bleachers 


and Dev,


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 6, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> @Flame meet me behind the bleachers
> 
> 
> and Dev,



sup perona ningen


----------



## DeVision (Oct 7, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> @Flame meet me behind the bleachers
> 
> 
> and Dev,



Kick his ass.


----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2020)

Mi ami o non mi ami? Sob


----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> BAAM ! lets go


----------



## January (Oct 7, 2020)

Trail for Bet


----------



## January (Oct 7, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> @Flame meet me behind the bleachers
> 
> 
> and Dev,



Kiwi


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 7, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

This place is in dire need of a necromancer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This place is in dire need of a necromancer


@Flame @Gledinos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Flame @Gledinos



This is how Flame turned out after our battle:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 7, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Oct 7, 2020)

Sanji begging won't save him.


----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



But I will admit Zoro has some Scorpio traits


----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This place is in dire need of a necromancer


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2020)

January said:


> @Mickey Mouse



Chrolloseum is a different beast.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This place is in dire need of a necromancer


@Nataly @Irene


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Nataly @Irene



Now we're talking.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2020)

*OLC is Currently Recruiting! Positions are limited!! () - Lead Post Whore Required*​
OLC is NF's #1 rated Shit Posting Arena and we are looking for a no life, no hobby hoe to join our growing community. If you know how to post emotes off the top of your head, and you are highly developed in shit posting skills, you’re off to a flying start!

As a Lead Post Whore, you will have proven experience spamming in multiple sections of NF or other forums, coupled with a desire to grow your online status in developing content within this thread. We are looking for a proactive story-teller, not someone who just post random emojis all day  .

*Daily Responsibilities
*- 150 - 200 posts in this thread
 - Rate 'tier specialist’ for Gledinos and Flame 20 times per day (each)
 - Ensure Light have the biggest D by rating Lewl 99 times a day
 - Bath in the glory of all the badass images posted (just pretend you like em all)! Don't fucken dislike, don't YOU fucken DARE!


*Requirements *
You are required to stay online 23 hrs a day. You cannot rest until we all rest. Even if everyone are inactive and you have no one to talk to, please keep posting memes and shit. Eating? No you do not eat - You do not have time for that!

This is a very rewarding role, but we cannot pay you anything. Once you earn your status, Redline will start liking your posts.

If you are interested, please spam Alibaba's profile with 9 different forum memes to indicate that you understands what's what.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Get on my level and show it by spamming posts in my profile.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *OLC is Currently Recruiting! Positions are limited!! () - Lead Post Whore Required*​
> OLC is NF's #1 rated Shit Posting Arena and we are looking for no life, no hobby hoe to join our growing community. If you know how to post emotes off the top of your head, and you have highly developed shit posting skills, you’re off a flying start!
> 
> As a Lead Post Whore, you will have proven experience spamming in multiple sections of NF or other forums, coupled with a desire to grow your online status in developing content within within this thread. We are looking for a proactive story-teller, not someone who just post random emojis all day  .
> ...



Creative stuff btw


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Since @Blade is MIA I'll have to sub in for him.

Ali's style.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

This one's pretty nice


----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2020)

Getting ready to the VP debate


----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u ningens with ur weird animes lol


The good old anime was the best USO!
By the way here I have something for ya..enjoy, good night sleep tight! Eheheh


----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2020)

Imagine Uso missing out on the Waifu tourny and Perona did not go thru


----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Imagine Uso missing out on the Waifu tourny and Perona did not go thru


----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2020)

climbing up the ranking fast sabo i am going for the top 5 or better the podium as top contributor as usual, good stuff always on delivery


----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> climbing up the ranking fast sabo i am going for the top 5 or better the podium as top contributor as usual, good stuff always on delivery


With these gambling and mafia addicts mia, you’ll be top 3 by tomorrow


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Imagine Uso missing out on the Waifu tourny and Perona did not go thru



Was thinking about that


----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Was thinking about that


Do not tag him!!!  This will be a test of fate! His addiction is beyond logic. He needs to understand the damage he is causing Perona for not being here. Let him see the result in a week.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Do not tag him!!!  This will be a test of fate! His addiction is beyond logic. He needs to understand the damage he is causing Perona for not being here. Let him see the result in a week.



If I tag him I get to call him Ningen though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If I tag him I get to call him Ningen though


He still haven’t voted despite the tag


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> He still haven’t voted despite the tag


----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This place is in dire need of a necromancer


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 7, 2020)

god i love the internet smtimes


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 8, 2020)

I was not tagged, but i knew it myself 

maybe the tag got lost amongst the 40 alerts everytime from the mafia thread lol


----------



## Shanks (Oct 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I was not tagged, but i knew it myself
> 
> maybe the tag got lost amongst the 40 alerts everytime from the mafia thread lol


----------



## Shanks (Oct 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Since @Blade is MIA I'll have to sub in for him.
> 
> Ali's style.


----------



## January (Oct 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 8, 2020)

Up-to episode 30 of re:zero. Season 2 is kind of meh... maybe because there's no Rem.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> god i love the internet smtimes



What is this?

10 hours of desu desu is another level of beastly.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Up-to episode 30 of re:zero. Season 2 is kind of meh... maybe because there's no Rem.



No Rem?

Not sure if I want to watch it then.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 8, 2020)

@Sabo do you want a co-host?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Oct 8, 2020)

Oh and I forgot to say 

Stan Kidd and Doffy best op characters


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 8, 2020)

Irene said:


> This probably gonna be the last time I log in here and my account will be deleted soon
> It was nice meeting you all  there is a lot of people I wanna tag but I am too lazy so I am just leaving this here


*Bye dear. Take care and enjoy. 


Be back some time lol. *


----------



## Irene (Oct 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Bye dear. Take care and enjoy. *
> 
> 
> *Be back some time lol. *


Thanks


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 8, 2020)

Irene said:


> Thanks



Noooo


----------



## Irene (Oct 8, 2020)

Actually I think I have change of heart will not delete my account but I will not be active ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 8, 2020)

Irene said:


> This probably gonna be the last time I log in here and my account will be deleted soon
> It was nice meeting you all  there is a lot of people I wanna tag but I am too lazy so I am just leaving this here



Take care Nana 

and all the best in all your endeavours


----------



## Lurko (Oct 8, 2020)

Irene said:


> Oh and I forgot to say
> 
> Stan Kidd and Doffy best op characters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


>


If you read the webcomic, One Punch Man had like 3 new chapters in the past 2 days up on dex.


Irene said:


> Oh and I forgot to say
> 
> Stan Kidd and Doffy best op characters



I was just about to ask you to gamble your rep if you were going to bounce forever....but you just going to decide to be mostly inactive.


----------



## Irene (Oct 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If you read the webcomic, One Punch Man had like 3 new chapters in the past 2 days up on dex.
> 
> 
> I was just about to ask you to gamble your rep if you were going to bounce forever....but you just going to decide to be mostly inactive.


How thoughtful of you  lol

We still can bet rep
I will make a new challenge soon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2020)

Irene said:


> How thoughtful of you  lol
> 
> We still can bet rep
> I will make a new challenge soon







If it is not 5 mil rep I am not interested.


----------



## Irene (Oct 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If it is not 5 mil rep I am not interested.


 oh dear ..


----------



## Lurko (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Oct 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2020)

Irene said:


> How thoughtful of you  lol
> 
> We still can bet rep
> I will make a new challenge soon


Still here? I knew it was all a show we are all glad you are still rocking,oops my bad, kpopping


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If it is not 5 mil rep I am not interested.



If I reach 35M before the end of the event I offer you a OPM challenge.

5M.

100 faced die.

The higher wins with a One 5M Punch.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> If I reach 35M before the end of the event I offer you a OPM challenge.
> 
> 5M.
> 
> ...



Actually I was waiting 35M to make a Yonkou battledome, with 10 persons betting 5M.

The highest gets 50M. (45 actually, dumb Marie! *Bonk*)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> If I reach 35M before the end of the event I offer you a OPM challenge.
> 
> 5M.
> 
> ...


I won that! But then I lost them ... it's all a bet!
Even this one


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Actually I was waiting 35M to make a Yonkou battledome, with 10 persons betting 5M.
> 
> The highest gets 50M.


That a good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Oct 8, 2020)

i wanna play in the chroloseum too


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> That a good one!



I just miss 200k -I'll have them before the chrollo ends, so if you're in...

@colours 
@Gin 
@A Optimistic 
@Blade 

You can speed the process, and then join the battlefield.


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I just miss 200k -I'll have them before the chrollo ends, so if you're in...


You miss them for what?   I can give you 200 k for free if you wish, I don't mind, anyway I don't have 50 million lol not even a half of it


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> You miss them for what?   I can give you 200 k for free if you wish, I don't mind, anyway I don't have 50 million lol not even a half of it



It's purely symbolical, I want to keep 30M.

Don't ask me why I don't even know. 30 is like good (my age -1 maybe?).

I'm full symbolistic and like round number. My autistic side maybe?

Edit:

And no, each member bet 5M, not 50, but with 10 members the winner get 45M with one shot. Others "only" loose 5M.


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It's purely symbolical, I want to keep 30M.
> 
> Don't ask me why I don't even know. 30 is like good (my age -1 maybe?).
> 
> I'm full symbolistic and like round number. My autistic side maybe?


Did you reach 30 yet? It is an awkward date since you change 2 number in one year lol and that makes you starts wondering


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Did you reach 30 yet? It is an awkward date since you change 2 number in one year lol and that makes you starts wondering



Lol.

31 this year. 

But it will be 29 next year. Or 27 (I like 27). 

Age is a state of mind.


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol.
> 
> 31 this year.
> 
> ...


Yep.indeed look how I can manage to keep those teens in check for instead, and also have some young friends to laught about forum immaginary life


----------



## Shanks (Oct 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Sabo do you want a co-host?


Sure. How much does this pay?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sure. How much does this pay?



Daily rep is enough for me



As long as it isn't unpaid work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm loving my new avy.

Happy, cute, light hearted, positive, full of energy, easy going, etc.

Much better than the last one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaantu (Oct 8, 2020)

good lord, I just realized One Piece anime has really shit OST
hard to find theme I can listen with pleasure lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 8, 2020)

shaantu said:


> good lord, I just realized One Piece anime has really shit OST
> hard to find theme I can listen with pleasure lol


----------



## shaantu (Oct 8, 2020)

I used to like The Very Very Strongest but when I'm listening to it right now its just meh for me


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm loving my new avy.
> 
> Happy, cute, light hearted, positive, full of energy, easy going, etc.
> 
> Much better than the last one.



If you dunno her, check her artworks:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Oct 8, 2020)

idk maybe its just something wrong with my taste because I feel so unstable recently lol


----------



## Shanks (Oct 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Daily rep is enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it isn't unpaid work


No, don’t care about your pay. What’s my pay? And what does this involve?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 8, 2020)

*The very very strongest and Zoro on the cover. Coincidence??? I think not. *


----------



## Blade (Oct 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2020)

Stop bladewanking and rep me mozofoko!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2020)

I want that



...

...















Or not, that's ridiculous!



C'mon Colours...


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> If you dunno her, check her artworks:



Wow she's really talented. I'm really liking her artworks.

It's amazing tbh.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> No, don’t care about your pay. What’s my pay? And what does this involve?



Your pay is having the honor of co hosting with me.



Also you'll only need to do half the work, there's that too.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 8, 2020)

That sailor moon thing..

Picture it. Something like:

"[User] is storing time/is timeless in the dimensional fracture"

Icon:



Or

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Stop bladewanking and rep me mozofoko!


Tell them straight Mariko San ! Maybe they will listen to you


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That sailor moon thing..
> 
> Picture it. Something like:
> 
> ...


What about creamy? I cried when it was fineshed lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Stop bladewanking and rep me mozofoko!


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2020)

fucks going on in here


----------



## January (Oct 9, 2020)

French open Semi-final today!



Who'll win?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 9, 2020)

Let's hope for Novak or Nadal. Someone needs to overtake Federer in GS.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 9, 2020)

January said:


> French open Semi-final today!
> 
> 
> 
> Who'll win?


No Roger no party.



DeVision said:


> Let's hope for Novak or Nadal. Someone needs to overtake Federer in GS.


Never.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Oct 9, 2020)

and here I'm rooting for Świątek in tomorrows grand final


----------



## January (Oct 9, 2020)

I think Nadal will lose today, he doesn't play well with insecurities and has lost against Schwartzman before 

It will be tough battle, but Djokovic will win today as well as in the finals. He is an unstoppable force.

Current Grand Slam titles

Roger: 20
Nadal: 19
Djokovic: 17

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 9, 2020)

@Soca where can i watch re:zero for free? After episode 31, crunchroll wants me to register and pay money


----------



## shaantu (Oct 9, 2020)

remember to vote for the Alabastian Princess in Miss Ohara content

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> What about creamy? I cried when it was fineshed lol



I think I only ever watched 2 eps of that one when I was a young lad


----------



## Mariko (Oct 9, 2020)

@Gin @Alibaba Saluja @Redline @Flame

Thanks, I wont forget it. 

But I'll remember the others... 

Near 35M anyway. The greatest reps orgy in history will start soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 9, 2020)

January said:


> I think Nadal will lose today, he doesn't play well with insecurities and has lost against Schwartzman before
> 
> It will be tough battle, but Djokovic will win today as well as in the finals. He is an unstoppable force.
> 
> ...


Those 3 are the top of this Era, maybe of any era actually since tennis did not regress like NBA


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 9, 2020)

*Djokovic>Nadal>=Federer *


----------



## Redline (Oct 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Djokovic>Nadal>=Federer *


It depends on the terrains and their condition! One can beat the other so they are all at the same level more or less


----------



## Redline (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 9, 2020)

The only thing I don't like is that poor cat with a collar and a bell my god smt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Never.



Soon young padawan.



Mariko said:


> @Gin @Alibaba Saluja @Redline @Flame
> 
> Thanks, I wont forget it.
> 
> ...



Hey. Where's my mention?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey. Where's my mention?



Sowwy!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Sowwy!



Accepted. But only because I hate you.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The greatest reps* orgy i*n history will start soon.


No wonder I was drawn back to this thread again right at this moment


----------



## DeVision (Oct 9, 2020)

Rafa on a good way to his 20th.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The greatest *reps* *orgy* in history will start soon.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## January (Oct 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Rafa on a good way to his 20th.


Djokovic vs Nadal final

It's going to be one of those unstoppable force vs immovable objects matches. I dunno who'll win.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 9, 2020)

January said:


> Djokovic vs Nadal final
> 
> It's going to be one of those unstoppable force vs immovable objects matches. I dunno who'll win.



Thought so.
It's gonna be 20-20-17 or 20-19-18
Good odds for taking over Roger.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 9, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Gledinos


this manga is dead


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 9, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Oct 9, 2020)

35M -check!

Thanks @Blade

So orgy time is coming.

What do you think would be the best (so ppl join):

Either the brutal contest, 10 members, 5M per participant, and 45M for the highest score,

Or the soft way: still 10 members, 5M BUT 3 prizes:

The first get 25M

The second 10M

and the third 0, but has no loss (he/she keeps his 5M).

?

1st method is berserk, but wont have many participants.

2nd is less exciting, but will have more participants (could bring more than 10 members).

Edit: could be 2M with 25 members if ppl are too cold-assed.


----------



## Blade (Oct 9, 2020)

> *Total Rep Points:*   71,493,006




my rep power is rising so fast, each month it goes up by 10 mill


----------



## Mariko (Oct 9, 2020)

@Flame thanks but wait, it's halloween today?

(Not that much a french stuff... But I like it).


----------



## Blade (Oct 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> it's halloween today?








its in 31th  of october


----------



## Flame (Oct 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Flame thanks but wait, it's halloween today?
> 
> (Not that much a french stuff... But I like it).


end of month. it is sukkot today tho, but i figured you wouldn't recognize it


----------



## Mariko (Oct 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> my rep power is rising so fast, each month it goes up by 10 mill


----------



## Blade (Oct 9, 2020)

i can 1vs1 you, anytime


----------



## Mariko (Oct 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> i can 1vs1 you, anytime



Really...


























































Interesting...


----------



## Blade (Oct 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Really...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















































for a warm up game


----------



## Blade (Oct 9, 2020)

@Flame







pictured: my rep power rising streak, in a gif edition


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 9, 2020)

​


----------



## Blade (Oct 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *LeBron is a bum. *




more like


LeBum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> more like
> 
> 
> LeBum


*Can't deny. *


----------



## DeVision (Oct 9, 2020)

You can make jokes as much as you want. He gonna get his 4th ring soon.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 9, 2020)

*Fuck yeah. Finally. Nole vs Rafa it is. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> for a warm up game



Baka...







































Bonk!


----------



## Mariko (Oct 9, 2020)

I realize my berserk reps contest is shit when you see some ppl's reps.

For some it's just pokemon level.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> So orgy time is coming.


You just can't stop teasing. 
Is what I should say to you both.

But then again, orgy.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 9, 2020)

This is my Domain!!


----------



## Redline (Oct 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> 35M -check!
> 
> Thanks @Blade
> 
> ...


if you need people let me know either game may be good


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 9, 2020)

What is this debauchery?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 9, 2020)

Everyone's going to be purified from those mundane desires starting today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Everyone's going to be purified from those mundane desires starting today


DOUBT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> DOUBT



21 days fasting in a retreat in nature will do the trick 

Who knows maybe someone reaches enlightenment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 9, 2020)

Lebron.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Lebron.


----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 10, 2020)

Kobe!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 10, 2020)

And @Mariko I'm too lazy to look the meme up, but your sig is quite disturbing.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 10, 2020)

Happy birthday to my new Black Clover bro @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

*Happy Birthday @Mysticreader *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 10, 2020)

@Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Neat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Robin wins it for Croc's crew.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Robin wins it for Croc's crew.


*Sir Crocodile>=Doflamingo*
*Robin>Baby 5 
Corazon>Mr 2 
And I have no idea about Vergo and Daz lmfao. *


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Sir Crocodile>=Doflamingo*
> *Robin>Baby 5 *
> *Corazon>Mr 2 *
> *And I have no idea about Vergo and Daz lmfao. *



Both crews are great (if we remove Diamante and Trebol).


----------



## DeVision (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Sir Crocodile>=Doflamingo*
> *Robin>Baby 5 *
> *Corazon>Mr 2 *
> *And I have no idea about Vergo and Daz lmfao. *



IMO:
Croc 50:50 Doffy
Daz 49:51 Vergo
Bon 45:55 Corazon
Robin 80:20 Baby 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Both crews are great (if we remove Diamante and Trebol).




*I agree. *


_*


DeVision said:



			I
		
Click to expand...

*_


DeVision said:


> MO:
> Croc 50:50 Doffy
> Daz 49:51 Vergo
> Bon 45:55 Corazon
> Robin 80:20 Baby 5



*I can live with that. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2020)

Croco boy and pink pantacollant pimp yeah , a favourite characters of the bitches


----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2020)

I love spoiled cry baby brats
I love pink
I love tight pantacollant
I love alladdin shoes
I am a real.man


----------



## Irene (Oct 10, 2020)

@Soca @Kinjin

Spamming others with ratings get you sealed right ?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 10, 2020)

@Mysticreader happy birthday buddy hope you have a great day  

Thanks for the sweet words the other day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 10, 2020)

Irene said:


> @Soca @Kinjin
> 
> Spamming others with ratings get you sealed right ?


Depends how many and in what time frame.

You can report it by PM to us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 10, 2020)

Btw where is @Soca ?
Lazyass lazying his ass off?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Btw where is @Soca ?
> Lazyass lazying his ass off?


Lurking in the Db section.


----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2020)

Mistic!!
@Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 10, 2020)

January said:


> Sounds interesting





January said:


> Whaaaa? There's still Jeptember, Jctober, Jovember and Jecember left.





January said:


> The future favors me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Depends how many and in what time frame.
> 
> You can report it by PM to us.


i will send u ss


----------



## Irene (Oct 10, 2020)

Lmao they unrated me @Kinjin


----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Oct 10, 2020)

Irene said:


> @Soca @Kinjin
> 
> Spamming others with ratings get you sealed right ?


ye ye


DeVision said:


> Btw where is @Soca ?
> Lazyass lazying his ass off?



Been going through some shit.

I'll be back to annoy the fuck out of all of you when I'm better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> Been going through some shit.
> 
> I'll be back to annoy the fuck out of all of you when I'm better



Take care.


----------



## Soca (Oct 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Take care.


you too


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Irene said:


> @Soca @Kinjin
> 
> Spamming others with ratings get you sealed right ?



Nanaly! You still here!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> you too


----------



## Irene (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nanaly! You still here!


I couldn't leave my fav unnie behind


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 10, 2020)

Oda should pay me


----------



## Irene (Oct 10, 2020)

I heard rep ain't functioning well 


Try repping this post to see if it is working


----------



## Irene (Oct 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Oda should pay me


Oden is Yamato ? 

Wow when i thought this manga couldn't get any worse


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 10, 2020)

Irene said:


> I heard rep ain't functioning well
> 
> 
> Try repping this post to see if it is working


There was no problem, try me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 10, 2020)

Leaving this heat here

I am so random, forgive me i couldnt help myself


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Oda should pay me



Coloring skills battle 

Here my last ones:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Coloring skills battle
> 
> Here my last ones:





T.D.A said:


> Oda should pay me


*Dope. Would either of you be able to colour this Croco pic for me maybe? *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Dope. Would either of you be able to colour this Croco pic for me maybe? *



Remember me tomorrow -lineart takes time.

But I sure would give it a try (I have no tablet, only a fucking mouse lol).


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Leaving this heat here
> 
> I am so random, forgive me i couldnt help myself








jujutsu kaisen is the next yyh = its quality


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Remember me tomorrow -lineart takes time.
> 
> But I sure would give it a try (I have no tablet, only a fucking mouse lol).


*Aight. Thank you. *


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> jujutsu kaisen is the next yyh = its quality


Still havent watched yyh but i respect this


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Still havent watched yyh but i respect this


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tatsumaki


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Dope. Would either of you be able to colour this Croco pic for me maybe? *



Quick attempt without lineart (not used to that), so I did everything hand-made:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Quick attempt without lineart (not used to that), so I did everything hand-made:




still looks fresh, not bad


----------



## Gledania (Oct 10, 2020)

Irene said:


> @Soca @Kinjin
> 
> Spamming others with ratings get you sealed right ?



 who are you ?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Dope. Would either of you be able to colour this Croco pic for me maybe? *



Here you go:



Non-watermarked version:



@Mariko

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> still looks fresh, not bad



Thanks.

It's shit actually. With a mouse I can't do any proper stuff. 

I really need to buy a tablet but the ones I'd like are like one month of work to pay (2000$)

This is why I prefer doing things the old way, on a paper with pens.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty good TDA san!

Way better than mine.

Without a fine lineart I can't do shit.

Edit: @T.D.A  how did you managed to keep the original "structure" without removing it to get a lineart? (I mean all the little details?).


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It's shit actually. With a mouse I can't do any proper stuff.
> 
> ...




the neo pablo picasso of nf - le creme brulee chick edition


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It's shit actually. With a mouse I can't do any proper stuff.
> 
> ...



I prefer traditional coloring too. Not a fan of most current OP fan colorings of manga panels since they try to replicate the digital clean anime look rather than go for the way the manga is supposed to be colored using copic markers etc.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Quick attempt without lineart (not used to that), so I did everything hand-made:





T.D.A said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thank you both. I'll save these and probably use them in the future, if you don't mind of course. *


----------



## Lurko (Oct 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> the neo pablo picasso of nf - le creme brulee chick edition


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thank you both. I'll save these and probably use them in the future, if you don't mind of course. *



Use @T.D.A 's of course. Mine is like Babakuni did it ith his trunk while drunk.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

(I'm not drunk huh, just a bit high... Totally different)


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

And I'm not Babakuni. I precise.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Pretty good TDA san!
> 
> Way better than mine.
> 
> ...



I try to avoid drawing the line art, since I find that it's very hard to replicate Oda's original lineart, since he draws on paper using g-pens etc and therefore my attempts will just look inauthentic. But sometimes I have to.
With this one I colored over the original, and with the help of Procreate (ipad pro) tools, it allowed me to preserve the little shading details.


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

> Positive ratings received:
> 96,784




i will reach 100k positive ratings soon, more power than every smod and admin on nf even, time to buy my own sections even


----------



## Gin (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It's shit actually. With a mouse I can't do any proper stuff.
> 
> ...



this is mine, you could prolly get one secondhand for quite a bit less

it's great and has lasted me 3 years


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> i will reach 100k positive ratings soon, more power than every smod and admin on nf even, time to buy my own sections even



Famous french sociologist Bourdieu would call that "symbolic violence".


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Gin said:


> this is mine, you could prolly get one secondhand for quite a bit less
> 
> it's great and has lasted me 3 years



Can't see the pic...

Which model is that?


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Famous french sociologist Bourdieu would call that "symbolic violence".




are you a pierre bseu stan? 

gonna have to smack both of ur cheeks


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> are you a pierre bseu stan?
> 
> gonna have to smack both of ur cheeks



I am.























































So wat? kom at me bro!


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gin (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Can't see the pic...
> 
> Which model is that?


wacom intuos pro (medium size)

idk what tablets you're looking at that are over $1k 

also if you use PS buy a plugin called lazynezumi for like $10-15 and it works great for line stabilization etc


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Gin said:


> wacom intuos pro (medium size)
> 
> idk what tablets you're looking at that are over $1k
> 
> also if you use PS buy a plugin called lazynezumi for like $10-15 and it works great for line stabilization etc



Thanks Gin san, I'll see that (pom pom pom christmas pom pom pom).... 

I asked a DRAWING tablet last year to my parents and I got a... Tablet (a surface something I then sold discretely). 

What can't you understand with "DRAAAWIIING tablet!". 

Smh OK boomers! 

FFS.


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Yeah yeah we got it.

C'mon and draw me a pikachu!


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 10, 2020)

Another coloring I've done, trying to better replicate traditional manga coloring:



@Mariko

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yeah yeah we got it.
> 
> C'mon and draw me a pikachu!







''it seems mlle mariko needs her vitamin D dose, once again, au revoir''


----------



## Irene (Oct 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> who are you ?


OL's sweetheart


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> ''it seems mlle mariko needs her vitamin D dose, once again, au revoir''



Gimme D...































...Vitamin. 

Lewd man.


----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2020)

@Mysticreader have a good one bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 10, 2020)

@Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 10, 2020)

This thread is getting lewder by the day. 

Imma pretend I didn't see anything.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Another coloring I've done, trying to better replicate traditional manga coloring:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mariko



Simple tip: use the magic select tool (dunno in english) -the one that select a color, create a layer and then ad a background with the clouds effects (you can change its color).

It gives all coloring an atmosphere.  Make it in the red tones to have a bloody/drama effect by exemple. Or an dark-orange one. You can then ad lightnings, fire or rain effects like I did there for a previous contest:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 10, 2020)

Fitting title for the MvP


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Simple tip: use the magic select tool (dunno in english) -the one that select a color, create a layer and then ad a background with the clouds effects (you can change its color).
> 
> It gives all coloring an atmosphere.  Make it in the red tones to have a bloody/drama effect by exemple. Or an dark-orange one. You can then ad lightnings, fire or rain effects like I did there for a previous contest:



Ok GoT last season wasn't that epic... But we all had hopes.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This thread is getting lewder by the day.
> 
> Imma pretend I didn't see anything.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 10, 2020)

Btw don't watch this.

I was deceived at the time.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Oct 10, 2020)

Hentai in my OL convo? Keep going.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 10, 2020)

In my 50+ harem animes this year some were straight out hentai.

And there I was expecting some romance with multiple girls


----------



## Shanks (Oct 10, 2020)

Lots of new Halloween arts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Lots of new Halloween arts.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Lots of new Halloween arts.



DD is ugly in this one... Smh!


----------



## Shanks (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> DD is ugly in this one... Smh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2020)

Now that you talk about it maybe it is abput time i change my set with some Halloween theme


----------



## Irene (Oct 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Lots of new Halloween arts.


Doffy look so good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 10, 2020)

Irene said:


> Doffy look so good


Double quotes. DD is worth the effort. 

@Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge  check out the Mihawk Halloweens in the art thread


----------



## Irene (Oct 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Double quotes. DD is worth the effort.
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge  check out the Mihawk Halloweens in the art thread


Doffy >> Mihawk 

He is hotter


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Here my DD (no lewds comments please)


----------



## DeVision (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Here my DD (no lewds comments please)



Where are they?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Here my DD (no lewds comments please)


*Nothing's there. 



At least I can't see it lol. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where are they?


*Dev you lewd man. *


----------



## DeVision (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Dev you lewd man. *



Right back at ya.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Nothing's there. *
> 
> 
> 
> *At least I can't see it lol. *



Like I dunno the lewdests members here...

Whatever, epic stuffs...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Right back at ya.


*I thought it was gonna be a Doflamingo drawing. *


Mariko said:


> Like I dunno the lewdests members here...


*Yes, Dev is lewd, very very lewd. *


----------



## DeVision (Oct 10, 2020)

I am. Sue me.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2020)

The rest is in tha BH.

Wont post more there anymore seeing how it was more a curse than anything.

You're to blame. Hopefully the web is huge.


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

the section better be renamed as lewd library instead


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 10, 2020)

This is becoming an inapropriate place for a pure and innocent child like me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is becoming an inapropriate place for a pure and innocent child like me.



Says the one posting hentai, starting all of this.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 10, 2020)

I thought they were cuddling like I do to my teddy bear.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> the section better be renamed as lewd library instead




I am also innocent.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is becoming an inapropriate place for a pure and innocent child like me.


----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I am. Sue me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Mysticreader !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday @TheAncientCenturion !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 10, 2020)

Ty for the greetings 



Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday to my new Black Clover bro
> 
> 
> @Mysticreader



Thanks 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Happy Birthday @Mysticreader *



Ty Light senpai 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mysticreader



Thanks Ali bro 



Lurker said:


> Happy Birthday @Mysticreader



Thanks 



Irene said:


> @Mysticreader happy birthday buddy hope you have a great day
> 
> Thanks for the sweet words the other day



Ty Irene 



Redline said:


> Mistic!!
> @Mysticreader



Ty Redline 



Flame said:


> @Mysticreader have a good one bro!



Thanks Flame sama 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Mysticreader !!!



Ty Mickey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @TheAncientCenturion !!!


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 10, 2020)

happy belated birthday ningens @Mysticreader and @TheAncientCenturion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

​


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 10, 2020)

Irene said:


> Doffy >> Mihawk
> 
> He is hotter



u know if someone is hotter than some else

that means the other person is cooler than him


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​




check this ninga, trying to tell us that mihawk = goat levels


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> check this ninga, trying to tell us that mihawk = goat levels


*Just facts. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

​


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Just facts. *




eos zoro > prime ryuma > shanks = mihawk > vista

just facts


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 10, 2020)

doesnt mihawk's design looks like a final villain level design??


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> eos zoro > prime ryuma > shanks = mihawk > vista


*Eos Zoro>Mihawk>Shanks/Prime Ray>>Oden>Big Mom>>Eos Sanji>=Marco. *

*Literally copied from Oda's script. *


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> * Literally copied from Oda's script. *




oda doesn't remember what he ate yesterday, you think he knows whats the ending of his story?

 

if you had told me this, in 5 years, i might had agreed


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> oda doesn't remember what he ate yesterday, you think he knows whats the ending of his story?
> 
> 
> 
> if you had told me this, in 5 years, i might had agreed


*I am Oda's editor. I make the call. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> oda doesn't remember what he ate yesterday, you think he knows whats the ending of his story?
> 
> 
> 
> if you had told me this, in 5 years, i might had agreed



if you go to wikipedia and write Sanji > Zoro Oda might actually forget his roots and do it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

*Sometimes I am ashamed to say I am a Shanks fan, when I see his fanbase. *


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am Oda's editor. I make the call. *






























thats why the sales suck, atm    

its time to get fired, boi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> thats why the sales suck, atm
> 
> its time to get fired, boi


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> if you go to wikipedia and write Sanji > Zoro Oda might actually forget his roots and do it




eos *L*anji will be as strong as cake island



















luffy


----------



## Shanks (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> eos *L*anji will be as strong as cake island
> 
> 
> 
> ...



b-but sanji will solo king this arc


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

that feel when even the likes of ace who is dead, still benefits from the powerscaling, thanks to jimbei


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

_*Imma go to sleep lmfao. Almost 6 am here. Night y'all. *_


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Imma go to sleep lmfao. Almost 6 am here. Night y'all. *_



just stay awake and sleep early next day


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> just stay awake and sleep early next day


* *


*I took a day off today lmfao. So I can afford to be lazy. *


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> * *
> 
> 
> *I took a day off today lmfao. So I can afford to be lazy. *



i mean if its 6 i wud ratheer not sleep lol

will probabaly sleep like 11 am or smthing for like an hour then sleep at 9pm end of day lmao


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i mean if its 6 i wud ratheer not sleep lol
> 
> will probabaly sleep like 11 am or smthing for like an hour then sleep at 9pm end of day lmao


*Nah I gotta work tomorrow lmao. And I work during weird hours lmfao. 



Imma head out. See ya boiz later. *


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2020)

usopp

you dislike ace? get negged 











when i rep recharge


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Nah I gotta work tomorrow lmao. And I work during weird hours lmfao. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Imma head out. See ya boiz later. *



on sunday??

lmao aight tc fam pce


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> usopp
> 
> you dislike ace? get negged
> 
> ...



ace got to be one of the fken most brain damaged characters written by oda

his design and powers is sick af

and his recent novel/manga is insanely good actually

his showing in alabasta was nice too (toei > oda btw lulz)

but he has some ego/brain issues on marineford and vs blackbeard 

hes at best current sanji level 

and thats assuming he even has CoO/CoA


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 10, 2020)

did u read his spinoff manga adaptation lol

its actually sick af lmao

hes already much better in it than he is in OP


----------



## Lurko (Oct 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ace got to be one of the fken most brain damaged characters written by oda
> 
> his design and powers is sick af
> 
> ...


Watch it boy.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Watch it boy.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>


Negged.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 11, 2020)

@Rep Bot neg this ningen


----------



## Shanks (Oct 11, 2020)

Not as wanky as dis dude, but ya get the idea.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 11, 2020)

tier specialist ningens


----------



## January (Oct 11, 2020)

@Mysticreader , Happy B'day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Oct 11, 2020)

Place your bets

Djokovic vs Nadal

Who will win?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2020)

Nadal IMO.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 11, 2020)

Rep Bot teased me then took it away >.>



Sabo said:


> @Rep Bot neg this ningen


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)

Rep bot


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Rep bot



Tag Whitebeard. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)

Plot twist.

So Whitebeard is the Kaguya to Rep Bot's Madara. 

He was just a puppet in the end


----------



## Mariko (Oct 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Plot twist.
> 
> So Whitebeard is the Kaguya to Rep Bot's Madara.
> 
> He was just a puppet in the end



Look:

@Whitebeard go fuck yourself! 

What was it about btw?

Edit: I can do it with Mbxx but I'm not sure Soca would appreciate.


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2020)

Here's a short heads-up.
@Alibaba Saluja won some rep (2-3M I think) and he said he'll give them to me. Do your thing.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Look:
> 
> @Whitebeard go fuck yourself!
> 
> ...




don't insult my boy mbxx plz


----------



## Mariko (Oct 11, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> don't insult my boy mbxx plz



It's my husbando so I do anything I want.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 11, 2020)

He is sensitive but acts strong.
As our leader he does not want to show weakness
words hurt him the most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It's my husbando so I do anything I want.



This is true.

I was the priest.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 11, 2020)

vote for Vivi and defeat Hancock


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> vote for Vivi and defeat Hancock



Can't do that. Didn't vote, cause I can't choose between the two of them. 

@Whitebeard don't you tier specialist me.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 11, 2020)

Watched the first 2 episodes of Jujutsu Kaisen, interesting series, hope the quality continues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2020)

January said:


> Place your bets
> 
> Djokovic vs Nadal
> 
> Who will win?



Damn. Nadal is kicking his ass badly.
But finally a break.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2020)

*Damn. Nadal is molly whopping him. *


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 11, 2020)

Nadal the GOAT!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Nadal the GOAT!



One more, and Federer can suckit.


----------



## January (Oct 11, 2020)

Didn't expect it to go like this.

Djokovic's come back was great, wished he had won the 3rd set though.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2020)

January said:


> Didn't expect it to go like this.
> 
> Djokovic's come back was great, wished he had won the 3rd set though.



Me too. But I can at least focus on football now. XD


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 11, 2020)

anyone watches LoL esports?

you ningens from EU shud be proud atleast EU teams r doing somewhat ok

but NA teams r getting their ass kicked


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)

Lancer


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2020)

*Thoughts on the new avy? It's my first time trying this glitch effect. Does it hurt the eyes lmao? *


----------



## January (Oct 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thoughts on the new avy? It's my first time trying this glitch effect. Does it hurt the eyes lmao? *


Reminds me of the illusion effects


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thoughts on the new avy? It's my first time trying this glitch effect. Does it hurt the eyes lmao? *


Not bad I like it, bit the Mihawk reigns supreme is past tense, he was reign supreme on the baboon island indeed lol with Perona giving him head once in a while


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2020)

January said:


> Reminds me of the illusion effects


*Is it good lol? I think I pulled a bit too much to the right. Maybe. Eh, good enough for first time. *


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Is it good lol? I think I pulled a bit too much to the right. Maybe. Eh, good enough for first time. *


You are getting better at it day by day light, keep it up, good work imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> You are getting better at it day by day light, keep it up, good work imo


*Aight thanks. *


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Lancer


He was the weakest unfortunately


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

By the way..what about Nadal?
He got another one!


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 11, 2020)

fate has insanely good animation  but such a troll story


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)

Anything Ufotable puts its hands on turns into the Holy Grail. They have the Midas' touch - Godly Edition.



They can continue to evade tax for all I care as long as they continue to give us these beastly animations.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Anything Ufotable puts its hands on turns into the Holy Grail. They have the Midas' touch - Godly Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> They can continue to evade tax for all I care as long as they continue to give us these beastly animations.



meanwhile we r stuck with toei


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 11, 2020)

i think studio deen is the one that did fate no?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thoughts on the new avy? It's my first time trying this glitch effect. Does it hurt the eyes lmao? *



Effect looks good but the guy's face isn't in proportion


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Nadal the GOAT!


We got game six to watch tonight! If Davis is not playing....well...who knows what could happen , but even if, it is still all up in the air


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i think studio deen is the one that did fate no?



Deen made the movie Fate/Stay night Unlimited Blade Works.

Ufotable made the anime series Fate/Stay night Unlimited Blade Works and Fate/Zero.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> meanwhile we r stuck with toei



Toei is like those supermarket brands we always choose. The cheapest and lowest quality option.


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

Imo Lakers are in big trouble...last game LeBron  play one of his best games and they still lost! That is frightening but offcouse that was Dennis green fault

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Effect looks good but the guy's face isn't in proportion


_*Thanks. It's Light lol. But yeah I assumed it would. The OG pic was 1080x1080. I resized it to 175x350, but I guess it looks a bit weird because of it. I'll try later with the full pic. *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Thanks. It's Light lol. But yeah I assumed it would. The OG pic was 1080x1080. I resized it to 175x350, but I guess it looks a bit weird because of it. I'll try later with the full pic. *_



looks evil af actually


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Thanks. It's Light lol. But yeah I assumed it would. The OG pic was 1080x1080. I resized it to 175x350, but I guess it looks a bit weird because of it. I'll try later with the full pic. *_



It's better to work on a 175x350 canvas and then resize the 1080 Light pic layer to proportion and down to size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> looks evil af actually


*Aight thanks brah. *


T.D.A said:


> It's better to work on a 175x350 canvas and then resize the 1080 Light pic layer to proportion and down to size


*I actually have no idea how to do that yet lmao. But I'll try it. *


----------



## Blade (Oct 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> He was the weakest unfortunately



not the weakest actually, not at all 

even in game, the only reason he loses like this, is because he has the worst luck from all the servants

meanwhile

his fighting stats are very good and sometimes more maxed than others, depending on the setting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 11, 2020)

this is probably the best sht in the entire show


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)

IRL when I see a pretty woman with this style (long blonde hair etc) my heart skips a beat.

:blu


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> this is probably the best sht in the entire show



Godly scene. Might rewatch Fate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> not the weakest actually, not at all
> 
> even in game, the only reason he loses like this, is because he has the worst luck from all the servants
> 
> ...


I am just talking about what anime showed


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2020)

Toei


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Toei


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> IRL when I see a pretty woman with this style (long blonde hair etc) my heart skips a beat.
> 
> :blu


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thoughts on the new avy? It's my first time trying this glitch effect. Does it hurt the eyes lmao? *



Looks demented,
Pretty cool


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Looks demented,
> Pretty cool


*Aight thanks. *


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 11, 2020)

About 800 pages into Stephen King the Stand. 

This might be the best book he has ever written. 

And that is saying something.


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> About 800 pages into Stephen King the Stand.
> 
> This might be the best book he has ever written.
> 
> And that is saying something.


I only read cujo, pet cemetery , it and misery


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 11, 2020)

It is a masterpiece.

Pet Semetary not so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> IRL when I see a pretty woman with this style (long blonde hair etc) my heart skips a beat.
> 
> :blu


Approach her and say ‘Can I get your advice on  something?’


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> It is a masterpiece.
> 
> Pet Semetary not so much.


Lol..listen to this it is true story of mine
I read it back in the day at school lol, during English lessons, it took me almost a year, all my classmates knew, and the funny thing was that at the end of year our teacher told my classmate ..look how well redline has behaved, you should take example of him, and everyone laughed...lmaooo


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Approach her and say ‘Can I get your advice on  something?’


Just be confident and be yourself , don't fake it, be proud of what you have to offer


----------



## Shanks (Oct 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Just be confident and be yourself , don't fake it, be proud of what you have to offer


Sounds like what mom’s would say


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sounds like what mom’s would say


Or father... XD


----------



## Shanks (Oct 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Or father... XD


Na father would be 'Get rich first and they'll all come'.


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Na father would be 'Get rich first and they'll all come'.


That's sound more like a pimp father to me lol or Trump


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Approach her and say ‘Can I get your advice on  something?’



If they talk too much time my fake impression of them (like a princess) will be crushed. Better not.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)

General rule.

The more beautiful on the outside, the more empty on the inside.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)

But there are exceptions. Like the Yoga teacher.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> But there are exceptions. Like the Yoga teacher.


That's because your best bud filled her already


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> General rule.
> 
> The more beautiful on the outside, the more empty on the inside.


it depemnds where you coming from too? but anyway is is abot a 30 to 70 chanches , beuty doesnt make you stupid as uglyness doesn make you smarter, it is all a matter of luck


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 11, 2020)

Miss Ohara Quarter Finals starting soon. We all ready?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If they talk too much time my fake impression of them (like a princess) will be crushed. Better not.


lol that happen ..i once ask if she felt from little and bang her head , and she laught like it was a joke


----------



## Blade (Oct 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Oct 11, 2020)

*Vote Up!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm killing it in the Mafia game


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 11, 2020)

Also it can get tiring playing two Mafias at once


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 11, 2020)

Heat are going to be dominated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Heat are going to be dominated.


Wtf Heat are almost losing by 30. Wtf is this shit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 11, 2020)

Lebron the GOAT!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lebron the GOAT!


You don't know who Jordan is.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You don't know who Jordan is.



Isn't he the guy who's just a meme now


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Isn't he the guy who's just a meme now


Who's this guy?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Who's this guy?



That's an emoji not a meme.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> That's an emoji not a meme.


Lebron will never be the GOAT.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *Vote Up!*



praline actually made it to quarters


----------



## Shanks (Oct 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> praline actually made it to quarters


OL have alot of unique members

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 11, 2020)

Lebron won his fourth ring. 

And Seahawks vs. Vikings Game is being watched more 

The NBA is regretting playing during the NFL season.


----------



## blueice12 (Oct 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is this a movie? a sequel to something or like something completely new?
> 
> looks actually high asfk quality animation ngl



Yo! the first episode came out
Also new episode come out every thursday


----------



## Lurko (Oct 12, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Lebron won his fourth ring.
> 
> And Seahawks vs. Vikings Game is being watched more
> 
> The NBA is regretting playing during the NFL season.


----------



## Flame (Oct 12, 2020)

Giannis' younger brother got a ring before him 

I'm happy for LeBron but can't lie I was rooting for Heat. So happy they at least made it this far.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 12, 2020)

Stay safe in these troubled times, my friends.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp

Great avy you have there.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Stay safe in these troubled times, my friends.






Only in Portugal.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2020)

Man when will I leave this ghetto of a country again?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Go D. Usopp
> 
> Great avy you have there.




Make an avi vs avi bet.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Make an avi vs avi bet.



There are three things in life you should never loan to another person/friend or bet:

- Women/your wife;

- Your car;

- Money;

My avy is a woman so..

Usopp can bet his avy though.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2020)

Seriously though. I love my avy.

Don't wanna part ways with it


----------



## shaantu (Oct 12, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Wtf Heat are almost losing by 30. Wtf is this shit!


yeah this one is nice too


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 12, 2020)

@Redline


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline


Respect!!  You got that
But still behind Mj my friend and you always be, different breed of champions different era, different basketball nowdays, is a pussy challenge compare to the beat down of the 90 lol


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Respect!!  You got that
> But still behind Mj my friend and you always be, different breed of champions different era, different basketball nowdays, is a pussy challenge compare to the beat down of the 90 lol



Lebron was great in the 2000s anyway when the league was still tough. Malice in the Palace happened in 2004. Also players are better shooters and athletes now compared to the 90s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lebron was great in the 2000s anyway when the league was still tough. Malice in the Palace happened in 2004. Also players are better shooters and athletes now compared to the 90s.


Yeah i know that , but that still doesn't change he played the last 16 like this, also he would have been good and a superstar as much as Barkley was if he would have played in the 90 , he has the body , the strength and the skill to compete at that level, bit still he would have fell behind Jordan as everyone did, Jordan was a monster shoring machine and a killer on the last quarter, Jordan was simply better, but this doesn't change the fact that LeBron will be remembered among the best who ever played, just not the goat , for various reasons, the closer basketball player to Michel Jordan mentality was Kobe Briant not LeBron James, he is a different type of winner


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

By the way @Light D Lamperouge 
Here a pic I modified a bit , hope you like it...XD


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lebron was great in the 2000s anyway when the league was still tough. Malice in the Palace happened in 2004. Also players are better shooters and athletes now compared to the 90s.


They are better shooter becouse the game change and the can shoot more freely now, big man post are long gone, look at Shaq who is the last big man to win an MVP, if basketball would get back as it was it would get better , and each would have his own, also atllhets were good too as much as today, and if you thing they are is becouse the game change it for the easier way to get to the board ,a lot less contacts and injury, no more bruises and livid after the game, now everything is a fault lol...
There is no comparison , this NBA is a walk in the park compare to the old one
Better atleths? What about Dominique , or shhaw Kemp, Robinson, Johnson!? Lol
Do you see player like that on the NBA now?
Stop it


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

I have nothing against LeBron to be honest ,it just makes me laught when people call him the goat lol


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Better atleths? *What about Dominique , or shhaw Kemp, Robinson, Johnson!?* Lol
> Do you see player like that on the NBA now?
> Stop it



I can name better athletes playing today than those you just highlighted: Giannis, KD, Kawhi, AD, Zach Levine, Aaron Gordon, Ben Simmons, Zion Williamson


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

Where are those better atleths today?


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

That should be enough
Find me a center like this now


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

Jordan? Well he simply beat them all


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I can name better athletes playing today than those you just highlighted: Giannis, KD, Kawhi, AD, Zach Levine, Aaron Gordon, Ben Simmons, Zion Williamson


Lol..half of them have done shit compare to the one I mentioned, only Gianni's is worthy, and Zion in time
Kd? Ad? Lmaoo stop it..they are nothing compare to other monsters in that era, they might seems good now, but just becouse they are tall and big enough


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

David Robinson is way better center then Antony Davis, Big are not big anymore, the center role has declined over the last decades, I wish someone will come to take that throne again, someone like zion or Gianni's  might take that dominante role back to where it belongs, not shooting 3 that was not their job and neither their role, on basketball you used to use your body stance and phisicality based on what you were, if you were short and little you were a shooter or a playmaker, magic aside, if you were big and slow a center, tall and agile , a guard, as so on, nowdays it is all fucked up
Jordan today would most definitely average 50 points per game and geeould have play as much time as LeBron, in terms of years


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> David Robinson is way better center the As  Big are not big anymore, the center role has declined over the last decades, I wish someone will come to take that trine again, someone like zion or Gianni's  might take that dominante role back to where it belongs, not shooting 3 that was not their job and neither their role, on basketball you used to use your body stance and phisicality based on what you were, if you were short and little you were a shooter and a play, if you were big and slow a center, tall and agile , a guard, as so on, nowdays it is all fucked up
> Jordan today would most definitely average 50 points per game and geeould have play as much time as LeBron, in terms of years



KD is a 7fter who can move and shoot like a shooting guard...

Also MJ would not average 50 points. That's just stupid, no player tries to average that much. You would have to be on a shit team and practically play 48 mins every game. Those aren't ingredients for winning a championship and pacing yourself throughout the season lmao.


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> KD is a 7fter who can move and shoot like a shooting guard...
> 
> Also MJ would not average 50 points. That's just stupid, no player tries to average that much. You would have to be on a shit team and practically play 48 mins every game. Those aren't ingredients for winning a championship and pacing yourself throughout the season lmao.


This is just a way of saying that with the no concat game is f today he would run wild,listen it is not my fault if they change the game into a  3 shooting game, and less phisicality, it is just the way it is, maybe within some years rules will change for the better again and bring some toughness in play as it used to be in the golden era of basketball, the 80 and 90
, And so it was in football


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> KD is a 7fter who can move and shoot like a shooting guard...
> 
> Also MJ would not average 50 points. That's just stupid, no player tries to average that much. You would have to be on a shit team and practically play 48 mins every game. Those aren't ingredients for winning a championship and pacing yourself throughout the season lmao.


Listen to who knows what is talking about


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Oct 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> This is just a way of saying that with the no concat game is f today he would run wild,listen it is not my fault if they change the game into a  3 shooting game, and less phisicality, it is just the way it is, maybe within some years rules will change for the better again and bring some toughness in play as it used to be in the golden era of basketball, the 80 and 90
> , And so it was in football



Toughness is just one aspect. But in other areas today's game is better. It's like in football. George Best and Pele were playing on awful pitches, and getting brutally kicked around all game. That doesn't mean Messi or Ronaldo aren't better etc.


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

Listen Chuck talk about Kd too


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 12, 2020)

maradona is the GOAT. unsurpassed skills +the current crop of star players could never handle the butchers he had to face every game

the only people who came close to his talent, imo, were r9 and and dinho but their careers weren't all that so guys with more trophies are seen as 'better'


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Toughness is just one aspect. But in other areas today's game is better. It's like in football. George Best and Pele were playing on awful pitches, and getting brutally kicked around all game. That doesn't mean Messi or Ronaldo aren't better etc.


You could have use maradona to compare it better, peke was too far back in the days and same with basketball, we are not talking about Chamberlain era, the 90 were not so back as you may thing , that was advance NBA basketball as well, just a lot more thought to handle, every shoot was a contests one and most with no fault


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> maradona is the GOAT. unsurpassed skills +the current crop of star players could never handle the butchers he had to face every game
> 
> the only people who came close to his talent, imo, were r9 and and dinho but their careers weren't all that so guys with more trophies are seen as 'better'


The first Ronaldo as well was something else  if you remember before his injury


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

Find me another one today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> maradona is the GOAT. unsurpassed skills +the current crop of star players could never handle the butchers he had to face every game
> 
> the only people who came close to his talent, imo, were r9 and and dinho but their careers weren't all that so guys with more trophies are seen as 'better'



IMO Messi is the goat.
But I like that you didn't include Pele, cause I don't find him that good.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 12, 2020)

@girafarig 
*The following error occurred:*
Now now. You can only give reputation 16 times per day. Just hold your horses.

But Xabi? Why?

R9 would be my goat to watch.
But Messi had more luck than him. Won more. And will go down as the greatest ever imo.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @girafarig
> *The following error occurred:*
> Now now. You can only give reputation 16 times per day. Just hold your horses.
> 
> ...



watching xabi xavi and messi side by side, xabi xavi always looked more impressive to me. i'm not denying that messi and cr7 have managed to keep themselves fit like no one else, i understand that cr7 is the header god of all times, that messi's consistency throughout the years is fantastic etc but xabi xavi had more quality and his performances for the NT were always just as good as for the club (not the case with messi).

but yes, i have never *enjoyed* watching anyone play as much as r9, personally. i can't describe him...his movements were liquid, for lack of a better word, when he was healthy. dinho was also amazing. neither had the grit though. diego had both the transcendental skill AND the grit.

edit:

for the record, none of these are my _favorite_ players, though

edit2: 

begone, idiot name spelling!!!


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

Maradona was better then Messi or not? They are close, but I give always the win to who came first lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> watching xabi and messi side by side, xabi always looked more impressive to me. i'm not denying that messi and cr7 have managed to keep themselves fit like no one else, i understand that cr7 is the header god of all times, that messi's consistency throughout the years is fantastic etc but xabi had more quality and his performances for the NT were always just as good as for the club (not the case with messi).
> 
> but yes, i have never *enjoyed* watching anyone play as much as r9, personally. i can't describe him...his movements were liquid, for lack of a better word, when he was healthy. dinho was also amazing. neither had the grit though. diego had both the transcendental skill AND the grit.


Pirlo better then xavi imo but, I am Italian soooo


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Pirlo better then xavi imo



pirlo and gattuso are my favorite players (together). and yes, pirlo at times matched xabi's  xavi's quality but i wouldn't say he was better. but i mean...i'm putting xabi xavi above messi so...

paul scholes was hardly 'worse' than xabi xavi, too.

edit:

begone, idiot name spelling!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> watching xabi and messi side by side, xabi always looked more impressive to me. i'm not denying that messi and cr7 have managed to keep themselves fit like no one else, i understand that cr7 is the header god of all times, that messi's consistency throughout the years is fantastic etc but xabi had more quality and his performances for the NT were always just as good as for the club (not the case with messi).
> 
> but yes, i have never *enjoyed* watching anyone play as much as r9, personally. i can't describe him...his movements were liquid, for lack of a better word, when he was healthy. dinho was also amazing. neither had the grit though. diego had both the transcendental skill AND the grit.



You mean Xavi?
Well the duo Xavi Iniesta is probably the reason Barca (AND Spain) won all those trophies.
Great  players - the both of them. But I don't think there are any players in the world who can do what Messi can. R9 probably would've been, but his injuries took all that joy away from us. 

Dinho was great too. I have to admit that. Too bad he didn't last that long because of his lifestlye.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> *You mean Xavi?*
> Well the duo Xavi Iniesta is probably the reason Barca (AND Spain) won all those trophies.
> Great  players - the both of them. But I don't think there are any players in the world who can do what Messi can. R9 probably would've been, but his injuries took all that joy away from us.
> 
> Dinho was great too. I have to admit that. Too bad he didn't last that long because of his lifestlye.



yes, of course. sorry for the confusion 

i don't think there's anything that messi can do that diego couldn't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> pirlo and gattuso are my favorite players (together). and yes, pirlo at times matched xabi's quality but i wouldn't say he was better. but i mean...i'm putting xabi above messi so...


Gattuso the dog! We call him Ringhio which means when a dog grawl
He compansate his lack of skill with pure competiveness and strength
Anyway better defender ever, maldini, baresi and cannavaro better goalkeeper Buffon all made in italy


----------



## DeVision (Oct 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> yes, of course. sorry for the confusion
> 
> i don't think there's anything that messi can do that diego couldn't



I'm one of the people who think that the athletes evolved (like @T.D.A explained earlier). So everything that Messi is doing is greater than the same things Diego did (cause the opponents were worse). But I didn't see much Maradona games. It's hard to judge.


----------



## Blade (Oct 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Oct 12, 2020)

> Former Manchester City and FC Barcelona youth winger Joan Roman has changed his name to Goku, the lead character from Japanese manga and anime series Dragon Ball.
> 
> The 27-year-old, who currently plays for Polish second division side Miedz Legnica, has already added his new name to his social media profiles and asked people to “respect” his decision, saying the name better reflects his personality and outlook on life.
> 
> "I am grateful to Joan for what I have lived, for all the positive things he left me, but now I am Goku,” he wrote on Instagram.


Lol.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 12, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Lol.


He was 27 years too late, but he saw the light in the end


----------



## Lurko (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## shaantu (Oct 12, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Lol.


the fuck is this


----------



## Blade (Oct 12, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Lol.








pictured: ssj roman, moments before entering into the field


----------



## Blade (Oct 12, 2020)

wait

ssj ''goku'', since now thats his name


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

ME Stephen A
Perkins @T.D.A 
who wants to take max


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

lmaoo i love shannon cheersleding and skip annoyng as usual lol, he is such a bad cheerleader for jordan man ...


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

shaantu said:


> the fuck is this


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: ssj roman, moments before entering into the field


 that is his pet by the way


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 12, 2020)

You can't be GOAT if you lost six championships.


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You can't be GOAT if you lost six championships.


Maaaxx we found you!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Maaaxx we found you!


Woahhh chill.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

Finally the Mafia game is no more 

I'm free



Went on a big protest for it to end.


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2020)

I AM SINGING IN THE RAIN..... LOLOLOLOL


----------



## DeVision (Oct 13, 2020)

Why am I up for debate? I lost 1M rep, but won 20 CC points. I'm rich af!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why am I up for debate? I lost 1M rep, but won 20 CC points. I'm rich af!



And 12k posts.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And 12k posts.



Oh damn. I'm really rich. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2020)

@Gin 
@Alibaba Saluja 
@Redline 
@January 


So far I am up you asses! Better put your vote on someone else!


----------



## January (Oct 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Gin
> @Alibaba Saluja
> @Redline
> @January
> ...




There is still time till 16th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Gin
> @Alibaba Saluja
> @Redline
> @January
> ...



I destroyed @Gin 's career. ME. OL wouldn't belive it if they saw.


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Gin
> @Alibaba Saluja
> @Redline
> @January
> ...


Lol..Mickey I had it on Sabo but as soon as you sponsorize your new all in game I gave you my vote for good luck!


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2020)

January said:


> There is still time till 16th.


Just enough time to cash in on time


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I destroyed @Gin 's career. ME. OL wouldn't belive it if they saw.


I saw it and I still don't believe you


----------



## January (Oct 13, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse , Once i make a prediction it has to come true.

So, if you don't lose by then, i'll personally enter into battle royale to make my prediction come true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 13, 2020)

Flame said:


> I saw it and I still don't believe you



Seems like I'm his cryptonite. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse i've seen it countless times.

Being in a winning streak and in the last moment going all in/betting like crazy to try to maximize the gains. That's how addiction works 

I'll be here for you though don't worry


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2020)

January said:


> @Mickey Mouse , Once i make a prediction it has to come true.
> 
> So, if you don't lose by then, i'll personally enter into battle royale to make my prediction come true.



Sorry, King Crimson, but you about to get GERd!!!


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

girafarig said:


> maradona is the GOAT. unsurpassed skills +the current crop of star players could never handle the butchers he had to face every game
> 
> the only people who came close to his talent, imo, were r9 and and dinho but their careers weren't all that so guys with more trophies are seen as 'better'



kaka is my all time fav and he was part of that legendary OG brazil team 

miss those days, they were all insanely good


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> kaka is my all time fav and he was part of that legendary OG brazil team
> 
> miss those days, they were all insanely good



to think the turks played them TWICE in that WC and could have won both times tbh. turkey 2002 massively underrated team...

anyway, to me, the argentina NT of 2002 (with crespo, old batigol etc) was just as 'skilled' overall as that glorious brazilian side.

still, pre-injury r9 was peerless.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

girafarig said:


> to think the turks played them TWICE in that WC and could have won both times tbh. turkey 2002 massively underrated team...
> 
> anyway, to me, the argentina NT of 2002 (with crespo, old batigol etc) was just as 'skilled' overall as that glorious brazilian side.
> 
> still, pre-injury r9 was peerless.



r9 > r7 confirmed


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 13, 2020)

cr7=god of headers tho

and i like a good header

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

girafarig said:


> cr7=god of headers tho
> 
> and i like a good header



well

he is tall


----------



## Shanks (Oct 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Finally the Mafia game is no more
> 
> I'm free
> 
> ...


I’ll see you there tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2020)

Anyone want to gift me some CC points?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Anyone want to gift me some CC points?



Go to the chrolloseum and earn it.....deadbeat.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Go to the chrolloseum and earn it.....deadbeat.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Go to the chrolloseum and earn it.....deadbeat.



That's beneath me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> That's beneath me



Says the man Odening out here for CC.


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2020)

Les go TD I give you 2 cc point for 2 million! Are you in?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I’ll see you there tomorrow





Usopp won't rest until we're part of the same scum team.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 13, 2020)

*Playing as scum is the best. *


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

Oh you were talking about CR7?

My 2cents

CR7's gfs must have a really hard time with his mother.

Old portuguese woman from a small village/town. I know the type. No woman is good enough for his child.

Believe me, the money they would get from an eventual divorce would be a just compensation for the time they had to deal with the mother in law.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Playing as scum is the best. *



I wanted to play as scum.

In this game if I had been scum with @Go D. Usopp it would have been utterly chaos in the scum chat. He alone made his teammates sweat. Imagine two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 13, 2020)

Haven’t being watching re:zero btw. Other sites have too much ads without ad- blocker in my iPad and no Rem.

Anyone got other good anime dub I can watch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanki (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> kaka is my all time fav and he was part of that legendary OG brazil team
> 
> miss those days, they were all insanely good


Kaka only played 25 minutes in that peak legendary Brazil team 

It was based around the 3 R's. 06 team had the hype but disappointed. Zidane took the throne.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Haven’t being watching re:zero btw. Other sites have too much ads without ad- blocker in my iPad and no Rem.
> 
> Anyone got other good anime dub I can watch?


If you go to por*hub.....I'm sure you could watch any anime you want.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> If you go to por*hub.....I'm sure you could watch any anime you want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Haven’t being watching re:zero btw. Other sites have too much ads without ad- blocker in my iPad and no Rem.
> 
> Anyone got other good anime dub I can watch?


Redline movie


----------



## Lurko (Oct 13, 2020)

Yes even that lewdman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yes even that lewdman.


@DeVision Lurker is calling you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm no lewdman. I can be lewdlord.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 14, 2020)

I am the lewdess one here.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm no lewdman. I can be *lewdlord*.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I am the lewdess one here.


Lewding to 1 character for 10 years doesn't count


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Lewding to 1 character for 10 years doesn't count


Faithful Lewdness


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

Btw, @DeVision @Light D Lamperouge @B Rabbit  Happy Hump Day 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Btw, @DeVision @Light D Lamperouge @B Rabbit  Happy Hump Day
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



We live in different worlds. Your hump and my hump are not the same. Infidel.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Btw, @DeVision @Light D Lamperouge @B Rabbit  Happy Hump Day
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2020)

Video not available.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Video not available.


Works fine for me? 

Its "My Humps" by the Black Eye Peas.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Video not available.


Risking a perma ban


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Aaron Tōshiro @Oreki Did you guys leave  did notice the inactivity , nothing much.


I'm aliveeeeee


----------



## Gledania (Oct 14, 2020)

Aaron Tōshiro said:


> I'm aliveeeeee


which guy is lewder between @DeVision and @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> which guy is lewder between @DeVision and @Light D Lamperouge



@Flame was fooling around with almost everyone and everything here. He says you're by far the worst.


----------



## January (Oct 14, 2020)

Received 999 likes.



1 more like to reach 1000 and get some award.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Oct 14, 2020)

@Sabo , thanks for the likes bro. 

Didn't get any award for reaching 1000 likes.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

January said:


> @Sabo , thanks for the likes bro.
> 
> Didn't get any award for reaching 1000 likes.


Usually, it takes 30mins~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Oct 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Usually, it takes 30mins~


In these times, i'm not sure whether i'll live that long.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2020)

January said:


> In these times, i'm not sure whether i'll live that long.



You have dislikes. That's why you won't get any award.


----------



## January (Oct 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You have dislikes. That's why you won't get any award.


I wonder whether you get an award for 1000 dislikes.

Now that would be something.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You have dislikes. That's why you won't get any award.



Yeah, about 38M around the world


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2020)

Well. Off to work again. Damnit


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm having withdrawal symptons from the Mafia game.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm having withdrawal symptons from the Mafia game.


Try watching anime on the website that @Lurker recommended.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Try watching anime on the website that @Lurker recommended.



I see you're putting in the work for my third lewd rating ever.

Commendable.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

I gave two so far but I don't even remember to who I gave the first one


----------



## Gledania (Oct 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Flame was fooling around with almost everyone and everything here. He says you're by far the worst.


Wait what ?
@Flame  come in here


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I see you're putting in the work for my third lewd rating ever.
> 
> Commendable.


Oh? I was just trying to be helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Oh? I was just trying to be helpful



What we call killing two birds with one stone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Oct 14, 2020)

@Sabo -kun got my award.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

Also @Go D. Usopp

As a true Usopp fan, you are worthy of these emotes.



Do what you like with them (even ignoring them if you want or if you already have them )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

Good night all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## January (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 14, 2020)

*I am not lewd. *


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Wait what ?
> @Flame  come in here


Stop tagging me without my consent, i'm still seeing my therapist from the last time you did that. Next time you do that i'm calling every major agency to be on your ass whether it be the CIA, BND, Mossad, MI6 or DGSE. Last warning


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 14, 2020)

_*Glen *_


----------



## Gledania (Oct 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> Stop tagging me without my consent, i'm still seeing my therapist from the last time you did that. Next time you do that i'm calling every major agency to be on your ass whether it be the CIA, BND, Mossad, MI6 or DGSE. Last warning


YOU DON'T SCARE ME MARIO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> YOU DON'T SCARE ME MARIO


*Any rude reply to me or Flame that lacks substance (specific feats, arguments, etc.) runs the risk of being ignored with a disapproving rep comment, but sometimes just being sufficiently rude works too. I’ve learned that it’s a much more efficient, dismissive reply. Whether or not they simp to you, or “are you”, is irrelevant to me.  You may revenge-neg as you see fit but I wouldn’t count on it changing anything.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Oct 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Any rude reply to me or Flame that lacks substance (specific feats, arguments, etc.) runs the risk of being ignored with a disapproving rep comment, but sometimes just being sufficiently rude works too. I’ve learned that it’s a much more efficient, dismissive reply. Whether or not they simp to you, or “are you”, is irrelevant to me.  You may revenge-neg as you see fit but I wouldn’t count on it changing anything.*


@Lyren Your text changed the entire forum maru


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> YOU DON'T SCARE ME MARIO


Mario people is NOT a race. How about you fucking calm yourself and put yourself in check friend


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Lyren Your text changed the entire forum maru


*Lewd man. *


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lewd man. *



Did you just assume Glen's gender? That's insulting.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did you just assume Glen's gender? That's insulting.


*No. 





He sent pics...  



That's when I understood why Fujitora blinded himself. *


----------



## Gledania (Oct 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> Mario people is NOT a race. How about you fucking calm yourself and put yourself in check friend


I rep anyone who get the reference


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I rep anyone who get the reference



I have a question.....for God.

Now gimme my reps, you psycho.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 14, 2020)

Light


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 14, 2020)

Hey Gled.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Hey Gled.


Hey Kin

How is life ?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I rep anyone who get the reference


Racist towards Italians I see.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Racist towards Italians I see.



@Gianfi request a Gled ban.


----------



## Gianfi (Oct 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Gianfi request a Gled ban.


@Soca  please permaban Gledinosaur


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Soca  please permaban Gledinosaur


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Hey Kin
> 
> How is life ?


Great tbh. Hope life is treating you well too.


----------



## Soca (Oct 14, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Soca  please permaban Gledinosaur


will do


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I rep anyone who get the reference


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Racist towards Italians I see.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)

@DeVision you mad redline took her?


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @DeVision you mad redline took her?


We just went out for a weekend  boat trip nothing else


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)

Aaron Tōshiro said:


> I'm aliveeeeee


Raoooo FFS I read light talked about sending pictures I thought about you...lmaoooo
How is it going? Where the f are you posting nowdays why don't you stay more and the convo and support my madness!?


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)

January said:


> I wonder whether you get an award for 1000 dislikes.
> 
> Now that would be something.


Yeah..like a naughty boy award or bad boy premium class, Bart trophy  and so on lol


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

I know it's good but it's mine!

Stop stealing my stuff!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 14, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Well?



Do you want the real answer or the real answer?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


Yamato

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)

Michey and shrike at the last betting day


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)

Me winning bets...


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

Me building a harem while you guys are in the Casino

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)

like it the way it is. If it got too hot in utah your man gonna change his name to IdahoCrip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)

like it the way it is. If it got too hot in utah your man gonna change his name to IdahoCrip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 14, 2020)

Ohayo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Ohayo


Hey. Hi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 14, 2020)

How it going?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)

nagdo said:


> How it going?


Good.


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 14, 2020)

How is everyone doin? felt like years since i read One Piece,  i almost forgot how Luffy looks


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

♪And you can seeeee my heeeeeeeeeart beatiiiiiiing  

♪You can see it through my cheeeeeeeeeest 

  Said I'm terrifieeeeeeed but I not leaving ♪

 I know that I must pass this teeeeeeest ♪ 

So just pull the trigger


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm bored


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm bored


Go to sleep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm bored



thats what happens when a mafia game ends and now u return to being a normal ningen intsead of baam


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats what happens when a mafia game ends and now u return to being a normal ningen intsead of baam


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm bored


Do you want me to send you en episode of bondocks?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Go to sleep



Picture it.

Earning money while sleeping 



Go D. Usopp said:


> thats what happens when a mafia game ends and now u return to being a normal ningen intsead of baam



True. It's the withdrawal symptoms from losing the power 

*However
*
It seems Hero and Aries games are gonna be even more crazy. 

The roles that Hero posted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Picture it.
> 
> Earning money while sleeping
> 
> ...


Yeah, get a suga momma (or daddy)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Do you want me to send you en episode of bondocks?



Send me money


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Yeah, get a suga momma (or daddy)



While sleeping, not while in bed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

Talking about TOG.

The Great Drought still hasn't ended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> While sleeping, not while in bed


Have you never wake up to a Gucci bag next to you?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

Or be a Youtuber


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

FUCK YEAH! I FINALLY GOT APPROVAL TO UNBLOCK IMGUR  

Next step, I work on all of Ali's recommended sites


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> FUCK YEAH! I FINALLY GOT APPROVAL TO UNBLOCK IMGUR
> 
> Next step, I work on all of Ali's recommended sites


Page... 
I am getting up  there to get at least fifth this time


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Send me money


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2020)

Por!hub has the funniest and best posts ever lol.


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Por!hub has the funniest and best posts ever lol.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

Why are your images always blocked (even on my phone)?


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Go D. Usopp
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



sup ningen


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> sup ningen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2020)

You guys all have terrible sleeping patterns. @Redline is it 6am~ now and you were up all night?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @DeVision you mad redline took her?


?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2020)

@MO
@Soca 


I do not know why....but every time I listen to this.....I filled with such.....nostalgia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Oct 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> ?


Funny your avatar is harley quinn. I've been tryna catch up witht the show for the past 2 days 



Mickey Mouse said:


> @MO
> @Soca
> 
> 
> I do not know why....but every time I listen to this.....I filled with such.....nostalgia


It's not safe to be showing me fine ladies at 1:30 am sir


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> Funny your avatar is harley quinn. I've been tryna catch up witht the show for the past 2 days



Watched Suicide Squad a few days ago:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Watched Suicide Squad a few days ago:


I will also now watch this...right now...


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> I will also now watch this...right now...





Approved by Lew D. Lamperouge


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 15, 2020)

Hellooooooo
































































And goodbye


----------



## Blade (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You guys all have terrible sleeping patterns. @Redline is it 6am~ now and you were up all night?


I am working night shifts as a security guard on a parking lobby lol..you guys keep me company


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2020)

Blade said:


>


----------



## Blade (Oct 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy !!!



hbd ningen @Dragon D. Luffy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Oct 15, 2020)

hb man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Oct 15, 2020)

im back to playing league of legends
and god, i've forgot how cancer this game with its community can be


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)

shaantu said:


> im back to playing league of legends
> and god, i've forgot how cancer this game with its community can be



oh i was just thinking of going bk to try and rank a bit b4 end of season

but things dont change do they ahahah


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hbd ningen @Dragon D. Luffy





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy





Sabo said:


> Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 15, 2020)

Sorcerer girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xebec (Oct 15, 2020)

lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> lol


Should be Laido carrying everyone


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Should be Laido carrying everyone


Should be Oden!


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2020)

Kaidou's Boro breath smh!


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Kaidou's Boro breath smh!



vs usopp's regular sleep star


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2020)

*Pocket knife *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Kaidou's Boro breath smh!



I'm an Admiral stan now.


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm an Admiral stan now.


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Pocket knife *


Why i didn't see you play at the chorrolloseum? You could have use that talent


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Why i didn't see you play at the chorrolloseum? You could have use that talent



What about you in my game?


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What about you in my game?


I won enough for this unlucky 2020 to be honest, also I am not so skilled as the Grandmaster Miwank above


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Why i didn't see you play at the chorrolloseum? You could have use that talent


*Found it boring tbh. *


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Found it boring tbh. *


I thought you like rolling!?
And there was a reward along with a risk! 
I like to bet anyway so it was easy for me to get involved


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> I thought you like rolling!?
> And there was a reward along with a risk!
> I like to bet anyway so it was easy for me to get involved


*I like to gamble and bet too, but not like this lol. I prefer losing money *


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I like to gamble and bet too, but not like this lol. I prefer losing money *


Join the club ma dude. $20K down before I went dry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2020)

*Happy Birthday @Go D. Usopp 
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Go D. Usopp 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Go D. Usopp 




Have a happy day bro



Also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Happy Birthday @Go D. Usopp *





Sabo said:


> Happy Birthday @Go D. Usopp
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Lurker said:


> Happy Birthday @Go D. Usopp





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Happy Birthday @Go D. Usopp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ty ningens 

altho its fken tomoro and light's timezone is too OP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ty ningens
> 
> altho its fken tomoro and light's timezone is too OP


It's the 16th here


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> It's the 16th here



still 3 hours left for it here lol

but man imagine if my bd was april 1st ahahah


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)

w8 u changed the thread title too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 u changed the thread title too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 15, 2020)

Happy Belated Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy

and Happy Bday @Go D. Usopp, have a great one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy
> 
> and Happy Bday @Go D. Usopp, have a great one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Go D. Usopp



i dont even drink

but i love this gif already ahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> but i love this gif already ahahaha


*You're welcome scum. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *You're welcome scum. *



lamp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Oct 16, 2020)

Happy birthday @Go D. Usopp May all your lies become true zehahaha.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 16, 2020)

Again!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 16, 2020)

Happy birthday @Go D. Usopp

Have a good one.




Certified Usopp fan

​


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 16, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2020)

Happy birthday Usopp!


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2020)

hbd usopp~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Go D. Usopp !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2020)

Happy Birthday @hehey !!!


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 16, 2020)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> Happy birthday @Go D. Usopp May all your lies become true zehahaha.





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Happy birthday @Go D. Usopp
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> ...





DeVision said:


> Happy birthday Usopp!





Flame said:


> hbd usopp~





Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Go D. Usopp !!!



Cheers ningens !!!!



also hbd @hehey we r on same day lmao

@Dragon D. Luffy  was 1 day b4 us haha


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 16, 2020)

Ahh the OL when a new Chapter drops Ahh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hehey (Oct 16, 2020)

Thx for the bday wishes i guess.... today i am officially an old fart...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2020)

hehey said:


> Thx for the bday wishes i guess.... today i am officially an old fart...



Hey hey, hehey. Happy birthday. But don't insult people who are 2 years older than you.


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 16, 2020)

Happy bday guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 16, 2020)

Rias Gremory


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Rias Gremory


My job is done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 16, 2020)

Highschool DxD

Genre: Harem x Hentai

HxH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2020)

What’s everyone up to this Friday night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> What’s everyone up to this Friday night



exams ripp

full @Light D Lamperouge mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> full @Light D Lamperouge mode


*I am done for the year. 



Might have some mid term exams though. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am done for the year. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Might have some mid term exams though. *



im barely getting started with midterms lmaoo


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> exams ripp
> 
> full @Light D Lamperouge mode


Studying from home , exams online... tough times.


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> What’s everyone up to this Friday night


Almost falling asleep


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Almost felling aspleep


Either just sleep or hop on Lurker favourite website for 30secs will help


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2020)

So my work mate recently told me he made $400k full time over 3 years playing texa holden. Imagine that life style. Travel around the world, playing tourney during the day, hop online at night, meeting bitches, getting chased by gangsters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Either just sleep or hop on Lurker favourite website for 30secs will help


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> So my work mate recently told me he made $400k full time over 3 years playing texa holden. Imagine that life style. Travel around the world, playing tourney during the day, hop online at night, meeting bitches, getting chased by gangsters


I wish I could do that


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> I wish I could do that


Poker is a skill based game. Find idiots to play with and avoid the pros. Focus on the long term games.. aim above 50% winning odds, and it’s possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 16, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2020)

1388017144110



__ Lurko
__ Feb 16, 2014
__ 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2020)

Snapchat duckface.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 16, 2020)

damn this video randomly popped up on my youtube main page


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2020)

shaantu said:


> damn this video randomly popped up on my youtube main page


He is no god damn hero, damnit


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2020)

TFW you promise a coworker you'll help him move.
Now it's a saturday and I'm up at 7am. SMH.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> TFW you promise a coworker you'll help him move.
> Now it's a saturday and I'm up at 7am. SMH.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> TFW you promise a coworker you'll help him move.
> Now it's a saturday and I'm up at 7am. SMH.


On a scale of 1 to Robin, how hot is she?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 17, 2020)

Bro that anime snapchat filter


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> On a scale of 1 to Robin, how hot is she?



It's a dude. And I didn't even get to see his wife, cause she was already at the new appartment. FML


----------



## Lurko (Oct 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's a dude. And I didn't even get to see his wife, cause she was already at the new appartment. FML


How dare she did not sweat herself to keep the slave laborers entertained


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> How dare she did not sweat herself to keep the slave laborers entertained



Right?!
Well.. I've learned something.


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> On a scale of 1 to Robin, how hot is she?


Fukuroko level most probably' ohhh it's  a dude sure my bad how foolish


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> 1388017144110
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You gonna have zoron fan wetting their pants lol next time u grab a sword with your teeth


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 17, 2020)

from yaraon
*Famous entertainer who reads One Piece turns over to Kimetsu no Yaiba

*


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> On a scale of 1 to Robin, how hot is she?


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Canute87 (Oct 17, 2020)

So a 10?


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> So a 10?


lol yeah a ten inches


----------



## Irene (Oct 17, 2020)

Jokes on dis poll 

I am always broke


----------



## January (Oct 17, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse , Was the convo-poll a success?


----------



## Irene (Oct 17, 2020)

I-
 not bland ass vivi winning over reiju 

2020 is truly horrific


----------



## Irene (Oct 17, 2020)

I hope 2021 is more like 2019 and less like 2020


----------



## January (Oct 17, 2020)

Irene said:


> I hope 2021 is more like 2019 and less like 2020


2021 is gonna be something new entirely.


----------



## Irene (Oct 17, 2020)

Dont mind me just posting some quality music in dis convo


----------



## Irene (Oct 17, 2020)

January said:


> 2021 is gonna be something new entirely.


Like 'good' new or trying to up 2020 bs new


----------



## January (Oct 17, 2020)

Irene said:


> Like 'good' new or trying to up 2020 bs new


Well, better than 2020 for sure, but it'll have it's own problems.

Maybe some good changes as well, i hope.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2020)

2021 can't be good. Cause it starts with @January . Right @Mickey Mouse ?


----------



## January (Oct 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 2021 can't be good. Cause it starts with @January . Right @Mickey Mouse ?


Do look forward to the hell i'll bring.


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Snapchat duckface.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 17, 2020)

Morning lively people

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2020)

Irene said:


> Dont mind me just posting some quality music in dis convo


----------



## Blade (Oct 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 17, 2020)

Irene said:


> I hope 2021 is more like 2019 and less like 2020





January said:


> 2021 is gonna be something new entirely.



bold of u guys to assume there will be 2021


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2020)

the calm belt? this the velvet i like


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2020)

rip


----------



## Shanks (Oct 17, 2020)

@January is always the worst month here. Bush fires everywhere. Can we replace @January with @june ?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @January is always the worst month here. Bush fires everywhere. Can replace @January with @june ?



If we could get rid of him, we would've a long time ago.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice Avy @Underworld Broker


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Nice Avy @Underworld Broker



thank you~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 17, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> thank you~


See you again in a month


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> rip



i actually liked the 2nd one

rarely like rock stuff

but that one is nice actually



Underworld Broker said:


> thank you~



has to be 2b right??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 18, 2020)

Saturday night for most of you guys. Hope you are having fun.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i actually liked the 2nd one
> 
> rarely like rock stuff
> 
> ...



Yeah its 2b

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 18, 2020)

Morning 

God bless all of you

:spookyoni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 18, 2020)

@Daisuke Jigen 









Best FF girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 18, 2020)

Also @Daisuke Jigen

Old gen up until FFX:

Rikku > Yuffie > Terra > rest?


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2020)

morning folk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> morning folk



Hey dude. Everything okay?


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey dude. Everything okay?


Currently yes. 

How are you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> Currently yes.
> 
> How are you?



My muscles ache after carrying all the furniture. XD

And I'm pissed off because of corona. Seems like they want to lock down Germany again. I won't be able to drive home for Christmas.
But other than that I'm good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Oct 18, 2020)

Damn, it's calm here.

Too calm.

Bye.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 18, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> My muscles ache after carrying all the furniture. XD
> 
> And I'm pissed off because of corona. Seems like they want to lock down Germany again. I won't be able to drive home for Christmas.
> But other than that I'm good.



Well if it hasn't happened yet then there's still a chance you could head over. Or bring them to you


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, it's calm here.
> 
> Too calm.
> 
> Bye.



I heard from a good source (@T.D.A ) that @Flame is about to post @Gledinos ' nudes to make the biggest OL war there ever was.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> Well if it hasn't happened yet then there's still a chance you could head over. Or bring them to you



Well.. It didn't but it will soon.
I hope the corona enemies will prevail soon. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Oct 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I heard from a good source (@T.D.A ) that @Flame is about to post @Gledinos ' nudes to make the biggest OL war there ever was.



Fake new T.D.A is a good source? now


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well.. It didn't but it will soon.
> I hope the corona enemies will prevail soon. XD



not used to u with a zoro avi

like... at all

u ok?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Fake new T.D.A is a good source? now



We'll see soon enough. 
You think he won't? 



Go D. Usopp said:


> not used to u with a zoro avi
> 
> like... at all
> 
> u ok?



I had Zoro avys before.


----------



## Irene (Oct 18, 2020)

@T.D.A what is the latest tea here ?


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We'll see soon enough.
> You think he won't?
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea what the fuck man

you removed godfather again 


Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Missing the cuffs


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> Missing the cuffs


*That comes later. *


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *That comes later. *


It's fucking sunday, it's a day for relaxing not lewdity


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's fucking sunday, it's a day for relaxing not lewdity


*I have no idea what you are talking about. I was talking about the cuffs on her sleeves. *


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I have no idea what you are talking about. I was talking about the cuffs on her sleeves. *


Lies. I see through your games


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> Lies. I see through your games


​


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> oh yea what the fuck man
> 
> you removed godfather again
> 
> Missing the cuffs




Will bring it back soon enough. 

About the other message: So it was a NF thing? AGAIN?


Light D Lamperouge said:


> *That comes later. *



You know it was lewd when @Soca lewd-rates you.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I had Zoro avys before.



i must've missed them 

its either the don or robin/OPM character or sm grill lol


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i must've missed them
> 
> its either the don or robin/OPM character or sm grill lol



You forgot my Godess RiRi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 18, 2020)

Bleach here huh?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mariko (Oct 18, 2020)

@Gledinos non. ça se voit quand même lol! 

Je connais pas le manga d'origine par contre.


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2020)

Top 4


----------



## Shanks (Oct 18, 2020)

Best girl poll is wild. I’m loving. It!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Bleach here huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i actually liked the 2nd one
> 
> rarely like rock stuff
> 
> ...


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Top 4



i miss groot already


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i miss groot already


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 18, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp

Rikku > Yuffie > Terra > Rydia > rest

Or

Rikku > Terra > Rydia > Yuffie > rest

Also

Should we put Tifa in here?

This is f*cking hard. We need to decide. It's an existencial question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Oct 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Gledinos non. ça se voit quand même lol!
> 
> Je connais pas le manga d'origine par contre.


Il donne envie.

Ya des épées. 

C'est cool les épées.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 18, 2020)

Btw she appeared when I was looking for Yuffie pics.



Who's this?

She's cute


----------



## Shanks (Oct 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Btw she appeared when I was looking for Yuffie pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't know... then yeah no one knows


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 18, 2020)

My investigation skills are PK tier





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Btw she appeared when I was looking for Yuffie pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's Kyrie Canaan, a minor character from Final Fantasy VII Remake and the female protagonist in a FFVII side story.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Go D. Usopp
> 
> Rikku > Yuffie > Terra > Rydia > rest
> 
> ...



i didnt play a single ff game, so idk all of them

i did watch alot of ff videos tho lmao

rikku >> all thats established

and tifa is overrated, but not too bad 

if i have to put on my tier specialist hat, i'll say

rikku > yuna > yuffie > tifa > rest

mainly cuz idk the rest much i guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i didnt play a single ff game, so idk all of them
> 
> i did watch alot of ff videos tho lmao
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Btw she appeared when I was looking for Yuffie pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its kyrie

from ff7r


----------



## Blade (Oct 18, 2020)

also

tifa >>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i didnt play a single ff game, so idk all of them
> 
> i did watch alot of ff videos tho lmao
> 
> ...





I thought you had played at least FFX and FFVII



You only watched vids and you know Rikku is best girl.



Your COO is beastly.



Can't say Yuffie had a lot of interactions 'cause she was an optional character in the original FFVII game.

Rydia as one of the myriad of playable characters in FFIV didn't get much interactions if memory serves me right.

Terra being the protagonist in a GOAT game is automatically in a top girl list.

Rikku is Rikku 'nuff said.

Like Perona or Kurumi she just needs to be herself for top girl 

Tifa I think she deserves a spot. She's a quality character.

Yuna is good, it's just she's overshadowed by Rikku. 

But her summons are 

So for now...

Rikku > Terra > Tifa > Yuna > Yuffie > Rydia > rest.

Terra is a *gorgeous *magician. She takes 2nd place for now .

Yes I guess this is it.



All top quality girls though.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


>







Blade said:


> also
> 
> tifa >>



Tifa's theme is amazing. One of the best tracks in FFVII imho


----------



## Blade (Oct 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Tifa's theme is amazing. One of the best tracks in FFVII imho





i have basically complete almost every ff game out there

ff4
ff8
ff6
ff7
ff10
ff5
ff12
ff type 0
ff14
ff15


is mostly my top 10 ff game list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 18, 2020)

Blade said:


> i have basically complete almost every ff game out there
> 
> ff4
> ff8
> ...



I played:

ff10
ff7
ff6
ff4
ff5
ff12
ffx-2

10 mostly for being the first one I played and being emotionally involved and all that stuif. Most are interchangeable though, never really though about it.

They are all great.

Then I stopped playing games and didn't play the rest nor the new ones

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Oct 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I played:
> 
> ff10
> ff7
> ...







i ain't a big fan of tidus

but this scene, is iconic meme levels


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 18, 2020)

Blade said:


> i ain't a big fan of tidus
> 
> but this scene, is iconic meme levels



Wtf

I didn't even remember that.


----------



## Blade (Oct 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wtf
> 
> I didn't even remember that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 18, 2020)

Blade said:


>





And there was actually someone who took the time  to compile all this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 18, 2020)

FF series is the best rpg series out there. Played all the games up to X-2, then irl got in the way, I guess. In FFX, I managed to get to the highest stats for all characters and got all their legendary weapons. Also max level for blitz ball. I remember the 1 week uni break, I literally played it for 16 hours per day (including some breaks in between) for 7 days straight to level up. Almost failed to deliver an assignment the next day. 

I still have FF 1 - 6 SNES roms on my laptop right now. Still play those from time to time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 18, 2020)

Not much love for FF9 



Sabo said:


> FF series is the best rpg series out there.



DQ and Suikoden series are quite nice jrpg too


----------



## Shanks (Oct 18, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Not much love for FF9
> 
> 
> 
> DQ and Suikoden series are quite nice jrpg too


Yeah, I loved RPGs in general. Played every single games I could get my hand onto in the younger days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Yeah, I loved RPGs in general

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2020)

So i bucked up something interesting


Damn This Tiger is something else.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 19, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> So i bucked up something interesting
> 
> 
> Damn This Tiger is something else.


4 - 5 years ago, you never posted on a convo thread once and never used an emoji. Times have changed ay, my dude.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 4 - 5 years ago, you never posted on a convo thread once and never used an emoji. Times have changed ay, my dude.



Those days we had Naruto, Bleach and One piece to discuss, threads to make serious and edits alike.

There was no time for random convo's


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 19, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Those days we had Naruto, Bleach and One piece to discuss, threads to make serious and edits alike.
> 
> There was no time for random convo's


Ahh yeah, prime NF forum, 3 raging telegram section every week. Those were the days


----------



## Xebec (Oct 19, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 
@MO
@RossellaFiamingo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 19, 2020)

Is that Matthew McConaughey?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Morning. What's up good people?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 19, 2020)

New Poll - Final Fantasy Best Girl  ? Let's settle this. Yuna > Riku

@Kinjin  or @Soca can you delete the current poll?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Not much love for FF9



FF9 seems great actually. It just I never happened to play it. 

Seems very Magic/Fantasy-like, similar to FF1-6. The type I like the most. 

Wish I had played it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> FF9 seems great actually. It just I never happened to play it.
> 
> Seems very Magic/Fantasy-like, similar to FF1-6. The type I like the most.
> 
> Wish I had played it


Don't!  You'll probably disappear from this place for a month.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> FF9 seems great actually. It just I never happened to play it.
> 
> Seems very Magic/Fantasy-like, similar to FF1-6. The type I like the most.
> 
> Wish I had played it


In all honestly, from memory (has it being 20 years?), it's really fun. Most memorable and unique part is probably the card game and Choco race.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> New Poll - Final Fantasy Best Girl  ? Let's settle this. Yuna > Riku
> 
> @Kinjin  or @Soca can you delete the current poll?



Yes!! I approve of this poll 

Options:

Rikku

Yuna 

Tifa

Terra 

Rydia

Yuffie

Aerith

Lenna

Garnet



Although Sabo. Do you agree that Yuna in FFX > Yuna in FFX-2?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Don't!  You'll probably disappear from this place for a month.



I'll come back stronger than ever 



Sabo said:


> In all honestly, from memory (has it being 20 years?), it's really fun. Most memorable and unique part is probably the card game and Choco race.



Damn I should play it. Feels like I'm missing something good.

Better than the blitz ball minigame?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Don't!  You'll probably disappear from this place for a month.



Garnet looks cute.

Make it month and half.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yes!! I approve of this poll
> 
> Options:
> 
> ...



Also this is too much quality to only have one vote option/various choices in the same poll.

Make it like PotW and GotW.

First choice 2 points.

Second choice 1 point.

Or 3 choices.

This poll is worthy of the extra work.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Oct 19, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> @MO
> @RossellaFiamingo


 Great Art 10/10.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 19, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> So i bucked up something interesting
> 
> 
> Damn This Tiger is something else.


Really?  just wow


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> Really?  just wow



Scary as fuck.

If the creation story is true how the fuck did we have dominion over shit like this?


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


If the Scabbards gonna stay alive and later on in the future gonna help Luffy fighting the GM, they are a force to be rekon with, no doubt about it


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Scary as fuck.
> 
> If the creation story is true how the fuck did we have dominion over shit like this?


That kinda remind me of that movie with val kilmer and the lions mans eaters ...have you seen that?


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> That kinda remind me of that movie with val kilmer and the lions mans eaters ...have you seen that?



Nah the only val kilmer movies I watched was "batman forever", " the saint"  and my all time favorite movie "top secret"


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> FF9 seems great actually. It just I never happened to play it.
> 
> Seems very Magic/Fantasy-like, similar to FF1-6. The type I like the most.
> 
> Wish I had played it



You should, it returns to a more fantasy like world compared to the tech advanced of 7/8/10. But characters are limited/restricted in predefined roles/class(can't choose who gets to be a summoner etc). Kind of simple that way but some might not like that 

Theme song is also nice. Vivi is my fav though he unfortunately 
*Spoiler*: __ 



dies, rip. Didn't get that part during my 1st play on steam 


Now that I think about it, the sense of self/existence is quite a prevailing theme in that game imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Nah the only val kilmer movies I watched was "batman forever", " the saint"  and my all time favorite movie "top secret"


Really? then you should watch this
And even more you should watch this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2020)

He is the goat, no other rapper gives you that emotions in their voice, he was real


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> @MO
> @RossellaFiamingo



They fucked.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> You should, it returns to a more fantasy like world compared to the tech advanced of 7/8/10. But characters are limited/restricted in predefined roles/class(can't choose who gets to be a summoner etc). Kind of simple that way but some might not like that



All things that I like  

Having a fantasy setting is something that I appreciate a lot and it's a classical RPG setting.

I enjoyed FF7 a lot but the materia system and magic being forgotten is not something I liked.

Having predefined roles/class is a classical RPG thing too and it's what I like the most. Personally I don't like to choose since I get really indecisive and it takes out my enjoyment of the game. The more predefined the better. FFXII had this problem for me.




> Theme song is also nice. Vivi is my fav though he unfortunately
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I saw Vivi in Kingdom Hearts. He seems nice and very wizard-ish.






> Now that I think about it, the *sense of self/existence is quite a prevailing theme *in that game imo.





Don't tease me like that 

Now I feel like I really should've played it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yes!! I approve of this poll
> 
> Options:
> 
> ...


@Blade since you played all the FF games, is this poll missing anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 19, 2020)

How could you miss Rinoa smh.




​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 19, 2020)

*Btw Kin, your sig is not showing. *


Kinjin said:


> How could you miss Rinoa smh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*@Rinoa you have to punish @Sabo now. *_


----------



## Shanks (Oct 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> How could you miss Rinoa smh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, yes! ‘Eyes on me’ was my fav song for a while back in 2000.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 19, 2020)

O





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Btw Kin, your sig is not showing. *
> 
> _*@Rinoa you have to punish @Sabo now. *_


Lol, I just woke up. And I summon Blake to help out 

Rin will forgive me


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> How could you miss Rinoa smh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. We were missing a FFVIII girl.





Sabo said:


> @Blade since you played all the FF games, is this poll missing anyone?



The only ones that might be worthy of being featured, which is doubtful, are Lightining, and to a lesser extent, Ashe.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 19, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Btw Kin, your sig is not showing. *
> 
> _*@Rinoa you have to punish @Sabo now. *_


I don't have a sig lol. The 3rd pic isn't showing though.

I agree, punish Alibaba and Sabo for forgetting your namesake @Rinoa


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Options:

Rikku

Yuna

Tifa

Terra

Rydia

Yuffie

Aerith

Lenna

Garnet

Rinoa

3 from FF7, 2 from FF10, 1 from FF4, FF5, FF6, FF8, FF9.

Seems about right.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Options:
> 
> Rikku
> 
> ...


Poll is getting too big


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

That just shows the amount of quality characters the Final Fantasy series have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 19, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja  Yuna is Yuna. I don’t compare versions. I like both FFX and X-2. X2 just gives her that extra spice that makes her even better.  And FFX have Thousand words.


----------



## Soca (Oct 19, 2020)

Evening folks


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> How could you miss Rinoa smh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true.


Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Btw Kin, your sig is not showing. *
> 
> _*@Rinoa you have to punish @Sabo now. *_





Kinjin said:


> I don't have a sig lol. The 3rd pic isn't showing though.
> 
> I agree, punish Alibaba and Sabo for forgetting your namesake @Rinoa


Maybe i should add FF8 to their names for a few hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  Yuna is Yuna. I don’t compare versions. I like both FFX and X-2. X2 just gives her that extra spice that makes her even better.  And FFX have Thousand words.



That's true commitment to a girl. I approve.


----------



## Soca (Oct 19, 2020)

Rin your name is a FF character?? 

TIL


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> Rin your name is a FF character??
> 
> TIL


Yes FFVIII, Rinoa Heartilly.
The first FF game i played also the only one i've finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 19, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Yes FFVIII, Rinoa Heartilly.
> The first FF game i played also the only one i've finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I don't have a sig lol. The 3rd pic isn't showing though.


*Lmao. But yeah, one isn't showing. *


Rinoa said:


> Maybe i should add FF8 to their names for a few hours.


*Do it Rin *


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

We're getting a Final Fantasy poll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2020)

Was FF 8 that game where as you get stronger so do your enemies?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Was FF 8 that game where as you get stronger so do your enemies?



Aye. The level scaling of FFVIII.

Not a feature I personally appreciate though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Aye. The level scaling of FFVIII.
> 
> Not a feature I personally appreciate though.



That never appealed to me.  That's probably why FF8 got no more love.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2020)

Jordan Peterson is back


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

In FFXIII the enemies scaled to your battle proficiency.

But level scaling was in FFVIII.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> That never appealed to me.  That's probably why FF8 got no more love.



It negates one of the reasons people like JRPG.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It negates one of the reasons people like JRPG.



Or any game where you get stronger.

That's why you had the optional areas with the crazy powerful enemies and the super bosses. It's a pretty simple formula that works.

Let the ricidously skilled people so the crazy shit like the royal guarders from devil may cry or the Legend of Zelda folks who can parry a guardian attack with wooden shield.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Or any game where you get stronger.
> 
> That's why you had the optional areas with the crazy powerful enemies and the super bosses. It's a pretty simple formula that works.
> 
> Let the ricidously skilled people so the crazy shit like the royal guarders from devil may cry or the Legend of Zelda folks who can parry a guardian attack with wooden shield.



That reminds me.

When I killed Omega Weapon and Dark Valefor in FFX, I felt really OP.



Then I saw my cousin´s save file which had all these neat buffs in the Legendary Weapons plus maxed char with all the Sphere Grid activated. Killed all Dark Aeons too. Includind Dark Bahamut, Dark Yojimbo, Dark Anima and the Dark Magus Sisters.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

But yeah Level Scaling isn´t something good.

Like it defeats the purpose of leveling up. FFVIII suffered from it.



Canute87 said:


> Let the ricidously skilled people so the crazy shit like the royal guarders from devil may cry or the Legend of Zelda folks who can parry a guardian attack with wooden shield.



That´s like a different level of dedication. You need to spend a ton of hours practising to be able to do stuff like that


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> But yeah Level Scaling isn´t something good.
> 
> Like it defeats the purpose of leveling up. FFVIII suffered from it.
> 
> ...



Yup it's more for those folks


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That reminds me.
> 
> When I killed Omega Weapon and Dark Valefor in FFX, I felt really OP.
> 
> ...


I felt accomplished when i took out Omega Mark X and Yiazmat.  And i didn't do crazy shit like those guys, I levelled up , got the best gear, got the megaelixirs and i was good. Took some time but it worked well.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m not on my computer and little busy right now. Will collate names and do poll in a few hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Damn talking about Final Fantasy really makes me feel nostalgic.

Went to check some Final Fantasy stuff now, specially X.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Damn talking about Final Fantasy really makes me feel nostalgic.
> 
> Went to check some Final Fantasy stuff now, specially X.


Try marathoning a SNES FF old game with game genie codes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Try marathoning a SNES FF old game with game genie codes.



Hmm I think the ones I played were the Advance versions for GBA. Emu and rom ofc.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 19, 2020)

I feel like I want to play FF again. Only with FF I get a feel of regret for not playing more.

But

If I play any game, I get bored out of my mind. The feeling I get from playing is not the same as when I was a young lad.

I blame spirituality for this.



RIP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xebec (Oct 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They fucked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2020)

Watch out kaidoooo lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 20, 2020)

_"Why do you build, knowing destruction is inevitable?" -Kelfa_

Also, the poll is up. Let me know if I'm missing anyone. Multiple votes and vote change available.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 20, 2020)

@Lurker  really likes his Final fantasy


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Lurker  really likes his Final fantasy


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> _"Why do you build, knowing destruction is inevitable?" -Kelfa_
> 
> Also, the poll is up. Let me know if I'm missing anyone. Multiple votes and vote change available.



rikky, yuna, and aelith for me

btw why dont u make the vote for miss ohara library changeable too

i bet alot of these ningens realized their mistake and want to change vote to vivi


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 20, 2020)

Tifa in advent children was a work of art

Chick could fight too


----------



## Shanks (Oct 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw why dont u make the vote for miss ohara library changeable too
> 
> i bet alot of these ningens realized their mistake and want to change vote to vivi



Too mush risk for people getting bribe and changing their votes later.  And can't change it in the end. The real Grand final is already over.. ya know that Vivi vs Robin match was wild... and hectic. That was the real deal.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 20, 2020)

Never played a single Final Fantasy game in my life.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 20, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Never played a single Final Fantasy game in my life.


Today would be a good start


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 20, 2020)

I wonder which one to start with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 20, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I wonder which one to start with.


FFX was my favourite. There should be free roms and emulator somewhere by now.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 20, 2020)

Free rom on a smart phone.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> _"Why do you build, knowing destruction is inevitable?" -Kelfa_
> 
> Also, the poll is up. Let me know if I'm missing anyone. Multiple votes and vote change available.







Joker is but a Virgin in front of this mass murderer psycopath. What a boss.







Can't we have the poll like PotW? 1st choice and 2nd choice. I think it would be better.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Can't we have the poll like PotW? 1st choice and 2nd choice. I think it would be better.



Thought about it... but then too many people would


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Tifa in advent children was a work of art
> 
> Chick could fight too



As far as I'm aware Advent Children Tifa is the best Tifa.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I wonder which one to start with.



Start with X or VI or VII or IV and play all of them.

They're that good.





Sabo said:


>



Top tier pics.

First one is 



Sabo said:


> Thought about it... but then too many people would



Sacrifices must be made.

That or 3 choices?

We could take out one or two if 3 choices.

Let's do it right.



2 choices. It's hard but it must be done for a correct assessment of who's the best FF girl.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

Pictured. 

I say "Make it two choices. Sacrifices must be made"

Then takes an entire week to decide who to vote for.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Start with X or VI or VII or IV and play all of them.
> 
> They're that good.
> 
> ...


Not possible to change now.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Not possible to change now.



Later then


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2020)

2 minutes 2 seconds i got in love


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

This Convo title


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2020)

Ice Ice Baby


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 20, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

2nd best convo title ever, only marginally behind "Alibaba and the 40 Memelords". Totally impartial.



Kefka is top 20 best villains in all gaming history, easily.

Most likely top 10, and it's not even a stretch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 20, 2020)

Don't come near, nothing good will come from here   
Your scratches won't disappeaaaaar, I I I got scissors for my hands


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 20, 2020)

_*@T.D.A I see you with that avy my student *_


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 20, 2020)

that alibaba and the 40 memelords was great af 

back in the days when i had thread naming rights 

ik it was alot of responsibility, but i kinda miss trolling ppl


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> that alibaba and the 40 memelords was great af
> 
> back in the days when i had thread naming rights
> 
> ik it was alot of responsibility, but i kinda miss trolling ppl


*Aight thanks. Nah, something way better. JJK. Jump on it now. Jujutsu Kaisen. 


The MOFO in my set is Satoru Gojo, the undisputed GOAT. *


----------



## January (Oct 20, 2020)

I like building, so I build.

I enjoy destroying, so I destroy what I built.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Aight thanks. Nah, something way better. JJK. Jump on it now. Jujutsu Kaisen. *
> 
> 
> *The MOFO in my set is Satoru Gojo, the undisputed GOAT. *



dem breh list is long enough already


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

Let me have the rights of the next convo and I promise you a myriad of new and different titles and polls!

Badass stuff

Moe stuff

Trollish stuff

Meme stuff

Mundane stuff

Spirituality stuff

It won't become stale and it'll be Legendary I promise.

Always a different and everchanging category.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dem breh list is long enough already


*JJK>> all. Trust a brother on this one. *


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2020)

The clear winner is...


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *JJK>> all. Trust a brother on this one. *



u said the same for black clover so i have to read that one first lmao


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u said the same for black clover so i have to read that one first lmao


*JJK is much shorter. It has a kickass anime too. It only started now, and has like 3 episodes. Check it out. BC has like 270 chapters, JJK only 126. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *JJK is much shorter. It has a kickass anime too. It only started now, and has like 3 episodes. Check it out. BC has like 270 chapters, JJK only 126. *



that would be unfair for other series i have on hold for awhile

but i'll let u know when i start it tho


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let me have the rights of the next convo and I promise you a myriad of new and different titles and polls!
> 
> Badass stuff
> 
> ...


@Kinjin  or @Soca  can you move Ali’s post to the OP?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Kinjin  or @Soca  can you move Ali’s post to the OP?


No.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 20, 2020)

Sir Rashford


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 20, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Oct 20, 2020)

Back in the office today btw. Feels kind of weird. I picked the most distance desk away from everyone, not because of COVID, but because I want to hide my screen.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Kinjin  or @Soca  can you move Ali’s post to the OP?



Amen to this


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

Move my post to the OP NOW!!!!



*Spoiler*: __ 




Please?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Move my post to the OP NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another way would be to make 3700~ posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Another way would be to make 3700~ posts





Pulling an all-night for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pulling an all-night for that.


 

Go out and build that Toyota

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

If I ever see any of my emotes in the emotes bar, it'll be the End of days - Apocalypse edition for all of you  



Then I'll start a new Genesis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

Since you guys love these emotes and gifs...




Here you go




You're welcome


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2020)

Since you guys love these emotes and gifs...




Here you go




You're welcome


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

Rikku's best FF girl


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2020)

Shoddy ass poll. This insults me to the max.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 20, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Stop distracting, Light.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2020)

Rikku > Your FF waifu


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2020)

I am considering playing a Final Fantasy game again. Since Tifa is being picked, I am thinking about FFVII? However, everyone is saying FFVII is bad because the same monsters gets harder. Maybe I can finish off (or restart FFX-2). Anyone know where I can get the games? Please PM me.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Stop distracting, Light.


*Put your pants back on Mouse. *


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Anyone know where I can get the games?


Steam and PlayStation Store.

Final Fantasy X/X-2 available on the American PS-Store, but not on my region, the Saudi PS-Store. Like what the fuck is wrong with industry's business? Some games available there but not in my region.

Dino Crisis 1
Dino Crisis 2
Resident Evil 5
Resident Evil 6

the list goes on and on. Fuck Sony.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Steam and PlayStation Store.
> 
> Final Fantasy X/X-2 available on the American PS-Store, but not on my region, the Saudi PS-Store. Like what the fuck is wrong with industry's business? Some games available there but not in my region.
> 
> ...


If I was willing to pay money, I would not ask people where I can get it 

Thx though


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> If I was willing to pay money, I would not ask people where I can get it
> 
> Thx though


Well, there is another option.

Dolphin Emulator
and PCSX4

you're welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2020)

@Sabo, apparently PCSX4 is a scam. Just be careful.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Sabo, apparently PCSX4 is a scam. Just be careful.


LMAO, thanks for going the extra effort btw. I played FF9 on an emulator about 20 years ago, so I'm sure there are tones of good emulators for PS2 now.

Did you like just come back from a long hiatus or something? 2008 join date, only 10 likes?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> LMAO, thanks for going the extra effort btw. I played FF9 on an emulator about 20 years ago, so I'm sure there are tones of good emulators for PS2 now.


Though a remastered for current consoles would an interesting experience.


			
				Sabo said:
			
		

> Did you like just come back from a long hiatus or something? 2008 join date, only 10 likes?


I wasn't on hiatus. I was on MAL and later on ONE PIECE forums.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I am considering playing a Final Fantasy game again. Since Tifa is being picked, I am thinking about FFVII? However, everyone is saying FFVII is bad because the same monsters gets harder. Maybe I can finish off (or restart FFX-2). Anyone know where I can get the games? Please PM me.



That's FFVIII with the level scaling.

FFVII doesn't have that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Blade since you played all the FF games, is this poll missing anyone?



you missed several of them

but its ok, the list is still enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Rikku > Your FF waifu



I don't know who you are but I like you already


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

F*cking nerds!


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> you missed several of them
> 
> but its ok, the list is still enough



Blade-sensei tell me who else is worthy of being featured in a best FF girl list please.





Mariko said:


> F*cking nerds!


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Come to think of it.

What's worse/better?

Nerd or weeb?

Also

Are they mutually exclusive like olive oil and water?

Or can they coexist in harmony and blend perfectly like water and sugar?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

Otakus > Weebs > Nerds 

Knowing that some Otakus are nerds, some nerds are weebs, and weebs are generally otakus.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> F*cking nerds!


Shut up. You're one of us too.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Shut up. You're one of us too.



Nope.

Otaku, weeb if you want, but not a nerd.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nope.
> 
> Otaku, weeb if you want, but not a nerd.


What's wrong with being a nerd? >:|


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

I genuinely got curious as to the difference between Otaku and Weeb and here´s what I found:

A lot of these answers are correct at a very bare minimum, but lack a lot of understanding for what an "otaku" actually is, where the word comes from, and its connotations. An otaku is a Japanese person (male or female of any age) who is obsessed with a particular thing to the point that it hinders their social abilities or causes financial stressors, and basically takes over their entire life. You can be an otaku for just about anything, from anime and manga, idols (idol otakus are called wota), video games, to even trains, military memrobilia, and robots. The only difference between that and a casual fan is that for an otaku it's their entire life. They use it generally as a method for escaping the harsh realities of everyday normal living like having a job or attending university, or because it makes then feel accepted, complete, or loved in a sense. Like if this guy kept getting dumped over and over, but found solace in otome dating games because the characters aren't real and therefore can't hurt him or break his heart. Being called an otaku in Japan is not a positive thing or something to take pride in, as a lot of western anime fans seem to believe. Being one isn't always bad, but there's a point when too much of a good thing can be really harmful to a person's psychological health. For example, someone may find lots of enjoyment in the mega-idol group AKB48. They devote their lives to buying tons of copies of their CDs for handshake events and elections, or spend every waking hour of their lives internet stalking their favorite girl (or oshimen/oshi). Eventually they become unhealthily attached to their oshi and envision themselves dating her, or excluding every human relationship in exhange to devoting himself to a young girl he doesn't know personally. It's good for some escapist media to help distract us from our lives, but eventually it becomes gross and unhealthy, especially when it involves real people (like the young girls in AKB and their sister groups). Non-Japanese can exhibit otaku like traits, but calling yourself an otaku because you like watching anime or playing video games shows a clear misunderstanding of the term.

A weeaboo or weeb on the other hand, is a non-Japanese person who obsesses over Japanese culture without really understanding it from something other than a pop-culture standpoint (thinking all schools in Japan are like schools in manga, or that Japan is just a fun, happy, accepting place full of Pocky and Hello Kitty). I personally am fascinated by Japanese culture and how their society is run, and the history of their social practices. I was clearly introduced to this intrest through anime, but I don't act like I know everything about Japan because I watched one episode of "Lucky Star". They are racist, rude, and disrespectful, but they generally aren't aware that their behavior is wrong. It's mostly because many western fans (particularly younger ones or newer fans) have a tendency to be quite ignorant at times, as most anime fans probably had some sort of weeaboo phase due to literally just not knowing much about the culture outside of their favorite anime. You can be a loud, passionate anime fan, a cosplayer, or interested in Japanese culture and still not be a weeaboo. Most people seen in weeaboo cringe compilations wouldn't even be considered, by definition, weeaboos, because they aren't pretending to be Japanese or hurting anyone in anyway. The best way to deal with weeaboos is to just educate them on their poor behavior, or just back up and wait for them to grow up. I was once a terrible weeaboo, but I grew out of it, and I still have a passion for all aspect of Japanese culture. People having fun and enjoying their hobbies, isn't the same as wanting to be another race. This can also go for koreaboos (same concept but rooted within kpop and Korean culture).

The terms are generally used in similar ways (in the west mainly), but are rooted in different ideas and used in different contexts. Sorry this is so long and wordy, I just really enjoy researching otaku culture, haha. Hope this is helpful!!


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

So acconding to this westerns can´t be otakus, only weebs.

Seems about right cause I´ve seen the word "Otaku" being used in harem animes with 2 or 3 being the harem protagonist while weeb was never used in any anime I´ve ever seen.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> What's wrong with being a nerd? >:|



Nothing actually. I just hate video games and gamers debates. I don't understand anything. a bit like football or basketball discussions.



Alibaba Saluja said:


> I genuinely got curious as to the difference between Otaku and Weeb and here´s what I found:
> 
> A lot of these answers are correct at a very bare minimum, but lack a lot of understanding for what an "otaku" actually is, where the word comes from, and its connotations. An otaku is a Japanese person (male or female of any age) who is obsessed with a particular thing to the point that it hinders their social abilities or causes financial stressors, and basically takes over their entire life. You can be an otaku for just about anything, from anime and manga, idols (idol otakus are called wota), video games, to even trains, military memrobilia, and robots. The only difference between that and a casual fan is that for an otaku it's their entire life. They use it generally as a method for escaping the harsh realities of everyday normal living like having a job or attending university, or because it makes then feel accepted, complete, or loved in a sense. Like if this guy kept getting dumped over and over, but found solace in otome dating games because the characters aren't real and therefore can't hurt him or break his heart. Being called an otaku in Japan is not a positive thing or something to take pride in, as a lot of western anime fans seem to believe. Being one isn't always bad, but there's a point when too much of a good thing can be really harmful to a person's psychological health. For example, someone may find lots of enjoyment in the mega-idol group AKB48. They devote their lives to buying tons of copies of their CDs for handshake events and elections, or spend every waking hour of their lives internet stalking their favorite girl (or oshimen/oshi). Eventually they become unhealthily attached to their oshi and envision themselves dating her, or excluding every human relationship in exhange to devoting himself to a young girl he doesn't know personally. It's good for some escapist media to help distract us from our lives, but eventually it becomes gross and unhealthy, especially when it involves real people (like the young girls in AKB and their sister groups). Non-Japanese can exhibit otaku like traits, but calling yourself an otaku because you like watching anime or playing video games shows a clear misunderstanding of the term.
> 
> ...



This is true. But since we don't have a name for non-japs otakus, we use otakus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nothing actually. *I just hate video games* and gamers debates. I don't understand anything. a bit like football or basketball discussions.


You can't hate games! How can you hate even this?... T^T


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nothing actually. I just hate video games and gamers debates. I don't understand anything. a bit like football or basketball discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. But since we don't have a name for non-japs otakus, we use otakus.



A debate about women of any kind is always an important and worthy debate, being disingenuous to label the ones debating it because of said women´s origins.

Why?

Because women are the 8th Wonder of the World. God´s gift upon humanity.





We can make one word. They have to start somewhere after all.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> You can't hate games! How can you hate even this?... T^T



The OL is the best video game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> A debate about women of any kind is always an important and worthy debate, being disingenuous to label the ones debating it because of said women´s origins.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



You mean video games girls, made buy perv guys for nerd perv guys?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You mean video games girls, made buy perv guys for nerd perv guys?





Pervs 

That´s wrong  (being a perv) in so many ways that I could almost write an essay about it.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pervs
> 
> That´s wrong  (being a perv)in so many ways that I could almost write an essay about it.



Do it!


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Do it!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

_*According to the official colouring of the One Piece manga, Mihawk and Imu sama have the same eye colour and shape of eyes.*_



_*@A Optimistic @Shiba D. Inu @Flame @Alibaba Saluja @Furinji Saiga *_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*According to the official colouring of the One Piece manga, Mihawk and Imu sama have the same eye colour and shape of eyes.*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*@A Optimistic @Shiba D. Inu @Flame @Alibaba Saluja @Furinji Saiga *_​



Im: here son, a 12 supreme grade sword, the WSS title and a warlord status.

Mihawk: but mom I did nothing in my life. I'm just a fodder baboons fucker!

Im: I know, but you're my son. No way ppl disrespect our family. So from now pretend. You'll train with Shanks. He'll teach you the basics so you looks like legit. He already perm blackened your new sword.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Im: here son, a 12 supreme grade sword, the WSS title and a warlord status.
> 
> Mihawk: but mom I did nothing in my life. I'm just a fodder baboons fucker!
> 
> Im: I know, but you're my son. No way ppl disrespect our family. So from now pretend. You'll train with Shanks. He'll teach you the basics so you looks like legit. He already perm blackened your new sword.


*Low tier bait MariKo. You can do better. 


Mihawk whoops his ass. *


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Low tier bait MariKo. You can do better. *
> 
> 
> *Mihawk whoops his ass. *



@Shiba D. Inu level answer


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*According to the official colouring of the One Piece manga, Mihawk and Imu sama have the same eye colour and shape of eyes.*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*@A Optimistic @Shiba D. Inu @Flame @Alibaba Saluja @Furinji Saiga *_​





Mihawk is Imu-sama's big brother. 

He refused the throne, giving it to imu and sailed the seas.

Truly GOAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Shiba D. Inu level answer


*I don't even know what that means. 


But I am just relaying facts.  




Alibaba Saluja said:





Mihawk is Imu-sama's big brother.

He refused the throne, giving it to imu and sailed the seas.

Truly GOAT



Click to expand...

GOATED. 
*


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Shoddy ass poll. This insults me to the max.


Why? Don't you like Tifa and Terra? Xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Mihawk is Imu-sama's big brother.
> 
> He refused the throne, giving it to imu and sailed the seas.
> 
> Truly GOAT


Oden rules them all from heaven, like Ryuma did for centuries


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pervs
> 
> That´s wrong  (being a perv) in so many ways that I could almost write an essay about it.


Just let me read it after you finish for the final approval stamp!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Why? Don't you like Tifa and Terra? Xd



You guys have such generic and basic taste. Of course I love those 2 by the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*According to the official colouring of the One Piece manga, Mihawk and Imu sama have the same eye colour and shape of eyes.*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*@A Optimistic @Shiba D. Inu @Flame @Alibaba Saluja @Furinji Saiga *_​


Papiiii


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Rikku > Your FF waifu


Your opionion = everyone else...lul


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2020)

I bought a cactus this weekend. It has more personality than Mihawk.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

*And just like Mihawk, Dev's new cactus is also stronger than Shanks. *


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *And just like Mihawk, Dev's new cactus is also stronger than Shanks. *



*tier specialist*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> *tier specialist*


*I only relay facts. I am sorry you disagree with Oda. *


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*According to the official colouring of the One Piece manga, Mihawk and Imu sama have the same eye colour and shape of eyes.*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*@A Optimistic @Shiba D. Inu @Flame @Alibaba Saluja @Furinji Saiga *_​



Wasn't mihawk eyes yellow at some point?


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*According to the official colouring of the One Piece manga, Mihawk and Imu sama have the same eye colour and shape of eyes.*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*@A Optimistic @Shiba D. Inu @Flame @Alibaba Saluja @Furinji Saiga *_​




Yeah Mihawk's eye color was always red in the official color page. 

As far back as his introduction it was Red. The anime changed to yellow-orange for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Oct 21, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Wasn't mihawk eyes yellow at some point?



No its always been red, thats just an anime only thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Wasn't mihawk eyes yellow at some point?


*Nah, that's anime only like @Furinji Saiga said. No idea why. *


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Nah, that's anime only like @Furinji Saiga said. No idea why. *



Is Yellow cheaper than Red ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Is Yellow cheaper than Red ?


*No idea lmao. But in the manga they've always been red ever since his intro *
* 

And continued like that later on as well.*


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Is Yellow cheaper than Red ?



Since it comes from Toei most likely.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Your opionion = everyone else...lul


I lived enough to realize that...

my opinions = [HASHTAG]#FACTS[/HASHTAG] >>>infinitely>>> your poor pathetic opinions...


just kidding...


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I only relay facts. I am sorry you disagree with Oda. *



I don't care about power levels. Hence the comment. 


Btw. Shanks has more character in his lost arm than postponehawk.


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Is Yellow cheaper than Red ?


Not for kizaru fans.xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Wasn't mihawk eyes yellow at some point?





Furinji Saiga said:


> No its always been red, thats just an anime only thing.


So they must be orange now


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> So they must be orange now



It's the only logical progression 

I love that there are so many different similes to bring a point across. I'll try and see if i can use all the talking heads ones.


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I only relay facts. I am sorry you disagree with Oda. *


Then you should humbly accept Oda last resolve ergo Oden>any other swordman seen so far


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Then you should humbly accept Oda last resolve ego Oden>any other swordman seen so far


*Lol. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> i was using heston back on 2010-2012, before you even joined
> 
> now i am mostly a  fan



geez how old is this emote then


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2020)

Pretty cool, might try and play the game in Japanese dub

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Can't find this "HD" version without the icons 





An amazing Tenshi Rikku pic :blu


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

@ArabianLuffy @Go D. Usopp look at the post above


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great. Now some ecchi, please.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 21, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Great. Now some ecchi, please.



thats @Redline and @Light D Lamperouge job


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats Redline and Light D Lamperouge job


@Redline, @Light D Lamperouge, you heard the man. Now entertain me. Show me some ecchi Rikku.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge @DeVision @Redline and @Alibaba Saluja when they get called out:


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> geez how old is this emote then





i told ya

this is the one 



we were using back in 2010


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> i told ya
> 
> this is the one
> 
> ...



omg i remember some ppl spamming this bk in 2014~15

i think spiro and giant bicepts were mainly the ones doing it

idk about 2010 lmao wasent here


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> omg i remember some ppl spamming this bk in 2014~15
> 
> i think spiro and giant bicepts were mainly the ones doing it
> 
> idk about 2010 lmao wasent here



did i stutter nigga? 

my join date says 2009

and this one, was made by an other obder regular like me

thanks to us, this specific one was spammed later to the other sections too


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> did i stutter nigga?
> 
> my join date says 2009
> 
> ...



yea makes sense, i just never saw u use it, but i definitely saw the gif been used here lol

it probabaly got less used after the emote was made lol

+ im gna use it smtimes now ty for gif


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea makes sense, i just never saw u use it, but i definitely saw the gif been used here lol
> 
> it probabaly got less used after the emote was made lol
> 
> + im gna use it smtimes now ty for gif






we have 2020, i can't use it like i was using it

i even had dupes named as heston laugh, back when i was perm banned (twice)


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> did i stutter nigga?
> 
> my join date says 2009



Mine is 2008.

Now reps me. 

Bicouse you know, this and that. 

And you like me.


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Mine is 2008.
> 
> Now reps me.
> 
> ...




























































[soon]


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> [soon]


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 21, 2020)

i like this better actually


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

No wonder.

@colours sis, you're now allowed to rep me again.


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


>















































































rep deez


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 21, 2020)

god dem it ningen mods moving my posts again


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp 


the avatar i was giving to people, when they were asking me for heston avas


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> rep deez


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Go D. Usopp
> 
> 
> the avatar i was giving to people, when they were asking me for heston avas



i need an usopp face engraved into that

might edit one later lol


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> god dem it ningen mods moving my posts again


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

@Mariko 

once i rep recharge, i will neg yo ass



































i mean rep, we are friends after all 









































with benefits


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

@Kinjin


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Mariko
> 
> once i rep recharge, i will neg yo ass
> 
> ...


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Kinjin


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

zora ain't part of the strongest bclover chars

but he is a lit madman with lots of mind/tricking skills


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

For real though...




For real I said:


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @DeVision @Redline and @Alibaba Saluja when they get called out:



Don't compare me to this hater.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 21, 2020)

bk to studying, pce ningnes


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


>








let me translate what zora said even without subs

he said: ''stay mad, ninger''


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> For real though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hold this


























tightly


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> hold this
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Do I have horns and a Dragon DF?


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Do I have horns and a Dragon DF?



































never forget


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Redline, @Light D Lamperouge, you heard the man. Now entertain me. Show me some ecchi Rikku.


No problems sir...



Aaaannnnnddddd, I will add some little extra hard rock stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> never forget


Did you see kol Raizoooo sixth yonkou reaction? Lmaoooo


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> No wonder.
> 
> @colours sis, you're now allowed to rep me again.


Where are yours one piece cosplay pics Mariko?
Maybe you can do a Tifa one too? Or terra? Let us know, you know we pervs loves ya


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Can't we all be classy gentlemen?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2020)

Things sure are lively. Morning ppls

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Things sure are living. Morning ppls


Good morning sunshine!!


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Can't we all be classy gentlemen?


How about just no. Lol
Cit snoop and Dre the gentleman


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Where are you one piece cosplay pics Mariko?
> Maybe you can do a Tifa one too? Or terra? Let us know, you know we pervs loves ya



I'm not into cosplay.

I wasn't acually.

I just bought some stuffs on amazon...

Related to swordwomanship (And Wano, concerning OP).

I guess I'm done with NSFW -brings you more troubles than anything.

So I have new projects, focused on swords.


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Just saying..we are in 2020 now close to 21


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm not into cosplay.
> 
> I wasn't acually.
> 
> ...


They doesn't have to be nsfw! I remember we spoke about one cosplay it would have been easy to do , I just don't remember now which it one it was , do you remember?


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm not into cosplay.
> 
> I wasn't acually.
> 
> ...


I can only give you info on the Oden way of  swords but for the rest you better sort out with Miwank lovers or Zoron fangirlz...
Just kidding guys


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Just saying..we are in 2020 now close to 21



And?

I have a life bruh.

But before all I thought about a new way to do things. 

Members know my body from A to Z, time to do something more creative/artistic.


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> And?
> 
> I have a life bruh.
> 
> ...


That msg was related to my previous post about being a classy gentleman lol, and yes we all do have a life or had.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> I can only give you info on the Oden way of  swords but for the rest you better sort out with Miwank lovers or Zoron fangirlz...
> Just kidding guys



I'm Oden


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> That msg was related to my previous post about being a classy gentleman lol, and yes we all do have a life or had.



Don't remember sorry. If I did stock all requests I should buy 3 more brains.


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm Oden


Are ya? I see you more as Yamato to be honest lol.. anyway guess if you are Oden I just found my other half of the apple... eheheh


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Don't remember sorry. If I did stock all requests I should buy 3 more brains.


I pc is more then enough lol
No request, I dont ask, I pretend.  Xd joking obvs


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> And?
> 
> I have a life bruh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats @Redline and @Light D Lamperouge job





ArabianLuffy said:


> @Redline, @Light D Lamperouge, you heard the man. Now entertain me. Show me some ecchi Rikku.



*Gojo is the GOAT. *


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Gojo is the GOAT. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

*Correct indeed. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Gin (Oct 21, 2020)

never played a ff game

someone help me with the poll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Gin said:


> never played a ff game
> 
> someone help me with the poll



Rikku

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Looking at the poll it seems people like Tifa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Oct 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Rikku


seems legit


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Gin said:


> seems legit



God bless you


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Redline said:


>


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Immeasurable Void.

Feels like magic.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Immeasurable Void.
> 
> Feels like magic.


*Just GOATjo things. *


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Immeasurable Void.
> 
> Feels like magic.


Feels more like insanity


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Just GOATjo things. *



How many chaps released so far?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> How many chaps released so far?


*126.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 21, 2020)

Seems interesting and not too many chaps.


Gonna read it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Seems interesting and not too many chaps.
> 
> 
> Gonna read it.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Gojo is the GOAT. *


Don't give me that look. I know you saved some ecchi Rikku in your computer. Come on. Sharing is caring.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Don't give me that look. I know you saved some ecchi Rikku in your computer. Come on. Sharing is caring.


*I have no idea who that is. *


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I have no idea who that is. *


sure..shut up and watch light..xd


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I have no idea who that is. *


Right.


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Immeasurable Void.
> 
> Feels like magic.




*Spoiler*: __ 







basically, in 1vs1, you can't touch gojo, unless you are far faster than him





















even julius is a big MAYBE against gojo = at best, draw, AT BEST


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






yea i better stick to onepiece and its  fights and strategies


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2020)

Gin said:


> seems legit



Did you get anything for the vote? Or are you a poor businesman?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Love the concept used.

Gojo is OP af



Definitely gonna read it.

"I feel I can see everything" is similar to a concept in spirituality too 





Go D. Usopp said:


> yea i better stick to onepiece and its  fights and strategies


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes!!!!

I'm finally Best Girl!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Wait..

This didn't sound right


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 22, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp, how long you've been in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gojo is OP af


*Gojo is the GOAT. *


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea i better stick to onepiece and its  fights and strategies



Now imagine studying the Hermetic Laws of the Universe. 

Law of Correspondence as translated from The Emerald Tablet:

"Tis true without lying, certain & most true.
That which is below is like that which is above & that which is above is like that which is below to do the miracles of one only thing.
And as all things have been & arose from one by the mediation of one: so all things have their birth from this one thing by adaptation.
The Sun is its father, the moon its mother, the wind hath carried it in its belly, the earth is its nurse.
The father of all perfection in the whole world is here.
Its force or power is entire if it be converted into earth.
Separate thou the earth from the fire, the subtle from the gross sweetly with great industry.
It ascends from the earth to the heaven & again it descends to the earth & receives the force of things superior & inferior.
By this means you shall have the glory of the whole world
& thereby all obscurity shall fly from you.
Its force is above all force. For it vanquishes every subtle thing & penetrates every solid thing.
So was the world created.
From this are & do come admirable adaptations whereof the means (or process) is here in this. Hence I am called Hermes Trismegist, us having the three parts of the philosophy of the whole world.
That which I have said of the operation of the Sun is accomplished & ended."


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Go D. Usopp, how long you've been in Saudi Arabia?


I have lived in egipt for almost a year


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Don't give me that look. I know you saved some ecchi Rikku in your computer. Come on. Sharing is caring.


See..my rikku pics push her up to second place!


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> See..my rikku pics push her up to second place!


Only 3 votes to rank up #1.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2020)

So that Gogo turns ppl into perfect buddhists experiencing the absolute voidness of everything and experiencing the total opposite at the same time (aka the voidness of voidness)? 

Gimme his phone number already!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Gogo




*Gojo. *


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Gojo. *



Gogo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Gogo


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



"Gogo void!"


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "Gogo void!"


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Only 3 votes to rank up #1.


She gotta have to overcames tifa boobs to do that,  which is a difficult  task


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> She gotta have to overcames tifa boobs to do that,  which is a difficult  task


Well, I like B/C cups more than D cups. Small boobs have a charm of their own.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Gojo is the GOAT. *


Thats funny it you just google gojo you will find this.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Well, I like B/C cups more than D cups. Small boobs have a charm of their own.


I can't deny that lol
But still....


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> So that Gogo turns ppl into perfect buddhists experiencing the absolute voidness of everything and experiencing the total opposite at the same time (aka the voidness of voidness)?
> 
> Gimme his phone number already!





Share his phone number with me.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Now imagine studying the Hermetic Laws of the Universe.
> 
> Law of Correspondence as translated from The Emerald Tablet:
> 
> ...



wtf r u even saying lmaooo


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 22, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Go D. Usopp, how long you've been in Saudi Arabia?



like 6 years actually

its the 2nd most place i lived in after US lol


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> wtf r u even saying lmaooo



My exact same reaction first time I read it.


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Gogo











































in a way, its legit, since gojo sends you for a vacation to another dimension, after he ends ur career


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 






@Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge

> gojo even nerfs himself and still solos, does that reminds of you someone from bclover?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

Blade said:


> > gojo even nerfs himself and still solos, does that reminds of you someone from bclover?


_*Of course lmfao. Julius. *_
*Just GOAT stuff. 

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Of course lmfao. Julius. *_
> *Just GOAT stuff. *



The way of the GOAT


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2020)

Okay @Soca time to ban the whole lot of them. This is unreadable.


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Of course lmfao. Julius. *_
> *Just GOAT stuff. *





Alibaba Saluja said:


> The way of the GOAT









imagine a tag team between those two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

Blade said:


> imagine a tag team between those two


*The multiverse ain't ready for that. *


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)

toji is also that ninja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

Blade said:


> toji is also that ninja


*Man you on fire today. Toji GOATED too. 


Not yet caught up completely though. But top 10 thus far 
Gojo 

Megumi 
Sukuna 
Miwa
Mahito 
Toji
Geto 
Mei Mei 
Nanami *
*Todo

*


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 22, 2020)

fk r these edgy lords


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> like 6 years actually
> 
> its the 2nd most place i lived in after US lol


Six years, huh? Where? Riyadh? Jeddah? Dammam?


----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2020)

MrPopo said:


>


glad to see you back fam. how you been?


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2020)

Yo as a newbie to Jujutsu Kaisen y'all gotta stop posting spoilers in here. I'd like to find out everything about cats from the series at pace with the anime. If you're gonna talk about it at least put it in a spoiler tag.


DeVision said:


> Okay @Soca time to ban the whole lot of them. This is unreadable.


Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2020)

Gogo going all out against Saitama:


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yo as a newbie to Jujutsu Kaisen y'all gotta stop posting spoilers in here. I'd like to find out everything about cats from the series at pace with the anime. If you're gonna talk about it at least put it in a spoiler tag.
> 
> Will do



There's an anime?

I don't like reading.


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> There's an anime?
> 
> I don't like reading.


Yea.

It's currently only 3 episodes tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> glad to see you back fam. how you been?


I've been good, , just busy with assignments, how you doing fam?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yea.
> 
> It's currently only 3 episodes tho.



Ah....

Oh.

Ok.

Are those 3 eps spicy enough so you're on the train?


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *But top 10 thus far
> Gojo
> 
> Megumi
> ...




my top 10 jjk chars are

gojo
sukuna
nanami
toji
itadori
todo
nobara
mei mei/yuki tsukumo = draw
yuta okkotsu (the mc from the prequel series)
naobito zenin


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ah....
> 
> Oh.
> 
> ...


Yea it's pretty decent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ah....
> 
> Oh.
> 
> ...




mappa is doing a lit adaptation, so far

those 3 episodes were part of the most viewed anime episodes of this month even


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Gogo going all out against Saitama:





saitama punches gojo's afterimage, since he will never touch gojo


----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I've been good, , just busy with assignments, how you doing fam?


pretty good. my country has just got out its second lockdown so easier to go out a bit without worrying

are you just checking in or staying?


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> pretty good. my country has just got out its second lockdown so easier to go out a bit without worrying
> 
> are you just checking in or staying?


Just checking, still got a lot of work to do


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2020)

Blade said:


> saitama punches gojo's afterimage, since he will never touch gojo



Saitama has no specific (measurable/definable) power. He's a walking concept.

He just one punches, no matter what and how.

One can be space/time/reality/universe/universes/dimensions level... He one punches anyway.

This is why OPM is unique, its MC has the less panel time. One reversed all shonen usual logic and scheme. 

This is why he's a concept. One won't never tell how he bacame above any gods level one could imagine.

He just is that strong. It's not even about strenght though. He's the one puncher.


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Saitama has no specific (measurable/definable) power. He's a walking concept.
> 
> He just one punches, no matter what and how.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Just checking, still got a lot of work to do


i see. good luck then, drop by whenever you can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2020)

Blade said:


>



This is why OPM is for 90+ IQ. 

Readers must accept to give up their shonen (tiers) standards.

Saitama one punches DB's Zeno 

"Zeno's power stems from somewhere else entirely, possibly the very nature of reality itself."

Well, Saitama is still >


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> She gotta have to overcames tifa boobs to do that,  which is a difficult  task


I didn't actually played FVII yet, but I voted for Tifa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 22, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Six years, huh? Where? Riyadh? Jeddah? Dammam?



an year in riyadh and rest in hassa

i was doing international school there, the one with Cambridge IGSCE system lol


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)

> *Total Rep Points:*   74,085,831




@Flame

2 weeks ago, i was at 71 mil

guess what time it is


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Gogo going all out against Saitama:


*Gojo blinks him out of existence. *



Blade said:


> my top 10 jjk chars are
> 
> gojo
> sukuna
> ...


_*Nice list. I read the prequel too. It was solid. *_


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2020)

Gogo blinks nothing.

Saitama one punches him.

/period.

One should understand One's reversed logic.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

*Gojo blinks him out of existence. 


*


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Gojo blinks him out of existence. *



You still don't get it I see. 

Saitama is out of any tier level. This is why he's a "concept". 

You can bring anything, even reality swap, space-time shit, reversed-parallel dimensions, absolute voidness or anything.

Saitama is just >

One wrote him that way. Saitama one punches.

Open your mind and think outside the shonen logic box.

Like: One didn't make the strnogest char in all the mangas history, he made a concept. 

Saitama just one punches. No matter who, what and how. He reversed the shonen logic.

Saitama would one punch reality itself if needed. 

He's a fucking concept. It's not about strenght or skills. 

Dude just does it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You still don't get it I see.


*I am just fucking with you Mariko. 



Although, it remains to be seen if that's true at all.*


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am just fucking with you Mariko. *



Didn't even notice. Sorry.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Didn't even notice. Sorry.


*Ditto  









Although good one. *


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You still don't get it I see.
> 
> Saitama is out of any tier level. This is why he's a "concept".
> 
> ...





best fanfic post about saitama i've read in a while 


*Spoiler*: __ 



now shush


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Gojo blinks him out of existence. *




gojo keeps his social distance with saitama, on check and literally, for infinity 

then gojo sends him into the void


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

Blade said:


> gojo keeps his social distance with saitama, on check and literally, for infinity
> 
> then gojo sends him into the void


*Shhh, let Mariko enjoy the Saitama wank. 



We know Gojo whoops him. *


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

The more I read about Gojo's power and its implications, the more I like him.


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Shhh, let Mariko enjoy the Saitama wank. *
> 
> 
> 
> *We know Gojo whoops him. *







the last thing saitama hears


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The more I read about Gojo's power and its implications, the more I like him.


*You will. He's the GOAT. *


Blade said:


> the last thing saitama hears


_*Factual as always.*_


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2020)

*Link Removed*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

*Lazy edit, but pardon me I am at work. *
​


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> *Link Removed*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

*Gojo to Saitama after flexing a little bit on him. 
*


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Now we're talking.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Gojo to Saitama after flexing a little bit on him.
> *


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)

Blade said:


>


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> an year in riyadh and rest in hassa
> 
> i was doing international school there, the one with Cambridge IGSCE system lol


You were teaching?


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 22, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> You were teaching?



no lmao i was studying O-level and A-level or so they used to call it lol. I didn't rly get to continue on this IGCSE system since US doesn't rly use it much lmao


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 22, 2020)

Blade said:


>



the neck has to be a bit bigger but the legs n body r perfect


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 22, 2020)

well the more u ningens talk about gojo the more i dislike him

just like how i dont like saitama

i dont like broken sht

i rather chillax with usopp level gameplay


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Noooooo!!!

I forgot Celes 

Forgive me God






How could I have commited such an unforgivable sin?!


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 22, 2020)

well its my first time seeing her

but dem seems to be up there


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well its my first time seeing her
> 
> but dem seems to be up there



Agreed.

Impeccable taste 

She´s from Final Fantasy 6. Worthy of being in the poll.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Noooooo!!!
> 
> I forgot Celes
> 
> ...



Now......now you notice.....just that miss?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lazy edit, but pardon me I am at work. *
> ​





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Gojo to Saitama after flexing a little bit on him.
> *



Who is this scrub?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Now......now you notice.....just that miss?



Unforgivable 

What should I do?



Oh I know


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who is this scrub?


*Read JJK Mouse. Bask in the glory that is Gojo. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 22, 2020)

commit sudoku


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Unforgivable
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> ...



Not yet.....or is this for erotic asphyxiation?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Read JJK Mouse. Bask in the glory that is Gojo. *



Looks like every other pretty boy. I will start it relatively soon. I just started Chainsawman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> commit sudoku



I have brought dishonor upon FF girls and all waifus/women around the world

As penance, I shall commit Sudoku


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not yet.....or is this for erotic asphyxiation?



Only one way to find out


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Wait.

Mouse.


Why didn't you say anything?


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 22, 2020)

if mickey knew something was missing, why didnt he enlighten us??


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Agreed. Sounds fishy and misleading.

*[Vote Lynch Mickey Mouse]*


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Agreed. Sounds fishy and misleading.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Mickey Mouse]*



can't wait to kill him on the avian and aries mafia games 

*[Vote Lynch Mickey Mouse]*


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> can't wait to kill him on the avian and aries mafia games
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Mickey Mouse]*




Policy Lynch on the Mouse


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not yet.....or is this for erotic asphyxiation?


Have some brotha!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Looks like every other pretty boy. I will start it relatively soon. I just started Chainsawman.


*The honoured one. 


Is it good? *


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Looks like every other pretty boy. I will start it relatively soon. I just started Chainsawman.


Niceee


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *The honoured one. *
> 
> 
> *Is it good? *


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 22, 2020)

I see _Rikku_ rose up to the likes of some folks here. Thank God for *ME*.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)

For Tifaaaaa hip hip...
Hurray....


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I see _Rikku_ rose up to the likes of some folks here. Thank God for *ME*.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> For Tifaaaaa hip hip...
> Hurray....


This is wrong. Tits shouldn't be this juggernaut.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> This is wrong. Tits shouldn't be this juggernaut.


Lul..those were the smallest one I found lmaoooo


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lul..those were the smallest one I found lmaoooo


eh... I could give them a pass. I love small boobs.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2020)

Rikku is winning?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Noooooo!!!
> 
> I forgot Celes
> 
> ...


Ahhh.... shit.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja  how could we forget?! This was one of the most iconic scene in FF history 

And why didn't anyone say anything?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  how could we forget?! This was one of the most iconic scene in FF history
> 
> And why didn't anyone say anything?


Best girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Best girl.


I've unvoted everyone else and only vote Celes. She deserves better. 

Going to wear her avy for a month.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2020)

Someone else help me make more avy of Celes Chere!


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  how could we forget?! This was one of the most iconic scene in FF history
> 
> And why didn't anyone say anything?



what even is this sht

it makes minecraft look 1080 p


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what even is this sht
> 
> it makes minecraft look 1080 p


Noob... please


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Noob... please



can u even tell whats in the pic


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wait.
> 
> Mouse.
> 
> ...





Go D. Usopp said:


> if mickey knew something was missing, why didnt he enlighten us??


 I was not around to see how you all disappointed me. 


Light D Lamperouge said:


> *The honoured one. *
> 
> 
> *Is it good? *


So far so good. Chapter 24 or something.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 23, 2020)

Prince EA is a beast. 10/10 would vote for president


----------



## Mariko (Oct 23, 2020)

Watched Jujutsu firsts 3 episodes. 

It's neat and funny, but frankly, it's just a mix between Naruto, Bleach and Soul Eater (Asura).


*Spoiler*: _Anime spoiler_ 



It's basically Kakashi Gojo teaching nardo, sasuke and sakura. 

Sukuna is like Juubi, but Kakashi asks naruto to get all bijuus one after the other and control them (so he can kill him lol)




Is the anime weekly scheduled?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> So far so good. Chapter 24 or something.


*Aight. Neat. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Is the anime weekly scheduled?


*I think so. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 23, 2020)

Voting Celes too. Some justice needs to be done.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 23, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Rikku is winning?



People intuitively know quality/best girl when they see it, before marketing and the power of suggestion kicks in (Tifa).



Tifa still great and quality character


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Light, my waifu is right next to me.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Light, my waifu is right next to me.


*SWF lewd man. *


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  how could we forget?! This was one of the most iconic scene in FF history
> 
> And why didn't anyone say anything?



Damn totally agree.

Iconic levels.

I feel I forgot something I shouldn't have forgotten 

People be like "oh how could you forget Celes?"

But no one said anything!! 





Go D. Usopp said:


> what even is this sht
> 
> it makes minecraft look 1080 p



My friend.

As a wise sage once said:

"The quality of a game is not in the amount of pixels it has, but the amount of soul it has"

And FFVI has it in spades


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *SWF lewd man. *


Thank God for Facebook


----------



## Rohan (Oct 23, 2020)

Hello everyone.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I was not around to see how you all disappointed me.
> 
> So far so good. Chapter 24 or something.





Better late than Titanic





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Voting Celes too. Some justice needs to be done.





Lurker said:


> Best girl.



Amen to that.

We have men of culture here.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2020)

rohan said:


> Hello everyone.


Hello...I don't have any money


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2020)

Votes can be changed. Everyone Vote Celes before Ali beats his dog up


----------



## Rohan (Oct 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hello...I don't have any money




You mean Beli?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge chara in my avy is 2B from nier automata, chara in my sig is Yuri Zahard from Tower of God


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Light D Lamperouge chara in my avy is 2B from nier automata, chara in my sig is Yuri Zahard from Tower of God


*Aight thanks. Read JJK Broki chan. *


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Aight thanks. Read JJK Broki chan. *



Whats JJK?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Whats JJK?


*Jujutsu Kaisen. 





Stan Gojo, the guy in my avy and sig *


----------



## Shrike (Oct 23, 2020)

I just saw the new poll and ...



....




WHERE'S LULU??????????????????????


----------



## Mob (Oct 23, 2020)

the only new series I want to  check out is chainsaw man


----------



## Shrike (Oct 23, 2020)

Also wasn't Rikku a kid or something 


Mob said:


> the only new series I want to  check out is chainsaw man



Mobro<3

I haven't read any manga or watched any anime for years, and I do mean like 5+. Only still follow OP, but Chainsaw man does look intriguing, kinda like Dorohedoro.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 23, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I just saw the new poll and ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFX?





Sabo said:


> Votes can be changed. Everyone Vote Celes before Ali beats his dog up



Rikku, Terra and Celes 



Votes on, but not limited to, Yuna, Yuffie and Rydia, are also welcome


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 23, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Also wasn't Rikku a kid or something



16 in FFX but 18 in FFX-2.

But

As reference

Tidus and Yuna are 17 in FFX despite their looks.

Auron is 35.


----------



## Mob (Oct 23, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Mobro<3
> 
> I haven't read any manga or watched any anime for years, and I do mean like 5+. Only still follow OP, but Chainsaw man does look intriguing, kinda like Dorohedoro.


Shrike brother
Yeah Dorohedoro is amaznig read like 8 volumes and is one the best things I read in a long time.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 16 in FFX but 18 in FFX-2.
> 
> But
> 
> ...



Oh yeah I forgot about the Japanese fetish of MCs being like 15. I played FFX a very long time ago but I remember that I found Tidus annoying even then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I just saw the new poll and ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rosa
Fran
LuLu
Ashe
........i can go on. But there are not enough options.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 23, 2020)

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 23, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 23, 2020)

You guys sure are demanding 

I got myself some VIP costumers



Very well then.

@Mickey Mouse @Shrike and anyone else.

Quote the girl you want to be featured and who you want to be replaced. If amount of quotes of not listed girl > amount of votes of listed girl = replacement in the poll.

If not... then that's it





1-Lulu from Final Fantasy X



2- Rosa from Final Fantasy IV



3- Ashe from Final Fantasy XII



4- Penelo from Final Fantasy XII



5- Lightning from Final Fantasy XIII



6- Fran from Final Fantasy XII



And anyone else you feel is worthy of being featured in a best waifu material list.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You guys sure are demanding
> 
> I got myself some VIP costumers
> 
> ...


 Stop trying so hard......we already like you.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Stop trying so hard......we already like you.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 23, 2020)

rohan said:


> Hello everyone.



sup m9

havent seen u here b4 

unless name change???


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 23, 2020)

"Better late than Titanic" - Aliababa

wise words


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 23, 2020)

so light is now a full time JJG salesman

what happened to BC?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> so light is now a full time JJG salesman
> 
> what happened to BC?


*JJK ningen. 


I support both. But right now it's JJK SZN. *


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2020)

I've just updated the poll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> "Better late than Titanic" - *Aliababa*
> 
> wise words





Also it's Alibaba, 3 a's


----------



## Blade (Oct 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Watched Jujutsu firsts 3 episodes.
> 
> It's neat and funny, but frankly, it's just a mix between Naruto, Bleach and Soul Eater (Asura).
> 
> ...




the manga is more serious, your comparisons are off, if you read the manga

and the author is a big yyh/hxh = togashi fan

he also likes db, bleach, naruto and opm

as for the series

its a mix of yyh/hxh/kekkaishi/soul eater/bleach combined with its own agenda

its part of the top shonen series, atm

and the anime is weekly, just like the manga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 23, 2020)

Nice to see Rikku in the lead.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Also it's Alibaba, 3 a's



where did that extra a even come from???

lmaoo

typo


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2020)

So what is everyone up to this Friday night/ Sat morning? 

At the clubs picking up or at home reading manga


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2020)

Gloomy and wet outside. Perfect for playing video games and chill on a sat tbh. Add a cup of coffee and big breakfast and life is good.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 23, 2020)

okay so im drunk af watching each of Rocky series movies and in case you don't know this I gotta say it:
APOLLO CREED IS MY FUCKING HERO WHILE ROCKY BALBOA IS DIPSHIT
I'm writing this after 3 Rocky movies


----------



## shaantu (Oct 23, 2020)

And yea I know what's going to happen in Rocky 4 because I watched those movies when I was a kid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 23, 2020)

never saw that rip

also im just doing mafia

im done with exams so we can do the ludo game next OP break maybe


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> okay so im drunk af watching each of Rocky series movies and in case you don't know this I gotta say it:
> APOLLO CREED IS MY FUCKING HERO WHILE ROCKY BALBOA IS DIPSHIT
> I'm writing this after 3 Rocky movies


In Rocky 3 yes. Rocky in general is GOAT.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2020)

Draco though, especially in Creed II


----------



## shaantu (Oct 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> In Rocky 3 yes. Rocky in general is GOAT.


For me Rocky's too much protected by writing 
The real champ is Apollo


----------



## Blade (Oct 23, 2020)

rocky = goku
adonis = uub


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> For me Rocky's too much protected by writing
> The real champ is Apollo


Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place and I don't care how tough you are it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain't about how hard ya hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward. How much you can take and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done!


----------



## shaantu (Oct 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place and I don't care how tough you are it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain't about how hard ya hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward. How much you can take and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done!


I KNOW THIS QUOTE but still Apollo is my champ


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I KNOW THIS QUOTE but still Apollo is my champ


Imagine going back to Marathon the entire series and stop halfway, just cuz no Apollo. Well Apollo still around in Rocky IV


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place and I don't care how tough you are it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain't about how hard ya hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward. How much you can take and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done!



@Go D. Usopp  i was seriously expecting you to come here and say something in the line of "WTF...chill " or something


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Go D. Usopp  i was seriously expecting you to come here and say something in the line of "WTF...chill " or something



nah sabo

Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place and I don't care how tough you are it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain't about how hard ya hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward. How much you can take and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done!


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> nah sabo
> 
> Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place and I don't care how tough you are it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain't about how hard ya hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward. How much you can take and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done!


No, maybe I can’t win, maybe the only thing I can do is just take everything he’s got. But to beat me, he’s gonna have to kill me, and to kill me, he’s gonna have to have the heart to stand in front of me, and to do that, he’s gotta be willing to die himself and I don’t know if he’s ready to do that. I don’t know, I don’t know.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> No, maybe I can’t win, maybe the only thing I can do is just take everything he’s got. But to beat me, he’s gonna have to kill me, and to kill me, he’s gonna have to have the heart to stand in front of me, and to do that, he’s gotta be willing to die himself and I don’t know if he’s ready to do that. I don’t know, I don’t know.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 24, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>


ADRIIIAAANNNNN!!!


----------



## Shanks (Oct 24, 2020)

@shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Oct 24, 2020)

Tifa, no question


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 24, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dergeist (Oct 24, 2020)

No faron sisters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 24, 2020)

dergeist said:


> No faron sisters


Added ‘Others’

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2020)

@Blade 

Just saw ep 4. Pretty good. Things tend to differ from nardo and bleach.

Without spoiling, isn't full Sukuna supposed to be as strong as Gojo at some point? (just yes/no).

Anime is neat though. Pretty decent animation and art. 

I guess when the 1st anime season will end I'll start reading. 

Skills are more original than I 1st thought (even if a mix between many ones already seen). 

Plot seems interesting. Again, more than I thought. I like magic stuffs, curses, demons and shits.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just saw ep 4. Pretty good. Things tend to differ from nardo and bleach.


*Aight. *


Mariko said:


> Without spoiling, isn't full Sukuna supposed to be as strong as Gojo at some point? (just yes/no).


*Tbh unknown. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 24, 2020)

Yo what's up?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 24, 2020)

dergeist said:


> No faron sisters



Itachi soloes Galactus.


----------



## dergeist (Oct 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Itachi soloes Galactus.



Facts


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 24, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Facts


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> isn't full Sukuna supposed to be as strong as Gojo at some point? (just yes/no).



prime sukuna is the strongest monster, they couldn't even permanently kill him

gojo vs prime sukuna would be a very difficult fight, gojo would be pushed to his limits

gojo who is so confident and all, knows that sukuna was on another tier back at his prime


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Aight. *
> 
> *Tbh unknown. *



Long time I havn't been hyped by a manga. As a philosophy reader and a metaphysician, I like anything that involves metaphysics shits. Spirits, meta-dimensions, alternative/nested realities, mind-blowing but consistent plots...

Hope I won't be deceived... Again...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 24, 2020)

I have to bring myself to read that manga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I have to bring myself to read that manga




you should 



also sukuna is voiced by suwabe, va of grimmjow, fate archer, kuroko no basket aomine, asura's wrath yasha, etc


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Long time I havn't been hyped by a manga. As a philosophy reader and a metaphysician, I like anything that involves metaphysics shits. Spirits, meta-dimensions, alternative/nested realities, mind-blowing but consistent plots...
> 
> Hope I won't be deceived... Again...


*Best new gen manga imo. I think you won't regret it. 




And to go back to Gojo vs Prime Sukuna, like @Blade said, it would be the hardest battle for Gojo. Though Gojo seems confident he'd win.*
* 

And Gojo's been called the strongest character in the manga *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> also sukuna is voiced by suwabe, va of grimmjow, fate archer, kuroko no basket aomine, asura's wrath yasha, etc


*And the GOAT Yami Sukehiro. *


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *And to go back to Gojo vs Prime Sukuna, like @Blade said, it would be the hardest battle for Gojo. Though Gojo seems confident he'd win.
> Spoiler:
> 
> And Gojo's been called the strongest character in the manga
> Spoiler: *





thats also hype from the author, don't be attached to them

if we don't see gojo on panel actually defeating prime sukuna, then it ain't a legit win for gojo

for now, we can only say that, it could go either way


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *And the GOAT Yami Sukehiro. *




i know

thats why i said ''etc'', cuz the list it too long, suwabe is one of the best va's out there and has voiced most coolest chars


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> thats also hype from the author, don't be attached to them
> 
> if we don't see gojo on panel actually defeating prime sukuna, then it ain't a legit win for gojo
> 
> for now, we can only say that, it could go either way


*Yeah, that's why I said it's unknown for the most part. Though I'll stan Gojo and say he washes *


Blade said:


> i know
> 
> thats why i said ''etc'', cuz the list it too long, suwabe is one of the best va's out there and has voiced most coolest chars


*Aight. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Though I'll stan Gojo and say he washes





just like mariko who thinks saitama can solo db


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> just like mariko who thinks saitama can solo db


*Vegeta and Frieza slap him back to his hair phase. *


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Vegeta and Frieza slap him back to his hair phase. *









even the og saitama, can onepunch him


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> even the og saitama, can onepunch him


_*@Mariko *_


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Mariko *_




she would read those posts even without tagging her 

inb4, beyond concept tier saitama with 5Dimensional punches


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> she would read those posts even without tagging her


*I have to make sure she does. *




Blade said:


> inb4, beyond concept tier saitama with 5Dimensional punches


**


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I have to make sure she does. *
> 
> 
> **


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> you should
> 
> 
> 
> also sukuna is voiced by suwabe, va of grimmjow, fate archer, kuroko no basket aomine, asura's wrath yasha, etc





I feel like JJK has a winning formula.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I feel like JJK has a winning formula.


*Correct. Start reading it ASAP. *


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I feel like JJK has a winning formula.








you should also read mashle = best noobie shonen series, atm, it has only 35 chaps, so far

the mc, is a teen saitama (with more raw wit), has a kpop hairstyle , who is a physical superhuman powerhouse, enrolls into a harry potter like magical academy, and yeet's them, for plot reasons


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 24, 2020)

Finally it seems some good manga is appearing.



Not like NNT whose only saving grace was EscaGOAT.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Not like NNT whose only saving grace was EscaGOAT.


*Ban was GOATED too. Though Escanor is the undisputed one. 

Escanor *

*Ban/Estarossa

Zel
Ludo 


Top 5. *


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Ban was GOATED too. Though Escanor is the undisputed one. *
> 
> *Escanor *
> 
> ...



Dunno about top 5, but Ban was great too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Dunno about top 5, but Ban was great too!


*Personal preference I guess. 
Drop your list. 

My top 11 list looks like this:*
_*Escanor


Ban/Estarossa


Zeldris

Ludociel

Merlin

Cusack

Monspeet

Derieri

Melascula


Jericho

*
_​


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 24, 2020)

Zeldris struggle against the 7DS to stop Merlin from stopping time on Meliodas's cocoon was


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2020)

Just a fan theory ofc.

But it's close to mine.

Saitama simply broke through and went beyond god(s) level (or reached the ultimate God level).

There are many "magical" abilities/power in OPM (psychic powers, immortality, ghosts and many more).

If you ask One, -he wont answer I guess, but I'm sure if he would he'd tell you that you can take any manga or fictive char ever, or even add all strongests fictive chars Saitama would still... One Punch.

His power just has NO LIMITS. None. Absolute and limitless. 

This is the whole OPM reversed logic. 

No reader really care about Saitama -he's just here to end arcs with one punch.

This is why second chars are the real MCs. Not him (not in the shonen classic sense). 

This is why comparing him to other shonen/manga chars is pointless. Dude is a concept that can't be compared to any other fictions in which minimal logic works.

As I said, Saitam could OP reality itself if needed. 

Nothing to be mad here though.

Jujutsu seems pretty good. No need for its MCs to be the strongests in the fictive manga world.

Kingdom is great without planet level chars.

You should be able to enjoy a manga without thinking its main char is the strongest ever.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just a fan theory ofc.
> 
> But it's close to mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 24, 2020)

If Saitama punchs reality out of existence

Would non-existence have space for things that ceased to exist?

Also

Saitama would be existence on non-existence?

Would he be a limited All That Is?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 24, 2020)

This is pretty interesting to ponder


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2020)

Godennnnn!
Step aside miwank


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is pretty interesting to ponder


Baba are you a girl? Just wondering


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> Baba are you a girl? Just wondering



I wish. Would have pulled some great things against men and right now would be retired in a paradisiac island 

But alas the guys up there reaaaaaaally want me to help people be happier in life so I was born a man in this incarnation.

As for the girlish stuff. My Yin (feminine) and Yang (masculine) energies are


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 24, 2020)

saitama


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 24, 2020)

"Why are you evil, knowing Saitama is inevitable?" - Fang


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2020)

Blade said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 24, 2020)

Good morning, guys. Lazy Sunday!!


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 24, 2020)

The Undisputed and Undefeated Champion. Amazing career. Respect the GOAT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The Undisputed and Undefeated Champion. Amazing career. Respect the GOAT.



I don't like him, but he's impressive. You have to respect that.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If Saitama punchs reality out of existence
> 
> Would non-existence have space for things that ceased to exist?
> 
> ...



By one punching reality Saitama would just create the big crunch (applied to reality itself) which created the big bang.

So he'd just create not an alternative, but a total new reality I guess. 

Or he'd just be alone in the absolute void. But once again, he'd one punch that void, again and again. 

Eventually he'll be bored and have an infinite nap.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2020)

Btw, finally got my Adrien Rabiot dedicated shirt (when he was playing for the Juventus). 

Hope he'll shine in the France team for the next world cup so I can sell it for billions  

(Damn dude is huge, shit is like a dress for me lol).


----------



## Shanks (Oct 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 24, 2020)

well every1 is posting some pics so lets do it too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 25, 2020)

The Eyes of the Dragon is a book I am reading now in my Stephen King universe reading. 

So far the Stephen King books I have read:

The Gunslinger
The Drawing of the Three
IT
The Shining
Salem's Lot
Pet Sementary 
Dr. Sleep
The Stand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Oct 25, 2020)

For some odd reason this txt reminds me of @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Happy birthday @Mickey Mouse . Wish you all the best.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Mickey Mouse . Have a good one, mate.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 25, 2020)

_*Happy Birthday Mouse. I wish you all the best.  @Mickey Mouse *_


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday, *Mickey Mouse*.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 25, 2020)

If *ONE PIECE: Ace's Story Vol. 1* got animated, how many episodes would it take to cover *Vol. 1*? Five episodes? Ten? Twelve?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 25, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> For some odd reason this txt reminds me of @Alibaba Saluja





A little fatalist for my taste but I probably legit started talking at least once about that stuff out of the blue.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 25, 2020)

Didn't Mickey had his birthday earlier this year 

That or I'm becoming senile


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Didn't Mickey had his birthday earlier this year
> 
> That or I'm becoming senile


Who cares? Just put on a friendly face and...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Jujutsu Kaisen. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I've heard that name, idk when I'll pick up a new manga tho


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 25, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think I've heard that name, idk when I'll pick up a new manga tho


*Aye. You can try the anime if you have the time. It currently has 4 episodes. @Mariko tried it and says it's very good. But the manga is great. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2020)

Also even tho it's not @Supeys  birthday we should wish him a happy birthday anyways


----------



## Mariko (Oct 25, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think I've heard that name, idk when I'll pick up a new manga tho



Yeah try the anime as I did. Good surprise (I was pretty skeptical). 

I wanna read it now, but I wait for this anime season to end since it's pretty well done and hyping.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 25, 2020)

Making him one year older.

Poor Mickey.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Also even tho it's not @Supeys  birthday we should wish him a happy birthday anyways



@Alibaba Saluja 

Come on.. Let me troll the OL a bit.
A few people fell for it. I was waiting for him to rage at me. 
Lova ya Supes.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 25, 2020)

*Happy Birthday @DeVision I wish you all the best, old man. *


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday Mouse


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

Happy bday @Mickey Mouse 

What company are u getting for your Bday?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Happy Birthday @DeVision I wish you all the best, old man. *



Thank you. The first round is on me.


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Thank you. The first round is on me.


hbday man! Have a good one!

Katakuri for Pirate King btw


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

nagdo said:


> hbday man! Have a good one!
> 
> Katakuri for Pirate King btw



Thank you. It's sunday, so no fun.. 

Katakuri will join the Pirate King crew when Luffy comes back for him.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 25, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 25, 2020)

I need a translator.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I need a translator.



@Alibaba Saluja


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 25, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I need a translator.



Nami: "You said you would make a drug that would put Luffy to sleep and have an erection."

Chopper: "This cotton candy you gave me  tastes too bitter"

Nami: "Make Luffy have an erection!!"

Chopper: "Make me/force me!"


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Damn. That's lewd.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Happy birthday @Mickey Mouse . Wish you all the best.





Sabo said:


> Happy Birthday @Mickey Mouse . Have a good one, mate.





Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Happy Birthday Mouse. I wish you all the best.  @Mickey Mouse *_





ArabianLuffy said:


> Happy Birthday, *Mickey Mouse*.





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Didn't Mickey had his birthday earlier this year
> 
> That or I'm becoming senile





Underworld Broker said:


> Also even tho it's not @Supeys  birthday we should wish him a happy birthday anyways


Dev.....UB.....you trolls. 




it is November 18th. 


nagdo said:


> Happy bday @Mickey Mouse
> 
> What company are u getting for your Bday?



Sony.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 25, 2020)

Happy New Year @Mickey Mouse


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

I'll try it again in a few months. XD
Be warned.


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

God dang it, Its not April the 1st @DeVision @Underworld Broker 

You owe an apology to Sony


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

nagdo said:


> God dang it, Its not April the 1st @DeVision @Underworld Broker
> 
> You owe an apology to Sony



Would it count if I lie and say I thought it was really his birthday?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 25, 2020)

Fuck yall with your happy shits.

It's 2020.

Nothing is supposed to be happy.

Look the news, look the last OP chapters!


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Would it count if I lie and say I thought it was really his birthday?


Yes n No,

Yes cuz from the outer interior you seem pretty genuine.  No cuz from what I am hearing from the OL streets you are a Notorious Troller


----------



## Gledania (Oct 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Fuck yall with your happy shits.
> 
> It's 2020.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Yes n No,
> 
> Yes cuz from the outer interior you seem pretty genuine.  No cuz from what I am hearing from the OL streets you are a Notorious Troller



I'm no troller.
I just like to trigger people these days. It's fun..

Wait.. I am a troll.  (would've become one much sooner if I knew how much fun it is XD)


----------



## Mariko (Oct 25, 2020)

You killed me!

Go finish your mayonnaise though!


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm no troller.
> I just like to trigger people these days. It's fun..
> 
> Wait.. I am a troll.  (would've become one much sooner if I knew how much fun it is XD)


Trolls are really vague anyways, come in all shapes and sizes :kek
wait I taught the trigger guy was the Mouse? is this some type of 4d troll chess game thats is been played on me?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Fuck yall with your happy shits.
> 
> It's 2020.
> 
> ...



The only good thing this year is Jujutsu Kaisen and... 

Wait...

Let's check this up.

-Quarantine/curfew 
-Got the Covid 
-Oda's Breaks
-Oda's chapters
-Post covid side effects
-Quarantine again
-Oda's breaks again
-Oda's chapters... again

No.

Jujutsu is the only thing we can be glad about this year.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Dev.....UB.....you trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet you was shook about all the notifications


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

Anyways how errbody doin? currently binging Gintama, now on on ep 35.

Boredom I tell ya


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2020)

ToG coming back from hiatus is also 10/10 moment of 2020 btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

Have yet to catch up to the Webtoon. Dont plan on doin so anytime soon.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Have yet to catch up to the Webtoon. *Dont plan on doin so anytime soon*.



But like ... why?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Trolls are really vague anyways, come in all shapes and sizes :kek
> wait I taught the trigger guy was the Mouse? is this some type of 4d troll chess game thats is been played on me?



He was the tool. I know he knows it's not his birthday.. The rest was supposed to rage for a bit. XD
But this was just another one. XD



nagdo said:


> Have yet to catch up to the Webtoon. Dont plan on doin so anytime soon.



Do it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2020)

Man I still have to catch up to MHA

Was checking the manga mashup mafia game of this year today and bakugo was killing townies left and right with his death notes


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> But like ... why?





DeVision said:


> Do it.



Been focusing on School, and I am trying to limit the amount of Series I am watching.

Currently  I am trying to finish Gintama once and for good ( been  procrastinating this for years) and also watching other Seasonal stuff weekly like jujitsu kaisen and Akudama drive.

+trying to rewatch Attack on Titan before the new Season.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Man I still have to catch up to MHA
> 
> Was checking the manga mashup mafia game of this year today and bakugo was killing townies left and right with his death notes



Fucking Juan.
Gonna be my target in the next game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Happy New Year @Mickey Mouse





DeVision said:


> I'll try it again in a few months. XD
> Be warned.


I feel like....ya are shitting on my well wishes......and I do not appreciate that. 


Mariko said:


> Fuck yall with your happy shits.
> 
> It's 2020.
> 
> ...


Nerf this!


Mariko said:


> The only good thing this year is Jujutsu Kaisen and...
> 
> Wait...
> 
> ...


Optimistic because I have not started that series.


Underworld Broker said:


> I bet you was shook about all the notifications


I was thinking what the fuck is going on now. 


Underworld Broker said:


> Man I still have to catch up to MHA
> 
> Was checking the manga mashup mafia game of this year today and bakugo was killing townies left and right with his death notes



MHA is boring right now. Read vigilante spin off instead. Man is Deku the worst protagonist of a popular manga ever.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I feel like....ya are shitting on my well wishes......and I do not appreciate that.



Nah. I find that great.
It's your thing. So let me ues it against you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. I find that great.
> It's your thing. So let me ues it against you.



I hope the next food you eat gives you explosive underwear destroying farts.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I hope the next food you eat gives you explosive underwear destroying farts.



I'm a gentleman, I don't fart.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm a gentleman, I don't fart.



 

You are not a man at all then.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I feel like....ya are shitting on my well wishes......*and I do not appreciate that.*


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are not a man at all then.


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

I see you light up the sky, a dance in the night, Auroraaaaa  
I see the stars in your eyes, believe in your lies, Auroraaa


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

morning folk


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> morning folk



Morning? It's goddamnnight already.
Lazyass.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 25, 2020)

is it somebody's birthday or am i getting jebaited


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Morning? It's goddamnnight already.
> Lazyass.



It's fucking morning to me, deal with it 


Go D. Usopp said:


> is it somebody's birthday or am i getting jebaited


Ask Mickey


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is it somebody's birthday or am i getting jebaited



Yes. @Superman and @DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's fucking morning to me, deal with it



Yes. It's morning for lazyasses.


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yes. It's morning for lazyasses.


fuckin 

go to bed


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> fuckin
> 
> go to bed



It's 19:42 right now (7.42PM). But I feel so sleepy I just might. XD


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's 19:42 right now (7.42PM). But I feel so sleepy I just might. XD


Is it getting cold where you at?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Been focusing on School, and I am trying to limit the amount of Series I am watching.
> 
> Currently  I am trying to finish Gintama once and for good ( been  procrastinating this for years) and also watching other Seasonal stuff weekly like jujitsu kaisen and Akudama drive.
> 
> +trying to rewatch Attack on Titan before the new Season.



Think if you read the manga of AoT u could save some time, tho idk how the pacing is of the anime



DeVision said:


> Fucking Juan.
> Gonna be my target in the next game.



Oh what game did you sign up for where hes part of too?



Mickey Mouse said:


> MHA is boring right now. Read vigilante spin off instead. Man is Deku the worst protagonist of a popular manga ever.



Ppl have been telling me MHA is p hype rn  but I'd guess its cause they like deku, makes me think I'd like it too since deku is p cute


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ppl have been telling me MHA is p hype rn  but I'd guess its cause they like deku, makes me think I'd like it too since deku is p cute


watch jujutsu kaisen


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> Is it getting cold where you at?



Not yet. It was cold in the beginning of the last week, but in the middle it got warmer (it started raining). But it's clear again, and I'm expecting low temperatures this week. 



Underworld Broker said:


> Oh what game did you sign up for where hes part of too?



I dunno. But if I saw him at any game, I'd go for his head. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> morning folk


 Late ass morning means you bad a late ass night.


Soca said:


> Ask Mickey





DeVision said:


> Yes. @Superman and @DeVision


Stop summoning me. You are fired.


Underworld Broker said:


> Think if you read the manga of AoT u could save some time, tho idk how the pacing is of the anime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such a fucking girl.....


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Stop summoning me. You are fired.



I tagged Superman. Not you. 

PS happy birthday.


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not yet. It was cold in the beginning of the last week, but in the middle it got warmer (it started raining). But it's clear again, and I'm expecting low temperatures this week.


I  see I  see

Freeze


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> I  see I  see
> 
> Freeze



Not before I see you die of bedsores, lazyass.


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Late ass morning means you bad a late ass night.


Nah.

That was the other night. Had a nice encounter with a couple spanish girls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not before I see you die of bedsores, lazyass.


Re fucking ported


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 25, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse  when he wishes every1 birthdays but not himself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why?


Being too nice. This isn't how I trained you


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 25, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think if you read the manga of AoT u could save some time, tho idk how the pacing is of the anime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually they r gna release an AoT movie that covers all 3 seasons

so one movie will summarize them all and get u rdy for s4

it will be on nov 18 or smthing iirc

the pacing on the anime is really really good anyway, + has sick ass OSTs thats y i enjoy it more than the manga


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> Being too nice. This isn't how I trained you





Fight first. Apologize later.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 25, 2020)

What's this?

Everyone's partying and no one invited me?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Hey @Alibaba Saluja join the party.
We're bullying @Soca and @Supes.


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

Ain't nobody doing shit to me

Not a think


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> Ain't nobody doing shit to me
> 
> Not a think



How does it feel getting bullied you bully?


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How does it feel getting bullied you bully?



Amazing


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> Amazing



I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 25, 2020)

Let's bully @Soca into oblivion



What we call tough love 

We'll make a man out of you Marc


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's bully @Soca into oblivion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than making a hoe out of you


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's bully @Soca into oblivion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think he deserves it? I mean, our love? XD


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> Better than making a hoe out of you


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

Kinky hoeism 

I miss it


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> Better than making a hoe out of you



You flatter me 





DeVision said:


> Do you think he deserves it? I mean, our love? XD



It will be tough for him. He may resent us at the beginning.

But eventually, years later, he'll come back to us and thank us for finally making him a true man


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think if you read the manga of AoT u could save some time, tho idk how the pacing is of the anime


From what I heard the Anime is well paced and made some arcs even better than the Anime. So i am probably sticking to the Anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> watch jujutsu kaisen



I'm real lazy when it comes to watching anime or anything in general 



Go D. Usopp said:


> actually they r gna release an AoT movie that covers all 3 seasons
> 
> so one movie will summarize them all and get u rdy for s4
> 
> ...



I already caught up to the manga, idk if I wanna watch anime of it now. Only saw season 1 when it aired back in the day 

Really lazy with anime stuff lmao


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

@DeVision I hate how you insist people capitalize V when we call you DeV


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision I hate how you insist people capitalize V when we call you DeV


The V is important to a hoe. It's their life blood


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja ifrit is the superior name.


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm real lazy when it comes to watching anime or anything in general


I was like that. Then boredome hit and now I'm watching damn near everything


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp nobody respects Usopp enough to spell his name right....and you are doing him no favors.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

@T.D.A I love how you tricked everyone into forgetting how your lazy ass never finished the avengers edit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge your set is shined up to hide how awful a choice you made for your set.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

@Soca you are such a man slut.


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

: feelsgoodman
 coming out soon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

nagdo said:


> : feelsgoodman
> coming out soon


They did not hijack shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2020)

I feel like I'm on that episode of the office where michael was roasting everyone


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 25, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse no matter how much you try, we'll always love you.


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They did not hijack shit.


Unfortunately it forever for the streets :feelsbadman


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision I hate how you insist people capitalize V when we call you DeV





Soca said:


> The V is important to a hoe. It's their life blood



The V is half of a W. So I start off with an advantage.
But what do you two know of W's. You're experts on the L side.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja ifrit is the superior name.







Alibaba Saluja said:


> *Warning!!!*
> 
> **Divine Power has been detected**
> 
> ...



Never forget


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

I would pay good money to watch a Pepe series, holly shit just thinking bout and it havin potentials to beat  Spongebob.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @T.D.A I love how you tricked everyone into forgetting how your lazy ass never finished the avengers edit.



Lol it was near completion but then the Final Cut Pro software wanted me to pay £300 to continue using it, so I was like no.


----------



## Flame (Oct 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Never forget


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision I hate how you insist people capitalize V when we call you DeV





Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja ifrit is the superior name.





Mickey Mouse said:


> @Go D. Usopp nobody respects Usopp enough to spell his name right....and you are doing him no favors.





Mickey Mouse said:


> @T.D.A I love how you tricked everyone into forgetting how your lazy ass never finished the avengers edit.





Mickey Mouse said:


> @Light D Lamperouge your set is shined up to hide how awful a choice you made for your set.





Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca you are such a man slut.



I know it must be tough, but i hope your day gets better mickey son of mouse!!


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 25, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm real lazy when it comes to watching anime or anything in general
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well

some animes like AoT and FMAB r pretty darn solid and u gotta watch them lol


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Oct 25, 2020)

we'll see about that


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Light D Lamperouge your set is shined up to hide how awful a choice you made for your set.


----------



## Flame (Oct 25, 2020)

happy belated bd @Mickey Mouse btw


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

@Underworld Broker feels like someone's bored wife or girlfriend who finds thrill in someone else's misery.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 25, 2020)

Fuck you @DeVision lucky I didn’t changed the thread title before I slept


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Underworld Broker feels like someone's bored wife or girlfriend who finds thrill in someone else's misery.



I hope you're having a great birthday


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Unfortunately it forever for the streets :feelsbadman


Only if we let it.


Flame said:


> happy belated bd @Mickey Mouse btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

STOP MOCKING MY GENUINE BIRTHDAY WISHES!!!!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> I was like that. Then boredome hit and now I'm watching damn near everything



I'd unironically rather play games than bother finding a site where I can watch anime 



Go D. Usopp said:


> well
> 
> some animes like AoT and FMAB r pretty darn solid and u gotta watch them lol



I barely watch anything tho, I'd needa be like really really bored to watch something, doesnt matter in the end how great it is I just feel like I'm wasting time


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 25, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse  wanna pick a new thread title as a present for Dev


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mickey Mouse  wanna pick a new thread title as a present for Dev


 What is it? 
 Notorious big Ol convo...lmfaooo


----------



## Shanks (Oct 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> What is it?
> Notorious big Ol convo...lmfaooo


Gotta be something that surprises him once he logs on.


----------



## Flame (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> STOP MOCKING MY GENUINE BIRTHDAY WISHES!!!!


I feel like i'm missing something here (I didn't actually read everything from the last pages) so here's a dog slapping his owner


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Gotta be something that surprises him once he logs on.


Then call it the godfather convo or mr brando forever fanclub


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2020)

nagdo said:


> I would pay good money to watch a Pepe series, holly shit just thinking bout and it havin potentials to beat  Spongebob.


send me one bit coin i will give you the pepe series


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> STOP MOCKING MY GENUINE BIRTHDAY WISHES!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

@Kinjin you are dad tired of playing with his kids so now instead spends his time with a self destructive hobby.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> Then call it the godfather convo or mr brando forever fanclub


Na, need something that annoys him and keep everyone else entertained.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 25, 2020)

You forgot the biggest hoe of all..Marcellina?!


----------



## Shanks (Oct 25, 2020)

Since all you art pimps are here, can someone help me make an avy from Celes?

Use below stock and focus more on the face?




Or use below, but focus reduce the brighness and make it less in your face?



And any other photoshop effects you feel fit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blade (Oct 25, 2020)

@Sabo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Na, need something that annoys him and keep everyone else entertained.


Then just go with Redline convo


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 25, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Sabo


Much appreciated.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Since all you art pimps are here, can someone help me make an avy from Celes?
> 
> Use below stock and focus more on the face?
> 
> ...



I gotchu bruv


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Much appreciated.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

Unfortunately it is looking like he will win.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 25, 2020)

How the fuck? Are people really that stupid?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> How the fuck? Are people really that stupid?



Uninspiring alternative 
Laziness 
Being all talk no vote
Voter intimidation 
Selfishness 
And yes.....plain stupidity


----------



## Shanks (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Uninspiring alternative
> Laziness
> Being all talk no vote
> Voter intimidation
> ...


Can't be helped.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 25, 2020)

Real talk though... some of you Mafia addicts finish off your game and host a dice game/tourney in OL. @Go D. Usopp @Alibaba Saluja @Redline  I want to have some fun and not host stuff for once.

I wouldn't even mind if we do the cross anime Waifu game in the alley. I think Whitebeard would be up to sponsoring that.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 25, 2020)

*Lock n' Load!* & *Rock n' Roll!*
​


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Real talk though... some of you Mafia addicts finish off your game and host a dice game/tourney in OL. @Go D. Usopp @Alibaba Saluja @Redline  I want to have some fun and not host stuff for once.
> 
> I wouldn't even mind if we do the cross anime Waifu game in the alley. I think Whitebeard would be up to sponsoring that.



soon TM


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 25, 2020)

id vote for prince EA any day all day


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

Interesting time of the day in this part of town huh?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Fuck you @DeVision lucky I didn’t changed the thread title before I slept



You don't think our friend deserves 2 birthdays per year? Fuck you!
The rest of us loves you Mickey.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You don't think our friend deserves 2 birthdays per year? Fuck you!
> The rest of us loves you Mickey.


You are right!

Let's celebrate this wonderful day with DeV, everyone


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)

Happy Birthday @DeVision !!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You are right!
> 
> Let's celebrate this wonderful day with DeV, everyone



@nagdo see.. I triggered one.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Happy Birthday @DeVision !!



You're too late dude. It's monday already.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @nagdo see.. I triggered one.


I’m enjoying the party, friend


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I’m enjoying the party, friend



That's what you're supposed to!


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

If there is at least 3 non-frequent OLers coming here to wish Dev well within the next 24 hrs, we all donate more money to charity.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

there are 9 users and 5 guests lurking at this time


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 26, 2020)

The 5 lurkers are looking for Rikku’s nudes pictures.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> If there is at least 3 non-frequent OLers coming here to wish Dev well within the next 24 hrs, we all donate more money to charity.



@Gin @poutanko @Rinoa


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Kinjin you are dad tired of playing with his kids so now instead spends his time with a self destructive hobby.


Not good enough.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

@DeVision I'm impatience, so I've donated already. Happy Birthday btw. May all your best wishes come true this year.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @DeVision I'm impatience, so I've donated already. Happy Birthday btw. May all your best wishes come true this year.



I don't belive you. 
Give us proof.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't belive you.
> Give us proof.


Weird that the description isn't clear.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 26, 2020)

@Sabo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



Man this girl.

A shame she only appeared for a few ep


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Real talk though... some of you Mafia addicts finish off your game and host a dice game/tourney in OL. @Go D. Usopp @Alibaba Saluja @Redline  I want to have some fun and not host stuff for once.
> 
> I wouldn't even mind if we do the cross anime Waifu game in the alley. I think Whitebeard would be up to sponsoring that.



Come join me and @Go D. Usopp in Mafia



There's gonna be one pretty good. Dragon Ball vs Holy shonen trinity hosted by Aries.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Come join me and @Go D. Usopp in Mafia
> 
> 
> 
> There's gonna be one pretty good. Dragon Ball vs Holy shonen trinity hosted by Aries.


Na, I don't want my wife to divorce me.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Na, I don't want my wife to divorce me.



It would be an understandable situation. MIA for ~2weeks give or take.



Actually don't.

Sometimes the logic used to find scum is


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Weird that the description isn't clear.



Liar liar pants on fire.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​


What music comes to your mind when you look at this GIF?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> What music comes to your mind when you look at this GIF?


*Actually the opening music lmao. *


*Nothing else comes to mind. *


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Liar liar pants on fire.


Sabo's pants is only on fire when fighting a serious battle.

Also remember a month ago, I said 15 years ago I got stopped by some girl in the street and till today, I'm still paying the monthly charity subscription?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sabo's pants is only on fire when fighting a serious battle.
> 
> Also remember a month ago, I said 15 years ago I got stopped by some girl in the street and till today, I'm still paying the monthly charity subscription?



Your wife needs to leave you.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Your wife needs to leave you.


Imagine this:

Dev: Hey babe, i've just donated $50 to charity
Gf: WHAT! I could have do my hair with that. It's over

==
Na, she's cool. I told her the story


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Na, she's cool. I told her the story



Did you tell the one who talked you into it was hot?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did you tell the one who talked you into it was hot?


Sad part was that girl wasn't hot. Freckle face, flat, etc 

Ali be like... "Oh, how many rounds of escort I can get for that $9k"


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sad part was that girl wasn't hot. Freckle face, flat, etc
> 
> Ali be like... "Oh, how many rounds of escort I can get for that $9k"



@Flame sounds like your dreamgirl.
Fu*k Bitchel!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

And they say I'm lewd.....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2020)

*You are. The lewdest in fact. *


----------



## Mariko (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *You are. The lewdest in fact. *



Not with you and dear @Mariko alive, and well.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not with you and dear @Mariko alive, and well.



How is that?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not with you and dear @Mariko alive, and well.


_*How is that?*_


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 26, 2020)

Everyone is perverted to some degree. It's like Dragon Ball Z power scale.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> How is that?





Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*How is that?*_



Love ya both.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Love ya both.


*Any rude reply to me or Mariko that lacks substance (specific feats, arguments, etc.) runs the risk of being ignored with a disapproving rep comment, but sometimes just being sufficiently rude works too. I’ve learned that it’s a much more efficient, dismissive reply. Whether or not they simp to you, or “are you”, is irrelevant to me.*


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Any rude reply to me or Mariko that lacks substance (specific feats, arguments, etc.) runs the risk of being ignored with a disapproving rep comment, but sometimes just being sufficiently rude works too. I’ve learned that it’s a much more efficient, dismissive reply. Whether or not they simp to you, or “are you”, is irrelevant to me.*



But you are. 
Lew D. 

@Mariko too.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

PS I wasn't rude.
Lewd people are good people.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> PS I wasn't rude.
> Lewd people are good people.



I'm not lewd.

I check/expose others lewdness.

Big difference.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 26, 2020)

Like it. 

Savage.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Like it.
> 
> Savage.


This one to me is more savage than the previous. Filled with depth, specially the cross shaped scar on the chest.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mariko (Oct 26, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> This one to me is more savage than the previous. Filled with depth, specially the cross shaped scar on the chest.



More like adult Luffy though...


----------



## poutanko (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> If there is at least 3 non-frequent OLers coming here to wish Dev well within the next 24 hrs, we all donate more money to charity.





DeVision said:


> @Gin @poutanko @Rinoa


I wish you well DeVi ~


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm not lewd.
> 
> I check/expose others lewdness.
> 
> Big difference.



I do exactly the same.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2020)

poutanko said:


> I wish you well DeVi ~



Don't forget Supes. It's his birthday AGAIN. Just like yesterday. I dunno how.


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Real talk though... some of you Mafia addicts finish off your game and host a dice game/tourney in OL. @Go D. Usopp @Alibaba Saluja @Redline  I want to have some fun and not host stuff for once.
> 
> I wouldn't even mind if we do the cross anime Waifu game in the alley. I think Whitebeard would be up to sponsoring that.


So which game you wanna do here? Are you sure we can do that?  I might host it yeah but do we need prizes or just a name title in the convo would be enough for the winner?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 26, 2020)

Blade said:


>



Garou best villain ever (or among the bests).

Him deflecting all the bullets of a machine gun to protect a child...


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

you better wacth the second movie asap , damn  Borat is the new charlie chaplin of the century


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Garou best villain ever (or among the bests).
> 
> Him deflecting all the bullets of a machine gun to protect a child...


I have a question: How many years of training would it take to have a body like this villain?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I have a question: How many years of training would it take to have a body like this villain?


About 3 to 4 if you starting from scratch mean you don't have fat to convert first


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 26, 2020)

The more I see @ArabianLuffy posting the more I see he's a quality poster


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2020)

the true mc of the magi verse


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 26, 2020)

Blade said:


> the true mc of the magi verse



Instant GODA rating


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Instant GODA rating





the final battle arc was a mess

but overall, the series had lots of cool and lit moments


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The more I see @ArabianLuffy posting the more I see he's a quality poster


I'm a GFXer. Quality is an essence.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 26, 2020)

Blade said:


> the final battle arc was a mess
> 
> but overall, the series had lots of cool and lit moments



Final arc was meh but the rest was pretty good.

Easily well above average series imo.


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Final arc was meh but the rest was pretty good.
> 
> Easily well above average series imo.




unironically

the sinbad spin off (which is canon) was also above average levels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 26, 2020)

For the Robin simpers...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 26, 2020)

Blade said:


> unironically
> 
> the sinbad spin off (which is canon) was also above average levels



Still need to read the spin off. I keep forgetting


----------



## Flame (Oct 26, 2020)

Man seeing the great OPM arts here reminds me of the anime. The Saitama/Boros fight was godly


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Still need to read the spin off. I keep forgetting







even teen sinbad was casually razing large sections from mountains


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> Man seeing the great OPM arts here reminds me of the anime. The Saitama/Boros fight was godly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> So which game you wanna do here? Are you sure we can do that?  I might host it yeah but do we need prizes or just a name title in the convo would be enough for the winner?


Any one piece games you want. Fun is always fun. And PM Kinjin for prizes.


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

lol amerian saying go back to your country really make me laught! like they know where they come from in the first place.. white trash colonisers.. they would not even know where to get back in the fist place , they runied nord america transform the whole land in  big moll from est to west ffs!  i feel for the good americans


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Any one piece games you want. Fun is always fun. And PM Kinjin for prizes.


can we do it here? find  at last 10  people then we can start  we can do ayonkou gang against admiral gang team vs team


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> can we do it here? find  at last 10  people then we can start  we can do ayonkou gang against admiral gang team vs team


Yeah, sounds good. 10 people isn’t hard to fine. We got more than 10 active right now in the OLC.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

I’ll shotgun Shanks


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)

Bruh naw.


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The more I see @ArabianLuffy posting the more I see he's a quality poster


like those...


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse  there is still hope for your country, finger cross


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I’ll shotgun Shanks


then you are the admiral gang leader, unless you wanna roll for it between your team mates... we are jus two so far , get another 8 to say the least


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 26, 2020)

Damn Tifa simpers. We're gonna need more nudes of Rikku.



Redline said:


> like those...


What do you mean like those?


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

lol do you wanna see one as how to spot a pedo? just look at trump Face


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Damn Tifa simpers. We're gonna need more nudes of Rikku.
> 
> 
> What do you mean like those?


quality post


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> quality post


I wish Trump had an account here. We would test his posting quality then.


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I wish Trump had an account here. We would test his posting quality then.


lol i would  probablr rate all his post diva or sad, too bad i was not born in the states becouse i would be a sniper
whoever likes mc donald is not right in his mind..imo guess mental deficit can be cansider an illness but still


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I wish Trump had an account here. We would test his posting quality then.


He would have Redline permed in a day from trolling.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> then you are the admiral gang leader, unless you wanna roll for it between your team mates... we are jus two so far , get another 8 to say the least


How does this game work? And need to spam tag everyone.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)

Trump lives in redline's head rent-free.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

​


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 26, 2020)

*CHOCOLAAATE!*


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Any one piece games you want. Fun is always fun. And PM Kinjin for prizes.



im gna host a game soon here

will be talking to @Kinjin  over the next few couple of days

my game will take couple of days, maybe 5 to be completed.

once i confirm couple of stuff with kinjin i'll start the sign up thread


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 26, 2020)

and by 5 days i mean 5 days of play time, not 5 days to get rdy

the game is pretty much ready now rly


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> and by 5 days i mean 5 days of play time, not 5 days to get rdy
> 
> the game is pretty much ready now rly


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2020)

​​


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 26, 2020)

Another game?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Another game?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 26, 2020)

​


The only good thing that came out of SAO


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2020)

​

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)

​

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2020)

​​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

Snoop... The Highlander


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​
> 
> ​





Lurker said:


> ​
> 
> ​





Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​​


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

> *Why does Snoop Dogg always carry an umbrella..?*
> For drizzle.
> 
> *What are Snoop Dogg's pronouns?*
> ...


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 26, 2020)

take this


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

Give snoop an emoticon! I want that


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

I was trying to make a picture of a boob with the snop emoji btw. Not as easy as expected


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> take this





Mariko said:


> More like adult Luffy though...


just watch this super serie


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 26, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> If those dopeheads can make your days, why not?



ur a beast mang


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> If those dopeheads can make your days, why not?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2020)

@Sabo what possessed you to make such a shitty title change?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Sabo what possessed you to make such a shitty title change?


"_Why do you build, knowing destruction is inevitable? Why do you yearn to live, knowing all things must die? Knowing that none of it will have meant anything once you do? Life. Dreams. Hope. Where do they come from? Where do they go? Such meaningless things..._" 
-  *Kefka*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> "_Why do you build, knowing destruction is inevitable? Why do you yearn to live, knowing all things must die? Knowing that none of it will have meant anything once you do? Life. Dreams. Hope. Where do they come from? Where do they go? Such meaningless things..._"
> -  *Kefka*



Does not make it a good title.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Does not make it a good title.




Changed it back to @Alibaba Saluja  favourite one.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

Mfw whenever anyone tags me here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Changed it back to @Alibaba Saluja  favourite one.



@Alibaba Saluja did you no favors with this one either.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja did you no favors with this one either.


Next time we’ll find an Elza quote for boss Mickey


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2020)

how bizarre that seems just to define Trump


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 26, 2020)

Check the following video,  by the YouTuber, Computing Forever. You may also know him by his other YouTube channel, . A channel for movies/TV-shows reviews. Dave's review on Terminator: Dark Fate was spot on. Great reviewer, great political thinker.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Next time we’ll find an Elza quote for boss Mickey


.......i am triggered here again.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......i am triggered here again.


 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

*Favorite YouTube Videos*: so many to mention...

*Spoiler*: __ 



- The Most Profound Moment in Gaming History:  &  by *LogosSteve* |  &  by *Max Derrat*
-  by *Super Bunnyhop*
-  by *Max Derrat*
-  by *Max Derrat*
- Devious Intent: ,  by *Hero*
-  by *Max Derrat*
-  by *Max Derrat*
-  by *It'sAGundam*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 27, 2020)

voted for Tifa


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

This pose, this body, the clothes. Damn.


----------



## January (Oct 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 27, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Changed it back to @Alibaba Saluja  favourite one.





Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja did you no favors with this one either.





All I know is

Alibaba and the 40 memelords >>>>>


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2020)

"Why do you fear? Knowing that life is outside your control?"

Now this was just made by me and has my genuine stamp of approval. Not for a title but you get it.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

Have you guys had the poll about ONE PIECE females before? If yes, think we can have Part #2?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 27, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

luna means moon by the way


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 27, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Have you guys had the poll about ONE PIECE females before? If yes, think we can have Part #2?



not just a poll

an entire tournament lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> not just a poll
> 
> an entire tournament lol



A very limited and cliche tourney. And a you forgot to mention the game......though @Alibaba Saluja did a mediocre job of it because I did not get what I wanted.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> A very limited and cliche tourney. And a you forgot to mention the game......though @Alibaba Saluja did a mediocre job of it because I did not get what I wanted.


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>


When you gonna start this game uso?
This weekend? Is it dice rolls involved? I hope so


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 27, 2020)

yea probably

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> not just a poll
> 
> an entire tournament lol


Damn. How was the drama then between the simps? I sure as hell missed that.


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

Glad to see double D Tifa got the edge  by he way....eheheh


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> A very limited and cliche tourney. And a you forgot to mention the game......though @Alibaba Saluja did a mediocre job of it because I did not get what I wanted.



There there. Come here.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 27, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Damn. How was the drama then between the simps? I sure as hell missed that.



take a look urself. this was just the finals lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Have you guys had the poll about ONE PIECE females before? If yes, think we can have Part #2?


They just finish it with a more then a surprising result ergo vivi best Boa and Robin lol, that would have never happen on OJ


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> They just finish it with a more then surprising result ergo vivi best Boa and Robin lol, that would have never happen on OJ



one of the reasons why this forum is superiour to OJ eh


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> one of the reasons why this forum is superiour to OJ eh


Exactly  the contrary  to be honest...this is not a one piece forum to begin with just look at the title lol and you can also tell the difference imo


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> take a look urself. this was just the finals lol


The thread is like 2 weeks ago. How the hell I missed that? Oh well. So Vivi won. I read the simps' posts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> There there. Come here.



No, fuck you! Give me Robin, Boa, and Yamoto to go with Smoothie and Alvida.


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> The thread is like 2 weeks ago. How the hell I missed that? Oh well. So Vivi won. I read the simps' posts.


Poor guys they just wanna be helpful...lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 27, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> The thread is like 2 weeks ago. How the hell I missed that? Oh well. So Vivi won. I read the simps' posts.



u wuda voted for vivi too right?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

Next time, let's have a waifu tournament on RESIDENT EVIL and GUILTY GEAR.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u wuda voted for vivi too right?


Thinking about it... hmmm... I love Hancock more.


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u wuda voted for vivi too right?


I dont think so the thread was for the Ohara queen therefore  i am sorry Robin was the only option available.  Vivi?  lmfaooo


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Thinking about it... hmmm... I love Hancock more.


See uso he can tell the difference..
Anyway as best waifu Robin still take the chip


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Next time, let's have a waifu tournament on RESIDENT EVIL and GUILTY GEAR.


Yeah... nice...also one on bleach girls or hunter x hunter


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

Some artists don't do anime females' bodies justice. I mean the exaggeration of the size of busts, hips and waists.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 27, 2020)

vivi and perona remain > your fav op grill ningens 

stay kekmalding


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

I see some justice there. ..


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 27, 2020)

its icing up here and power has been out since morning

rip af


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> I see some justice there. ..


I'm torn apart between Elphelt, Ramlethal and Jack-O. I like them all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its icing up here and power has been out since morning
> 
> rip af


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Some artists don't do anime females' bodies justice. I mean the exaggeration of the size of busts, hips and waists.


true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No, fuck you! Give me Robin, Boa, and *Yamoto* to go with Smoothie and Alvida.



Maybe I can do something about Robin and Boa, but this Yamoto?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

I wished the artist revised on Baiken's breast size.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You see my fellow OL'ers.
> 
> This tournament is actually to place the OP girls in the following tiers/question marks.
> 
> ...



Never forget


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2020)

What is this


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I wished the artist revised on Baiken's breast size.


thats some proper animation lol can you immagine one piece anime like this!? xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What is this


You never played Guilty Gear Xrd?



Redline said:


> thats some proper animation lol can you immagine one piece anime like this!? xd


You can say they did that on ONE PIECE 7th movie.


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> You never played Guilty Gear Xrd?
> 
> 
> You can say they did that on ONE PIECE 7th movie.



Never played but I've heard about "Guilty Gear"


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

The Rise & Fall.

A concept that everything exists on this universe  had experienced and will experience once more. I hope my time comes up before I witness an absolute fall of humans' intelligence. My God. Flat Earthers never know when to give up.


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Never played but I've heard about "Guilty Gear"


Try it. You will have an access to new waifus materials.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

Don't get mad, guys. Stay calm. It's just that...


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maybe I can do something about Robin and Boa, but this Yamoto?


Don't be a bitch.....you know who i mean. 


ArabianLuffy said:


> Don't get mad, guys. Stay calm. It's just that...


I am shocked.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't be a bitch.....you know who i mean.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 27, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Have you guys had the poll about ONE PIECE females before? If yes, think we can have Part #2?


We just had the Bi Yearly Miss Ohara competition. It was something else 

Still can’t believe Robin and BoA lost to Vivi... even if people were cheating.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> We just had the Bi Yearly Miss Ohara competition. It was something else
> 
> Still can’t believe Robin and BoA lost to Vivi... even if people were cheating.



Like how all these type of competitions end online. Like what happened in the old Fairy Tail section.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 27, 2020)

*Cold af *
* 

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 27, 2020)

Couple weeks ago, the HR chick take my work parking buzzer and gave it to this new dude who is more senior. I’m currently outside of the parking without a buzzer for the last 20 mins and everyone else is late to work and no one can let me in for another 15mins.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Like how all these type of competitions end online. Like what happened in the old Fairy Tail section.


I wasn’t complaining about the cheating though, all fun and games. more why isn’t anyone else stepping up and going out of their ways for Robin except for @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I wasn’t complaining about the cheating though, all fun and games. more why isn’t anyone else stepping up and going out of their ways for Robin except for @Light D Lamperouge



Mhm.


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I wasn’t complaining about the cheating though, all fun and games. more why isn’t anyone else stepping up and going out of their ways for Robin except for @Light D Lamperouge


i am safe and not ashamed i always voted for Robin and never had any dubts about it, she was winning big time by the awy, then cheteres made a dupe and vivilame won lol typical NF


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



I may need the help of OL's Lewd brigade for this one.



You know who you are


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I wasn’t complaining about the cheating though, all fun and games. more why isn’t anyone else stepping up and going out of their ways for Robin except for @Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)

and... the winner is...


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 27, 2020)

Why does the OBD finishes thread in 2000 posts and we have to wait till 10,000 here? 

Last few hundred posts of a convo thread is always hype.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 27, 2020)

​


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2020)

​


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 28, 2020)

@Lurker, I want to be the only Big Boss of NF. I'm jealous.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *OLC is Currently Recruiting! Positions are limited!! () - Lead Post Whore Required*​
> OLC is NF's #1 rated Shit Posting Arena and we are looking for a no life, no hobby hoe to join our growing community. If you know how to post emotes off the top of your head, and you are highly developed in shit posting skills, you’re off to a flying start!
> 
> As a Lead Post Whore, you will have proven experience spamming in multiple sections of NF or other forums, coupled with a desire to grow your online status in developing content within this thread. We are looking for a proactive story-teller, not someone who just post random emojis all day  .
> ...


@ArabianLuffy Please follow your job description above first and we can talk about a small promotion in a year.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 28, 2020)

Why is @Freechoice banned?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @ArabianLuffy follow your job description above first and we can talk about a small promotion in a year.


I really want to, but I'm a lazy poster.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 28, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I really want to, but I'm a lazy poster.


Yeah, same as all these lazy lurkers. We should be friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 28, 2020)

The year 2001. _*sigh*_... Such a good year. Silent Hill 2, MGS2, RE: CODE: Veronica and many more. Every year, we stray further from good games.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 28, 2020)

Kaiju #8 anyone?

It's like a mix between attack on titan and OPM lol...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Kaiju #8 anyone?
> 
> It's like a mix between attack on titan and OPM lol...


*Yes yes yes. I've been reading it for the past few weeks. Very good. I like the different approach. Kafka is like the opposite of a typical shonen protag, old, not talented, gave up, etc. Leno feels more like the shonen protag than Kafka lmao. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Yes yes yes. I've been reading it for the past few weeks. Very good. I like the different approach. Kafka is like the opposite of a typical shonen protag, old, not talented, gave up, etc. Leno feels more like the shonen protag than Kafka lmao. *



Def anime material btw. I hope they will do it...

Edit: yes, I like when shonen stereotypes are reversed. Though chicks are pretty much the typical shonen "strong" girls protag though...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Def anime material btw. I hope they will do it...
> 
> Edit: yes, I like when shonen stereotypes are reversed. Though chicks are pretty much the typical shonen "strong" girls protag though...


*Definitely. I hope so too. Though it's prolly years away. *

*

I like Mina though. She and Leno are my faves thus far. *


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @ArabianLuffy Please follow your job description above first and we can talk about a small promotion in a year.





ArabianLuffy said:


> I really want to, but I'm a lazy poster.



Last paragraph is the most important. 

Only high quality memes please 

I also accept top end waifus. If you go for this 2nd option choose them wisely.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 28, 2020)

_*@Alibaba Saluja  *_


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Alibaba Saluja  *_


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 28, 2020)

Those Djinn equips



One of my favorite things from Magi


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Why is @Freechoice banned?



@Gledinos


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Last paragraph is the most important.
> 
> Only high quality memes please
> 
> I also accept top end waifus. If you go for this 2nd option choose them wisely.


Top end waifus, huh? Well, I, as veteran simp, veteran waifu worshipper, I have good taste in waifus.


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Why does the OBD finishes thread in 2000 posts and we have to wait till 10,000 here?
> 
> Last few hundred posts of a convo thread is always hype.


beouse otherwise between you me and uso we would have already finish the thread by our own lol


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 28, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Top end waifus, huh? Well, I, as veteran simp, veteran waifu worshipper, I have good taste in waifus.





Gimme at least 3 names, non-OP but anime still.

Pics are welcome, although not necessary.

SFW if you decide to use pics


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2020)

BORAT is BACK !  lmfaooooo


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *OLC is Currently Recruiting! Positions are limited!! () - Lead Post Whore Required*​
> OLC is NF's #1 rated Shit Posting Arena and we are looking for a no life, no hobby hoe to join our growing community. If you know how to post emotes off the top of your head, and you are highly developed in shit posting skills, you’re off to a flying start!
> 
> As a Lead Post Whore, you will have proven experience spamming in multiple sections of NF or other forums, coupled with a desire to grow your online status in developing content within this thread. We are looking for a proactive story-teller, not someone who just post random emojis all day  .
> ...



when did u even post this 

dont cite magic to me witch

i was there when it was first written


----------



## Gledania (Oct 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos



He missed with me.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 28, 2020)

english 101


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 28, 2020)

Never forget this GOAT


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 28, 2020)

dem i have never watched its anime

seems majestic to see them in color actually lol. ive only seen them colored on covers or arts lmao


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 28, 2020)

this looks like a movie or have i just forgotton everything lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 28, 2020)

*Watch and read JJK. 

Read BC. 


Read Kaiju no 8. *


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 28, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dem i have never watched its anime
> 
> seems majestic to see them in color actually lol. ive only seen them colored on covers or arts lmao



And before the women says "Sinbad" she says "The First-Class Singularity"



Too much greatness there 

Magi anime is lit. Really gives the feeling of "Arabic" and majestic as you said. A must watch. Only 2 seasons though.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 28, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> this looks like a movie or have i just forgotton everything lol



It's the finale of season 2.

In Magnostadt.

Same and subbed:


Final blow:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 28, 2020)

*Looks like a one shot for Gojo *


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2020)

BORAT IS BACK !


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's the finale of season 2.
> 
> In Magnostadt.
> 
> ...



dem i forgot so much from that hogwarts arc lmao


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Looks like a one shot for Gojo *



According to some french sources, which I won't disclose, Gojo is a one punch material for a certain character. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Now truthfully, Gojo just seems too OP and epic.


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dem i forgot so much from that hogwarts arc lmao


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Looks like a one shot for Gojo *


Kappa
just kidding light


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 28, 2020)

_*Gojo reigns supreme. Jump on the JJK train boyos. *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Gojo reigns supreme. Jump on the JJK train boyos. *_


i still have to read the manga  to be honest but i think i will like him


----------



## Shanks (Oct 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos


@Flame @Gledinos  WHY IS FREECHOICE BANNED?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Flame @Gledinos  WHY IS FREECHOICE BANNED?


He missed with the wrong dude


----------



## Shanks (Oct 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> He missed with the wrong dude


Wait, did he sent Flame a nostalgic message or something? 
People should stop been so friendly


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gimme at least 3 names, non-OP but anime still.
> 
> Pics are welcome, although not necessary.
> 
> SFW if you decide to use pics


meh anime... Let's give you something then... A mix bag of anime and video games. Characters, some of them you probably never heard of them.

*Spoiler*: _Strength (Black Rock Shooter)_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hibana (Kunoichi, PS2, 2003)_ 












*Spoiler*: _Raven (Gravity Rush)_ 








*Spoiler*: _Ramlethal Valentine (Guilty Gear)_ 










*Spoiler*: _Peorth (Aa! Megami-sama!)_ 








*Spoiler*: _Urd (Aa! Megami-sama!)_


----------



## Gledania (Oct 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Wait, did he sent Flame a nostalgic message or something?
> People should stop been so friendly



What are you implying by that ???


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 28, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> meh anime... Let's give you something then... A mix bag of anime and video games. Characters, some of them you probably never heard of them.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Strength (Black Rock Shooter)_
> 
> ...


Generally @Alibaba Saluja  would be pretty active at this time. Is it a coincident that both Ali and @Light D Lamperouge  went inactive right after this post?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Obviously not together


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Generally @Alibaba Saluja  would be pretty active at this time. Is it a coincident that both Ali and @Light D Lamperouge  went inactive right after this post?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 28, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> meh anime... Let's give you something then... A mix bag of anime and video games. Characters, some of them you probably never heard of them.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Elphelt Valentine (Guilty Gear)_
> 
> ...



Solid. Very good. Yeah some I don't know 

I see you're a gamer first and foremost.

Have you tried Honkai Impact 3?


*Spoiler*: __ 














I know kunoichi too.

Megami-sama is on my anime watchlist. One day surely I'll watch it.



That "halo" on jack-o' valentine sure is different.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Oct 28, 2020)

It's coming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> It's coming.


*GOAT. GOAT. You're becoming my fave mod Kin *


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I see you're a gamer first and foremost.


Gamer since Atari 2600.


			
				Alibaba Saluja said:
			
		

> Have you tried Honkai Impact 3?


No, I haven't. I looked for a review about Honkai Impact 3. This kind of games...

- Sci-Fi
- All Female Cast
- Fanservice
- Plot/Story almost exist

These series don't impress me, but hey, they have good characters wallpapers that I might do GFX signatures and avatars if I'm in mood.


			
				Alibaba Saluja said:
			
		

> That "halo" on jack-o' valentine sure is different.


Apparently this halo shape that appears above head is a common thing among Valentines, indicates that a Valentine is powerful. Well, in the story, a Valentine is a human man-made. Like homunculus. Guilty Gear as a series started in 1998 on PS1.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 28, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge



Have a good one mate.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one mate.


*Thanks my man. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2020)

happ birthday @Light D Lamperouge
light a candle with..xd and then


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2020)

Happy Birthday Lewdman.


----------



## Blade (Oct 28, 2020)

a present for @Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> happ birthday @Light D Lamperouge
> light a candle with..xd and then


*Thanks my dude *


Lurker said:


> Happy Birthday Lewdman.


*Thanks Lewdker *


Blade said:


> a present for @Light D Lamperouge


*Thanks my dude. These are great. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Light D Lamperouge !!!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Happy Birthday @Light D Lamperouge !!!!


*Thank you very much. *


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Light D.

(this is the 1000th post)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Happy Birthday, Light D.


*Thanks my man. *


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2020)

Sretan rođendan brate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Sretan rođendan brate.


*Hvala brat. Da smo zivi i zdravi samo haha. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 29, 2020)

*8 predictions for the world in 2030* by World Economic Forum *[]*

1. *All products will have become services*: In other words, you will own *nothing*, and you will be *happy*. *You won't be able to buy*. iPhone? Rent. Car? Rent. House? Rent. Your boxer, your bra. Rent, rent, rent. Even your plushie. Your Kamina and Yoko figures. 

2. There is a global price on carbon.

3. US dominance is over.  We have a handful of global powers. 

4. Farewell hospital, hello home-spital.

5. *We are eating much less meat*: The truth is, they want us to eat bugs.  Claiming bugs have proteins than meat.  Yeah, right. 

6. Today’s Syrian refugees, 2030’s CEOs.

7. The values that built the West will have been tested to breaking point.

8. “By the 2030s, *WE WILL BE READY TO MOVE HUMANS TOWARDS THE RED PLANET*.” (Mars)

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2020)

9. One piece still going strong.


----------



## Mob (Oct 29, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge Vino, pivo, šljiva, loza  ima mnogo lijekova za ovaj koronski rođendan


----------



## Shanks (Oct 29, 2020)

The best fight music. Never forgot.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 29, 2020)

Happy birthday! @Light D Lamperouge 
October is best month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 29, 2020)

Wishing again 

Happy Bday @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday! @Light D Lamperouge
> October is best month



Cause April is from another planet. Or something else over the top cause April is best.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 29, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge stop bulying DeV lewdman and Happy birthday


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2020)

Mob said:


> @Light D Lamperouge Vino, pivo, šljiva, loza  ima mnogo lijekova za ovaj koronski rođendan


*Hahahah bice bice sad. Hvala puno. *



Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday! @Light D Lamperouge
> October is best month


*Thanks my man. You're right. October reigns supreme. *



Mysticreader said:


> Wishing again
> 
> Happy Bday @Light D Lamperouge


*Thanks again Mystic *



Gledinos said:


> @Light D Lamperouge stop bulying DeV lewdman and Happy birthday


*Thanks Glen you lewd man *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Oct 29, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge ma kakva korona, studentski park i bleja s ortacima, srecan rodjendan tebra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2020)

So, new containment for at least one month, starting tomorrow.

New terrorist attack (second in 2 weeks) with 3 victims this morning. 

2020


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2020)

Shrike said:


> @Light D Lamperouge ma kakva korona, studentski park i bleja s ortacima, srecan rodjendan tebra


*Hahahh, hvala hvala puno brate. Voleo bih ja ali nazalost nema nista od toga. Ali nadoknadicemo to hahah. Hvala opet brat. *


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Cause April is from another planet. Or something else over the top cause April is best.


April is a joke.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2020)

Catching up Jagaaan. 

Great seinen (NSFW sometimes, I warn you). 

Author is on steroids lol. 

Original story/plot, awesome art (fit pretty well the fucked up story), great chars building.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 29, 2020)

Yo good people


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 29, 2020)

Winter solstice is coming.

Meaning the veil between this world and the next, the 3D and 4D, is thinnest these days.



Things may feel darker than usual specially for people who are sensitive to energies but it's a phase that's soon going to end.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Light D Lamperouge !!!



Fuck all you future sight having time zone bitches.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Light D Lamperouge !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck all you future sight having time zone bitches.


*Thanks Mouse. 



Lololol, they got ya this time. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday! @Light D Lamperouge
> October is best month


Nope.. November is


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> April is a joke.



April proves as the only month with humor in it. That's what chicks dig.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> April proves as the only month with humor in it. That's what chicks dig.


Chicks in your neighborhood are into clowns? Figures


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Chicks in your neighborhood are into clowns? Figures



Who said clowns? Your brain is clouded as the misty october weather.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 29, 2020)

Must post some nude Rikku here, so maybe Rikku once more take the lead in this poll.


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2020)

hbd @Light D Lamperouge ! top 2 poster


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> hbd @Light D Lamperouge ! top 2 poster


* 




Suffering from success. Just GOAT things. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2020)

_*@Kinjin @Blade Thoughts on a potential JJK section??  

*_


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> How would you guys feel about a Jujutsu Kaisen section?





Kinjin said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Let's see what I can do.


Soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Kinjin @Blade Thoughts on a potential JJK section??
> 
> *_





Kinjin said:


> Soon.





i will make that gojo appreciation thread, soon


----------



## Shanks (Oct 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Kinjin @Blade Thoughts on a potential JJK section??
> 
> *_





Kinjin said:


> Soon.





Blade said:


> i will make that gojo appreciation thread, soon


Done


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Soon.





Blade said:


> i will make that gojo appreciation thread, soon





Sabo said:


> Done


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Soon.



Anime is tomorrow right?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Anime is tomorrow right?


Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2020)

After so much advertising I decided to watch the fist four episode of jujitzu kaisen... Is there more anime episode out yet?
What about the manga?how many chapters so far?
@Light D Lamperouge
Should I read then manga as well, just to be on the right track or the anime is just fine as it is?


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Saturday.


Which episode? 5? I only watch 4 so far..xd


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> After so much advertising I decided to watch the fist four episode of jujitzu kaisen... Is there more anime episode out yet?
> What about the manga?how many chapters so far?
> @Light D Lamperouge
> Should I read then manga as well, just to be on the right track or the anime is just fine as it is?


*4 episodes thus far. 127 chapters so far. I've binged all 127 chapters in like 3/4 days. It's that good. Give it a shot, though watch the anime as well, it's good so far. *


----------



## Blade (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 29, 2020)

dem just saw now

happy birthday @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dem just saw now
> 
> happy birthday @Light D Lamperouge


*Thanks my dude. All's good. You really savin' that gif lmao. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thanks my dude. All's good. You really savin' that gif lmao. *



u bet i am


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 30, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Oct 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2020)

This is my wallpaper. XD


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 30, 2020)

_Been years gone by 
I've just abused my mind 
My body's paid the price  
Come to a fork 
I can go up and down 
Or use my mouth too much 
Oh lord, protect my words_  

Reality's a matter of a clarity of mind


----------



## Shanks (Oct 30, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> _My body's paid the price
> Or use my mouth too much _


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


Nani so re?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 30, 2020)

It’s almost 1 year  
@January


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## January (Oct 30, 2020)

Saw this movie called Castle in the Sky.

-Main character's dad sees a castle in the sky and is labelled as a liar until he dies.
-Castle is called Laputa, which used to be home for a technologically advanced civilization which had once ruled the entire planet.
-Main character meets a girl who is a descendent of the laputa clan and has a secret middle name.
-Story has pirates who fly on planes, main character teams up with them.
-Laputa clan had robots who could shoot beams and fly. The clan also had blue stones with secret engravings.
-Main character is voiced by Luffy's voice actor.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi guys, is this where the weebs hang out? 

Castle in the sky is a studio ghibli movie right? Pretty much everything out of that studio is great, except grave of the fireflies which should never be seen by anyone unless you are already dead inside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> Hi guys, is this where the weebs hang out?
> 
> Castle in the sky is a studio ghibli movie right? Pretty much everything out of that studio is great, except grave of the fireflies which should never be seen by anyone unless you are already dead inside



You've just found your way into the best convo in the internet. Congratz.



This ofc is thanks to everyone who posts here.


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm stuck in an airport for a few hours so I'm probably gonna be spamming this place for a while


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> I'm stuck in an airport for a few hours so I'm probably gonna be spamming this place for a while



Airport at corona times? Unforgivable!

Just kidding. The only corona I belive in:


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

Yeah I feel a little guilty because I didn't really need to go but when I bought the tickets I thought things would calm down by this time. I'll be taking a test soon and then I'll see if I helped destroy humanity or not.


----------



## Soca (Oct 30, 2020)

That nello name seems so familiar


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

Waddup fam


----------



## Soca (Oct 30, 2020)

Tryna figure out who you are 

Were we friends once?


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

I made a ton of photoshop edits back in the day. I was also known for having a giant donger but being really humble about it


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

Wasn't your name Marcelle or something?


----------



## Soca (Oct 30, 2020)

Yea it was 

Who are ya!


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

Bruh idk how I can explain myself any better lol. Do you remember when we tried to get a regular edit contest where you replace the text in the speech bubbles?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> I made a ton of photoshop edits back in the day. I was also known for having a giant donger but being really humble about it



I see you fit in here perfectly among the other lewd people.

Seems like I'm the only decent one left here.. Damn.


----------



## Soca (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> Bruh idk how I can explain myself any better lol. Do you remember when we tried to get a regular edit contest where you replace the text in the speech bubbles?


Yea I do. 

Ok it might be coming back to me. 

Fucking old age brain ain't working 


DeVision said:


> I see you fit in here perfectly among the other lewd people.
> 
> Seems like I'm the only decent one left here.. Damn.


Didn't you win the most lewd poster in here you damn liar


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I see you fit in here perfectly among the other lewd people.
> 
> Seems like I'm the only decent one left here.. Damn.


Then I will protect you with my life.


Soca said:


> Yea I do.
> 
> Ok it might be coming back to me.
> 
> ...


I wasn't a regular for that long so it's no wonder you can't remember.

How dare you talk to him like that


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm dying of boredom


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello looks familiar, but I do not recall who is.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> Didn't you win the most lewd poster in here you damn liar



It was obiously rigged. I mean, come on..



Nello said:


> Then I will protect you with my life.



I like you!



Soca said:


> Didn't you win the most lewd poster in here you damn liar



How dare you?!


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Nello looks familiar, but I do not recall who is.


Is that how you treat a former lover


----------



## Soca (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> Then I will protect you with my life.
> 
> I wasn't a regular for that long so it's no wonder you can't remember.
> 
> How dare you talk to him like that


Imma talk to that hoe however I want 



DeVision said:


> It was obiously rigged. I mean, come on..


Numbers don't lie son


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> Imma talk to that hoe however I want



What? You want me to whoop your ass once again in front all of the OL people? Don't go there.. 



Soca said:


> Numbers don't lie son



Of course they do.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday @TheWiggian !!!


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @TheWiggian !!!



Thanks


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2020)

TheWiggian said:


> Thanks



Happy birhday Ray.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2020)

Why is Ren banned??


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Happy birhday Ray.



Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

TheWiggian said:


> Thanks



Happy birthday


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> Then I will protect you with my life.
> 
> I wasn't a regular for that long so it's no wonder you can't remember.
> 
> How dare you talk to him like that


Nello? More like Ta**o.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 30, 2020)

Happy birthday @TheWiggian


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2020)

Pretty cool birthdate.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2020)

@JonnyBones


----------



## Mariko (Oct 30, 2020)

GFO @TheWiggian 

Nice ava though.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm dying of boredom


Funny, this was posting right after a visit from a veteran poster joined the convo.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

I don't have covid 

Now I can continue my journey to Italy totally guilt free, motherfuckers


----------



## Shanks (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> I don't have covid
> 
> Now I can continue my journey to Italy totally guilt free, motherfuckers


How long was the wait for the test result at the airport?


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

Sabo said:


> How long was the wait for the test result at the airport?


The whole process probably took about an hour. When I was attention whoring earlier today I was at the airport in Paris just waiting to depart. The test I took now was here in Venice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> I don't have covid
> 
> Now I can continue my journey to Italy totally guilt free, motherfuckers


Borat is back! Lmaoooo


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> The whole process probably took about an hour. When I was attention whoring earlier today I was at the airport in Paris just waiting to depart. The test I took now was here in Venice.


Nice...this year's you will be able to  see Venice as clear as she never been I. The last 50 years lol , for real all the channels got super clear and you can see the bottom , enjoy your trip, Venice is the most amazing city you can find, in term of her construction expecially


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)

I don't remember if I said it here or somewhere else but if Zoro will end up cutting Kaido  head I will convert to the Zoro church as well with the Golden Sama blessings


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Is he really stronger the sakuna full power!?
Maybe


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> Is he really stronger the sakuna full power!?
> Maybe



as i have said before

nobody knows

the author hypes gojo to be the strongest

but

by feats, he isn't stronger than prime sukuna, because we DON'T know how strong prime sukuna is

the only thing that its obvious, back when prime sukuna was active, not only he was named as the strongest monster

but they couldn't fully kill him or seal him too, since he still found a way to keep himself alive

for now, it can go either way


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)

Blade said:


> as i have said before
> 
> nobody knows
> 
> ...


Well yeah but as the story goes further and he gets more finger my guess it is pretty much assure sakuna full reincarnation is above gojo as well, is just where the story is leading imo but still we can't be sure


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well yeah but as the story goes further and he gets more finger my guess it is pretty much assure sakuna full reincarnation is above gojo as well, is just where the story is leading imo but still we can't be sure




kenshiro solos both of them


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

YES!!!

Just watched Date a Bullet




Stops your time, gets behind you and "nothing personal kid"





What a GOAT girl


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

Animation and soundtrack are Godly btw


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nice...this year's you will be able to  see Venice as clear as she never been I. The last 50 years lol , for real all the channels got super clear and you can see the bottom , enjoy your trip, Venice is the most amazing city you can find, in term of her construction expecially


I'm eating pizza in Venice.
This is it.
I have peaked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Happy birthday





Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday @TheWiggian



Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

TheWiggian said:


> Thanks guys


There's a rumor going around that it's your birthday. Have a good one my dude


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> I'm eating pizza in Venice.
> This is it.
> I have peaked


Ask  for what the Murano glass is and see it for yourself , also since you are noyt far if you have time go and visit Verona ( home of Romeo and Juliet you can find their house and julietta statue, also the Verona colosseum who is smaller but  better preserve then the Roma one and visit Padova too who has an amazing botanic museums..
Try to imagine how lovely and incredible was Venezia back in the seventh century when the Venice Republic was ruling the artistic world and sciences and was against the Popeand the Vatican powers  becouse of it...
Look at who Giordano Bruno was and what he said to be burn alive


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)

Blade said:


> kenshiro solos both of them


Well that's not even an argument even saitama has only 10 second to live if he face kenshiro and same goes with gojo and sakuna ..
Ten second and they explode.. lololol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 30, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ask  for what the Murano glass is and see it for yourself , also since you are noyt far if you have time go and visit Verona ( home of Romeo and Juliet you can find their house and julietta statue, also the Verona colosseum who is smaller but  better preserve then the Roma one and visit Padova too who has an amazing botanic museums..
> Try to imagine how lovely and incredible was Venezia back in the seventh century when the Venice Republic was ruling the artistic world and sciences and was against the Popeand the Vatican powers  becouse of it...
> Look at who Giordano Bruno was and what he said to be burn alive


Sei Italiano? Io studio ma il mio Italiano e troppo mal


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> Sei Italiano? Io studio ma il mio Italiano e troppo mal


Si Certo, Devi praticare e far amicizia, piu parli piu impari


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

This thread's on fire today


----------



## Shanks (Oct 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This thread's on fire today


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

I want more Kurumi


----------



## Flame (Oct 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This thread's on fire today


*insert your "i've been summoned" cat img*


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

Flame said:


> *insert your "i've been summoned" cat img*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> Si Certo, Devi praticare e far amicizia, piu parli piu impari


Si si... Carbonara tagliatelle. Tomato.

Just kidding but I had to put that into Google translate  Devo means I must? And piu means more?


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> Si si... Carbonara tagliatelle. Tomato.
> 
> Just kidding but I had to put that into Google translate  Devo means I must? And piu means more?


That's right

And tomato is pomodoro by the way...
Try lasangne
 Gnocchi
Ragu alla bolognese
Risotto...
And whatever you want..if you like mozzarella you should try the bufala one or fior Di latte
Mozzarella Di bufala


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> That's right


Io sono il numero uno

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> Io sono il numero uno


You can find slicecokd different type of pizza in the bakery...those are good to eat while you walk lol..then for anormsl proper pizza then just look for a pizzeria with wood oven possibly


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> You can find slicecokd different type of pizza in the bakery...those are good to eat while you walk lol..then for anormsl proper pizza then just look for a pizzeria with wood oven possibly


Adesso mangio pizza con pepperoni ma non io so se il forno e legna o no


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2020)

2nd lockdown incoming. 



I need to get my hands on a PS5


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> There's a rumor going around that it's your birthday. Have a good one my dude



oh look sm1 with an usopp avi

sup ningen


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 30, 2020)

and ofc happy birth day @TheWiggian

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

I welcome anything that makes me not go to work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oh look sm1 with an usopp avi
> 
> sup ningen


Brother from another mother


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2020)

new episode is out

the jjk anime destroys the anime competition, atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2020)

Blade said:


> new episode is out
> 
> the jjk anime destroys the anime competition, atm



Art style seems to be better than the manga too, though I guess I'm still reading early JJK and the author's art probably got progressively better.


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Art style seems to be better than the manga too, though I guess I'm still reading early JJK and the author's art probably got progressively better.




from chap 60 and onwards, the art becomes way better

and it keeps evolving with each new arc


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2020)

@Kinjin 

pictured: aizen seconds from having his head rider kicked, from itadori


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)

Nello said:


> Adesso mangio pizza con pepperoni ma non io so se il forno e legna o no


Basta Che lo chiedi?
Mi scusi volevo solo sapere se avete IL forno a legna o l elettrico?
But if you don't see it they probably don't have it becouse it is a spectacle to see 
Anyway even with electric oven can be a good one


----------



## Ruse (Oct 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 2nd lockdown incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get my hands on a PS5



Where do you live? 

I’m in tier 3 smh


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 30, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: aizen seconds from having his head rider kicked, from itadori


*Aizen about to get memories of him and Yuji being brothers *


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Aizen about to get memories of him and Yuji being brothers *


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> I’m in tier 3 smh



London


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Aizen about to get memories of him and Yuji being brothers *





another memory though is the CANON one

aizen being itadori's punchbag, in his local gym - their best memory bond


----------



## Ruse (Oct 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> London



I see I’m in Nottingham only just gone into full lockdown 

Fuck Covid


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2020)

Ruse said:


> I see I’m in Nottingham only just gone into full lockdown
> 
> Fuck Covid



Government are gonna announce a national lockdown next week


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)

Ruse said:


> I see I’m in Nottingham only just gone into full lockdown
> 
> Fuck Covid


The Wu tang flu strikes again!
Blame whoever don't care about wearing a mask!
They are the one to blame for this second lock down dumb fuckers


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Government are gonna announce a national lockdown next week


That was to be expected...innit?


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 30, 2020)

Happy Bday @TheWiggian, have a good one!


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 31, 2020)

This is the start of a new era.


----------



## Soca (Oct 31, 2020)

THIS IS NOT KAWAI AS FUCK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 31, 2020)

MY AVAAAAAAAA


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)

_* *_


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

I don't like this at all.


----------



## MO (Oct 31, 2020)

whoever did this. Needs to undo it cause this is not it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)

*Go back now, please.. *


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

And I was about to donate some money for this shit. Good thing I didn't.


----------



## January (Oct 31, 2020)

How do i navigate through the forum?


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 31, 2020)

Damn it's difficult to navigate in this new skin.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

January said:


> How do i navigate through the forum?




You don't. Delete the bookmark. (we won't miss you anyways)


----------



## Soca (Oct 31, 2020)

my avatars


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> my avatars



WHAT IS THIS ABOMINATION?!


----------



## January (Oct 31, 2020)

my dice


----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2020)

Amazing update


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

All those CC points I saved for my big ava rights. All down the drain. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

The emotes


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> WHAT IS THIS ABOMINATION?!


It's a launch.

always gonna have these  issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Oct 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You don't. Delete the bookmark. (we won't miss you anyways)


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

No more blob emoticons. I'm crying!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

My avy.

The ratings.

I feel like I lost my arms and legs but was left alive in a wheelchair.

A pitiful existence


----------



## Soca (Oct 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> WHAT IS THIS ABOMINATION?!


BAH 



DeVision said:


> All those CC points I saved for my big ava rights. All down the drain. XD


My avatar folder is gone


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

Go away.
(you're cool but I have to pretend I hate you - It's a running joke XD)


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

I hate how I can't tell what my last notifications are..


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)

*This is Dev's fault. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Oct 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Go away.
> (you're cool but I have to pretend I hate you - It's a running joke XD)


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *This is Dev's fault. *


It's your fault for finally reaching the age of 14. :blobmad


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

How dare yoU?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Lol, small ass avas, building level sigs 

And the emotes wtf?

Mbxx smh

Edit: my precious reps and ratings


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)

*I feel like I am on Facebook. And I don't like FB that much.. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

gg NF


----------



## January (Oct 31, 2020)

would've gambled all my reps in chrollosium if i knew this was going to happen


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

RIP NF.

It was good while it lasted


----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2020)

This is hilarious, bmx outdid himself tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

January said:


> would've gambled all my reps in chrollosium if i knew this was going to happen




Agree.

And @Light D Lamperouge stop with your font thing.
I can't tell if it's a quote or are you typing your message.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Even AP forum is more sexy now


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

This is on a whole other level.

I take off my hat.

Not even I would be able to do this


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Apparently XenForo 2.0 is for a better mobile use/experience. 

Well, too bad I never come here on my phone.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm always on mobile and I hate it.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Like it's worse to use/choose emotes and stuff


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> And @Light D Lamperouge stop with your font thing.
> I can't tell if it's a quote or are you typing your message.


Lmao, aight. I'll drop it lololol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

I mean. Maybe it's good for old phones or slow internet.

Not my case.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

This is now facebook bru


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Oh at least I can use stuff directly from my phone


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 31, 2020)

The world is ending, i cant seeeee


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Damn, even the "funny" ratings disappeared. I had more of them than likes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

At least not everything is bad


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

@Soca do you know if it's definitive or staff will fix this shit?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)

I was just about to get the boss rep. 54 mill down the drain...


----------



## Soca (Oct 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Soca do you know if it's definitive or staff will fix this shit?


It's not done. We're waiting on HIM to explain some stuff right now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's not done. We're waiting on HIM to explain some stuff right now.



I am guessing Preet and Naruto lost their shit though


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)

How are we gonna flex on the newbies now without the spirals and the chance to give or take away 30+k.


----------



## Soca (Oct 31, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I am guessing Preet and Naruto lost their shit though


preets just disappointed and when naruto comes on then I assume they'll have the same reaction yes


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2020)

Are Points replacing rep?


----------



## Soca (Oct 31, 2020)

But most things are supposedly coming back one by one, it's just taking time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

The ratings are kinda back. But agree and like are the same. XD


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> But most things are supposedly coming back one by one, it's just taking time.



Good.

For some long hard minutes I thought I was about to eventually finish my PhD by the end of 2020 instead of 2021 as scheduled.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)

Lv 0.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

OMG. We got lvls.
GTFO.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Ew wtf did  to this place?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)

How tf do I bump up levels now??


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

We are RPG characters now?



More than approved.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

I hate everything. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Files over 2MB can't be posted

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2020)

Seriously though guys - it's gonna be fine, just give it time. I am guessing most features will be back (not so sure about rep though, that was a custom plugin by Naruto, wasn't it?).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

At least directly


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)

I blame Lurker.


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2020)

What's going on

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 31, 2020)

Flame said:


> What's going on


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Flame said:


> What's going on



It's apocalypse my friend


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2020)

MrPopo said:


>


doesn't work but i can already guess what smiley that is

omg..


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 31, 2020)

Flame said:


> doesn't work but i can already guess what smiley that is
> 
> omg..


i fix is broken


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's apocalypse my friend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Flame said:


> What's going on


This is legit me right now. This Mbxx fucker.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2020)

is this the new reactions?


----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> This is legit me right now. This Mbxx fucker.



Hey man, at least you have a change to level up now


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Flame said:


> Where are the meme's?
> is this the new reactions?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Wtf hahah.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Hey man, at least you have a change to level up now


?


----------



## January (Oct 31, 2020)

Was the bookmarks thing always there?

Can we reach level 5 before Luffy does in manga


----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> ?


Look below your username, we now have levels


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2020)

lurker your sig is so confusing now like i keep missing your actual post and read your sig instead lmao


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

The levels don't appear on phone though


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> OMG. We got lvls.
> GTFO.



Having power levels, in the OL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Look below your username, we now have levels


It's gay. I was at 57 mil!! Fuck you Mbxx.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

Using the dark blue skin. Who's with me?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> It's gay. I was at 57 mil!! Fuck you Mbxx.



Staff is fixing shits one by one. Be patient fam.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Well I can post stuff directly from my phone so it's awesome 

Just need to let me post stuff above 2MB


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2020)

garbage forum update

i will erase it with gojo's void tech, just big yikes


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Blade said:


> garbage forum update
> 
> i will erase it with gojo's void tech, just big yikes



Basically what Mbxx did bro.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2020)

@Blade lol everyone's on Level 0, you the same as everyone else now. All that rep lost.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2020)

Wild.....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2020)

NO! SHANTAE IS STATIONARY!!!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2020)

WHAT KIND OF HELL IS THIS, @Soca !??!?!?


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Good.
> 
> For some long hard minutes I thought I was about to eventually finish my PhD by the end of 2020 instead of 2021 as scheduled.


Wow cool what kind of PhD?


Redline said:


> Basta Che lo chiedi?
> Mi scusi volevo solo sapere se avete IL forno a legna o l elettrico?
> But if you don't see it they probably don't have it becouse it is a spectacle to see
> Anyway even with electric oven can be a good one


Well if I go back to the pizzeria i'll try to see what kind of oven they have.

Adesso il tempo qui è nebbioso, ma è buono per Venezia perché è una citta mistico, no?  Dove vivi in Italia?


----------



## Soca (Oct 31, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> WHAT KIND OF HELL IS THIS, @Soca !??!?!?


You tell me. I know you had a hand in this!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2020)

none of my goat avatars even fit now


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Got three more trophies because of all the ratings conversion to likes


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Go away.
> (you're cool but I have to pretend I hate you - It's a running joke XD)


Ah ok then you are forgiven , my bad o thought you were serious


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2020)

when you bitch too much


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2020)

A meme on the new update:


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

Flame said:


> none of my goat avatars even fit now


My kenshiro still fit as bad as it was before lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

Nello said:


> Wow cool what kind of PhD?
> 
> Well if I go back to the pizzeria i'll try to see what kind of oven they have.
> 
> Adesso il tempo qui è nebbioso, ma è buono per Venezia perché è una citta mistico, no?  Dove vivi in Italia?


Gran Torino .XD


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Nello said:


> Wow cool what kind of PhD?
> 
> Well if I go back to the pizzeria i'll try to see what kind of oven they have.
> 
> Adesso il tempo qui è nebbioso, ma è buono per Venezia perché è una citta mistico, no?  Dove vivi in Italia?



Bioethics/philosophy of sciences


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

Blade said:


> garbage forum update
> 
> i will erase it with gojo's void tech, just big yikes


Lol..this update make this forum. Look like brand-new and just started....NF doesn't mean  Naruto forum anymore but means noobs forum now  , well fair enough, justice is done I suppose ...eheheh


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2020)

Everyone's reputation is 0 atm


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Gran Torino .XD


No, sei confuso, Gran Torino è un film.


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..this update make this forum. Look like brand-new and just started....NF doesn't mean  Naruto forum anymore but means noobs forum now  , well fair enough, justice is done I suppose ...eheheh




negged forums


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Finally, I've been acknowledged for what I am.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Finally, I've been acknowledged for what I am.



I think everyone got the same trophy


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

Reputation profile of DeVision​DeVision hasn't received any reputation yet.

:'(


----------



## Shanks (Oct 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> RIP NF.
> 
> It was good while it lasted


Good bye Ali, we will missed you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Might as well fully embrace my spiritual side and kiss goodbye to this forum and anime/manga


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

but ofc women are 4ever <3


----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Might as well fully embrace my spiritual side and kiss goodbye to this forum and anime/manga



Relax bruv. 

Things will get worked on.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 31, 2020)

New emotes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 31, 2020)

Where is the level thing? I can't see it. Let's play some RPG!


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 31, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Where is the level thing? I can't see it. Let's play some RPG!


You're to low lvl to see it


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> You're to low lvl to see it




@Sabo get neg-diffed. He's less than Doffy lvl. Damn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I think everyone got the same trophy



Really....?  

I thought Mbxx made a specific title for me.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> New emotes



Is @Shiba D. Inu an admin now?


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 31, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> New emotes


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Is @Shiba D. Inu an admin now?


Both of you are.

Reactions: GODA 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2020)

the ultimate reaction emote


----------



## Shanks (Oct 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Sabo get neg-diffed. He's less than Doffy lvl. Damn.


Negged! Enjoy you zero point, bro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

how come these emotes come so fast by usopp ones still dont

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

welp anyway i cant host my game without dice lmao

this is tragic lol

even threadmarks gone


----------



## Soca (Oct 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Reputation profile of DeVision​DeVision hasn't received any reputation yet.
> 
> :'(


They're being imported.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> They're being imported.


I'm  just whining for the heck of it. XD

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> They're being imported.



The PTSD for the alleyans 

Wait...


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

they r bringing dice back right? please tell me they r lmaoo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2020)

Eyy @Mickey Mouse , rep wasting bro, i guess most people care about rep, a lot

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> they r bringing dice back right? please tell me they r lmaoo


Yup


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

Avy's are squared now. Soon we'll get back the big ones.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 31, 2020)

You can now rate profile posts tier specialist @Gledinos @Flame

Edit: Nvm you found out already

Reactions: Funny 3 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Eyy @Mickey Mouse , rep wasting bro, i guess most people care about rep, a lot



I would have rep'd you for that. 

Too bad...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Avy's are squared now. Soon we'll get back the big ones.



Mbxx: triangular sounds cool...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Mbxx: triangular sounds cool...



You may think it's funny, but that could give him ideas.
Delete it. Now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I would have rep'd you for that.
> 
> Too bad...


You should always rep me. Every day is rep day. Same as your birthday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

I want rep back. I was boss level.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 31, 2020)

We are back here......


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> You tell me. I know you had a hand in this!


Don't dare go against Disney.


Shrike said:


> Eyy @Mickey Mouse , rep wasting bro, i guess most people care about rep, a lot


I love how they are all trying to be casual about it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)

My sig... It shrunk..


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 31, 2020)

My penis... my avatar has shrunk. I don't like this.  What have you done, NF-Staff?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Shrike said:


> You should always rep me. Every day is rep day. Same as your birthday.



There's only the "report" option, so take my report for rep-whoring as a rep.


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Finally, I've been acknowledged for what I am.




congrats









































i thought you already were, even without showing it to us, in a screenshot

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2020)

also

reminder that  solos


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2020)

and in the next 2 episodes

you gonna see how gojo time works

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 31, 2020)

You can change your own username right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

I don't care how but change how the emotes appear on phone. It's pretty bad


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2020)

Where am I ??

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shanks (Oct 31, 2020)

Damn... lots of people got the 5K likes and 10K likes trophies today.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Me to xenforo 2.2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

still no dice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Blade said:


> also
> 
> reminder that  solos



Ep 5 in my bed tonight. I kept it fresh for my fresh bed. 

I admit I'm hyped.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

look how they massacared it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ep 5 in my bed tonight. I kept it fresh for my fresh bed.
> 
> I admit I'm hyped.




and you are correct for being hyped

just try not getting too extra ''hyped''

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Old NF features

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> look how they massacared it



Unlimited Void!

Edit: wait: where can I throw dies?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Me to xenforo 2.2




control ur female mind, lad

stop replying back with moe/girly bs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2020)

They removed my dice ?????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2020)

Dafaq this place has come to ?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2020)

Do you people think they'll fix the dice?
I mean, there was a bug, so I threw low all the time. Maybe they found it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Blade said:


> control ur female mind, lad
> 
> stop replying back with moe/girly bs



I just don't know anything anymore. It's like a part of me died with the update

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

" my dice "

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

I know what I must do


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

At long last. Some hope

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Irene said:


> Dafaq this place has come to ?



Mbxx being like: "Ningen.... "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

change ur avi already @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ep 5 in my bed tonight. I kept it fresh for my fresh bed.
> 
> I admit I'm hyped.


You're gonna like it. 


Can't wait to see the thing in my sig animated.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> change ur avi already @Alibaba Saluja




i gave him set material pics

inb4 this ninga, wears instead, another moe midget chick ava, with a different colored wig

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2020)

How is this place doing ?

Any new tea that I missed ?


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2020)

Irene said:


> How is this place doing ?




this place is as lively as wuhan was on march

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Do you people think they'll fix the dice?
> I mean, there was a bug, so I threw low all the time. Maybe they found it?


They need to or else nf will be boring


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> change ur avi already @Alibaba Saluja



I will 



The avys....


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I will
> 
> 
> 
> The avys....




stop saying excuses

we all know that you ain't gonna change ur ava

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2020)

rename urself as biggest moe supporter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Oda: I'm on break this weak. No complains. 

NF staff: hold my beer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2020)

Also I wish this new update had conformation pop-up for rating to avoid misrating
I don't wanna explain to strangers why their random post is lewd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Blade said:


> rename urself as biggest moe supporter



What if I use a moe and badass avy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2020)

Also: refreshing page > Oda's pacing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2020)

oda tracing the hiatus pace just like one of his iconic mentors = togashi


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2020)

> reputation given option
>



                       Unfortunately, none of content has given any reputations yet.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

peper > yoder

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

Nello said:


> No, sei confuso, Gran Torino è un film.


Ahahah chiaro...
Ma Io Sono Di Torino, a due ore da Milano dove gioca la juve lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

You look really smart there lurker..kinda reminds me of shiba

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> You look really smart there lurker..kinda reminds me of shiba


Thanks bud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Eyy @Mickey Mouse , rep wasting bro, i guess most people care about rep, a lot


You guess might be right but I don't give 2 cents about it since forever, but I still ended up getting caught on it...it's good news dice will be back thou..the rep can rip


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

I


Mariko said:


> Really....?
> 
> I thought Mbxx made a specific title for me.


I have a special title for you Mariko


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Redline get a namechange.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

We can change name once per month?


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Do you people think they'll fix the dice?
> I mean, there was a bug, so I threw low all the time. Maybe they found it?


No sorry Dev I don't think so I think it was just you being you...lol
Joking


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Gonna go through all Mythology, Esoterism, Mysticism and Spiritualism names


----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gonna go through all Mythology, Esoterism, Mysticism and Spiritualism names


Noooo I hate namechanges so much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We can change name once per month?


How about once a week..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gonna go through all Mythology, Esoterism, Mysticism and Spiritualism names


Then you gonna end up with babasattiva!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Noooo I hate namechanges so much



Picture more of these debuts



Alibaba Saluja said:


> *Warning!!!*
> 
> **Divine Power has been detected**
> 
> ...




Godly


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge I blame you.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> How about once a week..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Noooo I hate namechanges so much


He got plenty to chose Babaduck
Babasattiva
Babauin
Babadin
And finally the best 
The Baba'


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

And then we can play who's who - forum edition


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Light D Lamperouge I blame you.


Told ya you should have not open his mail mate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Oh man I'm gonna hate Soca soon.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 31, 2020)

So used to seeing them big avys that this new site feels strange

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> And then we can play who's who - forum edition


Yeah I would go and have everyone change names for the fun of it..I have some good ones in mind


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

This is post-apocalyptic NF

Resident Evil style

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> So used to seeing them big avys that this new site feels strange


It's getting crowded here mystic we gotta sit tight and squeeze


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Told ya you should have not open his mail mate


All lewds...


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Youtube is almost better than Nf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is post-apocalyptic NF
> 
> Resident Evil style


Few survivors who gonna create a new  world..wish you luck


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Light D Lamperouge I blame you.


Lewd.

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is post-apocalyptic NF
> 
> Resident Evil style





Redline said:


> It's getting crowded here mystic we gotta sit tight and squeeze

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lewd.


Lewd you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> All lewds...


Don't let me tell ya what I saw of that redlight lewd vids he used to spam around to his favs...
When I see light I see Borat and wawawiwa

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

This layout is too modern, too "enterprise", too capitalism. 



Can't we have a medieval one with wood, grimoires and stuff?


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

By the way guys don't believe what redline says, light is a pure soul, compare to mine lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

I was start to get into the gojo movement when this happens and change everything! Guess I will stick with the anime for the time being


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Redline get a namechange.


I will
And new avy too lol you will recognise me right away anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Fuck. Forgot Ufc was on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 31, 2020)

Forum looks uglier on Laptop, but decent on phone


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## January (Nov 1, 2020)

Putin hacked the forum


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2020)

so......who was the biggest loser of the chrolloseum again?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 1, 2020)

Hmm,
I wonder why reps are public


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 1, 2020)

Mysticreader said "TY Mickey for the noti, the ones at mangadex are still up, catching up now "


----------



## Flame (Nov 1, 2020)

kinda started getting used to the new look ngl. only thing that's bothering me is avatars. this is such a downgrade tf? 

the hell am i gonna do with my 30+ future avys folder now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 1, 2020)

also searching for emotes is annoying ugh gotta start remembering codes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> kinda started getting used to the new look ngl. only thing that's bothering me is avatars. this is such a downgrade tf?
> 
> the hell am i gonna do with my 30+ future avys folder now





Flame said:


> also searching for emotes is annoying ugh gotta start remembering codes




Exactly the same two points that are bothering me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Exactly the same two points that are bothering me.



Same here. Hope shits will be eventually fixed.

Also, we have "reps given" (why not) but not "reps received"? Makes no sense...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Same here. Hope shits will be eventually fixed.
> 
> Also, we have "reps given" (why not) but not "reps received"? Makes no sense...


wym? i can see who you received reps from but not who you repped

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> wym? i can see who you received reps from but not who you repped



Lol WTF?!  

Check your profile, you only will see those you gave.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Nov 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol WTF?!
> 
> Check your profile, you only will see those you gave.


If you click on reputation on your profile  if shows the reps you've received

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 1, 2020)

My circle is out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> If you click on reputation on your profile  if shows the reps you've received



You're right... 

Still strange reps count is 0 though....


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You're right...
> 
> Still strange reps count is 0 though....


Most likely the rep plugin still has to be added


----------



## Flame (Nov 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> i was gonna answer but mr popo beat me to it but now i can't delete this text box?


how do i delete it??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 1, 2020)

@Soca @Kinjin any idea if dark theme will have white text? right now it's grey and makes it tougher to see


----------



## Shrike (Nov 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Soca @Kinjin any idea if dark theme will have white text? right now it's grey and makes it tougher to see


Dark blue has white text now, maybetry that while waiting.


----------



## Flame (Nov 1, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Dark blue has white text now, maybetry that while waiting.


Yeah that's what i'm rocking rn, I just got used to dark so much it feels off for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Soca @Kinjin any idea if dark theme will have white text? right now it's grey and makes it tougher to see


It's a lot of stuff that still needs fixing but this isn't exactly priority right now

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> so......who was the biggest loser of the chrolloseum again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Saitama (Nov 1, 2020)

Happy birthday @Mickey Mouse


----------



## DeVision (Nov 1, 2020)

Saitama said:


> Happy birthday @Mickey Mouse




Oh no you didn't?!

Prepare people. The kraken has been relased.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 1, 2020)

Wasn't it his birthday like a month ago!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 1, 2020)

Everyday is Mickey's birthday.

He must be over five thousand years old by now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Saitama (Nov 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh no you didn't?!
> 
> Prepare people. The kraken has been relased.


So cute


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2020)

Saitama said:


> Happy birthday @Mickey Mouse





Soca said:


> Wasn't it his birthday like a month ago!?





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Everyday is Mickey's birthday.
> 
> He must be over five thousand years old by now.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 1, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse , you not gonna end them?


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 1, 2020)

I really luv the Jojo fanbase


----------



## Redline (Nov 1, 2020)

i stole that blade, i couldnt resist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 1, 2020)

Blade said:


>



yasuo


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ahahah chiaro...
> Ma Io Sono Di Torino, a due ore da Milano dove gioca la juve lol


Vado a Firenze tra due giorni. Venezia è troppo bello. Oggi vedi Piazza San Marco, le Arsenale, e alcune chiese. Domani vedo ponte di Rialto. Venezia ha molte chiese, mio dio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 1, 2020)

Nello said:


> Vado a Firenze tra due giorni. Venezia è troppo bello. Oggi vedi Piazza San Marco, le Arsenale, e alcune chiese. Domani vedo ponte di Rialto. Venezia ha molte chiese, mio dio.


ahahah sei in italia lo sai no? e pieno di chiese ovunque, son sicuro che anche firenze ti piacera', ceto non e' venezia ma e' ugualmente molto bella ed antica
now you saw it .now you can tell us, did you ever see a city like venezia? i already know the answers but please , let us hear it.xd


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> ahahah sei in italia lo sai no? e pieno di chiese ovunque, son sicuro che anche firenze ti piacera', ceto non e' venezia ma e' ugualmente molto bella ed antica
> now you saw it .now you can tell us, did you ever see a city like venezia? i already know the answers but please , let us hear it.xd


It's hard to compare anything to Venice haha. Paris is beautiful, maybe even more so than Venice, but Venice is magical. There's no other way to describe it. When I first arrived and walked along the canals at night I seriously felt like I was in a fairytale.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 1, 2020)

@Blade @Kinjin

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Blade @Kinjin







































read it a while ago, the itadori and todo tag team, has broken another limiter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 1, 2020)

Blade said:


> read it a while ago, the itadori and todo tag team, has broken another limiter


Aight, I prefer waiting for the Viz tbh. But this duo on fire right now. We eating good. Greatness on a consistent basis.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 1, 2020)

Blade said:


> just wait for the next 2 upcoming anime episodes = a glimpse of actual gojo time
> 
> then, youtube is gonna break, once again


Mans gonna get the most respect soon. Peeps are gonna jump on the JJK train like crazy. When he takes off the blindfold, he's gonna be the most simped char rn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mans gonna get the most respect soon. Peeps are gonna jump on the JJK train like crazy. When he takes off the blindfold, he's gonna be the most simped char rn.




on most e-discussions i read about jjkaisen, most have gojo and sukuna equally at first place - both in quality and power (similar to our convos)

those two are the most popular mvp's, after all

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> i stole that blade, i couldnt resist




you literally made it ur ava  

well, its lit after all, have fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 1, 2020)

Blade said:


> on most e-discussions i read about jjkaisen, most have gojo and sukuna equally at first place - both in quality and power (similar to our convos)
> 
> those two are the most popular mvp's, after all


Sukuna already had some flex episodes to get the bitches. It's Gojo time rn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sukuna already had some flex episodes to get the bitches. It's Gojo time rn.




anime fans: wow, will that be gojo's full power?

manga readers: if only you knew

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 1, 2020)

Blade said:


> anime fans: wow, will that be gojo's full power?
> 
> manga readers: if only you knew


They won't know what hit them lmao. Can't wait to see the honoured one animated. It's prolly season 2 though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> They won't know what hit them lmao. Can't wait to see the honoured one animated. It's prolly season 2 though.




it has 24 episodes, we are so far in episode 5 and we already are at chap 10

trust me, that fight will be part of s1, at that pace, might be near the final episodes even

for me, i can see it including the first 85-90 chaps

s1 will have many of those lit moments we know

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 1, 2020)

Blade said:


> it has 24 episodes, we are so far in episode 5 and we already are at chap 10
> 
> trust me, that fight will be part of s1, at that pace, might be near the final episodes even
> 
> ...


I hope so. I wanna see all the lit flexes. Not gonna name them lmao to not spoil anyone. It would be great if we get it in season 1.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2020)

Last JJK ep was good, but not as good as the previous one. Though it hyped the following ones. 

Curious to know more about the new chars introduced (the ones who want to defeat Gojo and ally Sakuna).

Also curious about the deadly contest...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I hope so. I wanna see all the lit flexes. Not gonna name them lmao to not spoil anyone. It would be great if we get it in season 1.




obv we don't spoil here , we just state some facts about the quality of the series 




Mariko said:


> Last JJK ep was good, but not as good as the previous one. Though it hyped the following ones.
> 
> Curious to know more about the new chars introduced (the ones who want to defeat Gojo and ally Sakuna).
> 
> Also curious about the deadly contest...




no spoilers allowed 

but yeah, keep watching, with each new arc, the series becomes even better

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 1, 2020)



Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2020)



Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 1, 2020)



Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2020)

No one piece, no dice... what's good fam?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 1, 2020)

I already know what happened with gojo lol..I just haven't read the whole manga yet but I saw different top 20 strongest sorcerer list lol and their powers lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 1, 2020)

Let's just say if you are a special grade then you mean business if you are under theat you are shit


----------



## Redline (Nov 1, 2020)

Sabo said:


> No one piece, no dice... what's good fam?


i am making an halloween trump voodo doll ..i hope it works from  so far, hopefully he wont wake up tomorro morning lol if only kenshiro was here he would have only 10 second to live, but hey also gojo can just use the immensurable void and blast him away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Shrike (Nov 1, 2020)

Just glad to see Jubei there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 1, 2020)

Epic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 1, 2020)

Gonna need a few drinks.

Reactions: Funny 3 | GODA 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 1, 2020)

these crackpot theories

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2020)

I don't like new Xenforo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2020)

............






THIS FORUM IS SO UGLY!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2020)

@Mariko  Learn to keep your man in check to prevent him from doing shit like this!!!!! 






SO FUCKING UGLY AND UNWIELDY!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 2, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

NF

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

Aside from that, how's everyone in this fine day?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 2, 2020)

Me bored and...... hungry.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 2, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Me bored and...... hungry.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 2, 2020)

What?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2020)

When you think that one of them can neg diff one punch all the others...


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> When you think that one of them can neg diff one punch all the others...


Ye Goku is pretty strong

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 2, 2020)

Gojo blinks them outta existence.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Ye Goku is pretty strong



Sure he is.

Though Saitama still one punch him. 

Ppl really have hard time to get OPM's concept.

Saitama has NO STRENGHT LIMITS. This is why he's like cursed and bored.

As I said, if needed he'd one punch reality (realities) itself. 

Once again, Saitama is a concept that reverses all shonen logics and power scales/levels. 

He's just too strong. That's all OPM point. One created a char who's beyond anything and anyone. 

But other mangas fans won't accept it for fan reasons...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

Btw I started reading JJK.

Shaman, Sorcery, Curses, negative energy.

Right around my alley. Loving it



Can´t wait for Gojo to flex.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Sure he is.
> 
> Though Saitama still one punch him.
> 
> ...


Goku wins by punching Saitama harder

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 2, 2020)

Eddie Dombrowski > Gojo > All the manga characters.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

All I know is

Magic >>>> Super powers


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2020)

I'mf uccking hungry


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 2, 2020)

Though there is also one man that can in single punch change everything. Even the reality too.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Can´t wait for Gojo to flex.


Soon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Gojo blinks them outta existence.


Deez nutz.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Deez nutz.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> All I know is
> 
> Magic >>>> Super powers



Saitama has magic super powers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 2, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Eddie Dombrowski > Gojo > All the manga characters.


Something other than weeb shit, I am glad. SH2 was a masterpiece which will forever stay in the hole of fame.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 2, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Something other than weeb shit, I am glad. SH2 was a masterpiece which will forever stay in the hole of fame.


Silent Hill 2 is the ingredient for right good horror visual content whether it's movie or video game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2020)

Happy Birthday @CC Ravis !!!

I.......I am drowning here with the Birthdays. It is hard to tell where to wish them at!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @CC Ravis !!!
> 
> I.......I am drowning here with the Birthdays. It is hard to tell where to wish them at!!!!



Let's see if you can guess when it's my birthday


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's see if you can guess when it's my birthday


Don't think I won't go full crazy psycho bitch stalker to find out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't think I won't go full crazy psycho bitch stalker to find out.



My own personal stalker


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2020)

The Boss has spoken !


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @CC Ravis !!!
> 
> I.......I am drowning here with the Birthdays. It is hard to tell where to wish them at!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> My own personal stalker



Why can I not see any of the other ratings!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why can I not see any of the other ratings!?


yeah ..good question.. why?


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why can I not see any of the other ratings!?


hover your mouse over the like  button if your on pc, on mobile click it

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why can I not see any of the other ratings!?



You must first discover when it's my birthday and only then will you be considered worthy of viewing the ratings 













































Or go the easy route and do what @MrPopo said

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why can I not see any of the other ratings!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2020)

Good shit @MrPopo  . I was about to yell at @Kinjin


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 2, 2020)

@Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge would you rate peak JJK over peak OP?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

And btw where would you recommend to read JJK?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Good shit @MrPopo  . I was about to yell at @Kinjin


 


T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge would you rate peak JJK over peak OP?


Not even close lol

There are very few manga I'd rate over peak OP.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 2, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'mf uccking hungry


Just go to a restaurant dummy. If you can't pay with money you can use your body instead. Doesn't even matter if you're a man, it's 2020 bro.


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2020)

Nello said:


> Just go to a restaurant dummy. If you can't pay with money you can use your body instead. Doesn't even matter if you're a man, it's 2020 bro.


You gave me a good idea.

@MO @DeVision go make me my money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2020)

Soca said:


> You gave me a good idea.
> 
> @MO @DeVision go make me my money



Hey, don't even try to say I'm your hoe.
(But if you get me Riri, I'll pay your food for a month)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge would you rate peak JJK over peak OP?


Not too sure tbh. It's still relatively early imo. JJK has a long way to go to see if it peaked and if not what the peak would look like.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Not too sure tbh. It's still relatively early imo. JJK has a long way to go to see if it peaked and if not what the peak would look like.


you cant compare them ? two diffrent manga completely come on


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Me bored and...... hungry.


uso did the new ludu game you should jin us there and i will make you laught somehow


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> uso did the new ludu game you should jin us there and i will make you laught somehow


I’m lazy. Even for gaming.


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 2, 2020)

Hola


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hola que tal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 2, 2020)

lo estoy haciendo bien, how my Spanish?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

No esta malo. Como lo sabes es muy importante la pratica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Just read the chap where Gojo flexed his territory on the Vulcano dude

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2020)

nagdo said:


> lo estoy haciendo bien, how my Spanish?


ay un nuevo juego que godussop has heccho hace poco, si no tiene nada que hacer heccha un vistazo


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Just read the chap where Gojo flexed his territory on the Vulcano dude


number

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Just read the chap where Gojo flexed his territory on the Vulcano dude


My sig.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> number


15.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> No esta malo. Como lo sabes es muy importante la pratica


I dont even Practice Spanish :kek, there just a lot of Latina around me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> ay un nuevo juego que godussop has heccho hace poco, si no tiene nada que hacer heccha un vistazo



Google translate it for me, too lazy D:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> My sig.



The way of the GOAT





nagdo said:


> I dont even Practice Spanish :kek, there just a lot of Latina around me



Latinas are the best in the world

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2020)

Trump medieval u and ass is coming


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2020)

In the middle of all these bullshit forum upgrade and chaos, finally, there's a good news!

The Cash Rate in Australia just dropped! Meaning, lower repayment on my current mortgage and increase my borrowing power to buy another investment property.

Alright... time to get serious with IRL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> In the middle of all these bullshit forum upgrade and chaos, finally, there's a good news!
> 
> The Cash Rate in Australia just dropped! Meaning, lower repayment on my current mortgage and increase my borrowing power to buy another investment property.
> 
> Alright... time to get serious with IRL.



i miss you brasil... saudage


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2020)

Did Dream lost his admin rights/got kicked out of the staff ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 3, 2020)

Can you people get any more annoying with the Gojo shit? XD

Reactions: Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

so election results for some of you guys soon?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

Alright, anyone wanna gamble? My dupe have almost 900M to burn now. 



Is the maximum still 5M per game? @Alibaba Saluja @Mickey Mouse @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Alright, anyone wanna gamble? My dupe have almost 900M to burn now.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the maximum still 5M per game? @Alibaba Saluja @Mickey Mouse @Redline



900M?





Now I feel like a poor man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 3, 2020)

​


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MO (Nov 3, 2020)

@Kinjin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)

@Kinjin


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 3, 2020)

Vaccine by force.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Nov 3, 2020)

Still no normal avas and reps button?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)

Nope.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 3, 2020)

It doesn't matter if I use a 200x400 px avatar. It will show on the postbit as like 100x100 px ava.

My God! Why? What have you done, NF-Staff?  

_Summoning jutsu_
@Atlantic Storm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Still no normal avas and reps button?


who cares of the size of your ava. it is important how you use it , isn't it mariko?xd

Reactions: Lewd 4


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)

everyone is upset becouse they have a little ava lol just give it a bit of time and it will grow bigger no worries


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)

lurk how come your ava is smaller then mine?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> lurk how come your ava is smaller then mine?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)

@Naruto you are the chosen one!!


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 3, 2020)

How are the elections going?


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)

MAGA SUCKS
IF HE CALLS THAT ENERGY LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> MAGA SUCKS


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)

THOSE ARE ANOTHER MAGA TRIBE WHICH I SUPPORT..MAKE AFRICA GREAT AGAIN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> THOSE ARE ANOTHER MAGA TRIBE WHICH I SUPPORT..MAKE AFRICA GREAT AGAIN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey lurk  , look what i found lurking , a  suitable avy for you to use whenever you feel like... xd


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hey lurk  , look what i found lurking , a  suitable avy for you to use whenever you feel like... xd

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Vaccine by force.


the thing is that first of all the vaccine is not fully developed and not available , also it must be free of charge, and IF the solution to get back to work and live as usual, as it was before this mascherade, IF the solution will be a a long term effective vaccine for everyone , so be it! do you realize that if they ask you to vaccine is becouse of the sake of the others and not only of yours, and your freedom , and your liberty,  look if this covid had some visual effects like bubbles or anything thta can be visible , you can bet everyone would rush for get the vaccine asap,  and follow any rules been gives so far, but since you cant see it , it ,s like it doesnt exist and no one can see if you have it or not  so, who  cares right , i want my freedom to say who cares! 
just think about it, seriously, if this virus was visible and you get your face and body marked form the outside look, all this crap about libery of choosing to were a mask or doing a vaccine for it would never have grown so foolishing strong...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Naruto you are the chosen one!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)

Naruto said:


>


Save Nf!!


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

Naruto said:


>



A minha surpresa quando vi estas mudanças no fórum.

 

Ainda há esperança


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)

Speak English!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Speak English!!


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)

Are YOU Ready…
To Make America Great Again? 
Find your Election Day Polling Place NOW: votedjt.co/ookEvFJvg Stop2End

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Save Nf!!


Stop distracting him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Stop distracting him.


NEVER. I WILL NOT LET HIM GO.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> NEVER. I WILL NOT LET HIM GO.



Then you accept the will of Mbxx.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## January (Nov 3, 2020)

i want my dice back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

NF.... why??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Nov 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 3, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## January (Nov 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


that's not how the story usually ends.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> do you realize that if they ask you to vaccine is becouse of the sake of the others and not only of yours, and your freedom , and your liberty


I suppose my country (Saudi Arabia) wouldn't need to force me. All countries will control digital information. They easily would know who vaccinated and who didn't via ID number. Mom of all people would force me. Otherwise she would do something to worry me. I dunno... like she would swear she won't eat or something like that. To force me to vaccinate, so don't worry (mom > Chuck Norris > government). I am even needing to put mask just so I can buy from stores, restaurants or mall. Otherwise, they wouldn't let me in. At least, when I put my mask on, I just cover my mouth. Not my nose.


			
				Redline said:
			
		

> look if this covid had some visual effects like bubbles or anything thta can be visible , you can bet everyone would rush for get the vaccine asap, and follow any rules been gives so far, but since you cant see it , it ,s like it doesnt exist and no one can see if you have it or not so, who cares right , i want my freedom to say who cares!
> just think about it, seriously, if this virus was visible and you get your face and body marked form the outside look, all this crap about libery of choosing to were a mask or doing a vaccine for it would never have grown so foolishing strong...


well, all this is hypothetical, but...


----------



## DeVision (Nov 3, 2020)

@Soca did you vote, and tell me why not? XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 3, 2020)

January said:


> that's not how the story usually ends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca did you vote, and tell me why not? XD


I'm not americun

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm not americun



Do you have to be? Does that mean my vote doesn't count?


----------



## Soca (Nov 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Do you have to be? Does that mean my vote doesn't count?


If you're russian it will 

Ok I gotta go to work Back in 20 minutes maybe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> If you're russian it will
> 
> Ok I gotta go to work Back in 20 minutes maybe




I'm no @Fel1x

"maybe"? You have a choice? XD


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then you accept the will of Mbxx.


I accept the will of Naruto. He must take his place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

Naruto is advisor now huh?


----------



## January (Nov 3, 2020)

@DeVision , I came from the future.

It's not good news man. 

Sometime before they could announce the election results, the world is shocked by a certain incident. This catastrophic incident makes the results pointless and the entire world is gulfed in a state of panic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Do you have to be? Does that mean my vote doesn't count?


not if is not counted the same day apparently lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)

Trump goes to find his friend Putin in prison


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

How many more hours for the election result?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## January (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> How many more hours for the election result?


a couple of days lol, joke aside florida will count mail ballots first and by tonigh you should have pretty much the winner there already , if trump lose florida he is done for good, finger crossed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I accept the will of Naruto. He must take his place.


But he won't......he won't.


Sabo said:


> How many more hours for the election result?


A week maybe.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

I don’t keep up with the US news much these days, but I’m getting the feeling that there will be even more riots than before regardless of what the result will be in a week.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 3, 2020)

January said:


> @DeVision , I came from the future.
> 
> It's not good news man.
> 
> Sometime before they could announce the election results, the world is shocked by a certain incident. This catastrophic incident makes the results pointless and the entire world is gulfed in a state of panic.




Not a great time travel if you ask me.. Just a few hours.. I'd rather not travel at all..


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I don’t keep up with the US news much these days, but I’m getting the feeling that there will be even more riots than before regardless of what the result will be in a week.


It's just things get more funnier and crazier with America. Some peaceful, open minded individuals and families better brace themselves for any shitstorm might happen near by. I expect more weapons sales too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I don’t keep up with the US news much these days, but I’m getting the feeling that there will be even more riots than before regardless of what the result will be in a week.


look people who never dreamed about getting a gun they went on buy a gun or a rifle for the fist time ever, fneces are been placesc all over the main cityes already, white supremacist terrorist militya groups are already on the move for a civil war, all those dumfuckes  who vote for trump are a disgrace not only for good americans people but also for the whole bloody world! that is what they get by keeping the second amendemnet ruling over centuries..sooner or later this was meant tohappen  but hankt to trump and putin special tactins this has happened long before exopected to be honest, no wonder if america wil become a dictaroship state , they are the one toblame in thefirst place since they have elcted trump once, and maybe twice lol...ridicoulos
 do you know what q anaon is right sabo? 
aal the worst and absurd and stupid conspiracy thoeries are  mix togheted to make a mess of bullshit to feed to ignorantr easyily effected people, and sadly that is a thing for republicans nowday


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> It's just things get more funnier and crazier with America. Some peaceful, open minded individuals and families better brace themselves for any shitstorm might happen near by. I expect more weapons sales too.


they already had more sales..people went to get a gun for the upcoming election..!? this is getting worst by the day , thanks to that lame individual caall donald my ass


----------



## January (Nov 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not a great time travel if you ask me.. Just a few hours.. I'd rather not travel at all..


People ask whether Trump won or Biden did ..

Truth is neither of them did.

Putin won the election.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm home 

Now jokes aside Imma need cats to keep that political shit outta here. Y'all wanna discuss elections go to the cafe.

I'm deleting anything related to it from here on out.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2020)

fun fact, did you know that in engrish election is pronounced as "erection"?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2020)

boom, both a joke and a political shit in one sentence

soca what's good

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soca (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Dude...


Bro...


----------



## Soca (Nov 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> boom, both a joke and a political shit in one sentence
> 
> soca what's good


I'll see you in the courts hoe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'll see you in the courts hoe


Is the court even open now?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> Is the court even open now?


Haha, I heard people are using PMs now.


----------



## Soca (Nov 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> Is the court even open now?


It's like hogwarts. It's always open to those who ask...I think

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey @Soca @Kinjin  just curious how big is the list that MBxx is working on? And if you have to guess how long before we restore/improve all the features before this is considered an 'upgrade'? And is certain features not fixable with only 1 per working on it?


----------



## Soca (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey @Soca @Kinjin just curious how big is the list that MBxx is working on? And if you have to guess how long before we restore/improve all the features before this is considered an 'upgrade'? And is certain features not fixable with only 1 per working on it?


There's no good answer for you aside from just be patient.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

one of the most annoying one is when images takes forever to load.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> one of the most annoying one is when images takes forever to load.


Really? Fast for me


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Haha, I heard people are using PMs now.


Forum is divided as hell right now. If there's a time to stage a coup, it's now brother!


Soca said:


> It's like hogwarts. It's always open to those who ask...I think


Sorry, I don't do requests

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> Forum is divided as hell right now. If there's a time to stage a coup, it's now brother!
> 
> Sorry, I don't do requests


Even better


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> Really? Fast for me


Takes at least 30 secs to 1 min for me with other people's images posted. This new forum probably prioritise images last or something. Was instance on the old forum.

You wonder why Blade hasn't hit his 100K rating goal yet.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Takes at least 30 secs to 1 min for me with other people's images posted. This new forum probably prioritise images last or something. Was instance on the old forum.
> 
> You wonder why Blade hasn't hit his 100K rating goal yet.


Well as I said before be patient. 

We're all trying

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> Well as I said before be patient.
> 
> We're all trying


All good. That's even on my top 10 list. Lol

And why is the boss here? Who summon him. I didn't want to bitch in the main thread to not summon him and put more pressure so he can focus.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

Redline banned again?

And during US election time?

What a shocker

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

All of a sudden, we have 15+ people lurking here regularly over the last few days. Don't be shy, just say hi. We don't bite.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

My poor NF



Good thing from this upgrade is not having to host img/gif/emotes ourselves


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Redline banned again?
> 
> And during US election time?
> 
> What a shocker


Eehhhhhh..... ahhhhhh..... man.... oh boy.


----------



## Soca (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> All of a sudden, we have 15+ people lurking here regularly over the last few days. Don't be shy, just say hi. We don't bite.


We're recording all of you for research. Just keep doing your thing. Pose even

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> There's no good answer for you aside from just be patient.



Why don't you and @Kinjin  get off your asses and help?


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2020)

Isn't it time for a new poll btw?


----------



## Soca (Nov 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why don't you and @Kinjin  get off your asses and help?


You jus go back to your calendar birthday boy, you don't want these problems

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> Isn't it time for a new poll btw?


Yes, mods please help delete.

Flame you’re incharge of the content of the new poll.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> You jus go back to your calendar birthday boy, you don't want these problems


Then help me with who is active enough to get a Birthday wish instead of me having to look!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

And new title too. Someone come up with something terrible.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

New poll?

Waifu stuff


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Yes, mods please help delete.
> 
> Flame you’re incharge of the content of the new poll.


the responsibility...


----------



## Soca (Nov 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then help me with who is active enough to get a Birthday wish instead of me having to look!


It's your job, Mickey. It's your only job!


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> New poll?
> 
> Waifu stuff


Haven’t you being told off enough with the waifu stuff on this poll

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> New poll?
> 
> Waifu stuff


sex stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's your job, Mickey. It's your only job!



THEN LET ME GET THE BIRTHDAY DEN AS WELL!!!! FIGHT FOR ME ON THAT!!!! YOU TOO @Kinjin !!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Haven’t you being told off enough with waifu stuff on this poll



Waifu stuff is never enough 

Enough video game waifu. Now we need anime waifu


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> And new title too. Someone come up with something terrible.


New Title for this thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> sex stuff



 I approve.

It's the apocalypse, we might as well go all out


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2020)

ok i got it

"best sex positions"

you may include doggystyle, 69, missionary, the superman etc.

let your mind run wild

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

If we're gonna talk about that stuff at least let's be classy


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Waifu stuff is never enough
> 
> Enough video game waifu. Now we need anime waifu


Imagine all the cats coming here 10 times a day bitching about ‘why isn’t my flap girl on the poll’... yeah, that’s why we leave this to @Flame so we can bitch to him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 3, 2020)

*Cowgirl. 
Reverse cowgirl.
Doggy. 
 *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Imagine all the cats coming here 10 times a day bitching about ‘why isn’t my flap girl on the poll’... yeah, that’s why we leave this to @Flame so we can bitch to him.


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2020)

cum at me bro

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 4


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2020)

come***


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2020)

Not a good emote, Light.


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2020)

what do you think the L in 'OL' stands for? love?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not a good emote, Light.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> what do you think the L in 'OL' stands for? love?



This is becoming an inappropriate place for an innocent child like me to hang around.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is becoming an inappropriate place for an innocent child like me to hang around.


Then leave NF and come back once you're 18. I'm afraid I'll be dead at that time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

This new NF is boring af


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Then leave NF and come back once you're 18. I'm afraid I'll be dead at that time.



It's ok. I'm an expert in necromancy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2020)

Call me Sensei....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Call me Sensei....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 3, 2020)

Sing the 4Kids version of ONE PIECE opening in a sleepy way.

yaaaaaa yooo yaaaaaaaaa yoooooo.... dreeeaaamin, zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

Where is the sex poll? @Soca 

And we need to make sure Lewl man @DeVision have some input into this.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 3, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> It doesn't matter if I use a 200x400 px avatar. It will show on the postbit as like 100x100 px ava.
> 
> My God! Why? What have you done, NF-Staff?
> 
> ...


don't look at me, nf staff wasn't even consulted before mbxx made the decision to spontaneously 'upgrade' the forum, lel


Redline said:


> everyone is upset becouse they have a little ava lol just give it a bit of time and it will grow bigger no worries


and if your avatar doesn't grow even after a bit of time, i would suggest going to the doctor - they have medication for that


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey @Atlantic Storm  when did you get deadmined?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey @Atlantic Storm  when did you get deadmined?


Like.. 2 years ago


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Like.. 2 years ago


Oh that's not too bad. Thought he got banished similar to Naruto yesterday.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Oh that's not too bad. Thought he got banished similar to Naruto yesterday.


Nah goose has been an advisor for a while. With Nighty and Trinity long gone too, i think the only current admins are Rinoa and Kenneth (temp probably, he comes and goes).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

You know what would be lit?

A VR NF experience.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You know what would be lit?
> 
> A VR NF experience.



leave that for 2030 pls we r not rdy for this yet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> leave that for 2030 pls we r not rdy for this yet



Everything would appear in front of you like an hologram and you would just have to select using your hands only with no hardware.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 3, 2020)

i downgraded myself to supporting staff in 2018 so i could focus on completing my final year of undergraduate studies, and then i became an advisor because the red name looks nicer (and was more reflective of the role i took in staff matters at the time)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 3, 2020)

Atlantic Storm said:


> i downgraded myself to supporting staff in 2018 so i could focus on completing my final year of undergraduate studies, and then i became an advisor because the red name looks nicer (and was more reflective of the role i took in staff matters at the time)


support deez

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 3, 2020)

Gin said:


> support deez


your ironic usage of deez only empowers meesa


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2020)

@Gledinos


----------



## DeVision (Nov 4, 2020)

The fuck is going on here?


----------



## shaantu (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 4, 2020)

The monkeys in cowboy hats have shot banana bullets on NASA space rocket, and then a portal opened in thin air and sucked the rocket to another world. Meanwhile Dracula is having a hard time dealing with the Belmont clans, so he called for the Ku Klux Klan led by Richard Spencer who was supported by Donald Trump to capture and kill the monkeys that shoots banans in Hawaii.

*mind blowing ape shit*

Reactions: GODA 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The fuck is going on here?


we're contemplating on whether we should all downgrade to advisors or nah


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

morning

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

WTF is that poll? 

Kamasutra has 64 possibilities 

@Kinjin fix that shit already!


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 4, 2020)

meh... let's go with 69


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Kamasutra has 64 possibilities


and One Oiece has 255. You think I'm gonna put all that in there too. Heck nah.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> and One Oiece has 255. You think I'm gonna put all that in there too. Heck nah.



"Do it fully, or don't do it at all".


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

Nah


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> Nah





Neg'd!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)

Went with doggy. Reverse cowgirl is a close second, followed by 69.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2020)

What is this, BH? Doggy for sure, missionary is great too, very underrated. Cowgirl is great, 69 is okay but just oral is preferable, focusing on two things sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Yes one leg'd chicks are hot too...


----------



## Gledania (Nov 4, 2020)

Cowgirl ? Demon venom ? What the fuck is that ?
Doggystle ?

You mean @Shiba D. Inu style ?

the fuck is this poll ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Cowgirl ? Demon venom ? What the fuck is that ?
> Doggystle ?
> 
> You mean @Shiba D. Inu style ?



Gled Gled Gled... There isn't just the mayonnaise position you know?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Gled Gled Gled... There isn't just the mayonnaise position you know?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Went with


Ah, the one that shall not be named.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

Shrike said:


> What is this, BH?


I'm taking advantage of a shitty situation

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ah, the one that shall not be named.



Named "" apparently


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Named "" apparently


And it's gone.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)

With the wind.


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> And it's gone.





Light D Lamperouge said:


> With the wind.


That is also a sex position which is usually done after sexual intercourse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm taking advantage of a shitty situation


Support it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> That is also a sex position which is usually done after sexual intercourse.


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Support it


Thanks. I'd rep you but 

If you know you know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> Thanks. I'd rep you but
> 
> 
> If you know you know


But rep is go o ooone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 4, 2020)

lewdmen


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)

The naked man. Works two out of three times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2020)

Flame said:


> lewdmen


So missionary?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Shrike said:


> But rep is go o ooone



Let's rep us fictively.

Like: I rep you 1 billion.


----------



## Flame (Nov 4, 2020)

Shrike said:


> So missionary?


cowgirl all the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

@Naruto bro @Rinoa sis

Will the rep system be fixed?

If not just erase everything, it makes no sense.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Let's rep us fictively.
> 
> Like: I rep you 1 billion.


I just repped you 10 colours reps, you owe me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 4, 2020)

should i even google these wax, venom and amazon styles?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Naruto bro @Rinoa sis
> 
> Will the rep system be fixed?
> 
> If not just erase everything, it makes no sense.


Naruto is not an admin atm, the rep will be back just give it a few days.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

Flame said:


> should i even google these wax, venom and amazon styles?


You can watch them live through the impel down arc in the one piece anime


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> morning



Adorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 4, 2020)

shrike html usertitles ain't coming back, it's time to let go lol


----------



## Flame (Nov 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> You can watch them live through the impel down arc in the one piece anime


oh my god  

why didnt i notice that earlier

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

Wtf are you guys talking about?

 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Missionary, cowgirl and doggystyle


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

Flame said:


> oh my god
> 
> why didnt i notice that earlier


Because you're lewd like the rest of us 

Ok 'm going to to gym. Bye

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 4, 2020)

i told you to add the superman

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Naruto is not an admin atm, the rep will be back just give it a few days.



I know for Nardo, but he has direct connection with the staff.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Naruto bro @Rinoa sis
> 
> Will the rep system be fixed?
> 
> If not just erase everything, it makes no sense.


I can't do anything about that anymore, but I suspect you won't see any significant changes to the rep system.

And I agree, rep should just go.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

The only thing we need is each other

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

And emotes


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2020)

Flame said:


> shrike html usertitles ain't coming back, it's time to let go lol


Too lazy to change it, but yeah, it's pretty much history at this cursed point

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

As long as we have waifus nothing's ever lost

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Reputation system always was biased.

I won't give a darn if it was suppressed.

Just turn previous reps into likes (like 1000 or 10 000 reps = 1 like).

@Naruto as an advisor you could suggest that no?

Or once again we just erase that old stuff and just enjoy mangas.


----------



## Nello (Nov 4, 2020)

I got taken advantage of by a thirsty slut insect last night and now I look like a teenager with bad acne again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

Hey I'm bac-


Nello said:


> I got taken advantage of by a thirsty slut insect last night and now I look like a teenager with bad acne again


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> Hey I'm bac-



Cool. 

Go back now.


----------



## Nello (Nov 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> Hey I'm bac-


Have you never been bitten by a mosquito or something?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Mods arn't allowed here now. 

Go orgy in your secret staff section.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Nello said:


> Have you never been bitten by a mosquito or something?



You killed my punchline. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Nello (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You killed my punchline. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Nello (Nov 4, 2020)

Anyway I was hoping to use tinder to get me a local cutie tourguide but that's not happening with this face


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Mods arn't allowed here now.
> 
> Go orgy in your secret staff section.


It wouldn't be an orgy without you

Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Cool.
> 
> Go back now.


This my house 




Nello said:


> Have you never been bitten by a mosquito or something?


Not a slutty one. A classy one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

This thread is giving the finest debauchery I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> This my Bathhouse

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> This my house
> 
> 
> 
> Not a slutty one. A classy one


How does that work? You only expose your face at first and then after a few nights you sleep naked?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 4, 2020)

What's the difference between Super Moderator and Global Moderator?


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This thread is giving the finest debauchery I've ever seen in my life.






Nello said:


> How does that work? You only expose your face at first and then after a few nights you sleep naked?


Basically. You can also tell people you got bit by them with no shame  



ArabianLuffy said:


> What's the difference between Super Moderator and Global Moderator?


Section Mods - Oversee a section.
Global Mods - Oversee multiple sections among other tasks.
Super Mods - Oversee multiple sections among other tasks but we carry a hammer

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

I dunno why mosquitos don't sting everybody equally. I've almost never been stinged.

I call this discrimination.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> Section Mods - Oversee a section.
> Global Mods - Oversee multiple sections among other tasks.
> Super Mods - Oversee multiple sections among other tasks but we carry a hammer


Too many positions if you ask me.  


Mariko said:


> I dunno why mosquitos don't sting everybody equally. I've almost never been stinged.
> 
> I call this discrimination.


They're naturally born sexist.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I dunno why mosquitos don't sting everybody equally. I've almost never been stinged.
> 
> I call this discrimination.


Smh people can't appreciate even the good things in life.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nello (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I dunno why mosquitos don't sting everybody equally. I've almost never been stinged.
> 
> I call this discrimination.


Start from Chatelet and walk to 8/9th at night

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> They're naturally born sexist.



Oda?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Oda?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Nello said:


> Start from Chatelet and walk to 8/9th at night





So?     

My fav place in Paris after the 5/6th...

The "real" Paris spirit.

Edit: for the ones who don't know, it's Paris "Red District". 

Sexshops and brothels everywhere...


----------



## Mob (Nov 4, 2020)

only female mosquitos  drink blood, you make male mosquitos population look bad when you call out whole spieces


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Mob said:


> only female mosquitos  drink blood, you make male mosquitos population look bad when you call out whole spieces



This is sexist!


----------



## Mob (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> This is sexist!


----------



## Nello (Nov 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> So?
> 
> My fav place in Paris after the 5/6th...
> 
> ...


The NF bathhouse was better  

But seriously walking along the Seine was probably my favorite part of the city. I noticed a lot of padlocks with initials of couples names written on them around some of the bridges. Pretty cute. Also people unironically walking around with baguettes was my second favorite part.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Nello said:


> The NF bathhouse was better
> 
> But seriously walking along the Seine was probably my favorite part of the city. I noticed a lot of padlocks with initials of couples names written on them around some of the bridges. Pretty cute. Also people unironically walking around with baguettes was my second favorite part.



Asian girls offer great "massage" there though.... 

Full massage. Some make you almost faint.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

Next stop Paris

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 4, 2020)

Nello said:


> The NF bathhouse was better


Indeed it “was”. The Old ONE PIECE Hentai thread is gone.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 4, 2020)

Flame said:


> we're contemplating on whether we should all downgrade to advisors or nah


Hey dude.. I need to tell you something.


Light D Lamperouge said:


> The naked man. Works two out of three times.


Oh.. Someone watched HIMYM. 


Mariko said:


> I dunno why mosquitos don't sting everybody equally. I've almost never been stinged.
> 
> I call this discrimination.


I bet the lewds around here already tried to sting you.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh.. Someone watched HIMYM.


Of course I did lmao. You think I spam Barney gifs for nothing??


----------



## DeVision (Nov 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Of course I did lmao. You think I spam Barney gifs for nothing??




You do? I have to remove you from my ignore list.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 4, 2020)

Is Redline banned? If yes, why?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You do? I have to remove you from my ignore list.


Brah...  You lewd bastard  



Barney is my absolute favourite. Followed by Robin.




Fuck the ending though..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 4, 2020)

Barney was my fav too until they fu*ked him up last season.
And the ending was garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

Barney 

It's all about Sesame Street Gang


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)

Barney>>Robin>Marshal>=Lily>Ted. 


Official.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Barney>>Robin>Marshal>=Lily>Ted.
> 
> 
> Official.




Not sure if I agree with this list.
But after what Lily did to Marshal in S2 (I think), she can't be = to Marshal. (he should've banged that crazy chick when he had the chance)


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 4, 2020)

> sees title
> someone rang?

Can someone explain the Wax Champion, Venom Demon and Amazon Style to me?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not sure if I agree with this list.
> But after what Lily did to Marshal in S2 (I think), she can't be = to Marshal. (he should've banged that crazy chick when he had the chance)


Not equal. Marshal's slightly superior. I don't mind changing to a > too. 


Yeah, I hated Lily after that too. Ted imo is the worst though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> > sees title
> > someone rang?
> 
> Can someone explain the Wax Champion, Venom Demon and Amazon Style to me?



Amazon is like cowgirl but... Like an amazon. (On one side)
Venom stuff is Soca's creation (based on Magellan -ask him)
Wax Champion is pbbly Soca using a lot of lubricant?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 4, 2020)

i must be blind

cuz i still dont see

dice ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 4, 2020)

Rep is back.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2020)

Sorry *Sabo*, an error had occurred. You have reached the daily maximum quota of *0*.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2020)

Fuck these troll changes... mang.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sorry *Sabo*, an error had occurred. You have reached the daily maximum quota of *0*.



Yeah... I don't get that. More fix will be done I guess (My rep power is like saitama level now lol)


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2020)

For a moment I thought they were doing rep mania event style. Get everyone to the billion then kill rep completely. That would be cool.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)

Apparently I can give 550K rep now.


If only I didn't reach my daily quota of 0

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)

Wait, now I can only give 9999 points. Wtf is going on?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2020)

Lol, people's rep total not increasing? I've being repping everyone. Done like 50 reps already


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2020)

What's with the rep


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2020)

It reloads the goddamn page, this is frustrating as hell


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

At long last. After years of waiting we finally found the Trollgod. He has awaken.

We are mere ants in front of him


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

Let me accompany Lurker in that drink

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i must be blind
> 
> cuz i still dont see
> 
> dice ...



dice test

nop still not bk


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2020)

I repped everyone here and nothing. Still not working properly I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

I changed opinion. This trolling level is so great and unreal that I'm actually laughing at it


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

That or crying for NF


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Apparently I can give 550K rep now.
> 
> 
> If only I didn't reach my daily quota of 0


Apparently, the NF-Staff fucked up the system, but in good way.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I repped everyone here and nothing. Still not working properly I guess.


Same. All it did was say it was taken into account and refreshed the page.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2020)

Keep trying guys. Troll number 3 will arrive shortly .


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

I can't stop thinking about you 

 5 stars every time that you come through  

oh mah god, can't get enoughhhh babyyy


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

Namihoe gotta wear leggings more often

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2020)

Stockings>>all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2020)

Waifu pics only, please.


----------



## Nello (Nov 4, 2020)

Ever since working with a nurse I developed a crush on i've had a massive thing for nurse's scrubs even though it's the least sexy clothing on the planet. Stockings do literally nothing for me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2020)

Yeah I'm not going out for drinks. Staying home.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 4, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

Nello said:


> Ever since working with a nurse I developed a crush on i've had a massive thing for nurse's scrubs even though it's the least sexy clothing on the planet. Stockings do literally nothing for me


girls in leggings tho >>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> girls in leggings tho >>>



I still love the sweatpants and wife beater look on the right one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I still love the sweatpants and wife beater look on the right one.


True. If I can get a wifey to look at good as a 50 year old nia long in a sweater that would be amazing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2020)

How's the party?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm finally getting senile  

Posts disappear, posts move on their own.

That or I've fallen into Wonderland


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

A little more and I can go to social services and ask for retirement


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 4, 2020)

dice check real qucik


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2020)

Still no dice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Still no dice?



no


----------



## DeVision (Nov 5, 2020)

How no? It's working perfectly to me. :/


----------



## shaantu (Nov 5, 2020)

let me see


----------



## shaantu (Nov 5, 2020)

I don't see dice anywhere


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How no? It's working perfectly to me. :/



roll then mfker

or u lose the hand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> roll then mfker
> 
> or u lose the hand


Don't you see it under my post? I rolled 5 89 sided. 
Weird. :/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2020)

Mbxx these past few days:

Here, brand new forum!



You don't like the round avas, wait...



Oh sorry, yes the reps... Here:



Damn me! I forgot the rep button! Fixed! 



Inb4: Oh my bad, the dices... Here: 

*only 1 faced die available*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2020)

morning folk

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2020)

Sexdom down Robin style.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 5, 2020)

My post was deleted, because it is political, so I guess someone here wants us to remain sleeping. OK. Have at it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*OH! OH! NAMI-SAN! SO KAWAII! *


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 5, 2020)

*Cyclone Shot is REAL!  *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2020)

Truly blessed



Which one looks better?

Also trivia. Do you know from where the second one is inspired from?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 5, 2020)

@Kinjin Any idea when that MC tournament will continue?


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't you see it under my post? I rolled 5 89 sided.
> Weird. :/



screenshot or never happened


----------



## DeVision (Nov 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> screenshot or never happened



It disappeared. :/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 5, 2020)

Anyone else got alert notifs and when you click on them it's the alerts you've already had and went through? 



Like just now it showed me I have 20 alerts, and when I clicked on it, nothing new appeared.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Anyone else got alert notifs and when you click on them it's the alerts you've already had and went through?
> 
> 
> 
> Like just now it showed me I have 20 alerts, and when I clicked on it, nothing new appeared.



yes i finally get it

mbxx wants this forum to be spooky for halloween

thats why all of these tricks and cosplaying other troll forums

right??

it has to be that

right every1????

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## January (Nov 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It disappeared. :/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2020)

At this rate NF will be renamed as TrollForums


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> At this rate NF will be renamed as TrollForums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2020)

Sometimes you must.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> right every1????


I hope so.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2020)

Yeet.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 5, 2020)

Give me rep


----------



## DeVision (Nov 5, 2020)

It's true.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 5, 2020)

been going through my Watch Later videos on youtube and the kind of shit i saved there all these years... honestly can't stop laughing lmao it's like i never changed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2020)

This update though    

Dudes killed what made NF fun and unique.

I reloaded Windows XP and use Internet Explorer now so it works ~well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2020)

NF right now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Kinjin Any idea when that MC tournament will continue?


Whenever Mbxx fixes certain features, which I hope will be this week.


Light D Lamperouge said:


> Anyone else got alert notifs and when you click on them it's the alerts you've already had and went through?
> 
> 
> 
> Like just now it showed me I have 20 alerts, and when I clicked on it, nothing new appeared.


Yeah, one of the things I want to have fixed asap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 5, 2020)

Shame I can't use this avatar here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 5, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Whenever Mbxx fixes certain features, which I hope will be this week.
> 
> Yeah, one of the things I want to have fixed asap.


Aight. Please tag me when it continues, don't wanna miss it.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2020)

2 more months and season 2 of the Quintessential Quintuplets comes out


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Truly blessed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know who is that girl in the 2nd picture, but I love Kurumi Tokisaki.

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I don't know who is that girl in the 2nd picture, but I love Kurumi Tokisaki.



A man of culture right here.

You just got promoted to my top 5 favourite posters.



Kurumi should've been the main girl 



The second girl is called White Queen and is from the spin off "Date a Bullet"

Check out the OP song and ED song of Date a Bullet

OP:





ED:







Actually I don't like the OP but absolutely love the ED


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> my top 5 favourite posters.


List?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> A man of culture right here. You just got promoted to my top 5 favorite posters.





			
				Alibaba Saluja said:
			
		

> Kurumi should've been the main girl


Indeed.


			
				Alibaba Saluja said:
			
		

> The second girl is called White Queen and is from the spin off "Date a Bullet"
> 
> Check out the OP song and ED song of Date a Bullet


I don't wanna see the OP, because I don't wanna be distracted from Kurumi.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> ED:



This one actually gives a majestic feel to Kurumi. Approved





Light D Lamperouge said:


> List?



I say top 5 but I never actually made a list 



But one of my top posters for sure.



ArabianLuffy said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I don't wanna see the OP, because I don't wanna be distracted from Kurumi.





It's just the song only, so it's always the same kurumi pic 

But

Not wanting to be distracted from Kurumi is always the right answer

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Anyone else got alert notifs and when you click on them it's the alerts you've already had and went through?
> 
> 
> 
> Like just now it showed me I have 20 alerts, and when I clicked on it, nothing new appeared.


Encountered this too. Noticed if you don't click on it on time, some of it disappears as well


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2020)

I have not been posting much still because of this.....monstrosity.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 6, 2020)

guys 1 more player is needed to play BM role

any takers ningens


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

Good morning. (I'm doing a Marc)


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

Oh hey. The dice are back.


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2020)

hmmm


----------



## Shrike (Nov 6, 2020)

Test


----------



## Shrike (Nov 6, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Test


Don't see no dice


----------



## shaantu (Nov 6, 2020)

dd


----------



## shaantu (Nov 6, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Don't see no dice


you need to edit your post and then you have an option to roll dice

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 6, 2020)

shaantu said:


> you need to edit your post and then you have an option to roll dice


Jesus


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 6, 2020)

Hail dice


----------



## Shrike (Nov 6, 2020)

There is a problem with dice though


----------



## Shrike (Nov 6, 2020)

Shrike said:


> There is a problem with dice though


I can literally cancel my dice throw...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I can literally cancel my dice throw...


Yeah. Very easy to cheat in a game.

And throwing isn't efficient, so people would be less incline to roll.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2020)

Head hurs.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Head hurs.


bad sleeping pattern


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> bad sleeping pattern


Went to sleep at nine.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't you see it under my post? I rolled 5 89 sided.
> Weird. :/


@Go D. Usopp you realize I didn't lie, right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2020)

morning folk

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)

Rise and shine bitches

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

Guess where I am bitches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2020)

Is that a witch on the corner?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes. Even witches gotta mask up these days

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)

She´s from my witch coven.

Went to buy some snake eyes and frog tongues for an hocus pocus


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

@Redline @Mariko might recognize the tower in the back

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2020)

Nello said:


> @Redline @Mariko might recognize the tower in the back



You're in Bangkok! I regognize them ice cream!


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

Okay I'll give another hint one sec while I upload


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2020)

Nello said:


> Okay I'll give another hint one sec while I upload



Lol. No need for me. Though it's unfair since you already told me remember?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2020)

A hint: panini country.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2020)

Nice face, nice smile... 

But you put down your mask.

Go to jail!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nice face, nice smile...
> 
> But you put down your mask.
> 
> Go to jail!


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


>



This is conspiracy and fake news!


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol. No need for me. Though it's unfair since you already told me remember?


Yeah but can you guess which building?


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nice face, nice smile...
> 
> But you put down your mask.
> 
> Go to jail!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


Idk fam i've never heard of this news source called "off-guardian". I'm preeeeetty sure covid is way worse than the flu. Idk if it's more deadly or if it's worse because we don't have a vaccine for it, but either way I think it's dangerous to treat covid like it's just a normal flu


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

I won't let them vaccine my ass.
Whoever wants to be vaccinated can do it, and be safe.. That means I can walk around without any, because people are already safe..
And if covid kills me, it's my own fault.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

Trying tinder for the first time and WOW some people really like to hide their faces. I mean what's the point of even being on tinder if you're gonna hide your face

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

Bruh I swear half the girls here are named Giulia

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## January (Nov 6, 2020)

Dice options aren't available


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2020)

BAH


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2020)

January said:


> Dice options aren't available


It works. You have to edit your post to use it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2020)

Nello said:


> Yeah but can you guess which building?



Cathedral of Santa Maria del Fiore.

But it's like asking what building is the Eiffel Tower...


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Cathedral of Santa Maria del Fiore.
> 
> But it's like asking what building is the Eiffel Tower...


Tbf I don't think very many people know that cathedral. The Eiffel tower is on a whole other level like Big Ben and the Colosseum


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2020)

Nello said:


> Tbf I don't think very many people know that cathedral. The Eiffel tower is on a whole other level like Big Ben and the Colosseum



Wait, what is Big Ben? I never went to london cause I hate fish and fries.

Though I know the Colosseum is in Dressrosa Island.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 6, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I can literally cancel my dice throw...





Sabo said:


> Yeah. Very easy to cheat in a game.
> 
> And throwing isn't efficient, so people would be less incline to roll.



nah its still saved even if u cancel it, it just wont show to us


----------



## January (Nov 6, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Wait, what is Big Ben? I never went to london cause I hate fish and fries.
> 
> Though I know the Colosseum is in Dressrosa Island.




It's called fish'n'chips. @T.D.A gonna hate you for that..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Wait, what is Big Ben? I never went to london cause I hate fish and fries.
> 
> Though I know the Colosseum is in Dressrosa Island.


I just made spaghetti alla carbonara but I forgot the cheese and now it's just spaghetti alla blegh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 6, 2020)

Fish and chips is great junk food don't know what the hate is about, very filling.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

Nello said:


> Tbf I don't think very many people know that cathedral. The Eiffel tower is on a whole other level like Big Ben and the Colosseum








Okay people. Who doesn't know those three?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

@Soca how do you like my Liam Neeson avy?


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca how do you like my Liam Neeson avy?


Looks like the goodfather


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

Those kids must've been hella confused

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

Soca said:


> Looks like the goodfather




No GOOD FATHER (inb4 grammar nazi) let's his daughter being kidnapped in Europe.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2020)

Bruh......how were they wearing the exact same thing!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> No GOOD FATHER (inb4 grammar nazi) let's his daughter being kidnapped in Europe.


If his daughter is following U2 on tour he does


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2020)

so apparently i got 100+ alerts but i can't see anything? it says this



> No alerts can be shown. Please select a different page.



any idea what's going on?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's called fish'n'chips. @T.D.A gonna hate you for that..



@T.D.A eats lemon pizzas, so I don't care.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

Soca said:


> If his daughter is following U2 on tour he does


His daugher wanted to jump on the first European D as soon as she left the plane. That's not how a good father raised his daugher.


Flame said:


> so apparently i got 100+ alerts but i can't see anything? it says this
> 
> 
> 
> any idea what's going on?


You got ghosted by NF.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @T.D.A eats lemon pizzas, so I don't care.




LMFAOOOOOOO


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> so apparently i got 100+ alerts but i can't see anything? it says this
> 
> 
> 
> any idea what's going on?


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> His daugher wanted to jump on the first European D as soon as she left the plane. That's not how a good father raised his daugher.
> 
> You got ghosted by NF.


damn is nf one of those girls i msged?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2020)

aint you a super mod


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Fish and chips is great junk food don't know what the hate is about,* very filling*.



Yeah. Filling. Also is poo jelly. 

Damn english!

Smh.


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> aint you a super mod


 I'm an enforcer  

Those are admin responsibilities. Although even if I were an admin I couldn't help you out either. The one that will not be named is running things solo right now so go to him  



DeVision said:


> His daugher wanted to jump on the first European D as soon as she left the plane. That's not how a good father raised his daugher.


That's exactly how he raised her.

Also I still don't see a liam neson avy, I only see your godfather one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

Aight OL

I got a few matches so now I need your highest quality pickup lines


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2020)

Nello said:


> Aight OL
> 
> I got a few matches so now I need your highest quality pickup lines


Hey 

That's all you need son


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> damn is nf one of those girls i msged?


You're not the only one bro, you're not the only one. 


Flame said:


> aint you a super mod


He just a placeholder until I decide to take over. But he good for now. I'm not interested.


Soca said:


> That's exactly how he raised her.
> 
> Also I still don't see a liam neson avy, I only see your godfather one.


That's not a good father, goddamnit. 

It's Liam Neeson (another grammar nazi) fanart. Don't insult the artist you snob.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

Nello said:


> Aight OL
> 
> I got a few matches so now I need your highest quality pickup lines




Now this is interesting. Let's hook you up. But you need to send us the screenshots. 
It's gonna be fun.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> LMFAOOOOOOO



True story mane.

but TDA: no it's not a pizza, it's lebanese/turkish shit that looks like a pizza but with lemon. Go travel! (Dude gets that in London lol).


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He just a placeholder until I decide to take over. But he good for now. I'm not interested.


How you gon be a pimp when you get on like a hoe


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2020)

Anyways I'M OFF TO WOKR

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2020)

BE FUCKING HAVE WHILE I'M GONE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> True story mane.
> 
> but TDA: no it's not a pizza, it's lebanese/turkish shit that looks like a pizza but with lemon. Go travel! (Dude gets that in London lol).


how you gon tell someone to go travel but then ask what's the big ben?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 6, 2020)

Nello said:


> Aight OL
> 
> I got a few matches so now I need your highest quality pickup lines


Eyy cutie, I am traveling and need a hot tour guide

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2020)

really wanted to line them up perfectly but that damn cat emote messed it up and now it bothers me A LOT but im not gonna change it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)

I need to travel to a remote place on Earth and never come back again


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I need to travel to a remote place on Earth and never come back again


wanna join me in my bermuda triangle trip?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> wanna join me in my bermuda triangle trip?



Seems good. The debt collectors won't find me there for sure



And it'll be the trip where you'll finally admit who's the true Fire God

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

Soca said:


> BE FUCKING HAVE WHILE I'M GONE


Make me, sucker!


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

Soca said:


> Hey
> 
> That's all you need son


If I don't get laid tomorrow I will hold you responsible and expect you to compensate. Physically


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> And it'll be the trip where you'll finally admit who's the true Fire God

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Now this is interesting. Let's hook you up. But you need to send us the screenshots.
> It's gonna be fun.


Idk I feel kinda creepy posting their tinder profiles on a weeb forum


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2020)

Nello said:


> Aight OL
> 
> I got a few matches so now I need your highest quality pickup lines


"damn girl are you garbage? cause i'd love to take you out "

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)



Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> "damn girl are you garbage? cause i'd love to take you out "


Finally some fucking helpful advice, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)

Nello said:


> Aight OL
> 
> I got a few matches so now I need your highest quality pickup lines



"Hey love are you an angel that fell from heaven? Cause your face must have hit the floor when you came crashing down "

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> "Hey love are you an angel that fell from heaven? Cause your face must have hit the floor when you came crashing down "


...


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> "Hey love are you an angel that fell from heaven? Cause your face must have hit the floor when you came crashing down "


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> True story mane.
> 
> but TDA: no it's not a pizza, it's lebanese/turkish shit that looks like a pizza but with lemon. Go travel! (Dude gets that in London lol).



I never called it a pizza though, that was you guys


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2020)

Nello said:


> Idk I feel kinda creepy posting their tinder profiles on a weeb forum




Who cares? Not like she gonna be the love of your life. XD


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2020)

Nello said:


> Idk I feel kinda creepy posting their tinder profiles on a weeb forum


Just talk about all you awesome travel adventures and be cocky funny.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I never called it a pizza though, that was you guys



No, I did.

Indeed.

But you started a PhD to prove me wrong.

To what I just said: "a lemon pizza is a lemon pizza. Deal with it. "


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2020)

No no no no!!


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2020)

reminder that next episode

is first actual gojo time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> reminder that next episode
> 
> is first actual gojo time


Time for the GOAT to flex.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2020)

​


----------



## Saitama (Nov 6, 2020)

Shawarma would be fine.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 6, 2020)

Shawerma Pizza with Curry sauce instead of pizza sauce.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 7, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> reminder that next episode
> 
> is first actual gojo time



F*cking 2 sec ciffhanger.  

Though his FS is Katakuri level. 

I expect Kakashi sensei to no diff those overconfident mofos anyway. 

And as expected Sasuke has a specific jujutsu power/potential. A mangaka never pulls a Sasuke without him being a borned genius, while Naruto needs to be helped by Sukuna. Smh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> F*cking 2 sec ciffhanger.
> 
> Though his FS is Katakuri level.
> 
> ...


lol
Is this you dissing the gojo (or whatever) series?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> lol
> Is this you dissing the gojo (or whatever) series?



Jujutsu Kaizen is soft seinen Naruto (from what I saw). Ninjutsu is just replaced by jujutsu, chakra by cursed energy. 

Gojo is undoubtly based on Kakashi (a super Kakashi)

Itadori is Naruto and Sukuna is Kurama (Or the Juubi since he needs ten fingers to be full powered)

Fushiguro is Sasuke but kind and careful

Kugisaki is Sakura (but she likes Naruto instead of Sasuke). 

But why not.

Mangaka took Nardo and made a good an original version of it. 

I'm not complaining.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> ten


20


Edited the second part lol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2020)

Morning good people


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Morning good people


It's the afternoon Ali

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's the afternoon Ali



I just woke up so it's morning for me 

And afternoon at the same time

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2020)

I think I stopped at chap 20 of JJK.

Need to read more


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I just woke up so it's morning for me
> 
> And afternoon at the same time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 20
> 
> 
> Edited the second part lol.



20 fingers uh?

That's kinda lewd...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> uh


Yeah he had 4 arms.

You should have seen this part I think 




Mariko said:


> lewd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yeah he had 4 arms.
> 
> You should have seen this part I think



Indeed, I forgot it (since he has two arms in his own realm)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Indeed, I forgot it (since he has two arms in his own realm)


Aight. Since he isn't at full power. 


Anyway I am glad you are enjoying it. I'd recommend starting the manga too.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Aight. Since he isn't at full power.
> 
> 
> Anyway I am glad you are enjoying it. I'd recommend starting the manga too.



When this anime season is over, I will.

Anime is well done. So I prefer to enjoy before being spoiled.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> When this anime season is over, I will.
> 
> Anime is well done. So I prefer to enjoy before being spoiled.


Aight aight. Enjoy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> F*cking 2 sec ciffhanger.
> 
> Though his FS is Katakuri level.
> 
> ...




you are lucky that i can't spoil you, but you will change your view about gojo being kakashi or not, once you go into the actual QUALITY parts of the story

the author as i said before, has said that he is a big togashi = yyh/hxh stan

it might remind you nardo or bleach, but it isn't anything like them

and about gojo's power being comparable to katakuri's fs is a big joke 

gojo's hax operates on another league, he literally can solo one piece (no more spoilers)

you should had read the manga first


----------



## Mariko (Nov 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> you are lucky that i can't spoil you, but you will change your view about gojo being kakashi or not, once you go into the actual QUALITY parts of the story
> 
> the author as i said before, has said that he is a big togashi = yyh/hxh stan
> 
> ...



Dunno yyh/hxh so I compare to what I can.

And you can't deny that the author more than obviously based Gojo's on Kakashi (not his powers, but his design and role as a sensei of 3 youngs jujutsu users), jujutsu based on Nardo's ninjutsu, and Sukuna on Kurama (hence Idatori on Naruto).

At least at the beginnings. Maybe it totally changes after, but for now it's a Naruto remix for me. A good one.

Concerning Katakuri's FS it was a joke baka. 

Just liked the "Oh could you stop here please? Something's happening in 47 seconds from now. And I highly suggest you to go".


----------



## Mariko (Nov 7, 2020)

Rewatched the episode: Idatori says he wanted to use rasengan. 

Idatori Naruto Fan confirmed!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Rewatched the episode: Idatori says he wanted to use rasengan.
> 
> Idatori Naruto Fan confirmed!


Bankai, and Db techs too lmao. It was a nice funny moment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Rewatched the episode: Idatori says he wanted to use rasengan.
> 
> Idatori Naruto Fan confirmed!





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Bankai, and Db techs too lmao. It was a nice funny moment.




also gege (the author) has said that except from yyh/hxh which are his fav series

he is also a fan of db, bleach, opm and nardo


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2020)

itadori = biggest shonen jump fanboi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 7, 2020)

But he didn't mention One Punch techs  

Cause Saitama > anything you can even dream about

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> But he didn't mention One Punch techs
> 
> Cause Saitama > anything you can even dream about




fanfic saitama strikes back, in new forum updated format

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2020)

There was an anime that I watched once full of references, 100% parody.

I think half of them flew over my head.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> fanfic saitama strikes back, in new forum updated format



Gojo: "unlimited void!"

 


Saitama: "unlimited boredom..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Gojo: "unlimited void!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mariko: ''unlimited opm wank''

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> also gege (the author) has said that except from yyh/hxh which are his fav series
> 
> he is also a fan of db, bleach, opm and nardo


I think Gege is a woman.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I think Gege is a woman.




many say that its a man, but he/she is a troll at that , and ain't spoiled it, yet 

some say that gege plays 5Dimensional chess


----------



## Mariko (Nov 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I think Gege is a woman.



She's Oden


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> many say that its a man, but he/she is a troll at that , and ain't spoiled it, yet
> 
> some say that gege plays 5Dimensional chess


Yeah I've heard that lmao. 


Mariko said:


> She's Oden


Yamato. 

But please no.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yeah I've heard that lmao.
> 
> Yamato.
> 
> But please no.



Oden rules the Shonen verse.

Everybody want to be Oden.

Those chad legs ffs.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 7, 2020)

@Amol 
why isn't possible to send you private messages ?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2020)

Pls meme


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Oden rules the Shonen verse.
> 
> Everybody want to be Oden.
> 
> Those chad legs ffs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 7, 2020)

Where's your Messiah?


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 7, 2020)

looking for a sub to replace @Lurker  (Jack) on the game


any takers?

lurker can u just stop trolling and roll already I know u r active


----------



## MO (Nov 7, 2020)

anyone doing anything fun this Saturday night?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 7, 2020)

MO said:


> anyone doing anything fun this Saturday night?



the game ^^

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2020)

Went swimming before after many years. My whole body is fucked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2020)

Is this the popular manga that Kin is promoting, or is it something else? XD


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Is this the popular manga that Kin is promoting, or is it something else? XD


it'd have cost you 0€ to not post that last one

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Is this the popular manga that Kin is promoting, or is it something else? XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> it'd have cost you 0€ to not post that last one




The last one was MVP, and the whole reason I posted this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

Morning people

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

​


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 8, 2020)

Sucks that we have to wait for the JJK section god knows for how long. It was supposed to go live on Wednesday, but the sudden update had to happen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Sucks that we have to wait for the JJK section god knows for how long. It was supposed to go live on Wednesday, but the sudden update had to happen.


Oh man. At least we're getting it. That's good news. 

Soon enough JJK is gonna pop off with Gojo showings next week.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 8, 2020)

We'd need a Kaiju #8 section too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Nello (Nov 8, 2020)

The food in France and Italy is great but the butter variety is a disgrace. You cave people have no respect for good butter. Shameful.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Morning people
> 
> Meh


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2020)

Nello said:


> The food in France and Italy is great but the butter variety is a disgrace. You cave people have no respect for good butter. Shameful.


Love your avy.


----------



## Nello (Nov 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Love your avy.


Thanks fam


----------



## Soca (Nov 8, 2020)

Mihawk Costanza

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> Mihawk Costanza



 
Someone fix him up with glasses. XD


Btw. tell me how to remove this fucking online status. I tried on the preferences, but it still shows.


----------



## Soca (Nov 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Someone fix him up with glasses. XD
> 
> 
> Btw. tell me how to remove this fucking online status. I tried on the preferences, but it still shows.


I'm tempted to do a whole edite but i'M LAZY


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm tempted to do a whole edite but i'M LAZY



I'm tempted to say lazyass, but I'm afraid I won't get my answer to the online status problem.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm tempted to say lazyass, but I'm afraid I won't get my answer to the online status problem.


Only you see your online status.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Only you see your online status.


Yeah but it's annoying and pointless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Yeah but it's annoying and pointless.


I definitely agree. But there prolly isn't anything that he can do if he's already hidden from the rest.


----------



## Soca (Nov 8, 2020)

Not sure why y'all keep asking me to help either. Told y'all that dude is running a one man show

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

Read Dolzenabring 666 people


----------



## Soca (Nov 8, 2020)

no


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

Your loss.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2020)

Only I see my online status?
FFS. I know if I'm online or not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

@Blade @Kinjin starting from chapter 128, various different coloruists will colour JJK chapters and share it. 

Chapter 128 coloured

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2020)

Is this the manga you are hyping?
Or is it some fanart?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Is this the manga you are hyping?
> Or is it some fanart?


The colouring is from fans not officials.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> The colouring is from fans not officials.




Still.. The art is crap.


----------



## Moldrew (Nov 8, 2020)

Amazing thread title and poll


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Still.. The art is crap.


That's cap. It's really good. Check it out.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Shrike (Nov 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


Why the perish face bro?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Why the perish face bro?


Nothing, nothing at all. 

alright, let’s get this thread back on track


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

$im @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp @Lurker @ArabianLuffy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2020)

Sakura, sarada and naruto and all the traitors who dont believe in him anymore,
Louis, sasusaku is dead and doesnt exist in reality. Sasuke killed sakura and sarada for fucking naruto, boruto and the kumo ninjas and he brutally murdered the men as well.

They are all purged and will remain dead for all eternity. Go purge yourself until you get pyre again because sasuke trancends this unclean world and avatar you use which is hersey.

https: //ibb.co/pXWm3x7 https: //ibb.co/XpSRD1m https: //ibb.co/4ZygtCR

Spread the word(one piece must join sasuke as his servents in heaven)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

Let’s roll, loser change their name to ‘I killed NF’ for a day.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> Sakura, sarada and naruto and all the traitors who dont believe in him anymore,
> Louis, sasusaku is dead and doesnt exist in reality. Sasuke killed sakura and sarada for fucking naruto, boruto and the kumo ninjas and he brutally murdered the men as well.
> 
> They are all purged and will remain dead for all eternity. Go purge yourself until you get pyre again because sasuke trancends this unclean world and avatar you use which is hersey.
> ...




The fuck?


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The fuck?




spread the word!

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> Sakura, sarada and naruto and all the traitors who dont believe in him anymore,
> Louis, sasusaku is dead and doesnt exist in reality. Sasuke killed sakura and sarada for fucking naruto, boruto and the kumo ninjas and he brutally murdered the men as well.
> 
> They are all purged and will remain dead for all eternity. Go purge yourself until you get pyre again because sasuke trancends this unclean world and avatar you use which is hersey.
> ...


_You're such a fuckin' ho, I love it (I love it)_


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The fuck?


Soca probably moved his post to bring activity up


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _You're such a fuckin' ho, I love it (I love it)_


_I'm a sick fuck, I like a quick fuck_

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> _I'm a sick fuck, I like a quick fuck_


_Read Dolzenabring 666 
_


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2020)

spread the word quick before mods lock the thread up

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _Read Dolzenabring 666
> _


what's this?

666 is more of @Alibaba Saluja style 


btw currently on ep 5 of jujutsu

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> Sakura, sarada and naruto and all the traitors who dont believe in him anymore,
> Louis, sasusaku is dead and doesnt exist in reality. Sasuke killed sakura and sarada for fucking naruto, boruto and the kumo ninjas and he brutally murdered the men as well.
> 
> They are all purged and will remain dead for all eternity. Go purge yourself until you get pyre again because sasuke trancends this unclean world and avatar you use which is hersey.
> ...



Before this thread closes I just wanna say one thing



@MaruUchiha You neg like you fuck



You also don't have the common decency to leave a message as to why you negged me. I'm gonna have to work hard to get that 5k back man. I worked all week for that shit cuzzo.



Also you will never be @Fullmoon Evergreen Prince cause his Ningen levels trump your by MIIIIIIIILES cuzzo



You feel me? He the Ningen King around here



Everybody know that



Damn



That would make a great manga name



Ningen King

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

Why am I getting notifications here?


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Before this thread closes I just wanna say one thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post it here holmes

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> what's this?


Check it out. 



Flame said:


> jujutsu


 


Next few eps gonna be insane.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 8, 2020)

Damn it.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

I won't be that much active here until I beat into MBxx's head and skin the right size of posted imgs


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

Only the best and what's right for waifus


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I won't be that much active here until I beat into MBxx's head and skin the right size of posted imgs


Light's lewl images are fine.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Light's lewl images are fine.


They aren't. They should be way bigger.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> They aren't. They should be way bigger.



Amen


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> They aren't. They should be way bigger.


----------



## Nello (Nov 8, 2020)

Idk i'm kinda anxious that if avas get any bigger then people are gonna notice my bald spot


----------



## Shrike (Nov 8, 2020)

Sakura, sarada and naruto and all the traitors who dont believe in him anymore,
Louis, sasusaku is dead and doesnt exist in reality. Sasuke killed sakura and sarada for fucking naruto, boruto and the kumo ninjas and he brutally murdered the men as well.

They are all purged and will remain dead for all eternity. Go purge yourself until you get pyre again because sasuke trancends this unclean world and avatar you use which is hersey.

https: //ibb.co/pXWm3x7 https: //ibb.co/XpSRD1m https: //ibb.co/4ZygtCR

Spread the word(one piece must join sasuke as his servents in heaven)


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

*ITT, I am Mudae and Dark Meme Bot*
Post @Sabo $im <insert a name>
and I will respond with a waifu/hubby picture for you


Post @Sabo $im wa
and I will respond with a random waifu/hubby picture for you


Post @Sabo Pls meme
and I will respond with a random meme for you


*Let's go!*​


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja  $im wa


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

_@Sabo $im wa_


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _@Sabo $im wa_


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

_@Sabo $im wa_


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

Vol 1 and all the rest. 


@Blade​


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _@Sabo $im wa_


Sulfurina
Dr. Stone

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

Randomly pulling out a brazilian food, just like that out of the blue.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Randomly pulling out a brazilian food, just like that out of the blue.


Miwa second best girl. After Mei Mei.






@Sabo _$im wa_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Miwa second best girl. After Mei Mei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I typed in $im light d and got

*Gay Spaghetti Chef* - Khonjin House *Ja Wangnan* - Tower of God *Raven (ToV)* - Tales of Vesperia *Doppelganger Arle* - Puyo Puyo

Did only $im light and got:
Light
Cardcaptor Sakura
_Animanga roulette_


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I typed in $im light d and got
> 
> *Gay Spaghetti Chef* - Khonjin House *Ja Wangnan* - Tower of God *Raven (ToV)* - Tales of Vesperia *Doppelganger Arle* - Puyo Puyo
> 
> ...


Gimme Perona. Or Mei Mei, or Robin. Or milf Temari. Smh.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Gimme Perona. Or Mei Mei, or Robin. Or milf Temari. Smh.


$im Perona

Perona
One Piece
Ghost Princess


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

Who else is simping?


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


>


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 8, 2020)

looks like everyone hates jack or what lol 

cmon ningens


----------



## Shrike (Nov 9, 2020)

Haven't seen OL this dead in a while, is it the breaks, is it the update


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Haven't seen OL this dead in a while, is it the breaks, is it the update


The breaks,


The downgrade,


And kids probably gotten beaten up by their parents for seeing this poll

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2020)

Both. It's killing us.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2020)

We should rename this place "borutoforums.lol"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2020)

Look, even my ava is fucked up


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2020)

Daily reminder

Go to "everything's wrong" thread and daily remind to fix the posted img size

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2020)

Aside from that


Morning everyone


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2020)

Yeah. Update is killing slowly. Like a poison.


----------



## January (Nov 9, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## January (Nov 9, 2020)

Ratings got updated


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2020)

January said:


> Ratings got updated


Nooooo


----------



## January (Nov 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nooooo


It's how they used to be, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2020)

January said:


> It's how they used to be, what's wrong with that?


Nuke it all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2020)

January said:


> Ratings got updated



I want my pink rep bar back rit nuh!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2020)

Updated ratings are a good thing.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Updated ratings are a good thing.


Yeah, too bad he's moving at a snail's pace.

Naruto could fix more in 1 hour than _he_ can in 2 weeks. And I'm being generous here.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I want my pink rep bar back rit nuh!


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yeah, too bad he's moving at a snail's pace.
> 
> Naruto could fix more in 1 hour than* he can in 2 weeks*. And I'm being generous here.



Him: "You like Oda rite?"


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yeah, too bad he's moving at a snail's pace.
> 
> Naruto could fix more in 1 hour than _he_ can in 2 weeks. And I'm being generous here.




Why isn't Naruto doing it? He don't want to, or does _He_ don't allow it?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why isn't Naruto doing it? He don't want to, or does _He_ don't allow it?


I was under the impression that everyone knows by now. Guess not everyone is keeping up with that Q&C thread.

He took away the powers of some admins right after the update happened and refuses to accept any help because he wants everything to do by himself, but is too incompetent to get things done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 9, 2020)

Google Images just sent me a photo I took 4 years ago while I was abroad. Worst thing is, I was on that trip with friends who're now gone from my life. Somehow we drifted away.

I never even realized it but out of all my school buddies, i'm only in touch with like less than 10. Life really changes once you graduate from school. That really fucked up my day...

Reactions: Friendly 4 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2020)

Flame said:


> Google Images just sent me a photo I took 4 years ago while I was abroad. Worst thing is, I was on that trip with friends who're now gone from my life. Somehow we drifted away.
> 
> I never even realized it but out of all my school buddies, i'm only in touch with like less than 10. Life really changes once you graduate from school. That really fucked up my day...



It is life's nature.

Always everchanging


----------



## Flame (Nov 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It is life's nature.
> 
> Always everchanging


Sure, but i'm disappointed in myself I only realized it 4 years later. I met new people but what about the ones I actually grew up with? I was close with a lot of them and now I have no idea where they are and what's up with them which is sad af.

High school was legit the best time period of my life and I fucking miss it so much and I haven't even been through 1/10 of my life.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I was under the impression that everyone knows by now. Guess not everyone is keeping up with that Q&C thread.
> 
> He took away the powers of some admins right after the update happened and refuses to accept any help because he wants everything to do by himself, but is too incompetent to get things done.




Nah. I didn't follow the threads. I think someone gonna point out all the things that are wrong.

@Topic : Wow, dude is insane then.. He must've got some free time lately. Corona's fault? XD


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2020)

Flame said:


> Sure, but i'm disappointed in myself I only realized it 4 years later. I met new people but what about the ones I actually grew up with? I was close with a lot of them and now I have no idea where they are and what's up with them which is sad af.
> 
> High school was legit the best time period of my life and I fucking miss it so much and I haven't even been through 1/10 of my life.


Well, it’s never too late. There’s always Facebook that can help find people.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Topic : Wow, dude is insane then.. He must've got some free time lately. Corona's fault? XD


Probably. It's quite frustrating to say the least.



Flame said:


> Sure, but i'm disappointed in myself I only realized it 4 years later. I met new people but what about the ones I actually grew up with? I was close with a lot of them and now I have no idea where they are and what's up with them which is sad af.
> 
> High school was legit the best time period of my life and I fucking miss it so much and I haven't even been through 1/10 of my life.


Part of growing up. As Sabo said, you can always reach out.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2020)

Do some sort of reunion party and invite everyone. Should be fun.


----------



## Flame (Nov 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Well, it’s never too late. There’s always Facebook that can help find people.





Kinjin said:


> Probably. It's quite frustrating to say the least.
> 
> 
> Part of growing up. As Sabo said, you can always reach out.


I can, but it wouldn't feel the same anymore you know? We all drifted apart each to his own lane. As you guys mentioned, that's life and I already accepted that fact. It's just a sad fact..

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2020)

Flame said:


> I can, but it wouldn't feel the same anymore you know? We all drifted apart each to his own lane. As you guys mentioned, that's life and I already accepted that fact. It's just a sad fact..


I know what you mean. I haven’t reached out to old friends in at least 8 years. However, every time an old mate reach out, it was always a good experience.

Funny, everytime the people tell me to reach out, I always make the excuse ‘why don’t they reach out first’

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I was under the impression that everyone knows by now. Guess not everyone is keeping up with that Q&C thread.
> 
> He took away the powers of some admins right after the update happened and refuses to accept any help because he wants everything to do by himself, but is too incompetent to get things done.


Incompetence and arrogance lethal combination

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I know what you mean. I haven’t reached out to old friends in at least 8 years. However, every time an old mate reach out, it was always a good experience.
> 
> Funny, everytime the people tell me to reach out, I always make the excuse ‘why don’t they reach out first’


Same. Fuck those ningens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 9, 2020)

I put yogurt over my pancakes and I think it's completly normal.

@Mariko crepes au yaourt >>>>

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2020)

Have @Blade  reach his 100K positive rating yet? Only 118 more to go, I see. How should we celebrate? Nuke this forum and start over? That I like.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2020)

Pls Meme

Just replace 'redditors' with 'NFers'  





 so true


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> He changed from 400x150 to 600x200 (or 250). He changed it yesterday if memory serves me right. Still too small



I would take it and run, lol. This is good enough imo. Anymore 'feedback' will revert it back to small images.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2020)

It's do or break.

That and the emotes display.






Thing is

I know that people don't really care that much for what other people post, maybe a like and that's it. Even so I like to post imgs of anime girls to show to others. It's my thing.

How can you appreciate it if the imgs are small?

Unforgivable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2020)

Not yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2020)

*Even Rin and Soca are growing tired of Nf.*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2020)

Is the search function missing now? Can’t find it on light skin on mobile.


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Fuck.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> *Even Rin and Soca are growing tired of Nf.*


Can’t even stalk them efficiently without the search function. Can’t be bothered going into their profiles.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 9, 2020)

@Lurker

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2020)

Only about 1500~ posts
to go. @Ren. @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp @Lurker @Light D Lamperouge  @banline @Mysticreader @Mickey Mouse @DeVision


----------



## Ren. (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 10, 2020)

Morning folks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 10, 2020)

Hmmm


----------



## January (Nov 10, 2020)

The current system doesn't allow to get a score above 700 on a 100 sided dice rolled 12 times.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2020)

@Sabo shut up.


----------



## January (Nov 10, 2020)

i hadn't saved the dice rolls, i had just practiced them.

there seems to be an autosave feature for dice enabled which shows dice after 20-30 mins or so.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 10, 2020)

Will I win the next thread?

I have to throw above average.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 10, 2020)

Well.. Seems like the fixed the dice. They hate me again.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Sabo shut up.


----------



## MO (Nov 10, 2020)

You can go from the telegrams back to the Ohara library now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja  and everyone. Larger images and avy. Big sqaure avy kind of ugly, lol. But better than small avy.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  and everyone. Larger images and avy. Big sqaure avy kind of ugly, lol. But better than small avy.




Yeah, but now I got used to Dark Blue. :/


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 11, 2020)

Can't see/search new posts from profile now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 11, 2020)

Not posted any content recently

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 11, 2020)

They gonna destroy everything. Say your prayers people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 11, 2020)

And those "similar threads" can fuck off.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> And those "similar threads" can fuck off.


Lmao, I just notice it. Do people test stuff before making things live anymore.

Wait.... that was a stupid question

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2020)

Similar threads 

Why would i want to see old stuff?


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2020)

Everyone getting the same recommendations?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> And those "similar threads" can fuck off.



Lol One Piece prediction thread's similars sure are similars



And lol the private messages:



"Uploading image"
...
...
...
"Loading image"
...
...
...
"File is too large. Max 5 KO"
...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2020)

January said:


> Everyone getting the same recommendations?



Mb is trolling us. I can't see other options.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2020)

@Soca when moderating OL discussions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2020)

I don't remember letting the n word fly around here. I got called the n word for not letting it fly matter fact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> I don't remember letting the n word fly around here. I got called the n word for not letting it fly matter fact.


Wow Soca you're such a ningen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

Morning good people


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 11, 2020)

Morning though it's nite here

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

Gojo when he was younger was such a troll 

Loving it


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Morning good people


I read that as old people for a minute. 

I was gonna fight you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2020)

jfc what the fuck is going on with the forum? this shit is hideous

Reactions: Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> I read that as old people for a minute.
> 
> I was gonna fight you



My dream is to be retired and travel 

 

I'm probably one of the oldest here anyway probably


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> jfc what the fuck is going on with the forum? this shit is hideous


You've seen nothing yet.

This is only the beginning

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)

Nello said:


> Wow Soca you're such a ningen


It's a tough world.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)

Fuck I deleted a song.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> I read that as old people for a minute.
> 
> I was gonna fight you




Truth hurts, huh old man?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2020)

Trying to get my hands on a PS5 is gonna be a pain.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Trying to get my hands on a PS5 is gonna be a pain.


Yep. Might as well wait for a PS5 Pro... I might.


----------



## Kanki (Nov 11, 2020)

Do any 2012-2015 OLCers exist here anymore?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 11, 2020)

Kanki said:


> Do any 2012-2015 OLCers exist here anymore?


Here? Na. Still posting in other sections at times? Sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)

GG.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Nov 11, 2020)

Happy birthday Zoro


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2020)

$im trunks @Lurker


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> $im trunks @Lurker


Wait what??


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Wait what??


I’m trying to summon the bot name @Lurker to post trunks fanarts. The bot doe not seem to be working.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I’m trying to summon the bot name @Lurker to post trunks fanarts. The bot doe not seem to be working.


No.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2020)

$im Perona @Go D. Usopp


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 11, 2020)

usopp bot was busy 

try ali bot next time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> usopp bot was busy
> 
> try ali bot next time


Ali bot sleeping. Lurker bot lazy.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 11, 2020)

at this rate we will end this convo on 2022


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> at this rate we will end this convo on 2022


It's alright

I check

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> at this rate we will end this convo on 2022


I check.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm Back.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Trying to get my hands on a PS5 is gonna be a pain.


Why is it gonna be a pain? Is it expensive?


----------



## Amol (Nov 12, 2020)

Hey human beings and other wierd creatures that inhabits this section 
I have been on OP break. I still am. Last chapter I read was when Kinemon had slashed Kaido's mouth.
So how many chapters has been released since then?
Are things gotten more interesting or should I continue my break ?

No Spoilers please.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2020)

Amol said:


> Hey human beings and other wierd creatures that inhabits this section
> I have been on OP break. I still am. Last chapter I read was when Kinemon had slashed Kaido's mouth.
> So how many chapters has been released since then?
> Are things gotten more interesting or should I continue my break ?
> ...


3 chapters since then. Fun panels here and there, but the plot rarely moved. Between the breaks, and the plot dragging, I say wait another 3 months if you really want to see things progress.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2020)

Friendly reminder that a ‘Lurker’ is currently the top contributor on this thread this week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2020)

Needless to say

I check

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amol (Nov 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 3 chapters since then. Fun panels here and there, but the plot rarely moved. Between the breaks, and the plot dragging, I say wait another 3 months if you really want to see things progress.


I guess I would visit back this thread in next year then.


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 12, 2020)

Kanki said:


> Do any 2012-2015 OLCers exist here anymore?


You'll found some in the Alley


----------



## Flame (Nov 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why is it gonna be a pain? Is it expensive?


Limited supply

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2020)

Morning my fellow Me


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> It's alright
> 
> I check





Lurker said:


> I check.



But did you check?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2020)

I check
I fix
But most importantly 
I downgrade this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | GODA 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I'm Back.


Hmmmm


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 12, 2020)

Started watching Jujutsu Kaisen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 12, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Started watching Jujutsu Kaisen


Great choice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm at the part in the manga where the GOAT exorcized the walking tree

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm at the part in the manga where the GOAT exorcized the walking tree





Wrong manga?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2020)

After reading Gojou's past mad respect for him. And I understand better all techniques too. Reverse etc


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Wrong manga?



That scene was hilarious


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2020)

Good evening my friends.... and @Flame .

It's almost friyey!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 12, 2020)

Damm one piece on best manga of the year


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Nov 12, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Started watching Jujutsu Kaisen


I've run out of episodes


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 12, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Damm one piece on best manga of the year



I don't know what kind of judging panel they had for One Piece to come out on top for 2020 lol.


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I don't know what kind of judging panel they had for One Piece to come out on top for 2020 lol.


Ye, one piece 2020 has not been that good


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 12, 2020)

The Akihabara Gallery is almost fixed. Just 2-3 tweaks left.
You know what this means


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The Akihabara Gallery is almost fixed. Just 2-3 tweaks left.
> You know what this means



No more gogo crap in here?

Reactions: Funny 2 | GODA 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> No more gogo crap in here?


Indeed, a whole section will be dedicated to him.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Indeed, a whole section will be dedicated to him.


Then both, you and me, get what we want.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2020)

Oh wait.. Handshakes are like a death-wish these days?
I didn't mean any harm.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2020)

The GOAT getting his own section.

Befitting of the GOAT


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2020)

Anyone have a screen grab of what the avy section on the old forum look like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Hmmmm


Nani?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2020)

Wtf.


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2020)

bonjourno

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Nani?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 12, 2020)

Ugh! Not a fan of Demon Soul.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Ugh! Not a fan of Demon Soul.


Become one Zehaha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Become one Zehaha.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 12, 2020)

aka darksoul 4


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> aka darksoul 4


NO.

This is before Dark Souls 1.

This is a remake of a 2009 game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 12, 2020)

I made a video

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


>


Yoyoyo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yep. Might as well wait for a PS5 Pro... I might.


Lurker be like

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Lurker be like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2020)

@Soca  or @Kinjin can you help delete the poll?

We need need a new title to meme the forum downgrade.

@Lurker @Alibaba Saluja  please check

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Soca  or @Kinjin can you help delete the poll?
> 
> We need need a new title to meme the forum downgrade.
> 
> @Lurker @Alibaba Saluja  please check


I check.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2020)

New Poll

NF 2020 Features that we had, but did not deserve

1. Large images
2. Large avy/gif
3. Da rep
4. Active Convo
5. Banline
6. Large Sigs
7. Trophies working
8. People checking before changing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> New Poll
> 
> NF 2020 Features that we had, but did not deserve
> 
> ...


9. Old skins

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Yoyoyo


Yoyoyo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2020)

Yo yo yo

What's up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 13, 2020)

Forum's still the same

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good evening my friends.... and @Flame .
> 
> It's almost friyey!


you love me so much that you specifically mention me by name? ily2  :blu

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2020)

@Flame

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


>

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 13, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 13, 2020)

what's with the tail? is she a lizard or something? lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2020)

Flame said:


> what's with the tail? is she a lizard or something? lol



She's not such a lowly being as a lizard 





She's an Ancient Dragon

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> She's not such a lowly being as a lizard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is she one of those "looks like a kid but is actually 1000+ years old" characters everyone's memeing about?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2020)

Flame said:


> is she one of those "looks like a kid but is actually 1000+ years old" characters everyone's memeing about?



She's safe 

There's one like that in that series though. 

Named Kanna 

For reference


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2020)

Flame said:


> you love me so much that you specifically mention me by name? ily2  :blu

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> New Poll
> 
> NF 2020 Features that we had, but did not deserve
> 
> ...


9. DeVision


----------



## Veggie (Nov 13, 2020)

Where is the telegrams


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2020)

Veggie said:


> Where is the telegrams


----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2020)

"Spend 300€ and come get Mayuri" - Date a Live Spirit Pledge dev team

F*ck them 


I wanted Mayuri and her dresses and CG and stuff, her and Kurumi

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2020)

Why did I open Instagram?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Anyone have a screen grab of what the avy section on the old forum look like?


Avy section?


Sabo said:


> @Soca  or @Kinjin can you help delete the poll?
> 
> We need need a new title to meme the forum downgrade.
> 
> @Lurker @Alibaba Saluja  please check


Done.


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2020)

@Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge








let's go, it's gojo time

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm releasing a Gojo AMV on my Youtube channel soon hopefully, here's a sneak preview:
Feel free to subscribe. @Blade @Kinjin

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2020)

@Blade @Kinjin

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Blade @Kinjin
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





on mal

1 month ago, gojo had 700 fans, now he has almost 2,4k fans

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2020)

Blade said:


> on mal
> 
> 1 month ago, gojo had 700 fans, now he has almost 2,4k fans



That's... actually quite good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm actually past chap 100 on JJK

Even an OP seal must adjust to Gojo


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Avy section?
> 
> Done.


Thx

I mean the profile section on the left that have avy, custom title/html title, post count, likes, trophy points, rep icons, flags, etc

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2020)

Someone suggest a new title?

“You upgrade, but did you check?”
Other ideas?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 13, 2020)

I had a dream..... That rep was back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 13, 2020)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2020)

I had a dream... that I was retired


----------



## Nello (Nov 13, 2020)

What kind of music would fit best for my Venice video  

Also who is Gojo?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2020)

New title and polls are up!


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2020)

Nello said:


> What kind of music would fit best for my Venice video
> 
> Also who is Gogo?



Gogo Yubari, crazy AF and pretty cute. If she was an anime character, @Alibaba Saluja  would be all over her.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2020)

Wait, what happened to the poll? @Kinjin  can you help delete one of the 'Large images' option?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Thx
> 
> I mean the profile section on the left that have avy, custom title/html title, post count, likes, trophy points, rep icons, flags, etc


They will be back soonish. Should be an easy fix.



Sabo said:


> Wait, what happened to the poll? @Kinjin  can you help delete one of the 'Large images' option?


No idea. Fixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Gogo Yubari, crazy AF and pretty cute. If she was an anime character, @Alibaba Saluja  would be all over her.


Can't see.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Can't see.


Weird


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Can't see.



I check


----------



## Nello (Nov 13, 2020)

Seeing BM struggle with Marco makes me wonder why we don't see more seastone weapons. Armament haki exists but seastone has the added benefit of quickly draining strength. Seems pretty good when everyone and their mother is a DF user.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Weird


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2020)

Wow, and I thought I was going to be the most inactive person here this weekend.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 13, 2020)

How is everyone this fine Sat morning


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> New title and polls are up!


We should be able to read 80 posts per page as before

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> How is everyone this fine Sat morning


Finding out how gay everyone is.

@Lurker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Finding out how gay everyone is.
> 
> @Lurker


That bot hates me. Gives me huge dick yet says I'm 99 percent gay. Bot had everyone but bannedline gay.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 14, 2020)

@Kinjin 17% gay
@DeVision 16% gay
@Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Kinjin 17% gay
> @DeVision 16% gay
> @Go D. Usopp


Bannedline is probaly the most gay and he's just one percent.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 14, 2020)

its false btw  


but sick number choice, bot ningen


----------



## Shanks (Nov 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its false btw
> 
> 
> but sick number choice, bot ningen


Ningin bot is never wrong!

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Ningin bot is never wrong!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bannedline is probaly the most gay and he's just one percent.


Banline feels like he’s too lewl to be gay. And besides ningen bot have being right all along. Lurker is confirmed 99% HUGE.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Banline feels like he’s too lewl to be gay. And besides ningen bot have being right all along. Lurker is confirmed 99% HUGE.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2020)

Sup Ningens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 14, 2020)

@Blade @Mariko @Kinjin peep the sig. It's perfect. People have been simping on Gojo so hard. Called it. ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> People have been simping on Gojo so hard.


You go girl! ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2020)

@Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Finding out how gay everyone is.
> 
> @Lurker

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Blade @Mariko @Kinjin peep the sig. It's perfect. People have been simping on Gojo so hard. Called it.​



Cool episode. Gojo sure has original abilities. 

But what with that chick face? Is a Gojo a she?  

Anyway, I'm curious to know who's that dude at the end of the episode.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> But what with that chick face? Is a Gojo a she?


Nah,  he's just beautiful. 





Mariko said:


> Anyway, I'm curious to know who's that dude at the end of the episode.


Mahito? Not gonna spoil for you, but you'll see him more often soon.


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 14, 2020)

Gojo is too op, Jujutsu version of Saitama


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2020)

The ep with Immeasurable Void came out?

Imma watch it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Cool episode. Gojo sure has original abilities.
> 
> But what with that chick face? Is a Gojo a she?
> 
> Anyway, I'm curious to know who's that dude at the end of the episode.


Just a standard bish character. Pretty, stupidly powerful. Aloof, isn't a follower of a hierarchy, too cool for school so to say. Seemingly no diffs everything, very smart, popular etc.

Boring as all fuck in other words, when it comes to literary terms. Manga terms he is "cool" because boys look at him and want to be him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2020)

Where can I change my name  

Already had a list of Godly names to go through once per month

Ifrit

Shiva

Agni

Rudra

Sinbad

Ixion

Bahamut

Leviathan

Ramses

Osiris

Yggdrasil

Ophiuchus

Exodus

Ultima

Zodiark

And more as time goes on

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Where can I change my name
> 
> Already had a list of Godly names to go through once per month
> 
> ...




Every single one of them is a rip-off.
Be creative.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 14, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Just a standard bish character. Pretty, stupidly powerful. Aloof, isn't a follower of a hierarchy, too cool for school so to say. Seemingly no diffs everything, very smart, popular etc.
> 
> Boring as all fuck in other words, when it comes to literary terms. Manga terms he is "cool" because boys look at him and want to be him.



Well, I'll judge him later when I see more of him. I liked his Kakashi vibes till now and found his abilities original. His perfect "shojo-type" face bored me, but well. Hope he keeps his mask. 

Concerning his power level same remark. I'll judge later. First time I see him fighting so I didn't expect anything else but him being hyped. 

Entertaining anime so far. Nothing really original but well done, and now I'm curious to see what happens after.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 14, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Gojo is too op, Jujutsu version of Saitama



Don't insult Saitama sensei!


----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Well, I'll judge him later when I see more of him. I liked his Kakashi vibes till now and found his abilities original. His perfect "shojo-type" face bored me, but well. Hope he keeps his mask.
> 
> Concerning his power level same remark. I'll judge later. First time I see him fighting so I didn't expect anything else but him being hyped.
> 
> Entertaining anime so far. Nothing really original but well done, and now I'm curious to see what happens after.


I was mostly joking because everyone here is dickriding the character, the manga is entertaining, but didn't see the anime


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Don't insult Saitama sensei!


How is that an insult


----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


>


Bot had you at 93.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2020)

I miss messing with @Mickey Mouse








Better

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 14, 2020)

Who the fuck cares about REP? I want BIG avy!


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2020)

Need large avys back


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Need large avys back


Mbxx thinks that the majority does not want them back... You need to complain about it in that Q&C thread to change something.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Saitama (Nov 14, 2020)

Do you have any sugesstions for funny random shit manga/anime like Gintama, Osomatsu, Cromartie High School, Hinamatsuri and Hare+Guu?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2020)

It boggles my mind how he thinks everyone wants smaller stuff. Be it posted imgs or avys/sigs


----------



## Shanks (Nov 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It boggles my mind how he thinks everyone wants smaller stuff. Be it posted imgs or avys/sigs


Ikr he’s probably a virgin.

wait, who are we talking about?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 14, 2020)

Been arguing with him for over 1 hour now. He thinks these stupid Bigger than life skins are what people want and what saves the forum.

You have to talk in really simple English to get your point across, but even then your chance of success is low.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Been arguing with him for over 1 hour now. He thinks these stupid Bigger than life skins are what people want and what saves the forum.
> 
> You have to talk in really simple English to get your point across, but even then your chance of success is low.


Made a post about it 15 mins ago or so. I am sure it will provide 0 results but can't not try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 14, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Made a post about it 15 mins ago or so. I am sure it will provide 0 results but can't not try.


It will go over his head sadly.



Saitama said:


> Do you have any sugesstions for funny random shit manga/anime like Gintama, Osomatsu, Cromartie High School, Hinamatsuri and Hare+Guu?


Manga: 

Anime: Cautious Hero - The Hero Is Overpowered but Overly Cautious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saitama (Nov 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Manga:
> 
> Anime: Cautious Hero - The Hero Is Overpowered but Overly Cautious


Thanks....I will check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 14, 2020)

@Sabo @Alibaba Saluja @Lurker 

Seriously, please don't shitpost in that thread or nothing is going to change.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bot had you at 93.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 14, 2020)

@DeVision 

do you see it as a gif too?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> @DeVision
> 
> do you see it as a gif too?



Yes. And it seems bigger in height.


----------



## Soca (Nov 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yes. And it seems bigger in height.


nah it's the one of my old 175x350 avatars 

what skin are you using/


----------



## DeVision (Nov 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> nah it's the one of my old 175x350 avatars
> 
> what skin are you using/


The "larger than life" shit.


----------



## Soca (Nov 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The "larger than life" shit.


right

now there's the challenge to get him to apply this to all the skins


----------



## DeVision (Nov 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> right
> 
> now there's the challenge to get him to apply this to all the skins


He fucked up too much for my taste anyways.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Sabo @Alibaba Saluja @Lurker
> 
> Seriously, please don't shitpost in that thread or nothing is going to change.


Ok I check.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Sabo @Alibaba Saluja @Lurker
> 
> Seriously, please don't shitpost in that thread or nothing is going to change.



C'mon 

50% of my posts are serious and focused in one theme.

40% I'm distorting stuff in the off chance it convinces him and to lighten the mood, which are also related to that one theme.

10% or so is pure shitposting and devoid of meaning.

But

I can only post the serious stuff I guess. If the opposite is not helpful then ok

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> C'mon
> But
> 
> I can only post the serious stuff I guess. If the opposite is not helpful then ok


Yoyoyo, being seriously serious will get you perma. Never forget what happened to Naruto.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 15, 2020)

If the NF-staff don't bring big avys back, I will find them and I will **** them and **** their ******* to *****.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 15, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> If the NF-staff don't bring big avys back, I will find them and I will **** them and **** their ******* to *****.


Looks pretty big on my phone


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Looks pretty big on my phone


Then why it's small on Google Chrome browser? Yet also on my iPhone Safari browser too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Then why it's small on Google Chrome browser? Yet also on my iPhone Safari browser too.


Try bigger than life skin


----------



## Lurko (Nov 15, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Then why it's small on Google Chrome browser? Yet also on my iPhone Safari browser too.


 Me too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2020)

Why is @Mickey Mouse  slacking on his job


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2020)

Happy birthday @Redline


----------



## Lurko (Nov 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Happy birthday @Redline


He lives up to the name.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 15, 2020)

Happy birthday @Redline

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Why is @Mickey Mouse  slacking on his job

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Been arguing with him for over 1 hour now. He thinks these stupid Bigger than life skins are what people want and what saves the forum.
> 
> You have to talk in really simple English to get your point across, but even then your chance of success is low.


Keep up the good fight


----------



## Ren. (Nov 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Mbxx thinks that the majority does not want them back... You need to complain about it in that Q&C thread to change something.


 I fix

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2020)

Starting to get use to these big avy on mobile from everyone now.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 15, 2020)

Happy Bday @Redline, have a good one

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Starting to get use to these big avy on mobile from everyone now.


Abandoning the resistance already

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 15, 2020)

Happy birthday @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

Morning good people

Whatsapp?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2020)

Big avy works on Dark Blue Style skin too.

EDIT: Nope it's 250.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

Profile banner is pretty nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Profile banner is pretty nice




Yeah, that's an improvement.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

JJK bonus chapter.

The mangaka, Gege Akutami, by talking about a swimsuit chapter, made a harem reference.



So the guy is a consumer of the harem genre too.


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> JJK bonus chapter.
> 
> The mangaka, Gege Akutami, by talking about a swimsuit chapter, made a harem reference.
> 
> ...


 But yet he draw Todo in a speedo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2020)

_Avatars width for posts will be 144x144px (max column width) and for prizes we allow 144x250px._

wtf

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> But yet he draw Todo in a speedo


Todo, Gogo? What's next. Nana, Mimi, Rono?
The author is very good with names.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> _Avatars width for posts will be 144x144px (max column width) and for prizes we allow 144x250px._
> 
> wtf



Oh wow. Is that from_ him_?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh wow. Is that from_ him_?



yeah


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> yeah


The fuck's wrong with him?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> _Avatars width for posts will be 144x144px (max column width) and for prizes we allow 144x250px._
> 
> wtf


Don't worry, it's being discussed to change it. If everything goes according to plan we'll have 175x250 and 175x350 back as well as gifs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> But yet he draw Todo in a speedo



Comedy?

or....


He´s into Yaoi?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 15, 2020)

We've a JJK manga thread btw. Come by next week hopefully a section.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Comedy?
> 
> or....
> 
> ...


What if it's both

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> _Avatars width for posts will be 144x144px (max column width) and for prizes we allow 144x250px._
> 
> wtf


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 15, 2020)

New manga from the Toriko creator is looking amazing. Check it out.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> New manga from the Toriko creator is looking amazing. Check it out.



_"In 2002, he was arrested and convicted of violating child prostitution laws, including paying a 16-year-old girl 80,000 to have sex."_

Japan forgive quite easily on these sorts of things...


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> What if it's both


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> _"In 2002, he was arrested and convicted of violating child prostitution laws, including paying a 16-year-old girl 80,000 to have sex."_
> 
> Japan forgive quite easily on these sorts of things...


That was before he even created Toriko so they forgave him a long time ago. He's good friends with Oda nowadays.


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> _"In 2002, he was arrested and convicted of violating child prostitution laws, including paying a 16-year-old girl 80,000 to have sex."_
> 
> Japan forgive quite easily on these sorts of things...





Kinjin said:


> That was before he even created Toriko so they forgave him a long time ago. He's good friends with Oda nowadays.


What if it's Oda that's pulling some strings for his buddy


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> What if it's Oda that's pulling some strings for his buddy



Oda's sensei was also the mangaka busted for child porn. Let's hope Oda has no such tendencies


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Oda's sensei was also the mangaka busted for child porn. Let's hope Oda has no such tendencies


Who's that


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Who's that



Nobuhiro Watsuki


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

The creator of Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Nobuhiro Watsuki


Oda's sensei was the guy that made Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2020)

Damn. Soca on life support.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## El Hermano (Nov 15, 2020)

O-tama is going to tame Page One and Ulti and Marco's going to heal Chopper and the other infected. Calling it. Not that these are bold predictions or anything.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2020)

How do I change the size of my avy lmao?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> How do I change the size of my avy lmao?


Try to reupload your avy.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 15, 2020)

is this the new version of 'big avys'?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> is this the new version of 'big avys'?


Ask

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 15, 2020)

I think yall just not not communicating properly with mbxx

I left a nice message go vote like and subscribe


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 15, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp  I am in EP 196 btw.
not gonna lie...
skypiea kinda dragged on for a min.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 15, 2020)

So my avy doesn't even fit? what proportions does it have to be in?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> So my avy doesn't even fit? what proportions does it have to be in?


250x175
350x175


----------



## Flame (Nov 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 250x175
> 350x175


already tried that but still doesnt work properly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> already tried that but still doesnt work properly


Works for me.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 15, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> @Go D. Usopp  I am in EP 196 btw.
> not gonna lie...
> skypiea kinda dragged on for a min.



its not bad tho lol

but man how do u like alabasta  
2nd best arc in the series imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 250x175
> 350x175



those are the old sizes.
your avatar showing as 144x144


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2020)

Not in bigger than life skin.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not in bigger than life skin.




I am on BTL


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I am on BTL


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Try to reupload your avy.


Thanks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 15, 2020)

lawl,
is that one of the prize ones?
cc points?
you look normal to me.
probably just looks like that to yourself

I noticed my avatar looks large with black bars on top and bottom.
hmm


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> lawl,
> is that one of the prize ones?
> cc points?
> you look normal to me.
> ...


TBH I don't care how it looks to the others, as long as it looks good to me. XD

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2020)

FFS gonna have to take part in contests just to get a larger ava lol



Mbxx said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> FFS gonna have to take part in contests just to get a larger ava lol



or learn how to style.
apparently those big avatars are just for the user.
so no one will see them just you


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Don't worry, it's being discussed to change it. If everything goes according to plan we'll have 175x250 and 175x350 back as well as gifs.


Will leave it with you to test, project manage and keep us posted then. 

I'll give it 3 months to get it back to 90%+ on all features from pre-update.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2020)

Anyone got perma or demod yet? I saw him lurking earlier today.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 15, 2020)

Fine day it is


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Fine day it is


Hot day and work stuff is annoying. Feels like summer here.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

Bruh.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 16, 2020)

Ikr

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 16, 2020)

Hoping Khamzat can keep the hype train going. Box office potential.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 16, 2020)

How do you guys got big avs?

CC points like before?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2020)

Yo morning


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> How do you guys got big avs?
> 
> CC points like before?



We started paying a monthly subscription to Mbxx for those. 

5 bucks before tax


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2020)

Seriously though.

I think right now you just need to re upload the avy (the ones who are 175x350)

Too many changes occurred yesterday to keep track


----------



## Shrike (Nov 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> How do you guys got big avs?
> 
> CC points like before?


Just reupload your avatar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Nov 16, 2020)

(mine still looks like shit because the avatar sizes aren't back ti 175x350)


----------



## Mariko (Nov 16, 2020)

Shrike said:


> (mine still looks like shit because the avatar sizes aren't back ti 175x350)



Lol mine is fucked up with a black shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol mine is fucked up with a black shit



That happens with some avys


----------



## Mariko (Nov 16, 2020)

I want mah kawaii pink reps bar now!


----------



## January (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 16, 2020)

Perospero is dead this time.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2020)

@Soca


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2020)

Don't even talk to me. This is not Kawaii as Fuck, this is bullshit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> Don't even talk to me. This is not Kawaii as Fuck, this is bullshit!




I was just trying to be helpful.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I was just trying to be helpful.


why would you show me that


----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> why would you show me that


To help you fix it.


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> To help you fix it.


He doesn't want to fix it  

We're trying to convince him but he legit doesn't want too for the most absurd of reasons

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

Knew it.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> He doesn't want to fix it
> 
> We're trying to convince him but he legit doesn't want too for the most absurd of reasons




Do we need a hit?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> He doesn't want to fix it
> 
> We're trying to convince him but he legit doesn't want too for the most absurd of reasons


Mbxx the biggest troll in nf history


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 16, 2020)

My avy looks weird on mobile


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 16, 2020)

Hurts my eyes tbh


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Mbxx the biggest troll in nf history


He lurks in here sometimes.


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Do we need a hit?


I need to go to work 

Be back in an hour or so  maybe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> I need to go to work
> 
> Be back in an hour or so  maybe



I meant a hitman hit. XD


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I meant a hitman hit. XD


What do you think my work is

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

So Kishi is coming back to take care of Boruto. Let's see if he can fix it.


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2020)

Bout to pull up like Helmeppo in the one piece 4 kids version.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2020)

ok I gotta go to work, stop fucking distracting me @DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishi about to snap harder than Joe Biden shat on Trump with Mail in Ballots to the Lose Yourself by Eminem song.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> ok I gotta go to work, stop fucking distracting me @DeVision



Don't you dare pretend like you work. Lazyass. 
How much do you ask for a hit?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't you dare pretend like you work. Lazyass.
> How much do you ask for a hit?


Depends on how good the work is....


----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Depends on how good the work is....



Maybe he'll do it for free this time. He benefits from it too.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Maybe he'll do it for free this time. He benefits from it too.


----------



## Flame (Nov 16, 2020)

Fix your avys people like damn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 16, 2020)

kishi returned back




































in order to axe the burrito series by himself - samurai 8 style

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> Fix your avys people like damn


No


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> kishi returned back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He ..... at least has to bring Itachi back as Cyber Itachi with Double Rinnegan.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> Fix your avys people like damn


*people all went and fix avy*.... 1 hr later..... “Avy size is now 3 inches, and contest winner gets 8 inches with a big black border”

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2020)

Ohohoh 

Alibaba passing through


----------



## Shanks (Nov 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ohohoh
> 
> Alibaba passing through


$im kaguya


----------



## Flame (Nov 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> kishi returned back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back to what? don't tell me he's planning on making another failure of a manga


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> $im kaguya


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> Back to what? don't tell me he's planning on making another failure of a manga


You doubt Kishi?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 16, 2020)

yall getting the rep update p fast ahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2020)

What the hell just happened to rep?



One million rep power.

Almost as powerful as the Rep Bot

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What the hell just happened to rep?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrike (Nov 16, 2020)

Rep doesn't matter much anyway


----------



## Shanks (Nov 16, 2020)

Open up the casino. Let’s go for broke.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Open up the casino. Let’s go for broke.


We can have it all year...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 16, 2020)

Gd morning all


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2020)

You can choose between a minimum of -12500 (negative) and maximum of (positive) 25000 reputation points to give for this post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You can choose between a minimum of -12500 (negative) and maximum of (positive) 25000 reputation points to give for this post.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You can choose between a minimum of -12500 (negative) and maximum of (positive) 25000 reputation points to give for this post.


Rep is a total mess

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 17, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Rep is a total mess


I fix

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

We can no longer directly upload from our devices?

Amazing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

Well not that it makes much difference.

It had to be <1MB and it had limited dimensions too, plus it couldn't be gifs.

Only good for emotes tbh.


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2020)

morning folk

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

This has been a tough full week.

No BC

No JJK

No ToG

No The Gamer

Kingdom had no action



What an hard life

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge @Alibaba Saluja 




pictured: gojo stealing fangirls, in seconds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 17, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone is simping for the Goat.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

Their reaction 

 

Truly the GOAT


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>




a week ago on mal, he had 2,3k fans

now he has 3,2k fans

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

Damn he's rising up fast


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

@Blade @Light D Lamperouge


Tap for sound.

The phone posted the message without me clicking on it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2020)

@DeVision @Soca am I tripping or are your avys larger than normal?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> @DeVision @Soca am I tripping or are your avys larger than normal?



max size for big avys is 144x336 rn


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> @DeVision @Soca am I tripping or are your avys larger than normal?


Its currently all in the making, you will see that every feature will be back step for step. (1) Blogs are back ! (2) For avatars ! 144x240px and for prizes we allow 144x366px is now possible. To see a larger avatar -> you must reupload it (Xenforo has no rebuilding for avatars)

Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> max size for big avys is 144x336 rn





DeVision said:


> Its currently all in the making, you will see that every feature will be back step for step. (1) Blogs are back ! (2) For avatars ! 144x240px and for prizes we allow 144x366px is now possible. To see a larger avatar -> you must reupload it (Xenforo has no rebuilding for avatars)


when will this nightmare end

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> when will this nightmare end


When Naruto buys the domain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> when will this nightmare end




Honestly, this is shit.
I mean 175x250 >>>>> 144x366
Wtf are even those numbers.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Blade @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> 
> Tap for sound.
> ...


Goat.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

I don't even feel like changing the set. 





Look at the size of the sig  

Let's buy the domain from Mbxx


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I don't even feel like changing the set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think once u change ur avy youll have to live with the black box showing up if u got a small avy lol

im sure not changing my avy for a while until the avy shit is solved

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I don't even feel like changing the set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NF is probably worth at least $100K+ and I'm being conservative. Any current big forum owners can probably make millions with NF, if they take over.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 17, 2020)

the new big avy size legit reminds me of those meme body pillows

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2020)

Tazmo come back and save this place.... Anybody please.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I don't even feel like changing the set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Underworld Broker said:


> i think once u change ur avy youll have to live with the black box showing up if u got a small avy lol
> 
> im sure not changing my avy for a while until the avy shit is solved


DON'T do the same mistake I did

Now i'm out here searching for an entirely new stock otherwise i'm screwed

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> DON'T do the same mistake I did
> 
> Now i'm out here searching for an entirely new stock otherwise i'm screwed



man that size for avys makes no sense and they look weird

urs still kinda fits with the black box since theres so much black innit anyways

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> i think once u change ur avy youll have to live with the black box showing up if u got a small avy lol
> 
> im sure not changing my avy for a while until the avy shit is solved



Won't be changing it either. Only re uploaded it and that's as far as I'm willing to go until things are fixed


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> DON'T do the same mistake I did
> 
> Now i'm out here searching for an entirely new stock otherwise i'm screwed



I even had some new and great Kurumi set to use

Unforgivable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Won't be changing it either. Only re uploaded it and that's as far as I'm willing to go until things are fixed



wouldnt a re-upload change the size of it still too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> man that size for avys makes no sense and they look weird
> 
> urs still kinda fits with the black box since theres so much black innit anyways


at this point i'm only expecting the worse. inb4 avys are freakin horizontal smh

as long as there's a black box showing i aint gonna stick with it. already was an avy freak before, now i'm literally experiencing hell  



Alibaba Saluja said:


> I even had some new and great Kurumi set to use
> 
> Unforgivable


save it for next year _maybe_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> wouldnt a re-upload change the size of it still too?



No idea. I re uploaded it yesterday ir two days ago (175x350) and didn't get a black box.

Stuff related to avys has been so messy that I'm not sure of anything now.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> at this point i'm only expecting the worse. inb4 avys are freakin horizontal smh
> 
> as long as there's a black box showing i aint gonna stick with it. already was an avy freak before, now i'm literally experiencing hell
> 
> ...



u tell me, i've gotten used to having 175x350 as avy and now we here like  tho at least im not changing my pics that often so maybe it'll be fixed by next month.. i hope


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> No idea. I re uploaded it yesterday ir two days ago (175x350) and didn't get a black box.
> 
> Stuff related to avys has been so messy that I'm not sure of anything now.



i think black box shows up since yesterday, sunday was still fine with avy changing but monday turned to black box day iirc

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> at this point i'm only expecting the worse. inb4 avys are freakin horizontal smh
> 
> as long as there's a black box showing i aint gonna stick with it. already was an avy freak before, now i'm literally experiencing hell
> 
> ...



Nooooooooo  

I'll go all taken on him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> i think black box shows up since yesterday, sunday was still fine with avy changing but monday turned to black box day iirc



Then I changed it sunday.

Not gonna change it anytime soon now


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

Good things now.

Aries game is gonna start this weekend. 

Can't wait


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2020)

I left my phone at home today!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 17, 2020)

How do I look now?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

RIP avys


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> RIP avys


it is all in the makings. You got to be patient. In 2016, it took 2 years to fix/improve everything

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> u tell me, i've gotten used to having 175x350 as avy and now we here like  tho at least im not changing my pics that often so maybe it'll be fixed by next month.. i hope


rip to me i guess


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2020)

Jon lay off insta.


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2020)

ok @Alibaba Saluja @Underworld Broker i managed to find a way to know the exact ratio of an avy and crop them properly 

nothing will stop me from avy whoring. if you have any avy that needs a crop hmu

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> ok @Alibaba Saluja @Underworld Broker i managed to find a way to know the exact ratio of an avy and crop them properly
> 
> nothing will stop me from avy whoring. if you have any avy that needs a crop hmu



u referring to the cropping option in PS where u can type in the size that u need and then re-size?

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> u referring to the cropping option in PS where u can type in the size that u need and then re-size?


 





i see i didn't discover anything new. glad you know it too

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> i see i didn't discover anything new. glad you know it too


There's a site for that online too Flame...




Though I wonder why it says 144x366 but when you upload it it's 144x336.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> i see i didn't discover anything new. glad you know it too



It happens to everyone from time to time

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2020)

i was so happy with my discovery i forgot for a sec who i'm dealing with

time to head to bed. have fun yall

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> i see i didn't discover anything new. glad you know it too



I'm drawing and occasionally I'm editing avys , know a few things about PS  thanks for the offer tho <3

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

For the 175x350 avy you needed the exact ratio so I guess people used PS or Photopea with that cropping option for that


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> u referring to the cropping option in PS where u can type in the size that u need and then re-size?


Do you still have the stock of that Doffy avy you made me? Can you help crop it to the new sizes?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Do you still have the stock of that Doffy avy you made me? Can you help crop it to the new sizes?



Ofc i still have it, tho not sure if it'll fit as 144x336 avy


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ofc i still have it, tho not sure if it'll fit as 144x336 avy


I don't have large avy rights, so maybe 144x240px?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I don't have large avy rights, so maybe 144x240px?



i think it affects everyone even if u dont have big avy rights , might end up with black box if i make it small


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Nov 17, 2020)

Does rep have any perks these days? 

CC points will be more valuable now


----------



## Ren. (Nov 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 17, 2020)

@Sabo


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Sabo


tfw when at least 80% of the time, I cannot watch/listen to youtube videos.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> tfw when at least 80% of the time, I cannot watch/listen to youtube videos.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2020)

Morning lads and gents

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> For the 175x350 avy you needed the exact ratio so I guess people used PS or Photopea with that cropping option for that


Nah I did it by myself since 175 is exactly half of 350 so it's very easy to calculate and crop/resize any image

144x336 is very random tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2020)

He's saving some pixels in the bank so they increase via interest rate.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2020)

Oh the irony. XD


Btw. when will the weekend come. This week is full of shit.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2020)

@Flame

Your avy got butchered

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Flame
> 
> Your avy got butchered



I see a boob. 
That should be enough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh the irony. XD
> 
> 
> Btw. when will the weekend come. This week is full of shit.





Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Flame
> 
> Your avy got butchered


Yeah apparently if you resize it to 144x336 before wearing it it will mess it up smh


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> Yeah apparently if you resize it to 144x336 before wearing it it will mess it up smh



How does my avy look? Please make a screenshot.


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How does my avy look? Please make a screenshot.


perfect as before. somehow you got it right the first time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> perfect as before. somehow you got it right the first time


Cool. I'm a pro after all.


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2020)

OK i take it back i have absolutely no clue how to crop avys properly wtf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> OK i take it back i have absolutely no clue how to crop avys properly wtf



Is that you Cinera?

Did you finally hack Flame´s account?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2020)

When will the avys go back to normal 

I want to use my Kurumi set


----------



## Mariko (Nov 18, 2020)

Off topic but: are reps back for good?

I have 25k, is it for everyone or finally based on stats?

Ed: I WANT MY PINK REP BAR!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2020)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2020)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 18, 2020)

Oh fuck. This for real?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Oh fuck. This for real?


Don’t know. @ArabianLuffy please confirm


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Don’t know. ArabianLuffy please confirm


What?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> What?


You where in the SS.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You where in the SS.


SS?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> SS?


Screenshot


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Screenshot


In the one you posted, yeah, but I don't see myself in Lurker's screenshot. So~...?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gledania (Nov 19, 2020)

why is @Rinoa banned ???

@Flame explain (and also tell me what is this yamcha tier avatar  )

edit : oh no , never mind. It's a lag I think , some poeple got their name bared for no reason.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> why is @Rinoa banned ???
> 
> @Flame explain (and also tell me what is this yamcha tier avatar  )
> 
> edit : oh no , never mind. It's a lag I think , some poeple got their name bared for no reason.


So Mbxx banned her...


----------



## Shanks (Nov 19, 2020)

it was only a matter of time. You will be missed @Rinoa senpai


----------



## DeVision (Nov 19, 2020)

Inb4 Rinoa bans y'all sorry asses.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 19, 2020)

Mbxx perma deleting @Kinjin and then rating Kinjins complaint about it funny   .  Mbxx is out of control trolling even the staff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2020)

This farce of an immigration is the best example as to why you don't tag this cat for anything  



Lurker said:


> So Mbxx banned her...


Wild part is that he'd do it with a smile on his face and say cool 

 That's how much of a stranger he is to this place. 



MrPopo said:


> Mbxx perma deleting @Kinjin and then rating Kinjins complaint about it funny   .  Mbxx is out of control trolling even the staff


Trolling is the most severest of understatements for what happening here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2020)

The update was Event Zero that changed everything.

Now we're in post-apocalyptic NF.

Just don't expect anything. I've started doing it


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2020)

Also

Birds singing, river flowing, leaves falling from trees, nature running its course in perfect harmony and balance.

What a beautiful day. Good morning folks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2020)

Good morning

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 19, 2020)

Netflix doesn't have anything good


----------



## Flame (Nov 19, 2020)

Light mode Discord? what is this abomination?? 


Gledinos said:


> why is @Rinoa banned ???
> 
> @Flame explain (and also tell me what is this yamcha tier avatar  )
> 
> edit : oh no , never mind. It's a lag I think , some poeple got their name bared for no reason.


Yamcha would literally solo OP verse in a flick of a wrist you turtle. What is this Sakura tier post?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gledania (Nov 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> flick of a wrist


first time I see this expression ngl.



Flame said:


> Yamcha would literally solo OP verse in a flick of a wrist you turtle.


I was talking about his credibility as a manga character , not his strength compared to other parallel universes ... sakura would beat the crap out of everyone the smurf story , eating them blue dwarfs ... doesn't mean much.

What is this big meme tier rebuttal ?


----------



## Flame (Nov 19, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> first time I see this expression ngl.
> 
> 
> I was talking about his credibility as a manga character , not his strength compared to other parallel universes ... sakura would beat the crap out of everyone the smurf story , eating them blue dwarfs ... doesn't mean much.
> ...


You're just mad I dress better and I body you everytime we debate. Go practice some more before quoting me again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> You're just mad I dress better and I body you everytime we debate. Go practice some more before quoting me again


So you went from a yamcha tier avatar to a tenten tier ava , you know ... that character who's specific jutsu is basically "throwing weapons" ... so original.

I get it ... I know you can't handle it anymore. I stop the roast for today flame-kun.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 19, 2020)

Ten Ten is dope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 19, 2020)

@Gledinos vs @Flame is a classic.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 19, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> So you went from a yamcha tier avatar to a tenten tier ava , you know ... that character who's specific jutsu is basically "throwing weapons" ... so original.
> 
> I get it ... I know you can't handle it anymore. I stop the roast for today flame-kun.


what's wrong? saw tenten and immediately backed off? coward


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> what's wrong? saw tenten and immediately backed off? coward


This emote needs to added @Kinjin

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> Light mode Discord? what is this abomination??



Light mode is best mode. 

Also called Angelic mode.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Inb4 Rinoa bans y'all sorry asses.


 I love you Dev.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> This emote needs to added @Kinjin


Can't add shit right now because of you know who.

 and  will be the latest emote additions for a long time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 19, 2020)

You know who is a menace, a plague on nf !


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2020)

We can´t add emotes?



We´re really in a post-apocalyptic world


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2020)

I´m bored.




This is what I was feeling seconds ago before seeing a Kurumi pic .


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2020)

Wait a moment.

If Naruto won´t be doing those spirals and stuff.

Does that mean I won´t be getting my Kurumi´s clock instead of the Sailormoon icon?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wait a moment.
> 
> If Naruto won´t be doing those spirals and stuff.
> 
> Does that mean I won´t be getting my Kurumi´s clock instead of the Sailormoon icon?


Sorry bud looks like it was all for nothing.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wait a moment.
> 
> If Naruto won´t be doing those spirals and stuff.
> 
> Does that mean I won´t be getting my Kurumi´s clock instead of the Sailormoon icon?


I’ve given up tbh. Back in 2016 upgrade, I think it took about 3 years to fix, and that was naruto’s doing. Don’t think he cares or know how to do it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2020)

I don´t care much about that.

All I wanted was a personalized icon (Kurumi´s clock) below my avy.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2020)

And a phrase like "Alibaba´s storing boundless Time in a Interdimensional Infinity/Void" or something like that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2020)

Or

Better

A phrase like

"Kurumi >∞> your waifu"

Would legit pay for this.


----------



## Blade (Nov 19, 2020)



Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> Light mode Discord? what is this abomination??
> 
> Yamcha would literally solo OP verse in a flick of a wrist you turtle. What is this Sakura tier post?


Fuck is that cursed shit? Almost as bad as dark nf skin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 19, 2020)

Let's play a game or something. 8 people dice tourney. Winner takes @Soca position as a mod.


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Let's play a game or something. 8 people dice tourney. Winner takes @Soca position as a mod.


You don't wanna be an underling of voldemort. There's no dental.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2020)

or free will

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> You don't wanna be an underling of voldemort. There's no dental.


Okay, everyone can stop picturing Soca’s messed up teeth now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Okay, everyone can stop picturing Soca’s messed up teeth now.


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Okay, everyone can stop picturing Soca’s messed up teeth now.



It's not that bad I swear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2020)

GOAT


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2020)

I haven't heard this in forever 



@Brian


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> I haven't heard this in forever
> 
> 
> 
> @Brian



Oh that's Rikka in that pic/vid 

Also nice song

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2020)

I got creditable intel advising that @Ren. is a girl.

@Lurker can testify.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1 | GODA 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I got creditable intel advising that @Ren. is a girl.
> 
> @Lurker can testify.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I got creditable intel advising that @Ren. is a girl.
> 
> @Lurker can testify.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm sure Vino can testify.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2020)

@VinOlaMaAk did Ren troll us for all this time?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2020)

Big Laidouuu.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2020)

Morning everyone


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2020)

Kindness can be found even in nightmares

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Kindness can be found even in nightmares

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2020)

Damn. Watched Shaq's reaction to this. 
I didn't know about this song.
Em be slaying like always. Damn.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 20, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Alibaba Saluja



Rating friendly for the intention 
































But don't lewd Kurumi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Kindness can be found even in nightmares



So that we are in the same page, Kurumi's codename is "Nightmare" 

 


So change the thread title to: "Kurumi: The Dream in a Nightmare"


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So that we are in the same page, Kurumi's codename is "Nightmare"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simp!


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Simp!



Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2020)

Inspired by @MrPopo, this is the list of characters I simp from works I'm currently following weekly:

OP:

- Mihawk 
- Zoro

Black Clover:

- Julius
- Fuegoleon
-Mereleona
- Licht
- Luck
- etc

(Truthfully I simp like 95% of the characters here)

Kingdom:

- Ousen
- Ouki 
- Tou
- Kanki
- Riboku
- Kyoukai
- Yontawa
- El Sei
- Mouten
- Etc

ToG:

- White
- All of Zahard's Princesses 
- Khun Aguero
- The Chad Eduan

(Gap)


- Baam
- Karaka
- Yama
- Evankhell

(This is like 70% here, but only because ToG has a LOT of characters)

JJK:

- The GOAT 

You know who he is  

Solo Leveling:

- Sun Jin-Woo. Another GOAT

I am the Sorcerer King:

- Lee Sunghoon. One more GOAT

The Gamer:

- none. But nice to read.

I guess this is all

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Light mode is best mode.
> 
> Also called Angelic mode.


also called:





Lurker said:


> Fuck is that cursed shit? Almost as bad as dark nf skin.


 

dark skin literally best skin. foh lurkman

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2020)

shoulda worded myself better. inb4 "racist flame is canceled 2021"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2020)

Flame said:


> shoulda worded myself better. inb4 "racist flame is canceled 2021"



Everybody already knows you a fucking racist. Fuck you.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 20, 2020)

Flame said:


> shoulda worded myself better. inb4 "racist flame is canceled 2021"


It's to late, I've already taken the screen shots. You're gonna get canceled kid

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2020)

Flame said:


> also called:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beings that dwell in the Darkness cannot stand the Light

Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2020)

Flame said:


> shoulda worded myself better. inb4 "racist flame is canceled 2021"


 Racist.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2020)

Yo morning


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 21, 2020)

Anyone up for creating a 750x200 Jujutsu Kaisen banner?


----------



## January (Nov 21, 2020)

I came across this thing.

Dunno what the right answer is either, but would be glad if someone figured the logic


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2020)

January said:


> I came across this thing.
> 
> Dunno what the right answer is either, but would be glad if someone figured the logic


@Mariko loves this.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## January (Nov 21, 2020)

Think i figured it..it's B

if you add first two images from every row, the third image comprises of all lines from first two images except those that overlap get cancelled.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko loves this.



B

Just remove the same pattern (lines) and add the remainings ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2020)

@Lurker @Ren. @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp @ArabianLuffy @Light D Lamperouge @everyone

Let's go

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Lurker @Ren. @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp @ArabianLuffy @Light D Lamperouge @everyone
> 
> Let's go


??


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm playing Aries's Mafia game.

I'll be unavailable for the time being


----------



## Lurko (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## January (Nov 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Lurker @Ren. @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp @ArabianLuffy @Light D Lamperouge @everyone
> 
> Let's go


Where?

Doggo slide?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2020)

Will we finish this thread today?

1. Yes
2. Fuck off
3. Call Mickey


----------



## January (Nov 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Will we finish this thread today?
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. Fuck off
> 3. Call Mickey


1100 messages remaining

No way we'll finish this today


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2020)

January said:


> Where?
> 
> Doggo slide?


Who's the lazy ass that built an elevator for this slide?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2020)

January said:


> 1100 messages remaining
> 
> No way we'll finish this today


Prime OLC do 2,000 a day.

Current discord do more (banned line does 50%).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Prime OLC do 2,000 a day.
> 
> Current discord do more (banned line does 50%).


My stomach. How am I gonna watch college football?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm not alive.


----------



## January (Nov 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Who's the lazy ass that built an elevator for this slide?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> My stomach. How am I gonna watch college football?


What did @Vino do to you?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2020)

Don´t forget Ram


----------



## Ren. (Nov 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Don´t forget Ram


She is with me now .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Don´t forget Ram


Who?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Lurker @Ren. @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp @ArabianLuffy @Light D Lamperouge @everyone
> 
> Let's go


Go? Where?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> What did @Vino do to you?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> She is with me now .



Send her my way





Sabo said:


> Who?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Send her my way


 Get Yeeted.


----------



## MO (Nov 21, 2020)

flopped 2 of my test hard and now I'm afraid I might fail the class.  I a_c_tually know what I'm doing wrong is just there is no time to look back.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2020)

MO said:


> flopped 2 of my test hard and now I'm afraid I might fail the class.  I a_c_tually know what I'm doing wrong is just there is no time to look back.


I did that during first year uni and a few other flops after that. Had to stayed back for a year. Things happens, life will be fine later.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 21, 2020)

What we need rn. 


​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 21, 2020)

LOL, only 8900 ... @Oreki  and I could have finished this in 2h.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> LOL, only 8900 ... @Oreki  and I could have finished this in 2h.


@Mysticreader can solo this in 30mins


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mysticreader can solo this in 30mins


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mysticreader can solo this in 30mins


What's happening

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


>

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello everyone btw, lol

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> LOL, only 8900 ... @Oreki  and I could have finished this in 2h.


@Oreki 

Ren summon him back pls

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Prime @Mysticreader


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2020)

@Irene Let's try this one.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Prime @Mysticreader

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2020)

Raining heavily now, good for sleeping

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Raining heavily now, good for sleeping


Same here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Same here.


Sleep time!!!


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Sleep time!!!


He never sleeps. Lurker is the 3hrs guy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Raining heavily now, good for sleeping


Rain don’t matter in SG. Let’s head to Orchard and have a drink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2020)

@Lurker

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Lurker


Great song!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Rain don’t matter in SG.


Rain is a blessing in SG 

It's usually so hot 


Sabo said:


> Let’s head to Orchard and have a drink


Depends. Yr treat=maybe

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Rain is a blessing in SG
> 
> It's usually so hot
> 
> Depends. Yr treat=maybe


Sure. @Ren.  Pls ask Vino to send a private jet here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sure. @Ren.  Pls ask Vino to send a private jet here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sure. @Ren.  Pls ask Vino to send a private jet here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sure. @Ren.  Pls ask Vino to send a private jet here.


What's with the Ren and Vino meme ? Is Vino still asking @Ren for free stuff  ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2020)

Mariah Carry is that you?

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

We all know Sabo gets as much sleep as me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

I see you ningens talking shit.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2020)

I am fucking her ... for you guys

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2020)

@Lurker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Lurker


Both suck.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

NFL and College Football are good. Sometimes Hockey. Ufc is great.

Reactions: Agree 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Mariah Carry is that you?


Hey do you know about our top secret discord? Bannedline is posing as you in it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Hey do you know about our top secret discord? Bannedline is posing as you in it.


Why was redline banned?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Lurker


Damn. How much money are they making?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Why was redline banned?


Shit I forgot. Had something to do with him and Soca.....


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. How much money are they making?


More than all us combined probaly.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Why was redline banned?


He posted a gif of Trump giving Putin head.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Oh shit


Should I just say it?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Hey do you know about our top secret discord? Bannedline is posing as you in it.



Do I need to get a restraining order?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> He posted a gif of Trump giving Putin head.


Too easy.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Should I just say it?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Do I need to get a restraining order?


It's better than Nf. I check.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> More than all us combined probaly.



I say take away everything from them. 
They should shut up and get what they can.. If they continue to complain, they gonna close this clown competition.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2020)

discord - redline in it
NF - without redline

I'll take NF any day of the year.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


Are you scared?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> discord - redline in it
> NF - without redline
> 
> I'll take NF any day of the year.


No our discord is amazing. Even gled is in it.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Are you scared?


I’ve just sent you 25,000 big one.


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 22, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I’ve just sent you 25,000 big one.


Good.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No our discord is amazing. Even gled is in it.


Ya, Mbxx, kin... no, the other Mbxx and the other kin


DeVision said:


> discord - redline in it
> NF - without redline
> 
> I'll take NF any day of the year.


He will be back here tomorrow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. How much money are they making?


1$ is too much

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 1$ is too much


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No our discord is amazing. Even gled is in it.



Having Gled is not something to be proud of. @Gledinos 



Sabo said:


> He will be back here tomorrow



He's on ignore anyways. XD



Ren. said:


> 1$ is too much



Agree. XD

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

@Rinoa promoting discord like light whoring for Gojo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

LOL

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He's on ignore anyways. XD


Super ignore doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Omg I tagged Rin on accident.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Rinoa promoting discord like light whoring for Gojo





Lurker said:


> Omg I tagged Rin on accident.


My turn to blackmail.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> My turn to blackmail.


I blackmailed myself...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

People have no idea we have Rin,Soca,Kinjin and even Mbxx in our discord.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I blackmailed myself...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> People have no idea we have Rin,Soca,Kinjin and even Mbxx in our discord.


It doesn't seem like Lurker is there


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> It doesn't seem like Lurker is there


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Rinoa promoting discord like light whoring for Gojo


 i'm lost now

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> i'm lost now


Lurker didn't sleep the whole night and have being drinking. Don't mind him

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> i'm lost now


 

Nothing Rin @Lurker  drank too much last night!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Lurker didn't sleep the whole night and have being drinking. Don't mind him


Last night but I have stomach problems past two days.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> i'm lost now


Rin, you seem different to NF?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Super ignore doesn't work anymore.


It's enough not to get bothered. XD


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 22, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Dev the invite stands. Ignore bannedline.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Rinoa promoting discord like light whoring for Gojo

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Lurker didn't sleep the whole night and have being drinking. Don't mind him





Ren. said:


> Nothing Rin @Lurker  drank too much last night!


It's weekend so guess it's ok.


Lurker said:


> Rin, you seem different to NF?


Actually it's NF that seems different to me.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> What we need rn.
> 
> 
> ​



Best grill in OP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2020)

Yo morning good people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2020)

So many messages


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Ya, Mbxx, kin... no, the other Mbxx and the other kin





Lurker said:


> People have no idea we have Rin,Soca,Kinjin and even Mbxx in our discord.


Which one of you nerds is posing as me?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Which one of you nerds is posing as me?


Looks like you got a fan


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Which one of you nerds is posing as me?


I didn't pose as you homie but I can't tell ....


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yo morning good people


Afternoon Vino.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I didn't pose as you homie but I can't tell ....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2020)

God i hate the forum so much now. I hate it I hate it I hate it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> God i hate the forum so much now. I hate it I hate it I hate it.



We all do. XD

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Yep.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> i'm lost now


He is saying usurp Megabitchxenophobexenphobe and put Naruto in charge of NF.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> God i hate the forum so much now. I hate it I hate it I hate it.



No, I'm used to it and it's fine.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> No, I'm used to it and it's fine.



.....shut up Mariko.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He is saying usurp Megabitchxenophobexenphobe and put Naruto in charge of NF.


Wait now I'm lost.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .....shut up Mariko.


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> God i hate the forum so much now. I hate it I hate it I hate it.


Let me Guess your forum

It was and it was beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Wait now I'm lost.


No, you are Lurker.


MrPopo said:


> Let me Guess your forum
> 
> It was and it was beautiful


It sucked a lot less.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No, you are Lurker.
> 
> It sucked a lot less.


Way to put me out there... Naruto>>>Him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2020)

@Rinoa how do you feel about it? Be honest.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Rinoa how do you feel about it? Be honest.


Fuck no. So she can then be assassinated by one of his boot licking spies? @Rinoa  Take your shot in the dark.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fuck no. So she can then be assassinated by one of his boot licking spies? @Rinoa  Take your shot in the dark.


Rin won't be demoted lol.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fuck no. So she can then be assassinated by one of his boot licking spies? @Rinoa  Take your shot in the dark.




Ain't no snitches in here.... Well, except for the bully @Soca 
Yeah. Rin, you better keep quiet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2020)

Kiss my ass

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 22, 2020)

@Mbxx 

i didn't have a blog before the forum update but i'm considering starting one now. how do i do it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2020)

Ah this place is better

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 22, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ah this place is better


No it is not.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2020)

R.I.P @Gledinos

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ah this place is better


I just wanna wear my asian gifs again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## January (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No it is not.



This convo/thread is better

 



Soca said:


> I just wanna wear my asian gifs again



I feel you. I just wanted to use my new kurumi set too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> I just wanna wear my asian gifs again


ill icon sibling, i large watercraft those folks with each other


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2020)

We are lost souls wandering the forum now


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2020)

But at least we all have each other


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Lol.


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> But at least we all have each other

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> i didn't have a blog before the forum update but i'm considering starting one now. how do i do it?


You can ask such questions the staff you know...

Blogs are known as "Articles" now. 

Articles -> Add article (top right)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2020)

Never.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> I just wanna wear my asian gifs again


We want you to wear them.
Go fuck yourself it is not January yet. 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> This convo/thread is better


Not with tittyless @Soca  And ineffective @Kinjin  around being FUCKING WORTHLESS!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2020)

These Mafia games can get really



Better clean myself


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2020)

Miku 

There. Much better


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> We want you to wear them.
> 
> Go fuck yourself it is not January yet.
> 
> Not with tittyless @Soca  And ineffective @Kinjin  around being FUCKING WORTHLESS!!!!



Best mods on NF tbh


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2020)

I mean the only other one I really interacted with was Dragonus and we mostly interacted in the courts



I was troublesome at the time though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (Nov 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I mean the only other one I really interacted with was Dragonus and we mostly interacted in the courts
> 
> 
> 
> I was troublesome at the time though


It wasn't you who was troublesome, it was Nesha.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2020)

Shrike said:


> It wasn't you who was troublesome, it was Nesha.



Only after returning this year did I heard he had quite the reputation.

The Naruto section wasn't exactly friendly either so there's that too


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2020)

Actually looking back now it was fun.

*ban*

Me: Dragonus wtf?

Dragonus: because x

*another ban*

Me: f*ck. Now what??

Dragonus: you did y.

*ban*

Me: sh*t I give up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (Nov 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Only after returning this year did I heard he had quite the reputation.
> 
> The Naruto section wasn't exactly friendly either so there's that too


There was no convo

Only people calling each other stupid all day every day

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Best mods on NF tbh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2020)

Shrike said:


> There was no convo
> 
> Only people calling each other stupid all day every day



Yeah not my stuff really  



Sabo said:


>



Post Ram pics


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yeah not my stuff really
> 
> 
> 
> Post Ram pics


Sure. Ram Truck for top performance.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Best mods on NF tbh


@Kinjin  'S talknojutsu is apparently super ineffective. Talking instead of backstabbing that goofy ass idiot mbxx....come on man.


And @Soca  ........Soca just wonders from one high to the next....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Actually looking back now it was fun.
> 
> *ban*
> 
> ...



I had no idea I socialized with such a offender. No wonder you found peace(god) and love to spread the good vibes(word).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I had no idea I socialized with such a offender. No wonder you found peace(god) and love to spread the good vibes(word).


@Alibaba Saluja  back in the days sounds like Ren and Banline. Now, ma dude just acts like a cute Asian girl, hence why @Soca not banning him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Then again, I ain't better. I sound like all those tier specialists in the OL back in 2013-14, writing TL;DR bullshit that still gets rehash till these days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2020)

lemme suck yo tittiess babeh 

woaaaahhhh

Reactions: Funny 4 | Lewd 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Actually looking back now it was fun.
> 
> *ban*
> 
> ...


Nesha was a/ used to be an asshole. Don't even speak of him.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I had no idea I socialized with such a offender. No wonder you found peace(god) and love to spread the good vibes(word).


Why haven't you found peace yet hoe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Then again, I ain't better. I sound like all those tier specialists in the OL back in 2013-14, writing TL;DR bullshit that still gets rehash till these days.


You......you are just a hooligan plain and simple.


Soca said:


> Why haven't you found peace yet hoe


2020

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You......you are just a hooligan plain and simple.
> 
> 2020


Sabo is.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2020)

Bruh.....


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You......you are just a hooligan plain and simple.
> 
> 2020





Lurker said:


> Sabo is.


Ningens, My OP character is disruptive and have unlawful behavior such as rioting and treason, but he ain't involved with bullying and vandalism especially in connection with crowds at sporting events.

Lurker is the true hooligan. And Mickey is a sweet little mouse.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Ningens, My OP character is disruptive and have unlawful behavior such as rioting and treason, but he ain't involved with bullying and vandalism especially in connection with crowds at sporting events.
> 
> Lurker is the true hooligan. And Mickey is a sweet little mouse.



Yeah that is what you want us to think. Everyone knows @Lurker  Is a rabble rouser

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah that is what you want us to think. Everyone knows @Lurker  Is a rabble rouser


Em taught me how.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2020)

I do love angry flaming @Mickey Mouse .
Always good for a laugh! XD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 23, 2020)

G'morning 

Today I present to you a re-enactment of the forum upgrade. Ahem

*Community*: What happened to rep? and old avatar sizes?
*Him*: Gone! Equal rep better. 144x144 better.
*Staff*: But you fixed the forums back to normal 3 days ago! We have contests to host!
*HIM*: I fixed the forums to break the forums! After that, those avatar sizes and prizes served no purpose but temptation, I check!
*Staff*: He's lying, you can fix it. It's just a matter of fixing the skins!
*Tech Admins*: Mbxx is many things, but tech savy isn't one of them. We can't fix it anymore.

Thank you 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Informative 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> G'morning
> 
> Today I present to you a re-enactment of the forum upgrade. Ahem
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I had no idea I socialized with such a offender. No wonder you found peace(god) and love to spread the good vibes(word).



Pain and suffering are our best teachers   



Sabo said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  back in the days sounds like Ren and Banline. Now, ma dude just acts like a cute Asian girl, hence why @Soca not banning him.



I'm a good boy now



Also me and @Soca have a gentlemen's agreement.

One day we'll go to Korea, get some grills and...


What happens in Korea stays in Korea




Better than Ram and high quality pics

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh so that's it....


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> G'morning
> 
> Today I present to you a re-enactment of the forum upgrade. Ahem
> 
> ...



Damn fr?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaand

I know words are unecessary between us but I'll say it 

Good morning and be happy in this beautiful day


----------



## January (Nov 23, 2020)

Mbxx has now become the dark lord.

Contest holders are Severus Snape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 23, 2020)

January said:


> Mbxx has now become the dark lord.
> 
> I often see people refer to him as you-know-who/him.


He's been the dark lord for as long as hes been on nf, its just that now he's more active

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Plan B

1- Buy a new domain.

2- Call it Narutooforums

3- Migrate all data there

4- Announce it here and migrate the users

5- Watch Mbxx cry with his powerlessness.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Plan B
> 
> 1- Buy a new domain.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Damn fr?


it's heavily implied yes

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

RIP old avy sizes...

And sigs


----------



## Shrike (Nov 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> G'morning
> 
> Today I present to you a re-enactment of the forum upgrade. Ahem
> 
> ...


Jfc


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> G'morning
> 
> Today I present to you a re-enactment of the forum upgrade. Ahem
> 
> ...


Damn.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

dem i havent posted here in ages

sup fellow OLers

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Avys


 Before the update:



After the update:






*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Avys
> 
> 
> Before the update:
> ...



The new website is good yes  , all fixed

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Sigs 

Before the update:



After the update:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

the sad part is im getting used to it slowly but surely lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Sigs
> 
> Before the update:
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

This is actually reminiscent of today´s modernism.

~20 years ago:

Houses/apartments were built with 80m² give or take

Today:

Houses/apartments are built with 45m², more expensive and are kitchnettes


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

smh at old dice not being part of the poll

smh @Soca @Sabo


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

i got 2 69's in one post ^

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

and 3 16's dem


----------



## Mariko (Nov 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> G'morning
> 
> Today I present to you a re-enactment of the forum upgrade. Ahem
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> G'morning
> 
> Today I present to you a re-enactment of the forum upgrade. Ahem
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

why is mickey drawn like that smtimes ^

this is best mickey

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

southpark mickey sux

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> southpark mickey sux



You suck.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2020)

Tbh the sigs were too big

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (Nov 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Tbh the sigs were too big


But you could have always disabled them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2020)

Shrike said:


> But you could have always disabled them.


Not when it is the principle.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2020)

Shrike said:


> But you could have always disabled them.


Yeah. I don't care about sigs that much. Even tho I had really big ones too. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


>



Mickeyzilla

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

I need a bigger sig for my sets



Right now it's the size of an ant smh


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

honestly tho the only thing that got better on sigs is that it shows everything, including the quotes u put on spoiler tags

it didnt do that b4 lol


----------



## January (Nov 23, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Lewd 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2020)

mbxx pulling up to the forums like

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lurko (Nov 23, 2020)

It's gone now.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> mbxx pulling up to the forums like



This forum...needs to know xenforo!!

Shinra Update!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mariko (Nov 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> mbxx pulling up to the forums like



"Upgrade no jutsu!"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> This forum...needs to know xenforo!!
> 
> Shinra Update!!!



Ninja'd I see

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> smh at old dice not being part of the poll
> 
> smh @Soca @Sabo


When was the poll created and how long did it took ya to notice? @Mickey Mouse bot Pls roast him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ninja'd I see



shinobi'd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> When was the poll created and how long did it took ya to notice? @Mickey Mouse bot Pls roast him


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Gimme gimme permissions for the convo


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gimme gimme permissions for the convo


Let’s finish this thread

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

I'll make OLC great again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'll make OLC great again


Ningen, you didn’t even vote for active convo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>


Alright, I’ve added it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)

And I’m not even joking either. 12 active @Lurker here.

let’s start with a dice bet.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Put another thing to the to-do list:

- gif files can't be uploaded from imgur without the imgur logo and views.

Which is actually really troublesome because we must constantly search for the gifs.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)

Pls bot, how gay is @Soca


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Example.

Directly from the org source using the img button icon:



With imgur using the media button icon:


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)

Bot said Soca is 40% gay. What’s does that mean?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh it actually doesn't even work anymore.

Why I'm not surprised?



EDIT: Ok I don't know why that didn't work but i've updated it with a functioning one.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

now u get my vote on smthing


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)

There was some technical difficulties. The real ningen bot have spoken. @Soca

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Ningen, you didn’t even vote for active convo



Easy.

Because it's not something positive or fun

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 23, 2020)

Both gifs work for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 23, 2020)

Test


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Both gifs work for me



I've updated it with one that works.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Wow I got confused for a sec.

But why was it deleted and Broki's post moved here?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wow I got confused for a sec.
> 
> But why was it deleted and Broki's post moved here?


It's all here. Scroll up.

Imgur gifs work fine for me. Are you sure you didn't insert it via the media option?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> It's all here. Scroll up.
> 
> Imgur gifs work fine for me. Are you sure you didn't insert it via the media option?



If I try with the img icon button directly from the org site it works.

But for imgur it doesn't work and I need to use the media button, thus appearing the imgur logo and views, etc


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

So we need to constantly search for gifs and we can't like have them saved in our devices and post them without the imgur logo appearing.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

I mean with imgur works but it appears the logo.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If I try with the img icon button directly from the org site it works.
> 
> But for imgur it doesn't work and I need to use the media button, thus appearing the imgur logo and views, etc


I'm on mobile and can post this imgur gif no problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I'm on mobile and can post this imgur gif no problem.



Here's what happens for me when I try it on my mobile


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm doing exactly the same way I was doing before the update.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Here's what happens for me when I try it on my mobile


You're using a .gifv file which is a video format.

I did it with this:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Bot said Soca is 40% gay. What’s does that mean?


shut the fuck up

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 23, 2020)

Ok directly posting the link even when it's a .gif it appears with the logo/views. I personally never did that though, always through "insert image".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 23, 2020)

i just got confused lmao  suddenly in this thread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 23, 2020)

testing a .gifv


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Ok directly posting the link even when it's a .gif it appears with the logo/views. I personally never did that though, always through "insert image".



I was able to do it now too.

How do you do it?

For me:

Before the update if I "copy URL" and posted the link on NF it would automatically appear without the logo (what we were used to)

Now I did the same but deleted the v from .gifv.

It works though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> i just got confused lmao  suddenly in this thread



its called getting kinjin'ed

its like ninja'ed but its kinjin instant transmitting you to here

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Test

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

@Kinjin 

Must I always delete the v in .gifv while I'm on mobile or can I directly get a link with .gif somehow?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its called getting kinjin'ed
> 
> its like ninja'ed but its kinjin instant transmitting you to here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 23, 2020)

Mbxx is currently live testing avatars in order to fix them after he got instructions from Naruto for the millionth time.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Mbxx is currently live testing avatars in order to fix them after he got instructions from Naruto for the millionth time.




also, the rep situation prob is gonna be fixed, the day marco wins against kaido, right?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> also, the rep situation prob is gonna be fixed, the day marco wins against kaido, right?


Yo, ma dude. At lease you're not winning love by day light anymore.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

So I guess I must always delete the v from .gifv whatever I want to post a gif from imgur  

Well it's not too bad though.

Thanks for the help @Kinjin


----------



## Blade (Nov 23, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

As I said yesterday, OL mods are best mods on NF

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So I guess I must always delete the v from .gifv whatever I want to post a gif from imgur
> 
> Well it's not too bad though.
> 
> Thanks for the help @Kinjin


Sorry, I didn't ignore your post. I was switching to PC to double check lol

I think so. I'm not sure how you even get .gifv file formats.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Nov 23, 2020)

Think i figured how to upload gif avatars.

Step 1: You split the 5 sec gif into 5 separate images.
Step 2: You upload those 5 images in a loop throughout the rest of your life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 23, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 2 | GODA 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 23, 2020)

January said:


> Think i figured how to upload gif avatars.
> 
> Step 1: You split the 5 sec gif into 5 separate images.
> Step 2: You upload those 5 images in a loop throughout the rest of your life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Sorry, I didn't ignore your post. I was switching to PC to double check lol
> 
> I think so. I'm not sure how you even get .gifv file formats.



Aye np.

It's weird then but it is what it is.

Thanks for the help

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)

Curious @Soca @Kinjin can you see who all these invisible ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Finally I can use gifs from my mobile again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Curious @Soca @Kinjin can you see who all these invisible ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are?


ye


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2020)

Celebrating with kitty memes my second wind in gifs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 23, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse not playing outchea

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Mickey Mouse not playing outchea


Oh come on with this negative spin on things.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 23, 2020)

the black box is gone on some avys wow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> the black box is gone on some avys wow


Let me check.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 23, 2020)

...............


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Let me check.





Lurker said:


> ...............



thats why i said 'some'

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 23, 2020)

think u can upload 144x240 and its gonna have no black box now

anything smaller will be with black box is guess


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)

I need


Underworld Broker said:


> think u can upload 144x240 and its gonna have no black box now
> 
> anything smaller will be with black box is guess


Resize the doffy avy, Broki.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)

Okay.... so when uploading your avy, you can't even repositioned for the profile picture.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I need
> 
> Resize the doffy avy, Broki.



I'll do that tomorrow when I'm on computer ~☆

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)

Times have really flown by huh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2020)

Finally able to watch this. At 2mins looks like the guy is trying to rape him (ass out and all).


----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2020)

The one filming it is hillarious. XD


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The one filming it is hillarious. XD


Shit is funny.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2020)

Banline not having a vote.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Banline not having a vote.


Despite everyone getting 3 votes each


----------



## Flame (Nov 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> ye


wait you can?  

that's a violation of privacy and i will not stand for it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> wait you can?
> 
> that's a violation of privacy and i will not stand for it


do sumtin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 24, 2020)

Keep on actin like it ain't gon' happen till it happen when it happen gon you wish it never did

MOTHERFUCKAA!!


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2020)

Good mourning for NF


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2020)

I mean morning


----------



## Soca (Nov 24, 2020)

g'morning

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2020)

A bit back to my roots. Memes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Nov 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> do sumtin


no need, you-know-who will do it for me eventually

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 24, 2020)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> do sumtin



Are you threatening my bro? You want a problem you bully?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2020)

WhyDoWeHaveThisFor?IsItreallynecessary?SomeonePleaseAnswerthisquestion


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Nov 24, 2020)

what the hell 



DeVision said:


> Are you threatening my bro? You want a problem you bully?


Imma do what I want


----------



## Soca (Nov 24, 2020)

Although not gonna lie, I'm kinda not even wanting to post anymore

I want my avatars back goddamit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> Although not gonna lie, I'm kinda not even wanting to post anymore
> 
> I want my avatars back goddamit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 24, 2020)

Avys on mobile look trash, they're all squished

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Soca (Nov 24, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Avys on mobile look trash, they're all squished


we're aware

mbxx is literally the only one who has the power to fix it

staff has never been so powerless to fix something during a transition


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2020)

I want old avys size and old sigs size back now





Soca said:


> Although not gonna lie, I'm kinda not even wanting to post anymore
> 
> I want my avatars back goddamit



Feels like a different forum and not the forum that growed on us over the years  




MrPopo said:


> Avys on mobile look trash, they're all squished



A thousand times this.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2020)

Maybe if we ask very gently, nicely and slowly our Lord and Saviour Mbxx graces us and fulfills our deepest desires.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maybe if we ask very gently, nicely and slowly our Lord and Saviour Mbxx graces us and fullfills our deepest desires.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> what the hell
> 
> 
> Imma do what I want



Try and see what happens.. I dare you!


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maybe if we ask very gently, nicely and slowly our Lord and Saviour Mbxx graces us and fulfills our deepest desires.


The staff needs to step down.. Let him do all the forum work alone.. I bet you he's gonna change his mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Try and see what happens.. I dare you!
> 
> The staff needs to step down.. Let him do all the forum work alone.. I bet you he's gonna change his mind.



That would be great  

Unless the guy's a masochist


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Try and see what happens.. I dare you!
> 
> The staff needs to step down.. Let him do all the forum work alone.. I bet you he's gonna change his mind.


This.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2020)

This pic here is amazing imo


----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That would be great
> 
> Unless the guy's a masochist



I don't think so.
He can't ban everyone. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> ban everyone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't think so.
> He can't ban everyone. XD


The mad king of NF, he would say BAN Them all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> The mad king of NF, he would say BAN Them all



I say, let's try!


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 24, 2020)

It's finally here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> It's finally here!



Agree!


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2020)

Bannedline coming back today? Perfect timing to start a new thread.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2020)

Let's spam fanarts. @Rinoa @Ren @ArabianLuffy @kotori @Ekkologix (Usopp)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Bannedline coming back today? Perfect timing to start a new thread.


 NO


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 24, 2020)

@Sabo got to it~

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Sabo got to it~


Thx. Damn MBxx, it looks stretch.

Gonna remove it for now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Bannedline coming back today? Perfect timing to start a new thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2020)

Look who's back


----------



## Redline (Nov 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Look who's back


long time no see ...how are ya?
xd


----------



## Redline (Nov 24, 2020)

how many post lelft to finish this convo quckly sabo?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> long time no see ...how are ya?
> xd


Good good. Just show us the gif that got you banned real quick.









wait, make sure you tag Soca

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> how many post lelft to finish this convo quckly sabo?


An hr of posting if 1/2 the crew was around.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Let's spam fanarts.


OK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2020)

Morning

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Good good. Just show us the gif that got you banned real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Morning


Afternoon


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Afternoon


Afternoon


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2020)

Happy Bday @MO

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Morning


Morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)

Happy B-day @MO

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)

When you ban me and @Redline  this happens.

It takes months to clear a thread meant for socialization.

Thanks, mods ... the best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Btw, showed the wifey just now.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Happy birthday @MO

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Btw, showed the wifey just now.


Lol the man ran away at the end with his pants down and dude telling him to run before the police get where he is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday @MO

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Shrike (Nov 25, 2020)

Momo, happy birthday brobro  @MO

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Creative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2020)

Yo yo yo 

Good morning fellow OL'ers

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2020)

And HB @MO

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2020)

Wow raining today.

I wonder.

Has anyone ever tried being in the rain and feel the rain?


Pretty liberating feeling. You'll kinda feel one with nature.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2020)

@MO happy bd!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2020)

I´m not one to post guys but these ones are too good imo

Last pic is

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I´m not one to post guys but these ones are too good imo
> 
> Last pic is


Img's aren't showing

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Img's are showing



Check now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2020)

anyone has an idea what the fuck is going on in this pic?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> anyone has an idea what the fuck is going on in this pic?



I guess

That's just a ton of objects messed up and all over the place


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2020)

Maradona passed away

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Maradona passed away


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

oh yeah..almost forgot to mention
Maradona> Messi


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2020)

Thread:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Thread:


not a good thing to hear, guess his hearth couldn't cope with him anymore rip


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @MO





Ren. said:


> Happy B-day @MO





Sabo said:


> Happy birthday @MO





Lurker said:


> Happy Birthday @MO





Shrike said:


> Momo, happy birthday brobro  @MO





Alibaba Saluja said:


> And HB @MO





Flame said:


> @MO happy bd!


thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 5


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2020)

MO said:


> thanks guys!



It just came to me.

If today's your birthday that means you're a fellow Sagittarius 

I wish double the happiness for you then

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2020)

Its also Charlotte Kakaturis Birthday.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 25, 2020)

MO said:


> thanks guys!


No problem.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 25, 2020)

I want ch 997 out. I’m bored.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2020)

After reading the spoilers it seems a good chap


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2020)

MO said:


> Its also Charlotte Kakaturis Birthday.


guess who shares a bd with your beloved yonko


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja i sent you that video on discord go check it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2020)

If anyone wishes guess who and get repped into oblivion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Yo @Redline @Ren. @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp  only 700 to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If anyone wishes guess who and get repped into oblivion.


I only know Rem here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Btw, first time I’m on the train in 9 months.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I only know Rem here.



Nice dodge

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Nice dodge


Post more waifu $wa

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Is Mbxx trying to get into Microsoft? Though he needs more experience


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

@Lurker  I don’t get it


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Post more waifu $wa



Kinda lewd  

But World famous


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 25, 2020)

Why does Mbxx have rinoas avy

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 25, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 25, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Why does Mbxx have rinoas avy


He's a troll.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

goood


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He's a troll.


Why does Rinoa have Lurker’s avy?


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

lurrrrkkk


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)

Solo reading SL 128 ningens


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Solo reading SL 128 ningens


Stop for a sec and finish this thread ningen


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

it is about we shoot this tread down!


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> it is about we shoot this tread down!


It’s being 3 months!


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

You ningens made me look after this thread for 3 months!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> It’s being 3 months!


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Now, pay me money. Especially all the ningens that got banned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Stop for a sec and finish this thread ningen


I have my hommie ready for that: @Redline


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> It’s being 3 months!


Blame the mods ...

I, Redline, Oreki + the OJ Squad finished one in a week.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You ningens made me look after this thread for 3 months!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I have my hommie ready for that: @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 25, 2020)

@DeVision redline is back.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Blame the mods ...
> 
> I, Redline, Oreki + the OJ Squad finished one in a week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

@DeVision redline is back

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @DeVision redline is back.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Blame the mods ...
> 
> I, Redline, Oreki + the OJ Squad finished one in a week.


We all need to be responsible for our own actions. Now is the time to make things right


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @DeVision redline is back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> We all need to be responsible for our own actions. Now is the time to make things right


----------



## Lurko (Nov 25, 2020)

Dev vs Redline.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> We all need to be responsible for our own actions. Now is the time to make things right


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dev vs Redline.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

We need more fanarts


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

From the bot


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> We need more fanarts


i found some of lurker swim feats back in the days when he used to swim for the univeristy team

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Thread is about to finish @Irene @Nataly @Oreki

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

our man lurker showing off some talent


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @DeVision redline is back.





Sabo said:


> @DeVision redline is back




Where? I don't see anything.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where? I don't see anything.


Don't play around ... super ignore does not work

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @DeVision redline is back


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where? I don't see anything.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Don't play around ... super ignore does not work


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> We need more fanarts

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Lmao, sorry, I've arrived at work.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

So Maradona pass away. Most of you would not remember/experienced his greatness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Peb image size..... It is times like this you truly feel size matters.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

the famous..mano de dios lol i remeber it


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

The legend deserves more respect around here.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> So Maradona password away. Most of you would not remember/experienced his greatness.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> The legend deserves more respect around here.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2020)

lol these hats are so awful


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> lol these hats are so awful


Wow, troll hat and that leaves dropping animation.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

@T.D.A  my hat is bigger than yours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

I always knew @Ren.   TL;DR serious posts are because he has a tiny hat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @T.D.A  my hat is bigger than yours




Why do you have a hat on a hat in the first place


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why do you have a hat on a hat in the first place


Cuz I’m Asian


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Kinjin: Mbxx look at the analytics. Activities are decreasing. You need to fix this shit now!

Mbxx: if I nuke the forum with hats, people will be bitching more. Any activities is good activities, right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

@Lurker @Redline  try re-uploading your avy. I don't think it stretch anymore.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

That's actually a pretty good strategy from MBxx. Forum and avy are still no where near where it used to be, but just make it REALLY bad for an hr, then improve it a little and now most people should be semi satisfy.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> That's actually a pretty good strategy from MBxx. Forum and avy are still no where near where it used to be, but just make it REALLY bad for an hr, then improve it a little and now most people should be semi satisfy.

Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)

still the same

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 25, 2020)

Diego Maradona passed away today

rip in pieces football legend

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Diego Maradona passed away today
> 
> rip in pieces football legend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I always knew @Ren.   TL;DR serious posts are because he has a tiny hat


I have a tattoo of a bigger hat inside that small hat

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2020)

Good evening

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Good evening

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 26, 2020)

banananananana na na na na nan na

I haven't slept in 11 hours 

and I'm going nuts

and I'm hungry

but good fucking morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Sloan (Nov 26, 2020)

If you’re a fan of the Super Novas is it safe to say you like Stargazing


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Sloan (Nov 26, 2020)

High

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> banananananana na na na na nan na
> 
> I haven't slept in 11 hours
> 
> ...





Go sleep

Eat something

Get an hoe

And not necessarily in this order 



Or do a spiritual fasting

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2020)

Sloan said:


> High

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2020)

Sharing some stuff

Bhakti - Bhakti generally means Devotion or Prayer, to a supreme deity.

Om - Sounds of the Universe. The original mantra symbolizing the ultimate Reality.

Prajna - Wisdom. The highest and purest form of wisdom, intelligence and understanding. The opposite of spiritual ignorance (avidya).

Niyama - Observance. Practices of self-restraint, the second limb of Patanjali's eightfold path. Activities and habits for healthy living, spiritual enlightenment and liberated state of existence.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> I haven't slept in 11 hours


For non-lazyass people, that's normal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2020)

well said brando


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 26, 2020)

Why can't I just lift my avy a bit up?? It tells me a server error occurred?


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Why can't I just lift my avy a bit up?? It tells me a server error occurred?



same

what proportions is every1 using lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> same
> 
> what proportions is every1 using lol


144x240 now. It looks normal here but on my page and while I am writing it looks like this

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 144x240 now. It looks normal here but on my page and while I am writing it looks like this



yea i see it normal

and yea u do get error when trying to rise it up

i dont know anymore and i've stopped trying to know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea i see it normal
> 
> and yea u do get error when trying to rise it up
> 
> i dont know anymore and i've stopped trying to know


----------



## Soca (Nov 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> For non-lazyass people, that's normal.


yea during the day not in the night 

bah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> yea during the day not in the night
> 
> bah


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2020)

These ningens




I guess I really dislike life in a city. Too many people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> These ningens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo would never feel confy on living in london , newyorkor mexico city then!
fair enough


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Why can't I just lift my avy a bit up?? It tells me a server error occurred?


same here light


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> same here light


It's pissing me off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 26, 2020)

Time to destroy


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Sharing some stuff
> 
> Bhakti - Bhakti generally means Devotion or Prayer, to a supreme deity.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 26, 2020)

28 hours without sleep

I want to die

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> *28 hours without sleep
> *
> I want to die


You should sleep


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2020)

Stop partying and sleep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> These ningens
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> 28 hours without sleep
> 
> I want to die


Pussy. You should do another all nighter tonight.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> These ningens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine how most of our parents had a shit life in a bad country earlier and migrated here to give us a good life. Instead, we want to abandon the city life to live in the farm and grow weeds.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> 28 hours without sleep
> 
> I want to die


Sleep, you're gonna pass out

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Hey @Soca what's wrong?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 27, 2020)

My first time chainsawing down a tree. You guys should try it one day. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Sleep, you're gonna pass out


I got some  thanks  


DeVision said:


> Hey @Soca what's wrong?


I have anxiety amongst other stuff so I was having trouble sleeping 

I'm good now tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> My first time chainsawing down a tree. You guys should try it one day. Lol


I don't like those things.

I've chopped down a tree with a machette tho. Hands were bruised up for days but I did it


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> My first time chainsawing down a tree. You guys should try it one day. Lol


Why are you chainsawing a tree now  

And isn't it already evening/night there now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shaantu (Nov 27, 2020)

80% sure I got COVID


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

shaantu said:


> 80% sure I got COVID


dafuq  

did you go get checked out?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shaantu (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> dafuq
> 
> did you go get checked out?


actually I'm thinking about not to do it because I'm on a self-quarantine for a week now and I really don't wanna get checked out every 5 hours by health inspector or policeman
I do feel fine now, fever is gone however I lost my sense of smell today

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2020)

shaantu said:


> 80% sure I got COVID


Hope it's not, stay strong

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shaantu (Nov 27, 2020)

this country is a total mess with this whole pandemic so as long as I'm feeling good I don't want to report it


----------



## Shanks (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> I don't like those things.
> 
> I've chopped down a tree with a machette tho. Hands were bruised up for days but I did it


Yeah, I used an axe the last couple times. Hands were bruised for days also. Gotta be smart and use a chainsaw this time... took maybe 10mins and minimum effort.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 27, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Why are you chainsawing a tree now
> 
> And isn't it already evening/night there now


Pretty hot here these days and the sun don't go down until 8pm~. Got that small tree down and pulled some grass up also. 

The front yard is looking much better now. Can put up some Christmas decorations on Sunday.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

shaantu said:


> this country is a total mess with this whole pandemic so as long as I'm feeling good I don't want to report it



Take care.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> I got some  thanks
> 
> I have anxiety amongst other stuff so I was having trouble sleeping
> 
> I'm good now tho.



Same thing happened to me today actually, the anxiety stuff.


Lot of people having anxiety

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2020)

Buuuuuuut

That's in the past and it's a great day today

Good morning


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Friyay!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I say:

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



The natural order of things

Part of the Laws of the Universe


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Buuuuuuut
> 
> That's in the past and it's a great day today
> 
> Good morning





DeVision said:


> Friyay!


 

2 more weeks till cyberpunk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> 2 more weeks till cyberpunk



What console you're gonna play it on?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What console you're gonna play it on?


Ps4.

I literally have no other choice because ps5's hasn't made it's way down here yet and even if it did there's a high ass chance I'd get robbed on sight. Not even joking about that either

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> Ps4.
> 
> I literally have no other choice because ps5's hasn't made it's way down here yet and even if it did there's a high ass chance I'd get robbed on sight. Not even joking about that either



I know.. :/

I don't know what's up with the new ps5. There's two ways to play games? Disc or online, right?
I've seen a lot of ads on ebay-kleinanzeigen. They already selling it. Probably ordered before, and now making a profit out of it.


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't know what's up with the new ps5. There's two ways to play games? Disc or online, right?


Yea that's what I noticed. It's pretty weird. 

I was gonna say fuck it and get the xbox but I'm a playstation loyalist so getting an xbox all of a sudden wouldn't feel right. Regardless tho, as long as I can play cyberpunk on ps4 smoothly I don't really care. Me needs the dopamines

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yea that's what I noticed. It's pretty weird.
> 
> I was gonna say fuck it and get the xbox but I'm a playstation loyalist so getting an xbox all of a sudden wouldn't feel right. Regardless tho, as long as I can play cyberpunk on ps4 smoothly I don't really care. Me needs the dopamines



How much are they asking for a ps5?


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

dudes out in the west trippin


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How much are they asking for a ps5?


I have no idea. With the conversion rate I assume it'd be like $4500 or less..

Then you have the greedy fuckers who'd sell it for 7 or $8000 n shit


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> I have no idea. With the conversion rate I assume it'd be like $4500 or less..
> 
> Then you have the greedy fuckers who'd sell it for 7 or $8000 n shit


Wtf? You can't be serious.
I would rather buy me a car. 

I see them selling for 800-850€ . Tho I don't trust them and think they're trying to screw people over.
I saw one who's selling for 500€ cause he has one extra. Yeah, sure dude..


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wtf? You can't be serious.
> I would rather buy me a car.
> 
> I see them selling for 800-850€ . Tho I don't trust them and think they're trying to screw people over.
> I saw one who's selling for 500€ cause he has one extra. Yeah, sure dude..


Exactly.

I'd stay away from it anyways. Cuz I also saw some reports of the thing getting bricked or buggy. So I'll hold off from buying one till later or keep investing in my pc build.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I'd stay away from it anyways. Cuz I also saw some reports of the thing getting bricked or buggy. So I'll hold off from buying one till later or keep investing in my pc build.



People are animals. They need all the worst. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wtf? You can't be serious.
> I would rather buy me a car.
> 
> I see them selling for 800-850€ . Tho I don't trust them and think they're trying to screw people over.
> I saw one who's selling for 500€ cause he has one extra. Yeah, sure dude..


Some people actually got 2 by mistake. Some even got the Blu Ray version even tho they pre ordered the digital one.

Shipment was weird af. Obv a lot are just assholes who got like 10 all just to sell and make profit. Hate them.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> Some people actually got 2 by mistake. Some even got the Blu Ray version even tho they pre ordered the digital one.
> 
> Shipment was weird af. Obv a lot are just assholes who got like 10 all just to sell and make profit. Hate them.


Yeah, but a dude with a Bosnian name, living in Germany, selling with broken german.. Sus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, but a dude with a Bosnian name, living in Germany, selling with broken german.. Sus.


No nazi.


----------



## January (Nov 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Nice. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2020)

Happy belated Thanksgiving day 

Completely missed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 27, 2020)

how do avys work now? i see everyone with small avys but when i try it automatically resizes it to big avy lol


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2020)

My intuition is telling me this thread is in dire need of waifu pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2020)

There  

I guess this is medium quality though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

@DeVision I have something to tell you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Nah.. True waifu on my avy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> @DeVision I have something to tell you




Tell me. Just don't tell me my big avy rights expired.


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Tell me.


penis

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> penis



I know. 
They say if your nose is big, that's no excuse not to wear a mask.
They're right. I mean, I wear underwear too..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I know.
> *They say if your nose is big, that's no excuse not to wear a mask.*
> They're right. I mean, I wear underwear too..


Who the heck is using that as an excuse.

Also it's expiring on wednesday. Better cherish it


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> how do avys work now? i see everyone with small avys but when i try it automatically resizes it to big avy lol



Easy.

Chad Eduan avy = big avy

Everything else = small avy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> Who the heck is using that as an excuse.
> 
> Also it's expiring on wednesday. Better cherish it



I dunno. I have a normal nose.
I just wanted to point out I have a big penis. 

Nah. Something is fucked up. Just tried to upload it 336, but something is wrong. I hate the new forum. I even payed for my big avy with points.


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

Avatars are still being fixed. So if whatever you're tryna upload doesn't work chalk it up to the system still being broken.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> Avatars are still being fixed. So if whatever you're tryna upload doesn't work chalk it up to the system still being broken.



Don't care. I wanna be reimbused.
And I'm gonna sue for dividents.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

(I don't know the fuck I'm talking, but I want to sound clever)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't care. I wanna be reimbused.
> And I'm gonna sue for dividents.


Your complaints will be taken to the proper management  

KOBE!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> Your complaints will be taken to the proper management
> 
> KOBE!




Bulls shorts, yelling Kobe.
Go #$+*"#/ yourself in the knee.   

PS. how are you doing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Bulls shorts, yelling Kobe.
> Go #$+*"#/ yourself in the knee.
> 
> PS. how are you doing?


Just had dnner. Garlic potatoes, bbq chicken and orange juice. Might fucking pass out at any second  

How is you doing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Sounds great!


What show is that?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> What show is that?



I'm living somewhere where the sun doesn't shine, and I don't even have a real tv. XD

It's Run all night with Liam Neeson. Never watched it before. Just killing time with it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Easy.
> 
> Chad Eduan avy = big avy
> 
> Everything else = small avy


chaduan radiates dat big dick energy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2020)

Hey @Flame


----------



## Lurko (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2020)

bonjourno

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> bonjourno


Beautiful day, ain't it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Beautiful day, ain't it?


Shockingly it is.

I think I'm gonna pick up the new spider-man later. What are you doing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> Shockingly it is.
> 
> I think I'm gonna pick up the new spider-man later. What are you doing?




Did my laundry, went grocery shopping, ate.. Now I'm gonna make me a coffee, and watch football the whole day. Saturday's I'm lazy af. Need to make dinner later, but that can wait. It's only 2PM. XD


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did my laundry, went grocery shopping, ate.. Now I'm gonna make me a coffee, and watch football the whole day. Saturday's I'm lazy af. Need to make dinner later, but that can wait. It's only 2PM. XD


You can make dinner right now so you won't have to get up and do it later


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> You can make dinner right now so you won't have to get up and do it later


I ate too much. I can't even stand up off the couch because of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 28, 2020)

Salut and have a great day

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2020)

Just 525 more posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I ate too much. I can't even stand up off the couch because of it.



excuses  


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Salut and have a great day


have a good day champ

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 28, 2020)

Have you talked to a doctor about your sleep problems?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> excuses


You wouldn't say that if you saw the amount of stuff I ate. I'm a fucking monster. (but can't get any weight either way)


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> excuses
> 
> have a good day champ



Aye thanks. You too, keep being awesome

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2020)

Nello said:


> Have you talked to a doctor about your sleep problems?


Me? Has nothing to do with me physically, it's mentally  



DeVision said:


> You wouldn't say that if you saw the amount of stuff I ate. I'm a fucking monster. (but can't get any weight either way)


ah I understand  




Alibaba Saluja said:


> Aye thanks. You too, keep being awesome

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Flame


heyoo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2020)

You changing your avy constantly, or am I tripping?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> heyoo


You're late. I wanted to tell you something.


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You changing your avy constantly, or am I tripping?


I've been changing it to see what works and what wasn't. Nothing's back to normal yet still

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You changing your avy constantly, or am I tripping?


you mean me? lol



DeVision said:


> You're late. I wanted to tell you something.


damn


----------



## Flame (Nov 28, 2020)

ah he meant soca

that makes sense

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 28, 2020)

going back to xbox if i'm not needed anymore

see ya later

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> you mean me? lol


Nah.. @Soca 



Flame said:


> damn


Might as well do it now. So here it comes:

SHUT UP!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2020)

yea I'm gonna get ready to head out too

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> going back to xbox if i'm not needed anymore
> 
> see ya later



Finally. Go and never come back 


*Spoiler*: __ 



nooooooo don't go

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Nello (Nov 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> Me? Has nothing to do with me physically, it's mentally
> 
> 
> ah I understand


Have you talked to a psychiatrist?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2020)

Nello said:


> Have you talked to a psychiatrist?


He doesn't need to. He's waiting for the paycheck.
Gonna get drunk, and order himself a hooker. Preferably a korean one. That's how a man fixes himself.


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

DIAPER DON

lmfaooo he wears
diapers ever since the year 2000 lololololololololololololol


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> 28 hours without sleep
> 
> I want to die


you can do better soca if you reach 40 then you can sleeep without problem


----------



## Mariko (Nov 28, 2020)

Let's all praise Mbxx for those flying leaves... 

It's so christmas spirit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lurko (Nov 28, 2020)

No.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Ruse (Nov 28, 2020)

Why are you guys posting fart gifs?


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Why are you guys posting fart gifs?


Finishing off thread. You post too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2020)

Dat Zoro.


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Finishing off thread. You post too.


yeah ,,it is another variation of shit posting
me and sabo are in the same boat
but now i will switch to some anime fan art


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Who else is here?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Should be 10+ people at this time. Damn NF....


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

The struggle is real


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Happened less than an hour ago. I was on my couch fucking around on Spotify when I noticed that I was still able to connect to my mum's Sonos speakers after playing DJ the other night at dinner. So I clicked on "Connect to Kitchen" thinking it wouldn't work, but hey presto it did. I immediately shut it off thinking I might've given my mother a bit of a fright but then completely forgot about it. WELLL turns out I gave her more than just a fright. She was literally just walking in the door when I pressed play and the music came on at full blast. Thinking there was someone in the house, my dear 61-year-old mother turned and ran away bawling her eyes out, dove into the car, locked the doors and reversed down to the bottom of the driveway where she could keep an eye on the house from a distance while she called the police. Police came, searched the house, and gave the all-clear. Finally I get a call from her about 10 minutes ago explaining the whole situation and had to tell this poor woman that it was not, in fact, a burglar that has excellent taste in 1980s Italian Disco. It was her shit-head son. tl:dr — accidentally played my music on my mother's Sonos while she was just walking in the door, causing her to flee and call the police thinking there was a burglar inside.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Today is my mum’s birthday so I figured I would surprise her with breakfast in bed. I got up early and rustled up a nice cooked breakfast with a croissant and a glass of orange juice on the side. I also thought it would be a nice idea to get my younger siblings involved so that we could sing happy birthday to her as we entered. Anyway, I opened the door and moved swiftly in and... Look, you’ve read the title. I’m not gonna go too much into it. All I will say is that very little was left to the imagination.  She let out a panicked squeal (almost like a hiccup). I frantically apologised and turned to guide the other two away before they saw anything, spilling the orange juice in the process. The little ones were confused. “I thought we were going to sing Happy Birthday!” I told them it would have to wait. “Mummy isn’t decent.” Luckily, they shrugged it off and lost interest. I knocked on the door. “Is the coast clear?” She told me I could come in. The poor woman was so apologetic. “I’m so sorry you had to see that...” I told her it was my fault for barging in without telling her. I apologised for the spilled orange juice and went to get her a new glass. She was very gracious about it all, which I was happy about. At least I know now never to walk in on people without knocking, regardless of whether you want to surprise them or not. TL;DR Wanted to treat Mum to breakfast in bed for her birthday. Gathered my younger siblings and walked into Mum’s bedroom. She was... a little preoccupied. Managed to stop the younger ones from entering. They were disappointed they couldn’t sing happy birthday but got over it pretty fast. I entered again, knocking this time, and gave her the breakfast. Had to refill the orange just as it spilled everywhere in the chaos. But yeah, lesson learned. Never sneak up on a woman in her bedroom.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

pls howgay is @Lurker 

Lurkers is 17% gay


----------



## Lurko (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> pls howgay is @Lurker
> 
> Lurkers is 17% gay


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> pls howgay is @Lurker
> 
> Lurkers is 17% gay





Lurker said:


>


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Watch it, listen to it. Tell your girlfriend that you love it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Watch it, listen to it. Tell your girlfriend that you love it.


...


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

@Redline  pls roast ren

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

pls gay redline


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Redline  pls roast ren


who? the evangelical white supremacist trumpist!
now everyone knows Trump use diapers ans shit himself ever since 15 years ago
also no need to roast my dear friend ren he can roast himself pretty well by his own, he is a grown up man now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> pls gay redline


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> ...


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> who? the evangelical white supremacist trumpist!
> now everyone know Trump use diapers ans shit himself since 15 years ago
> also no need to roast my dear friend ren he can roast himself pretty well by his own, he is a grown up man now


Pls roast Mbxx


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

How’s the weathe?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Dinner good, fam?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Good morning @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Good morning @Mysticreader


 Morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Morning


Pls foodporn


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Donut cravings

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


Plain are good but toppings are better

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Maybe we should go for a more hearty breakfast

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Plain are good but toppings are better


Ya can’t have too many toppings one though


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Missing a cappuccino

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Ya can’t have too many toppings one though


Strawberry rocks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Missing a cappuccino


Here sir Sabo, for your enjoyment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Juice seems not bad

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Seafood?? For breakfast???

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

A little too heavy no

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Seafood?? For breakfast???


Almost dinner here


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Almost dinner here


Is it, assume it was at least after lunch thereabouts

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Dinner menu next

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

This is becoming the food thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Maybe I should stop

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Besides, haven't eaten and getting hungrier

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Curry chicken? Yumm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> This is becoming the food thread


I’m going to encourage it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

what's this, kebab skewers?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> what's this, kebab skewers?


Greek bbq.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Oo bbq grill

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I’m going to encourage it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Though Brazilian bbq is best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Brazilian bbq buffet in Sydney is something to die for.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Post a spread for the rest to feast on when they log in later

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Brazilian bbq buffet in Sydney is something to die for.


All bbq is a good bbq


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo prefer meats


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> All bbq is a good bbq


Yeah, but Brazilian is on another . And this is from someone who tried a tone of bbqs before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Actually Brazilian anything is fucking good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Pls roast Mbxx


I dont know him  not heard of him eithŕ do i cant roast and unknown mates ! But i still can roast any fakesss padrino shows up in here ...just kidding i love you all as my little sweet babies

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Sabo prefer meats


Love all good food. Even salad.... sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

More meats


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Love all good food. Even salad.... sometimes.


Don't like seafood


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> I dont know him  not heard of him eithŕ do i cant roast and unknown mates ! But i still can roast any fakesss padrino shows up in here ...just kidding i love you all as my little sweet babies


Really not that hard to roast Mbxx...

i like fix this forum! Fix the dam avy. Image is too small. Ren have a small hat.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

P!catch @Ren.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

P!catch @Redline


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Don't like seafood


Wait, what?


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Pls jail @Sabo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Wait, what?


Never like the taste, squid etc

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Pls jail @Sabo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

You are slacking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

300+ posts to go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Don't like seafood



spaghetti alle vongole

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Never like the taste, squid etc


Well, yeah,  don’t like squid, oyster, muscles, etc. but lobster, crab, prawn, fish is pretty good when cook well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Also, Sushi is pretty good.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Taste of this is pretty good, but don’t like the texture of the muscles.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

orata al sale grosso

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Also, Sushi is pretty good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> orata al sale grosso


Fish is ok

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Taste of this is pretty good, but don’t like the texture of the muscles.


what about those then

spaghetti alle cozze

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Korean BBQ is also up there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Fish is ok


yeah he was still alive when i put him in the oven.....xd

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Korean BBQ is also up there


Korean bbq

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)

too easy but still tasy even if pretty basic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> yeah he was still alive when i put him in the oven.....xd


Enjoy your dinner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Baby Yoda

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Baby Yoda


Grogu is the name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Seafood faction representative @Redline is hardworking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Grogu is the name.


Grogu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Grogu


Grogu>Rey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

More meats for balance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Korean bbq


Smoked Kobe beef

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Grogu>Rey.

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

How about dessert @Redline @Sabo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Don’t really know how people eat meat loaf though. Mostly medium rare meat with sauce or gravy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> How about dessert @Redline @Sabo


Love good desserts also. Post some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Ice cream and cheesecakes should be safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Sweeter the better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

I think this is from Thailand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

The ice cream, not the girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I think this is from Thailand


Cute icecream, looks like some strawberry pocky sticks too


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> P!catch @Ren.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Pls jail @Ren.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Pls jail @Ren.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Something simple


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Morning.


Morning

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Brb folks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Back


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

But everyone's gone


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Making an exit too, adios OL


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> But everyone's gone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

Only 300 more to go


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)

@Mysticreader @Ren. @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2020)

Zehaha


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2020)

Yohoho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2020)

Pro tip, it is not .


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> How about dessert @Redline @Sabo


Dessert incoming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)

@Redline


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)

Good. Keep going.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)

Almost there. We can do this.


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Almost there. We can do this.


Still 100 left


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Still 100 left


I did 200 alone in the last 20mins.


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)

Have to restart and update laptop


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Have to restart and update laptop


Damn..I gotta go too ..we will leave the rest the finish for the other so they can have a new convo


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Damn..I gotta go too ..we will leave the rest the finish for the other so they can have a new convo


Nope. I’m finishing this


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Nope. I’m finishing this


----------



## Lurko (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)

What now?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)

Hey @Lurker


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)

Hey @Ren.


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)

Interesting that these lurkers still won’t show themselves

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey @Lurker


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

ok


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

lets do this


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

lol


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

I am covered with show


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

Damn


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

a


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

b


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

c


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

d


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

e


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

Hehe experience @Sabo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)

ddf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)

@Ren.  howgay

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Ren.  howgay


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Hehe experience @Sabo


@Soca  we can make a new convo

I transfer the rights for that to @Sabo my bro.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Soca  we can make a new convo
> 
> I transfer the rights for that to @Sabo my bro.


Transferring to @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2020)

NF leaf fall season over

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2020)

16 new pages overnight

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2020)

oh it seems i missed my chance at new convo thread again didnt i

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2020)

Good morning good people

Sunday it is, so enjoy this day to the fullest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Transferring to @Alibaba Saluja





Thank you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> 16 new pages overnight



People work fast around these parts

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> i missed my chance at new convo thread again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Thank you


I want a hoe influenced title ... If not I riot!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm preparing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2020)

I wanted to post a vid/gif too but I take out the v in .gifv and it appears as an image


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I wanted to post a vid/gif too but I take out the v in .gifv and it appears as an image

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2020)

Any ideas for a poll?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------

